# Zeigt her eure Cotic Bikes



## Triggerhippie (7. Juni 2010)

Wer fährt im südlicheren Europa alles ein Cotic? Hier bei uns in der Schweiz ein eher unbekannter Hersteller. Ich persönlich fahre ein Cotic Bfe als Do-it-all Bike. Und das macht es dann auch wirklich ! Von Dirt über Touren bis zum Freeride. Ich liebe es. 

http://www.cotic.co.uk/ <- Legendär in England















Rahmen: Cotic Bfe
Gabel: Pike 409
Schaltwerk: LX/X9
Bremsen: Juicy 5
Naben: Tune King Kong
Felgen: Dt. Ex 5.1
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2.4
Kurbel: Shimano Hone
Kassette: PG - 990
Griffe: Imperial rot eloxiert
Pedalen: Shimano Klickis/DX Flats
Steuersatz + Sattelklemme: Hope rot eloxiert
Vorbau: Spank Timer
Lenker: Stylo Race
Sattelstütze: Spez Enduro
Sattel: Spez Avatar 

Es folgen noch Avid Elixir R Bremsen mit silbrigen Stahlflexleitungen  und bessere Bilder.

So... jetzt ihr.


----------



## jackJ3lly (7. Juni 2010)

Legendär in England .....


.... so wie das Essen drüben???
Also die HP sieht schonmal sehr " Übersichtlich" aus.

Wie sind die Rahmen bzw. Bikes Qualitativ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (7. Juni 2010)

ich find die homepage für ein so "kleines" unternehmen total ok  vorallem sind sie sehr leidenschaftlich, wie ich finde. mit den farben fürs 2010 haben sies ein bisschen versaut.

die rahmen sind sehr schlicht und schön verarbeitet. der Bfe rahmen wiegt relativ viel. mit den maxxis pneus und der eher schweren pike komme ich trotz leichtem radsatz auf 14.5 kg. stabilität und abwärtsfahrkomfort geht bei mir aber vor 

das bike will jedoch gerockt werden. ich fahre damit auch mal gerne flowige nicht allzu steinige bikeparks. vorallem bei hoher geschwindigkeit fühlt sich das bike für ein hardtail sehr ruhig an. der stahlrahmen flext auch spürbar mehr, als ein alurahmen.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine Zwei-Mann-Bude. Konzipiert und konstruiert wird in England, gefertigt in Taiwan, in m.M.n. sehr guter Qualität. Für das, was Cy und Paul da auf die Beine stellen (inklusive übersichtlicher, aber kultiger HP  ) muss man Hochachtung haben. Tolle, individuelle Rahmen, dazu sehr netter Kontakt und Service. Durfte ich erfahren, als ich mein Soul selbst "importiert" habe und sich die Bezahlung als schwieriger als gedacht herausstellte: Immer hilfsbereit und geduldig, sehr schnelle Reaktionen auf Mails, sie haben mich sogar zweimal auf eigene Kosten angerufen.

Also, wenn man auf englischen Stahl mit Stil und Charakter schielt, ist Cotic definitiv einen Blick wert. Die haben in UK tatsächlich sowas wie Kultstatus (siehe z.B. http://www.ihaveasoul.co.uk/). Sonderangebote sind die Teile allerdings nicht.

Es ist zwar schon in allen möglichen Bilderthreads vertreten, aber ich hoffe hier darf es trotzdem nochmal rein, zumal die Teile hierzulande so selten sind, dass dieser Thread recht exklusiv bleiben dürfte:


----------



## Triggerhippie (7. Juni 2010)

schönes soul.

ein ulkiges bild zum momentanen warenlager bei den cotic jungs 






ich hab mein Bfe über den einzigen cotic distributor in der schweiz gekauft. hab den rahmen gesehen und sogleich gekauft


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juni 2010)

Mit Lapierre-Karton. 

So ungefähr hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Ein paar echte Bike-Verrückte, aber sehr sympathisch.

Vielleicht stolpert Hedonist mal über diesen Thread und zeigt uns sein Soul in der schönen schokobraunen Sonderlackierung (die es, als ich mich dann endlich durchgerungen hatte, nicht mehr gab ).


----------



## Triggerhippie (7. Juni 2010)

die farbe nennt sich cappucino  oder war der noch heller? ich find den gelben schöner.

der lapierre karton ist witzig. das bild stammt übrigens von der cotic seite 

so, wer ist der nächste? warten wir mal eine woche


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juni 2010)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> die farbe nennt sich cappucino



Espresso, glaub ich. Und Builder's Tea gabs auch noch, das war so ein ganz helles braun mit leichtem Stich ins rötliche. Englischer Tee mit Milch halt. 

Ein BFe hab ich außer auf der Cotic-HP noch nie gesehen. Vom Einsatzgebiet her nicht meine Welt, aber trotzdem schick. Was wiegt der Rahmen?

Wenn es dafür den geringsten Grund gäbe, würd ich mir irgendwann noch ein Roadrat hinstellen. Das Ding ist so an jeder Konvention vorbei, einfach herrlich. Blöderweise brauch ich so ein Teil nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Triggerhippie (7. Juni 2010)

aja genau.. etwas mit kaffee  und die tee-farbe

laut hp wiegt der rahmen 5.4 lbs, also etwa 2700 gramm. das bfe wird zu sehr in die dirt/park-schublade gesteckt. es eignet sich hervorragend als heavyduty tourer 

zu beginn hatte ich eine fox 36 float drauf. passt super in das bike. ich wollte es dennoch etwas variabler und so habe ich mich für die pike coil entschieden. mehr als 140 mm braucht man eh nicht. es lässt sich jetzt auch jeder berg hochfahren.

wer schonmal stahl gefahren ist, weiss, dass ein alurahmen mit der gleichen geometrie ganz andere eigenschaften hat.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Juni 2010)

Dann komme ich doch gleich aus meinem Loch gekrochen:





Gabel ist eine Manitou Sherman mit 150mm. Dank Absenkung auf 110mm auch bergauf gut fahrbar. Das VRO Gedöns wird demnächst noch ausgetauscht. 
Macht richtig Spaß, lässt keinen Augenblick lang Unsicherheit aufkommen, auch wenns flott bergab geht. Das Gewicht ist jenseits von gut und böse, da ist schon einigen Leuten das Gesicht entgleist, als sie es in die Hand genommen haben. Solange es auf dem Boden steht und rollt merkt man aber nicht viel davon, und fliegen tut es auch leidlich (soweit ich das mit meinen Senioren-Hüpfern beurteilen kann).

Bin ganz froh, noch eins der grauen erwischt zu haben, die sind an einigen Stellen schöner ausgearbeitet. 

Die HP gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut - ohne den ganzen animierten Irrsinn den man sonst ertragen muss, und alles wichtige steht da. Den Kontakt fand ich auch gut, eine nette Truppe.


----------



## Child3k (8. Juni 2010)

Hat denn niemand ein Hemlock? Sieht ganz interessant aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petitrouge (8. Juni 2010)

Gratulation den Besitzern!
Tolle Räder und genialer Rahmen imho!
Wenn ich nicht ein 2Souls 41.5 hätte wäre es das BFe geworden.

Mal ganz nebenbei gefragt, der Preis von dem Schweizer Importeur ist schon recht knackig wenn ich dies umrechne.........
Nach meiner info kommt ein direktimport dann doch einen ticken günstiger oder irre ich mich hierbei?

Grüsse Jens und allzeit viel Spass mit den Bikes!


----------



## Sentilo (8. Juni 2010)

So teuer find ich's gar nicht, BFe-Rahmen etwa 450, plus Versand nach D, sollte insgesamt unter 500 Euro bleiben. 
Ich kann mich gut an Zeiten erinnern, wo ein Stahlrahmen von Paul Turner oder Chris Chance locker ein Mehrfaches gekostet hat. Mann, da hing der Haussegen schief


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Juni 2010)

Die Preise von CrashCycles sind schon ok. Ich habe für den Soul-Rahmen inklusive Versand und allem bei Selbstimport ca. 100 Euro weniger gezahlt, als er umgerechnet bei denen kostet - zu einer Zeit, als das Pfund extrem schwach war. Ein bisschen was wollen die ja auch verdienen .


----------



## Triggerhippie (8. Juni 2010)

schön 

Das 2Souls 41.5 und das Dialled Bikes Alpine standen auch mal in meiner Wahl. Die Homepage der Dialled Jungs und die Lieferschwierigkeiten haben mich dann doch genervt. Das Cotic konnte ich sogleich mitnehmen 

Urs @ Crashcycles hat bis jetzt ein Bfe verkauft, meins  In der Stadt (Bern) habe ich aber auch schon Fahrradkuriere mit Roadrats gesichtet. 

Das Hemlock habe ich auch schon live bestaunen können. Ich denke, bei einem Fully würde ich doch eher zu Alu tendieren. Für mich ist Cotic ein klassischer Hardtail Hersteller. Es wird zur Zeit in Foren über einen neuen Rahmen der Cotics gemunkelt. Ich denke, dass gibt ein gröberes Fully. Was wollen sie an den "perfekten" Hardtails noch ändern?


----------



## Child3k (8. Juni 2010)

Aber das Hemlock is doch aus Alu ...


----------



## Triggerhippie (8. Juni 2010)

Stimmt... und ich dachte immer der ist aus Stahl. Wiegt 3350 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Vielleicht stolpert Hedonist mal über diesen Thread und zeigt uns sein Soul in der schönen schokobraunen Sonderlackierung.



Dann bin ich mal so frei, bevor der Thread auf Seite 2 verschwindet .
Ich hoffe, Hedonist hat nichts dagegen, dass ich hier sein wirklich sehr schönes Soul poste.


----------



## Triggerhippie (9. Juni 2010)

mhhhh schön das Soul  Gute Rahmengrösse. Würde mir sehr gut passen. Was wiegt eigentlich ein Soul in dieser Grösse auf XT Basis und einem CC Laufradsatz in etwa?

Ich bekomme morgen meine Elixir R mit silbrigen Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen 
Werd dann mal ein paar bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2010)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich ein Soul in dieser Grösse auf XT Basis und einem CC Laufradsatz in etwa?



Meines wiegt so wie auf dem Bild da oben 11,2 Kilo, inklusive Dreck .

Rahmengewicht in M ist etwas weniger als 2100g. 
Teileliste:
Hope Steuersatz und Sattelklemme
RF Deus Kurbel mit Middleburn-Blättern, Aluschrauben
FunWorks Atmosphere LRS mit FunWorks Titan Schnellspannern
Avid BB7 mit TRP-Hebeln und Shimano-Kabeln, 180/160
Nobby Nic 2,25 mit noname Butyl-Schläuchen
R7 Super TPC 100mm
XT Umwerfer, X0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe
Connex Kette
SRAM 970 Kassette
XLC Pro Vorbau, SQLab 314 Lenker, Syntace Moto
Woodman Post SL, Flite Gel Flow
Look Quartz, Procraft Flaschenhalter

also alleine von den Teilen her noch mit viel Potential nach unten. In meinem Album ist noch ein Bild von einem früheren Aufbau, der hatte ziemlich genau 10,5 Kilo.

Ist also gar nicht so schlimm, das Gewicht. Aber echter Leichtbau macht bei dem Rahmen irgendwie keinen Sinn. Ist ja an sich auch keine CC-Feile, sondern ein LongTravel-HT mit 100-140mm.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2010)

Letztes Jahr waren wir im Urlaub in Bagneres de Luchon, und habe auch einen Tag bei A Quick Release vorbeigeschaut, um einen Tag zu radeln. Leider sind wir (noch) nicht ausgerüstet, um 5 Räder mitzunehmen...

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich dort Gelegenheit, ein Soul zu fahren. Es lässt sich wirklich leicht aufbauen, ich hatte eins mit Menja, und noch in dem tollen metallic pink 
Ein sehr schönes Rad das auch gut fährt, schön wendig, und ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich eines Tages einen vorhandenen Rahmen ersetze. Absolut porno wäre natürlich ein Soda, aber da müsste ich noch ein paar Tage länger sparen...

Mal schauen was in Zukunft so für Farben kommen - die aktuellen Souls gefallen mir sehr gut, mit den ovalen Oberrohren, nur Unschwarz wäre mir lieber. Das aktuelle BFe haut mich nicht so vom Hocker (auch wenn das Anthrazit matt schön fies ist), meins hat noch die schönen Verstärkunsringe am Steuerrohr, und die CNC Ausfallenden. Man sieht es wahrscheinlich nicht gut , aber mit den Chris King Fun Bolts sieht das extrem gut aus.

Ich muss mal Rad putzen & gescheite Fotos machen. Dann zeige ich euch auch, wie schön die grüne Chris King Hr-Nabe ist


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2010)

Suche auch einen würdigen Ersatz für meinen etwas zu kleines on-one inbred und hatte die Gelegenheit, Ende Mai beim XC-Rennen in Altenau/Harz auf der Messe das BFe und Soul kurz probezufahren und zu bewundern. Wieder mal erlebt: Stahl Rulez!!!!! Wow...

Das "Soul" hat mich vom Hocker gehauen..wunderbares Stück Stahl. Das BFe ist eigentlich identisch aber eben Alu aber wirkt nicht so filigran und eher grobmotorisch. Das "Soul" zudem in orange und schwarz zu bewundern gewesen. Rahmen soll 659  kosten, M 2000g, L 2050g.
Das Gewicht ist also ein Traum im Vergleich zu meinem on-one. Vor allem die Lack-Verarbeitung fällt ins Auge. 140mm Federweg und dann noch sehr wendig und tourenfähig. Das ist optimal.
Wayne interessierts, hier noch ein paar Eckdaten die ich vom Deutschland-Distributor gemailed bekommen habe:

Sattelstützrohr: 27,2mm  	
Umwerferklemme: 28,6mm (Top Pull)
Tretlagergehäuse: 73mm

 ++++

Das BFe (Alu) bis 160mm in hellblau (sieht peppig aus) und dunkelgrau (nicht so mein Ding).
für 479,- EUR am Stand. Rahmen fühlte sich deutlich schwerer an. ca. 2600g in M.		
Sattelstützrohr: 31,6mm  	
Umwerferklemme: 34,9mm (Top Pull)
Tretlagergehäuse: 73mm 		

Geo für beide Modelle:

Größen 	Small 	Medium 	Large 	
Sitzrohrlänge; Mitte - Oberkante Sitzrohr  	400 	440 	480 	
Oberrohrlänge virtuell, horizontal 	577 	590 	610 	
Steuerrohrwinkel* 	70° 	70° 	70° 	
Sitzrohrwinkel* 	73° 	73° 	73° 	
Tretlagerhöhe 	305 	305 	305 	
Steuerrohrlänge 	100 	110 	120 	
Kettenstrebenlänge 	420 	420 	420 	
Radstand 	1059 	1072 	1093 	
Empfohlene Vorbaulänge 	60-90mm 	60-100mm 	70-100mm 	
*Gemessen mit einer Gabel 100mm Federweg und 25mm "sag" 	

Vertrieb in D ist in Buchholz in der Lüneburger Heide...das mail kann ich gerne an Interessierte weiterleiten....

Viel Alternativen zum Soul kenne ich zur Zeit nicht...vielleicht Ragley oder Cove Handjob. Das wärs schon oder zum halben Preis wieder ein Inbred oder 456 von on one aber das ist wirklich eine andere Liga...

Gruß Sven


----------



## RedRaven (10. Juni 2010)

ähm, das BFe aus Alu?
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2010)

Ratespiel: wofür steht wohl das "*Fe*"in "B*Fe*"...?



Aber es stimmt - das BFe ist das richtige fürs Grobe.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juni 2010)

RedRaven schrieb:


> ähm, das BFe aus Alu?
> http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe



Sorry, hab da was verwechselt...bin parallel auch auf dem Ragley-Trip (Ex-Designer von on-one-Brant Richards).
Eine echte Alternative zu den Cotics:

Alu...Ragley mmmBop...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39113

Stahl...Ragley Blue Pig...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39112






http://www.ragleybikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Ragley_Bluepig_MBUK_250_0510.jpg


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juni 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Viel Alternativen zum Soul kenne ich zur Zeit nicht...vielleicht Ragley oder Cove Handjob. Das wärs schon oder zum halben Preis wieder ein Inbred oder 456 von on one aber das ist wirklich eine andere Liga...



Da gibts schon noch ein paar. Orange R8 z.B., Pipedream Sirius 853, Jamis Dragon, Sanderson Life oder das neue Pace . Sind dann allerdings eher für 100-120mm FW. Aber Cotic muss sich da weder qualitäts- noch geometriemäßig verstecken. Das Soul kommt der eierlegenden HT-Wollmilchsau schon ziemlich nahe, mit ner Variogabel erst recht.

Die Adresse des deutschen Distributors würde mich übrigens interessieren. Wusste gar nicht, dass es den überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Da gibts schon noch ein paar. Orange R8 z.B., Pipedream Sirius 853, Jamis Dragon, Sanderson Life oder das neue Pace .....



Ja, die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Das mit dem variablen Federweg stimmt...da geht eigentlich nur das "Cotic" oder ein "on-one 456" (100-160) oder inbred. Das funzt auch mit 100-140mm. Die Geo des inbreds und Cotic ist übrigens identisch bis auf 5mm mehr Kettenstrebe ;-) (inbred natürlich nur eine low-budget-alternative mit fetten Abstrichen bei Gewicht und Lack)

Adresse vom Cotic-D-Distributor:
Carsten Bälkner

Eaven Cycles GmbH i.Gr.
Theodor-Storm-Weg 9a
21244 Buchholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petitrouge (11. Juni 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das mit dem variablen Federweg stimmt...da geht eigentlich nur das "Cotic" oder ein "on-one 456" (100-160) oder inbred. Das funzt auch mit 100-140mm. Die Geo des inbreds und Cotic ist übrigens identisch bis auf 5mm mehr Kettenstrebe ;-) (inbred natürlich nur eine low-budget-alternative mit fetten Abstrichen bei Gewicht und Lack)



Oder man nehmen ein 2Souls 41.5 inkl der variabelsten Möglichkeiten von allen oben genannten (Veränderung der Kettenstrebenlänge und der Möglichkeit auch auf Rohloff und ähnliche Konsorten ausweichen zu können)
Alles andere wie die oben genannten.
Gewicht ist sogar gleich wie das BFe a la 2,7kg

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jens,
das 2souls hab ich auch schon bewundert. Gewichtsmässig aber eher 3kg und weniger der Allrounder, eher Freeride-Tourer, oder? Hab auf mtbr ein paar interessante Infos dazu gefunden:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330873

Das BFe scheint da eher einen Mittelweg zu gehen..das Soul wäre mir fast zu schade für Freeride/Downhill..
Gruß
Sven


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> das 2souls hab ich auch schon bewundert. Gewichtsmässig aber eher 3kg und weniger der Allrounder, eher Freeride-Tourer, oder? ...


kommt drauf an. mein rahmen hat 2,9kg fährt sich aber recht unauffällig und geht auch an steilen rapen nicht sofort vorne hoch.
ist auf jeden fall gut tourentauglich, wenn man nicht gerade 2m groß ist.


----------



## petitrouge (11. Juni 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> das 2souls hab ich auch schon bewundert. Gewichtsmässig aber eher 3kg und weniger der Allrounder, eher Freeride-Tourer, oder? Hab auf mtbr ein paar interessante Infos dazu gefunden:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=330873
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

so weit brauchst Du gar nicht zu gehen mit Deinem Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375671

Aber Du hast schon recht, nach meiner aktiven Zeit im CC Bereich benötige ich jetzt doch eine etwas entspantere Sitzposition!
Da ich kein Fully unbedingt wollte.......kam mir das 41.5 da diesbezüglich sehr entgegen mit den Eigenschaften für die ich es Benutzen möchte:
Trails, "kleine" Drops - Sprünge, es bergab mal rollen lassen zu können, wendig und dennoch Tourentauglich.
Auch die Variablen des Antriebs haben mich überzeugt......denn vielleicht kommt ja doch noch irgendwann einmal eine Steigerung der gesagten Alfine dannn wäre sogar dies etwas für mich...

Das BFe gefällt mir saugut und wäre wenn ich das 41.5 nicht im Keller hätte meine absolute Alternative.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juni 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Viel Alternativen zum Soul kenne ich zur Zeit nicht...vielleicht Ragley oder Cove Handjob.



dialledbikes prince albert (ich verkauf grad zuuuufällig eins im bikemarkt)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Juni 2010)

@Jens..so gehts mir auch. Vom hardtail aufs Fully und nun bin ich immer öfter parallel mit dem on-one auf Tour, also wieder so langsam back to roots. Bei mir auch eher Touren mit kleinen Technik-Einlagen. 

@gurkenfolie...schöner Rahmen und passen würde es auch.. aber leider springt der Funke nicht so über wie beim 2souls41.5 oder bei Cotic oder Ragley und für 30 Mücken mehr ein neues inbred/456 in Wunsch-farbe/größe wäre dann auch zu reizvoll.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## nordofjura (11. Juni 2010)

mein wenige wochen altes cotic:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h.../7/4/8/_/large/DSC00901_klein.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



hab grosse freue dran - ein  tolles do-it-all-hardtail.
mit pike  dual air u-turn, x9/slx, hope pro 2/ztr flow, elixir r.


----------



## Triggerhippie (11. Juni 2010)

Ein 2010er Bfe. Kannst du noch etwas geräumigere Bilder machen  Sieht und klingt auf alle Fälle lecker aus. Was wiegt es? 

Ich find den Alpine Rahmen von www.dialledbikes.com auch sehr schön. Wenn kein Cotic, dann ein Dialled.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Juni 2010)

Das Alpine sieht auch nett aus - Gerade für meine Sorte mit den kurzen Beinen.
Aber diese Frakturschrift müsste man schnell unkenntlich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petitrouge (14. Juni 2010)

Hier die Seite von den Importeuren:

http://eaven-cycles.de/

Waren sogar in Willingen dabei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467464

Echt feines BFe......da könnte ich fast schwach werden.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Triggerhippie (14. Juni 2010)

So... nun ists vollendet


----------



## petitrouge (15. Juni 2010)

Schönes Teil einfach!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2010)

sehr fein.


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2010)

Yes.

Cotic ist eine ziemlich sympathische Schmiede. Ich mag auch das Lager von denen. Schaut so oldschoolig aus.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Juni 2010)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> die farbe nennt sich cappucino  oder war der noch heller? ich find den gelben schöner.
> 
> der lapierre karton ist witzig. das bild stammt übrigens von der cotic seite
> 
> so, wer ist der nächste? warten wir mal eine woche


Der Karton  zeigt, dass die Jungs Geschmack haben. Für so ein Titan Soda mit Durin könnt ich morden. Momentan ist das finanziell noch nicht drin, vllt. nächstes Jahr. Dann hätt ich auch Lapierre und Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Der Karon  zeigt, dass die Jungs Geschmack haben. Für so ein Titan Soda mit Durin könnt ich morden. Momentan ist das finanziell noch nicht drin, vllt. nächstes Jahr. Dann hätt ich auch Lapierre und Cotic



Du schon wieder?
Unsere Wege kreuzen sich verdächtig oft in letzter Zeit, ich muss wohl wirklich mal in Augsburg vorbeischauen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Juni 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du schon wieder?
> Unsere Wege kreuzen sich verdächtig oft in letzter Zeit, ich muss wohl wirklich mal in Augsburg vorbeischauen



Huch wie wo? Bin grad verwirrt 
Hessen Augsburg ist keine kurze Strecke. Am Wochenende kreuze ich Hessen, aber ohne Radl


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2010)

Na ich meine mehr hier so, die virtuellen Pfade, quasi.

Was treibt dich denn durch Hessen???
Wärste mal letztes Wochenende gekommen, dann hättest du die "letzte Meile" mit nach Willingen (siehe #37) fahren können - und dort Cotics live bestaunen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (16. Juni 2010)

Öhm jo, Gildentreffen meiner alten World of Warcraft Gilde. Obwohl ich seit Januar 2009 nimmer zocke (merkwürdigerweise hab ich mir genau da mein erstes richtiges MTB gekauft *g*).
Aber die Leutew treff ich immer wieder gern.


----------



## foffm (27. Juni 2010)

mein wenige Tage altes BFe, nach seiner ersten Fahrt.


----------



## knarf123 (1. Juli 2010)

Die cotics sind echt schön!  In Willingen hatten se auch ein par nette Aufbauten dabei, bin sogar in den genuss gekommen damit zu fahren!
Leider im moment etwas zu teuer für mich!


----------



## Beorn (2. Juli 2010)

Könntet ihr Coticfahrenden ein wenig was zu den allgemeinen Fahreigenschaften schreiben? So im Vergleich zu bekannten Massenhardtails, damit man eine Vorstellung davon hat. Denn so ein Rahmen und dann die meisten Teile vom alten Bike übernehmen und sukzessive ersetzen reizt schon saumäßig.

Danke!


----------



## radjey (2. Juli 2010)

​


----------



## petitrouge (3. Juli 2010)

Einfach "geil"!!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## radjey (4. Juli 2010)

Ich muß sagen, so ein 74er Boobar aufm Hardtail macht doch sehr viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2010)

schöne, schwarze scherbel


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Könntet ihr Coticfahrenden ein wenig was zu den allgemeinen Fahreigenschaften schreiben? So im Vergleich zu bekannten Massenhardtails, damit man eine Vorstellung davon hat. Denn so ein Rahmen und dann die meisten Teile vom alten Bike übernehmen und sukzessive ersetzen reizt schon saumäßig.
> 
> Danke!



Ich kann nur über das Soul sprechen. Cotic hat das Bike nicht neu erfunden, es ist also nicht so, dass das Fahrerlebnis jetzt total anders wäre, als mit einem anderen guten Bike. Aber das Soul hat eine ziemlich geniale Geometrie: Kleiner, niedriger Rahmen, dadurch steif und mit viel Bewegungsfreiheit. Trotzdem sitzt man relativ sportlich wegen des im Verhältnis zur Rahmenhöhe sehr langen Oberrohrs. Dazu kurze Kettenstreben für Wendigkeit, einen steilen Sitzwinkel für ordentlich Vortrieb und die Möglichkeit, vorne 100-140mm zu verbauen, mit sportlichen 70-71° Lenkwinkel bei 100mm und entsprechend entspannter mit längeren Gabeln. Das alles, in Kombination mit dem im Vergleich zu Alu "smootheren" Fahrgefühl eines Stahlrahmens - bitte nicht mit weich verwechseln - ergibt einen sehr vielseitigen Rahmen, der einfach nur Laune macht, bergauf wie bergab, im Trailgeschlängel wie beim Kilometerschrubben auf der Waldautobahn.

Ich habe damals lange überlegt, weil der Rahmen alles andere als billig ist. Aber ich habe es noch keine Sekunde lang bereut.


----------



## adsign-bikes (5. Juli 2010)

Das sind bei 2,5 kg 0,5 kg mehr als das SOUL von COTIC - ragley ist keine so richtige Alternative wenn du mich fragst. OK bei Stahl kann man nicht nur auf das Gewicht schauen, aber auf jeden Fall sollte es kein alleiniges Kriterium sein - der Einsatzzweck ist wohl ähnlich des BFe, dann geht das Gewicht in Ordnung, vom Preis her dann ähnlich dem BFe.
Würde aber immer vorziehen auch an Rad zu testen....


----------



## Beorn (6. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank schonmal. Ich find nur irgendwie Ragley auch sehr sympathisch, leicht chaotisch und ein paar gute Ideen am Rahmen.
Ich dacht mir auch, dass das BFe eher in mein Beuteschema passt, aber der Vollstädnigkeit halber interessier ich mich immer für mehr.
Preislich find ich die Cotics einen Ticken teurer, aber dann evtl. auch in der Verarbeitung besser.

Ja, ausprobieren will ich schon, muss dann nur jemanden finden, der in der Nähe eins hat!


----------



## petitrouge (6. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ja, ausprobieren will ich schon, muss dann nur jemanden finden, der in der Nähe eins hat!



Könnte Dir nur anbieten wenn Du mal am Bodensee verweilst ein 2Souls fahren zu können als Alternative.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## Beorn (6. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot! Ich glaub wenn das so richtig akut wird, dann schreib ich hier Leute an und plane eine Rundreise. Man muss das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbinden.

Ich brauch bald viel Urlaub, ich wollt auch die ganzen Leute ausm Hometrail-Thread besuchen zum Trailverlgeich. Das wäre mal ein Urlaubsprojekt


----------



## Baelko (26. Juli 2010)

Die neue limited edition des Roadrat ist da. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. September 2010)

MoinMoin

So,fertig isses.....mein Cotic Soda in S !
Der Rahmen ist alleine schon ne Augenweide mit seinen fein gezogenen Lynskey-Schweißnähten,der(wie ich finde)perfekten Zugverlegung,den Breezer-Ausfallenden mit austauschbarem Schaltauge,der querovalisierten oversized-Rohre mit zum Steuerrohr gebogenen Unterrohr,dem gebürsteten Finish und der aufwändig geätzten Logos!
Fast schon obligatorisch aber trotzdem zu erwähnen ist das nach vorn geschlitzte Sitzrohr,die Monostay-Sattelstrebe/n,die filigrane IS-Scheibenbremsaufnahme,sowie die S-Bend Kettenstreben bei einem Gewicht von nur *selbstgewogenen 1430g(Rahmen)und Gesamtgewicht von 9,7kg*!!!
Von mangelnder Steifigkeit ist daher nach einigen Testfahrten auf meiner sehr wurzeligen Hausrunde nix zu spüren,würd sogar sagen das gleicht eher einem nahezu perfekten Verhältnis von Steifigkeit/Flex(Komfort),für mich zumindest.....
So,nun genug,jetzt Fotos(Leider nur Handy-Indoor...Outdoor folgen noch!)






















Herzlichen Dank an Carsten von http://www.eaven-cycles.de/für den fairen Deal!
Ich freu mich auch auf Mittwoch und aufs Wo-ende:http://www.schaltgeist.de/2010/09/eaven-cycles-harz-camp/!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2010)

Dafür lohnt es sich, beim Frühstück mal ins Forum reinzuschauen: Schöner Rahmen, schöner Aufau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petitrouge (21. September 2010)

Jepp!!

Einfach klasse!!

Grüsse Jens


----------



## a.nienie (21. September 2010)

wau! sehr schönes rad.


----------



## frogmatic (21. September 2010)

Ich kann jetzt einen gewissen Neid nicht leugnen 
Zumal du so schlau warst, 5-Arm-Kurbeln zu verbauen, die runden das Bild noch ab


----------



## Baelko (21. September 2010)

Hi Nils, sieht gut aus, soweit man was erkennen kann. Freue mich schon es live zu sehen. Goldenes "bling" macht sich gut um Akzente zu setzen.

Ich trau es mich gar nicht zu sagen. Die Soda's aus der letzten batch sind noch leichter. Ich habe bei den M Rahmen einige unter 1400g gewogen. Das passt dann zum reduzierten Preis


----------



## andi55 (21. September 2010)

Steinigt mich Unwissenden: Habe den Namen gerade zum ersten Mal gelesen.
Spontaner Gedanke: Unglückliche Namensgebung.

Habe dann aber doch recht fix herausgefunden, das es UK-ler sind


----------



## Deleted 15311 (22. September 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> So,fertig isses.....mein Cotic Soda in S !
> Der Rahmen ist alleine schon ne Augenweide mit seinen fein gezogenen Lynskey-Schweißnähten,der(wie ich finde)perfekten Zugverlegung,den Breezer-Ausfallenden mit austauschbarem Schaltauge,der querovalisierten oversized-Rohre mit zum Steuerrohr gebogenen Unterrohr,dem gebürsteten Finish und der aufwändig geätzten Logos!
> ...





*MoinMoin

So,anbei nochmal ne Teileliste:*


-Rahmen:Cotic Soda S Titan
-Gabel:Rock Shox Reba Worldcup tuned&getraveld mit Kronenlockout(100mm)
-Steuersatz:Tune BoBo 1/1/8"
-Aheadklemme:FRM Expander&Syntace-Kappe
-Kurbeln:Race Face Turbine Isis/3Fach/5Arm
-Innenlager:Crank Brothers Cobalt Isis/Titan 113mm
-Kettenblätter:Shimano XT 42/32/22
-Kettenblattschrauben:Tune gold/schwarz
-Naben:Tune King/Kong schwarz
-Felgen:Mavic 317/32-Loch
-Speichen: Dt Revolution schwarz
-Nippel: DT Alu silber
-Felgenband:Schwalbe standart
-Schläuche:Michelin Latex C4 AV
-Reifen:Conti Race King 2,2"v+h
-Schnellspanner:Tune DC16+17 gold
-Vorbau:Syntace F99 105mm
-Lenker:Syntace Duraflite 7075
-Lenkerstopfen:Syntace
-Barends:MCFK gekürzt
-Griffe:Ergon GX2 Leichtbau Carbon
-Bremshebel:Shimano XT 2010
-Bremssättel:Shimano XT 4-Kolben
-Bremsleitung:Shimano XT 2010
-Bremsscheiben:Shimano XT inkl.Titanschrauben
-Bremsbeläge:Shimano Standart
-Sattelstütze:Syntace P6 Alu
-Sattel:Specialized Toupe´Titan 143
-Sattelklemme:Tune Würger gold
-Umwerfer:Shimano XT 2010
-Schaltwerk:Shimano XT 2010 Shadow
-Züge:Jagwire beschichtet schwarz
-Aussenhülle:Jagwire schwarz
-Shifter:Shimano XT 2010 3x9
-Kassette:Shimano XT2010 11-32
-Kette:KMC X9 gold
-Flaschenhalter:Tune Wasserträger
-Pedale:Crank Brothers Eggbeater 2 tuned/Titanachse(Tuning Pedals)
-Schrauben:Komplett Syntace/Bikehardest(Titan/Alu)

Ich hoffe das wars und ich hab nichts vegessen!
Achso:Einsatzgebiet natürlich stark Race/Marathonlastig!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (23. September 2010)

Rechtzeitig zum Eaven-Cycles Harz Camp fertig geworden und gestern bei prima Wetter probegefahren. Farblich dazu abgestimmt auch die Schuhe


----------



## Schwimmer (23. September 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zum Eaven-Cycles Harz Camp fertig geworden und gestern bei prima Wetter probegefahren. Farblich dazu abgestimmt auch die Schuhe




oh, sehr schön ... 

... ja, und wo ist die Teile-Liste ??? ...


----------



## argh (25. September 2010)

Wir werden Dich bei dem Wetter gar nicht mehr sehen. Hier isses recht grau und neblig- und ich war davon ausgegangen, dass wenigstens ein Soul in orange den Tag erhellt...


----------



## Baelko (27. September 2010)

In der Tat....mächtig viel Nebel und doll nass war es im Harz.....aber sonst klasse

Ein Soul in natürlicher Umgebung...Foto von Arne www.schaltgeist.de


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. September 2010)

MoinMoin

Glaub dich zu fragen was du da grad denkst ist reichlich überflüssig,so konzentriert wie du aussiehst....!
Bei der Nässe grenzt die Abfahrt von der Wolfswarte schon fast an ein Suizidversuch....
Respekt euch allen,das ihr trotzdem gestartet seid und durchgehalten habt!!
Ich wär trotz des Schietwedders sehr gern dabei gewesen um euch kennenzulernen und ebenfalls zu zeigen das es kein schlechtes Wetter gibt,sondern nur schlechte Klamotten!
Mein Magen hatte leider was dagegen...
Aber mein Cotic hätte das Grau auch nicht durchleuchtet,sondern sich eher geschmeidig eingefügt...
Hauptsache ihr hattet trotzdem Spaß und seid nicht erfroren,spätestens am Abend seid ihr ja wieder"aufgetaut"!

Beim nächsten Harz-Event bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei,keine Frage!

Carsten,schönes Soul übrigens,aber hast du keine Gabel in schwarz,von wegen der einheitlichen Optik?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Baelko (30. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar ein Fan von gedeckten Farben, vor allen beim textilen Outfit. Ganz schwarz hätte am Bike aber so nach "the untertaker" ausgesehen. Das letzte Cotic Soul war so aufgebaut. 

Arne hat auch schon gemault, weil ich ihm "insgesamt" zu dunkel aussah. Wenig lebensbejahend meinte er ....sein Eaven 29er soll giftgrün werden 

Deine Keller Bilder vom Soda sind echt besser geworden, da sieht man mal was. Kannste hier auch noch mal eins von einstellen, in dem Titan thread findet die niemand.

Die Tune Komponenten in Gold sind sparsam eingesetzt, völlig ausreichend als Farbkleckse am bike....sehr gut.


----------



## exto (30. September 2010)

Schööööne Teile!

Wenn das Road Rat in L/L nicht ausverkauft wäre, hätte ich jetzt was zum basteln. Ich hab noch schöne Campa-Teile rumfliegen, die dringend auf nen Rahmen warten um zu nem Sorglos-Überall-Singlespeeder verarbeitet zu werden...


----------



## Baelko (30. September 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Schööööne Teile!
> 
> Wenn das Road Rat in L/L nicht ausverkauft wäre, hätte ich jetzt was zum basteln. Ich hab noch schöne Campa-Teile rumfliegen, die dringend auf nen Rahmen warten um zu nem Sorglos-Überall-Singlespeeder verarbeitet zu werden...



Die RR's gehen gerade wie geschnitten Brot. Alle scheinen im plötzlichen Bastelfieber zu sein. Schicke doch mal eine Kontaktanfrage über unsere Seite, dann schaue ich ob ich einen Rahmen besorgen kann. Evtl. sind noch Reststückzahlen vom kurzen drop bar Rahmen lieferbar. Der läuft eigentlich aus. 
www.eaven-cycles.com


----------



## argh (1. Oktober 2010)

Mein Eaven soll aber nicht giftgrün werden- es soll neongrün werden! 

Und gemault habe ich nur, weil ich bislang immer von einem orangenen Soul ausgegangen bin. Aber egal. Die Tour hat viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf, dass im kommenden Jahr ein "echter" Event draus wird.


----------



## Baelko (1. Oktober 2010)

Arne....kauf dir schon mal eine RAL Farb-Karte.....RAL6038 wird auch in der Schifffahrt zur Verkehricherung genutzt

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAL-Farbsystem#Gr.C3.BCn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (6. Oktober 2010)

OK, OK , ist nicht das Rennrad-Forum hier. Aber ich wollte euch gern das erste Studiobild vom Cotic >X< zeigen. Erste Rahmen/Gabeln werden Mitte Oktober in Hamburg eintreffen. Die Cross Saison kann beginnen!


----------



## Elbambell (11. Dezember 2010)

So, endlich kann ich mal meinen ganzen Stolz präsentieren. Wollte das nämlich nicht bis ich endlich alle Teile dran habe. Gestern habe ich die neuen Gustels verbaut und sofort den Foto gezückt. Ist leider jetzt noch kein super Bild, aber das hole ich noch nach.

Ahh wie kriege ich ein Bild hier hochgeladen?





Danke dir!


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2010)

Du hast doch schon Bilder in deinem Fotoalbum. Dahin hochladen, dann unter dem jeweiligen Bild auf "BB-Code ein/ausblenden" klicken, den Code für die gewünschte Bildgröße kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Elbambell (11. Dezember 2010)

Klappt es so?


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2010)

Besser, aber noch nicht perfekt .

Ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2010)

Cool, wo hast du das denn gekauft  ?


----------



## Beorn (11. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Kiste!

Die hat er selber aufgebaut, würd ich sagen. RAhmen gibts bei Eavencycles (Deutschlandvertrieb).


----------



## pago79 (11. Dezember 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schicke Kiste!
> 
> Die hat er selber aufgebaut, würd ich sagen. RAhmen gibts bei Eavencycles (Deutschlandvertrieb).



Und demjenigen welchen hast du gerade die Frage beantwortet

Baelko ist Eavencycles...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2010)

@Baelko: Dann hätte ich mal eine Frage an dich als offiziellen Importeur. Ist es denn möglich, Cotic-Decalsets zu beziehen? Ich habe an meinem Soul diese grau-schwarz-weißen Decals, die mir damals beim Stöbern auf der HP am besten gefallen haben, am Bike selber aber leider nicht so aussehen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wo ich da oben grad das BFe mit den schwarzen Wrap-Decals gesehen habe, denke ich mir, dass die perfekt an mein Bike passen würden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2010)

Hast eine PM


----------



## Beorn (11. Dezember 2010)

Tscha, ich wusste ja, dass er hier auch dabei ist, jetzt weiß ich auch wer! Man hätt's ja an den Smileydingern sehn können............


----------



## frogmatic (11. Dezember 2010)

Schick geworden, el-Bambel 
Und jetz ab nach draußen, einsauen...

Bist du die Gustls schon länger gefahren, oder hast du die neu? Bin auch noch in Versuchung, mal schauen ob ich ihr erliege 

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit, mal meinen derzeitigen Zustand zu zeigen. 
Da ich keine weiche Feder für meine Sherman bekommen habe bin ich jetzt bei neinem Klassiker gelandet, und bereue nichts. Man siehts vielleicht nicht, aber ich habe jetzt endlich ein paar britische Kurbeln ergattert:


----------



## Baelko (12. Dezember 2010)

Das habt ihr evtl. schon im Enduro-Hardtail Thread gesehen, oder?


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Elbambell (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Gustels noch gar nicht gefahren, aber geil drauf. Heute oder morgen werde ich die Dinger noch testen. Wenn du sie noch bestellst, Lieferzeit ist momentan der März nächsten Jahres. Habe gerade noch Glück gehabt.

Wenns richtig eingesaut ist, schieße ich auch noch Fotos im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knarf123 (14. Dezember 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Das habt ihr evtl. schon im Enduro-Hardtail Thread gesehen, oder?


 
Super geiles Bike, so stell ich mir das vor!!


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die RR's gehen gerade wie geschnitten Brot. Alle scheinen im plötzlichen Bastelfieber zu sein. Schicke doch mal eine Kontaktanfrage über unsere Seite, dann schaue ich ob ich einen Rahmen besorgen kann. Evtl. sind noch Reststückzahlen vom kurzen drop bar Rahmen lieferbar. Der läuft eigentlich aus.
> www.eaven-cycles.com



Ooops...

Hab deinen Post jetzt erst geseh'n. Danke für dein Angebot, aber ich hatte eh ein Auge auf die lange Version geworfen.

BTW: Gibt's eigentlich genauere Info's über die "Zukunft" des Simple?


----------



## Baelko (14. Dezember 2010)

Die letzten Cotic Simple Rahmen sind leider ausverkauft. 
Ob es ein Nachfolger gibt, steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Triggerhippie (6. Januar 2011)

neu:
-2 fach kettenführung
-40 mm holzfeller vorbau
-sixpack lenker
-big betty
-anti-kleber-tuning an felgen und gabel


----------



## argh (7. Januar 2011)

Anti-Kleber-Tuning ist immer gut.


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2011)

battleship-grey.....sehr schön...

gruss accu


----------



## mangolassi (9. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich so ein schönes blaues habe, Hauptsache bunt.
Mein Freund durfte nur das schwarze nehmen, wenn er schon alle tollen Sachen haben muss, die ich hab.





Ich find's recht kurz und verspielt im Vergleich zu meinem Dialled Bikes Prince Albert vorher. Super für 4X, BMX und Pumptrack, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig beim DH und FR heizen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Januar 2011)

dekadente fotokulisse


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2011)

Sodala, neue Decals sind angekommen (danke Baelko) und der Lefty-Adapter hat auch endlich den Weg über den großen Teich gefunden. Demnächst gibts dann hier hoffentlich Fotos vom ersten Soul mit Lefty.


----------



## Triggerhippie (10. Januar 2011)

mangolassi: ist das eine echte gartenschlauch kettenführung? gefällt mir auch sehr in blau... und dekadent ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (10. Januar 2011)

Original Gartenschlauch, eine andere passt nicht an meine XC Kurbel bei dem 73er Tretlager.
Ja, schon peinlich der dekadente Hintergrund, aber es gab nur diese Poser Fotos. Bin sonst eher fotoscheu.


----------



## rasumichin (11. Januar 2011)

Echt fesch eure Cotics


Hab mir auch was stählernes aus UK bestellt, warte aber noch (hoffentlich wirklich nur noch bis ende Jannuar) darauf dass das gute Stück vom Lackierer kommt und dann bald bei mir ist. 

Cotic war auch ein Kandidat neben, Sanderson, On One und Orange. 
geworden ist es dann ein Pipedream Sirius
http://www.pipedreamcycles.com/sirius_2010.html


----------



## Elbambell (11. Januar 2011)

Das Platzproblem bei der Kettenführung wundert mich fast ein wenig. Hatte beim ersten Aufbau das gleiche Problem. Shimano SLX Kurbel und 2-Fach-Kettenführung NC-17 Stinger schlugen gegeneinander. 
Habe den Fehler gefunden: Ich hatte einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Rahmen und Tretlager vergessen. Mit diesem ist quasi unendlich viel Platz für alles was an die ISCG-Aufnahme dran soll. 

Muss da  Cotic echt ein großes Kompliment machen, dass da trotz 73er Tretlager noch so viel Platz ist.

Gruß,
Elbambell


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2011)

rasumichin schrieb:


> geworden ist es dann ein Pipedream Sirius



Auch nicht schlecht. Tust du mir einen Gefallen und legst den Rahmen bitte mal auf die Waage, wenn du ihn hast?


----------



## rasumichin (11. Januar 2011)

hm, wenn ich eine geeignete waage finde, und nicht sofort dem aufbauwahn verfalle, dann gerne


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2011)

[/QUOTE]
.....oh klasse, darf ich das auf unserer WEB Seite einstellen? Vorfreude auf den nächsten Sommer.

@Jaypeare.......Soul mit Lefty??? Da will ich aber auch Bilder sehen!


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2011)

> ....oh klasse, darf ich das auf unserer WEB Seite einstellen?


Habe mich mit dem Fotografen geeinigt: es wäre uns eine Ehre.



> Das Platzproblem bei der Kettenführung wundert mich fast ein wenig.  Hatte beim ersten Aufbau das gleiche Problem. Shimano SLX Kurbel und  2-Fach-Kettenführung NC-17 Stinger schlugen gegeneinander.


Ich schätze mal bei der Race Face Deus XC wurde damals einfach nicht an eine Kettenführung gedacht. Die SLX Kurbel hatte ich bestellt und direkt wieder zurück geschickt, bin etwas verwöhnt was Optik betrifft.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2011)

Dem Briten an sich wird ja gemeinhin gerne unterstellt, er habe einen etwas merkwürdigen Sinn für Humor. Aber die Überraschung ist wirklich gelungen.

Etwas weiter oben schrieb ich, dass ich mit den Decals nicht so ganz glücklich bin. Also habe ich neue geordert und mich heute daran gemacht, die alten abzupopeln. Ich war allerdings doch einigermaßen überrascht, darunter Folgendes zu finden:






Da war ein zweites Decal drunter, auflackiert oder unter Lack. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt sicher, dass sich hinter Cotic nichts anderes als Cotic selbst verbirgt. 

Neben dieser schockierenden Entdeckung verblassen die anderen Neuerungen natürlich geradezu:




(geschickt und mit voller Absicht so fotografiert, dass die Lefty den empfindlichen Stahlpuristen nicht sofort ins Auge sticht und dort schwere Verletzungen verursacht. Ich mache die Tage mal bessere Bilder. )


----------



## knarf123 (11. Januar 2011)

Oh ja die Leftys sind echt Geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy_rocketeer (11. Januar 2011)

Slowenien 2009:






Darmstadt 2011:


----------



## Stefan3500 (12. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


>


.....oh klasse, darf ich das auf unserer WEB Seite einstellen? Vorfreude auf den nächsten Sommer.
[/QUOTE]

Ist das ein Bikepark , oder eine offizielle Stecke? (der Berg ist das Matterhorn, oder?)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mangolassi (12. Januar 2011)

Ist auf der 4x Strecke in Zermatt.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2011)

andy_rocketeer schrieb:


> Slowenien 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, noch ein Soul. 

2009 gabs Eaven Cycles als Importeur doch noch nicht. Selbst importiert?


----------



## frogmatic (13. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Dem Briten an sich wird ja gemeinhin gerne unterstellt, er habe einen etwas merkwürdigen Sinn für Humor. Aber die Überraschung ist wirklich gelungen.
> 
> Etwas weiter oben schrieb ich, dass ich mit den Decals nicht so ganz glücklich bin. Also habe ich neue geordert und mich heute daran gemacht, die alten abzupopeln. Ich war allerdings doch einigermaßen überrascht, darunter Folgendes zu finden: *noch ein decal*



Anscheinend ist immer ein Schriftzug unter Lack, und die weiteren optionalen decals sind dann aufgeklebt. Da ich mich mit keinem der bunten decals richtig anfreunden konnte habe ich mich bei meinem grauen BFe (übrigens auch selbst importiert) fürs wrap design entschieden, und das ist unter Lack.

Für deine kühne Farbgestaltung gibt es aber anscheinend kein passendes, rotlastiges decal...


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2011)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Vor allem müsste das metallicrot sein, um zum Eloxal zu passen. Grob fahrlässig von Cotic, dass sie so etwas Naheliegendes nicht anbieten.

Ein Wrap-Decal in weiß-schwarz hab ich hier noch liegen. Bin mir noch nicht ganz einig. Am besten würde mir ein einfacher schlichter schwarzer Schriftzug im Stile des "Soul" gefallen, aber sowas gibts auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2011)

Winterbiken in Finnland auf dem Cotic Roadrat.....minus 15 Grad....der wärmste Tag.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbEX7zVxk8&feature=youtu.be 

Ich tippe auf Nokia Spike Reifen


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2011)

Und ich dachte immer:

"In Finland in winter, you can only do two things: Fishin' and fuc*in'..." (Zitat Riipulli)

Auf jeden Fall haben die Finnen einen "interessanten" Sinn für Musik...


----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, ja die Finnen sp.....

Hier auch noch mal ein paar Vids von Cy und den Cotic Modellen BFe und Soul Modell 2010. Die Rahmen werden dieses Jahr unverändert angeboten.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6964714"]Cotic Soul 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6967221"]Cotic BFe - Video Interview on Vimeo[/ame]

Und auch noch mal mein Lieblingsvideo gegen den Winterblues. Das Verbier Video von Cotic Teambiker Rob auf dem Cotic Simple:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6403750"]Simple fun in Verbier on Vimeo[/ame]

Leider ist das Simple ausverkauft. Evtl. gibt es einen Nachfolger zur Eurobike.


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2011)

Ja super, zur Eurobike 

... und ich hab' meinen Blue Pig-Rahmen nem Freund versprochen...

Na ja, alles kommt zu dem, der warten kann  Ich nehme mal an, da hat die CEN Norm mal wieder Opfer gefordert.

Ich hoffe mal, es gibt keine zu wilden Änderungen. Ich würd mir gern ein schickes Trailbike aufbauen: 470er Starrgabel, Singlespeed, ordentliche Schlappen...

Sollte dir in der Zwischenzeit mal ein 18" Rahmen unterkommen, der ein neues Herrchen sucht, lass es mich wissen!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## Baelko (16. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus Jan. Die sparsame Nutzung von roten Elox-Komponenten finde ich gut. OK, an die Lefty muss ich mich gewöhnen. 

Auf jeden Fall scheinst du auch einen netten Tag gehabt zu haben. Wir hatten heute 10 Grad. Beim Stevens Cross-Rennen sind die Mädels und Jungs z.T. in kurzen Klamotten gefahren


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

Danke Carsten. War das mit dem "sparsamen roten Elox" ironisch gemeint? .

Ja, das Wetter war - in Relation - super heute. Gestern wars schon trocken, heute kamen doch tatsächlich noch Lücken in den Wolken dazu. Eine üble Schlammschlacht wars stellenweise trotzdem. Aber eine Wohltat, mal wieder raus zu kommen.

Warm war es auch, 10-12 Grad bestimmt. Hab mich jahreszeitgemäß eingepackt und unter dem langen Zeugs geschwitzt wie blöd. Verrücktes Wetter.


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2011)

Nein, nicht ironisch gemeint. Ist doch sparsam. 

Es gibt ja auch rote Schaltwerke, Kurbeln etc. Aber irgendwann wird es zu viel am Rad. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Januar 2011)

MoinMoin

Sehr geiler,individueller und klarer Aufbau mit nicht zu viel Elox!Ich selbst hätte statt rot zwar komplett schwarz genommen,aber das ist ja Geschmackssache,die Rahmenfarbe stimmt zumindest!
Gefällt mir insgesamt trotzdem sehr,auch wenn mir persönlich die Lefty optisch selbst nicht zusagt(Technisch sucht sie ja nach wie vor vergebens ihresgleichen!),es gibt Rahmen wo sie tatsächlich verdammt gut aussieht....aber das liegt,denk ich,meist an dem Aufbauer!
Wie wärs mit den 06er Hope Mono Minis,da kannst du dir den häßlichen Adapter hinten sparen,da noch IS2000?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Januar 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit den 06er Hope Mono Minis,da kannst du dir den häßlichen Adapter hinten sparen,da noch IS2000?



Ja, so eine alte Mini in schwarz wäre noch was. Aber die Formula bleibt jetzt, ich habe in letzter Zeit einen Bremsendurchsatz, der auf keine Kuhhaut mehr geht. Und das Ding funktioniert sehr gut, da nehm ich den (m.M.n. gar nicht so häßlichen) Adapter mal in Kauf.

Ich war schon mehrfach kurz davor, Sattelstütze und -klemme farblich zu vertauschen. Aber eigentlich ist genau die rote Stütze das, was die besondere Note bei dem Bike ausmacht. Alles in schwarz wäre natürlich dezenter, aber wer hat denn behauptet, dass ich ein dezentes Bike aufbauen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Februar 2011)

Ab heute gehöre ich auch dem Kreise der Cotic Besitzer an
Speziell dem der Bifi-Fahrer
Heute beim Baelko abgeholt, vielen Dank nochmals an ihn
Steuersatz ist ein Acros AH-06S.
EIn bild gibts auch, aufgebaut wirds am Sonntag, dann gibts nochmal ein Bild.


----------



## Elbambell (25. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Hast eine super Wahl getroffen.

Ich schiebe in kurzer Zeit ein paar Fotos vom Umbau meines BFe nach. 

Freue mich schon auf deine Bilder am Sonntag.


----------



## Child3k (25. Februar 2011)

Fährt eigentlich keiner ein Hemlock?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2011)

Zwei mal Cotic BFe in cyan. Schöne Bilder folgen bei Zeiten, genauso wie mehr Federweg und (zumindest bei mir) schönere Laufrädern.





Links das von User Blomfontein in M mit Reba, rechts meins in S mit Minute. Meins wiegt ~13,8kg, soll aber noch deutlich abspecken.


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, muss ich das ganze nicht noch extra hochladen
Macht verdamt viel Spaß das Teil!!!

Es soll noch kommen:
-Lyrik U-Turn
-stabilerer LRS
-evtl. auch längere Sattelstütze etc.


----------



## könni__ (3. März 2011)

@ Jaypeare
Das Soul gefällt mir sehr gut

Als ich den Rahmen das erste mal gesehen habe dachte ich, das ist ein moderner Bontrager  
Man sieht dem Rad an das es um das pure biken geht. Ich finde die Lefty passt ganz gut. Passt das von der Geometrie? Wie fühlt sich das Bike an?
Gruß Micha


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ja, das passt ziemlich gut. Der Soul-Rahmen ist für Gabeln mit 100-130mm ausgelegt, der 1cm mehr bei der Lefty schadet also nicht. Die baut ja sowieso nicht höher als eine normale 100er. So ist das Bike eher auf der racigen Seite, mit steilen Winkeln und niedriger Front.

Trotzdem fährt es sich auch im härteren Geläuf hervorragend, ist super wendig, trotzdem spurstabil. Es ist einfach ein Spaßgerät, dass auf jedem Meter Laune macht. Ich gebe es nicht mehr her. 

Leider hat die Lefty mittlerweile ihr Öl auf meinem Fußboden verteilt.


----------



## Baelko (17. März 2011)

Erik seins


----------



## Elbambell (17. März 2011)

Schönes Teil!

Ich freue mich auch schon drauf hier bald wieder ein Bild posten zu können. Heute ist das letzte Teil für meinen Umbau angekommen und am Wochenende werde ich mein "vor-der-Eisdiele-vorführ-bike-weils-für-den-Wald-zu-schade-ist" zusammenschrauben. Muss dann schnell ein Foto machen, weil ich es umgehend im Wald verhobeln werde 

Baelko: Warum verkaufst du eigentlich das Fully nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (17. März 2011)

Noch wollte das Hemlock niemand haben. Aber, im Juli gibt es eine Limited Edition vom Simple. Das Cotic SS Modell kommt in einer neuen Farbe. Leider werden wir nur 6 Stck für Festland Europa bekommen.

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/simple


----------



## Elbambell (17. März 2011)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Simple und Soul. Nur die Ausfallenden?


----------



## Baelko (17. März 2011)

BFE XS von Anton's Freundin....


----------



## Baelko (17. März 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Simple und Soul. Nur die Ausfallenden?


.....das Simple ist ein "echter" Single-Speed-Rahmen. Hat also keine Kabelführung und ein anständiges Ausfallende. Ansonsten ist der Rohrsatz und die Ausführung wie beim Soul.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. März 2011)

Das BFe entwickelt sich zum Verkaufsschlager, wie es scheint.


----------



## frogmatic (18. März 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Cotic SS Modell (...)



Böse, böse Abkürzung... pfui!

Das schwarz-pinke BFe ist ja der Knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. März 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Noch wollte das Hemlock niemand haben. Aber, im Juli gibt es eine Limited Edition vom Simple. Das Cotic SS Modell kommt in einer neuen Farbe. Leider werden wir nur 6 Stck für Festland Europa bekommen.
> 
> http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/simple



Na prima, sechs Stück  Vermutlich dann auch noch alle in "falschen" Größen.

Ich hab übrigens heute Morgen meinen Roadrat Rahmen aus'm DPD-Depot geholt. Da werd ich nächste Woche mal engagiert basteln, dann gibt's Bilder...


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2011)

gibt's das roadrat jetzt mit disc aufnahme?


----------



## argh (18. März 2011)

Ein Klick auf das Bild leitet dich zu weiteren Informationen...


----------



## Jaypeare (18. März 2011)

Hatte es doch schon immer, oder?


----------



## argh (18. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hatte es doch schon immer, oder?



Echt? Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert...


----------



## exto (18. März 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gibt's das roadrat jetzt mit disc aufnahme?



Meins ist jedenfalls "mit".

Ich werd allerdings V-Brakes verwenden. Das Ganze wird ein Straßenrad für Rennradverweigerer: Schicke, polierte Campa-Teile gemixt mit anständigen Bremsen und robusten MTB-Parts.
Halt was im Keller so liegt und viiiel zu schade zum entsorgen ist. Neu gibt's neben Rahmen und Gabel nur n Paar Spezialitäten wie z.B. SSP-Ritzel für Campa Freilauf.


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2011)

@exto: klingt spannend. ich mag hybrid/zwitter räder.

ähm, also ich meinte ob es das roadrat mittlerweile als disc only varainte gibt.
ist natürlich praktisch wenn man wählen kann aber optisch finde ich es nicht so schön.


----------



## Baelko (18. März 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @exto: klingt spannend. ich mag hybrid/zwitter räder. ähm, also ich meinte ob es das roadrat mittlerweile als disc only varainte gibt. ist natürlich praktisch wenn man wählen kann aber optisch finde ich es nicht so schön.



.....Das RR hatte schon immer Disc-Aufnahmen an Rahmen und Gabel. Aber "disc only" gibt es beim Roadrat leider nicht.


----------



## Elbambell (19. März 2011)

Umbau fast fertig. Schaltzüge und -Trigger werden noch erneuert, aber dafür fehlte bisher die Motivation. 
Nette Story: Truvativ Bashguards passen nicht einfach an die Truvativ Kurbel  längere Kettenblattschrauben werden dafür benötigt... So kommt es zu Bild Nummer 2


----------



## Baelko (20. März 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Umbau fast fertig. Schaltzüge und -Trigger werden noch erneuert, aber dafür fehlte bisher die Motivation.
> Nette Story: Truvativ Bashguards passen nicht einfach an die Truvativ Kurbel  längere Kettenblattschrauben werden dafür benötigt... So kommt es zu Bild Nummer 2 ......nett, dezenter Aufbau mit ein paar roten Farbtupfern, mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (20. März 2011)

Moritzseins....Leichtbau Variante mit Hardcore Bereifung!


----------



## exto (20. März 2011)

Grmbl...

...meine Roadrat-Geschichte fängt nicht gut an: Bei der Demontage vom alten Rennrad mal schnell die schöne Campa-Kurbel geschrottet. Der Abzieher hat gleich mal gaaanz butterweich das komplette Gewinde abgezogen. Ohne den rest der Kurbel 

Jetzt brauch ich ne formschöne Alternative...


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Grmbl...
> 
> ...meine Roadrat-Geschichte fängt nicht gut an: Bei der Demontage vom alten Rennrad mal schnell die schöne Campa-Kurbel geschrottet. Der Abzieher hat gleich mal gaaanz butterweich das komplette Gewinde abgezogen. Ohne den rest der Kurbel
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich ne formschöne Alternative...



Mein Beileid.

Welches Innenlagersystem bevorzugst du? Sugino hat klassisch-schöne Kurbeln, aber nur für Vierkant oder Octalink.

Mir persönlich gefällt auch die Race Face Cadence ziemlich gut, und an meinem RR bewährt sie sich seit 2 Jahren als absolut zuverlässig. Ist kompatibel zu Shimano HT2.


----------



## frogmatic (21. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Grmbl...
> 
> ...meine Roadrat-Geschichte fängt nicht gut an: Bei der Demontage vom alten Rennrad mal schnell die schöne Campa-Kurbel geschrottet. Der Abzieher hat gleich mal gaaanz butterweich das komplette Gewinde abgezogen. Ohne den rest der Kurbel
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich ne formschöne Alternative...



Autsch - das *ganze* Gewinde!

Ich habe neulich für kleines Geld bei ebay eine neue Campa Veloce Compact geschossen, die ist auch ganz hübsch. Halt 4-kant...


----------



## VierZwei (26. März 2011)

Ich bin durch Zufall auf Cotic gestoße, und die sind schon sehr schick.
Da ich momentan etwas knapp bei Kasse bin müsst IHR mich mit hübschen Bildern versorgen. LOS!

Und falls das jemand fährt: Wie macht sich eine 160er Domain in dem BFe?


----------



## Elbambell (26. März 2011)

Man, man. Das Simple hats mir ja echt angetan! Das Leben (noch) ohne Beruf und festes und vor allem gutes Einkommen nervt langsam 

Ich bin schwer auf die ersten Fotos und den diversen Aufbauvarianten des Rahmens gespannt. Also wer auch immer glücklicher Besitzer von einem der Rahmen wird, bitte postet so schnell wie möglich eure Bilder, dass ich dann auch weiß worauf ich neidisch sein kann. 

Btw: Wer fährt das BFe eigentlich mit ner 160er Gabel?


----------



## exto (26. März 2011)

So, (fast) fertig trotz des Kurbel-Desasters...





Der Spacerturm muss noch'n bisschen bleiben, da ich noch einen Mary-Bar Probieren möchte. Ich denke, da muss der Vorbau noch ein Stückchen wieder hoch...


----------



## Jaypeare (26. März 2011)

Sugino RD2, richtig? Gute Wahl. 

Schönes Roadrat, hab ich noch nicht allzu oft gesehen. Hattest du das Rahmenset zufällig mal auf der Waage?


----------



## exto (26. März 2011)

Da ich preiswerte, britische Stahlrahmen mag, vermeide ich es eigentlich, meine Räder zu wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Kroko (30. März 2011)

Ich möchte mich mal hier dranhängen, auch wenn ich (noch) kein Cotoc habe: ist einer schonmal ein Soul mit Starrgabel gefahren (Federweg-korrigiert; Surly Instigator 26")? 

Von den Geometriedaten (Lenkwinkel) sollte es ja gehen.

Bisher habe ich nur eines mit einer 29" Gabel gesehen.

Olli


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2011)

Kannst ja mal vertrauensvoll den Verkäufer der Surly Instigator im bikemarkt fragen - der ist die in einem DMR trailstar gefahren...

...hart, auf jeden Fall hart 

Mein Versuch, die Keil Carbon-Gabel, die hier liegt, mal ins BFe zu stecken, steht noch aus. Ist glaube ich was für robuste Handgelenke, oder trailarme Touren.


----------



## Graf Kroko (30. März 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...hart, auf jeden Fall hart



Weiß ich, ich fahr die Gabel ja schon  

Meine Frage zielt darauf ab, ob eine starre Gabel von der Geo her fahrbar ist oder ob das Rad dann zu nervös wird.

Olli


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...hart, auf jeden Fall hart


aktive fahrweise!

mit einer 26" starrgabel sollte es hinhauen.

mit einer 100mm federgabel kommst Du durch den SAG ja noch etwas steiler.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. März 2011)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> ist einer schonmal ein Soul mit Starrgabel gefahren



Bin das zwar noch nicht starr gefahren, aber die Bauhöhe ist schon ein kritischer Faktor. Das Soul ist ja für minimal 100mm Federweg konzipiert. Ich hatte eine zeitlang eine R7 mit 100mm in meinem Soul (Bauhöhe glaube ich 47cm). Das ging noch und sorgte für rennmäßig steile Winkel, bergab kamen aber schon schnell Überschlaggefühle auf. Deshalb solltest du wohl eher keine Gabel mit weniger als 45-46cm verbauen.

Davon abgesehen halte ich persönlich es für wenig sinnvoll, eine Starrgabel in den Soul-Rahmen zu bauen. Das ist ein super Allround-HT, das von Geometrie und Haltbarkeit her viel mehr kann, als nur auf befestigten Wegen zu rollen. Ein Starrgabel einzubauen hieße m.M.n., das Potential des Rahmens unnötig zu beschneiden. Und falls der Grund Gewichtsersparnis sein sollte: Dafür wäre wiederum ein anderer Rahmen eine bessere Basis. 

Ich hab meine perfekte Gabel gefunden.


----------



## VierZwei (30. März 2011)

was wiegt die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. März 2011)

Wenn du diese Frage ernsthaft stellst, ist sie dir zu schwer.




Knapp über 1,8.


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2011)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> Weiß ich, ich fahr die Gabel ja schon
> 
> Meine Frage zielt darauf ab, ob eine starre Gabel von der Geo her fahrbar ist oder ob das Rad dann zu nervös wird.
> 
> Olli



Also wenn du die schon fährst und das nicht merkst, wonach du gerade fragst, dann solltest du mal zum Arzt 

Wenn ich an deser Stelle mal frei von der on-one Seite zitieren darf, sind alle Federgabeln eingetaucht in etwas gleich lang (oder kurz). D.h. dann, wenn es drauf ankommt, bergab und beim bremsen, ist die Einbaulänge nur ein sehr theoretisches Maß. 

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin hat die Surly 447mm, sollte also problemlos funktionieren. Rein theoretisch.

Was sagt die Praxis?


----------



## Graf Kroko (30. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen halte ich persönlich es für wenig sinnvoll, eine Starrgabel in den Soul-Rahmen zu bauen. Das ist ein super Allround-HT, das von Geometrie und Haltbarkeit her viel mehr kann, als nur auf befestigten Wegen zu rollen. Ein Starrgabel einzubauen hieße m.M.n., das Potential des Rahmens unnötig zu beschneiden. Und falls der Grund Gewichtsersparnis sein sollte: Dafür wäre wiederum ein anderer Rahmen eine bessere Basis.



Wer sagt denn, dass ich starr nur auf befestigten Wegen fahre? 

Der Grund ist nicht das Gewicht, der Grund sind das Geld (Rahmen und Gabel ist momentan nicht drin) und, dass das Soul von den Geometriedaten meinem perfekten Rahmen sehr, sehr nahe kommt. Meine Thudbuster LT muss auf jeden Fall in den Rahmen passen und absenkbar sein, die meisten Rahmen sind mir dann im OR zu kurz. Momentan habe ich nur das Soul und das Surly Troll gefunden. 

Falls das Geld später da ist, werde ich das Soul auch mit einer Federgabel ausstatten.

Olli


----------



## Jaypeare (30. März 2011)

Graf Kroko schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich starr nur auf befestigten Wegen fahre?



Ok, ungeschickt formuliert. 
Lass es mich anders ausdrücken: Ich habe auch ein starres (29er) Bike. Damit fahre ich im wesentlichen alles, was ich mit meinen anderen Bikes auch fahre (das sind auch nicht immer nur befestigte Wege). Das geht, macht mir persönlich auf ruppigem Untergrund aber wenig(er) Spaß.

Aber natürlich ist das alles rein subjektiv. Mit dem Rahmen machst du auf keinen Fall was falsch, und den Rest kann man dann nach und nach optimieren.


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2011)

Langsam dämmerts - du hast die Gabel, aber den Rahmen noch nicht!

Kauf dir ein Soul, Jaypeare hat vollkommen recht. 

Ich habe jetzt 4 Stahlrahmen, und immer noch das Bedürfnis, mir eines Tages ein Soul zuzulegen...
Bins aber schon gefahren, und es macht riesig Spaß.


----------



## Graf Kroko (30. März 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Also wenn du die schon fährst und das nicht merkst, wonach du gerade fragst, dann solltest du mal zum Arzt



...(gelöscht).

Ich habe nicht bis zum Ende gelesen 

Eben drum, ich wollte wissen, ob die Geometrie eine starrre Gabel zulässt, ohne dass die Front zu stark absinkt und das Lenkverhalten durch den steilen Winkel zu direkt / nervös wird.

Ach ja, einen Grund für das Soul habe ich vergessen: es lässt breite Reifen zu. An mein momentanes HT kann ich nur max. 2.25" montieren, 2.4" wäre schon besser. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Anworten, ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.

Olli


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2011)

Mist, jetzt habe ich mich so weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, und das beste verpasst 

Mach dir mal nicht zu große (also nicht *zu* große) Hoffnungnen wg. Reifenbreite.
Das war damals auch einer der Hauptgründe mr das BFe zu leisten.

Es passen zwar schon dickere Reifen als durchs Chameleon, aber eben auch nicht alle. Ich wolte hinten Ardent 2.4 reintun, aber dann wären gerade noch 3mm Platz zum Rahmen gewesen, die etwas sämiger Schlamm ganz schnell ausfüllt. 
Minions in 2.5 passen, immerhin.

Wie es beim Soul genau aussieht weiß ich nicht, die Rohre sind ja etwas schlanker.
Am besten fragst du mal bei Mr. Eaven-Cycles nach, was passt. Vielleicht hast du ja konkrete Reifen im Sinn?


----------



## Jaypeare (30. März 2011)

Aufgrund der dünnen Hinterbaustreben und des Monostays passen da schon deutlich dickere Schlappen rein, als in den durchschnittlichen Kurzhub-HT-Rahmen. Meine 2.0er Larsen TT wirken jedenfalls ziemlich verloren, obwohl sie eigentlich gar nicht sooo schmal sind. Ich mess nachher mal die Breite nach.


----------



## Elbambell (30. März 2011)

Also mein Minion 2,5'' hat ne "Menge" Luft! Was willst du denn für Reifen da einbauen, frogmatic?  Ne 2,5 Muddy Mary hinten rollt doch auch einfach nicht mehr. Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt seltsam wenn ich das sage... Aber bei nem Schwalbe 2,5 könnte es echt knapp werden. Würde aber fast meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass der 2,4 *Fat*_al Bert_ noch rein passt. Zumindest in mein BFe.

Wie es beim Soul aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2011)

Also 2.5er Highroller gehen locker auf breiter Felge. Ich denke ein 2.5er Muddy Mary würde auch noch gehen, wird aber knapper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. März 2011)

"Lichte Weite" beim Soul, jeweils ein kleines Stück oberhalb des Reifens gemessen, um den größeren Durchmesser fetter Reifen einzukalkulieren:

Sitzstreben: 7,5cm
Kettenstreben: 6,5cm


----------



## radjey (30. März 2011)

mal ein wenig beefee Tourenaction












zweites Bild ist die Stelle hier:


----------



## frogmatic (30. März 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Also mein Minion 2,5'' hat ne "Menge" Luft! Was willst du denn für Reifen da einbauen, frogmatic?  Ne 2,5 Muddy Mary hinten rollt doch auch einfach nicht mehr. Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt seltsam wenn ich das sage... Aber bei nem Schwalbe 2,5 könnte es echt knapp werden. Würde aber fast meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass der 2,4 *Fat*_al Bert_ noch rein passt. Zumindest in mein BFe.
> 
> Wie es beim Soul aussieht weiß ich nicht.



Du hast ja auch das neuere BFe, vielleicht ist da etwas mehr Luft. 
Wie gesagt, Ardent 2.4, der hat etwas größere Stollen als der 2.25. Die rollen noch ordentlich, irgendwelche Mörderreifen wollte ich da nicht reintun.

Es gibt ja die "alten" und die "neuen" Maxxis, und die neueren fallen wesentlich breiter aus. Aber du hast recht, Minions sind voll OK, mehr braucht man im hardtail nicht.

@radjey:
schick, ich kann die Bremsen nur erahnen - BB7?


----------



## Beorn (30. März 2011)

'06er Louise FR?


----------



## radjey (30. März 2011)

auf dem alten Bild sind es 2003er LouiseFR
mittlerweile hab ich 2010er BB7s drauf und bin von denen echt überzeugt, sofern man auf einen gewissen Purismus wert legt


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2011)

top! jetzt noch die roten deckel schwärzen.


----------



## frogmatic (31. März 2011)

Deckel schwärzen wird schwierig weil das Plastikteile sind.

BB7 sind voll OK, im Gegensatz zu BB5 (hätte einen Satz abzugeben, auch wenn ich sie nicht für diese Zielgruppe hier empfehle).

Am BFe habe ich jetzt Martas, bzw. vorne derzeit eine geliehene Gustav. Der Vorteil ist doch die wesentlich feinere Dosierbarkeit. Ansonsten sind die Avid hervorragende Alltagsbremsen, die vor allem bei der Wartungsfreundlichkeit punkten.

Nette Gegend übrigens, wo ist das in etwa?


----------



## Jaypeare (31. März 2011)

Das Bike wäre mir zu schwarz, aber die Fotos sind super.


----------



## radjey (31. März 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Deckel schwärzen wird schwierig weil das Plastikteile sind.
> 
> BB7 sind voll OK, im Gegensatz zu BB5 (hätte einen Satz abzugeben, auch wenn ich sie nicht für diese Zielgruppe hier empfehle).
> 
> ...



Ja, die roten Plasteteile stören mich schon etwas. Hatte auch schon überlegt mir da was aus schwarzem Kunststoff zu dremeln.
Oder was aus Alu fräsen zu lassen, das würde allerdings ziemlich teuer...
An einem anderen Rad hatte ich früher mal Hayes MX3, die waren schön schwarz. Aber nach deren grottenschlechter Funktion war ich erstmal von dem Wunsch nach mechanischen Discbrakes geheilt 
Dann habe ich die BB7 am Rad eines Kollegen getestet und war völlig geflasht, dass eine mechanische Scheibenbremse so gut funktionieren kann. Und kurz darauf gab es dann auch noch ein Komplettset hier im Bikemarkt, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen 
Aber leider scheint die BB7 auch die einzig funktionierende ihrer Art zu sein...
Wegen der Dosierbarkeit werde ich demnächst mal "linear slickcables" aus dem BMX-Bereich testen... mal seh'n
Aber find die Dosierbarkeit momentan selbst mit absoluten billig Außenhüllen mehr als beachtlich, v.a. im Vergleich zur Hayes, die kannte nur auf oder zu, und das auch nur bei enormer Handkraft.

Gegend ist in etwa der Wanderweg A1 im Bergischen Land 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Bike wäre mir zu schwarz, aber die Fotos sind super.


Schwarz, so soll es ja auch sein 
Aber der Rahmen ist ja nicht schwarz, sondern "gritstone", also ein sehr dunkles Steingrau.
Erinnert mich immer entfernt an ein Oldsmobile aus den 30ern.
Letztens kam sogar der Spruch, das Bike sehe aus wie ein billiges Stadtrad!   understatement pur also...
Dein buntes Soul gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut. Und die Sattelstütze würde ich unbedingt! rot lassen. Ich finde gerade das sticht heraus und macht das Rad neben der Lefty besonders individuell.

Der Dank für die Actionfotos gebührt übrigens dem User Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2011)

die bengal soll noch ganz ok sein.

habe eine bb7 road und eine bb5mtn, gehen beide mit den passenden hebeln sehr gut.
einstellen ist bei der bb5 aber ein drama.


----------



## frogmatic (31. März 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Wegen der Dosierbarkeit werde ich demnächst mal "linear slickcables" aus dem BMX-Bereich testen... mal seh'n
> (...)
> Letztens kam sogar der Spruch, das Bike sehe aus wie ein billiges Stadtrad!   understatement pur also...



Wenn du die Kabel montiert und ausprobiert hast, wäre ich neugierig auf deine Erfahrungen. Ich selber montiere normale Außenhülle, und die Hyperslick Züge von Jagwire, die gehen schon sehr gut, vor allem wenn man enge Bögen vermeidet.

Ich wollte auch noch ein unauffälliges schwarzes Rad, das ich mal ne Stunde in der Stadt anschließen kann. Ich hatte zwar auch an ein BFe gedacht, war mir aber doch zu teuer, und vielleicht erkennt es doch der falsche...
Hab jetzt neulich im bikemarkt ein NS society gekauft, das wird auch ganz schwarz. Nur mit dem unsäglichen NS-Schriftzug muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, hatte schon an N$ mit einem Streifen weißen Klebeband gedacht. Oder ich überklebe den komplett mit dieser schwarzen 3M-Reflexfolie.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. März 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Und kurz darauf gab es dann auch noch ein Komplettset hier im Bikemarkt, da musste ich einfach zuschlagen



Sollte das etwa meine gewesen sein? 

Ist wirklich eine sehr gute Bremse. Ich habe sie nur verkauft, weil mir ständig das Gewichtspar-Teufelchen auf der Schulter saß und wisperte: "Funktioniert zwar gut, aber wiegt fast 1 Kilo..."

Wenn es darauf nicht ankommt, gibt es für diesen Preis aber kaum was besseres.


----------



## radjey (31. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sollte das etwa meine gewesen sein?


Jup 

Gesamtkilo sind mir bei meinem Aubau recht egal, da fällt selbst die BB7 nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Der Rahmen wiegt ja 2.6kg, da lohnt Leichtbau schon im Ansatz nicht, finde ich. Dafür hält das Rad bei meiner Fahrweise hoffentlich mal etwas länger (Felgen zähle ich mal allgemein als Verschleißteil).


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2011)

Naja. Ein voll Bikeparktaugliches BFe mit 13kg sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## radjey (31. März 2011)

Ja schon. Aber dann mit dem entsprechenden Mehr an finanziellem Aufwand.
Momentan ist bei meinem Rad noch der Rahmen das teuerste Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Naja. Ein voll Bikeparktaugliches BFe mit 13kg sollte schon drin sein.


Denke ich auch, allerdings sollte man ein bissl mehr Geld haben als ich(und du).  Damit ist nicht gemeint, dass man reich sein muss!

Die Sektor hat man mir übrigens vor der Nase weggekauft.

@VierZwei(post hier drunter):
am WE gibts vllt. welche


----------



## VierZwei (31. März 2011)

He...macht mal bitte wieder mehr Bilder. Deswegen bin ich ja schließlich hier


----------



## Elbambell (31. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Naja. Ein voll Bikeparktaugliches BFe mit 13kg sollte schon drin sein.


Was  gehts noch? Meins hat die Gewichtsklasse eines Weltcupdownhillers. Teile da eher die Meinung: Leichtbau lohnt sich bei dem Teil nicht! Gerade wenn man nicht auf Doppelkarkasse, Stahlfeder und robusten LRS verzichten will. An was soll da Gewicht gespart werden??? Gut die Gustav hätte nicht sein müssen, aber spaßiger ists schon mit. 

Schöne Actionbilder!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2011)

Gewicht: Gustav, Bremsscheibe hinten, Vorbau, evtl. Lenker (weiß nicht was das für einer ist), Laufräder, Sattel, Carbonplatte für Kefü, leichte Schläuche (Schwalbe FR), Sattelstütze kann ich nicht erkennen (und andere Shifter, wenn das Deore ist).
Dazu eine Lyric Coil oder eventuell Soloair und du dürftest zwischen 13 und 14 kg landen.

Damit keiner meckert, den Stand von letzter Woche, Minute ist weg, Domain auf dem Weg:



Wiegt so wies da steht 13,7kg.


----------



## Elbambell (31. März 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gewicht: Gustav, Bremsscheibe hinten, Vorbau, evtl. Lenker (weiß nicht was das für einer ist), Laufräder, Sattel, Carbonplatte für Kefü, leichte Schläuche (Schwalbe FR), Sattelstütze kann ich nicht erkennen (und andere Shifter, wenn das Deore ist).
> Dazu eine Lyric Coil oder eventuell Soloair und du dürftest zwischen 13 und 14 kg landen.



Also meiner Rechnung nach, wenn ich keine Kompromisse eingehe, komme ich mit leichteren Anbauteilen auf ca 14,5 kg. Selbst mit Viel Geld kaum unter 14 kg. Das mein Fahrrad natürlich nicht leicht aufgebaut ist, ist mir vollkommen klar. Ich versuchte eine humorvolle Gegenposition einzunehmen 
Wenn irgendwann einmal ein geregeltes Gehalt rein kommt, werde ich auch ein wenig leichter bauen. Bis dahin: Sch*** auf Leichtbau, trainiere deine Muskeln und hiefe das Rad den Berg hoch!

Die Wahrheit meiner Betrachtung liegt irgendwo zwischen dem letzten und diesem Post . Obwohl ich unter 14 Kilo für ein Bikebergsteigerbike mit dem BFe Rahmen, welches tatsächlich ohne Kompromisse aufgebaut wurde, tatsächlich schwer bewundern würde!


----------



## waldwild (1. April 2011)

radjey schrieb:


>



schörkelloses Teil, sieht gut aus.

Mal ne andere Frage gehen bei den Cotics durchgehende Züge ?


----------



## Baelko (1. April 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> schörkelloses Teil, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage gehen bei den Cotics durchgehende Züge ?


.....nein, haben Kabelstopper....keine durchgehenden Züge.


----------



## Baelko (1. April 2011)

Wir haben ja unseren Eaven 29er endlich am Start. Auch Cy hat an einem 29er gearbeitet und die ersten Bilder von einem Prototype geschickt. Das Modell hat den Namen Solaris und wird nach der Eurobike lieferbar sein. Fällt euch an Sattel- und Steuerrohr was auf?


----------



## radjey (1. April 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wir haben ja unseren Eaven 29er endlich am Start.  Auch Cy hat an einem 29er gearbeitet und die ersten Bilder von einem  Prototype geschickt. Das Modell hat den Namen Solaris und wird nach der  Eurobike lieferbar sein. Fällt euch an Sattel- und Steuerrohr was auf?




Schick!
Tapered Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr in 31,6


----------



## exto (1. April 2011)

Das Steuerrohr ist konisch (). Sitzrohr sieht nach mehr Durchmesser als üblich aus. 30.9 innen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (1. April 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Schick!
> Tapered Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr in 31,6



......Volle Punktzahl! Soll auf Federweg von 80 bis 120mm ausgelegt sein und fette Reifen vertragen. 
Es ist kein Reynolds Rohrsatz, daher erwarte ich einen annehmbaren Preis.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. April 2011)

Ich schiebe hier mal eine Frage an die Jungs mit den Stahlrahmen ein.

Was nutzt ihr als günstige Alternative zu Chris King- oder Hope-Aheadsteuersätzen, ohne Abstriche bei der Funktion zu machen?
(Syncros, FSA, Cane Creek,...?)
Sticht ein Modell vielleicht besonders positiv hervor?

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus! 

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Baelko (1. April 2011)

Acros AH-06


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2011)

... mein AH-06 knackt schon fürchterlich. Werde jetzt am Wochenende nach Gründen dafür suchen. Hört sicher aber schrecklich an und ist wahnsinnig laut.
Und so super günstig ist er ja auch nicht....

Ich hoffe noch darauf, dass ich irgendetwas beim (wieder)zusammenbau verbockt habe. Wüsste leider nicht genau, was das gewesen sein sollte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2011)

Acros AH-07. Alternativ wäre Reset als das Nonplusultra (aus meiner Sicht) zu nennen. Preiswert ist relativ.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. April 2011)

Im günstigen Bereich habe ich überwiegend gute Erfahrungen mit FSA gemacht. Als bestmöglicher Kopromiss aus Qualität, Optik und Preis führt m.M.n. aber kaum ein Weg an Hope vorbei.

Ach ja, am 29er habe ich einen Steuersatz von Reverse für <50 EUR. Der macht bisher auch einen exzellenten Eindruck: Einwandfrei verarbeitet, gut gedichtet, hochwertige Lager.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. April 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für eure Empfehlungen/Anmerkungen!
Klar ist günstig relativ. Ich hab den Hope jetzt sogar in echt günstig gefunden. Dann muss es wohl sein!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. April 2011)

MoinMoin

So,da isses,mein Soda mit Lefty!Endlich ne Federgabel,alles andere sind nur Vorderradhalter....Fährt sich einfach nur Hammermäßig!!!


















Sorry für die miese Quali,Handy halt....

Morgen gehts in die HaBes

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Baelko (2. April 2011)

Nils, abgefahren...da ist ja optisch alles aufeinander abgestimmt. Somit haben wir jetzt schon mindestens 2 Cotic's mit Lefty in D-land. Wir haben auch gerade einen netten Cotic Soda Aufbau in der Werkstatt. Bilder davon hat der Malte noch auf der Kamera. Malte, beglücke uns doch bitte mal mit einem Vorab-Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (2. April 2011)

Nachmacher.


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2011)

Viel Spaß in den Harburgern Bergen damit Nils!  Sieht super aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2011)

Hier mal ein OOC JPG. Die Raw Versionen gibts später:


----------



## Baelko (2. April 2011)

Hi Malte, danke! Ich konnte eben auch das Cotic Soda von Nils bewundern.


----------



## argh (3. April 2011)

Die beiden SODA sind super!

Aber auch der Prototyp gefällt mir sehr gut. Danke Carsten!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nachmacher.



Moin

Ehrlicherweise sag ich dazu,seitdem ich deins gesehen habe,gings mir einfach nicht mehr ausm Kopf!
Der einzige Nachteil,der überhaupt erwähnenswert ist,ist der etwas aufwändigere Einbau,aber die Fahreigenschaften+die offensichtlich zuverlässige sowie ausgereifte Technik machens extrem schnell wieder wett!!
Herzlichen Dank für die [email protected]

Werde noch bessere Fotos nachreichen!
Wollt gestern noch welche machen,aber der Handyakku,ja der Handyakku....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. April 2011)

Das Soda ist schon ein lecker Teilchen. Allerdings gefiel mir das Vorgängermodell mit den unverbogenen Rohren noch besser. Trotzdem: Traumrahmen. Hat einer von euch den mal gewogen?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Steifigkeit aus? Über das erste Soda konnte man ab und zu lesen, es sei recht weich geraten.


----------



## Baelko (4. April 2011)

In M wiegt der Cotic Soda Rahmen unter 1,4kg. 
Der Aufbau auf dem Bild hat AX Carbon Felgen, 
Tune und Schmolke Teile, Schlauchreifen etc. 
Das Gewicht liegt bei unter 8kg.

In L wiegt ein Rahmen ca. 80g mehr. 

Das alte Soda Modell aus Taiwan soll wirklich etwas weicher gewesen sein. 
Bei dem neuen Soda, aus USA Produktion, ist das Sitzrohr und 
das Unterrohr ziemlich fett, der Rahmen ist ausreichend steif.

Schön sind die geätzten Cotic Logo's auf den Rohren.  Der Hinterbau (Monostay) ist im Vergleich 
zu den Lynskey's aufwendiger. Kommt beim Bike Festival in Willingen mal vorbei und schaut euch 
den Rahmen an.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. April 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> In M wiegt der Cotic Soda Rahmen unter 1,4kg.
> Der Aufbau auf dem Bild hat AX Carbon Felgen,
> Tune und Schmolke Teile, Schlauchreifen etc.
> Das Gewicht liegt bei unter 8kg.
> ...




Moin

Joh,das Gewicht kann ich bestätigen,wobei mein Aufbau nicht ganz so leicht ist,aber immer noch um die 9 liegt....
Für meine Verhältnisse ist der Rahmen pefekt,es macht ein heidenspaß damit die Trails zu rocken,da er meiner Meinung nach das ideale Verhältnis zwischen ausreichend Steifigkeit und Komfort widerspiegelt!
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Ghostshifts,was bei Titanrahmen prinzipbedingt wg.mangelnder Steifigkeit leider ein gängiges Problem ist!Beim aktuellen Cotic z.bspl.aus der Lynskey-(USA)Produktion,aber kein Problem,da konstruktionsbedingt der Monostay-Hinterbau,die S-Bend-Streben und die Oversized-Rohre u.a.mit der gebogenen Variante dem entscheidend und deutlich merkbar entgegenwirken!
Und glaubt mir,ich latsch ganz gut rein,bzw.hab einiges an "Bums"in meinen Oberschenkeln!
Für Komfort hab ich die Rewelkomponeten(Stütze/Vorbau)und die voluminösen Conti Race Kings 2,2 montiert!Tja,und natürlich die sagenhafte Lefty....

Die geätzten Logos sind als zusätzliches Leckerli noch mal der Hammer!
Schauts euch an,oder besser,macht ne Probefahrt...

Grüße

Nils

[email protected]: Die Fotos hab ich nicht vergessen,sowie die Sonne wieder scheint,versprochen!


----------



## VierZwei (5. April 2011)

ich würder gerne noch ein paar BFe's sehen


----------



## Elbambell (5. April 2011)

Dann schiebe ich ein kleines Bild von mir ein. Ich habe es ja schon einmal gezeigt, aber jetzt auch mit angeschraubtem Bash


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

Das BFe hat beste Flugeigenschaften,





und fährt sich auch mit 180mm gut.


----------



## Triggerhippie (9. April 2011)

mit totem. voll der chopper 
was haltet ihr von larsen TT's in 2.35 auf dem Bfe? die bettys sind mir doch zu schwer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2011)

Geht. Ist eine sehr weiche Feder verbaut, dadurch habe ich sehr viel Sag.


----------



## Baelko (10. April 2011)

Aliciaihrs...Cotic Soul in Mini


----------



## Baelko (10. April 2011)

Mehr Pics vom Cotic Soda Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2011)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von larsen TT's in 2.35 auf dem Bfe? die bettys sind mir doch zu schwer.



Hinten perfekt. Leicht, außer im Schlamm perfekter Grip (hinten), rollen super und der Durchschlagschutz ist bombe. Bei 1,8bar habe ich (63kg) selbst bei Treppenfahrten und dicken  Wurzeln keine Durchschläge.
Für Vorne habe ich lieber etwas mehr Grip auch auf sehr tiefen Untergründen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2011)

Bifi Action:


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2011)

Sieht nachbearbeitet vieeeel besser aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. April 2011)

Welches?


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. April 2011)

Ist nicht nachbearbeitet?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. April 2011)

Moin

Anbei nochmal nen paar bessere Pics von meinem Soda bei Sonnenschein:























Grüße

Nils


----------



## VierZwei (10. April 2011)

Schicke Bilder.

Die Hose habe ich auch


----------



## frogmatic (11. April 2011)

Die Farben von Gabel und Rahmen beißen sich.
Kannst du dir nicht noch ein Rohr aus Titan für die Lefty drehen lassen?



Purer neid, was sonst...


----------



## Baelko (12. April 2011)

Erikseins....mal ein Aufbau mit einer "normalen" Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. April 2011)

Das sieht mal richtig fett aus! 
Besonders die silbernen Parts am blauen Rahmen sind ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2011)

Mir gefällt das weiß/silber nicht so. Bin aber sowieso eher Schwarzfan.


----------



## Elbambell (12. April 2011)

Bin verwirrt. Lord Shadow, hast du nicht oben Bilder von einem Blau / Silbernen BFe gepostet? Oder sind das etwa Bilder, auf denen du gar nicht drauf bist?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2011)

Meine Bifi hat eine silberne Gabel. War eine Preisfrage. Und das weiße HR Laufrad hatte ich noch. Der LRS wird aber definitiv schwarz.


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2011)

das rad sieht so verdammt kurz aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2011)

Fühlt sich aber nicht kurz an. Wenn das BFe auf Speed ist, fährt es sich von der Laufruhe wie ein richtiges DH-Bike. Federt zwar nicht hinten, liegt aber super auf und gibt richtig Sicherheit. Aber die Hardtailvorteile wie Spritzigkeit und Beschleunigung hat man trotzdem. Von den Freeride/Downhillhardtailrahmen die ich bisher gefahren bin sicher das beste. Top für FR/DH/4X, aber halt nicht so für Street oder Dirt (außer vielleicht in XS).
Und genug Druck auf dem VR hat man auch. Eventuell wirkt es wegen der langen Stütze so kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (13. April 2011)

Es wirkt ja nicht nur kurz, sondern es ist auch kurz! Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, es fühlt sich anders an. 
Eines der Kaufargumente war der kurze Radstand und die sehr, sehr, sehr kompakten Maße des Rahmens. Es ist wirklich super geeignet für die ganzen technischen Spielereien und ist trotzdem nicht unruhige, wenn man mal etwas schneller damit unterwegs ist. 

Am Samstag gehts an den Garda See für 2 Wochen. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit einigen schönen Bildern in Action zurück komme. Leider habe ich keine tolle Kamera und keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren. Vielleicht ist ja ein Glückstreffer dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2011)

Nimmste mich mit. Habe ein Kamera und Fotos kann ich auch machen. Du musst nur zahlen


----------



## Elbambell (13. April 2011)

Klar! Medizinstudieren macht reich! Wenn ich an mein erstes Gehalt denke leuchten mir heute schon die Augen. 
Naja, wenigstens habe ich als Arzt in der Klinik keine Zeit das Geld auszugeben.

Sry, beim Blick auf mein Konto findet sich nicht das nötige Kleingeld fremde Menschen aus dem Forum als dritten Mann in einen Golf zu setzen und den Aufenthalt am Gardasee zu zahlen. Das was ich an Reserven gefunden habe, wurden schon von meinem raffzahnigen Bifi für sich reserviert. Das Teil braucht wirklich viel Liebe (schlimmer als jede Frau *duck und weg*)


----------



## Cube_FunBiker (19. April 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die BFe Fahrer unter uns:
Ist schonmal jemand ne 180mm Gabel an dem Rahmen gefahren ?


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2011)

Lord Shadow hat eine 180mm Gabel in seinem Cotic BFe....ping ihn mal per PM an.....


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2011)

Leute, ich wollte noch mal auf unser Harz Camp hinweisen. Am 30. April/1. Mai treffen wir uns in Goslar zum biken. Arne von Schaltgeist hat zwei klasse Touren durch den Harz ausgearbeitet. Cotic Bikes haben wir dabei.

Mehr dazu auf der Schaltgeist Seite.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2011)

180mm im BFe sind super. Hatte eine Domain drin, die jetzt aber gegen eine 170er 66 ausgetauscht wird. Ist super klasse, allerdings sollte sie nicht, wie bei mir, zu weich sein, sonst fühlt sich die sehr weiche Front unharmonisch mit dem starren Heck an.
Ist dann wirklich ein DH-Hardtail.


----------



## Baelko (24. April 2011)

Leute, Eaven Cycles hat Geburtstag. Seit einem Jahr sind wir nun schon Europa Disti für Cotic. Vielen Dank an Euch!! 

Wer noch Cotic Fan werden möchte kann mit uns Geburtstag feiern...http://www.eaven-cycles.com/


----------



## Elbambell (29. April 2011)

Hi,
zurück aus dem Urlaub! Wollte einige Fotos mit euch teilen, um mal zu zeigen, was ein Bifi noch alles kann. Leider sind die Fotos mit schlechter Kamera und noch schlechteren Fotografen entstanden, so dass sie meist im falschen Moment und aus dem falschen Winkel gemacht wurden. Trotzdem:
























Edit: Achso, schaut euch bitte das Fahrrad an und nicht den immer gleichen, dämlichen Gesichtsausdruck!


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2011)

Ach stimmt - da ist ja auch ein Fahrrad auf den Bildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. April 2011)

Moin



Ja,sauber,wie geil....aber trotzdem zeigen die Fotos,das zu nem guten Bike auch nen guter Fahrer gehört!
Wo sind die Fotos denn entstanden?

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Du solltest mal meinen Gesichtsausdruck sehen bei so ner Fahrsituation,dagegen sieht deiner noch halbwegs entspannt aus...


----------



## Elbambell (29. April 2011)

Gardasee... wenn du genaueres wissen willst bitte per PN.
Und Danke


----------



## Jaypeare (29. April 2011)

Sehr, sehr geile Actionfotos. Meinen höchsten Respekt. Ich glaub an manchen Stellen würd ich noch nicht mal laufen.


----------



## frogmatic (29. April 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Gardasee...



Ich kann einen gewissen Neid nicht leugnen, da sollte ich auch mal hin.
Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja in heimischen Gefilden mal wieder...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2011)

Mein BFe hat, dank neuer Gabel, die 15kg Marke mit Leichtreifen überschritten
Bilder gibts die Tage.


----------



## erntefunk (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,

bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer eines Bfe 

Leider habe ich noch nicht alle Komponenten beisammen, und zu einer habe ich hier eine Frage (hoffe, das ist ok in einem "zeigt her" Thread):

Welche Kettenführung passt gut?
Möchte mir eine 2-fach SLX-Kurbel mit passendem SLX-Umwerfer dran bauen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung, welche KeFü beim Bfe gut passt?


----------



## Elbambell (2. Mai 2011)

Der Klassiker: NC 17 Stinger. Wenn du das Tretlager auch richtig spacerst dann funktioniert das tadellos. Habe ich selbst probiert!

Sonst gibt es auch Gartenschläuche die man an die Kettenstrebe bappen kann.


----------



## frogmatic (2. Mai 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der Klassiker: NC 17 Stinger. Wenn du das Tretlager auch richtig spacerst dann funktioniert das tadellos.



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Mai 2011)

Die Stinger passt perfekt. Alternativ ist auch die schaltbare E-13 erprobt und für gut befunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (3. Mai 2011)

Dinge die man mal gemacht haben muss:
25km auf gebrochener HR-Felge nach Hause treten...






Und vergesst den "Tipp" man könnte den Reifen mit Gras stopfen. Das gibt bloß ne riesige Sauerei. Und wenn die Felge eh hinüber is...


----------



## Elbambell (3. Mai 2011)

Wie haste denn das hinbekommen? Und was für ne Felge war das? 
Muss zugeben, dass ich auf so viel Zerstörungsskills fast schon neidisch bin.


----------



## radjey (3. Mai 2011)

War ne DT 4.2er. Bei der Leichtbaufelge brauchts keine Zerstörungsskills 
Hab trotz sauberem Fahrstil beim Trail-surfen ne blöde Kante erwischt. Bis jetzt gab das nur Dellen. Nun halt nen gebrochenen Schweißstoß.
Denke mal war blöder Zufall, zumal die Felge auch schon älter war. Is halt en Verschleißteil...
Man sieht ja ganz gut, dass ich gerade mit Tourenaufbau unterwegs war.
Habs allerdings auch schon geschafft meine DeeTracks bei nem Drop zu zerdellen...


----------



## Elbambell (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, diese Felge habe ich auch schon einmal durchgeschreddet  Finde das Foto trotzdem subba


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2011)

Im Hardtail hat man ja auch nochmal ganz andere Belastungsspitzen. Ich bin da bei den Teilen, vor allem denen des Hinterrades, immer etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2011)

gestern hatten wir es noch davon, was alles in die werkzeugtasse gehört...

duck tape wäre die lösung gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erntefunk (4. Mai 2011)

Na, dann ist es ja mal gut, dass ich mich beim Hinterrad doch für ein Mavic Deetraks entschieden habe 

Und merci für die KeFü-Antworten - die Stinger wirds werden!


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2011)

Fertig (bis auf die Vorbaulänge vielleicht):









So ganz ohne Geländegängigkeit ging's dann doch nicht...


----------



## argh (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2011)

nach der gebrochenen Felge mal im Enduro-Trimm


----------



## Baelko (12. Mai 2011)

Wir sind am kommenden WE in Saalhausen/Sauerland und 
haben ein paar Cotic Bikes dabei.
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Festival.html


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2011)

So, auch hier nochmal die frage:
Hope2Pro/DT Speichen und Nippel/Mavic EN521
oder
Veltec V-Two?
Ersteres ist etwas teurer, letzteres hat 2kleine Dellen in der hinteren felge. Sonst beide neuwertig. Gewicht ist ähnlich.

Was würdet ihr nehmen? Ich bin mir unschlüssig.


----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2011)

Würde eher Hope-Naben nehmen. Da gibt es sämtlich Parts einzeln für, falls mal ne Sperrklinke bricht oder ein Lager hinüber ist.


----------



## Cube_FunBiker (12. Mai 2011)

Noch ne ( evtl. dumme ) Frage an die BFe Fahrer:
Wie lang sollte die Sattelstütze beim BFe seien ?
Reichen 35 cm ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Mai 2011)

@radjey: Danke. 
Hat noch jemand eine Meinung, welchen LRS ich nehmen soll(vorletzter Post auf Seite 12)?

@Cube FunBiker: Welche Rahmenhöhe hast du denn? Also kürzer als 30 cm darf sie auf jeden Fall niemals sein, 35cm ist schon besser, 40cm am besten.
Ich habe den Rahmen in M und fahre ne 30cm Stütze, ist recht knapp/zu klein bei meinen 190cm. Lord Shadow fährt in seinem S Rahmen 'ne 400er Stütze und die kann er fast 100% versenken und hat sie für strecke/bergauf voll draußen und er ist etwa um die 175cm!
Fazit: Die 35cm sollten es auf jeden Fall sein und müssten reichen, es sei denn du hast elendig lange Beine(wie ich, habe nur nicht wirklich Geld für einen Stütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. Mai 2011)

Na, an einen britischen Stahlrahmen gehören doch auch britische Teile, oder? 

Zu den Veltecs kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich habe 2 Sätze Hope Pro2 im Einsatz und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Viel bessere Naben gibts für das Geld nicht. Den Freilaufsound muss man aber mögen.


----------



## Cube_FunBiker (12. Mai 2011)

@Bloemfontain 

Ich hab nen Rahmen in der Größe  S 
Dann werde ich wohl ne 40cm Stütze nehmen.


----------



## Elbambell (14. Mai 2011)

... schließlich kann man die Stütze noch weiter kürzen, wenns du zu lang war!


----------



## Triggerhippie (16. Mai 2011)

An ein Bfe gehören laute Naben, also Hope 

Update:
Vorbau FSA Gravity
Pneu Larsen TT


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Mai 2011)

Gefällt mir!
Nen Larsen bräuchte ich auch nochmal. Den Vorbau fahre ich auch. 
Wie lang ist deiner?

Habe jetzt auch den Hope LRS genommen.


----------



## accutrax (16. Mai 2011)

battleshipgrey und noch die fetten sitzstreben...

sehr schön...

gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2011)

und keine roten naben. alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Triggerhippie (17. Mai 2011)

Danke danke. Ich mag das Stahlross auch ganz doll  Den Vorbau fahr ich in 50mm. Ich freu mich auf meine Semesterferien. Im moment reichts nur 1-2 mal die Woche, um schnell fahren zu gehen. Geplant sind schöne Singeltrail-Touren bei uns in der schönen Schweiz. 

Was wurde an den Sitzstreben geändert?

Gruss
Hippie


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Mai 2011)

Guckst du hier: KLICK
Die sind dünner geworden und das Ausfallende sieht leicht anders aus. 

Ich gehe am Samstag mein Radl, dann mit neuem LRS und neuer Gabel ausführen 
Gibt hier dann auch ein Foto nur für euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2011)

Guuten Abend Leute! 
Im Anhang einmal 2 Bilder von meinem Radl. Ist jetzt zu 95% fertig.
Bild ist am gleichen Ort entstanden, nur einmal gestern bei Hitze ohne neues Hinter-LR und einmal heute mit neuem Hinter-LR bei minder gutem Wetter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Lieblingsbifi Nur der Lenker ist zu hoch, fährt sich stelzig.

Meins mit 150er 66 RC. Hölle schwer, aber die Gabel schluckt alles:


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mein neues Lieblingsbifi Nur der Lenker ist zu hoch, fährt sich stelzig.
> 
> Meins mit 150er 66 RC. Hölle schwer, aber die Gabel schluckt alles:
> [Bild]


Danke Schatzi.
Ja, werde die Spacer wohl noch nach oben setzen.
Kurze Frage: Wo hast du diese hübsche trockene Stelle gefuden?


----------



## siebenelch (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

da mein letztes Bike ein original Bontrager Race war, war klar, es muss nach gut 10 Jahren ohne Radfahren (aber dafür mit 20Kg mehr auf den Rippen), wieder ein Stahlrahmen her. 

Ich bin wirklich begeistert!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Mai 2011)

An sich schön, aber diese Reifen in dem Rahmen tun weh! Das Soul kann so viel mehr als nur Kilometer schrubben auf befestigten Wegen,


----------



## accutrax (24. Mai 2011)

@siebenelch...

welche rahmengrösse ist das...?..danke..


gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenelch (24. Mai 2011)

Ist Größe Large. Ich bin 1.90m groß und es passt prima.

Ist übrigens nicht nur für die Stadt ausgelegt. Wenn es doch mal in die Berge geht, werden natürlich entsprechende Reifen aufgezogen.

Michael


----------



## accutrax (24. Mai 2011)

danke !!!

gruss accu


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Mai 2011)

siebenelch schrieb:


> Ist übrigens nicht nur für die Stadt ausgelegt. Wenn es doch mal in die Berge geht, werden natürlich entsprechende Reifen aufgezogen.



Dann bin ich beruhigt. 

Ich habe neben dem Soul noch ein 120/100mm Marathonfully und ein 140/140mm Trailfully. Trotzdem nehme ich für die Trailhatz am Liebsten das Cotic, weil es sich einfach traumhaft agil und dabei sehr sicher fährt.


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit der Montage der Stinger KeFü (ISCG05) am Bfe: 
Die Stinger lässt sich nicht plan auf die Aufnahme bringen, da sie immer an der Kettenstrebe anstößt??

Man bräuchte vielleicht irgendwelche Distanzhülsen für die 3 Schrauben, aber dann wären die Schrauben sicher zu kurz 

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

Wieviel macht das denn?
Ich würde einfach den Stinger an der Stelle etwas dünner feilen, kann ja nicht viel sein.


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass da doch ein größeres Stück zu viel ist, da müsste man schon einiges wegfeilen.
Aber wenn die Bfe-Stinger-Fahrer das auch alle so gemacht haben, dann werd ich da wohl nicht drum herum kommen...

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Lösung?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2011)

längere schrauben + unterlegscheiben könnte funktionieren, sofern Du dann nicht zu nah an diekurbel/das kettenblatt kommst.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

Bei mir stehen die Stinger-Schrauben ein gutes Stück nach innen über. Hab aber auch das battleship-graue BFe. Vielleicht haben sich auch am ISCG die Maße geändert?

Um wieviel Abstand geht es denn bei dir?


----------



## Elbambell (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Schrauben der Stinger werden sicherlich nicht zu kurz, wenn du noch  Unterlegscheiben zwischen ISCG05-Aufnahme und Stinger einlegst. Die  mitgelieferten Schrauben sind ja doch ordentlich lang. Das Problem,  welches a.nienie anmerkt, könnte dann aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich  auftreten. 

Da ich das Problem bei Bifi und Stinger aber nicht hatte, muss ich noch  mal fragen: Kann es sein, dass du die Stinger auch ganz schön weit in  Richtung der Kettenstrebe gedreht hast? Also so, dass die Kette sehr  stark gespannt knapp unter der Kettenstrebe zum Liegen kommt? Ich denke  nämlich, dass sie auch wunderbar mit weniger "Spannung" funktioniert.

Schau dir mal das Bild an. Das ist die bei mir maximal mögliche Position für die Stinger. (Ich meine: weiter in Richtung der Kettenstrebe kann ich sie nicht drehen!)





Falls ich das Problem völlig falsch verstanden haben sollte, nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, das mit den Unterlegscheiben hatte ich auch schon überlegt...allerdings müssten die grob 4mm dick sein - denn soviel Raum entsteht mindestens, wenn ich die Kefü soweit von der Aufnahme abhebe, dass sie nicht mehr an der Kettenstrebe anliegt.

@Elbambell: Ich habe alle möglichen Positionen durchprobiert - immer müsste die Kefü entweder weiter mittig Richtung Tretlager, was nicht geht, weil dann das mittlere Schraubloch nicht mehr erreicht werden kann; oder die Kefü müsste eben mittels Unterlegscheiben angehoben werden. 
Du hast keine Unterlegscheiben verwendet? Viellelicht liegts am kleineren Rahmen, ich habe ein S ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Montageplate der Stinger an den Rahmen hältst, dann dreh doch mal die Hinterseite nach vorn, und schau wie es nun passt. Ich habe da so einen Verdacht...


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst: Einfach die Stinger andersrum, also mit der Hinterseite nach vorne dranhalten?
Dann ist es jedenfalls noch schlimmer, da dann die abgeschrägte Seite der Befestigungsplatte gegenüber der Kettenstrebe liegen würde...


----------



## Elbambell (25. Mai 2011)

Kannst du dein Problem mit einer Kamera festhalten und hier posten? Obwohl ich mir so halbwegs vorstellen kann, was dein Problem ist, kann ichs nicht glauben. 

Allerdings habe ich tatsächlich noch eine Idee für dich. Nimm dir eine Säge und säge aus der Stinger ein Stück raus. Und zwar zwischen oberem Loch und dem Arm. Das ist ja der Teil, der die Kettenstrebe berührt. Die Biegebelastungen sind ja nicht sonderlich groß auf die Kettenführung. 

Habe das beim ersten Versuch der Montage auch gemacht und die Stinger blieb stabil. Allerdings hatte ich auch die Tretlagerschalen falsch (unzureichend) gespacert und da hat sowieso ne Menge Platz gefehlt. Jetzt habe ich Spacer eingebracht und eine neue Stinger problemlos montiert.


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

okay, muss jetzt vom Rechner weg, aber sobald wie möglich mach ich mal ein Foto von diesem blöden Platzproblem. Bzgl. Spacer: Habe auf der rechten Seite einen Spacer (2.5mm) verbaut (SLX 2-fach Kurbel), links nix.

Merci schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Elbambell (25. Mai 2011)

So meinen:




(Ja, der Zustand dieser Stinger ist etwas lächerlich...)


----------



## erntefunk (25. Mai 2011)

So, hier 2 Bilder:


Hier sieht man die Lage, wenn die Stinger plan aufliegt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=210257&stc=1&d=1306342109


Und hier versuche ich, die Kefü in der Lage zu halten, wie sie von den Schrauben her sein müsste.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=210259&stc=1&d=1306342288


Hmm, wie geht das, dass man das Bild gleich hier im Thread sieht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe meine an der Stelle ausgefeilt.


----------



## Elbambell (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
wenn ich es richtig einschätze, würde dir meine Idee mit der Säge das Problem tatsächlich lösen.

Bilder: Wenn du im Album unter dem Bild auf BB-Code ein-/ausblenden klickst bekommst du die Codes angezeigt, die du dann nur kopieren und an gewollter Stelle einfügen musst. 

Bitte berichte mal, wies mit der Stinger weiter geht.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe meine an der Stelle ausgefeilt.



Ja, herzhaft mit der Halbrundfeile ran, ganz aussägen muss nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erntefunk (26. Mai 2011)

Super, ein bisschen Feilen und schon passt das Ding!

War einfach und im Nachhinein ja irgendwie auch völlig klar....das war halt meine erste Kettenführung (am Fully hab ich die Gartenschlauchvariante ) und irgendwie dachte ich: dranschrauben und gut is - naja...

Merci nochmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lhafty (26. Mai 2011)

Von euch hat nicht zufällig einer ein >X< übrig, das er nicht braucht? Neu ist momentan nicht drin, sonst müsste ich mein Soul verkaufen. 

@Carsten: würde eine 420mm Gabel einigermassen ins X passen? Die hätte ich noch und wenn es dann den Rahmen einheln geben würde...


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2011)

Mein Cotic BFe fertig für Willingen. Wer am Eaven-Cycles Stand vorbeikommt, darf mal grabbeln und rollen.

















Mit den DH Schlappen 14,45kg.

(Bilder sind OOC-JPEGS)


----------



## erntefunk (13. Juni 2011)

Was lange währt.......

Endlich ist es fertig 
Was mein erster Selbstaufbau und dementsprechend gabs Probleme, von deren Existenz ich bisher noch nichts geahnt hatte - aber dank eurer und anderer Hilfe hat alles irgendwie geklappt!

Trotz - finde ich - massiver Ausstattung (ok, bis auf die Reifen) blieb die Waage bei 13,5 Kilo stehen 

Und: Mit dem S bin ich bisher super zufrieden, schön verspielt und wendig!

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt (so schön sauber wirds wohl nie wieder sein):


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juni 2011)

Schaut fein aus! 
Fehlen nur noch vernünftige Mäntel.  

Meins wird am Wochende 2 kleine Änderungen erfahren.


----------



## kijan (14. Juni 2011)

erntefunk schrieb:


> Trotz - finde ich - massiver Ausstattung (ok, bis auf die Reifen) blieb die Waage bei 13,5 Kilo stehen


Flickst halt gerne, gell ;-) Aber schön zu sehen was aus dem Projekt geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erntefunk (15. Juni 2011)

Jaja, wie gesagt, "massiv" bis auf die Reifen...
Die hatte ich halt noch rumliegen, werden aber sicher bald ersetzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Juni 2011)

erntefunk schrieb:


> Jaja, wie gesagt, "massiv" bis auf die Reifen...
> Die hatte ich halt noch rumliegen, werden aber sicher bald ersetzt.


Mein Tipp: Ardent Freeride 2,4" 60a für vorne und auch hinten. rollt gut und hat guten grip!


----------



## sausack (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich bin auch seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Cotic Soul. Fährt sich traumhaft gut, ich habe mich nach Austausch mit Eaven Cycles und Cotic bei 1,80m für Größe M entschieden und es nicht bereut. Fotos folgen.

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Juni 2011)

sausack schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Cotic Soul. Fährt sich traumhaft gut, ich habe mich nach Austausch mit Eaven Cycles und Cotic bei 1,80m für Größe M entschieden und es nicht bereut. Fotos folgen.
> 
> Gruß, Philipp



Dann sind es ja bald (mindestens) zwei Cotics in KA, meins ist ein BFe - bin noch am Teile sammeln und aus- und einbauen ...


----------



## Bogie (16. Juni 2011)

Es gibt noch ein Soul in der Nähe von Karlsruhe! (Ettlingen)

Gruß Bogie


----------



## sausack (18. Juni 2011)

Schön zu hören, wir sollten uns mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt treffen 

Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2011)

Was hält die Coticgemeinde denn von einem großen Cotic Treffen, um zusammen schöne Trails zu fahren und zu fachsimpeln? Ein Ort in der Mitte unserer Republik würde sich ja anbieten.
Gebt doch mal ne Meinung ab, ich würde mich ggF. um die Orga kümmern.


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Juni 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was hält die Coticgemeinde denn von einem großen Cotic Treffen, um zusammen schöne Trails zu fahren und zu fachsimpeln? Ein Ort in der Mitte unserer Republik würde sich ja anbieten.
> Gebt doch mal ne Meinung ab, ich würde mich ggF. um die Orga kümmern.


Je nachdem wann und wo, wäre ich dann wahrscheinlich dabei! 
Ich denke Harz oder Sauerland wären passend.

Maaaan, die Post soll endlich kommen 
EDIT: Post ist gekommen, doch das Schaltwerk schein eine Fehlkonstruktion zu sein


----------



## Elbambell (18. Juni 2011)

Cotic-Treffen? Wäre sofort dabei! Mitte der Republik finde ich gut. Gruß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juni 2011)

sausack schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, wir sollten uns mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt treffen
> 
> Gruß



Gerne, bin aber noch nicht fertig mit dem Aufbau ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich krieg auch so ne Bifi! Das steht fest! Super schöne Bikes hier! 

Hoffentlich klappt es diesen Winter schon. Erstmal ist ne neue Karre dran wo all meine Bikes reinpassen


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juni 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei der ach so schönen Bifi sind, hier nochmal meine. 






Investition wird sich lohnen!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juni 2011)

Schick! Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. Juni 2011)

Der Rahmen ist größe M, ich bin gute 190cm und habe lange Stelzen. 
Habe kein L genommen, da ich den auch im Park fahren will.
Ne 400er Stütze lässt sich schon im S Rahmen voll versenken, siehe Lord Shadow.
Nen mal nen paar Fakten über dich und wie du da rad einsetzen willst 

OffTopic: Habe vorhin schon dein Zitat gelesen von Shadow, aber jetzte erst hab ichs gerafft!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Juni 2011)

Dann wird es bei mir in jedem Fall auch M. Das Rad sollte für so ziemlich alles herhalten. In erster Linie Trailtouren mit technischen Abfahrten und Freerideeinsätze. Bin 186 und habe ebenfalls lange Stelzen. Aber so lange man halbwegs vernünftig bergauf kurbeln kann, reicht das.
Als Gabel hab ich ne Lyrik U-Turn im Auge. Aber ich habe ja noch viel Zeit mir das alles genaustens zu überlegen. 

Ja, das Zitat muss man durchaus zweimal lesen 

Edith: Kennst du Lord Shadow?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juni 2011)

Ja

Mein Senf: M wird passen. Mit 400er Sattelstütze kriegst du eine gute Uphillposition. L wird dann doch schon sehr groß. Das BFe in L brauchts nur für Riesen oder Leute die ein reines Enduro/AM-Tourenhardtail haben wollen.
Ich fahre mit 173 ein S. Für den allround Einsatz perfekt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, Enduro/AM-Touren will ich auch fahren, aber das wird schon passen. Mir ist etwas kleiner auch lieber als nachher bei Abfahrten dauernd den Sattel im Arsch zu haben. Richtig angenehm ist mir das nicht...


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich kenne Lord Shadow, wir waren gerade Montag wieder fahren.  

Ja, dann ist M die beste Wahl, aber 400er Stütze muss sein, ich habe noch meine alte 350er drinne, leider...
Lyrik U-Turn ist denke ich perfekt! Steif, absenkbar.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2011)

Hab auch schon eine Lyrik hier, um demnächst die Pike abzulösen.
Muss nur noch das U-Turn Innenleben besorgen - jemand zufällig Interesse an einer 2-Step Einheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2011)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Juni 2011)

Jo, da kommt dann wohl ne 400 mm Kindshock oder irgendwas sonstiges verstellbares rein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2011)

In Action:


----------



## frogmatic (6. Juli 2011)

Poppig!


----------



## RealSteel (12. Juli 2011)

Ich muß schon sagen, seeeeeehr geile Stahlrösser! 
So schön, das ich mir eben direkt den Soul bestellt habe! 
Das ganze werde ich mit viel Hope und XTR bestücken!
Werde dann natürlich detailiert vom Aufbau berichten! 


Happy Trails!

Peter


----------



## RealSteel (12. Juli 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Cotic-Treffen? Wäre sofort dabei! Mitte der Republik finde ich gut. Gruß




... Das hört sich nach ´nem guten Plan an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juli 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


> So schön, das ich mir eben direkt den Soul bestellt habe!



Gute Wahl, wirst du sicher nicht bereuen! Wird ja auch Zeit, dass die Bifi-Armada mal wieder durchbrochen wird. 

Auf den Aufbauthread freu ich mich.


----------



## RealSteel (12. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mein Bestes geben! 

Obwohl vorerst der Großteil meines alten Bikes angeschraubt wird!
Das bedeutet ein nicht so dolle passende Fox Vanilla 130, Shimano XTR, viel Race Face Turbine und einiges schön passendes von Hope! 

Der Rahmen sollte evtl. übermorgen schon bei mir sein, wenn es gut läuft mit der Post?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Juli 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, wirst du sicher nicht bereuen! Wird ja auch Zeit, dass die _Bifi-Armada_ mal wieder durchbrochen wird.
> 
> Auf den Aufbauthread freu ich mich.


Neider! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Soul RealSteel!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Juli 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Neider!



Nö.  Mein Soul reicht mir. Aber schön sind die Teile schon, gerade in cyan.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2011)

130er Gabel ist doch perfekt fürs Soul. Gerade eine recht flache Gabel wie die Fox.


----------



## RealSteel (13. Juli 2011)

Meinst Du?
Ich finde, das eine 100er ja einfach verwindungssteifer und agiler ist.
Daher würde ich die bevorzugen.

Übrigens könnte der Rahmen gerne jetzt kommen.
Mein altes Bike ist zerlegt und die Parts warten nun hier auf den Einbau ins Soul!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Juli 2011)

Kommt halt darauf an, was du mit dem Bike vorhast. Wenn ich mir die Teile so anschaue (ZTR Flow, Ardents, die Stahlfeder-Vanilla) denk ich mal, dass dein bisheriges Bike auch keine auf Effizienz getrimmte, gewichtsoptimierte Rennfeile war, sondern eher ein Allrounder/Tourer. Dann könnte das gut passen. Von der Geometrie her steckt das Soul die 130mm vorne jedenfalls locker weg.


----------



## RealSteel (13. Juli 2011)

... Mal schauen?!
Erstmal rein kommt die Vanilla ja sowieso!

P.S. Der Vorgänger war ein Rocky M. Slayer. Also definitiv keine Rennfeile!


----------



## Baelko (13. Juli 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ....Wird ja auch Zeit, dass die Bifi-Armada mal wieder durchbrochen wird. ....


......finde ich auch. Mein aktuelles Cotic, ich liebe es.....





In einem Anfall von jugendlichem Wahn haben Arne und ich uns bei Critical Dirt angemeldet. Das ist eine Mehrtagesfahrt durch den Osten. 4 Tage, 500km, 5000 Höhenmeter auf Crossern... 
http://criticaldirt.com/
Wir sind Sponsor und die Veranstalter von CD wünschen das die Sponsoren auch mitfahren. Vor manchen Entscheidungen sollte man vorher länger nachdenken.  Wie auch immer, jetzt wird Material ausprobiert und trainiert.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2011)

bis auf die gabel sehr schön.
umwerfer ist transparent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, der Renner!
Aber am Umwerfer solltest Du echt was machen! Der aktuelle gefällt mir nicht! 

Mein Paket mit dem Soul Rahmen dürfte gleich ankommen. (Laut Sendungsverfolgung)
Dann geht der Aufbau auch sofort los! 
Übrigens bin ich gestern noch von einem Freund zur gewünschten Gabel gekommen! 
Eingebaut wird somit jetzt erstmal eine Fox F32 100mm RL und ein King Steuersatz.
Bei der Bereifung habe ich mich vorerst für Conti Mountain King Supersonic entschieden!

So, Bilder folgen dann später ....


----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

.... Es ist vollbracht!!!  
Das Soul steht und ist bereit für ´ne Runde im Grünen!
Hier mal ein erstes Bild und weitere zum gesamten Aufbau findet Ihr in meinem Album dazu: http://www.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41484

Der erste Eindruck ist jedenfalls extrem cool und jetzt freue ich mich schon auf die erste Fahrt!  

Weitere (bessere) Bilder aus dem passenden passenden Element werde ich dann posten ....


----------



## Baelko (14. Juli 2011)

Peter.... .....das ging ja fix. Dienstag bestellt, Donnerstag um 10:00h vom DHL Fahrer geliefert und um 12:45h das erste Bild im Forum. Sieht Klasse aus, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Baelko (14. Juli 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ....
> umwerfer ist transparent?


.....Ja, ist der neue SRAM Ghostshift Umwerfer


----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

Jepp! 
Dank Deinem schnellen Service ging das ja wirklich sehr fix! 

Vielen Dank nochmal dafür, Carsten!


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön geworden, das Soul. Wenn ich sowas sehe, wünsche ich mir manchmal ganz kurzzeitig, ich hätte meines auch in schwarz genommen...



Baelko schrieb:


> .....Ja, ist der neue SRAM Ghostshift Umwerfer



Ich dachte immer, der passt nur an Fullies.


----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es auch in schwarz einfach klassisch schön! 
Obwohl ich gerade über ein paar eloxierte Farbtupfer nachdenke?!


----------



## RealSteel (14. Juli 2011)

So. Die erste Tour ist gelungen, ohne in Regen zu geraten! 
Das Soul fährt prima, sehr wendig und agil!
Genau, wie ich es erhofft und erwartet habe! 
Der Vorbau wird noch gegen einen etwas kürzeren von Hope getauscht und dann passt es perfekt!


----------



## ridingGiants (14. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Rad! 

Viel Glück mit den Mountain Kings..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Detailbilder mit meiner ersten Tuningmaßnahme! (nach 2 Tagen!!!) 
Nun mit XTR-Kurbelsatz und der Hope-Vorbau ist schon bestellt...


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Mit der Turbine fand ich es schöner - und individueller.


----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Mir war sie zu kantig für den relativ dünnen Stahlrahmen!
Na ja. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden ....


----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade noch so ´ne blöde Idee im Kopf!
Gibts eigentlich eine passende Starrgabel für so ein Schätzchen? 
Vielleicht sogar aus Stahl???


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei on one. 
Musst du halt wissen, ob die deinem Geschmack entsprechen. Ansonsten, ein Kollege ist eine ganze Weile eine Surly in seinem DMR gefahren. Und Kona P2 wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. Es gibt schon ein paar auf dem Markt.

An welcher Hangelstein-Hütte stehst du da?
An meinem Hangelstein hier steht die nicht, oder sie ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Tipps! 
Ich werde mal dabei schauen!

Die Hütte steht zwischen Bad Marienberg und Großseifen (Westerwald).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Sorry. Doppelpost!
Bitte löschen!


----------



## Child3k (17. Juli 2011)

hm ... grad auf dem ersten Foto in deinem letzten Bilderpost sieht die XTR ziemlich "mau" aus. Ist also die zweite Stimme pro Turbine


----------



## RealSteel (17. Juli 2011)

Ey, Männers! 

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, baue ich die Turbine wieder dran!


----------



## accutrax (17. Juli 2011)

+1 für die turbine..

gruss accu


----------



## Bogie (17. Juli 2011)

..die XTR sieht leider .... nicht gut aus am Soul.


----------



## RealSteel (17. Juli 2011)

OK, dann leide ich wohl echt an Geschmacksverirrung! 
Ich baue die Turbine wieder an .... 

Benötigt noch jemand einen XTR Kurbelsatz???


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte dir dafür ne On One Gabel anbieten ;P


----------



## RealSteel (17. Juli 2011)

Das deckt sich wertmäßig glaub ich nicht ganz mit meinen Vorstellungen!


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2011)

Na, dann kannst du ja zur Kurbel noch was schönes dazulegen 

Eine weitere Stimme für die Turbine.
Oder gibts du die günstig ab?


----------



## RealSteel (17. Juli 2011)

Neee. Günstig abgeben ist wohl eher nicht!
Und nun kommt sie ja eh wieder dran!

Verhältnismäßig günstig kannst du die XTR haben, da ich die auch zum guten Preis bekommen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2011)

Nee danke, lass ma. Hat ja jeder 
Ich hab an meinem Cotic eine Middleburn, die fand ich am passendsten zum britischen Stahl.


----------



## chem (17. Juli 2011)

Wisst ihr wie sich das BFE größentechnisch verhält? Ich würde mir gern das den Frame in L holen. Habe vorher ein 18" DMR Trailstar gefahren und das war mir zu klein. die Geodaten gibt es hier http://www.dmrbikes.com/res/staticPages/geo_trailstar.html

Ich bin ca 1,91m.


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2011)

Ja dann schau dir doch mal die Geo-Tabelle fürs BFe (unter "sizing") an, und berichte.


----------



## Baelko (17. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie sich das BFE größentechnisch verhält? Ich würde mir gern das den Frame in L holen. Habe vorher ein 18" DMR Trailstar gefahren und das war mir zu klein...Ich bin ca 1,91m.



....es kommt auch ein bissel drauf an was du mit dem Bike anstellen willst. Z.T. fahren die Jungs in deiner Größe auch ein M. Z.B. ist Bloemfontein - sein BFe ist auf Seite 14 - auch so ein 1,90 plus Riese. 

Wenn du das BFe aber mit Schwerpunkt für Touren kaufen willst, wo du es Bergab laufen lassen willst, dann ist das L auch ok.

Hier Geo in CM ...die Oberrohre sind bei den Cotic Rahmen relativ lang.
http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/bfe


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....es kommt auch ein bissel drauf an was du mit dem Bike anstellen willst. Z.T. fahren die Jungs in deiner Größe auch ein M. Z.B. ist Bloemfontein - sein BFe ist auf Seite 14 - auch so 1,90 plus (noch nicht plus) Riese.
> 
> Wenn du es aber mit Schwerpunkt für Touren kaufen willst, wo du es Bergab laufen lassen willst, dann ist das L auch ok.
> 
> ...


Dem stimme ich zu.

Das einzigste ist, dass man ab und zu mal mit den Knien an die Amaturen am lenker stößt/stoßen kann wenn man laaange Beine hat. Bei einem 75mm Vorbau geht das aber. Und ist eig.a uch nur so, wenn man gearde weit vorne hängt mit'm Körper.


----------



## Elbambell (17. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre das BFe in M und bin gerade mal 1,74 m groß. Und ich werde trotzdem noch von meinen Kumpels für die minimale Größe des Rades ausgelacht. (Es wird des Öfteren als "Kinderfahrrad" bezeichnet)


----------



## Baelko (17. Juli 2011)

Philipp....du nutzt dein BFe in M ja auch so als Allrounder, oder?

Was ich hier noch zum Thema Kurbeln posten wollte. Die Jungs von Hope sind ja in ein neues Gebäude umgezogen und hatten viele Journos zu Besuch. Dabei haben sie auch wieder die Prototypen der Hope Kurbeln gezeigt. Ja, ja, ist ein wenig offtopic....aber passt doch zum Thema Cotic. Na und mit dem Thema Kurbeln hab ich ja nicht angefangen 

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Hope "Fabrik"...Cotic und Hope sind ja fast Nachbarn....ok, 120km sind es wohl von Sheffield nach Barnoldswick

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2011/04/hope-technology-a-photo-tour/


----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich fahre das BFe in M und bin gerade mal 1,74 m groß. Und ich werde trotzdem noch von meinen Kumpels für die minimale Größe des Rades *ausgelacht*. (Es wird des Öfteren als "Kinderfahrrad" bezeichnet)




Echt?
Ich fahre meins in S, un mich lacht niemand aus. (sagt Edith!)

Die 1,80 / 1,90 Fraktion hat sich das BFe auch schonmal ausgeliehen. Ist zwar für die Jungs und Mädels mühsam zu strampeln, aber einen gewissen Neid konnte ich bei der Rückgabe schon feststellen.

Wenn man nicht gerade Robby Rickman (von Cotic gesponsorter 4Xer, vgl. news auf HP) ist, der auch ziemlich groß ist und ein S fährt - "Our 4X rider Robbie Rickman is 6ft 3in yet rides a standard small", ist wahrscheinlich für den Alltagsgebrauch ein L passender, nicht zuletzt wg. Sitzhöhe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Juli 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Philipp....du nutzt dein BFe in M ja auch so als Allrounder, oder?


Ja. Funktioniert super! 
Aber 'ne 400mm Sattelstütze ist eine sinvolle Investition....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juli 2011)

1,90 und M? 

Wie macht ihr das dann mit der Sitzhöhe? Ich bin 1,78, und die 400er Sattelstütze am Soul in M ist am Anschlag...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juli 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wie weit du die 400er aussziehen kannst und welche Sitzposition du bevorzugst. Als altgedienter XC-Racer brauche ich mit meinen 1,73cm und Größe S die vollen 400mm meiner wirklich weit herausziehbaren Syntacestütze, um meine Uphillposition zu erreichen. Blom lässt den Sattel beim Uphill deutlich weiter unten als ich.


----------



## radjey (18. Juli 2011)

Mit 1,81 fahre ich mein BFe auch in M als Allrounder.
Sattelstütze ist auch 400mm und bis zur max. Höhe draußen.
Stimmt schon, dass der Rahmen zum Tourenfahren etc. dann sehr kompakt ist, aber dafür macht das Rad auf Trails dann halt so richitg Spaß


----------



## RealSteel (18. Juli 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nee danke, lass ma. Hat ja jeder
> Ich hab an meinem Cotic eine Middleburn, die fand ich am passendsten zum britischen Stahl.




Ich habe mir heute zum allerersten Mal die Middleburn Kurbeln angeschaut!
Die sind echt sehr schön und passen natürlich echt perfekt zum British Steel!


----------



## chem (21. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist, der BFe Frame soll zum Bergablastigen Touring gedacht sein. Da war mein 18" Trailstar frame schon arg klein. Weil die Bergauf fahrten doch schon immer arg Zeitaufwendig waren. Der Bfe Frame soll unter anderem zum Vertriden missbraucht werden, aber eben auch zum. Ich glaube zum 4X und Dirtjumpen wird der Frame nicht missbraucht. Habe ja noch ein Big Bike. Möchte mit dem BFe halt sehr sehr technisch Fahren. Sprich sehr schwierige Trails ab S3 usw. Da weiß ich leider nicht ob der L Frame zu groß wird, aber um irgendwo schön runter zu kommen, muss man auch erstmal hoch.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Juli 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute zum allerersten Mal die Middleburn Kurbeln angeschaut!
> Die sind echt sehr schön und passen natürlich echt perfekt zum British Steel!



Ja, die haben schon was eigenes.
Allerdings auch etwas flex - bocksteif ist anders. Hat mich anfangs irritiert, am hardtail ist das aber gar nicht so von Nachteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (22. Juli 2011)

jaja die Middleburn... 
Genau die sollen auch an mein Simple, das momentan noch in einem Container langsam, aber sicher seinem Aufbau entgegensegelt.

Ich hab mir auch ziemlich den Kopf zerbrochen, welche Größe ich nehmen soll (M oder L) und habe mich schließlich für L entschieden, obwohl ich eigentlich zu kleineren Rahmen neige.
Meine Sorge gilt allgemein der Beinfreiheit (183, 82er Schrittmaß). Mein OneOne 456 ist in M, aber baut vorne auch recht hoch. In das Simple soll höchstens eine 120er Gabel rein, und da wird L passen, die Sattelstütze freut sich ebenso und der Vorbau wird schön kurz.
Den BFe hätte ich sicher auch in M genommen, das Simple wird ja eher ein Allround-Singlespeeder statt Hüpfbike.

Gibts hier sonst keine Simples? Ansonsten sind viele der Aufbauten hier einfach nur schön! 

Kann mich also, während ich warte, noch schön inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Baelko (22. Juli 2011)

korat schrieb:


> ...Genau die sollen auch an mein Simple, das momentan noch in einem Container langsam, aber sicher seinem Aufbau entgegensegelt.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch ziemlich den Kopf zerbrochen, welche Größe ich nehmen soll (M oder L) und habe mich schließlich für L entschieden, obwohl ich eigentlich zu kleineren Rahmen neige.
> Meine Sorge gilt allgemein der Beinfreiheit (183, 82er Schrittmaß).....


 
....hi, habe dir eine PM geschickt. Das Simple wird die selben Geodaten wie das Soul haben. Falls du in der Nähe von Hamburg wohnst, kannst du gern bei mir beide Größen (M und L) probesitzen. Von der Schrittfreiheit sollte M besser passen. Da du einen langen Oberkörper hast, sollte es mit M klappen. Die Cotics haben eher längerer Oberrohre. 

Der Dampfer mit den Simple Rahmen trifft am 09. August in Hamburg ein.


----------



## Elbambell (22. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, der BFe Frame soll zum Bergablastigen Touring gedacht sein. Da war mein 18" Trailstar frame schon arg klein. Weil die Bergauf fahrten doch schon immer arg Zeitaufwendig waren. Der Bfe Frame soll unter anderem zum Vertriden missbraucht werden, aber eben auch zum. Ich glaube zum 4X und Dirtjumpen wird der Frame nicht missbraucht. Habe ja noch ein Big Bike. Möchte mit dem BFe halt sehr sehr technisch Fahren. Sprich sehr schwierige Trails ab S3 usw. Da weiß ich leider nicht ob der L Frame zu groß wird, aber um irgendwo schön runter zu kommen, muss man auch erstmal hoch.



Hi, ich benutze das Cotic so wie du es beschreibst. Vertriden / technische Abfahrten ab S3. Bei 1,74m Größe habe ich den M Rahmen und der passt perfekt dafür. Zur Orientierung: Das Cotic in M ist (fast) identisch zum gleichgroßen Trailstar. Wenn man sie nebeneinander stellt sieht man wirklich kaum einen Geometrie- oder Größenunterschied. 

PS: Ist eine wirklich gute Rahmenwahl für den Traileinsatz. Seit ich den Rahmen habe läuft es auf weitaus anspruchsvolleren Trails sehr viel besser als zuvor. also:


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nee danke, lass ma. Hat ja jeder
> Ich hab an meinem Cotic eine Middleburn, die fand ich am passendsten zum britischen Stahl.



Was wiegt deine Middleburn denn mit Innenlager? Und welches Innenlager nutzt du?


----------



## frogmatic (22. Juli 2011)

ISIS, eigtl. vollkommen uninteressant. SKF- nicht mehr zu kriegen


----------



## korat (23. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wird es der gute alte Vierkant, daß es das noch gibt, ist ein weiterer Punkt, der für Middleburn spricht.
Ich habe bisher nur eine, und zwar die Trialversion in 165mm. Über mangelnde Steifigkeit kann ich nicht klagen, inwieweit meine Saint-Kurbel objektiv oder nur subjektiv steifer ist, kann ich nicht genau feststellen.


----------



## Curtado (25. Juli 2011)

Ich bin seit letzter Woche auch im Besitz eines Soul!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RealSteel (25. Juli 2011)

Welche Sattelstütze hast du da verbaut?


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Juli 2011)

Cannondale Save?

Unaufgeregter, zweckdienlicher Aufbau. Warum da ein weißer Vorbau und Sattel dran ist, versteh ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Curtado (25. Juli 2011)

Das ist eine Cannondale Save Carbon Stütze, ist sehr komfortabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealSteel (25. Juli 2011)

Na, dann OK!
Ich kannte die nur nicht und die sieht der Hope ja ein wenig ähnlich!


----------



## chem (25. Juli 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Hi, ich benutze das Cotic so wie du es beschreibst. Vertriden / technische Abfahrten ab S3. Bei 1,74m Größe habe ich den M Rahmen und der passt perfekt dafür. Zur Orientierung: Das Cotic in M ist (fast) identisch zum gleichgroßen Trailstar. Wenn man sie nebeneinander stellt sieht man wirklich kaum einen Geometrie- oder Größenunterschied.
> 
> PS: Ist eine wirklich gute Rahmenwahl für den Traileinsatz. Seit ich den Rahmen habe läuft es auf weitaus anspruchsvolleren Trails sehr viel besser als zuvor. also:



Gut, jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht so recht welche Größe, aber wenn mir der Trailstar Frame zu klein ist, sollte ich vielleicht doch L wählen. Aber ich schreibe Cotic noch eine Mail


----------



## Elbambell (26. Juli 2011)

Oder du schreibst dem hier mitlesenden und ab und zu postenden Baelko ;-) Der antwortet immer so schnell und freundlich und auch noch auf Deutsch. Und der absolute Obervorteil ist, dass du bei ihm auch noch direkt deinen Wunschrahmen bestellen kannst. 

Zur Rahmenwahl: Du musst den Rahmen einfach Probefahren! Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, wenn du zwischen 2 Größen schwankst.


----------



## chem (26. Juli 2011)

und wie mach ich das?

der baelko ist also cotic händler?


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> und wie mach ich das?



Methode 1: Warten, bis er das hier liest und sich von alleine meldet.

Methode 2: Eine PM schicken: Nutzer suchen (z.B. hier im Thread), auf Nutzernamen klicken -> Eine private Nachricht an ...  schicken.

Methode 3: Über seine HP: klickstu



chem schrieb:


> der baelko ist also cotic händler?



Importeur.


----------



## chem (26. Juli 2011)

Ich meinte das anders, wie soll ich beide Framegrößen Probe fahren, ich hab noch nie in Natura ein Cotic Bike gesehen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2011)

In dem du fragst, ob in deiner Umgebung jemand eins hat.  Zum Beispiel hier im Thread...
Wir sind hir eig. alles sehr freundlich und stehen denke ich gerne bereit, damit jemand testfahren kann.


----------



## chem (26. Juli 2011)

gut ich wohne in der nähe von chemnitz, ich bin sehr gespannt^^


----------



## Elbambell (27. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> gut ich wohne in der nähe von chemnitz, ich bin sehr gespannt^^


... knapp daneben  Aber wenn es dich in die Nähe von Frankfurt verschlägt stelle ich dir ein Bifi in Größe M mit 400er Sattelstütze gerne zur Verfügung. Also für eine Testfahrt 

Allerdings nicht in den ersten 2 Augustwochen. Der gemeine Student ist mal wieder auf Tour. Geplant sind die Dolomiten, das Vinschgau, der GardaSee, vielleicht auch noch ein Abstecher zum Tegernsee und Innsbruck.  
Ich hoffe wieder ein paar schöne Bilder mitzubringen. Vielleicht auch mal aus Höhenlagen, die dem Fahrrad gerecht werden. Im Vinschgau ist es schließlich möglich dem Himmel etwas näher zu kommen. Leider fehlt es immer noch an der Kamera, welche auch schöne Bilder machen könnte.

So Long, and _thanks for all the fish_!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> Ich meinte das anders, wie soll ich beide Framegrößen Probe fahren, ich hab noch nie in Natura ein Cotic Bike gesehen.



Tschuldigung, falsch verstanden.

Auch hier wäre Baelko evtl. ein Ansprechpartner: Der ist ständig auf irgendwelchen Bike-Events unterwegs. Vielleicht auch mal in deiner Nähe.


----------



## chem (27. Juli 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Allerdings nicht in den ersten 2 Augustwochen. Der gemeine Student ist mal wieder auf Tour. Geplant sind die Dolomiten, das Vinschgau...



Vinschgau ist der Hammer, war ich damals mit dem Trailstar und es hat so einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Da ist ein leichtes Bike eindeutig die beste wahl, ein Trailbike ala Orange Five oder Banshee Spitfire würden da zwar auch rocken, aber ein Hardtail ist auch sehr schick.

Noch eine Frage, würdet ihr wenn ich das BFe als Trailbike nutzen wollt, eher eine 140 oder 160mm Gabel fahren? Wie klingt Deville 160 mit dem trc system?


----------



## Elbambell (27. Juli 2011)

Bei der Gabel kommt es sehr auf deine Vorlieben an. Ich fahre das BFe mit der Sektor (150mm) und finde es ganz angenehm, wenn es vorne etwas höher baut. Würde jetzt im Nachhinein mich für die Lyric (160mm) entscheiden. Das beugt Überschlagsgefühlen vor und hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass man auf schnellen Abfahrten auch ganz schön Bügeln kann. 
Fazit: Das BFe verträgt mMn die langen Gabeln äußerst gut.

Leichtes Bike? Ich habe die 15 kg Grenze leider nicht unterschritten  Mein Mitfahrer muss sogar ein Banshee Wildcard hochhiefen, welches aus Angst vor der Zahl einfach niemals auf eine Wage gestellt wurd


----------



## Baelko (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gerade noch mal einen Link zu einem Test des BFe ausgegraben. Bike Radar hat zu dem Thema "ist das BFe ein gutes AM Bike" geschrieben: "But can one design really tackle anything from four-cross racing to alpine descending, with everything in between? In a word, yes." http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/bfe-custom-10-35943

Wir sind im September bei den "Worldgames of Mountainbiking" in Saalbach. Da werden wir zumindest ein BFe in Größe S dabei haben....nämlich dies:


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Juli 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> "But can one design really tackle anything from four-cross racing to alpine descending, with everything in between? In a word, yes."



....man kann also mit nur einem Fahrrad alle erdenklichen Mtb Facetten abdecken...... das klingt furchtbar innovativ, war vor 10 Jahren aber völlig normal...



Obwohl das gezeigte Exemplar tatsächlich wunderschön ist, und ich schon in den Genuß ausgiebiger Testfahrten mit einem ähnlichen Modell kam, deren Fazit klar lautet: Schicker Allrounder!


----------



## accutrax (31. Juli 2011)

hier im fred glaube ich noch nicht aufgetaucht....der geo-geek für soul und bfe...

http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/

sehr gut !!

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2011)

bei SIS entdeckt:




Steel von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## frogmatic (8. August 2011)

Das Bild ist gut - da hat sich einer mit dem Spacerturm viel Mühe gegeben!
Ein ganz schön martialischer Aufbau für 24h.

Und am andern Rad ist eine neue MT6 - mit putziger Zugverlegung...


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2011)

Kleinkunst aus Spacern. Was es nicht alles alles gibt. 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Und am andern Rad ist eine neue MT6 - mit putziger Zugverlegung...



Hoffentlich hatte die Strecke nur Linkskurven...


----------



## korat (8. August 2011)

Also die Strecke hat hauptsächlich Rechtskurven...
Übrigens ist es nicht 24h, sondern 9h.


----------



## Baelko (10. August 2011)

Das ist Erik's BFe....eigentlich müssten bei SiS ein paar mehr Cotic's am Start gewesen sein


----------



## olli (10. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....eigentlich müssten bei SiS ein paar mehr Cotic's am Start gewesen sein



also Crosser?


----------



## korat (10. August 2011)

Ein Soul und ein halbfertiges X sind mir bekannt.
Meins konnte ja noch nicht.
Ist der Adler denn nun gelandet?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. August 2011)

Mein kleines Schätzchen und ich werden Montag bis Mittwoch den Harz unsicher machen!  
Groooß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

so, endlich schaffe ich es auch mal mein BFe zu zeigen - war 'ne schwere Geburt wg. Zeitmangel. Sind vom alten Zweitbike noch ein paar Teile rangekommen, aber insgesamt mehr Neuteile als das Budget hergab.

Und: da ich diesen Sommer gefühlt alle 14 Tage auf einem Bike sitzen konnte, überlege ich, ob ich das schöne Stück (als Rahmenkit) nicht wieder verkaufe. Also, wer Interesse hat PN an mich ...

p.s.: ist ein geiles Bike und fährt sich mit der Revelation sehr gut, finde ich!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. August 2011)

Wer ein Cotic BFe probefahren möchte: Wir sind morgen in Hahnenklee, übermorgen in Braunlage und Mittwoch in Thale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (15. August 2011)

Hi,
bin zurück aus dem Urlaub. Habe 2 unglaublich schöne und völlig verrückte Wochen hinter mir. Wieder habe ich ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Auf einige bin ich dieses Mal sogar sehr stolz. Trotzdem hat dieser Urlaub die Erkenntnis gebracht: "Fotografieren macht doch ein wenig Spaß" und "eine neue Kamera muss her!". Die uralte Casio Kompaktkamera hat also seine besten Zeiten hinter sich . 
Hier die schönsten Bilder:




























Das letzte Bild wurde nicht von uns sondern von einem netten Bikerkollegen auf dem Campingplatz geschossen. Vielen Dank dafür! Noch einige weitere Bilder findet der Interessierte in meinem Album.
BTW: der Gesichtsausdruck ist ab sofort Markenzeichen und deswegen völlig korrekt an diesen Stellen 

Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2011)

Du kannst auch nur einen trick


----------



## Rake109 (15. August 2011)

Nicht ganz Mountainbike, aber durchaus ganz brauchbare Offroad-Eigenschaften


----------



## Elbambell (15. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nur einen trick


 
Aber ich kann den einen Trick auch mit dem Hinterreifen in der Poritze eingeklemmt Das war zumindest an der Stelle nicht mehr anders möglich:




Und zur meiner Verteidigung:
1. ich kanns links wie rechts rum und
2. das eine ist ein Nose-Wheelie


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2011)

Ein paar Bilder vom ersten Tag des Harztrips von Bloem und mir. Da Hahnenklee wegen Wind (es war fast windstill) geschlossen hatte, direkt Bilder aus Braunlage.

1. Mein BFe vor der Abreise:





2. Bloems BFe mit kaputtem Schaltwerk nach der 6. Abfahrt (der Junge wird langsam übermütig)





3. Bloem in Action1:





4. Bloem in Action2:





5. Bloems Rad vor dem Lift:





Alles auch in der Cotic-Fotogruppe zu sehen.


----------



## Baelko (16. August 2011)

Alle sind oder waren im Urlaub. Ich war im Hamburger Hafen:


----------



## Elbambell (16. August 2011)

??? Ich bin verwirrt! Sollte das Simple nicht als "echter" Singlespeedrahmen raus kommen? Warum sind da Zughalterungen auf der Antriebsseite? finde das tatsächlich schade... (auch wenn sowieso das Geld dafür fehlen würde  )


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2011)

das ist für das rücklicht.

guter winkel, ich seh kein schaltauge.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2011)

Mehr Bilder von Heute, diesmal aus Hahnenklee. Zunächst eine kleine Schrauberrunde, bei dem wir meine Bifi fahruntauglich gemacht haben, damit die Blümchen-Variante wieder fahrbar wird. Von meinem Cotic gibts folglich keine Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (17. August 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ??? Ich bin verwirrt! Sollte das Simple nicht als "echter" Singlespeedrahmen raus kommen? Warum sind da Zughalterungen auf der Antriebsseite?



Cy legt die Rahmen immer für eine "Mehrfachnutzung" aus. Crosser für Disc und Canti oder auch MTB Rahmen ausgelegt für eine große Bandbreite beim Federweg. Das Roadrat ist auch ein gutes Beispiel für das "alles geht Prinzip". 

Beim Simple haben wohl ein paar Kunden eine Zugführung für Alfine 11 gewünscht. 

Ich bekomme aber mehr und mehr Mitspracherecht bei der Modellentwicklung....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. August 2011)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Und: da ich diesen Sommer gefühlt alle 14 Tage auf einem Bike sitzen konnte, überlege ich, ob ich das schöne Stück (als Rahmenkit) nicht wieder verkaufe. Also, wer Interesse hat PN an mich ...



Nix da! defektes HR (Nabe) ausgetauscht, schwerstes Bremsschleifen hinten beseitigt (hatte ich echt bei den ersten Touren nicht bemerkt;-) und Sattelstütze mit Kröpfung dran - fährt sich jetzt wie ein Bike (vorher wars eher einTraktor)! 

Und: ich behalts natürlich!


----------



## frogmatic (22. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ich bekomme aber mehr und mehr Mitspracherecht bei der Modellentwicklung....



Wenn das so ist: grüß mal richtung England, ob sie nicht Lust haben die genialen Zugführungen bei on one abzukupfern. 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sind die einfachen Hülsen für durchgehende Schaltzugführung das beste, was einem MTB passieren kann.
Zumindest der "letzte Meter" an der Sattelstrebe ist an meinem BFe schon so gelöst. Das hätte ich mir für den Rest auch gewünscht. Und on one machen alles richtig - 3 Zugführungen unterm Oberrohr, das klappert und schlackert nix.
Ansonsten - ein paar Führungen mehr für Kabelbinder/U-clip Befestigung finde ich nicht weiter störend.


----------



## accutrax (22. August 2011)

das triffts genau !! dem schließe ich mich an...

und vielleicht mal wieder eine weitere farboption...
ausser baby blue und boring black...

gruss accu


----------



## Baelko (22. August 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist: grüß mal richtung England, ob sie nicht Lust haben die genialen Zugführungen bei on one abzukupfern.


......du hast leider das Anti-Zauberwort mit den zwei O's verwendet.....

Hier hat die Cotic Community die Tage über die Geometrie und das Sitzrohr am neuen Solaris 29er diskutiert. Wo darf man als Kunde schon mal bei der Entwicklung "mitwirken". Es ging um den Abstand zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer, eine "Problemzone" besonders bei einem 29er.
http://www.cotic.co.uk/news/

http://www.facebook.com/notes/cotic/29er-front-mech-and-seat-tube-options/206865172701527

*Was würdet ihr euch sonst noch an Veränderungen an den Cotic Rahmen wünschen?*


----------



## frogmatic (22. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......du hast leider das Anti-Zauberwort mit den zwei O's verwendet.....
> 
> *Was würdet ihr euch sonst noch an Veränderungen an den Cotic Rahmen wünschen?*



Tja, dass man bei Cotic nicht über die Konkurrenz mit Doppel-O in Jubel ausbricht kann ich mir vorstellen.
Unbestritten spielt mein BFe in einer völlig anderen Liga, als mein - ich gebe zu, ich habe eins - on one (Günde spielen jetzt mal keine Rolle). Die ganze Machart, viele liebevolle Details, die Beschichtungsqualität usw. sind gar nicht vergleichbar. Dass z.B. das Unterohr stärker als das Oberrohr ist, finde ich technisch & optisch viel gelungener, vom ovalisierten Oberrohr (in dessen Genuss ich leider noch nicht gekommen bin) ganz zu schweigen.
Dennoch haben die Kollegen die Zugführung netter gelöst...

Aber zu konkreten Vorschlägen:
ich war doch enttäuscht, dass in mein BFe nicht die versprochenen breiten Reifen passen. Eigentlich wollte ich für Touren 2.4 Maxxis Ardent fahren, aber die haben gerade noch 2-3mm Luft zum Rahmen, das ist zuwenig wenn noch Schlamm ins Spiel kommt. Gerade bei diesem Reifen hat's mich schon leicht geärgert (um ehrlich zu sein), denn der 2.25 Ardent ist wesentlich fummeliger, mit kleineren Stollen und dünnerer Karkasse, also eher ein Notbehelf denn eine Alternative. Ich habe deswegen seinerzeit auch Cy geschrieben gehabt.
Zum Glück passen immerhin Maxxis Minions in 2.5, die ja etwas knapper ausfallen, laut Cy eher die Reifen für die ers ausgelegt hat.
Nächster Versuch wird 2.2 Rubber Queen. Und Intense Reifen in 2.35 passen auch, die sind in 2-Ply auch Bikepark-tauglich. Immerhin.
Daher Vorschlag 1: Reifendurchlauf vergrößern, m.E. müsste da noch was gehen. Ich weiß nicht ob sich vielleicht schon was geändert hat, habe noch das alte BFe in battleship grey (mit den coolen Ausfallenden, und den gestufeten Steurrohr, und so).

Da aber mein BFe ewig halten wird, wenn alles nach Plan läuft, hatte ich schonmal an ein Soul gedacht. Leider musste ich lesen, dass es - fast - die Geometrie des BFe hat, aber leider 1° steileren Lenkwinkel. Da ich das eher mit einer etwas kürzeren Gabel (~120mm) fahren würde wäre mir der Lenkwinkel in Summe vermutlich zu steil. Wenns da mehr Wahlfreiheit gäbe, das fände ich gut. Aber ich müsste vielleicht auch mal wieder ein Soul fahren.

Ein paar neue, frische Farben fände ich auch gut!

Und zu guter letzt: bin sehr froh, dass die Cotic-Jungs so schöne Räder bauen, und so offen und pragmatisch an die Konstruktion gehen, also ganz liebe Grüße nach England!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (23. August 2011)

Ich kann mich im Grunde auch nur die Zugführungen nennen. Mag die durchgehend verlegt einfach mehr. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Rahmen perfekt. Alle Änderungen, über die ich je nachgedacht habe, sind nur anders aber nicht unbedingt besser.

Zu diskutieren finde ich aber folgendes. Das 73er Tretlager macht mir immer wieder zu schaffen. Zwar passt die ISCG05 Stinger noch mit gut Luft dran, aber dann wirds mit dem Mountaingoat (20er Kettenblatt) zu eng. Ich weiß, dass das sicherlich kein Standard ist und bei vielen Kurbeln dafür feilen müsste. Aber warum nicht einfach ein 68er? Das müsste doch etwas mehr Platz lassen, oder? 
Was sind die Gegenargumente gegens 68er? 

Ach ja, baut das BFe aus Titan! Quasi ein TiFe  Dann aber hinten bitte ein Steckachssystem für mehr Verwindungssteifigkeit im Hinterbau. Ich würde es sofort mit dem ersten Gehalt kaufen. (Oder auch zusätzlich dem 2. oder 3. )


----------



## Baelko (23. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von einem Steuerrohr für "Tapered" Gabeln im BFe oder Soul? 

Vermisst jemand im BFe eine Zugführung für verstellbare Sattelstützen?

Ich glaube ein Tife wird es wohl erstmal nicht geben Aber dafür bestimmt einen Nachfolger für das Hemlock. Lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Steuerrohr für "Tapered" Gabeln im BFe oder Soul?


 
Für das BFe mag das vielleicht sinnvoll sein, zwecks erhöhter Steifigkeit. Allerdings hat sich hier noch niemand über eine flexende Front beschwert.

Am Soul fände ich das schade. Bringt m.M.n. keinen Mehrnutzen, zerstört aber die schlanke Stahl-Linie.


----------



## frogmatic (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Steuerrohr für "Tapered" Gabeln im BFe oder Soul?



Puäarckx.
Würde ich nicht kaufen, also gibt es keinen Grund sowas zu bauen 

Und im Soul auf gar keinen Fall gar nie nicht!


----------



## frogmatic (23. August 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Was sind die Gegenargumente gegens 68er?



Die Kettenlinie passt dann nicht gescheit (wenn man nicht wieder herumspacert), und du verschenkst Stützbreite im Tretlagergehäuse..
ich fahre ja noch ISIS Lager, und am BFe habe ich für die 2 KB eins mit 118mm Achse (sonst 113mm für 3-fach), da passt alles wunderbar, auch genau mit Stinger.

Wo kommst du denn in Platznot - erinnere mich an das Thema, aber nicht mehr genau?
Waren es die Schrauben vom Stinger, und warum nur beim mountain goat, und nicht generell?

@Baelko:
ich persönlich finde das 73mm Gehäuse prima, wieder 2,5mm Stabilität auf beiden Seiten gewonnen, die andernfalls in 99% der Fälle nur überspacert werden müssten.


----------



## /dev/random (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von einem Steuerrohr für "Tapered" Gabeln im BFe oder Soul?


Nix, absolut garnix -- das macht in meinen Augen die schön schlanekn Linien kaputt. Wenn schon ein neues Steuerrohr hermuss, dann bitte so ein 44mm-Steuerrohr. Da hat man dann auch alle möglichen Gabelvarianten zur Auswahl.


Der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich habe, ist die fehlende Möglichkeit durchgehende Züge zu verlegen. Vielleicht noch ein wechselbares Schaltauge?
Wenn eine Zugführung für Variostützen im Raum steht, dann ist sollte man die Zugführung für die Hammerschmidt nicht vergessen... Irgendwann wird's dann aber auch zu viel. Von daher: weniger ist mehr.

Gruß,
Philipp

P.S.: Ich habe zwar kein Cotic-Rad, bin aber derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für mein jetziges Rad (Sitzstrebe hat 'nen Riss...). Das BFe steht weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Elbambell (23. August 2011)

Stimmt das wechselbare Schaltauge hatte ich glatt vergessen. Das wäre schon noch ne echte Bereicherung!

Variostütze? Das BFe zählt doch als echtes *Männerfahrrad*, oder?


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2011)

Frage an Baelko: Gibts denn schon Konkretes über das Cotic 29er? Angepeiltes Erscheinungsdatum? Rahmendaten? Preise?


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Steuerrohr für "Tapered" Gabeln im BFe oder Soul?
> 
> Vermisst jemand im BFe eine Zugführung für verstellbare Sattelstützen?
> 
> Ich glaube ein Tife wird es wohl erstmal nicht geben Aber dafür bestimmt einen Nachfolger für das Hemlock. Lasst euch überraschen.


Tapered bloß nicht... Wenn eine anderes Steuerrohr, bitte 1.5"! Dann passen wenigstens alle Gabeln rein und die geraden Linien bleiben erhalten.

Noch eine Zugführung mehr würde ich nicht sagen. Lieber wie die anderen sagen, eine Verbesserung der vorhandenen.


@Elbambell: rischtisch, männerrad


----------



## Baelko (23. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für euren Input! Ich nehme die Punkte mal mit zur Eurobike und berichte was Cy so erzählt.  

*Zum Thema Variostütze:*
Ich glaube ihr seit keine Bike Leser. Ohne Variostütze ist biken fast nicht mehr möglich! 

*Zum Thema.....Breite Tretlagergehäuse*
In der Tat, je breiter desto besser. Nicht nur bezüglich Steifigkeit sondern auch bezüglich Abstand Kettenstreben und somit Reifenfreiheit. 

*Zum Thema.... austauschbare Ausfaller am BFe:*
Ein austauschbares Ausfallende ist teuer. Das bestehende Ausfallende ist sehr solide und günstig in der Produktion. Cy versucht das BFe noch günstiger herzustellen und anzubieten, es war sogar schon mal ein anderer Rohrsatz im Gespräch.  

*Zum Thema Steuerrohr:*
Meine persönliche Meinung: Wenn ein Oversize-Rohr in Stahl, dann für 44mm Steuersatzschalen (oben semi integrated ZS44, unten traditionell EC44). http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php 
Der Außendurchmesser von so einem Rohr ist ca. 47,5mm, was für das BFe noch ganz gut passen würde, für's Soul aber gar nicht. Ich bin gespannt was Cy da vor hat.  

*Zum Thema der durchgehenden Züge:*
Die Engländer sind in der Regel mit noch schlechterem Wetter gestraft als wir. Mir ist es daher auch ein Rätsel weshalb nicht wenigstens das BFe durchgehende Züge bekommt. Da bleibe ich dran!

*Zum Thema Solaris:*
6 Monate Lieferzeit. Die Rahmen sollten im März da sein. Ich bringe die Specs von der EB mit und berichte euch. 

*Zum Thema Farben:*
Da gehen die "Geschmäcker" ja sehr weit auseinander. Ich hatte mal angeregt, jeweils pro batch eine andere Farbe zu wählen (ala H&M Kollektion). Cy hat aber immer ein wenig Sorge, dass bei einer falschen Farbwahl die Rahmen wie Blei im Lager liegen. Er ist daher sehr vorsichtig mit neuen Farben.

*Falls ihr sonst noch Fragen an Cy habt, lasst es mich wissen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (23. August 2011)

Äh....Solaris = Cotic 29er


----------



## accutrax (23. August 2011)

was die farben angeht war cy ja vor kurzem selber überrascht wie gut das Bfe im alten battleshipgrey aussah.....

tapered ..no way ..am Bfe nicht und am soul schon gar nicht...

44er standard..manche sagen auch  ragley oval-standard ..(sorry)..für mich nicht..

falls das kommt.. hoffe ich vorher noch auf Bfe´s mit 1, 1/8 und neuen farben ...oder auf ein altes wie bloemfontain hat..

durchgehende züge wie dialledbikes (das o-o  vermieden..) absolut  zwingend !!

zu den zugführungen..weniger ist mehr..

bikebravo liest  hier eh niemand.....



gruss accu


----------



## Baelko (23. August 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


> ....falls das kommt.. hoffe ich vorher noch auf Bfe´s mit 1, 1/8 und neuen farben ...oder auf ein altes wie bloemfontain hat........


...wie, du hast noch keins?....das hat hier aber jeder...



accutrax schrieb:


> .....bikebravo liest  hier eh niemand.....gruss accu


......ach so....


----------



## accutrax (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...wie, du hast noch keins?....das hat hier aber jeder...



zumindest das passende trikot habe ich schon mal...das hat hier nicht jeder...





und jetzt noch eine runde durch die nacht.........

gruss accu


----------



## frogmatic (23. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input! Ich nehme die Punkte mal mit zur Eurobike und berichte was Cy so erzählt.
> 
> *Zum Thema Variostütze:*
> Ich glaube ihr seit keine Bike Leser. Ohne Variostütze ist biken fast nicht mehr möglich!
> ...



Ich oute mich mal - bin schwer am überlegen mir eine *Variostütze* zuzulegen, habe allerdings noch nicht entschieden ob Fern- oder Hebelbedienung. Muss auf jeden Fall einfach zwischen meinen wichtigsten Rädern auszutauschen sein.

*EC44* wäre mir als Steuersatz-Standard neu.
Auch wenn mein bei Syntace noch so über den Eierbecher-Style lästert, habe ich noch keine Probleme trotz rustikaler Fahrweise gehabt, und finde Standard-ahead EC34 am Stahlrahmen passender.
Das nächst wäre 1,5", und das fände ich schon arg massiv...


----------



## Elbambell (24. August 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


>



 Auch haben will! Wo gibt es denn so etwas?


----------



## Baelko (24. August 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> *EC44* wäre mir als Steuersatz-Standard neu....
> .... finde Standard-ahead EC34 am Stahlrahmen passender.
> Das nächst wäre 1,5", und das fände ich schon arg massiv...



guckstdu....Inset7..44mm.http://chrisking.com/headsets/hds_inset
oder
http://www.canecreek.com/component-...opName=ZS44&topProduct=10.ZS44 Tall Cover Top

Aber wie gesagt....alles meine persönliche Meinung! Wir werden sehen was sich an der Stahlfront in Bezug auf Tapered tut.

Hier habe ich mal ein Beispiel Bild von so einem Steuerrohr .....links im Text lesen.....http://www.ragleybikes.com/products/pdfs/pig_X_2011_02.pdf


----------



## RealSteel (24. August 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Auch haben will! Wo gibt es denn so etwas?




Na, und ich erst!!! 

Wo gibts denn nun die Trikots???


----------



## frogmatic (24. August 2011)

Tatsache - wieder was gelernt, danke!

44mm wäre m.E. optisch noch zu verkraften (vgl. z.B. hier), dann stünde man nicht ganz auf dem Schlauch wenn einem so eine depperte getapperde Gabel übern Weg läuft, und sogar 1.5" durchgehend müsste möglich sein 

Nach wie vor halte ich 1 1/8" ahead für ausreichend und am schönsten, aber man muss auch nicht gegen Windmühlen kämpfen.

Austauschbare Schaltauge:
wenn, dann fände ich ja X-12 am sinnvollsten, aber ob Cy Lust hat das in Stahl zu bauen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (24. August 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


> Na, und ich erst!!!  Wo gibts denn nun die Trikots???



.....Trikot oder Shirt gibt es nicht mehr. Kapuzen-Shirts (Hooded Sweat) kommen evtl.


----------



## RealSteel (24. August 2011)

Oooooh, schade!
Dann schau mal das du die Hoodies bekommen kannst, Carsten! 

Und falls jemand noch ein Trikot oder so abzugeben hat, darf er sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## sik_at (24. August 2011)

Update beim Cotic meiner Freundin. Es wurde diesmal viel geändert:
Gabel Rock Shox Sektor Coil, Ahead-Schraube Alu, Laufrad vorne konvertiert auf 20mm, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Bashguard und KB-Schrauben, SLX-Umwerfer 2-fach. Insgesamt 574g Gewichtsersparnis! 

















Für Kritik bin ich offen, kann's dann ja weiterleiten.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. August 2011)

Kritik? Rein optisch: Die silberne Stütze weint nachts, weil sie sich so einsam fühlt, und das rot an den Felgen beißt sich mit dem Pink. Sonst sehr hübsch.

Wie schlägt sich die Sektor?


----------



## sik_at (24. August 2011)

LOL, die arme Stütze!  Vieles bei dem Aufbau war nicht meine Idee, ich schlage nur Teile vor und darf schrauben.  Allerdings sind das Schaltwerk und der Flaschenhalter auch silbern, vielleicht kommt sogar ein silberner Vorbau. Die Aufkleber sollten weg, das stimmt.

Die Sektor fahre ich schon seit Oktober, zuerst im Ragley mmmbop, jetzt in meinem Norco LT 6. Schlägt sich hervorragend, bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hatte das Ding von Anfang an zu wenig Öl drinnen. Die von meiner Freundin scheint da besser zu sein. Ich fahre die weiche Feder (mit 64kg nackt), Madame hat eine extraweiche (ihr Gewicht werde ich nicht verraten, will ja noch länger leben).  Ich denke, dass ich auch die extraweiche fahren könnte, die Federn fallen meinem Empfinden nach eher etwas härter aus.


----------



## Baelko (24. August 2011)

sik_at schrieb:


> .... Madame hat eine extraweiche (ihr Gewicht werde ich nicht verraten, will ja noch länger leben)


.....sehr schlau uns sensibel



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Frage an Baelko: Gibts denn schon Konkretes über das Cotic 29er? Angepeiltes Erscheinungsdatum? Rahmendaten? Preise?



......so tröpfchenweise mehr news zum Solaris. 

Eckdaten:
Lieferung im März; 3 Größen: M, L und erstmalig XL; Farben: mal wieder Cyan und Orange :-((...; Ausgelegt auf 80 bis 120mm Federweg; News beim Steuerrohr und Rohrsatz, die noch nicht verraten werden; Preis: so auf Soul Niveau; kleine Stückzahl.... Ich bin auf das Ding wirklich gespannt, muss mich als 29er Fan outen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (24. August 2011)

sik_at schrieb:


> Update beim Cotic meiner Freundin.



auf dem richtigen Weg 

Mit dem silber & rot so 'ne Sache, die Felgenaufkleber kann man ja zum Glück einfach abziehen. Wobei ich die silberne Stütze so schlecht nicht finde.
Angebot meinerseits: habe noch einen Acros AH-06 in rosa übrig*, wg. radikaler Projektänderung.





*leider nicht geschenkt...


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2011)

das rosa der leitungen noch am lenkgestänge: top!


----------



## sik_at (25. August 2011)

Danke für die netten Worte!  Also ein silberner Vorbau kommt definitiv, auch XT Schalthebel und Kurbel sind geplant, wegen der Felgenaufkleber werde ich mal bei ihr anfragen, ebenso wegen des Steuersatzes. Würde sich sicher gut machen. Was danach sonst noch kommt, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Ich mache mir allerdings Sorgen, dass das ganze Silber dann doch zu viel wäre. Xt Kurbel in silber? Was meint ihr?


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2011)

sik_at schrieb:


> Ich mache mir allerdings Sorgen, dass das ganze Silber dann doch zu viel wäre. Xt Kurbel in silber? Was meint ihr?



Mich darfst du nicht fragen, ich mag silber 
Hab mich neulich schwersten Herzens von einem Syntace F139 polished getrennt, der mir definitiv zu lang war (105mm)...


----------



## frogmatic (25. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> *Falls ihr sonst noch Fragen an Cy habt, lasst es mich wissen.*



Eine hätte ich noch:
und zwar zu den Flaschenhaltergewinden im Soul, und zwar die im Sattelrohr. Ich weiß nicht wie die ausgeführt sind, an meinem Society sind die z.B. immerhin so, dass die Gewinde allein die Sattelstütze nicht behindern.
Aber trotzdem finde ich die deplaziert, falls ich mal ein Soul kaufe hätte ich es wirklich gern ohne. Auch wenn keine Schrauben drin wären, ist es doch ein Schmutz-Einfallstor.

Mir ist eine voll versenkbare Satelstütze wichtiger als die zweite Flasche.
Und wenn ich die wirklich brauchen sollte, obwohl sie für meine Zwergengröße ohnehin kaum in den Rahmen passt, baue ich mir lieber ein Rixen&Kaul Bottlefix an...


----------



## thenktor (28. August 2011)

Hier ist mein Cotic Roadrat, das ich Anfang Juni zusammengebaut habe. Es sollte zwar erst mit einer Shimano Alfine aufgebaut werden, aber es ist dann doch eine Sram Schaltung geworden. Der Laufradsatz ist von Rose.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/963648






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/963651

DT Swiss Naben
Acros Steuersatz
Syntace Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Carbon Lenker
Avid SD7 Bremsen


----------



## exto (28. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Cy legt die Rahmen immer für eine "Mehrfachnutzung" aus...
> Beim Simple haben wohl ein paar Kunden eine Zugführung für Alfine 11 gewünscht.



Ich finde diese multi versatility Religion auf die die Engländer neuerdings so abfahren tierisch nervig! Beim Simple, dass ja extra so angepriesen wird ("...want gears? You need the Soul...") wäre das fehlen von Schnickschnack für mich ein zwingender Kaufgrund gewesen. So kann ich mich beherrschen und behalte mein Doppel-O-Fahrrad 



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Tapered bloß nicht... Wenn eine anderes Steuerrohr, bitte 1.5"! Dann passen wenigstens alle Gabeln rein und die geraden Linien bleiben erhalten.


----------



## Elbambell (28. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich finde diese multi versatility Religion auf die die Engländer neuerdings so abfahren tierisch nervig! Beim Simple, dass ja extra so angepriesen wird ("...want gears? You need the Soul...") wäre das fehlen von Schnickschnack für mich ein zwingender Kaufgrund gewesen. So kann ich mich beherrschen[...]



Sehe ich genauso...


----------



## Jaypeare (29. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich finde diese multi versatility Religion auf die die Engländer neuerdings so abfahren tierisch nervig! Beim Simple, dass ja extra so angepriesen wird ("...want gears? You need the Soul...") wäre das fehlen von Schnickschnack für mich ein zwingender Kaufgrund gewesen. So kann ich mich beherrschen und behalte mein Doppel-O-Fahrrad



Ich könnte das eventuell verstehen, wenn es nur ein Rahmenmodell gäbe. Dann wäre die konsequente Lösung aber, dieses mit austauschbaren Ausfallenden und ggf. abnehmbaren Zugführungen anzubieten (gibbet sowas überhaupt?). Aber zwei Rahmenmodelle anzubieten, davon eines als dedizierten Singlespeeder, und dann doch wieder mit der Option auf geared, das macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.

Überdies wird die Vielzahl an Schaltungsoptionen mittlerweile auch unübersichtlich: Singlespeed, mit Kette oder Belt Drive, normale Schaltung, Hammerschmidt, Nabenschaltung, Rohloff die wieder eine spezielle Zugführung benötigt... da ist es doch ohnehin nicht realistisch, für alle Eventualitäten einen Rahmen parat zu haben. Es sei denn man schweißt die selber vor Ort auf Auftrag, natürlich.


----------



## Baelko (29. August 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ....Es sei denn man schweißt die selber vor Ort auf Auftrag, natürlich.



....genau, bitte nicht vergessen: Auch im Vergleich zu Doppel-O ist Cotic ein sehr kleiner Hersteller von Serienrahmen! Eine Batch von mindestens 50 Stck. muss man erstmal verkaufen. SSP ist eine Nische in der Nische. In England laufen andere Trends als bei uns. Cy ist also auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hat die doofe Kabelführung für Alfine bestellt.  

Das nächste mal machen wir eine eigene Serie nur für Deutschland. Einen Rahmen für mich, fehlen nur noch weitere 49 Leute. Die müssen dann aber auch die Farbe mögen, die Position der Flaschenhalter etc.

Leute, ist das so ein Aufreger?!... oder war gestern einfach nur das Wetter zu schlecht zum biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (29. August 2011)

Das Wetter war gestern hervorragend zum Biken... Habe mein neues BeFe zum ersten Mal bewegt . Auf der letzten Abfahrt hab ich mich dann gleich noch auf die Nase gelegt (wörtlich). Daran war aber nicht das Bike schuld, sondern natürlich ich. Jetzt ist die Nase dick, dem Bike ist aber nix passiert.
Bilder kommen noch (muß erst noch welche machen und es fehlt aktuell noch die Kettenführung).


----------



## Jaypeare (29. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Leute, ist das so ein Aufreger?!... oder war gestern einfach nur das Wetter zu schlecht zum biken?





Ich werd hier noch wahnsinnig. Die letzte Periode mit mehreren Tagen ohne Regen hintereinander hatten wir hier glaube ich im April...


----------



## Baelko (29. August 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> ...Jetzt ist die Nase dick, dem Bike ist aber nix passiert...


.....die Zähne sind heil geblieben?!

In 4,5 Wochen ist Critical Dirt http://criticaldirt.com/ und ich muss bis dahin fit werden. Daher war ich in letzter Zeit fast immer mit dem X unterwegs. Felix hatte mir übrigens neue Disc-Laufräder dafür gebaut.


 

Gestern sind wir aber mit ein paar Leuten auf MTB Tour gewesen. Ist eine komplette Umstellung wenn man vom Crosser kommt. Beide Bikes sind recht gut im Gelände. Aber beim Crosser muss man viel aufmerksamer sein und aktiver fahren. Ständig den Wurzeln, Steinen etc ausweichen oder hüpfen. Mit dem MTB ist es stressfreier, kannst halt einfach über die Wurzel drüber bügeln.


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2011)

sehr schönes rad. mit dem crosser geht echt eine menge. sehr zum frust der mtb leute


----------



## exto (29. August 2011)

Sind denn jetzt eigentlich am Crosser offiziell Scheibenbremsen erlaubt?

Ich hab versucht, die genauen Spezifikationen rauszufinden, weil ich mein Roadrat zumindest auf'm Papier regelkonform aufbauen wollte. Die Themen Lenker und Bremsen sind da aber eher etwas nebulös.

Zum Thema "Universalrad":

Ein Aufreger ist das gar nicht. Ich find halt persönlich den Trend nicht so schön. Ich hab das alte Simple eben immer als löbliche Ausnahme angesehen. Jetzt ist es halt wieder was "völlig normales" (jedenfalls aus Sicht eines Nischenbewohners, wie mir )

Ich fürchte, irgendwann werd' ich doch mal meinen angeborenen, ostwestfälischen Geiz überwinden müssen und mir einen Rahmen braten lassen


----------



## Baelko (29. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ....Sind denn jetzt eigentlich am Crosser offiziell Scheibenbremsen erlaubt?....


 ....äh, ja, ist ein Disc Crosser Da ist 160/140 regelkonform, weil hinten nur 140mm reinpassen. Beim RR kannst du auch 160/160 rein bauen. 

@ exto...Ich werde in die "Nische" auch mal tiefer eintauchen. SSP wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren. Muss mir erstmal ein Hinterrad besorgen. Dachte an die SSP Nabe von Hope. Was meinst du? http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG242 
Hm...und Übersetzung? Irgendwas ala 2:1, oder? 42iger vorne/hinten 21?  

Ach ja, und nächstes Jahr muss ich unbedingt bei SiS mit dabei sein.


----------



## exto (29. August 2011)

Vorsicht beim Eintauchen!

Macht hochgradig süchtig 

Die Nabe kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Ich hab zwei davon im Einsatz. Der Stahlfreilauf macht sich bezahlt, Spacerset ist dabei und sinnvoll zusammen gestellt. Auch wenn meine bisher keine Zicken machen, ist es obendrein noch beruhigend, dass es jedes kleine Fitzelbauteil als Ersatzteil gibt.

Übersetzung ist für den "normalen" MTB-Einsatz im 26er mit 2:1 (meist 32/16) schon ganz ok. 29er lieber mit 1,8:1 (32/18 - kommt gesamt auf's Gleiche raus). Im "Enduro-Betrieb" kann man (auch wegen der fetteren Reifen) ruhig auch kürzere Übersetzungen fahren. Im Deister und Harz bin ich z.B. mit 36/20 und 2.4er Reifen unterwegs. Bei größeren Kombi's (ab 20 hinten aufwärts) wird's manchmal n bisschen eng mit den Kettenstreben. Ich fahr halt gern mit "Kette rechts". Das sieht schneller aus


----------



## Baelko (29. August 2011)

@Exto....vielen Dank für die kurze Einführung. Welche Ritzel nutzt du (Hersteller)? 

Hast du mal Dinglespeed Video vom Simple gesehen. Unter Hardcore SSP'lern bestimmt verpönt, oder? 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5512351"]Cotic Simple - Dinglespeed - Toolless gear change on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## accutrax (29. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Das nächste mal machen wir eine eigene Serie nur für Deutschland. Einen Rahmen für mich, fehlen nur noch weitere 49 Leute. Die müssen dann aber auch die Farbe mögen, die Position der Flaschenhalter etc.



über die farbe lässt sich reden....und wenn die flaschenhalterschrauben NICHT im sitzrohr sind.....hört sich gut an....

dinglespeed fährt a.nienie doch schon recht lange am hoss... wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. August 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Welche Ritzel nutzt du (Hersteller)?



Entweder die ganz billigen Shimano DX (die gehen aber echt nur mit Stahlfreilauf) oder Surly. Die sind nicht ganz leicht, aber echt gut.



Baelko schrieb:


> Hast du mal Dinglespeed Video vom Simple gesehen. Unter Hardcore SSP'lern bestimmt verpönt, oder?



Nö, Dinglespeed ist schon ganz lustig, nur so'n Rad ist eben ein Schalter  Das hat jedenfalls die gefühlt 400 Seiten lange Diskussion im SSP-Forum ergeben


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2011)

nene, der a.nienie hatte eine 2-fach kurbel mit 18er ritzel hinten.

bei mir laufen mittlerweile ausschließlich die surly stahl ritzel (surly cassette cog).
preislich ok, schön breite auflage und einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Baelko (30. August 2011)

Witzig, da haben wir gerade das Thema SSP am Wickel und passend dazu schickt Pitt mir Bilder von seinem frisch aufgebauten Cotic BFe. 

Gucksdu... Kettenspanner und 2-fach vorne.....auch eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## accutrax (30. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nene, der a.nienie hatte eine 2-fach kurbel mit 18er ritzel hinten.
> .



zwar eine andere lösung ..aber eben zwei gänge...wie das BFe oben
das hatte ich gemeint....


gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2011)

natürlich.
bin aber shifter gefahren, damit ist es eindeutig geschaltet 
die idee hatte damals von pitt adaptiert.
mal gucken, ob er mich die tage seinen s-rahmen mal fahren lässt.


----------



## Steinhummer (3. September 2011)

Du kannst die Karre jederzeit testen, Andie. Bin hochzufrieden und hatte heute viel Spaß in Beerfelden. Fährt sich verspielt und dennoch stabil - für mich perfekt!












St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (4. September 2011)

Dat schwarze X sieht verdammt gut aus. Wie groß war nochmal der größte Rahmen,, Carsten? Der vom Mike ist mir zu kurz.


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2011)

gute äktschn, alter mann!


----------



## Baelko (5. September 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Dat schwarze X sieht verdammt gut aus. Wie groß war nochmal der größte Rahmen,, Carsten? Der vom Mike ist mir zu kurz.



.....Mike hat auch einen 56iger. 58iger gibt es noch, aber das wird dir auch nicht passen. 

Ich hatte schon gedacht dich auf ein Roadrat zu setzen. Lang genug ist das. Wir müssen nur checken ob das Sitzrohr ausreicht. "Melde" mal deine Schrittlänge per PM oder Mail...Guckstdu....http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/roadrat

@Steinhummer.....guter Flug.....Respekt....traue ich mir nicht mehr. Freut mich das du zufrieden bist.


----------



## olm06 (9. September 2011)

maimoi

würde ein BFE mit einer gabel mit 120mm fw. zurecht kommen?
frage nur weil mir der rahmen noch mehr gefällt als das soul


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2011)

Da mein Carbonrahmen durch Kontaktverklebung mit der Alustütze gerade hops gegangen ist, mein Händler das aber über seine Haftpflicht abwickelt, hab ich mir auch einen Soul-Rahmen vorgestellt. Da würde eine RS SID 100mm dran kommen, die ich von dem Carbonrad noch hab.

Fährt sich der Rahmen damit einigermaßen gut? Bisher lese ich immer, dass der sich am besten mit 120mm anfühlt. Laut der Geek-Ecke bei Cotic ist die Geo mit der 100mm Gabel aber sehr nah am Lapierre Pro Race Rahmen.

Bei Eaven Cycles kann ich da gleich Lager und Steuersatz mitbestellen, taugen der Acros Steuersatz AH-03 und Acros Innenlager A-BB MT_S was?


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie das beim neuen Soul ist. Ich habe noch den alten, der "nur" bis 130mm ausgelegt war. Der fährt sich mit der 110er Lefty, die ungefähr so hoch baut wie eine "normale" 100er Gabel, sehr gut. Wenn du eher ein schnelles Bike mit aggressiven Winkeln willst, sollte das schon passen.


----------



## olm06 (9. September 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Fährt sich der Rahmen damit einigermaßen gut? Bisher lese ich immer, dass der sich am besten mit 120mm anfühlt. Laut der Geek-Ecke bei Cotic ist die Geo mit der 100mm Gabel aber sehr nah am Lapierre Pro Race Rahmen.


 

beim bfe oder soul ich meine das bfe den das ist bis 160 mm fw ausgelegt wäre da eine 120 er nicht zu low?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2011)

olm06 schrieb:


> beim bfe oder soul ich meine das bfe den das ist bis 160 mm fw ausgelegt wäre da eine 120 er nicht zu low?



Naja den BFe würde ich nicht unter unter 140er fahren. Für alles andere ist der Rahmen imho zu robust, sprich die Gabel wird lange vor dem Rahmen versagen. Von den Winkeln her dürfte sich allerdings gegenüber dem Soul nix ändern, zumindest wenn man dem Schieberegler auf deren HP glauben darf 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie das beim neuen Soul ist. Ich habe noch den alten, der "nur" bis 130mm ausgelegt war. Der fährt sich mit der 110er Lefty, die ungefähr so hoch baut wie eine "normale" 100er Gabel, sehr gut. Wenn du eher ein schnelles Bike mit aggressiven Winkeln willst, sollte das schon passen.



Ach stimmt, Du hast ja das schicke orange mit Lefty, sehr schönes Rad, das hat mich dazu bewogen hat, den Rahmen in Erwägung zu ziehen


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2011)

Pass dann aber auf, dass du keinen Schock kriegst, wenn du den Rahmen das erste Mal in die Hand nimmst.  So ein knappes Kilo mehr als das Pro Race Carbon dürfte der schon haben.

Find ich übrigens schade zu hören, dass dein Lapierre verstorben ist. War ein sehr schönes Bike, und nicht allzu häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. September 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Pass dann aber auf, dass du keinen Schock kriegst, wenn du den Rahmen das erste Mal in die Hand nimmst.  So ein knappes Kilo mehr als das Pro Race Carbon dürfte der schon haben. Man lernt nie aus und kaputt gibt neu.
> 
> Find ich übrigens schade zu hören, dass dein Lapierre verstorben ist. War ein sehr schönes Bike, und nicht allzu häufig anzutreffen.



Jo vor allem nicht mal im Einsatz sondern durch eigentlich meine "Fahrlässigkeit" (ich wusste schlichtweg nicht, dass es zwischen Alu und Carbon zu einer Kontaktverklebung kommen kann. Hab die Stütze anfangs ein paar Mal entfernt und irgendwann war halt keine Montagepaste mehr dran.

An sich schon schade, aber mein Händler und ich haben bei LP no gar net angefragt, ob die den evtl. sogar auf Garantie tauschen, ist auch noch eine Option.
War schon beeindruckend, welche rauhe Gangart der Rahmen bei meinem Geicht und nur 1017g Carbon weggesteckt hat. Die Form des Hinterbaus ist eh nur schön. 

Das mit dem Gewicht beim Soul ist mir bewusst aber inzwischen egal. Ich hab fahrfertig knapp 90kg, bin auch beim Spicy von dem Gewichtstrip runter. Das wiegt auch wieder 15kg, sobald ich den Stahlfederdämpfer dran hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (9. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

bezgl. der Federwege. 

- Soul und Soda (selbe Geometrie) mit 100mm Gabel.....geht super, ist etwas agiler als mit einer 120iger, ein wenig "racemäßiger"

- BFe sollte schon 140mm oder 150mm haben. Weniger geht auch, aber ein BFe Rahmen ist am besten für ein AM-, "Hardcore-Tourer"- oder Enduro-Bike geeignet. 

Robbie (von Cotic gesponsert), fährt 4X mit seinem BFe. Er hat aber auch eine 140iger Thor in seinem Bike. Hier sein Blog:
http://robbierickman.blogspot.com/2011_06_01_archive.html

Neo-Baha.. hat recht. Ein BFe Rahmen wiegt rund 500g mehr als ein Soul in gleicher Größe.


----------



## Triggerhippie (9. September 2011)

ich travel meine pike auf dem bfe oft auf 100/120 mm runter. finde, das fährt sich prima. den berg runter natürlich immer offene 140 mm. mit der 160 mm fox hats auch spass gemacht. ich liebäugle auch mit der thor. allerdings die 2010, weil die hat noch 20mm achse. seit 2011 bauen sie die thor mit 15mm. so ein mist, wie ich finde.

hat jemand erfahrung mit magura gabeln? das bfe wäre dann wieder 800g  leichter!


----------



## olm06 (9. September 2011)

wen es ein cotic wird wird es sichlich ein soul alleine schon wegen dem austauschbarem schaltauge.
welch schaftrohr passt da rein ? 

dazu noch eine absenkbare sattelstütze und es ist perfekt


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2011)

olm06 schrieb:


> wen es ein cotic wird wird es sichlich ein soul alleine schon wegen dem austauschbarem schaltauge.
> welch schaftrohr passt da rein ?



Ins Schaltauge? Vermutlich keines. Sonst hat das Soul (noch?) ein durchgehendes 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit klassischem (nicht-integrierten) Steuersatz.


----------



## olm06 (9. September 2011)

oo ich meine das bfe hat kein Austauschbares Ausfallende deshalb kommt nur das soul in frage 


super da passt ja meine gabel. thx


----------



## Baelko (10. September 2011)

Das englische Wideopen Magazin hatte ein BFe im Langzeittest. In der neuesten Ausgabe ist jetzt der Testbericht. Der BFe Test beginnt auf Seite 99. 

Wideopen ist ein sehr schön gemachtes Downhill-Onlinemagazin. Die haben immer super Bilder! Es lohnt sich regelmäßig mal die Ausgaben durchzuklicken.

http://wideopenmag.co.uk/news/11366/wideopen-magazine-issue-16-read-it-now-for-free

Wo wir gerade bei englischen Magazinen sind. Singletrack ist ein klasse MTB-Printmagazin. Die Ausgaben kann man sich per Post schicken lassen. Die alten Ausgaben kosten 3,95 GBP, Versand 1,90 GBP. 
http://www.singletrackworld.com/

Zieht ihr euch regelmäßig ausländische MTB Zeitschriften rein? 

In den early days of mountain biking war es Pflicht einmal im Monat zum Bahnhofskiosk zu latschen und US MAgazine zu kaufen. MBA hatte ich mehrere Jahre im Abo. http://www.mbaction.com/Main/Home.aspx


----------



## Steinhummer (11. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Das englische Wideopen Magazin hatte ein BFe im Langzeittest. In der neuesten Ausgabe ist jetzt der Testbericht. Der BFe Test beginnt auf Seite 99.



Danke für den Link!



Baelko schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei englischen Magazinen sind. Singletrack ist ein klasse MTB-Printmagazin. Die Ausgaben kann man sich per Post schicken lassen. Die alten Ausgaben kosten 3,95 GBP, Versand 1,90 GBP.
> http://www.singletrackworld.com/


Hab die Singletrack seit Jahren abonniert und freu mich jedesmal wie ein Kind, wenn sie kommt.

St.


----------



## og.echnaton (14. September 2011)

servus, ich will auch ein soul haben...will mir keiner seins second hand verkaufen?


----------



## Baelko (14. September 2011)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> servus, ich will auch ein soul haben...will mir keiner seins second hand verkaufen?



......Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (14. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28717231"]Ragley Bikes 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]

So ein Video wünscht ich mir auch mal von den Cotic Jungs


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. September 2011)




----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2011)

mögliches szenario:
- baelko stellt die räder
- einer filmt
- wir fahren


----------



## exto (15. September 2011)

Hehe 

Da würde ich mich auch zur Verfügung stellen  Ich biete diverse 24 Std Rennen, ( wenn's zeitlich klappt) die Grenzstein Trophy und ohne Ende geile Enduro-Trails im Deister als Locations an.  Bisher muss ich da notgedrungen auf das böse Doppel-O zurückgreifen 

Baelko, der Deister wäre für dich sowieso mal n gutes Promotion Revier: Sozusagen im Vorgarten von Buchholz, geile Trails und Horden von Verrückten, die sich für außergewöhnliche Bikes begeistern können.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. September 2011)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> servus, ich will auch ein soul haben...will mir keiner seins second hand verkaufen?



Lass mich kurz überlegen - äh - nein. 

Deine Chancen, ein gebrauchtes zu finden, dürften hierzulande verschwindend gering sein, weil der Bestand viel zu klein ist. Baelko, wie viele Souls hast du (Pi mal Daumen) in D bislang verkauft, wenn ich das fragen darf?

Schau dich mal in UK (z.B. ebay.co.uk) um, da dürften deine Chancen deutlich größer sein.


----------



## Elbambell (15. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mögliches szenario:
> - baelko stellt die räder
> - einer filmt
> - wir fahren



Ich biete mich an mit viel oder wenig Geschwindkeit irgendwo sehr spektakulär runter zu fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triggerhippie (15. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29082880"]wideopenmag: First look at Bristol's new BMX/Pump track at Stockwood on Vimeo[/ame]

Bfe pumpen in Bristol! Bin mittlerweile ein Fan des Wideopen Magazine


----------



## Baelko (15. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hehe  Baelko, der Deister wäre für dich sowieso mal n gutes Promotion Revier: Sozusagen im Vorgarten von Buchholz, geile Trails und Horden von Verrückten, die sich für außergewöhnliche Bikes begeistern können.



.......hm, könnte man mal spontan angehen. Sozusagen als End of Season Party. Wer macht den Guide im Deister? Wie bekommen wir die ganzen Jungs mit den 15kg BFe's überredet eine nette Tour mit uns zu fahren?

Schon gesehen? Ein Simple mit Alfine...hm, so richtig Dreckresistent sieht die Schaltung an der Nabe nicht aus. Die Linie sieht aber gut aus. Der Hammer ist ja wirklich diese Middleburn Kurbel


----------



## Baelko (15. September 2011)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Bfe pumpen in Bristol! Bin mittlerweile ein Fan des Wideopen Magazine



....wenigstens mal einer der auf mein post reagiert....das Wideopen Magazin ist richtig gut, vor allen die Bilder! Schön finde ich bei den Brit-Magazinen das die Teile in den Tests immer völlig vergurkt und verdreckt vorgestellt werden. In der aktuellen Ausgabe von Wideopen hat einer ein X7 Schaltwerk getestet...das sieht aus.

Toller Film!


----------



## Triggerhippie (15. September 2011)

Ja. Das Magazin kommt wirklich sehr sympatisch rüber.

Ich bin heute mit meinem Bfe eine 55km Tour gefahren. 1500 hM waren auch dabei. Ich fahr Touren


----------



## Elbambell (15. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wie bekommen wir die ganzen Jungs mit den 15kg BFe's überredet eine nette Tour mit uns zu fahren?



Die Frage müsste doch eher lauten: "Nehmt ihr solche Schnecken überhaupt auf eine Tour mit?" Zumindest ich bewege mein 15,xx kg BFe auch nur so schnell bergauf wie es sich für >15 kg gehört 

Leider ist der Deister von Frankfurt aus gute 400 km entfernt. Bezweifle also, dass ich Muße und Zeit für diese Tour finde. Schade!


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ... Der Hammer ist ja wirklich diese Middleburn Kurbel


mit dem uno kettenblatt. kein spider mehr. geil.

wideopen lese ich seit der ausgabe #5, die engländer sind einfach locker drauf, wenn sie ein mag machen.


----------



## argh (16. September 2011)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier im Forum irgendwo geschrieben wurde, dass die Alfine-Nabe nicht für MTB zugelassen wäre. Im Vergleich zu einer Rohloff sieht sie wirklich mies gedichtet aus. 

Trotzdem geällt mir das Simple auf den ersten Blick gut. 

Carsten: dein Videotipp von gestern war klasse!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> das Wideopen Magazin ist richtig gut, vor allen die Bilder!



Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen: Ich kannte das bisher noch nicht. Im Vergleich zu den deutschen "Bike-Bravos" eine wohltuende Abwechslung. Viel weniger Marketing-Blabla, dafür spürbares Herzblut und Begeisterung für den Bikesport. Danke für den Link. Aufgrund der Ausrichtung zu Gravity eher nicht meine Welt, aber schön gemacht.


----------



## Baelko (16. September 2011)

argh schrieb:


> ...Carsten: dein Videotipp von gestern war klasse!


.....sagichdoch

Für die anderen. Noch 14 Tage bis zum Critical Dirt Start. Dieses Video ist gemeint:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15081981"]CRITICAL FILM on Vimeo[/ame]

Wird eine üble Schinderei, aber wir freuen uns!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2011)

Dienstag bestellt, Vorkasse bezahlt, heute geliefert. Besser geht's nicht!
Danke noch mal Carsten!

Weihnachten war dieses Jahr im September:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. September 2011)

Den Deister-Guide kann ich machen. Die Bfe's sind wie gemacht für das Revier. Da fahren die Jungs auch mit den ganz dicken Kisten Touren 

Die Alfine ist übrigens durchaus Hardtail-Freeride-Drecktauglich. Hab ich ausgiebig getestet...


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. September 2011)

@Mettwurst: Frohes Fetzen! 

@exto: Wenn du Guide machst und jemand aus der Region mich mitnehmen könnte, wäre ich wohl dabei, denke ich!


----------



## Baelko (17. September 2011)

Termin Deister. Ich könnte nur am Wochenende 08./09. Oktober. Hätte dann noch 2 Plätze im Wagen frei ab Buchholz/Hamburg.


----------



## exto (17. September 2011)

Am 9. könnte ich auch. Das wär dann direkt nach 3 Wochen Bikepause. Da wär dann auch das Mehrgewicht ausgeglichen 

So richtig für's Gelände hab ich allerdings nur'n Rad von der Konkurrenz. Wenn's Cotic sein soll müsstest du'n Testbike mitbringen


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. September 2011)

Wenn mein Rad dann endlich wieder einsatzbereit ist(hoffe ich ja wohl...), wäre ich wohl dabei! 
Ich würde dann schonmal ein Platz bei dir reservieren Carsten!


----------



## Baelko (17. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...So richtig für's Gelände hab ich allerdings nur'n Rad von der Konkurrenz. Wenn's Cotic sein soll müsstest du'n Testbike mitbringen



.....kein Problem, ich bringe braunes Paketklebeband mit. Damit können wir die Doppel-O Decals überkleben. Wo trifft man sich denn da im Deister?


----------



## exto (18. September 2011)

Für ne nette Tour mit eher technischen Trails und weniger Highspeed-Geballer ( also die Hardtail Variante) schlage ich mal Sportplatz Barsinghausen vor. Für's Navi: Ludwig Jahn Straße. Am oberen Ende links auf den Parkplatz.

Das ist einer der Hauptstartplätze für Deistertouren.

Schlagt doch mal ne Uhrzeit vor.


----------



## Baelko (18. September 2011)

Ist ja über A2 gut zu erreichen. Ca 2,5 Stunden Fahrt inkl. einsammeln der potentiellen Mitfahrer. 

An einem Sonntag....hm....für mich wäre eine Zeit zwischen 11:00 und 12:00h ok....müssten mal checken wer dann wirklich mitkommt. Ich merke mir mal den Termin vor, dann sehen wir kurzfristig wer Bock hat.


----------



## exto (18. September 2011)

Dann lasst uns doch mal 11:00 h festhalten. Das ist so die übliche Zeit. Vielleicht können wir dann mit ner größeren Horde gemütlich raufschaukeln und mal seh'n was sich so ergibt. 

So +/- 40 km/1200 hm plus ne gepflegte Futterpause sind in etwa normal, mehr oder weniger geht ganz nach Wunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. September 2011)

Wenns passt will ich auch mit.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. September 2011)

Eventuell könnte ich da auch. Allerdings hab ich die Befürchtung, dass ich als Fahrtechnikallergiker auf einem Race-HT eher das fünfte Rad am Wagen wäre.

Was erwartet einen denn im Deister so an Wegen? Kenne die Gegend gar nicht.


----------



## Baelko (19. September 2011)

@Exto & alle anderen

.....sagt mal, was wäre denn alternativ mit dem Harz? Arne und ich hatten über Harz Camp Reload nachgedacht. Dann an zwei Tagen biken und mit einer Übernachtung in DJH oder günstigem Hotel (Harzlodge) in Goslar. 

Für uns aus Buchholz/Hamburg ist es fast gleich, ob wir in den Harz oder in den Deister fahren.  

Nur so eine Idee. Deister ist aber auf jeden Fall gebongt. Denke da kommen noch ein paar Leute dazu, die hier im Forum nicht regelmäßig mitlesen.

Malte, Philipp, euch habe ich fest eingeplant.


----------



## tommi101 (19. September 2011)

@Mettwurst
Ist Dein neuer BFe ein M oder L? 

Immer wieder schön anzusehen....lange kann ich mich glaub ich nicht mehr beherrschen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. September 2011)

@tommi

Ging mir genauso . Hab ca. ein halbes Jahr ausgehalten .
Der Rahmen ist Größe M.


----------



## tommi101 (20. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> @tommi
> 
> Ging mir genauso . Hab ca. ein halbes Jahr ausgehalten .
> Der Rahmen ist Größe M.




Leider bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.
Als Do-it-all-Bike brauch ich (1,86/SL90) bei meinen langen Haxen eigentlich L.

Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto von einem BFe in L parat?
Danke vorab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. September 2011)

Du hast haargenau meine Maße.
Also ich habe den Rahmen mal neben mein Canyon Nerve (nicht XC, damals ES heute AM) in L gehalten. Das Oberrohr ist nahezu gleichlang. Das Sitzrohr etwas niedriger, mit einer langen Sattelstütze könnte man das gut ausgleichen, wobei das meiner Meinung nach auch mit einer "normalen" Stütze ausreichend sein sollte.
L wäre mir definitiv zu lang.
Nen Fahrbericht kann ich dieses Jahr aber wohl eher nicht mehr liefern. Mal schauen, wie ich mit dem Aufbau voran komme...


----------



## RealSteel (20. September 2011)

Heute nach ein paar Wochen Bike-Abstinenz habe ich nochmal ´ne richtig schöne Tour durch den Westerwald entlang der Nister  gemacht!
Und da mein Soul mittlerweile ganz schön rot geworden ist, habe ich auch nochmal ein paar Bilder gemacht! 

Ich hoffe, es gefällt?!


----------



## Jaypeare (20. September 2011)

Aber hallo! Richtig guter Aufbau und schöne Bilder.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. September 2011)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Aber hast du es in den Wald getragen oder wieso ist es auf jedem Bild 1A sauber?


----------



## RealSteel (21. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Aber hast du es in den Wald getragen oder wieso ist es auf jeden Bild 1A sauber?




Das könnte am Wetter liegen?!
Strahlender Sonnenschein und kein bisschen schlammig im Wald! 

Freut mich übrigens sehr, das es Euch gefällt!


----------



## exto (21. September 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte ich da auch. Allerdings hab ich die Befürchtung, dass ich als Fahrtechnikallergiker auf einem Race-HT eher das fünfte Rad am Wagen wäre.
> 
> Was erwartet einen denn im Deister so an Wegen? Kenne die Gegend gar nicht.



Einer der Vorteile der Deister-Community: Die Trüppchen sind eigentlich immer bunt gemischt. Da fahren waschechte Racebike- Benutzer zusammen mit 200mm Kloppern und Neulingen. Die einen warten halt oben, die anderen unten  Kein Problem. 

Bergauf wird gemütlich auf Forstautobahnen geschwuckt, bergab geht's auf Singetrails von flowig, über steil und technisch bis hin zu richtigen Ballertrails mit reichlich Airtime. Es gibt aber überall Chickenways bzw. Die ganz steilen Qbschnitte kann man schon mal auf'm Hintern absurfen 

Zur weiteren Beruhigung: mein Deisteresel hat weder Federung noch Schaltung. Nur dicke Schlappen. Racebike sollte also gehen


----------



## Baelko (22. September 2011)

@exto & alle ......wir halten mal den Sonntag, 09. Oktober als date für den Deister fest.

Wie schon geschrieben. Wir hätten die Alternative am 08. und am 09. Oktober auch im Harz zu fahren. Arne würde uns mit Start/Ziel/Übernachtung in Goslar durch den Harz führen.


----------



## argh (22. September 2011)

Wir könnten u.U. aber auch in den Deister kommen, wenn dort auch Non-Cotics ausgeführt werden dürfen.


----------



## Baelko (22. September 2011)

Hi,
das Cotic Solaris wird ja im Februar mit einem Oversize-Steuerrohr geliefert (Innenmaß 44mm). Oben kommt ein ZS44/28,6 (Zero Stack), unten ein externer EC44/40 rein.

Ich habe heute die ersten Steuersätze dafür bekommen. 

Links auf dem Bild ist der Hope Steuersatz, auf der rechten Seite der Cane Creek aus der 40iger Serie. In der Mitte ein Hope Reducer-Konus von 1.5 auf 1 1/8. Clevere Idee, so sind auch 1 1/8 Gabeln weiter möglich.  

Die unteren Lager sind echt fett.


----------



## accutrax (22. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input! Ich nehme die Punkte mal mit zur Eurobike und berichte was Cy so erzählt.
> 
> *Zum Thema Variostütze:*
> Ich glaube ihr seit keine Bike Leser. Ohne Variostütze ist biken fast nicht mehr möglich!
> ...



nachdem CY ja auf der eurobike war...bleibt die brennende frage ob es denn schon neuigkeiten zum Bfe gibt....
steuerrohr...
farben etc....

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (22. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Cotic Solaris wird ja im Februar mit einem Oversize-Steuerrohr geliefert (Innenmaß 44mm). Oben kommt ein ZS44/28,6 (Zero Stack), unten ein externer EC44/40 rein.
> 
> Ich habe heute die ersten ....



Genial...


----------



## Baelko (23. September 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


> nachdem CY ja auf der eurobike war...bleibt die brennende frage ob es denn schon neuigkeiten zum Bfe gibt....
> steuerrohr...
> farben etc.... gruss accu



.....Falls es konkrete news zu dem Thema geben sollte, dann stell ich sie natürlich ein. Im Moment ist Cy noch in der "Findungsphase". Dies plus 6 Monate Lieferzeit bedeutet erstmal keine Änderungen in nächster Zeit. 
Cy berichtete von ganzen 2 BFe Rahmen (seit Modellstart in 2005) bei den die Ausfallenden hin waren, was eher für die aktuelle Variante und gegen austauschbare Ausfaller spricht ....Kabelführung für verstellbare Sattelstützen hat er auf dem Schirm...Oversize Steuerrohr natürlich auch.


----------



## exto (23. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...Oversize Steuerrohr natürlich auch.



Natürlich schade 

Der Sinn dieses "Features" wird mir wohl niemals aufgehen. Ich hab jetzt in den letzten 20 Jahren so ziemlich alle Arten von Bikes bewegt, aber - mal abgesehen von "windigen" 90er Jahre/1500g Stahlrähmchen - noch nie ernsthaft Probleme mit Verwindung im Steuerrohrbereich verspürt. Vielleicht bin ich ja n bisschen unsensibel (muss mal meine Freundin fragen), aber ich merke nicht mal im direkten Vergleich zwischen 1 1/8" Stahl und 1 1/2" Alu einen signifikanten Unterschied. 

Was bleibt, ist die (besonders bei Stahlrahmen) vergurkte Optik und die nach wenigen Saisons und der übernächsten durchs Dorf getriebenen Sau, eklatante Schwierigkeit, passenden Ersatz für Verschleißteile zu bekommen. Mein wirklich heiß geliebter Rahmen mit 1 1/4" Schraub-Steuersatz hängt inzwischen an der Wand, weil neue Lager nur noch mit viel detektivischem Einsatz und zum doppelten Neupreis zu kriegen sind 

Schade...


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2011)

lieber oversize als tapered.


----------



## frogmatic (23. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> lieber oversize als tapered.



Wort! 



(warum lesse ich immer deppert?)


----------



## Baelko (23. September 2011)

Ich habe es aufgegeben mir darüber einen Kopf zu machen. 

7-fach auf 8-fach, 8-fach auf 9-fach etc....immer die gleich Diskussion. Grundsatzfrage Federgabel oder starre Gabel ....jedes Jahr längere Federwege...gleiches Thema. 

Ich stand mal in einem Hamburger Szene MTB Shop rum. Kam ein Kunde rein und wollte eine Scheibenbremse kaufen. Verkäufer: "Willst du einen Anhänger mit 3 Achsen bremsen, oder was willst du mit einer Scheibenbremse". OK, ist lange her, aber war halt damals eine krasse Fehleinschätzung


----------



## accutrax (24. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Natürlich schade
> 
> Der Sinn dieses "Features" wird mir wohl niemals aufgehen. Ich hab jetzt in den letzten 20 Jahren so ziemlich alle Arten von Bikes bewegt, aber - mal abgesehen von "windigen" 90er Jahre/1500g Stahlrähmchen - noch nie ernsthaft Probleme mit Verwindung im Steuerrohrbereich verspürt. Vielleicht bin ich ja n bisschen unsensibel (muss mal meine Freundin fragen), aber ich merke nicht mal im direkten Vergleich zwischen 1 1/8" Stahl und 1 1/2" Alu einen signifikanten Unterschied.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...

gruss accu


----------



## Steinhummer (29. September 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Cy berichtete von ganzen 2 BFe Rahmen (seit Modellstart in 2005) bei den die Ausfallenden hin waren, was eher für die aktuelle Variante und gegen austauschbare Ausfaller spricht ...


Starre Ausfaller sind bei Stahlrahmen m.E. wirklich kein echtes Problem, weil sie - im Gegensatz zu Alu - viel stabiler sind und wieder (mehrfach) gerichtet werden können, falls sie doch mal verbiegen.

St.


----------



## Triggerhippie (3. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal was von denen gehört?

http://www.stantonbikes.com/

Erinnert von der Geometrie stark ans Bfe. Gefällt mir farblich aber besser. Blue metallic ist halt schon schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja, wurde hier schonmal erwähnt! 

Ich wollte mal fragen wie es mit dem Treffen am nächsten Wochenende aussieht?
Deister oder Harz, ... ?


----------



## accutrax (3. Oktober 2011)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Erinnert von der Geometrie stark ans Bfe. Gefällt mir farblich aber besser. Blue metallic ist halt schon schön.



die farben sind echt gelungen....
wenn cy doch endlich mal andere farben fürs Bfe entscheiden würde...
die caffee,mocca etc. souls sind doch auch alle weggegangen...


gruss accu


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2011)

Nicht schlecht die Bikes. Sind wohl an eine etwas andere Zielgruppe gerichtet. Eher AM /ED, da aber genau richtig. Das BFe ist da mit seiner ED/FR/DH Ausrichtung etwas anders positioniert.
Mehr peppige Farben wären aber schon klasse.


----------



## tommi101 (5. Oktober 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht die Bikes. Sind wohl an eine etwas andere Zielgruppe gerichtet. Eher AM /ED, da aber genau richtig. Das BFe ist da mit seiner ED/FR/DH Ausrichtung etwas anders positioniert.
> Mehr peppige Farben wären aber schon klasse.



Kommt drauf an, etwas schwerere Fahrer wuchten auch ein BFe den Berg hoch Das Tretlager könnte zwar etwas flacher sein (auf einem HT fühlt es sich bei vollem Stützenauszug immer etwas stelzig an wenn man lange Beine hat).
Was die Farbe angeht.....das war für mich unter anderem die KAUFENTSCHEIDUNG!! 





Gr. L, Gewicht 13,0Kg.......fährt sich sehr gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2011)

Schaut gut aus und das Gewicht kann sich auch sehen lasse. (Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das BFe ein prima Tourenbike ist.)

Der Blomfontein auf meiner Bifi:


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen wie es mit dem Treffen am nächsten Wochenende aussieht?
> Deister oder Harz, ... ?



Da das Wetter nicht so der Burner wird, ich nach fast vier Wochen Pause nicht genug Power für'n Harz und eh nur Sonntag Zeit habe, werd ich im Deister fahren.

Ich bin auf jenen Fall um 11 am Spochtplatz Barsinghausen und sehe, wer so aufschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (6. Oktober 2011)

Tourentauglichkeit wird noch erprobt, DH-Befähigung am Wochenende festgestellt: Die mäßigen Zeiten von 2:25 min (ich) gegenüber 1:46 (Dt. DH-Meister Arzberger) waren fehlender Schaltung (flache Strecke), nicht aber dem Rahmen zuzuschreiben.

Leicht gewhipter Zielsprung nach Road gap to face plant:





St.


----------



## Baelko (6. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jenen Fall um 11 am Spochtplatz Barsinghausen und sehe, wer so aufschlägt



......ich habe mich die 4 Tage bei Critical Dirt ordentlich ausgepowert. Schön wars...aber gestern hat mich dann eine Erkältung gelegt. Ich bin nicht mit dabei im Deister.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2011)

... und danach gleich wieder zum holzfällen, Du styler.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Oktober 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......ich habe mich die 4 Tage bei Critical Dirt ordentlich ausgepowert. Schön wars...aber gestern hat mich dann eine Erkältung gelegt. Ich bin nicht mit dabei im Deister.


Ich folglicherweise auch nicht...


----------



## Baelko (7. Oktober 2011)

Leute, sorry, ich bin immer noch im Cross-Fieber. 

Ich war selbst überrascht was für harte Trails man mit dem X fahren kann. Wir sind ja bei CD auf der einen Etappe durch den Harz von Göttingen nach Quedlinburg gefahren. Auch auf der letzten Etappe nach Görlitz waren einige Moutainbike Trails dabei.  

Naja, hier ein Bild von Patricks X und zwei Bilder von mir (Fotograf Tetedelacourse). Mehr von seinen genialen Bildern findet ihr in seinem FlickR Archiv.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tetedelacourse/6215234421/in/pool-cd2011


----------



## bender_79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ach CriticalDirt ging dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr von Dresden nach Leipzig?
Hast du noch die komplette Streckenbeschreibung oder sogar einen GPS Track als gpx Datei vom letzten Jahr (Dresden-Leipzig)? Würde ich gerne mal nach fahren.

Das Video fand ich toll.

grüße


----------



## Baelko (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Jahr waren es 485km, 4 Etappen und ca. 5000 Höhenmeter. Schau doch mal auf die CD Homepage und hau Basti oder Gerolf an bezgl. Trackdaten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2011)

Ganz schön hart. Da wäre ich dezent geplättet im Nachhinein.
Bin gespannt, was du so erzählst.


----------



## Baelko (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja, hart ist relativ. 

Es waren jede Menge Singlespeed Fahrer dabei, sowohl mit SSP MTB's als auch mit SSp Crossern. 

Ein Fahrer (Kurier aus Berlin) ist mit einem Diamant Bahnrahmen gefahren. Vorne hatte er eine neuere Gabel mit Bremsaufnahme und somit zumindest eine Bremse am Rad. Das Ding war ein Fixie (sprich ohne Freilauf!!!)


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat auch die Rüsselpest erwischt. Also auch für mich kein Deister am Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2011)

Ui, alle werden krank  Nur mein Rad wieder fit...
Ich werde wohl morgen nach 7Wochen meine BiFI endlich mal wieder ausführen können! 
Und das bei perfektem Wetter zum fetzen


----------



## RealSteel (9. Oktober 2011)

Da mein Knie jetzt komplett im Ar... ist, gebe ich mein Soul nahezu neu zum Verkauf! 

Falls jemand interessiert ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=424632


----------



## Elbambell (9. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, du arme Sau! Das tut mir schrecklich leid für dich. Hoffe du findest einen guten Abnehmer. 
Was kann man denn mit seinen Knien anstellen, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr radeln kann? Unfall gehabt?


----------



## RealSteel (9. Oktober 2011)

Nachwirkungen eines schweren Motorradunfalls!
Ich dachte, es geht wieder aber das hat keinen Zweck!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. Oktober 2011)

@Baelko
wird es Änderungen beim Soda geben?


----------



## accutrax (9. Oktober 2011)

die frage ist eher, ob es überhaupt irgendwann mal wieder sodas geben wird...

gruss accu


----------



## frogmatic (10. Oktober 2011)

RealSteel schrieb:


> Nachwirkungen eines schweren Motorradunfalls!
> Ich dachte, es geht wieder aber das hat keinen Zweck!



Sch****... 
Muss ja ziemlich hin sein, dass nicht mal radeln geht.


----------



## RealSteel (10. Oktober 2011)

Beim radeln gehts!
Nur nach einer kleinen Tour habe ich mehrere Tage Schmerzen etc.! 
Alles echt Sch..... !


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Oktober 2011)

Ganz großer Mist, sowas. Besteht Aussicht auf Besserung mit gezielter Reha, Stützverband etc.?

Vielleicht macht dir folgende Geschichte Mut: Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich vor einigen Jahren beim Radeln in der Stadt vor ein Auto gelegt. Beide Ellenbogen gebrochen, im linken ein komplizierter Trümmerbruch. Mehrere OPs, Beweglichkeit des linken Ellenbogens danach bei ca. 70%. Biken war nur unter großen Schmerzen möglich. Die Ärzte haben ihm wenig Hoffnung gemacht, dass das jemals wieder besser wird.

Er hat sich ein Fully gekauft, einen breiten Lenker und weiche Ergogriffe, um die Vibrationen und Stöße auf den Arm zu minimieren, und hat sich durch ein Rehaprogramm gequält, den kaputten Ellenbogen gezielt belastet und trainiert, beim Biken mit Stützstrumpf stabilisiert etc. 

Im Juni ist er mit mir 8 Tage über die Alpen gefahren, hatte lediglich bei langen Tragepassagen Probleme. 

Klar, Knie ist schlimmer als Ellenbogen. Aber ich drück die Daumen, dass sich das mit der Zeit bessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
habe heute meine erste Schlauchkettenführung gebastelt. Wollte euch mal meine Umsetzung präsentieren. Nichts Innovatives, nichts Neues, aber bisher habe ich die Teile immer nur am Schaltzug oder der zugehörigen Zugklemmung befestigt gesehen. Hier mal am BFe umgesetzt, wo der Zug ja anders verläuft. Erste Testfahrt mache ich gleich, aber vom ersten Eindruck her funktioniert sie bestens. Alle Gänge schaltbar, völlig geräuschlos.
Gruß


----------



## Baelko (12. Oktober 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> @Baelko
> wird es Änderungen beim Soda geben?


.....nein das Soda läuft unverändert auch in 2012.


----------



## Baelko (12. Oktober 2011)

....stimmt, ein kaputtes Knie ist doof. 

Ich habe bei CD einen Typen kennen gelernt dem bei einem Unfall sämtlich Nerven in der Schulter zerfetzt wurden. Seinen rechten Arm kann er nicht mehr bewegen, er kann sich damit weder abstützen noch was halten. Er fährt nur mit dem linken Arm. Den rechten legt er vorne auf der Sattelspitze ab. Ich glaube der Junge musste seine Geschichte 50x erzählen. Ich war einfach nur beeindruckt.


----------



## Baelko (12. Oktober 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


> die frage ist eher, ob es überhaupt irgendwann mal wieder sodas geben wird...gruss accu


.....die sind bei mir lieferbar. Nur Größe S ist ausverkauft, da hatten wir nur ganz wenige.


----------



## accutrax (12. Oktober 2011)

dann sollten alle soda fans sofort zuschlagen..
im singletrackforum hat cy gepostet das es vorläufig wohl keine mehr geben wird....
siehe hier...
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/are-cotic-canning-the-soda

etwas weiter unten antwortet cy...:
we currently don´t have plans to re-stock sodas.......
( dann erfolgt die erklärung warum...)

gruss accu


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Oktober 2011)

Schade, aber verständlich. Ein derart teurer Ladenhüter kann eine so kleine Firma ganz schnell an den Abgrund treiben.

Bestätigt auch ein wenig das Bild, dass ich im Moment von Lynskey habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Oktober 2011)

Was macht denn dein Lynskey. Ist das Ausfallende schon wieder heil?


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke der Nachfrage. Nach diversen absurden Mail-Diskussionen mit Lynskey hat sich Rewel des Rahmens erbarmt. Details hier.


----------



## Reini65 (13. Oktober 2011)

Falls sich jemand von seinem cyanblauen BFe-Rahmen in Größe S trennen will PM an mich.

Reini


----------



## /dev/random (14. Oktober 2011)

Mein BFe -- frisch aufgebaut auf der ersten Fahrt.


----------



## accutrax (15. Oktober 2011)

für alle "soul" fans....

http://www.ihaveasoul.co.uk/

gruss accu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!

Hoffe ich kann auch bald mit dem Aufbau loslegen...


----------



## accutrax (15. Oktober 2011)

bis dahin noch ein paar mehr...

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/cotic-souls

gruss accu


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir gestern nun auch ein Cotic Soul in orange als Ersatz für meinen kontaktverklebten Carbonrahmen bestellt  Falls mir Lapierre den doch noch ersetzt kommt der Carbonrahmen in den Bikemarkt.

Besten Dank auch an Carsten für den schnellen Emailkontakt.

Vorerst kommen aber nur alle Teile meines Lapierre Pro Race dran, ab nächsten Jahr werden die Teile dann passend ersetzt ^^


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Oktober 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


> für alle "soul" fans....
> 
> http://www.ihaveasoul.co.uk/
> 
> gruss accu



Die Seite scheint aber nicht mehr gepflegt zu werden. Ich hab da vor geraumer Zeit mal Fotos hingeschickt, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen. Geändert hat sich da auch schon seit mindestens 1 1/2 Jahren nichts mehr.

@neo-bahamuth: Gute Wahl, aber schon eine ganz schön extreme Wandlung.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth: Gute Wahl, aber schon eine ganz schön extreme Wandlung.



Carbon hatte ich weil mein Händler für das Vorjahresmodell nen guten preis gemacht hatte und ich es halt mal fahren wollte. Von Kontaktverklebung mit Alustützen etc. wusste ich da noch nix *g*

Gewicht ist mir egal, nächstes Jahr kommt dann evtl auch ne 120er ran, aber hab halt noch ne neue SID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (19. Oktober 2011)

Bevor Freitag der Aufbau meines neuen BFe's losgeht, schiebe ich noch mal ein Foto vom "Big-Mountain-BFe" nach. Die Gegend war leider totlangweilig. Trotzdem, finde ich, hat der Fotograf das beste aus dem Sonnenaufgang rausgeholt. Vielleicht gefällts ja dem ein oder anderen:


----------



## Beorn (20. Oktober 2011)

Was wird denn dein neues BFe für ein Aufbau?

Dein Photograph hat ein schönes Bild gemacht, kann man sich den mal ausleihen?


----------



## Elbambell (20. Oktober 2011)

Gebe das Kompliment gerne weiter. Wird er sich sehr drüber freuen. Ist selbst *noch* kein Mountainbiker und hat auch noch nie etwas in der Richtung fotografiert. Ich hoffe, dass wir in nächster Zeit einige Ideen umsetzen können und dann ein paar richtig schöne Bilder posten können. 

Das neue BFe ist in XS und wird schön leicht aufgebaut, um in der Stadt direkt vor der Haustür ein paar neue Techniken zu üben. Also Trial- / Street- / Dirt- / Freerideübungsbike. Ist für alles natürlich nicht das Optiumum, lässt sich dafür leicht auf den großen Bruder übertragen. Wenn man wie ich in der Innenstadt wohnt, kann man leider nicht so einfach eine kleine Abendrunde fahren. Ich hoffe mit dem Bike etwas mehr Spaß in der Stadt zu finden. 

Aufbau ist morgen Abend mit 2 Kumpels. Quasi als Wochenendevent 

Bilder folgen.


----------



## Elbambell (20. Oktober 2011)

Der neue Lenker für das schwarze BFe ist da. Monsterteil! Muss doch etwas kürzer werden


----------



## Beorn (20. Oktober 2011)

Nett, wenn man so was machen/sich leisten kann. Hört sich aber vielversprechend an, wenn das wirklich alles mit einem Rahmen machbar ist. Viel Spaß und ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder schöne Bilder gibt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der neue Lenker für das schwarze BFe ist da. Monsterteil! Muss doch etwas kürzer werden




Und hinten an der Wand ist das blaue? Denk dran den Kettenstrebenschutz auf die richtige Seite zu machen 

Edit: Ah, spiegelverkehrt... Jetzt seh ich's...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2011)

Immer noch dieses blöde Zitat von mir 

Ich bin so gespannt auf den Trialaufbau.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ganz lieb bitte sagst, nehm ich's raus


----------



## Baelko (20. Oktober 2011)

@Elbambell...klasse Bild! Ich habe gerade eine Kiste mit Syntace Flatrider Lenkern bekommen....Männerlenker...800mm....damit klappt das nicht auf der Oberlippe. 

Viel Spaß mit dem BFe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Oktober 2011)

@Elbambell: Viel Spaß! 

@Mettwurst: Lass es bitte, bitte, bitte drinne!  Und wenn nich, schick es mir bitte vorher einmal per PN... 


So, meine BiFi ist jetzt Knarzfrei und wird die nächsten 3Tage wieder durch braunlage geprügelt, auf das wieder alles in Ar*ch geht! 





Teilleiste findet sich HIER!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Oktober 2011)

Und mein Soul hängt am Montageständer. Da ich mir aber nicht alles selber zutraue bzw. mir es an Werkzeug mangelt (Steuersatz einpressen und das Innenlager) am nächsten Donnerstag mit ein paar Weizen bei meinem Händler


----------



## Schibbl (21. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


>



Die Vorbauklemmung an deinem neuen Lenker sieht fragwürdig aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Spacerturm geht jedenfalls gar nicht...


----------



## Elbambell (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute jemanden aus dem Hardtailthread mein BFe Probefahren lassen. Es war zwar etwas zu klein für ihn, aber es hat ihm tatsächlich nicht zugesagt... Könnt ihr euch *das* vorstellen?

Für alle Hessen: Ich glaube ich könnte heute Abend samt meines BFe's bei einem der hessischen Wetterberichte im TV erscheinen. Und ich fragte mich noch, was die blöde Tuse mit ihrer viel zu großen Kamera auf dem Feldberg macht. Als ich los fuhr und sie urplötzlich die Kamera auf mich schwenkte, dämmerte es mir langsam. MIST!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2011)

Fotos von deiner neuen Flamme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (21. Oktober 2011)

es geht los


----------



## frogmatic (21. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich habe heute jemanden aus dem Hardtailthread mein BFe Probefahren lassen. Es war zwar etwas zu klein für ihn, aber es hat ihm tatsächlich nicht zugesagt... Könnt ihr euch *das* vorstellen?



Nein, damit ist meine Phantasie überfordert 

Das BFe kann aber für den einen oder anderen ziemlich befremdlich sein, vor allem wenn er entweder aus dem CC- oder den Fully-Lager kommt.

Obwohl im Prinzip ziemlich ähnlich, sind doch mein BFe und mein Chameleon sehr unterschiedlich. Und das, obwohl ich sie mit selber Gabel/selbem Cockpit aufgebaut habe.

Edith sagt: viel Spaß beim aufbauen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2011)

Als ich das erste mal auf dem BFe saß, war das für mich auch ganz anders als auf meinem vorherigen Trailstar, obwohl der Aufbau prinzipiell ähnlich war. Das BFE ist halt ein Freeride- und kein Dirtbike.


----------



## Elbambell (22. Oktober 2011)

Zwischenstand:




Nun heißt es erst einmal auf die Bestellung warten und längere Schrauben für den Bremsadapter kaufen.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Oktober 2011)

Nettes Bild im Hintergrund 

Was brauchst du denn für längere Schrauben?


----------



## Elbambell (22. Oktober 2011)

ups... und nett getroffen. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet, schließlich hängt doch ein Fahrrad davor *g*
Da ich von einer 203er Scheibe auf eine 185er wechseln will, brauche ich einen anderen Adapter. Den hat mir ein Kumpel mitgebracht. Unterschied zwischen meinem und seinem Adapter ist, dass meiner an der Gabel befestigt wird und dann noch 2 Extragewinde für den Bremssattel hat. Beim kleineren Adapter wird mit einer langen Schraube der Bremssattel durch den Adapter in die Gabel geschraubt. Heißt so viel wie, Schrauben ausmessen und im Baumarkt die richtige Länge kaufen. Kein großer Akt.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt nach Avid Postmount, oder?
Liegt ja bei mir im Keller, das Zeug. Fragt sich nur, wie die Schrauben zu dir kommen könnten. Und gut aufpassen, die untere ist kürzer als die obere, wenn ich mich recht entsinne!


----------



## Elbambell (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich schon wieder...

Frogmatic und ich fahren (auch Zwecks Schraubenaustausch) am Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde im Odenwald bei Darmstadt. Noch jemand von den Cotics aus der Umgebung und Lust mit zu kommen?

Mein TrialBFe wird doch trialiger aufgebaut. Bin auf der Suche nach einer DMR Trailblade... habe eine im Bikemarkt gefunden, aber leider nicht ganz in der gewollten Farbe. Mal schauen, ob vielleicht preislich noch was drin ist. Jedenfalls kommt die dämliche Talas wieder raus.

Rückschlag was die Reifen angeht. Anscheinend ist der Table Top momentan nicht lieferbar. Alternative wird gesucht. 
Lord Shadow ist in der Richtung ja schon weitergebildet. Vielleicht hast du noch einmal ein paar Tips für mich. Was hälst du vom Nobby Nic? Im Gelände würde ich das Ding niemals fahren, aber für den Stadttrial müsste es doch gehen? Du hattest ja schon einige vorgeschlagen, finde die meisten davon aber ziemlich schwer! Am ehesten noch den Larsen TT FR, obwohl ich dann auch den Table Top in der Drahtversion nehmen kann... Irgendwelche Probleme, die ich bei folgenden Reifen bisher nicht mitbedacht habe: Nobby Nic 2,25, Larsen TT FR 2,35, Table Top 2,25 Drahtversion. 
Der letzte ist im Moment noch Favorit auf Grund des netten Preises.

Danke!


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Larsen hat bei so Späßen wie Antippen unglaublich viel Grip und er bouncet prima. Kannst auch den 2.35er Falt nehmen. Nobby Nic würde ich nicht nehmen, die Stollen neigen so zum wegknicken. Ein Mountainking in 2.25, Black Chili, wenn das Geld da ist. Gibts in der alten Version teils recht günstig.
Und hinten kann ich wirklich den Conti Digga empfehlen, auch in der Stadt brauchst du beim Trialen Grip. Aus einem Meter Höhe auf dem Hinterrad landen bei 3 bar tut außerdem höllisch weh.


----------



## Elbambell (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke schon mal. Conti Digga: Noch nie gehört und scheinbar gibt es den nicht mehr. Wurde der umbenannt? conti hat ja ein paar Namen geändert. 
Bin zwar vom Black Chili echt überzeugt, das Zeug ist halt nicht sonderlich langlebig und der Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt ist mMn beträchtlich. Bin deswegen nicht ganz so begeistert. Die Entscheidung wird trotzdem zwischen dem Larsen und dem Mountain King (und evtl dem Digga, wenn ich rauskriege was das ist) fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Oktober 2011)

Digga war ein DH Reifen. Der ist aber wirklich aus dem Programm. Sorry.


----------



## Beorn (22. Oktober 2011)

Maxxis Holy Roller gibts noch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Oktober 2011)

Leicht ist der aber auch nicht.

Mal wieder ein Zwischenstand meiner Bifi:





Neu sind Gabel und Vorbau.


----------



## accutrax (23. Oktober 2011)

Bfe und lyrik......sehr gut...

gruss accu


----------



## Baelko (24. Oktober 2011)

Welche Lyrik ist das denn? Sieht nach 170mm aus...


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine 2step-air, die haben nur 160mm


----------



## Elbambell (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Lyrik ist sicherlich DIE Gabel fürs BFe. Wenn die Sektor irgendwann aufgibt, wird auch auf die Lyrik umgerüstet. Hast du tatsächlich die 2-Step verbaut? Bin von den Luftgedämpften nicht ganz so überzeugt. Wenn sie es ist wäre es super, wenn du mal über das Ansprechverhalten u.Ä. berichtest. 

Table Top kommt auf einmal doch und die DMR Trailblade habe ich (in einer super hässlichen Farbe) auch güngstig geschossen. Je nach dem in welchen Zustand die Gabel ist, lohnt es vielleicht sie noch einmal neu pulvern zu lassen. 25 bei bikecolours.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2011)

Ansprechverhalten finde ich ok. Nicht so gut gefällt mir die Luftcharakteristik, da wird wohl noch auf U-Turn umgerüstet. Sind knapp 50g mehr.


----------



## frogmatic (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe ich habe bis Mittwoch abend meine U-Turn im BFe, dann kannste ja mal schauen.
Falls jemand noch eine 2-Step- Einheit sucht, hier wäre eine übrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ... Mein TrialBFe wird doch trialiger aufgebaut. Bin auf der Suche nach einer DMR Trailblade... habe eine im Bikemarkt gefunden, aber leider nicht ganz in der gewollten Farbe.


tu Dir einen gefallen und mach irgendwas federndes vorne rein. oder soll der bock möglichst leicht werden?

und überleg DIr was wegen der schaltung. das ist das erste was aufgibt.

variante pitt hat bei mir gut funktioniert: vorne 2 kettenblätter, hinten 1 ritzel + rohloff spanner.



> Rückschlag was die Reifen angeht. Anscheinend ist der Table Top momentan nicht lieferbar. Alternative wird gesucht.


die TT gehen nur mit viel druck. larssen sind etwas besser. zu wenig gummi = durchschläge. minion in 2-ply hinten - schwer aber a ruh is.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht HolyRoller?


----------



## Elbambell (25. Oktober 2011)

Table Top ist heute angekommen. Was soll mit der Schaltung passieren? Abreißen? Die Trailblade ist leider fast genauso schwer wie die Talas. Gewichtstechnisch ist es kein Vorteil. Wollte erst mal eine billige und stabile Alternative. Und für den Citytrial sollte ich sie wirklich nicht vermissen. (denke ich ...)

Die Pitt Variante wird sicherlich nicht kommen, da mir das kleine Kettenblatt mit dem kleinen Bash von der Bodenfreiheit sehr gut gefällt. Dann lieber einfach SSP.

2Ply? Klar, Snakebites adee, trotzdem viel zu schwer für dieses Rad. Vielleicht ändere ich ja meine Meinung nach kurzer Zeit, aber jetzt probier ich das Rad auf die angepeilten 12 kg zu bringen.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ... Dann lieber einfach SSP.


ok, bodenfreiheit ist ein gutes argument.

mir sind in der stadt immer die schaltwerke hops gegangen - und ich weiss, was Du für ein materilaschlächter bist 

ansonsten finde ich den aufbau ganz gut. würde ich gerne mal testhüpfen.
gibt es bei Euch vernünftiges urbanes gelände dafür? dann sollten wir mal vorbeikommen zum mitlichtausritt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Oktober 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leicht ist der aber auch nicht.
> 
> Mal wieder ein Zwischenstand meiner Bifi:
> 
> ...



Da wird meins ja fast genauso aussehen.  Laufräder und Gabel sind bereits an nem anderen Bike vorhanden. Allerdings ne Pike, die aber ziemlich sicher früher oder später einer Lyrik weichen muss.
Mal sehen ob sich die Laufräder arg mit Eloxal-Rot beißen. Ich hoffe es nicht...
Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am We endlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2011)

AAAAARRRRRRRGH! Jetzt hab ich nicht den Montageständer bekommen, den ich bestellt habe und kann deswegen nicht anfangen.... 

Naja, aber den Steuersatz hab ich schon mal eingepresst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (27. Oktober 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> AAAAARRRRRRRGH! Jetzt hab ich nicht den *Montageständer* bekommen, den ich bestellt habe und kann deswegen nicht anfangen....



Pfff, Montageständer braucht doch keiner - das ist eine Erleichterung, mehr nicht.
Was gar nicht geht sind Adiletten!

Der Anfang sieht immerhin vielversprechend aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Pfff, Montageständer braucht doch keiner - das ist eine Erleichterung, mehr nicht.
> Was gar nicht geht sind Adiletten!
> 
> Der Anfang sieht immerhin vielversprechend aus



Klar geht's auch ohne... Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf das wackelige Arbeiten auf dem Boden oder immer ne dritte Hand zum festhalten zu benötigen. Ich ich fang jetzt bestimmt nicht an, wenn ich nächste Woche den richtigen Ständer erwarte .

Adiletten sind super Hausschuhe! Immerhin besitze ich keine Trainingsanzüge und gehe so auch nicht morgens zum Bäcker...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Oktober 2011)

Fertig! (ok brauch noch ne Reduzierschelle für den Umwerfer, das macht gerade ein alter Schlauch).

Wie gesagt vom Pro Race 500 umgebaut, da ich den Rahmen durch Kontaktverklebung Carbon - Alu-Sattelstütze gekillt habe und nicht auf einen evtl. Austausch warten wollte.

Gewicht: 12,03kg

Teile:

FSA Orbit MX Steuersatz
RockShox Sid RLT Federgabel 100mm
Fulcrum Red Metal 5 Laufradsatz
Shimano SLX Umwerfer / Schalter / Kette / Kassette
Shimano XT Kurbel / Schaltwerk / Tretlager
Shimano PD-M520 Pedale
Crankbrothers Cobalt 2 400mm Sattelstütze 20mm Setback
Fizik Gobi XM Kium Sattel
Formula RX Bremsen 160mm
Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe Lapierre 0815 CC-Teile
Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection vorn
Continental X-King 2.4 Protection hinten


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

schickt.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Oktober 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schickt.



Der Umwerfer mit high clamp ist fragwürdig, ebenso wie aus meiner Sicht die Laufräder.
Ansonsten


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Oktober 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer mit high clamp ist fragwürdig, ebenso wie aus meiner Sicht die Laufräder.



Die Klemmposition des Sattels auch. Hast du den Rahmen evtl. eine Nummer zu klein genommen? Ich mein, langer Vorbau, gekröpfte SaStü, und dann den Sattel bis zum Anschlag nach hinten geschoben ...

Sonst sehr schön. Ich würde noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen.


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2011)

Mancher mag's halt lang


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Oktober 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer mit high clamp ist fragwürdig, ebenso wie aus meiner Sicht die Laufräder.
> Ansonsten



Bitte keine Teilediskussion. Ich hatte einen kaputten Rahmen und wollte das Rad vor dem Winter fahrfertig haben.
Die Laufräder sind abgesehen vom Gewicht 1a und günstig. Decals bleiben dran 

Ich bin 1.73m groß, der Rahmen hat Größe M. Schrittlänge 80cm.

Und ja, im Moment ist das ein CC-Hobel, da muss die Stütze raus *g*
Der Sattel kommt aber noch vor, ich war gestern Abend für Feintuning zu müde. Wobei es sich heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ganz gut anfühlte.

Ich vermute mal, es ist einfach ungewohnt für Euch, den Rahmen mit minimalem Federweg zu sehen, aber ich denke Ihr erkennt die Ähnlichkeit zum Vorgänger


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

zumindest kannst Du immer noch aufstocken, falls zb der sid die luft ausgeht.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, es ist einfach ungewohnt für Euch, den Rahmen mit minimalem Federweg zu sehen



Nö, ich fahr das Soul auch mit 110mm vorne, vorher mit 100. Habe ebenfalls einen M Rahmen bei 1,78 und 86cm Beinlänge, aber meins sieht irgendwie nicht so lang aus. Ist allerdings auch nicht als Racer gedacht.

Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, der Rahmen ist einfach erste Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Oktober 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät, der Rahmen ist einfach erste Sahne.



Danke werd ich haben. Das nächste Foto mache ich stehend, so hoch ist die Stütze gar net  Bin aber voller Ehrfurcht vor dem Rad gekniet um das Bild zu machen.  Vorbau ist übrigens 10cm lang.

@a.nieni: jo ist auch der Plan, wenn die SID zusammengefahren ist kommt ne 120er Manitou Minute oder so dran.

Aber fürs Grobe hab ich ja auch noch mein Spicy 

Achja: Rahmengewicht ohne Steuersatz / InnenLager aber mit zwei / drei Schaumstoffpolstern 2150g.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Oktober 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Bitte keine Teilediskussion.
> 
> Ich vermute mal, es ist einfach ungewohnt für Euch, den Rahmen mit minimalem Federweg zu sehen, aber ich denke Ihr erkennt die Ähnlichkeit zum Vorgänger



1. 
Doch.
Mit Rückmeldung musst du leben, wenn du hier ein Bild zeigst 

2. 
Geht so, in meinem Society werkelt derzeit eine Magura Odur mit 100mm. 
Erlaubt wären 160mm, es ist erstaunlich wie wenig Federweg reicht, wenn die Winkel stimmen.

Klar ist das was anderes als die Lyrik im BFe (um wieder auf Cotic zu kommen), aber die 100mm fühlen sich deutlich besser an als die 120mm Manitou in dem alten Giant CC-Rahmen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. Oktober 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> 1.
> Doch.
> Mit Rückmeldung musst du leben, wenn du hier ein Bild zeigst



Ist klar, aber die Teile waren halt an einem reinen CC-Radl und entsprechen derzeit auch nicht meinen Vorstellungen für das Soul.
Von daher könnt ihr Teile kommentieren, aber außer Sattel, Laufrädern und Bremsen wird sich da noch einiges ändern. Und auf die Laufräder lass ich nix kommen. Günstig, robust, zuverlässig und bis 109kg freigegeben.


----------



## Elbambell (28. Oktober 2011)

Und ab gehts in die Alpen.  Yeah, Kurzurlaub. Meine Trailblade ist angekommen und zu meinem Erstaunen und zu meiner Begeisterung ist sie schwarz und nicht wie befürchtet bronzefarben. 
Frogmatic hatte mir versprochen noch einmal im Keller zu schauen, ob er einen Avid Bremsadapter IS für 185er Scheiben findet. Nachdem er mir schon so nett die Bremsschrauben hat zukommen lassen. (Die bekommst du dann quasi im Tausch zurück, da ich die ja dann gar nicht mehr brauche *hust*)

Schönes Wochenende. Komme hoffentlich mit einem schönen Bild zurück


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Avid Bremsadapter IS für 185er Scheiben



VR oder HR? Könnte ich evtl. auch rumliegen haben und brauche ich mangels Avid-Bremsen nicht mehr. Melde dich, wenn Frogmatic nicht fündig wird.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Oktober 2011)

Glaub mir....der WIRD fündig!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Oktober 2011)

Haufen Räder:


----------



## Elbambell (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ein wunderschÃ¶nes Wochenende mit unglaublich viel Sonne im AllgÃ¤u liegt hinter mir. Ein schÃ¶nes Bild ist wahrscheinlich nicht entstanden. Das lag sicher nicht an der Mangelware an technisch hÃ¶chst anspruchsvollen Stellen, sondern einfach an der Notwendigkeit die beiden Mitfahrer als Spotter abzustellen  Ja, es hÃ¶rt sich nicht nur so an, als wÃ¤re es ein riesiger SpaÃ gewesen. 

Jaypeare oder Frogmatic: was ich suche ist ein Avid Adapter VR 185 fÃ¼r IS (oder wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, mÃ¼sste auch gehen: IS HR 160) 
WÃ¤re klasse, wenn jemand da fÃ¼ndig wird.

Edit: Andernfalls ists auch nicht schlimm. Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich den bei Chainreaction Cycles ohne Versandkosten fÃ¼r < 10 â¬ bekomme.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ... Jaypeare oder Frogmatic: was ich suche ist ein Avid Adapter VR 185 für IS (oder wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müsste auch gehen: IS HR 160)
> Wäre klasse, wenn jemand da fündig wird. ...


falls die jungs nicht fündig werden. avid adapter hab ich so viele, die verkauf ich sogar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (31. Oktober 2011)

So, nun endlich mal ein Bild von meinem BeFe in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Baelko (31. Oktober 2011)

Wir hatten am Samstag auch Spaß...Cotic Treffen der Fraktion Heide Nord. Ein Soul war noch mit dabei

Haufen Räder:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elbambell (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey, Adapterproblem auf Grund von großer Ungeduld bereits gelöst. Leider fehlt der kleine Bash noch. 

BTW: Bei dem Bild mit den vielen Rädern krieg ich irgendwie unkontrolliertes Sabbern.


----------



## frogmatic (1. November 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Hey, Adapterproblem auf Grund von *großer Ungeduld* bereits gelöst.



Die Jugend 

Na dann stürme und dränge mal geschwind weiter, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Jaypeare (1. November 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Hey, Adapterproblem auf Grund von großer Ungeduld bereits gelöst. Leider fehlt der kleine Bash noch.


Jetzt wollt ich gerade schreiben, dass ich zwei solche Adapter rumliegen habe. 

Aber das kenn ich irgendwie...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (2. November 2011)

Carsten hat was geschickt! Den letzten Soda in 19"

Wishbone Hinterbau:




Tretlagerbereich:




Steuerrohrbereich:




Rahmen komplett:




derzeitiger Stand des Aufbaus:




derzeitiges Gewicht: 3438g
to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. November 2011)

@ Blauer Sauser: Geil 

Hab nun meinen Sattel übrigens doch 2cm nach vorn gesetzt, heute 80km hinter mir und da fühlte sich das am Soul besser an


----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2011)

soda = heiss!


----------



## Baelko (3. November 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Soda....derzeitiges Gewicht: 3438g...


......ich habe es schon befürchtet....wird ein leichter, scharfer Aufbau....ups,jetzt habe ich mich wieder als weight-weenie geoutet


----------



## Elbambell (3. November 2011)

Endlich ist es vollbracht. Mein Street / Trial / Dual / Dirt / Spaß / Fun / Lighttrail - BFe ist fertig. (Belassen wir es bei Street und Trial) 
Morgen hole ich noch den Truvativ Trials Guard (MiniBash) ab und schraube ihn dran. Erstes Rumhüpfen im Wohnzimmer auf 1 x 2 m lässt unglaublich gutes erhoffen. Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen, liegt aber zwischen 12 und 12,3 kg. Ich wiege es bei erster Gelegenheit. Versprochen!
Und für frogmatic habe ich drauf geachtet, dass das anstößige Bild diesmal nicht zu sehen ist. Nicht, dass noch Kinder mitlesen...


----------



## knarf123 (3. November 2011)

Mit Ssp würds noch gehen aber so siehts einfach nur nach Missbrauch aus!


----------



## Elbambell (3. November 2011)

Deine Kritik trifft voll ins Schwarze. Habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrung auf welchen Gang es hinauslaufen wird. Deshalb die provisorische Lösung. Auf kurz oder Lang wird es entweder auf eine DH-Kassette oder eine SSP-Lösung herauslaufen. Aber dafür müssen die finanziellen Mittel sich etwas erholen


----------



## knarf123 (3. November 2011)

Naja Hauptsache du hast Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2011)

mir taugt's soweit. sieht nach spass aus.

so hast Du wenigstens etwas um von a nach b zu kommen.
den gang, den Du beim rumspielen fährst möchest Du nicht durch die stadt treten müßen.


----------



## Baelko (4. November 2011)

@elbambel...die Gabel schaut mächtig kurz aus (steiler Winkel), wie lang ist die DMR? Bin gespannt. Du wirst ja berichten wie es sich mit der Gabel fährt.


----------



## Elbambell (4. November 2011)

Entspricht von der Einbauhöhe einer 100 er Federgabel. Zumindest laut DMR... ist auf jeden Fall sehr steil! Aber "mächtig" trifft es schön ganz gut. 1650g von mir gewogen, kaum leichter als die Talas... Fahrbericht und ein richtiges Foto zum Abschätzen der Geo folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (6. November 2011)

Wir haben letzte Woche eine X aus dem Karton gezogen das einen Transportschaden hat. Dummerweise ist der Stopper für die Schaltungen völlig verbogen. Ich habe gedacht mir mal einen Singlespeed Crosser damit aufzubauen und von Tobias aus Freiburg ein Exzentriker bestellt. Tobias ist der "Erfinder" vom Exzentriker. Die Version II vermarktet er selbst, Version I Trickstuff. Bin gespannt wie das Ding aussieht und sich ein Cotic X als SSp fährt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2011)

@Elbambell: Sieht unglaublich gut und nach viel Spaß aus

@Carsten: Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Elbambell (6. November 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Elbambell: Sieht unglaublich gut und nach viel Spaß aus


Danke dir. Die erste Probefahrt bestätigt auch deinen Eindruck. Jede Menge Spaß. Der Steile Winkel unterstützt eher das gewünschte Fahrverhalten. Mit ca 12 Kilo ist es viel einfacher zum rumhüpfen als mein Panzer.

Ontopic: 




Ja, ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch Andie... du hast leider sehr, sehr schnell recht behalten. 

Meine Idee ist jetzt auch ein SSP oder DSP also Dinglespeeder mit einem Gang zum trialen und einem, um die Strecke bis zum Spot zurücklegen zu können. Kettenlinie natürlich für den "Spielegang" optimiert. Ich frage gleich hier an dieser Stelle, weil ich eurem Urteil zu 100% vertraue. Hier sind ja einige "Experten" zu dem Thema vertreten:
Funktioniert das mit nem Rohloff Kettenspanner oder zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten? Ich danke euch gleich schon mal im Voraus 

Edit: Nach ersten google Suchen und Ähnlichem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich Dinglespeed realisieren könnte. Da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig Nachlesen


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2011)

Billiger Spanner von Point oder eventuell den Alfine, da muss das Ritzel aber recht weit nach innen. Der Rohloff ist für Trial zu schade. Man bleibt einfach hin und wieder hängen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2011)

Viel Spaß mit der Trialversion Elbambell 

Lord Shadow hat gestern mal wieder saubere Fotos geschossen!


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2011)

*dinglespeed* ist etwas nervig, wenn Du vorne nur das kleine blatt haben willst.
dann brauchst Du hinten entsprechend großen unterschied bei den ritzeln und damit verbunden der kettenlänge
um normal vorwärts zu kommen wäre 2:1 nicht schlecht also zb 26/13 + ein zweites ritzel daneben für deinen trialgang.
ich hatte damals 24/17 könnte mit 26/17 auch gehen. hab noch was da, dass Du zum testen haben könntest (17 und 18 zähne und das 22er von hibike ).
der rohloff spanner schafft keine 22 zähne hinten, selbst nicht der lange (der dh ist kürzer). weil sich dann ritzel + pulley berühren. das war mit 18 schon knapp.

wenn Du damit leben kannst die kette mit zwei handgriffen + inbus umzulegen könnte der *dmr sts* gehen, der steht im trialgang dann aber etwas von der kettenstrebe ab...
etwas ähnliches hat xlc im programm (CG-S04)... um die 15 euro, dann tut's beim crash nicht so weh.


----------



## Elbambell (8. November 2011)

Habe das Umrüstset von DMR bestellt. Die Ritzel werde ich von der Kassette übernehmen, da die kleinsten 3 ja einzeln gesteckt sind. Ob tatsächlich dinglespeed entscheide ich, nachdem ich den Kettenspanner gesehen habe.
Ist es nicht so, dass der Kettenspanner im Trialgang nicht näher an der Kettenstrebe sein müsste? So dass die Spannung in diesem Gang auch besser ist. Auf die Kettenführung kann ich beim Ssp verzichten, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2011)

da hast Du recht. kette bleibt ja gleich lang. hab's gedanklich verdreht. 

kettenführung brauchst Du nicht.

spannung: Du kannst entweder mit der rolle vom dmr die kette nach oben oder nach unten spannen. wenn es mit kettenlänge, ritzelgröße usw. hinhaut würde ich eher nach oben spannen. dann ist das zeug aus der schlusslinie. so in etwa.

ich würde übrigens auf dauer ritzel mit breiter auflage nehmen. die normalen kassettenritzel fressen sich gerne mal in den alu freilauf der nabe.
besonders wenn Du im dicken gang und wiegetritt den berg hoch bolzt


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. November 2011)

Hier der derzeitige Stand meines Cotic Soda:













Gewicht momentan: 7215g
Kritik natürlich erwünscht.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was die Farbe der Bremse angeht. Ist das Rot zuviel? 
Eventuell eine schwarze oder silberne R1?
Gabel wird wohl mittelfristig gegen eine schwarze getauscht.

Außerdem steht die Kurbel noch zur Auswahl. Bestellt ist eine e.thirteen XC Single mit TA Blättern auf 2-fach 40-26. Die ist aber nicht so schnell lieferbar. 
Ich finde die neue silberne X.0 noch passend.
Schaltung wird X.0 9-fach mit Twister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. November 2011)

Schick. Die roten Bremsen und weiße Gabel wären für mich so absolut in Ordnung. Bei der Kurbel würde ich auch Richtung silber gehen.
Aber was sind das für luftige Bremsscheiben? Denen würde ich zumindest kein Vertrauen schenken


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. November 2011)

Ashima Ultralite. Fahre ich seit 3 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. November 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ashima Ultralite. Fahre ich seit 3 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.



Ok, bei meinen 80kg nackig würd ich die dennoch nur ungern nehmen. Werden die Arme bei denen auf Zug belastet?


----------



## Baelko (11. November 2011)

Das Cotic Soda nimmt ja Form an. Bin gespannt wie sich die e thirteen mit dem SRAM Red Umwerfer schalten lässt. Mehr rote Teile sollten nicht dran. Die Bremsscheiben gehen für ein XC/Marathon Bike in Ordnung. Falls du einen zweiten King Cage Flaschenhalter brauchst dann melde dich per PM.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. November 2011)

Sodele, nun ein besseres Foto, Sattel auch weiter vorn. Zwar ist die Stütze auf Rennposition, die Gabel stieß heute bei meiner Runde, die ich normal mit dem Enduro fahre an ihre Grenzen *g* Aber in gemächlicherem Tempo geht das scho:


----------



## Parolli (13. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein erstes Cotic wird am Dienstag geliefert. Leider hab ich mich in Sachen Federgabel noch nicht entschieden.
Welcher Federweg harmonisiert am besten mit dem Rahmen. Ich hab von 120-180mm hier im Forum alles schon gesehen! Es soll halt ein guter Allrounder werden. Hab an ne RS Sektor oder Revelation gedacht.

Gruß Parolli







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (13. November 2011)

Die Sektor ist sicherlich sehr harmonisch bei dem Rahmen. Da berichte ich aus Erfahrung. Zwischen 140 und 160 ist alles super. Die anderen Varianten sind eher Extreme und nicht ganz für den eigentlichen Einsatz geeignet.


----------



## Parolli (13. November 2011)

Wär vom Preis auch sehr interresant! Da das Bike auch ab und zu meine Freundin fahren soll weiß ich halt nicht wie aufwendig das mit dem Federwechsel ist. Das sei wohl mit dem neuen Dual Position System anders als bisher!? 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Performance einer 2011er Revelation mit Dual Position Air?

Die Frage die sich auch noch stellt, Weiße oder Schwarze Gabel?

Laufräder hätte ich in Schwarz oder Weiß.

Parolli


----------



## Elbambell (13. November 2011)

Das kannste halten wie Pfarrer Braun. Stilberatung halte ich immer für etwas schwierig.
Beisteuer kann ich folgendes: Habe gerade auch ein BFe in cyan aufgebaut und hatte erst eine weiße Talas und jetzt eine schwarze Trailblade drinnen. Geht farblich beides, allerdings fand ich die weiße Gabel hübscher, weil sie zu den weißen Decals passt. 

Dual Position kenne ich mal wieder gar nicht. Danke für den Sonntagmittag-Lektüre Tip. (Gebe zu ich hätte bis eben das für das 2-Step System gehalten... )


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2011)

Weiße Gabel im BFe find ich meistens(!) nicht so schön.
140-160mm Federweg sind perfekt, ich hatte auch schon eine 180er Domain drin und eine 150er 66, die so hoch baut wie meine 203er Travis. Geht gut, wird dann aber sehr abfahrtsorientiert, die Verspieltheit leidet etwas.
Die 150er Revelation 2P-Air hatten wir im Test-BFe. Geht für eine AM Gabel echt gut, ist aber eben keine FR Gabel.


----------



## Baelko (13. November 2011)

Neues Cotic BFe aus Hamburg....Peter seins..Bilder von der ersten Ausfahrt, Leitungen kürzen ist noch die Tage angesagt.


----------



## accutrax (13. November 2011)

ist das ein L rahmen..?

gruss accu


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2011)

Hi, nee, ist ein M Rahmen.


----------



## mangolassi (14. November 2011)

> Tobias ist der "Erfinder" vom Exzentriker. Die Version II vermarktet er  selbst, Version I Trickstuff. Bin gespannt wie das Ding aussieht und  sich ein Cotic X als SSp fährt.


Mist, das wars mit dem einzigen Cotic mit Original-Exzentriker








Edit sagt: 11,6 kg mit Highroller 1-ply


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2011)

Gut zu wissen das der Exzentriker auch hardcore geeignet ist


----------



## argh (14. November 2011)

Carsten, hast du das X schon zusammen gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (14. November 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich will jetzt auch endlich mal die Katz ausm Sack lassen. Dauernd nur mitlesen ohne was zu posten ist echt bescheiden

Bin durch Zufall auf das Cotic BFe gestoßen und habe mich gleich in diesen Rahmen verliebt. Liebe auf den ersten Blick???...wer dran glaubt ja aber ihr kennt ja den ganzen Mtb-Dschungel...es ist net einfach das passende Rad zu finden.
Ich kann ab heute sagen es ist ein Traum wahr geworden. Ein klassisches Hardtail aus Stahl was zu einem "Problemlosbike" werden soll. Net viel Schnörgel dran nur das wesentliche.

Da ist es nun endlich :



Ich bin absolut happy und bedanke mich auch nochmal für den tollen Support von Eaven-Cycles.

Endlich kann ich auch hier mitschreiben

MfG Chris

PS: Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2011)

Gut


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2011)

Hi Chris, sieht gut aus Ich denke die Rahmengröße passt gut. Was ist das für eine Kefü?

Hi Arne,
nee, die X Kiste ist noch nicht zusammen. Ich Idiot habe mich beim Winterpokal angemeldet und fahre jetzt (im Winter) wieder mehr Rad. Die Tage werden wir es wohl zusammen bekommen. Der "Exzentriker" macht einen guten Eindruck. Überhaupt ist der "Exzentriker-Chef" Tobias sehr nett! ...Kleine Firma, unbedingt unterstützen! Das Bike wird ohne Scheibenbremsen und "Schaltungsgeraffel" deutlich leichter. So sieht die Baustelle aus:


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2011)

Kettenführung ist eine Stinger, denke ich. Bei den meisten die Standard KeFü an der Bifi.


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. November 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kettenführung ist eine Stinger, denke ich. Bei den meisten die Standard KeFü an der Bifi.


Hast Recht!...aber echt gut verarbeitet das Teil


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2011)

NC17 Stinger? Ich finde auch die von Chris farblich abgestimmte Wasseruhr im Keller super


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> NC17 Stinger? Ich finde auch die von Chris farblich abgestimmte Wasseruhr im Keller super


Ja das ist die von NC-17. Habe mich erstmal im Net über ne Kettenführung schlaumachen müssen. War gespannt ob ich das alles verbaut bekomme. Ist meine erste Kettenführung...wollt ich schon immer mal haben. Jedesmal auf den Trail mit dem Fully schon geärgert doch jetzt mit nem Hardtail war dies Pflicht
Ich habe mich voll in das Rad verliebt. 
Mein Bruder war auch begeistert...den bekomm ich noch dazu das er sichg auch eins aufbaut.
Der meinte wenn sein Spezi Stumpi mal Probleme macht kauft er sich auch nen Cotic
Glaube da sollte ich mal ordentlich die Lager mit Sand einreiben


----------



## knarf123 (14. November 2011)

Schönes Rad dein BFe!


----------



## Elbambell (14. November 2011)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Ja das ist die von NC-17. Habe mich erstmal im Net über ne Kettenführung schlaumachen müssen. War gespannt ob ich das alles verbaut bekomme. Ist meine erste Kettenführung...wollt ich schon immer mal haben. Jedesmal auf den Trail mit dem Fully schon geärgert doch jetzt mit nem Hardtail war dies Pflicht
> Ich habe mich voll in das Rad verliebt.
> Mein Bruder war auch begeistert...den bekomm ich noch dazu das er sichg auch eins aufbaut.
> Der meinte wenn sein Spezi Stumpi mal Probleme macht kauft er sich auch nen Cotic
> Glaube da sollte ich mal ordentlich die Lager mit Sand einreiben



Ja ja, deine ganze Geschichte ist mir äußert bekannt. Und mit deinem Bruder wird das ganze abgerundet. Hatte selbst lauter Probleme mit meinem Stumpi und habe mir dann ein Sorglosbike aufbauen wollen. Frogmatic hat mir sein BFe gezeigt, dann , dann gekauft. 
Glückwunsch!

Der / die / das Exentriker ist wirklich genial. Wird mein TrialBFe auch noch bekommen. Auf Grund des Preises aber nicht sofort. Einfach eine geile Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (14. November 2011)

Freut mich das es gut ankommt mein BFe
..sehe auch mal in Eure Alben rein um mich bissl von Euren Stahlrossen inspirieren zu lassen.

Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat dann raus damit...lasst Eure Fantasie freien lauf.

Was haltet Ihr von diesen nukeproofteilen am BFe. Dieses schwarz-gelb finde ich klasse. Denkt ihr die Teile sind zu heavy an dem Bike?
Optisch sind die echt nice aber was sagt das Gewicht?
Syntace doch die bessere Wahl?

Greetz


----------



## Raubritter (14. November 2011)

Ich find die Nukeproof Teile super! Was fährst du für Bremsen? - der Hebel wirkt auf deinem Bild so rießig. 
Ansonsten find ichs gut, ich hab mir vorgestern noch ne reverb reingebaut..macht im Mittelgebirge einfach nur Spaß - man ist immer im Flow.


----------



## knarf123 (14. November 2011)

ohne den ollen Roten Steuersatz würds passen!


----------



## Raubritter (14. November 2011)

Ich hab auch noch nen schwarzen nukeproof rumliegen. Allerdings bin ich zu faul nur wegen der Farbe zu wechseln.


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. November 2011)

@Raubritter
Das sind Formula Oro K24 Bremsen mit anderen Hebeln von Strailine :
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ine-Tuning-Bremshebel-Formula-Oro::18535.html
Wirken nur so aufm Bild groß...sind in Wirklich keit auch net größer als die Orginalen Hebel.
Wollte keine Karbongriffe mehr da mir einer gerissen ist.

Schick diese Nukeproof-Teile.
Der gelbe Lenker und gelbe Pedale wären mir zuviel
In schwarz würde das alles bissl dezenter und besser aussehen.Ist halt Geschmackssache
Danke für die schnellen gesposteten Bilder

Ansonsten das Rad top aufgebaut


----------



## mangolassi (14. November 2011)

@baelko: Wird das nicht tricky, die Kette zu spannen, mit der Race Face Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. November 2011)

... und ich persönlich finde, dass die silberne Kurbel farblich nicht gut passt. Aber wahrscheinlich hattest du die in der Restekiste.


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2011)

wie viel reifen verträgt eigentlich der cotic x hinterbau?
habe hier ein bild mit 47er smart sams gefunden.
sieht so aus, als wäre es das, sofern man noch dreck dazurechnet. right?

edit: das ist ja das roadrat... schussel ich...
ok, das hat ja horizontale ausfaller, da geht dann etwas mehr...

also ich würde die frage für das x aber bestehe lassen.


----------



## radjey (16. November 2011)

Haben Roadrat und X den gleichen Hinterbau?


----------



## Baelko (16. November 2011)

Was die Reifenfreiheit angeht ist es so ungefähr gleich, das Roadrat ist eher schmaler. 
Wenn du beim RR mit horizontalem Ausfaller das Rad in mittlerer Position einbaust, dann ist die Reifenfreiheit bei ca. 46mm. Beim neuen X ist die Reifenfreiheit ca. 55mm. Da passt locker ein 42iger Reifen rein.


----------



## exto (16. November 2011)

@Baelko.

Wenn das Ding dann fertig ist, muss es aber auch standesgemäß bewegt werden 

Z.B. bei den 24 Stunden am Alfsee (Nähe Osnabrück). Ich hab da bisher zwar in der MTB - Solo - Klasse gemeldet, bin aber scher am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch mit dem SSP Roadrat in der Cross - Klasse antrete. Die Strecke ist dafür sicherlich optimal. Wär doch ne prima Gelegenheit, der versammelten Gemeinde mal die Tauglichkeit des klassischen britischen Rahmenbaus (ok, -verkaufs) und des technischen Minimalismus vor Augen zu führen


----------



## Baelko (16. November 2011)

Ich habe mir so was für die Hamburger Rennen gedacht. Stahl mit einem Gang vs. Carbonkiste. 

Leider sind die Leute ja in der Hobbyklasse am wenigsten entspannt. Mittlerweile stehen da 40 bis 50 Leuten am Start und es geht meist sehr eng zu. Meine aktiven Racer haben aber berichtet das die Kurse meist flach sind, da dürfte es mit einem SSp passen. Ich warte mal ab. Die nächsten Rennen in Hamburg sind im Dezember.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2011)

Hmm. Auf Eaven-cyles ist jetzt quasi zu lesen, dass das Soda tatsächlich ausläuft. 

Erfreulich ist, dass das BFe und das alte Roadrat günstiger geworden sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald noch ein paar Coticjünger. Ein paar mehr Bifis, auch in den Bikeparks, fände ich sehr begrüßenswert


----------



## Elbambell (16. November 2011)

Der Exzentriker hat es mir ja ganz schön angetan. Habt ihr Infos dazu, was der Exzentriker II im Verkauf kosten soll? Oder muss ich dazu einfach mal Tobias kontaktieren? Bin auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht sehr gespannt, Carsten!


----------



## mangolassi (16. November 2011)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht den regulären Verkaufspreis gezahlt, meine aber sowas wie 189.- gehört zu haben. 
Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Trickstuff Exzentriker ist, dass du nicht unbedingt eine Singlespeed Kurbel brauchst oder die Aufnahmen für das kleine Kettenblatt wegfeilen musst, weil die Lagerschalen normal gross sind. Also für Unentschlossene wie mich genau richtig.
Bei der Montage hilft es, die Anleitung genau zu lesen und sich erstmal reinzudenken. Bei Bfe mit der alten LX Kurbel hat übrigens der Konterring nicht mehr reingepasst, sonst wär die Welle zu kurz. Aber den brauchts wohl nicht wirklich.


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Beim neuen X ist die Reifenfreiheit ca. 55mm. Da passt locker ein 42iger Reifen rein.


danke. das ist leider zu wenig für meine monstercross idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (17. November 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der Exzentriker hat es mir ja ganz schön angetan. Habt ihr Infos dazu, was der Exzentriker II im Verkauf kosten soll? Oder muss ich dazu einfach mal Tobias kontaktieren? Bin auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht sehr gespannt, Carsten!



......es soll da ja irgendwo irgendeinen Händler für Cotic Rahmen geben.....könnte doch sein das der auch eventuell irgendwie vielleicht den Exzentriker verkauft? Also so jetzt mal ohne für diesen Händler zu werben. Weil Werbung ist doof und es gibt dann berechtigt auch gleich eine Abmahnung vom IBC Team.


----------



## Elbambell (17. November 2011)

Hmmm... kenne nur einen Cotic Händler in Deutschland und der hat auf seiner HP keinen Hinweis auf den Exzentriker. Aber dann werde ich ihn einfach mal persönlich ansprechen müssen. Danke für den Tipp.

Btw: Du hast gleich eine Email


----------



## Baelko (17. November 2011)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ... der hat auf seiner HP keinen Hinweis auf den Exzentriker....


....doch hat er in seiner Preisliste auf der Kaufe Ich Seite.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. November 2011)

Wer ist dieser misteriöse Mensch (wenn es überhaupt einer ist) eigentlich?


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2011)

Ihr macht mir angst! 
HEißt das, dass es Aliens gibt, ganz in unserer Nähe, dass sie sogar unsere heißgeliebten Räder vertreiben?


----------



## Baelko (18. November 2011)

Wir wollen noch mal biken und treffen uns südlich von Hamburg um in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren.

So, finaler Termin steht fest. Wir treffen uns nun am nächsten Sonntag, 27. Nov. um 11:00h am Parkplatz am Karlstein. Meldet euch bei mir: PM oder  http://www.eaven-cycles.com/


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. November 2011)

Ich kann an beiden Termin nicht! 
EIn andern mal wieder.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. November 2011)

20. wäre ok.


----------



## Baelko (23. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich wußte es schon länger hatte mich aber verpflichtet den Mund zu halten. Jetzt ist es official, Cy hat es im News-Letter veröffentlicht. 


For the last 2 and a half years we have been working on a new full suspension frame.
It's finally finished and going into production, so we wanted to announce that we're
back in the game and they're due in mid-March 2012.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The frame is called the Cotic Rocket. It's a trail bike with 150mm rear travel for
140-160mm forks. I have so much to tell you about, but I'm going to do that in detail
over the next few weeks in (relatively) easily digested chunks via the mailing list.
It has been a long project, and we're incredibly proud of this bike
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Stay tuned!
Cheers,
Cy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (23. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
heute war ich endlich mal im Freien mit meinem Cotic BFe spielen und ich kann mir das  nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht nehmen
Das Rad ist sowas von "kompfortabel und verspielt" das ich meinem Fully netmal hinterherheulen muss
Ich bin echt verliebt in den Rahmen...es wurde hier im Forum net zuviel versprochen über Stahlrahmen.Bin froh mich für solch eine Spaßmaschine entschieden zu haben.
Hier noch ein Bild (Handy!) von meiner Jungfernfahrt auf nem hometrail.



Gruß Chris


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2011)

So gings mir auch

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf das Rocket.


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2011)

erst mal den neunundzwanziger... oder kommt der jetzt doch nicht?


----------



## Baelko (23. November 2011)

Doch, doch....Neuheiten Feuerwerk bei Cotic. Das Solaris und auch das Rocket kommen als Neuheiten im Frühjahr. Beim Rocket dürft ihr jetzt mal raten aus welchem/welchen Material/Materialien es ist.

@Chris....willkommen in der Familie. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Parolli (23. November 2011)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> heute war ich endlich mal im Freien mit meinem Cotic BFe spielen und ich kann mir das  nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht nehmen
> Das Rad ist sowas von "kompfortabel und verspielt" das ich meinem Fully netmal hinterherheulen muss
> Ich bin echt verliebt in den Rahmen...es wurde hier im Forum net zuviel versprochen über Stahlrahmen.Bin froh mich für solch eine Spaßmaschine entschieden zu haben.
> ...



Hi, ist das ein M Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. November 2011)

Da die ethirteen Kurbel lange Lieferzeit hatte, habe ich mich für eine XTR entschlossen. 
Damit so gut wie fertig:





Kassette wird noch gegen eine 11-34 XT/XTR getauscht und ein paar Lenkerendstopfen muß ich mir auch noch besorgen.
Endgewicht knapp über 8,9kg.

Bilder in freier Wildbahn werden nachgereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (23. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Doch, doch....Neuheiten Feuerwerk bei Cotic. Das Solaris und auch das Rocket kommen als Neuheiten im Frühjahr. Beim Rocket dürft ihr jetzt mal raten aus welchem/welchen Material/Materialien es ist.
> 
> @Chris....willkommen in der Familie. Sieht gut aus!


Das rocket wird aus stahl+alu sein? 
Ich fri fra freue mich schon auf die ganzen Neuheiten!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Beim Rocket dürft ihr jetzt mal raten aus welchem/welchen Material/Materialien es ist.




Echt?


----------



## Baelko (23. November 2011)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das rocket wird aus stahl+alu sein?
> Ich fri fra freue mich schon auf die ganzen Neuheiten!


...........Mist, schon erraten. Na, ich checke mal wann Cy die Informationssperre lockert und versorge euch mit Details.


----------



## Baelko (23. November 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> ....Bilder in freier Wildbahn werden nachgereicht


.....ich würde gern wissen wie sich der Umwerfer in der freien Wildbahn macht.


----------



## Schibbl (24. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...........Mist, schon erraten. Na, ich checke mal wann Cy die Informationssperre lockert und versorge euch mit Details.


Wie viel Alu muss es denn sein und wie viel Stahl kann es sein? Wird es so etwas wie das DMR Bolt nur mit angemehmeren Schwingendrehpunkt?  Ich muss unbedingt Geld anhäufen für mein neues Enduro Cotic.


----------



## extrafresh78 (24. November 2011)

@Baelko   THX...Du hast es möglich gemacht
@Parolli   Das ist ein S Rahmen

Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2011)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## extrafresh78 (24. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


Ganze 1,68m


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2011)

Okay, da bin ich mal gespannt wie ich mit 1,86 und langen Stelzen auf dem M-Rahmen sitzen werde.


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2011)

soda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (24. November 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Okay, da bin ich mal gespannt wie ich mit 1,86 und langen Stelzen auf dem M-Rahmen sitzen werde.


Wenn Baelko fragst was für ne Größe Du brauchst dann kann der Dir bestimmt das richtige Empfehlen. Der kennt sich da schon aus 
Ist bei der Größe ja echt bestimmt so nen Schwank zwischen M und L
Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (24. November 2011)

Cotic Rocket? 150mm Trailbike? Klingt interessant. Gibts schon Bilder, oder gar Detailinfos, wie Geometrie, Rahmengewicht etc.?


----------



## Baelko (24. November 2011)

Das Rocket hat einen Stahl Hauptrahmen und Druckstreben. Die Kettenstreben sind aus Alu mit Syntace X-12 Steckachsensystem und Aufnahme für das Schaltwerk. Der Rahmen und vor allen Dingen das Heck sollen sehr steif sein. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Bilder von den Prototypen gesehen. Genaue Daten zu Gewicht und Geometrie hat Cy noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2011)

User Blomfontein fährt bei über 1,90 einen M Rahmen für FR und Touren. Kein Problem, wird bei ihm aber mit der Sattelstütze eng. Was willst du denn hauptsächlich mit der Wurst fahren?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Da die ethirteen Kurbel lange Lieferzeit hatte, habe ich mich für eine XTR entschlossen.
> Damit so gut wie fertig:
> 
> Kassette wird noch gegen eine 11-34 XT/XTR getauscht und ein paar Lenkerendstopfen muß ich mir auch noch besorgen.
> ...



Geil!


----------



## Jaypeare (24. November 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Das Rocket hat einen Stahl Hauptrahmen und Druckstreben. Die Kettenstreben sind aus Alu mit Syntace X-12 Steckachsensystem und Aufnahme für das Schaltwerk. Der Rahmen und vor allen Dingen das Heck sollen sehr steif sein. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Bilder von den Prototypen gesehen. Genaue Daten zu Gewicht und Geometrie hat Cy noch nicht freigegeben.



Danke 

Naja, leicht wirds bei den Eckdaten und der Cotic-typischen Vorliebe für robuste Rahmen wohl eher nicht sein. Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. November 2011)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem Cotic Soda eine kleine Fotosession an der Burgsinner Richteiche.
Früher wurden hier die Verbrecher aufgehängt.
Heutzutage ist die Meute der Transgermany schon vorbeigefahren.

Erster Eindruck: Titan ist schon was feines













@Baelko:
Der Sram Red verhält sich bis jetzt unproblematisch und lässt sich sauber schalten.


----------



## extrafresh78 (25. November 2011)

@ Blauer Sauser
Wahnsinn Dein Soda. Schönste Titan-Bike das ich jeh gesehen habe Der Aufbau ist grandios

Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau...morgens schnell ein paar Kilometer zu nem anderen IBC Mitglied gedüst um vor der Tour noch den neuen Vorbau zu kaufen
Das Rad hat heute einiges wegstecken müssen und es war genial. Härteprüfung bestanden
Hier ein Bild vom umgestalteten Bike 



Schönen Abend!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2011)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Wenn Baelko fragst was für ne Größe Du brauchst dann kann der Dir bestimmt das richtige Empfehlen. Der kennt sich da schon aus
> Ist bei der Größe ja echt bestimmt so nen Schwank zwischen M und L
> Gruß



Ich habe den M-Rahmen ja schon ne Weile. Gestern hab ich ihn endlich aufgebaut, gleich wird er getestet. Bilder folgen. Begauffahren ist bei mir nur Mittel zum Zweck. Der erste Eindruck auf der Straße sagt M passt!
Bin gespannt wie sich das Bike auf dem Trail macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2011)

So, hier ist es:













Bin total begeistert!  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man's damit noch so stehen lassen kann auf FR-Trails. Bei weniger rumpeligen Passagen bin ich damit so gar nen Tick schneller als mit dem FR-Bike. Absolut super!


----------



## Without (26. November 2011)

nen Lappen bitte. Bei dem Soda hab ich glatt es sabbern angefangen  top teil


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2011)

Super das BFe mit roten Felgen!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. November 2011)

Without schrieb:


> nen Lappen bitte. Bei dem Soda hab ich glatt es sabbern angefangen  top teil





extrafresh78 schrieb:


> @ Blauer Sauser
> Wahnsinn Dein Soda. Schönste Titan-Bike das ich jeh gesehen habe Der Aufbau ist grandios



Danke, danke. Ich bin geschmeichelt.
Es steckt auch viel Herzblut drinnen. Und Ich liebe es


----------



## Baelko (27. November 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem Cotic Soda eine kleine Fotosession an der Burgsinner Richteiche.


.....super. Da passt alles. Ich finde die XTR Kurbel auch sehr stimmig zur Titanoberfläche und dem geätzten Cotic Schriftzug. 

Macht richtig Spaß den Thread anzuklicken. Sind immer sehr schöne Bikes am Start. Aber die Bfe's nehmen etwas Überhand


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2011)

Ist einfach ein gutes Bike für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. November 2011)

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, der einzige in der Gegend zu sein der Cotic überhaupt kennt... Aber am ersten Tag auf dem Hometrail wurde ich aus voller Fahrt gestoppt... Jemand, der sich auch überlegt ein BFe anzuschaffen, hatte es im Vorbeifahren erkannt und wollte mal probesitzen... Da werd ich wohl doch nicht der einzige sein, der in der Gegend Cotic fährt. Schade


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. November 2011)

Nein, Spitze

Beste Grüße,
A.Nonym


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon öfter: "Oh cool, ein Soul!"

Allerdings finde ich, dass man mittlerweile die von einem gewissen übereifrigen Importeur ausgelöste verantwortungslose Cotic-Flut in deutschen Landen eindämmen sollte. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ein Cotic irgendwann zur Dutzendware wird. 


Bevor jemand schimpft. Das ist natürlich NICHT ernst gemeint. Ich finde es super, dass diese sympatische Marke einen ebenso sympathischen Vertreter gefunden hat.


----------



## extrafresh78 (28. November 2011)

@Jaypeare   Ja das haste Recht...das soll schon so ne kleine verrückte Gemeinde bleiben

Am So bin ich morgens durch den Nachbarort gefahren und mein ehemaliger Fahrradhändler ist mir mit ein paar Kumpels entgegengekommen. Der Kerl war mir sowas von unsymphatisch in den letzten Jahren
Die Kumpels haben alle gegrüßt und der hat mich netmal erkannt weil er richtig auf den Rahmen gestarrt hat beim vorbeifahren. So was schönes hat der wohl noch nie gesehen
Klar wenn man nur Cube und ein paar langweilige XC Rockys im Laden stehen hat

"Cotic darf nicht zur Stangenware werden...setzt meinetwegen jetzt die Preise so hoch wie Ihr wollt!" 
..habe ja jetzt eins

Gruß Chris


----------



## Baelko (2. Dezember 2011)

Zur Frage wie der aktuelle Cotic Soul Rahmen aussieht:










Die Rahmen wiegen zwischen 1950g (S) bis 2070g (L)...echtes Gewicht... aus der Box.


----------



## argh (3. Dezember 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten zum Solaris?


----------



## Baelko (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja....das Solaris kommt Anfang März und wir haben zu wenig bestellt. Cy hat allein in England schon ca. 30 Vorbestellungen. Dann bekommen die Disti's in Südafrika und in der USA noch Rahmen, und so ist die Batch fast weg. Nur 10 Stck aus der ersten Batch kommen nach D-land

10 Stück kommen als Ssp Variante mit horizontalem, geschlitztem Ausfaller. Allerdings so wie das Simple auch wieder mit Kabelführung für Alfine und Co. Für D-land habe sind keine davon bestellt. 

In Sachen exakter Geo, Gewicht und vor allen Dingen Preis hat Cy noch nichts verlauten lassen. Preis: wahrscheinlich auf Soul Niveau.

Ausgelegt auf Gabel mit mindestens 470mm Bauhöhe, d.h. für starre Gabeln oder Gabeln mit 100mm bis 120mm Federweg. 

Reifenfreiheit ist ordentlich, von 2,2 bis 2,4. Der 2,4 Ardent soll reinpassen.

Farbe: Orange oder "Bfe-blau".

Es gibt nur die Größen M bis XL. XL ist erstmalig verfügbar, für die großen Jungs. 

Bild....in der Produktion wird das Sitzrohr etwas steiler sein.


----------



## Baelko (4. Dezember 2011)

Anno auf X beim Stevens Cup in Elmshorn


----------



## argh (4. Dezember 2011)

Mach Cy doch mal bitte klar, dass das X unbedingt auch noch für länger gewachsene Menschen gebaut werden muss. Schönes Teil...


----------



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin, ich habe hier mal einen neuen Thread für das Rocket aufgemacht:
Cotic Rocket Fully mit Hauptrahmen aus Stahl

Cy stellt in einem Video das Rocket vor. Die Spezifikation habe ich auch da eingestellt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_mmqajR0Ko&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heavy mental (8. Dezember 2011)

Geschlumpftes Schlimple, Bild ist schon ein wenig älter - Rad gibts so schon länger nicht mehr.



Rocket ist schon spannend, Stahl Hinterbau wäre natürlich cremig..


----------



## zastafari (8. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Cy stellt in einem Video das Rocket vor
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_mmqajR0Ko&feature=youtu.be



...blablabla,blablablab,blablablabla... schlimmer als jeder Teppichverkäufer...


----------



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

Ist halt eine kleine Firma und sicher Cy's erster Auftritt dieser Art. Nicht vergessen das er Engländer ist...wie bei den Amis auch ist da natürlich alles "super fantastic"


----------



## bender_79 (8. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Zur Frage wie der aktuelle Cotic Soul Rahmen aussieht:
> ...
> Die Rahmen wiegen zwischen 1950g (S) bis 2070g (L)...echtes Gewicht... aus der Box.



Gabs da irgendwelche Änderungen?

grüße


----------



## frogmatic (8. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe hier mal einen neuen Thread für das Rocket aufgemacht:
> *Cotic Rocket Fully mit Hauptrahmen aus Stahl*



Ich hab da mal was ergänzt...

ich finde das Video nicht schlimm - kommt doch ganz sympathisch rüber. Und klar freut er sich über sein neues Baby, warum nicht? Würde ich auch tun.
Immerhin ist er Brite und nicht Ami, dann wäre sicher alles "amazing", "exciting" und "awesome" usw., brrr.

Die ewigen Nörgler will ich mal sehen wenn sie 5min am Stück in die Kamera sprechen sollen.


----------



## argh (8. Dezember 2011)

heavy mental schrieb:


> Geschlumpftes Schlimple, Bild ist schon ein wenig älter - Rad gibts so schon länger nicht mehr.



sehr sehr schönes teil!


----------



## a.nienie (8. Dezember 2011)

leider sieht man von dem fully nicht viel.


----------



## accutrax (8. Dezember 2011)

simple mit schlumpf.....super !!!

gruss accu


----------



## Schibbl (9. Dezember 2011)

heavy mental schrieb:


> Geschlumpftes Schlimple, Bild ist schon ein wenig älter - Rad gibts so schon länger nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket ist schon spannend, Stahl Hinterbau wäre natürlich cremig..


Sehr schöner Aufbau! Schön dezent und ausschließlich die richtigen Teile dran. Die wunderschöne Pace, Middleburns, Hope Minis ... Träum!
Warum gibt es das Rad nicht mehr? War da der Langfinger unterwegs? Und was klebt da am Unterrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Dezember 2011)

kann man den schlumpf eingeklickt mit der ferse bedienen?


----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2011)

Schlumpf-Simple 

... alte Träume wieder erweckt! Musste das denn sein?


----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Ich bin jetzt auch im "Club"





Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Dezember 2011)

Dann werden die Rockys ja jetzt vernachlässigt
Nicht schlimm


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch im "Club"
> 
> ...



Moinsen 

Na das wurd aber auch mal Zeit!
Endlich mal ein anständiger Rahmen!
Gut Ding will halt Weile haben.....
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,endlich bin ich nicht mehr der einzige mit nem Cotic in Hamburgs schönem Südosten!

Lg

Nils


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin! Ich bin jetzt auch im "Club".Robert


....Robert, welcome! Somit entwickelt sich Hamburg weiter zur echten Cotic Hochburg. Das Ding sieht gut erhalten aus, hast du wohl einen guten Treffer gelandet. Viel Spaß mit dem Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Dezember 2011)

Sodele, Winter is coming  
Spikes sind drauf, Flatpedale und Neoguard dran, nun kann es weiter gehen


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2011)

So, Cy hat die Solaris Katze aus dem Sack gelassen. 

Größen:
Oberrohr M: 604mm; Steuerrohr: 100mm; Sitzrohr: 445
Oberrohr L: 625mm; Steuerrohr: 110mm; Sitzrohr: 483
Oberrohr XL: 645mm; Steuerrohr: 120mm; Sitzrohr: 521

Steuerrohrwinkel bei 100mm Federgabel 70 Grad.
Sitzrohrwinkel bei 100mm Federgabel 72,5 Grad.

Steuerrohrwinkel bei 80mm Federgabel oder starrer 470mm Gabel 71 Grad.
Sitzrohrwinkel bei 80mm Federgabel oder starrer 470mm Gabel 73,5 Grad.

Gewicht: 2,1 Kg für einen L Rahmen.

Preis in Euro wird dann wohl bei dem üblen Umrechnungskurs 609,- inkl. Hope Klemme sein.

Mehr dazu auf der UK Cotic Seite. http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/solaris
Die Seite des bekannten Importeurs für D-land  wird demnächst fertig.


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sodele, Winter is coming
> Spikes sind drauf,


....welche Spikes hast du gekauft?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....welche Spikes hast du gekauft?



Sind noch vom letzten Jahr, die halten immer zwei Winter: Conti Spike Claw 2.1, 240 Spikes. Gut (Ice Spiker Pro von Schwalbe sind aber besser) und günstig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir und meiner Freundin für die Alltagsräder mal Marathon Winter bestellt, die haben wenigstens noch ein bisschen freie Lauffläche.
Fürs MTB bleiben die Mythos XC 1.95 die Schneereifen.


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sind noch vom letzten Jahr, die halten immer zwei Winter: Conti Spike Claw 2.1, 240 Spikes. Gut (Ice Spiker Pro von Schwalbe sind aber besser) und günstig.


...warum sind die Ice Spiker besser? Conti ist mittlerweile schon wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß, OT aber sind diese Spike-Schlappen wirklich so ne Offenbarung?

Ich habe, obwohl es ziemlich blöd klingt, erstklassige Erfahrungen auf Schnee und Eis (wenn's nicht grad frisch poliert ist) mit Furious Fred gemacht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...warum sind die Ice Spiker besser? Conti ist mittlerweile schon wieder ausverkauft.



Nur die Pro. Leichter und in 2.35 verfügbar, dazu hochwertigere Spikes.




exto schrieb:


> Ich weiß, OT aber sind diese Spike-Schlappen wirklich so ne Offenbarung?
> 
> Ich habe, obwohl es ziemlich blöd klingt, erstklassige Erfahrungen auf Schnee und Eis (wenn's nicht grad frisch poliert ist) mit Furious Fred gemacht.



Klingt blöd, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Du auf richtigem Eis mit dem Fred gute Erfahrungen machen kannst. Mit keinem normalen Reifen. Im Schnee braucht man keine Spikes. Aber auf nassem Holz und planen Eisflächen schon. Hab mir da vor zwei Jahren wegen einer Eisfläche an einer Kurve mächtig die Knie geprellt. Da war das Rad einfach weg, ohne auch nur die geringste Chance zu reagieren.

Davon abgesehen fahre ich bei schlechten Straßenverhältnissen damit auch zur Arbeit. In Augsburg wird den Radwegen selten ein ordentlicher Winterdienst zu Teil, ebenso in den Nebenstraßen und Gassen. Die Straße in der ich wohne ist im Winter i.d.R. eine einzige Eisbahn. Und ich hab keine Lust mich auf die Fresse zu legen, weil mich Augsburg glorreiche Autofahrer mal wieder zu einer Vollbremsung nötigen.


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Klar geht das in Schnee irgendwie, aber bei vereisten Wegen kannst du das ohne Spikes vergessen. OK, ich schau mir mal den Schwalbe an, leichteres Gewicht ist ein Argument. Ich will 28iger für ein 29er/Crosser kaufen und die Schlappen von Conti wiegen 950g...ich meine gelesen zu haben das der Schwalbe immer mal ein paar Spikes verliert und der Conti besser verarbeitet sein soll.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Dezember 2011)

Ajo, Spikes hat der Conti bei mir noch keine verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Dezember 2011)

Also die Geschichte mit dem blanken Eis is klar  

Meine Haupt-Bike-Beschäftigung im Winter ist leider die 27 km-Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück. Alles schön gemischt. Morgens verschneite Straßen, abends Salz-Matschpampe. Das Ganze jeweils gespickt mit je einem kernigen Anstieg und einer genauso kernigen Abfahrt mit Serpentinen, +60 km/h und allem Funz und Feierstein. Ich hab mit Spikes n bisschen Schiss, dass die auf allem außer Eis weniger Grip haben...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte mit dem blanken Eis is klar
> 
> Meine Haupt-Bike-Beschäftigung im Winter ist leider die 27 km-Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück. Alles schön gemischt. Morgens verschneite Straßen, abends Salz-Matschpampe. Das Ganze jeweils gespickt mit je einem kernigen Anstieg und einer genauso kernigen Abfahrt mit Serpentinen, +60 km/h und allem Funz und Feierstein. Ich hab mit Spikes n bisschen Schiss, dass die auf allem außer Eis weniger Grip haben...



Auf normalem Asphalt hast genauso gut Grip. Auf Metall und den blanken Sperrholzplatten, die manchmal was an einer Baustelle überdecken nicht.

Wobei ich das Rad so auch nur zur Arbeit nutze, wenn es wirklich glatt ist. Sonst hat man natürlich ordentlich Rollwiderstand, nix für 27km. Im tiefen Schnee hingegen brauch ich auch nur das grobe Profil der Spike Claw.


----------



## heavy mental (12. Dezember 2011)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau! Schön dezent und ausschließlich die richtigen Teile dran. Die wunderschöne Pace, Middleburns, Hope Minis ... Träum!
> Warum gibt es das Rad nicht mehr? War da der Langfinger unterwegs? Und was klebt da am Unterrohr?



Nee, den Rahmen habe ich noch, Schlumpf ist in ein Otto gewandert und viele andere Teile an ein geschaltetes MTB. Was du am Unterrohr siehst ist wahrscheinlich der Klettverschluss von der Pumpenhalterung

@ nienie: schalten eingeklickt ist kein Problem


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2011)

heavy mental schrieb:


> @ nienie: schalten eingeklickt ist kein Problem


mist. langsam gehe mir die ausreden aus. das ding ist echt ne gute erfindung.


----------



## Baelko (13. Dezember 2011)

Können wir das Schlumpf Thema jetzt mal vernünftig aufarbeiten. 

Also Cotic Simple nehmen (habe ich ja noch ein paar im Lager) dann Getriebe rein.. http://www.schlumpf.ch/hp/md/md_dt.htm ...und dann?

Anzahl Zähne Kettenblatt und Ssp-Ritzel hinten? 
Wie wird das dann vorne geschaltet? 

Die Drehmomentabstützung ist ja schon ein wenig hässlich.

Klärt mich auf Jungs.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2011)

für die nc-17 2-shift habe ich hier ein pdf
ich meine übersetzung 1: 1.65
ansonsten www.schlumpf.ch


----------



## mangolassi (14. Dezember 2011)

Speed Drive und Highspeed Drive haben die hässliche Drehmomentstütze nicht. Das NC 17 Ding ist das gleiche wie Speed Drive.
Zum Biken wahrscheinlich ein 27er Kettenblatt.

Eingeklickt schalten kein Problem? Ich hab schon mit Flats Probleme mit meinen Chucks Grösse 40 Aber da gibts ja diese Easy Shift Leisten dafür.
Interessant ist auch die Triebwerk Kurbel von Schlumpf, Hammerschmidt ohne Schalthebel sozusagen. Wird wohl nur nie auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## heavy mental (15. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Können wir das Schlumpf Thema jetzt mal vernünftig aufarbeiten.
> 
> Also Cotic Simple nehmen (habe ich ja noch ein paar im Lager) dann Getriebe rein.. http://www.schlumpf.ch/hp/md/md_dt.htm ...und dann?
> 
> ...



Wenn das Tretlager angefräst wird, brauchts keine Momentstütze. Schlumpf geht glaube ich nur mit 68er Tretlagern (ich meine die neuen haben 73er??)

Übersetzungen: beim Speed-Drive mit 110er Lochkreis fuhr ich 34/22, zuletzt 35/23, das hat für hügeliges Gelände getaugt. Speeddrive gibts aber auch mit festem 28er Kettenblatt.
Geschaltet wird über die Druckknöpfe mit Hackenklick, was nach kurzer Eingewöhnung sehr gut funktioniert. Und ne cleane Optik gibts dazu. Hammerschmitt braucht dafür nen Schalthebel und Bowdenzug(?)

Was noch:
die Kurbelauswahl ist begrenzt (keine geraden 175er), ich habe einen Satz ältere Cooks-Nachbauten umgebaut, alternativ gehen auch Tandemkurbeln, oder eben 170er Originalkurbeln oder die stark gekröpten 175er schlumpfkurbeln, die mir aber viel zu breit sind..

Regelmäßiges ölen ist empfehlenswert, gerade wenn das Rad viel im Regen und Schlamm bewegt wird, denn "Die Getriebe sind tatsächlich nicht für Tauchfahrten ausgelegt. [Schlumpf über Schlumpf]"


----------



## heavy mental (15. Dezember 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Eingeklickt schalten kein Problem? Ich hab schon mit Flats Probleme mit meinen Chucks Grösse 40 Aber da gibts ja diese Easy Shift Leisten dafür.



Ich fands schalten mit Platformped. auch schwieriger, mit Eierschlägern funktionert es besser (immer gleicher Abstand zum Schaltknopf). Musst mal probieren. Die Schaltleisten habe ich nie gebraucht, aber auch etwas größere Füße..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann halt schlecht an jedes Kundenrad Schneebesen schrauben, ausserdem habe ich nur Time Pedale rumliegen Aber ich glaube auch dass es mit richtigen Schuhen besser geht.


----------



## zuspät (17. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen,
hab da mal ne frage zu den cotic bikes. kann ich auch 203mm scheiben fahren oder können bauartbedingt nur 185mm scheiben gefahren werden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2011)

http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/bfe

185 mm.


----------



## zuspät (18. Dezember 2011)

danke, das hab ich gelesen, wollte nur wissen ob man auch ne 203mm scheibe fahren kann oder ob die scheibe dann evtl. am rahmen schleift o.ä. dass der hersteller nur bis 185mm freigibt ist mir bewusst


----------



## frogmatic (18. Dezember 2011)

Was versprichts du dir von einer 203mm Scheibe am Hinterrad?


----------



## versteher (18. Dezember 2011)

In einem BFe hab ich schon einmal eine 203er Scheibe hinten gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (18. Dezember 2011)

ich fahr an allen bikes 203mm scheiben, wär praktisch wenn ich auch an nem bfe die 203mm scheiben fahren könnte, spar ich mir die bremsanlage umzubauen beim reifenwechsel.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2011)

Du müsstest doch nur die Scheibe tauschen.


----------



## zuspät (18. Dezember 2011)

ja nur die scheibe trotzdem möchte ich das nicht. wenns denn möglich ist auch ne 203mm scheibe zu fahren würd ich das vorziehen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich das bei mir so anschaue, glaube ich nicht, dass es passt.


----------



## deroberpfalzer (19. Dezember 2011)

am BFe geht es auf jeden Fall, ich fahr ne Saint mit 203 v+h

am "alten" X geht nur 140, am "neuen" iirc auch 160...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wird das nicht verdammt eng an der unteren Strebe?


----------



## argh (19. Dezember 2011)

herr b; übernehmen sie...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt mit schwarzer SID.
Der blaue Lockoutknopf habe Ich mit der Rohrreinigermethode enteloxiert.


----------



## argh (19. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Baelko (19. Dezember 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Jetzt mit schwarzer SID.
> Der blaue Lockoutknopf habe Ich mit der Rohrreinigermethode enteloxiert.


.....du machst mich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (19. Dezember 2011)

Mir hat es mit der weißen Gabel besser gefallen. Abgesehen davon: schöner Aufbau.


----------



## extrafresh78 (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute fiel bei uns der erste Schnee...das war ein Bild wert 



Das Rad macht mir sowas von Spaß....ich liebe Stahl!...ok als gelernter Metallfacharbeiter ist das eh nen muss 
Euch allen ein froher Fest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Hoffe doch die Gemeinde mal bei nem Treffen kennen zu lernen 
Bis bald Chris


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ab heute frei und werde mich die Tage mal um einen Treffen-Thread bemühen.

Das BFe von Philipp / Blomfontein inkl. Fahrer:







Und in voller Fahrt:


----------



## Baelko (23. Dezember 2011)

Ute hat ein Bild von ihrem neuen BFe geschickt. Vorbau und Lenker werden noch geändert.


----------



## frogmatic (23. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich gerade spontan in Ute verliebt 

Aber Gravity Dropper geht mal gar nicht, wenn dann Super Natural!

Und der Umwerfer mit hoher Schelle ist so 'ne Sache.
Ich habe jetzt einen SLX M665 2fach hier, den werde ich bei Gelegenheit montieren. Der hat einen kleineren Käfig, sollte sich mit dem Hinterreifen nicht so ins Gehege kommen, und durch niedrige Schelle ist die Zugführung besser.
Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig fahre ich schon, dass würde auch gut an Utes Rad passen. Dann könnte sie auch gleich den grausligen Bogen im Schaltzug eliminieren, wenn sie ein zeitgemäßes Schaltwerk anbaut. 
Die weißen Züge rocken!


----------



## Elbambell (23. Dezember 2011)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich habe ab heute frei und werde mich die Tage mal um einen Treffen-Thread bemühen.



Sag Bescheid, wenn du was auf die Beine stellst. Würde mich richtig freuen ein paar von euch mal kennen zu lernen. Vielleicht klappt's auch dann mal bei mir, dass ich in den hohen (besser flachen) Norden aufbreche. 

TrialBFe ist nun endlich aufgebaut und fertig. Auf Grund eines chronischen Fotoapparat-Mangels kann ich noch keine Foto posten.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade spontan in Ute verliebt




Das sag´ich ......


----------



## frogmatic (23. Dezember 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das sag´ich ......



Kreuzlahme Stalker, sowas lieb' ich


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kreuzlahme Stalker, sowas lieb' ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2011)

irgendwie leicht unproportioniert. also das rad.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Dezember 2011)

Das hast du dir ja lange überlegt - verrätst du, inwiefern unproportioniert?

Mein BFe jetzt übrigens auch, mit der Lyrik 
Muss mal ein Foto machen, bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## extrafresh78 (29. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ute hat ein Bild von ihrem neuen BFe geschickt. Vorbau und Lenker werden noch geändert.


Sieht ja fast meinem zum verwechseln ähnlich Hatte mir auch schon überlegt wieder die Fox-Decals an die Gabel zu machen...sieht so net schlecht aus
Vielleicht probiere ich aber mal weiße Decals...sollte auch gut wirken.
Allen nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Das hast du dir ja lange überlegt - verrätst du, inwiefern unproportioniert?
> 
> Mein BFe jetzt übrigens auch, mit der Lyrik
> Muss mal ein Foto machen, bei Gelegenheit.



nein. grade erst gesehen.
also die gabel ist relativ kurz, cockpit sehr hoch (vorbau erigiert + spacer) und die kurbel sieht nach lang aus bei dem vermutlich s rahmen. wenn ute damit gut fährt ist alles bingo. optisch finde ich es aber nicht schön und hätte möglicherweise den größeren rahmen genommen. nach dem sattelstützen auszug kann standover kein problem sein und der vorbau ginge auch kürzer.

man ist das viel text. so schlimm ist das ding aber auch wieder nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (29. Dezember 2011)

Ohne jetzt eine Geschlechter-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen - Frauen fahren oft komisch eingestellte Räder. 

Meine Liebste fühlt sich dann wohl, wenn sie sehr merkwürdig auf dem Rad hängt; Sattel weit hinten, Lenker ordentlich hoch, usw. 
Hab am WE eine junge Dame gesehen, die hatte einen XS Rahmen, aber einen Vorbau mit mindestens 100mm Länge, und noch etlichen Spacern drunter. Ich muss nicht alles verstehen...


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt eine Geschlechter-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen - Frauen fahren oft komisch eingestellte Räder.



... bezogen auf welche/wessen Konvention...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2011)

Bezogen auf meine objektive Sicht!


----------



## exto (30. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... bezogen auf welche/wessen Konvention...?



Warscheinlich bezogen auf den einen oder anderen Fixpunkt der männlichen Anatomie 

Ich hab letztens mal genauer nachgeschaut: Meine Süße sieht doch irgendwie deutlich anders aus als ich. Warscheinlich ist es genau darauf zurückzuführen, dass auch ich mich jedes Mal erschrecke, wenn ich ihr Rad sehe 

Allein bei der Sattelstellung bekomme ich schon so'n unheilverkündendes Ziehen in der Körpermitte. Auch ansonsten so, wie's Frogmatic beschrieben hat: Sattel gaaanz weit hinten, Vorbau lang und hoch und am liebsten würde sie, glaub' ich, noch einen Lenker mit Kröpfung nach vorn montieren 

Bis dahin ein rein optischen Problem. Was mich allerdings echt wahnsinnig macht, ist, dass Madamme auch begabhämmernd meist die Flossen an den ihr nicht auszuredenden Lenkerhörnchen kleben hat. Da hab ich immer Puls!


----------



## Beorn (30. Dezember 2011)

Hm, meine Holde schimpft meins nur immer Kinderrad, nur weil sie die längeren Beine hat und am Lenker anstößt.


----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei uns nicht so extrem, geht aber in die Richtung.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> .... dass Madamme auch begabhämmernd meist die Flossen an den ihr nicht auszuredenden Lenkerhörnchen kleben hat.....




Ich hoffe, die Gutste hat da extra Bremshebel montiert..... 

falls nicht....


----------



## Parolli (5. Januar 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein erstes Cotic wird am Dienstag geliefert. Leider hab ich mich in Sachen Federgabel noch nicht entschieden.
> Welcher Federweg harmonisiert am besten mit dem Rahmen. Ich hab von 120-180mm hier im Forum alles schon gesehen! Es soll halt ein guter Allrounder werden. Hab an ne RS Sektor oder Revelation gedacht.
> ...



So nun ist es fertig! Aufgrund des Piss-Wetters bisher nur unter der Brücke auf Guidos Strecke bewegt, hier macht es sich aber schon Recht gut!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2012)

Hm. Gold, rot, silber, blau, schwarz, weiß, orange. Sieht ein wenig zusammengewürfelt aus. Technisch top, optisch wenig konsequent.


----------



## Parolli (5. Januar 2012)

Mir war wichtiger die Teile dich ich noch hatte zu verwenden.


----------



## argh (5. Januar 2012)

Ein wenig grüne Farbe hätte dem Rad gut getan.


----------



## Baelko (5. Januar 2012)

Sie sind da....die neuen Cotic Kaffeebecher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2012)

Freu mich auf Morgen Also...auf den Kaffe


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2012)

(Hope-)Grün ist doch auch dran....


----------



## Baelko (5. Januar 2012)

OK, vielleicht doch nicht so lustig. Die ersten Solaris Fotomuster mit 44mm Steuerrohr sind es. Ein neues Zeitalter beginnt.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Ich hab hier was als dem alten Zeitalter 













Soll mein Winter/Schlamm-Rad sein und ist großteils mit Teilen aus der Restekiste aufgebaut. Jetzt muss ich nur wieder Fahren können.

Robert


----------



## Elbambell (6. Januar 2012)

ziemlich stimmiges Rad für "nur Restekiste-Verwertung". Daumen-hoch


----------



## Baelko (6. Januar 2012)

Robert, mit dem Rahmen hast du echt den Vogel abgeschossen....der ist wirklich sehr gut erhalten. An dem Bike kann man nichts meckern, einzig vielleicht über der Pornovorbau.

@Elbambell, was macht eigentlich dein Trial-BFe-Projekt? Hattest du davon eigentlich schon Bilder eingestellt?


----------



## argh (6. Januar 2012)

Mir will sich der Sinn der 44mm-Steuerrohre einfach nicht erschließen. Ich fürchte fast, dass ich den Cotic-Verkäufer telefonisch kontaktieren muss. Sind die Rahmen schon bei dir?


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr schick geworden und seltene Farbe, Glückwunsch. Als Winterbike fast ein wenig dekadent, wäre da nicht was aus Titan besser gewesen? 

Allerdings: In je mehr verschiedenen Farben ich die Souls sehe, umso froher bin ich, mich nach zähem Ringen doch für das gute alte Custard entschieden zu haben.


----------



## pago79 (7. Januar 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Mir will sich der Sinn der 44mm-Steuerrohre einfach nicht erschließen. Ich fürchte fast, dass ich den Cotic-Verkäufer telefonisch kontaktieren muss. Sind die Rahmen schon bei dir?



Sinn hin oder her, zumindest allemal besser als so eine konische-taper-geschwulst.
Reduzieren auf 1 1/8 ist ja auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.
Schwierig wird allerdings sicher werden, eine optisch zum Steuerrohr passende Starrgabel zu finden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine Gabel von niner Bike, die oben ziemlich fett ist. Weiß nicht ob`s die einzeln gibt.

Sinn von 44? Man kann eine tapered Gabel verbauen, ohne das häßlichen Tapered  Steuerrohr. Gleichzeitig braucht man kein dickes 1.5, was an den Stahlrahmen echt komisch wäre. Gestern habe ich das Solaris in der Hand gehabt und das Steuerrohr ist wirklich in humanen Maßen geblieben.


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2012)

pago79 schrieb:


> Sinn hin oder her, zumindest allemal besser als so eine konische-taper-geschwulst.






gruss accu


----------



## Elbambell (7. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Trial-BFe ist fertig und funktioniert super. Ist nun ein SSP geworden mit selbst gebautem Hinterrad (für den ersten Versuch auch super gelungen). In Ermangelung einer anständigen Kamera habe ich bisher kein Bild veröffentlicht und auf Grund von Handgelenksproblemen bin ich zudem auch noch wenig gefahren... 
Da gerade das Fotofähige Handy meiner Freundin in der Wohnung ist, mache ich ein paar Bilder und lade (wenigstens) diese mal hoch.


----------



## Elbambell (7. Januar 2012)

Da das Handy unglaublich schlechte Bilder macht, lasse ich die beiden anderen Bilder in meinem Album (für die, die es tatsächlich interessiert). Schon mal zum angucken:





Wenn mein Handgelenk besser ist, mache ich mal ein paar Fotos draußen auf dem Großstadt-Trail.


----------



## argh (7. Januar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Gabel von niner Bike, die oben ziemlich fett ist. Weiß nicht ob`s die einzeln gibt.
> 
> Sinn von 44? Man kann eine tapered Gabel verbauen, ohne das häßlichen Tapered  Steuerrohr. Gleichzeitig braucht man kein dickes 1.5, was an den Stahlrahmen echt komisch wäre. Gestern habe ich das Solaris in der Hand gehabt und das Steuerrohr ist wirklich in humanen Maßen geblieben.



Meinst du die Carbon-Gabel?!

... in einen Stahlrahmen? Hmm. Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht; reduziert aber leider den Fahrspass. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur zu konservativ. Aber mir haben klassische 11/8-Steuerrohre bislang immer gereicht. 

Dass das Verbauen eines ebensolchen Steuersatzes keine Raketenwissenschaft ist, kann ich auch verstehen. Und selbst wenn dem so wäre- dafür hätte ich ja Lars zum Einbauen. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nach wie vor nicht. Die o.g, Argumente sind keine. Die klingen eher nach Ausreden. Ich kaufe mir doch keinen Rahmen mit dem Argument "da muss ich keine Tapered-Gabel verbauen". Mit dem Solaris müsste dann entweder eine gute passende Gabel erstanden werden oder mit einem Kompromiss und Adaptern gelebt werden. Das finde ich persönlich einfach ungeschickt; ähnlich wie BB30 und Co. Aber wer es sich leisten kann und will...

Ich will hier ja auch nicht nur kritisieren. Viel lieber würde ich ja auch gerne mal eins zu Probezwecken durch die Gegend bewegen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Januar 2012)

Das Proargument stand auch eher zwischen den Zeilen. 
1. Tapered ist möglich und viele wollen Tapered, man hört sogar immer wieder von Leuten die behaupten einen Stefigkeitsunterschied zu spüren. 11/8 könnte in den kommenden Jahren wohl weitgehend verschwinden. 1.5 ist auch fast komplett verschwunden, obwohl es für die harte Gangart lange DER Standard war.
2. Trotzdem hast du keine super dickes Steuerrohr oder einen häßlichen Kegel.
3. Adapterlösung ist nicht ganz das richtige Wort. Du kannst einfach einen 44mm Steuersatz für 11/8 kaufen. Das ist genauso wenig Adapterlösung wie ein 1.5 Reducer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (7. Januar 2012)

Man kann im Gebrauchtmarkt beherzt zugreifen, wenn alle möglichen Gabeln angeboten werden! Nicht zu verachten, was man da spart (ein zweiten Rahmen kriegt man da ja fast raus).


----------



## Baelko (7. Januar 2012)

argh schrieb:


> ....Mit dem Solaris müsste dann entweder eine gute passende Gabel erstanden werden oder mit einem Kompromiss und Adaptern gelebt werden.....


.....richtig, evtl. ein vorübergehender Kompromiss ....zumindest so lang bis dem neuen Rahmen irgendwann mal eine "neuere" Gabel folgt. 

Den Kompromiss finde ich bei 44mm Steuerohr und "alter" Gabelkrone 1 1/8 aber optisch völlig akzeptabel! Es gibt optisch üblere Komromisse. Ich denke gerade an Rahmen die per Scheibenbremse gebremst werden und noch Sockelstummel für die Felgenbremsen an den Streben haben. 

Das Beispiel Bremssockel zeigt auch das man bei dem Kauf eines Rahmens einfach weiter vorausschauen sollte. Ein Rahmen der "Tapered-Gabeln" aufnehmen kann ist für die nächsten Jahre technisch kompatibel...ganz einfach..... und völlig unabhängig von Hersteller und Material.

Sind übrigens immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen.... ....die Entwicklung von 7-fach bis zu 10-fach, V-Brake vs Scheibenbremse, etc.....

Es wird Zeit das wir wieder raus können....Mistwetter....übler Sturm und Dauerregen bei uns.


----------



## accutrax (7. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....
> Sind übrigens immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen.... ....die Entwicklung von 7-fach bis zu 10-fach, V-Brake vs Scheibenbremse, etc.....



genau !!..nicht diskutieren ....KAUFEN !! 

gruss accu


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Januar 2012)

Nach der Ausfahrt an Hlg. Drei Könige, nach der elenden Schlammschlacht frisch geputzt


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Januar 2012)

Immer wieder hammergeil deine Kacheln....


----------



## extrafresh78 (8. Januar 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> So nun ist es fertig! Aufgrund des Piss-Wetters bisher nur unter der Brücke auf Guidos Strecke bewegt, hier macht es sich aber schon Recht gut!


Mir gefällt es super gut...versuche vielleicht mal schwarze Sattelstütze,Sattelschnellspanner,Pedale und Griffe(die weißen sind zuviel und eh bald dreckig u. hässlich)...dann verzeiht man auch die goldenen Naben...die kommen darauf schon freaky
Ansonsten nen Top-Aufbau


----------



## Beorn (8. Januar 2012)

Schönes Badezimmer


----------



## Elbambell (9. Januar 2012)

[unterstützt durch Produktplatzierung] 
Fructis Volumen Shampoo: für besonders weichen und strapazierfähigen Gummi


neo-bahamuth schrieb:


>


----------



## Parolli (9. Januar 2012)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es super gut...versuche vielleicht mal schwarze Sattelstütze,Sattelschnellspanner,Pedale und Griffe(die weißen sind zuviel und eh bald dreckig u. hässlich)...dann verzeiht man auch die goldenen Naben...die kommen darauf schon freaky
> Ansonsten nen Top-Aufbau



Das einzige was ich noch ändern werde sind die Sattelklemme und der hintere Schnellspanner, die werden dann Schwarz. Ich find die Silberne Stütze passt ganz gut zum Rahmen. Für das sauber kriegen der Griffe hab ich ein Geheimrezept bzw. Mittel!
Aber danke für ein Feedback


----------



## argh (9. Januar 2012)

Parolli schrieb:


> Für das sauber kriegen der Griffe hab ich ein Geheimrezept bzw. Mittel!



Na los, erzähl uns bitte mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (9. Januar 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Na los, erzähl uns bitte mehr!



Na gut, aufgrund des übermässigen Interesses  gebe ich mein Geheimnis preis!

Es handelt sich dabei um den KENT All Purpose Foam Cleaner. 

Anbei ein Link eines Online Shops! 
http://www.struckmann-shop.de/New-All-Purpose-Foam-Cleaner

Einfach einsprühen kurz einwirken lassen und abwischen. Die Griffe schauen aus wie neu und werden dadurch nicht rutschig! Nicht ganz billig, aber der hält auch ewig. Man kann damit echt alles reinigen, die Zweitbeste Erfindung nach Bremsenreiniger


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Januar 2012)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schönes Badezimmer



Hey, das Bad ist der Grund, warum mir der Vermieter niemals mit einer Mieterhöhung kommen kann.


----------



## Beorn (10. Januar 2012)

Das macht es nur noch schöner!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo an die Cotic Besitzer.

Ich habe vor mein Cannondale Prophet durch ein Hardtail zu ersetzen und das Bfe entspricht schon recht stark meinen Vorstellungen.
Nur bzgl. der Größe bin ich etwas unschlüssig.

Ich bin 178 groß. Schwanke zwischen S und M.


Das Rad soll, wie das Prophet, als Allrounder für eher gröberes Geläuf dienen. Lange Freeridetouren mit langsamen technischen Trails aber auch schnellen verblockten Ballerstrecken, kurze schnelle Ausfahrten zu Hause, gelegentlich mal Bikepark, eventuell mal ne Jumpline.

Bergauf sollte der Bock schon ganz gut taugen. Man will sich ja nicht den Spaß verderben. Er muss aber natürlich keine Bergziege sein.

Sitzposizion sollte eher entspannt sein. Ich will schon merken, dass ich auf einem eher freeridigem Bike sitze. Deshalb bin ich das Prophet auch immer in der FR Geo gefahren.

Als Gabel sollte eine 145er Nixon herhalten. Der vorbau sollte maximal 70 mm lang sein (eher 60 mm). Lenker wird so um die 750 mm breit werden.


Vielleicht kann mir hier der ein oder andere helfen.


Danke schonmal.


----------



## /dev/random (10. Januar 2012)

Ich bin knapp 10cm länger wie Du und fahr ein BFe in L (mit 60mm Vorbau u. 700mm breitem Lenker). Mein Einsatzgebiet schreit nach einem Allround-Rad; M wäre mir persönlich zu kurz gewesen.

Anhand der deiner Infos schlage ich mal M vor. Letztendlich kann dir aber die Größenentscheidung niemand abnehmen. Schau ob Du irgendwo die Möglichkeit hast ein BFe probezufahren.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

der kollege fährt mit ein paar cm körpergröße weniger ein M. bin etwa deine größe und fand es beim testrollen gut, würde aber kein S wollen, obwohl ich gerne kleine rahmen fahre.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2012)

Knappe Sache. Wenn du es als reines Spaßgerät haben wolltest, hätte ich "S" gesagt, so sage ich eher "M", da du sonst eventuell ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze kriegst, je nachdem wie weit du deine Sattelstütze bergab ausziehst.
Ich fahre bei 1.73 ein S und habe bergauf die 400mm P6 (die man recht weit rausziehen kann), bis auf einen cm ausgezogen. Allerdings fahre ich rauf auch eine recht extreme Sattelposition, ist beim XC hängen geblieben.

Blomfontein hier aus dem Forum fährt mit 1.9x ein "M" und kommt super damit klar, vor allem als Spaßgerät. Allerdings sind bei ihm nur Sattelstellungen möglich, die mir max. zum Trailsurfen reichen würden.


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

@ M.R.....nimm ein M.. wäre bei deiner Größe und einem Allround Einsatz am besten. Wenn du jetzt überwiegend im Bikepark unterwegs und mehr der "Trixer" wärst, dann würde ich dir zu einem S raten. Es gehen bei deiner Größe grundsätzlich beide Größen, aber M ist perfekt.

News zum Thems Solaris: Wir hatten zwei Rahmen per Kurier aus Taiwan geliefert bekommen und einen davon hat Malte gestern aufgebaut. Eben war ich damit im Wald unterwegs. Wow, das Ding ist richtig gut geworden. 

Cy hat den Rahmen mit ultrakurzen Kettenstreben designed und den Sitzwinkel recht steil gemacht. Das hat sich gelohnt. Das Ding klettert wie Sau. Selbst mit rutschigen Wurzeln sind steile Anstiege kein Problem. Einen kleinen Nachteil haben die kurzen Streben auch. Der Abstand zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen ist recht gering. Die Engländer hatten das Thema ja auf facebook schin ausführlich mit Cotic Usern diskutiert.

Das Oberrohr ist queroval und hat fast den Durchmesser des BFe Rohrsatzes. Hat er auch gut ausgewählt, der Rahmen ist richtig steif geworden. 

Bergab ist das Ding die Macht! Wir haben eine 100mm Reba reingebaut (mit 1 1/8 Schaft), weil wir die noch rumliegen hatten. Ich denke ein 120mm Forke wird auch gut passen. Die in Kombination mit einem Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 reicht wohl aus, um den Jungs mit 120mm Carbonfullies das Fürchten zu lehren. Klasse!! 

Das Steuerrohr gefällt mir selbst mit dem Hope-Reducer-Konus. Die obere Schale ist ja integriert und somit hat das Ding eine sehr geringe Bauhöhe. Ich habe jetzt sogar noch einen Spacer drunter gehabt. Ohne Spacer mit einem flachen Vorbau ala Syntace Superfurz 2 bringt den Lenker selbst bei einer 120mm Forke schön weit runter...genial.

Der M Rahmen ist recht lang. Ich habe einen 75mm Vorbau dran, 60mm gehen auch. Die Überstandhöhe des M Rahmen sollte auch für Leute mit einer Schrittlänge um die 80cm noch passen. M passt also noch für Menschen mit einer Körpergröße von minimum ca. 1,73cm. Wir werden ja auch XL Rahmen bekommen, und können also erstmalig auch Riesen mit einem Cotic Rahmen beglücken. 

Hier die Story der Entwicklung..siehe "development history". http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/solaris In bin froh das Cy sich Zeit damit gelassen hat. Das Solaris ist ein ausgereifter, durchdachter Rahmen geworden. Wir werden noch einen Rahmen in L aufbauen und habe somit die 2 Standardgrößen zum Testen da. Leute probiert es aus!


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

Handy Pic vom Steuerrohr, mit klassischer 1 1/8 Gabel, 1cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, und Hope Reducer Konus....oben interne, unten externe Schale. Der Steuersatzdeckel schließt passgenau mit dem Steuerrohr ab.

OK Leute....Feuer frei, beschimpft mich und gebt mir Tiernamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

interessanter rahmen. ich würde ja gerne mal ein bild mit starrgabel sehen.
laut cotic homepage ist der 19" knapp drüber, dann müßte der M rahmen drunter sein...
interessant.


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...laut cotic homepage ist der 19" knapp drüber, dann müßte der M rahmen drunter sein...


....wie drüber & drunter...was meinst du? Das sind die Größen: 
Oberrohr M: 604mm; Steuerrohr: 100mm; Sitzrohr: 445
Oberrohr L: 625mm; Steuerrohr: 110mm; Sitzrohr: 483
Oberrohr XL: 645mm; Steuerrohr: 120mm; Sitzrohr: 521
Kettenstreben: 440mm

Steuerrohrwinkel bei 100mm Federgabel 70 Grad.
Sitzrohrwinkel bei 100mm Federgabel 72,5 Grad.

Steuerrohrwinkel bei 80mm Federgabel oder starrer 470mm Gabel 71 Grad.
Sitzrohrwinkel bei 80mm Federgabel oder starrer 470mm Gabel 73,5 Grad.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

danke, ich meinte das gewicht vom 17,5" rahmen.

der rest steht ja alles bei cotic.
19" = 4.6lbs (2.08656kg)


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke, ich meinte das gewicht vom 17,5" rahmen. 19" = 4.6lbs (2.08656kg)


....naja, Hersteller und Gewichtsangaben 

Unser L Rahmen wiegt etwas mehr...2230g. Ich glaube der M Rahmen hatte knapp über 2kg.


----------



## /dev/random (11. Januar 2012)

Ist das Rahmengewicht nicht völlig uninteressant solange sich das Rad gut fahren lässt?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ist das Rahmengewicht nicht völlig uninteressant solange sich das Rad gut fahren lässt?



ja + nein.
habe damals mein 2souls 41.5 verkauft, fuhr sich sehr gut, aber das hat sich mein kona alu auch und das war fast ein kilo leichter.

@baelko: habe Dir mal eine mail geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (11. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> OK Leute....Feuer frei, beschimpft mich und gebt mir *Tiernamen*...



Nicht schlecht, *Hasi* - immerhin kein so'n konisches Geschwür 

Auch wenn die Krone etwas schmächtig wirkt, so wie es aufgenommen ist. Mein Sohn hat ein Dartmoor Hornet, das hat 44mm semi-integriert, und drin eine Pike mit den üblichen 1 1/8". Insgesamt finde ich das stimmig (Bilder müssten in meinem Fotoalbum sein). 
Technisch sehe ich den Sinn von tapered Gabeln, und wenns ohne konische Steurrohre auch geht, umso besser.

Was war denn der Grund, unten die externe Schale zu verbauen?
Optik, oder Luft zum Rahmen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2012)

Eine Tapered Gabel würde am unteren Übergang sicher besser passen, so siehts etwas stufig aus. Die Rebakrone ist aber auch wirklich schmächtig.
Der obere Übergang ist dafür umso schöner. Wirkt sehr stimmig.


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...Was war denn der Grund, unten die externe Schale zu verbauen? Optik, oder Luft zum Rahmen?



.....Hasi, geht ja noch.....

Grund: Der große Durchmesser des Gabelkonus einer 1,5 Tapered Gabel! Das Lager hat aus dem Grund einen äußeren Durchmesser von ca. 50,7mm, passt also nicht in das Steuerrohr. 

Ergo: Nur mit einer externen, unteren Schale geht es. Somit kann man das  fette Lager für eine Tapered Gabel auch in einem Titan- und Stahlrahmen verwenden. 

So, wer ist der nächste der mit Tiernamen geben will?


----------



## Elbambell (11. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> So, wer ist der nächste der mit Tiernamen geben will?


--> Mehlwurm



a.nienie schrieb:


> der kollege fährt mit ein paar cm körpergröße weniger ein M. bin etwa deine größe und fand es beim testrollen gut, würde aber kein S wollen, obwohl ich gerne kleine rahmen fahre.



Falls ich der Kollege sein sollte: Ich fahre bei 174cm Körperkürze einen *S *und einen* XS* Rahmen. XS ist definitiv nichts mehr für Bergauf  Beim "großen" BFe habe ich noch jede Menge Luft was den Auszug der Sattelstütze angeht!
Bei 178 und eher Freeride-lastiger Auslegung würde ich zu M raten. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt absolut auf den langsamen, technischen Stellen liegt kann ich dir keinen Rat geben :--)


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2012)

@Bärchen:

Mir kam vorhin, als ich eine kleine, nasse Trainingsrunde mit meinem Bifi drehte, der Gedanke, dass ein 29er das Rad sein könnte, mit dem ich meine Freundin endgültig zum MTBen kriege. Wenns geht. würde ich das Radl im Frühjahr gerne mal entleihen.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Handy Pic vom Steuerrohr, mit klassischer *1 1/8 Gabel* ...





Baelko schrieb:


> Grund: Der große Durchmesser des Gabelkonus einer *1,5 Tapered Gabel*! Das Lager hat aus dem Grund einen äußeren Durchmesser von ca. 50,7mm, passt also nicht in das Steuerrohr.



Ich bringe jetzt 2 Informationen nicht zur Deckung 

De Möglichkeit, eine tapered Gabel in einem 44mm Steuerrohr mit EC44 unte unterzubringen war ja klar, aber ich hatte deinen erst-zitierten Post so verstanden, dass es eine durchgehende 1 1/8 Gabel ist.


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich bringe jetzt 2 Informationen nicht zur Deckung


....confused, oh sorry. 

In dem Solaris auf dem Pic ist eine "klassische" 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut, also keine Tapered Gabel. Beides geht!

Alle Hersteller bieten Hope die Schalen einzeln an. Hope zum Beispiel hat eigene Bezeichnungen, die "Formeln" lauten: 
"Klassische" 1 1/8 Gabel = HSC2 + HSCH +HS136 (Reduzierkonus 1,5 auf 1 1/8)

Formel für ein Tapered Gabel = HSC2 + HSCH

Gucksdu hier:
http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_Einzelne Schalen kom.html

Hier wird es auch noch mal erklärt:
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich müsste mit 2xHSC2 doch auch eine 1.5 Gabel möglich sein, oder? (Also mit ein bisschen Bastelei.)


----------



## Baelko (11. Januar 2012)

Fröhliches kalkulieren...
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/S.H.I.S_doku_20101216.pdf


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich sehr schön geworden, gerade in dieser Farbe. Hätte ich nicht schon ein 29er Hardtail, würdest du wahrscheinlich die erste Vorbestellung kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würde behaupten, eine Singlespeed-Option, sei es ein EBB oder entsprechende Ausfallenden, würde dem Rahmen zu deutlich höherer Verbreitung verhelfen.

Gerade unter 29er - Anhängern sind solche Spinnereien weit verbreitet


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2012)

endlich mal ein stahlrahmen ohne ebb und slider und dann kommst Du


----------



## frogmatic (12. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, *eine Singlespeed-Option*, sei es ein EBB oder entsprechende Ausfallenden, würde dem Rahmen zu deutlich höherer Verbreitung verhelfen.



Da ist doch ein Schaltauge, wo man einen Kettenspanner anschrauben kann, dran?!?


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2012)

er hat jehova gesagt.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2012)

Meine Güte, wenn du Singlespeed fahren willst, dann schalte doch einfach nicht.


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2012)

Aaarghh


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=813


----------



## /dev/random (13. Januar 2012)

Was jetzt noch optimal wäre: ein Cotic-Herstellerforum


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2012)

Hat Carsten schon mehrfach probiert, wurde aber bisher nicht.
Ihr könnt ja mal bei Thomas nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2012)

Was für's Wochenende. Cy hat ein Essay veröffentlicht in dem er erklärt warum das Rocket Fully aus Stahl ist. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9104504#post9104504


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2012)

Das neue Simple kommt als 29er daher. Wieder mit Kabelführung für die Alfine. Die Farbe soll ein Grün sein....hmm 



Mehr Bilder: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/simple

Rohloff wird auch passen. Aber Kabelführung und Abstützung werden nicht schön aussehen.


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn man sich, wie offensichtlich Cy, so umfassende Gedanken über so viele Dinge macht, geht es mir nicht in den Kopp, wieso man dann simple Dinge verhaut.

Wieso läuft das Routing für die hintere Bremsleitung unter der Sitzstrebe, um dann dort, wo (zumindest ab Schuhgröße 38) die Hacken langschrammen, die Streben zu kreuzen, um in den über der Strebe angebrachte Bremssattel zu münden. Außerdem ist die eigentlich sehr schöne Eistellschraube für die parallele Einstellung der Kettenspannung wohl dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen.

Schade! Sonst n echt schöner Rahmen!


----------



## /dev/random (17. Januar 2012)

Was spricht denn dagegen die Bremsleitung an der Innenseite, also zum Rad hin, die Strebe kreuzen zu lassen?

Ich find's gut, daß jetzt die Schaltzüge durchgehend verlegt werden können. Das ist ein Punkt der mich an meinem BFe ein bissle stört


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2012)

Die Position der Stopper/Halter der Clipse ist unverändert wie bei Soul und Co. Ich denke es sieht so merkwürdig aus weil die Leitung superlang ist, offensichtlich nicht gekürzt. 

Ich würde die Leitung auch am Ende (beim Bremskörper) nicht außen sondern innen an der Strebe führen. 

Die Einstellschrauben waren schon beim 26" Simple aus dem letzten Sommer nicht mehr dabei. Sind wohl andere Ausfallenden als beim Simple von 2009.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. Januar 2012)

An meinem Soul ist die Führung der Bremsleitung genauso, und trotz Schuhgröße 45 habe ich es noch nie geschaft, an der Stelle mit den Hacken am Rahmen zu streifen. 

Ich empfinde die Zugführung als sehr gut und elegant gelöst. Ob die Leitung besser innen oder außen vorbei geführt wird, hängt entscheidend von der Lage des Anschlusses am Bremssattel ab. Bei meiner Formula ist der recht weit außen, da müsste ich schon einen sehr engen Radius legen, um innen vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2012)

Und noch ein Cotic Solaris 29er....Cy hat sein Fotobike mit einer Italogabel aufgebaut....letzte Woche war er damit im Fotostudio und gestern hat er es den ersten Bike Journos vorgestellt...so ist es gleich bei Twitter gelandet


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2012)

Außen oder innen vorbei ist ja nicht die ultimative Frage. Stellt sich ja warscheinlich eh nur bei solchen Quadratlatschen wie meinen. Meine Frage war eher: Warum läuft das Ding nicht AUF der Kettenstrebe?

Das würde auch zur optimalen Verlegung des Schaltzuges auf der rechten Seite passen, denn bei der Alfine steht der Zuggegenhalter bei den entsprechende Unterlegscheiben und horizontalen Ausfallern auch senkrecht und wird eleganter von oberhalb der Strebe angesteuert.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Und noch ein Cotic Solaris 29er....Cy hat sein Fotobike mit einer Italogabel aufgebaut....letzte Woche war er damit im Fotostudio und gestern hat er es den ersten Bike Journos vorgestellt...so ist es gleich bei Twitter gelandet



Für ein 29er schaut das echt verdammt gut aus 

Für mein Soul hab ich Anfang März das Budget beisammen, um es etwas "made in germany" aufzurüsten, namentlich eine Magura Durin X 120mm und die MT4 Bremse.
Dann hab ich das Rad wie es sein soll für die 2012er Alpentouren 

Zu der Bremsleitungsgeschichte: meine ist hinten an der Bremse auch innen geführt. Bin da nun aber auch noch nie irgendwo mit den Schuhen hängen geblieben.


----------



## Baelko (18. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> .. Meine Frage war eher: Warum läuft das Ding nicht AUF der Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Das würde auch zur optimalen Verlegung des Schaltzuges auf der rechten Seite passen, denn bei der Alfine steht der Zuggegenhalter bei den entsprechende Unterlegscheiben und horizontalen Ausfallern auch senkrecht und wird eleganter von oberhalb der Strebe angesteuert.


....das stimmt, zumindest auf der rechten Strebe wäre bei einem Rahmen für Alfine die Führung auf dem Rohr besser.


----------



## Elbambell (18. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn man sich, wie offensichtlich Cy, so umfassende Gedanken über so viele Dinge macht, geht es mir nicht in den Kopp, wieso man dann simple Dinge verhaut.
> [...]
> Schade! Sonst n echt schöner Rahmen!



Also ich habe jetzt fasziniert mitgelesen wo überall Züge entlang laufen können. Ich denke allen wird man es nie recht machen können. Ich persönlich finde die Zugführung unglaublich gut gelöst. Wer eine beschi**en gelöste Zugverlegung sehen will schaut sich einfach mal einfach den aktuellen Liteville Rahmen (301) an. Außerdem braucht man ja auch keine Alfine und das Problem ob von oben oder unten löst sich ganz von alleine *g*
Deswegen finde ich deine Aussage etwas krass. Ja, sie bezog sich auch auf die fehlende Einstellschraube... ich weiß  

Ich glaube ich muss Cy mal schreiben, dass er nicht einfach einen schönen Rahmen nach dem anderen rausbringen kann. Dafür fehlt das Geld


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss Cy mal schreiben, dass er nicht einfach einen schönen Rahmen nach dem anderen rausbringen kann. Dafür fehlt das Geld


solange er 29er macht ist es für Dich eh unerreichbar 

und die 11er alfine wird immer mehr zum thema zb als günstige rohloff...


----------



## exto (18. Januar 2012)

Na ja, so krass war's nicht gemeint. Ich mag's halt, wenn auch die Details bis zum Schluss durchdacht sind. Aber irgendwie gibt's immer ne Kleinigkeit auszusetzen  Vielleicht muss ich mir doch mal nen Rahmen bauen lassen 

Nur um's mal klar zu stellen: Das Simple kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Ist halt sozusagen jammern auf hohem Niveau!

Ich bin halt am überlegen, mir mal wieder was "für's Gröbere" aufzubauen. Ich hab hier noch einen Enduro-Fully-Rahmen liegen, aber irgendwie reizt mich eine 29er Trailrakete doch mehr. Ich hatte erst an ein 2Souls QH gedacht, aber das wird mir zu teuer. So ein Simple mit 120er Forke, fetten Laufrädern, Remote Stütze (hab ich auch noch ) und wahlweise SSP oder 8er Alfine wäre schon sehr nah dran.

Weiß MAN  schon wann sowas in Bucholz aufschlagen wird und wie, in etwa, die Ablösesumme aussehen wird?


----------



## Baelko (18. Januar 2012)

Die Solaris Rahmen sind schon auf dem Schiff. Mitte/Ende Februar sind sie in Buchholz.

Ohne Worte....


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2012)

Neues Roadrat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (18. Januar 2012)

Nee, Straßenrad Prototype.......übrigens, schon bemerkt....wir haben jetzt einen Cotic Hersteller Thread


----------



## Elbambell (18. Januar 2012)

aufs Herstellerforum


----------



## Baelko (18. Januar 2012)

Ja, Jungs....nur weil ihr so fleißig getippt habt, bald 1000 Antworten/Kommentare...Suuuper!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2012)

+1
Das Straßenrad gefällt. Stahl?

Ich bin mit der Bifi jetzt mehrere schnelle Touren mit dem Fokus auf Fitness statt Technik gefahren. Geht mit (relativ) leichten Reifen ziemlich gut. Einfach schön ausgewogen. Jetzt noch eine absenkbare Stütze, dann ist die Mischung für 90% aller Situationen perfekt.

Wo wir beim Thema sind: Kennt ihr Anbieter für einen Freeride/Enduro Alpencross mit selber Hochtreten? Also gemütlich rauf und technisch und schnell runter?


----------



## radjey (18. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Nee, Straßenrad Prototype.......übrigens, schon bemerkt....wir haben jetzt einen Cotic Hersteller Thread


----------



## Baelko (18. Januar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> +1
> Das Straßenrad gefällt. Stahl?


.....nee, Vollcarbon...wird bei Trek gebaut


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2012)

Nicht ehrlich?


----------



## Tracer (18. Januar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab hier was als dem alten Zeitalter
> 
> ...



ein racer bleibt für immer ein racer!
schönes bike, trotzt restekiste aufbau


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> ein racer bleibt für immer ein racer!
> schönes bike, trotzt restekiste aufbau



Danke! Ist vor Fahrverhalten verdammt nah am DK. Echt auch zum NP mein Tip für Racer, die auf Stahl setzen. Erstklassige Verarbeitung, messerscharfes Handling 

Glückwunsch zum Forum!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (19. Januar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Neues Roadrat?


Solaris als Rennrad aufgebaut?


----------



## Baelko (19. Januar 2012)

Nee, Cy hat ein paar Rennrad Prototypen bauen lassen. 

Die Protos sind aus Tru Temper Rohren. Die Serie soll aus einem Columbus Satz sein. Die Gabel ist aus Carbon mit Aluschaft. 

Das Ding auf dem Foto ist Cys Testbike. Da er Probleme mit den Knien hat, musste wohl eine XT Kurbel mit breiterem Q-Faktor ran. Die Gehäusebreite des Tretlegers wäre ganz normal 68mm, also RR spezifisch.

Ein Rennradrahmenkit würde aber frühestens 2013 kommen. Boah, jetzt sprechen wir schon von 2013. Das tippt sich ganz ungewohnt, hab noch mit 2012 meine Probleme.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Januar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Da er Probleme mit den Knien hat, musste wohl eine XT Kurbel mit breiterem Q-Faktor ran. Die Gehäusebreite des Tretlegers wäre ganz normal 68mm, also RR spezifisch.



Damit haste die Frage schon beantwortet, bevor ich die stellen konnte


----------



## argh (19. Januar 2012)

Hm, der Renner gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. 

Schön, dass es mit dem Herstellerforum doch geklappt hat.


----------



## Baelko (20. Januar 2012)

@Lord...was macht deine Reverb? Schon angekommen?
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/category/320


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2012)

Sogar schon eingebaut. Cooles teil, recht dezent. Knapp 300g schwerer als die längere P6. Bin nur ein paar Meter gerollt, fühlt sich aber vielversprechend an (für Touren/Enduro). Foto morgen hier im Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2012)




----------



## Elbambell (22. Januar 2012)

Ziemlich rigoroser Aufbau. Gefällt mir genial gut. Würde gerne mit euch mal ne Runde drehen!

Welcher Reifen ist das vorne? MM 2,5 DH oder FR ? Ich fand die DH-Variante immer total klasse und frage mich, ob es sich noch einmal lohnt den leichteren FR'ler zu testen.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Januar 2012)

Ist ein 2.35er FR in TC. Guter Allrounder mit akzeptablem Rollwiderstand am VR und ~800g.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar eher nicht meine Welt, gefällt mir aber trotzdem ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Januar 2012)

Endlich wieder rote Felgen!  Würd ich glatt so nehmen 

Ich hab gestern Morgen mal meinen Lenker gekürzt. ~750 mm ist immer noch breit genug . Und dann ging's endlich mal auf die erste wirkliche Enduro-Runde mit der BFe in Luxemburg im Müllertahl. Traumhaft...
Und selbst in diesem verblockent Sandsteinterrain habe ich meine Ex (Fully) kein Stück vermisst!

Ne Remote-Stütze hab ich auch. Das ist DIE Offenbarung auf Enduro-Touren... Grade gestern im Müllerthal bewegt man sich ständig an der Bergflanke und es geht ständig rauf und runter. Ohne Remotestütze ist da eine Kompromissstellung nötig.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2012)

@Lord Shadow: ein traum... also schon ziemlich geil.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Januar 2012)

Jupp, das BFe schaut echt geil aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön Das Radl hat sich sehr gefreut. Und ich  es.


----------



## radltyp (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich überlege mir gerade ein BFe zu kaufen. Im Keller liegt noch ne Lyric rum, die von meinem Orange Crush übrig ist, welches ich verkauft habe, weil es mir in langsamen, technischen Situationen zu wackelig war.Ich vermute mal, dass das an dem hohen Tretlager lag. Nun wollte ich mal anfragen, ob jemand der das BFe mit ner Lyric fährt mal für mich ausmessen kann, wie hoch das da ist. Und die Höhendiferenz zu den Radachsen.
Viele schöne Räder hier. Schade, dass der blaue Rahmen so oft mit Rot kombiniert wird... das ist sooo geil!


----------



## frogmatic (26. Januar 2012)

Ich kann heute abend mal messen (wenn Lord Shadow nicht schneller ist).
Gedanken habe ich mir nie gemacht, das fährt einfach super mit der Lyrik - sowohl schnell als auch langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (26. Januar 2012)

Das BFe hat auch ein ziemlich hohes Tretlager... Allerdings gehörte das mit zu den Entscheidungskritierien für das Rad. Ich bin auch (fast auschließlich) in langsamen technischen Passagen unterwegs. Gerade dabei hilft das hohe Tretlager enorm. Späteres Aufsetzen auf hohen Stufen und vor allem kommt man leichter aufs Hinterrad. 

Fazit: Wenn du ein Rad für technische Passagen suchst ist das BFe gerade in der Kombination mit der Lyrik ein super Rad für dich. Allerdings das Tretlager wird sicherlich nicht viel tiefer liegen.


----------



## Elbambell (26. Januar 2012)

Das hat mich gerade nicht ganz losgelassen und ich habe mal kurz nachgeschaut:

Siehe folgende Links. Orange:
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2011/crush/

Cotic:
http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/bfe

Das BFe hat das deutlich höhere Lager. Sollte aber imho ein Kaufgrund sein ;-)


----------



## radltyp (26. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Die Tabellen sind leider nicht soo hilfreich. Mein Crush hatte mit 170mm Federweg 330mm Tretlagerhöhe und die Angaben beim BFe sind mit ner 130er Gabel und 40mm Sag gemessen. Wie soll man das vergleichen?


----------



## /dev/random (26. Januar 2012)

Mein BFe hat, mit 130mm Revelation und unbelastet, eine Tretlagerhöhe knapp über 330mm.


----------



## Elbambell (26. Januar 2012)

Meins hat mit 150mm Sektor (ohne Sag) und 2,5er Schlappen vorne und hinten 345mm

höher als dein crush


----------



## Beorn (26. Januar 2012)

Da das Tretlager ungefähr auf halber Strecke zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad liegt und der Mittelpunkt des Hinterrades den Drehpunkt ergibt um den sich das Rad nach oben bewegt, wenn sich die Einbaulänge ändert, dann müsste doch ungefähr die Hälfte der Erhöhung der Einbaulänge sich als Erhöhung des Tretlagers auswirken.

Das würde dann bedeuten, dass ausgehend von der Tabelle bei einer *unkomprimierten* 160er Gabel 35mm draufzurechnen wären, was dann 345mm wären.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 

P.S.: Tretlagerhöhe ist Bodenfreiheit und es ist ein Mountainbike, da ist ein bisserl Platz gar nicht verkehrt, find ich (aber ich fahr auch mein 42er Kettenblatt als Pseudobash statt mit Kette drauf)

Edit: Er hat schneller gemessen als ich überlegt


----------



## radltyp (26. Januar 2012)

Ahhh! Das klingt ja grauenvoll! Wo kann ich denn mal eins probefahren hier in der Gegend am/um den Bodensee? Ihr scheint ja trotzdem alle sehr begeistert zu sein.


----------



## Elbambell (26. Januar 2012)

Ui, das ist wirklich die falsche Seite von Deutschland um ein Cotic zu fahren... Wenn du nach Frankfurt kommen solltest, darfst du gerne mit meinem fahren 

Sonst kannst du auch ein DMR Trailstar fahren. Das ist von der Geometrie sehr, sehr ähnlich mit einem tieferen Tretlager. Hab das von einem Kumpel mal hinter / vor meines gestellt und wir haben die Winkel und Längen gepeilt. Wirklich sehr ähnlich. (zur Info: er hat eine 140 Gabel drin.


----------



## /dev/random (26. Januar 2012)

Die Tretlagerhöhe hat bei meiner Kaufentscheidung absolut keine Rolle gespielt.

Du könntest mein BFe probefahren; Problem ist nur, daß ich quasi am gegenüberliegenden Ende vom Ländle beheimatet bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radltyp (26. Januar 2012)

Ich muss das mal nit meinem Fully vergleichen, weil das ist geil - aber eben weniger tourentauglich und nur mit Gefälle zu genießen 

Weniger Bodenfreiheit heißt aber auch mehr "im Rad sitzen/stehen" und das ist mMn (obwohl ich das in so'ner Bikebravo gelesen habe) TATSÄCHLICH angenehmer!


----------



## radltyp (26. Januar 2012)

Hm, wie weit ist es denn vom quasi gegenüberliegenden Ende des Ländle bis Ravensburg?
So roundabout
Ich hab halt das letzte schon ohne Probefahrt gekauft und irgendwann genau diese Sache als störend empfunden...


----------



## /dev/random (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe für die Probefahrten mal einen Thread erstellt. Dann wird vielleicht aus der Galerie irgendwann mal wieder eine Galerie 

@radltyp: Du hast Post!


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2012)

Das Projekt "Bifi-Kunterbunt" geht weiter:


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2012)

Äktschn:


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2012)

Voten für ein Cotic als FDT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Nur eine Frage, wie viel größer ist das BFe in 19" gegenüber dem Trailstar in 18"

http://www.dmrbikes.com/res/staticPages/geo_trailstar.html

das Trailstar war mir zu klein, denkt Ihr ich könnte mit 1,91m mit dem BFe in 19" glücklich werden?


----------



## Elbambell (5. Februar 2012)

??? Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Zu den Größen vergleiche doch einfach mit folgender Seite:
http://www.eaven-cycles.com/rahmen/cotic/bfe

Wir wissen ja nicht wieviel zu klein das DMR war und was du als zu klein empfunden hast? Sitzrohrlänge? Oberrohrlänge? 

Laut Tabelle ist das BFe ein wenig größer...


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Stimmt meine Frage war doof. Das Trailstar ging bergab wie sau nur bergauf hatte ich so meine Probleme.
Dachte eher an Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2012)

Philipp (hier Bloemfontein) fährt ein M BFe mit auch ~192cm. Geht auch bergauf, wenns ein Tourenrad werden soll würde ich aber schon eher ein L nehmen. Eine 400er Stütze sollte dann reichen, wenn du nicht sehr lange Beine hast.
Ich bin früher das Trailstar in 16" gefahren und das BFe in S geht erheblich besser den Berg rauf. Auch steile Rampen gehen problemlos, wenn auch nicht so fix wie mit der Bergziege.


----------



## Elbambell (5. Februar 2012)

Na dann dürfte dir das längere Sitzrohr und die längere Oberrohrlänge natürlich entgegen kommen. 
Wie lang war denn dein Vorbau beim Trailstar? Da hast du ja noch Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur auf den Weg mitgeben, was ich schon öfter mal hier gesagt habe. Die beiden Rahmen sind sich sehr ähnlich. Der Umstieg sollte also innerhalb von einer viertel Stunde vergessen sein


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Klingt gut, dann sollte das ja passen. Bin gespannt wie der Umstieg wenn es dann passiert klappen sollte. Erstmal muss das alte Rad raus. Fully war ein sehr teures Experiment. Schon krass, man kauft sich ein Bike fÃ¼r um die 4000â¬ und muss nach einem halben Jahr schauen, dass man es fÃ¼r 2200â¬ wieder los bekommt.


----------



## exto (5. Februar 2012)

Ich bin 1,87 und hab dafür relativ lange Beine. Mit ner entsprechenden Sattelstütze sollte das 19" ganz gut gehen. 

Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen mit nem BFe, hatte aber ein Ragley Blue Pig in 20", dass ich zu groß fand. Ein Kollege hatte ein 18er. Das hat mir deutlich besser gefallen.

Ich hab übrigens grad bei Carsten das Simple in 19" geordert und mit meiner Stütze (Maverick) + Sattel passt das von der Sitzrohrlänge prima.


----------



## Elbambell (5. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,87 und hab dafür relativ lange Beine. Mit ner entsprechenden Sattelstütze sollte das 19" ganz gut gehen.
> 
> Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen mit nem BFe, hatte aber ein Ragley Blue Pig in 20", dass ich zu groß fand. Ein Kollege hatte ein 18er. Das hat mir deutlich besser gefallen.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens grad bei Carsten das Simple in 19" geordert und mit meiner Stütze (Maverick) + Sattel passt das von der Sitzrohrlänge prima.



Das neue 29er Simple? Da freue ich mich aber auf die Bilder!!!


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage noch, wie Stabil ist das BFe? Kommt es da mit dem Trailstar mithalten und wie sieht es mit dem Alutech CT aus?


----------



## Elbambell (5. Februar 2012)

Ich würde behaupten, es ist fast unzerstörbar! Habe das Ding ganz, ganz übel behandelt und habe nicht einmal eine Delle drin. Kratzer kriegt es natürlich wie jedes andere auch. 
Ob es mit dem Trailstar mithalten kann... es ist ja nicht umsonst nochmal 300-400 g schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Das klingt ganz gut. Ja das Trailstar war schon eine Wucht. Mal sehen ob alles klar geht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das neue 29er Simple? Da freue ich mich aber auf die Bilder!!!



Ich auch!

@chem: Das BFe ist superstabil. Auch ich würde es als eher robuster einschätzen als das Trailsstar. Philipp und ich scheuchen unsere BFes regelmäßig auch durch den Bikepark und das nicht unbedingt langsamer als die anderen mit 200mm Sänften. Haben die Rahmen top verkraftet (im Gegensatz zu uns bzw. anderen Teilchen) Dabei bin ich das BFe sogar mit 180er Gabel und teilweise mit 170mm 66 von 2004 gefahren, die sogar höher baut als die Travis im DH Bike. Alles kein Problem.


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Du auch?

Edit: Weiß einer von euch, wo ich zufällig einen gebrauchten BFe Frame herbekomme?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Februar 2012)

In Deutschland wohl kaum. So viele BFes wird's hier nicht geben und die wenigen, die einen haben, geben ihn sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder her . Aber die Investition ist ja selbst bei einer Neuanschaffung überschaubar.


----------



## chem (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, wenn ich jetzt mein andres Zeug los bekomme, wirds gekauft.


----------



## MichiP (5. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens grad bei Carsten das Simple in 19" geordert und mit meiner Stütze (Maverick) + Sattel passt das von der Sitzrohrlänge prima.





ich schwanke immer noch zwischen Deutsch Rustikal, Fish and Chips und La Dolce Vita




Michi


----------



## chem (6. Februar 2012)

Um die Gabelfrage zu klären. Eigentlich sollte es die BOS Deville in 160mm werden. Doch leider habe ich irgendwie nicht das Geld dafür und finde keine gebrauchte. Am liebsten wären mir 160mm mit Absenkfunktion. Dies gibt es aber nur selten. Häufiger ist dann schon 110-150mm vertreten. Zum Beispiel die Sektor wäre da eine gute Preis Leistungsgabel. Ich bin von einer Magura Menja zur Revelation gekommen und dann zur 66 RC3 EVO TI. Also kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus, weil die 66 ein Quantensprung ist. 

Also haben wir Sektor, Lyric, Deville, keine Fox und vielleicht Pike. Welche mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Vorallem die Graue.

Habt ihr Ideen? Zufällig irgendwie ein Schnäppchen oder was gebrauchtes gesehen?

Edit: Die Revelation hatte ich im Trailstar und die war mir nicht steif genug. War zwar auch nur 9mm Schnellspanner aber die hat ganz schön geflext.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Februar 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Am liebsten wären mir 160mm mit Absenkfunktion. Dies gibt es aber nur selten.



Leider kein Schnäppchen aber sonst passend:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1629&IdFolder=113&IdOggetto=59705

Ich hab die 2011er ohne Absenkung für 750 bekommen, wirklich eine wahnsinnig gute Gabel.


----------



## chem (6. Februar 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Leider kein Schnäppchen aber sonst passend:
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1629&IdFolder=113&IdOggetto=59705
> 
> Ich hab die 2011er ohne Absenkung für 750 bekommen, wirklich eine wahnsinnig gute Gabel.


 Die wäre wirklich der Hammer. Aber wahrscheinlich arschteuer. Mal sehen, ob ich mir das leisten kann. Kommt darauf an, wieviel der Rest einspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. Februar 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das neue 29er Simple? Da freue ich mich aber auf die Bilder!!!



Ihr könnt ja mal ein Paar Matrosenlieder anstimmen. Vielleicht fährt der Kahn mit den Rahmen dann 'n bisschen zügiger.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2012)

wir lagen vor madagaskar und hatten die pest an bord


----------



## Catsoft (6. Februar 2012)

Moin!

da schmeiÃ ich doch mal Achim Reichels Shanty AlbÂ´m in den Player rein. Obwohl die Songs  âEs ging langsam voranâ und   âDe DÃ¼vel an Bordâ vieleicht doch nicht so... 

Robert


----------



## exto (6. Februar 2012)

Seemann, lass das Träumen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2012)

Wenn du die 66 gegen eine funktionierende Lyrik 2-Step tauschen willst....


----------



## chem (6. Februar 2012)

Gabel ist verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin bisher BFes mit folgenden Gabeln gefahren:
180er Domain
170/150er 66 von 2004
160er Lyrik
160er Nixon
150er Revelation
120er Minute

Ging alles. Die 66 war eigentlich zu lang, sogar 2cm länger als die Domain. Domain war ziemlich gut. Die Lyrik und Nixon habe ich als klasse empfunden, ebenso die Revelation.
Die Minute wäre für ein 4X Bike gut gewesen, baut aber slebst für eine 120er Gabel niedrig und deshalb für ein FR Bike eigentlich zu kurz.


----------



## Elbambell (7. Februar 2012)

Na dann wirds aber höchste Zeit, dass du mal ne Boxxer einbaust. Nicht dass dieses elendige Gefühl von Unvollkommenheit bleibt. So hast du den Federgabeltest schließlich noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Februar 2012)

Ich könnt dir zur Erweiterung der Testeindrücke ne 140er Mz 44 anbieten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Februar 2012)

Ne 55 hätte ich genommen. Um die 44 hätte ich Angst.


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da noch ne 55 ETA anzubieten. Die brauch neue Dichtungen und geht deshalb für ganz kleines Geld raus.


----------



## chem (8. Februar 2012)

Oh, vielleicht habe ich Interesse. Wie viel ist ganz wenig?


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2012)

Pm


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2012)

Falls jemand Lust hat, zuzusehen, wie ein SIMPLEs Fahrrad entsteht:

guckst du hier!


----------



## chem (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Community ich suche ein Shimano Hollowtech II Innenlager. Ich bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich gleich die Top Variante XTR nehme und wenn ja gibt es da 3 verschiedene. Welche passt in das Cotic BFe? Eigentlich die normale Schraubvariante 
http://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c373_MTB-Innenlager.html&sort=&XTCsid=ef05d0993ae71f9c0e167cc611bf16df&limit=40&filter_id=29&order=
Welche Variante von dieser Seite wäre das dann? Und wo bekomme ich das komplette  Innenlager am günstigsten?


----------



## Elbambell (13. Februar 2012)

Hi,
das Cotic hat ein stinknormales 73er Lagergehäuse. Das heißt, du kannst auch das "ganz normale" Hollowtech II Lager nehmen. Z.B. das hier: 
*Shimano Deore Lager mit Schalen SM-BB51 Hollowtech II re+li *

Beim 73er Lager machst du nur weniger Spacer als beim 68er rein. Falls du dich noch gar nicht damit auskennst, kannst du sicherlich mit der SuFu im IBC jede Menge finden.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass solche Fragen nicht Coticspezifisch sind und sicherlich nicht in die Cotic-Galerie gehören! Wenn du beim Aufbau des BFe spezielle Fragen hast, mache doch im Cotic-Forum einen eigenen Thread dazu auf.

Edit: habe übersehen, dass du gezielt nach XTR gefragt hast. Dann folgendes:
Shimano XTR Lager mit Schalen SM-BB90B Hollowtech II für FC-M970
Edit2: oder das: 
Shimano XTR Lager mit Schalen SM-BB90A Hollowtech II FC-M980/FC-M985


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (13. Februar 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Cotic hat ein stinknormales 73er Lagergehäuse. Das heißt, du kannst auch das "ganz normale" Hollowtech II Lager nehmen. Z.B. das hier:
> *Shimano Deore Lager mit Schalen SM-BB51 Hollowtech II re+li *
> 
> ...


 Du hast recht, so etwas gehört nicht in die Gallerie. Ich werde versuchen, dies demnächst mit Bildern wieder gut zu machen. Danke für deine Info.


----------



## Elbambell (13. Februar 2012)

Macht ja nichts! 
Habe ein paar alte Fotos gefunden. Das war der 2. Ausritt auf meinem BFe


----------



## Triggerhippie (14. Februar 2012)

Bei uns ists zur Zeit bitterkalt (Hier etwa 10 minus). Kein Hinderniss für mich Biken zu gehen 

Falls ihr trotzdem Mühe habe solltet, schaut euch das an: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/238118/






Hier steh ich auf unserem gefrorenen Fluss.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Februar 2012)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Hier steh ich auf unserem gefrorenen Fluss.



Das geht mit nem Hardtail??


----------



## Elbambell (14. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich war am Wochenende auf einer unglaublichen Tour in der Pfalz bei Neustadt an der Weinstraße. Temperaturen um die -15°C. Bevor ich jetzt ein paar Fotos zeige abe ich eine kurze Frage: 
Gibt es unter euch welche, für die die Pfalz in Reichweite liegt und besteht Interesse dort mal eine technisch orientierte Runde zu drehen? Würde mich dann als Guide anbieten.


----------



## frogmatic (14. Februar 2012)

Wenns etwas wärmer ist gern


----------



## Bogie (14. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr da jedes Wochenende. Aktuell auch mit meinem BeFe.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. Februar 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


>



Ich platze gerade!!  

Huhuuuu Steve    !!  

â¬: Wir haben uns auch getroffen...nur dann zwei Tage spÃ¤ter jemanden auf einem Bild in diesem Thread wiederzusehen... Sachen gibts...


----------



## Elbambell (15. Februar 2012)

Ich richte es Steve dann aus  Interessanter weise sind wir wirklich sehr ähnlich gekleidet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (18. Februar 2012)

Bike Verkäufer müssen nicht unbedingt gute Fotografen sein. Oder: Carsten im Kampf mit der Perspektive  

Wie auch immer....Ich habe mal einen M, einen L und einen XL Rahmen hintereinander aufgestellt und fotografiert. Der Solaris Rahmen in XL fällt gar nicht so groß aus wie ich gedacht hatte. Bin mal gespannt wie fett ein aufgebautes Bike mit XL Rahmen aussieht.  




@Exto....die Simple Rahmen sind Anfang nächste Woche auf Lager.


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich gut an 

Die meisten Teile sind schon da oder zumindest auf dem Weg. Allerdings war's bisher bei JEDEM Bike, dass ich aufgebaut habe so, dass ich beim bauen gemerkt habe, dass ne wichtige Kleinigkeit fehlt. Meist war's die Kette, aber die ist dieses Mal da


----------



## Schibbl (19. Februar 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Bike Verkäufer müssen nicht unbedingt gute Fotografen sein. Oder: Carsten im Kampf mit der Perspektive



Da hilft nur viel Abstand und ein langes Tele. Aber wir können erkennen was uns der Händler damit sagen möchte ...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2012)

geil. zum glück habe ich grad kein geld mehr.


----------



## Gemini069 (22. Februar 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geil. zum glück habe ich grad kein geld mehr.



  Hab ich auch gerade lol


----------



## chem (22. Februar 2012)

Ganz spezielle Frage und ich brauche eure ganz spezielle Hilfe.

Denkt ihr das der Cyan BFe Frame mit der MZ 55er TI in *Purple *harmonieren könnte?

Ich weiß, sowas ist schlecht einzuschätzen, aber ich könnte günstig an eine kommen und bräuchte die Gabel relativ  dringend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, warum nicht? Etwas Farbe hat noch keinem geschadet.

Passend aufgebaut kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen. Letztendlich ist es aber eh deine Entscheidung; Du musst damit rumfahren, nicht wir


----------



## chem (22. Februar 2012)

Wird schön bescheuert aussehen. aber ist gekauft


----------



## frogmatic (22. Februar 2012)

Farbe macht das Leben froh - gut gemacht


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn du lieber ne Lyrik möchtest, ich tausche


----------



## chem (23. Februar 2012)

Tatsächlich wollte ich lieber eine U-Turn, aber alle meine Berater, haben mir eingeredet das ich so etwas nicht brauche. Ich hasse es, wenn man Erwartungen an mich hat


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2012)

Tja, ich wollte ne 55, habe aber damals nix entsprechendes gefunden. Wie gesagt, bei Tauschinteresse sag bescheid, ich baue dir auch noch U-Turn in die Lyrik


----------



## chem (23. Februar 2012)

Noch kannst du hoffen, ich muss erst mal schauen, wie das ausschaut und wie es sich fährt. Aber das wird nicht diesen Monat. Sorry


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2012)

Alles gut. Las dir Zeit


----------



## chem (24. Februar 2012)

So, der Frame ist schon mal da. Danke Carsten.


----------



## AH78 (25. Februar 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt  und direkt standesgemäß im Schlamm getauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (25. Februar 2012)

AH78 schrieb:


> ....Erste Ausfahrt  und direkt standesgemäß im Schlamm getauft....


...mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## AH78 (26. Februar 2012)

...neue Bilder


----------



## chem (26. Februar 2012)

@Baelko/All ist der BFe Frame wirklich nur für  185mm Bremsscheiben (hinten) ausgelegt?

Für "das vielleicht schnellste Dowhnhill Hardatail der Welt" ein wenig mager oder?

Edit: Okay, 203er passen rein und es scheitn aber wirklich nur eine Freigabe bis 185mm zu geben.


----------



## Beorn (26. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es nicht zwingend der Stabilität geschuldet ist, sondern dem Platz, damit die Scheibe nicht an ner Strebe schleift.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2012)

So siehts aus. Der Einbau von 200er Scheiben hinten wird ein ziemliches Gefriemel beim Laufrad Ein- und Ausbau.


----------



## chem (26. Februar 2012)

Okay, also noch eine 180er Scheibe + Adapter besorgen.. Hurra

Edit: Ich brauche PM-IS 180mm oder?


----------



## Baelko (26. Februar 2012)

Yup....PM zu IS, falls du eine PM Bremse hast.


----------



## chem (26. Februar 2012)

Danke. Sollte ich (Saint)


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich gestern mal ne Runde bei ein wenig Sonnenschein in die Wildness getraut!  Ich würde sagen die neue Saison hat damit begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2012)

Geile Trails Philipp, nächte Woche musst du kommen!


----------



## Elbambell (26. Februar 2012)

Die 190er Gustelscheibe passt wunderbar hinten rein. Größer als 180 ist mMn auf dem Hinterrad nicht nötig...


----------



## Bogie (26. Februar 2012)

Mit der Saint reichen die 180 hinten wirklich aus. Fahr ich selbst (bei ordentlich Körpergewicht).


----------



## chem (26. Februar 2012)

Klar, ist halt nur wieder finanzieller Aufwand und da sieht es bei mir momentan eher mau aus. Aber wollte eh schon immer auf 180 umrüsten.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Februar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Geile Trails Philipp, nächte Woche musst du kommen!
> (Bild...)


Daraus könnte sogar was werden!


----------



## deroberpfalzer (27. Februar 2012)

ich fahr die 200er Saint hinten und hatte noch nie ein Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raubritter (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend an alle,
das Rad gefällt mir richtig gut! Ist das ein M Rahmen und wenn ja, wie groß bist du? Nur bergab oder auch Touren?

Ich fahr im Moment nen L bei 1,85cm.. meine Knie kommen aber manchmal schon in Lenker nähe.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Geile Trails Philipp, nächte Woche musst du kommen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Februar 2012)

Er ist irgendwas mit 170cm und der Rahmen ist S 
Ich bin etwas über 190cm und fahre M und das geht auch noch auf Touren.
Bergab ist das Ding sowieso geil! Für Touren ist allerdings eine lange Stütze von Nöten.
Je nachdem was überwiegt würde ich L oder M nehmen.
Hauptsächlich Tourenfahrer und große Rahmen gewöhnt -> L
Hauptsächlich Bergab und gerne ein kleines bisschen verspielter -> M
So habe ich mich für M entschieden. Und ich komme auch nur noch selten mit den Knien gegen den Lenker


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2012)

Ich denke Bloem hat alles gesagt. Ich bin 173 und fahre ein S. Sowohl für schnelle Touren, als auch für Bikepark.


----------



## Bogie (27. Februar 2012)

179 und M. Paßt perfekt für Touren (Bergauf wie bergab).


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Februar 2012)

Bin 1,86, hab lange Beine und fahre ebenfalls M. Komme beim Bergauffahren nicht an den Lenker.


----------



## Bashorbadger (28. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich weiß das passt hier nicht rein aber will keinen extra Thread aufmachen bzw die ganzen BFe Fahrer per pn anschreiben.
Aber könntet ihr mir mal eure Partlisten + Gesamtgewicht zukommen lassen? 

Wäre super spitzenklasse von euch!

Grüße 

Moritz


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Februar 2012)

Bild siehste oben. Partliste ist im Anhang.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Februar 2012)

Sorry, ich führe kein Buch über Gewicht und verbaute Teile. Nimmt mir zu viel Zeit zum Fahren 
Aber meins wiegt wie auf den Bildern in meinem Album zu sehen, ca. 14,5 kg.


----------



## Elbambell (29. Februar 2012)

knapp über 15 kg (beide Reifen 2ply)



v

ca 12. kg


----------



## Bashorbadger (29. Februar 2012)

Danke schon mal. Werd demnächst einen Rahmen aufbauen und das Ziel wird "sub 14kg". Für ruppiges hab ich noch mein Scratch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Februar 2012)

Warum dann kein Soul?

Edit: Ich nutze das BFe gern im Ruppigen, weil's einen enormen Trainingseffekt für das 200mm Sofa hat. Damit sind Vollgasabfahrten gefühlt mindestens 3 mal so anstrengend. Für mich Mittelgebirgler ne super Urlaubsvorbereitung .


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Februar 2012)

Findest du? Ich fand zB. Braunlage mit dem BFe nur wenig mehr anstrengend als mit der Couch. Und der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied war auch nicht besonders.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Februar 2012)

Jep, grade was die Belastung der Beine angeht. Zumindest ist das auf unserem Hometrail so. Woanders habe ich keinen Vergleich.

Edit: Damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann hier ein Video von unserem Hometrail: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/228222/
Ich fahre vorweg, mit der BFe lass ich die >5m Sprünge allerdings aus. Bis jetzt...


----------



## chem (29. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal wie sieht das mit dem BFe eigentlich beim Thema Rost aus? Sollte man den Rahmen extra versiegeln oder gibt es da keine Gefahr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Februar 2012)

Der Rahmen hat eine Schutzschicht (die schwarze Schicht, die man zB. im inneren des Steuerrohres sieht). Das ist zwar nicht gerade eine Feuerverzinkung, verhindet aber trotzdem effektiv das Rosten, auch an normalen Kratzern. Bei tiefen hauern wirst du aber trotzdem eventuell leichte Roststellen kriegen. Bisher habe ich trotz Ganzejahreseinsatz nirgends Probleme. Mein altes Trailstar sah da ganz anders aus.

Mach das Rad fertig, ich will wissen wie das mit der lila 55 aussieht


----------



## Catsoft (29. Februar 2012)

Moin!

Die Cotic sind wohl im Tauchbad (Zinkchromat?) gegen Rost geschützt worden. Hab schon eine Menge Rahmen gehabt, aber so gut geschützt war bisher noch keiner!

Robert


----------



## chem (29. Februar 2012)

Okay, dann spar ich mir die Versiegelung. Das Rad steht schon fast. Ich brauche noch ein paar Sachen (Habe die Kettenblattschrauben zerwixt... jetzt muss ich die erstmal rausbohren), aber es gäbe sogar schon ein Bild mit Gabel. Doch das ist im Treppenhaus mit Blitzlicht vom Handy entstanden. Das ist alles andere als schön und gehört nicht hierher. Ich denke, bis zum Wochenende wird es fertig sein.


----------



## Raubritter (29. Februar 2012)

Sorry


----------



## chem (1. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum BFe,

welche Schrauben brauche ich um die Gewinde für den Flaschenhalter zu füllen? 

(Oh Gott, das hört sich sehr Laienhaft an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (1. März 2012)

??? Sind doch Schrauben dabei? Nachgemessen ist es ein M5 Gewinde. Was willst du füllen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. März 2012)

Ich denke, er will einfach nur Schrauben eindrehen, damit kein Wasser bzw. Schmutz rein kann. Bei mir waren auch Schrauben dabei.


----------



## chem (1. März 2012)

Bei mir waren keine Schrauben bei. Waren die von Anfang an eingeschraubt? Es war nur der Schnellspanner und der Kettenstrebenschutz bei.


----------



## Elbambell (1. März 2012)

Bei mir war noch ein kleines Tütchen dabei, welches die Schrauben enthielt...


----------



## chem (1. März 2012)

Vielleicht ist das noch in der Kiste. Wäre ja schonmal gut, ansonsten halt m5 und kurz. Danke für die Info.


----------



## exto (1. März 2012)

Guck mal im Kettenstrebenschutz nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (1. März 2012)

der ist schon am Rad.  Vielleicht hat carsten die auch einfach vergessen. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2012)

Angeklebt an der Seite vom Karton?


----------



## exto (2. März 2012)

Oops! Ist ja gar nicht alles drauf...


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2012)

Wie ich das Grün liebe! Schön, dass der Rahmen jetzt richtig da ist


----------



## exto (2. März 2012)

Ich freu mich auch  Danke dafür!

Das Grün ist wirklich geil. Ich mag's besonders in der Kombi mit den roten Teilen. Da war ich mir vorher nicht so sicher:


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2012)

Der Reset passt ja wie angegossen, haben die sich heimlich abgesprochen?
Und das grün ist eine Ansage - mal was anderes 

Leider ist aus dem news-Archiv engültig das alte Logo verschwunden, da war das Männeken noch viel sympathischer...


----------



## exto (3. März 2012)

Morgen wird's ausgiebig ausgeführt...


----------



## bely (3. März 2012)

@exto

wirklich ein schicker aufbau und bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt...
Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
Ich schwanke zwischen einem L und XL Solaris bei 193m und 94cm Schrittlänge.

Besten Dank und viel Spaß mit dem Dübel


----------



## chem (4. März 2012)

Exto dein Bike ist wirklich große Klasse.

mal noch eine Frage an die BFe Fahrer. Ich würde gern einen durchgängigen Schaltzug verwenden. Leider geben das die vorhandenen Halterungen ja nicht her. Habt ihr euch schon mal mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt? vielleicht gibt es ja Halterungen die in die Aufnahme passen oder so etwas? Ansonsten klassisch Kabelbinder?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2012)

Es gibt von Magura so Teilis die man da rein schrauben kann. Kosten irgendwie ~10â¬ und funktionieren schlecht. Gore ZÃ¼ge als Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (4. März 2012)

Ich denke es wird eine Kabelbinderlösung


----------



## zuspät (4. März 2012)

kabelbinder, klebeband, angelschnurr, schraubbare halterungen von magura oder eben die bowdenzug/schrumpfschlauchlösung


----------



## Elbambell (4. März 2012)

Folgendes gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Singlespeed-und-Fixie/~Sonstiges~/Genetic-Kabelklemmen-fuer-Oberrohr-oldschool::17445.html

Warum durchgängig verlegt? Wegen des Wasserschutzes? 
Ich habe "extra wasserundurchlässige Züge" à là gore verlegt. Die haben noch eine kleine schwarze Schutzhülle um die nicht ummantelten Teile der Züge. Funktion bisher super. Ist auf dem Foto so ansatzweise zu sehen:




Edit:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...GORE-RideOn-Professional-Schaltkabel-Kit.html


----------



## zuspät (4. März 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ngsbefestigungskit-mit-Schrumpfschlauch-.html

hatte ich an allen bikes, ohne probleme


----------



## chem (4. März 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## exto (4. März 2012)

Falls es interessiert, Fahrbericht zum Simple gibt's hier...


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird eine Kabelbinderlösung



alternativ





http://www.singlespeedshop.com/start.htm?d_39619_Zugfuhrung_Klemmbar.htm

habe ich liegen, aber noch nicht montiert.


----------



## redbeard (10. März 2012)

Hab mein Cotic BFe gestern zusammengebastelt und heute die erste ausfahrt gemacht.
Der Rahmen kommt sehr kurz und klein, aber das sieht man ja auch auf der herstellerseite. 

Der einzige verbesserungsvorschlag von mir ist ein aufkleber auf dem oberrohr, dass man nicht vergessen darf auch mal pause zu machen, aber naja. 




16' BFe in Gritstone 
Rock Shox Sektor RL (Man achtet ja aufs gewicht ;-) )
Custom LSR mit Hope Pro Naben und Marvic ex729 Felgen
Hope M4 Bremsen mit Stahlflex
Hope Steuersatz
Hope Vorbau
Hope Spacer
Hope Quickreleases
Race Face Atlas Lenker
Shimano XT Shifter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Kurbel


----------



## Baelko (11. März 2012)

Immer wieder gut....gridstone, schwarz ein bissel rot....sind das steerhorns am Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parolli (11. März 2012)

Ist das unter dem Vorbau der Turm zu Babel 





redbeard schrieb:


> Hab mein Cotic BFe gestern zusammengebastelt und heute die erste ausfahrt gemacht.
> Der Rahmen kommt sehr kurz und klein, aber das sieht man ja auch auf der herstellerseite.
> 
> Der einzige verbesserungsvorschlag von mir ist ein aufkleber auf dem oberrohr, dass man nicht vergessen darf auch mal pause zu machen, aber naja.
> ...


----------



## exto (11. März 2012)

Tut mir leid, dass ich das so krass ausdrücke, aber so, wie's da steht, ist es ein furchtbar liederlich zusammengeflickter Haufen.

Da gibt's noch einiges zu tun, wie z.B. das Kabelgewirr kürzen und ordnen, den Spacerturm bearbeiten und nicht zuletzt die Hörnchen in eine möglichst tiefe Tonne treten.

Auf jeden Fall hat der Haufen das Potential, ein gutes Rad zu werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2012)

Philipp auf Cotic:





Mehr Bilder später im Album.


----------



## redbeard (11. März 2012)

> Da gibt's noch einiges zu tun, wie z.B. das Kabelgewirr kürzen und  ordnen, den Spacerturm bearbeiten und nicht zuletzt die Hörnchen in eine  möglichst tiefe Tonne treten.



Moin, die diskussion hatte ich schon... mehrfach (aber da das thema rad ist, immer wieder gerne )
1) Kabelgewirr kürzen : Nee, wenn ich wieder mal den erdboden am geschmack erkennen will, und der lenker dabei umschlaegt, killt der nicht die Leitungen. 
2) Ordnen : ich hab einen kabelkamm im internet bestellt. 
3) spacerturm : ich stehe fast immer in den pedalen, deswegen brauche ich nen hohen lenker. ich will keinen lenker mit riesenrise haben, weil ich erstens diesen lenker schon seit 8000km habe, und zweitens sieht das dann meiner ansicht nach aus wie ein bmx. 
4) Barends : ich fahre mit barends, weil ich so vermeiden kann, dass ich nach aussen vom lenker rutsche, beim erdbodenprobennehmen mit gesicht voran vermeide ich so, dass die hope amaturen und die xt shifter schaden nehmen und der (meiner ansicht nach treffenste grund) ist, dass ich mal nen lenker ohne barends dierekt in den bauch bekommen habe. das tat sehr lange weh. mit der vergroesserung der aufschlagsflaeche auf den bauch vermindere ich so das verletzungsrisiko.


----------



## exto (11. März 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Beorn (11. März 2012)

Naja, für ein sstumpfes Bauchtrauma reichen die Spitzen der Hörnchen und der rechte Winkel zum Lenker hin, hast also die Stellen verdoppelt, die aua machen können.

Lenkergerödel nicht übermäßig festziehn, dann verdrehts sich und man kanns einfach zurückdrehn und weiterkutschieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. März 2012)

@redbeard

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## berkel (12. März 2012)

Zumal der Spacerturm nicht nur ein optischer Makel ist. Die Gabelhersteller erlauben max. 30mm Spacerhöhe, mir sieht das hier nach dem doppelten aus! Müsste sich auch in der Steifigkeit bemerkbar machen.


----------



## redbeard (12. März 2012)

@Mettwurst82 etwa 170
@berkel habs grade gefunden in manual. dann muss ich das wohl doch kappen

weitere diskussionen bitte per pm, damit wir den herstellerthread nicht dichtspammen


----------



## /dev/random (15. März 2012)

Nebenbei gefragt: Kennt jemand zufälligerweise die RAL-Nummer von dem Cyanblau?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2012)

Cyan ist keine RAL-Farbe

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyan

Ein helles Druckcyan müsste passen.


----------



## /dev/random (15. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe von Farbsystemen keine Ahnung. Dank mehrer Chainsucks habe ich einige fette Kratzer in der Kettenstrebe, da wollte ich halt den perfekten Farbton zum drübermalen haben. Mal schauen was ich finde.


----------



## frogmatic (15. März 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> (...) da wollte ich halt den perfekten Farbton zum drübermalen haben. Mal schauen was ich finde.



Papperlapapp, nimm Ocker - das sieht aus wie Dreck-Spray 

On topic: schreib doch im Zweifel Cy an - der sollte es wissen (und nicht nur, weil sein Name ist wie die Farbe anfängt). Oder Carsten klärt das mal...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2012)

Ich habe das auch schon und werde einfach transparenten Lack nehmen.


----------



## /dev/random (15. März 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:
			
		

> Papperlapapp, nimm Ocker - das sieht aus wie Dreck-Spray



Oder das seltsame Ragley-"Ockergelb" Wenn ich nix passendes blaues finde, dann wird's transparent.


----------



## Elbambell (15. März 2012)

Ich zitiere sinngemäß Carsten: "kauf dir einen Lackstift mit reinem Cyan"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. März 2012)

Herrliches Wetter am Wochenende, bin zum Ausdauertraining ob Rausschwitzen des Vorabendalkohols mal 2h gemütlich an der Wertach entlang gefahren.


----------



## martn (19. März 2012)

mein neuer hobel ist am freitag fertich geworden. danke noch an carsten!




Stanislaw by all martn, on Flickr

samstag gabs dann ne gemäßigte tour zum kennenlernen in den elbhängen und gestern die richtige feuertaufe aufm langen kanten im elbsandstein. richtiges gelände. was soll ich sagen? das ding fühlt sich auf anhieb einfach ziemlich richtig an. unauffällig (ich hatte ursprünglich einen rahmen mit verspielterer geometrie in planung) aber irgendwie richtig. und die hoffnung, dass ich nach 15 monaten ohne federelemente und noch längerer zeit ohne schaltung mit solch modernen sachen irgendwie erholter nach hause komme wurde schlicht dadurch enttäuscht, dass ich nicht anders konnte, als schneller und härter zu fahren...
ich glaube ich werde mich mit dem ding sehr gut anfreunden, 

achso, um fragen zum antrieb vorzugreifen:



Drivetrain of Death by all martn, on Flickr

ich bin jahrelang nur singlespeed gefahren. überall. daher reicht mir ersma die sparschaltung mit 30x13-28. sechsfach geht auf ner hope singlespeed-nabe, erlaubt mir ein symetrisch eingespeichtes laufrad und ne bessere kettenlinie in den gängen, in denen viel last auf der kette ist. die kettenführung besteht aus nem entzahnten 36er blatt, ner alten eingekürzten rohloff-kettenführung und nem stück kettenrohr für liegeräder (mit nem scheibchen lenker und kabelbindern).


----------



## Elbambell (19. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/6848163776/
> 
> achso, um fragen zum antrieb vorzugreifen:
> 
> ...



Danke dir. Du löst damit mein Problem, dass ich gerade im HT-Tech-Thread diskutiere.

BTW: schönes Bike


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. März 2012)

Moinsen

Lauter BFe´s,Souls und Solaris,alles bloß Stahl ..
Ich spreng den Rahmen jetzt mal mit meinem Soda:



















Teileliste:

-Rahmen:Cotic Soda Titan
-Federgabel:Fox FRL 100 
-Steuersatz:Tune BuBu
-Aheadkappe:HiTemp Lite
-Spacer:Atik Titan
-Laufradsatz:Mavic 717 | Tune King/Kong | Dt-Swiss Revolution schwarz/Dt-Alunippel silber
-Schnellspanner:Tune DC16/17
-Kurbel:RaceFace Deus Gold Edition
-Innenlager:Reset HollowLite HTII
-Kettenblätter:RaceFace
-Kettenblattschrauben:Extralite Extrabolts
-Umwerfer:Acros A-GE
-Schaltwerk:Acros A-GE
-Schalthebel:Acros A-GE 3x9
-Kassette:Shimano XT 9-Fach
-Bremse:Hope Tech/Mono Mini
-Kette:KMC X9L
-Bremsscheiben:Hope Floating
-Vorbau:Rewel Titan
-Lenker:Moots Titan
-Griffe:Extralite
-Barends:Tune RH1
-Sattelstütze:Rewel Titan
-Sattelklemme:Tune Würger
-Sattel:Specialized Toupe/Titan
-Reifen:Continental Race King 2,2
-Schläuche:Michelin Latex
-Pedale:Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4Ti
-Züge:Acros A-GE Hydrauliköl
-Trinkflaschenhalter:Chris King Ti-Cage
-Sonstiges:Titanschrauben


Fährt sich traumhaft und ist das beste+schönste Bike,das ich je hatte,nichts anderes mehr!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Elbambell (20. März 2012)

schönes Teil! (ich finde wirklich nur die Hörner fehlplatziert... Das ist aber ganz allein deine Sache! Keine wirkliche Kritik)
Was wiegt die Titan-Sattelstütze und der Lenker? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die im Einsatz flexen.

Titan schlägt Stahl um Längen, aber Carsten hat ja meine Hoffnung auf ein *Ti*Fe ziemlich zerstört


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

wenn Du jetzt noch scharfe photos amchen würdest 

@martn: geile kiste!


----------



## frogmatic (20. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Titan schlägt Stahl um Längen, aber Carsten hat ja meine Hoffnung auf ein *Ti*Fe ziemlich zerstört



Ich glaube du kannst gleich eine Dankesmail an Linskey verfassen - die haben wohl die Konditionen so "angepasst", dass es sinnlos wird dort fertigen zu lassen...
Ein Kumpel hat sich gerade noch für horrendes Geld ein Titan Ragley gesichert (leicht OT, ich weiß.)

Wo wir schon dabei sind - was ist eigentlich aus Kosmo geworden?


----------



## ultraschwer (20. März 2012)

stanton bikes nimmt auch gerade zwei ti hts ins programm


----------



## Elbambell (20. März 2012)

Bei Carsten gibt es ja auch noch die BaumCycles. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bauen die custom Titanrahmen, die man auch wie ein BFe (respektive TiFe) einsetzen kann. Allerdings sind diese Rahmen nicht im Budget eines "armen" Studenten. 

Aber so eine BFe-Geometrie mit 44er Steuerrohr und 12er Stechachsehinten oder aber den tauschbaren Ausfallenden und damit einsetzbaren Carbondrive wäre schon was sehr, sehr feines zum Bikebergsteigen  Vorne eine 55er Marzocchi RC3 Ti und.... Mist jetzt ist meine Tastatur voller Sabber!

Lg, Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

12er steckachse halte ich für voodoo


----------



## Elbambell (20. März 2012)

Bei Titanrahmen bezüglich des Flex's beim Antreten?!?


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2012)

eher allgemein.


----------



## Baelko (20. März 2012)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Lauter BFe´s,Souls und Solaris,alles bloß Stahl ..
> Ich spreng den Rahmen jetzt mal mit meinem Soda
> ...


.....Nils, altes Haus....lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört....als ich mir eben die Bilder angeschaut habe dachte ich zuerst...."was hat der denn für Züge verbaut.."....dann Blick auf das Schaltwerk...ah! Acros...Sag, wie shifted das denn so mit Hydraulik?


----------



## Beorn (20. März 2012)

Triton Bikes


----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. März 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....Nils, altes Haus....lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört....als ich mir eben die Bilder angeschaut habe dachte ich zuerst...."was hat der denn für Züge verbaut.."....dann Blick auf das Schaltwerk...ah! Acros...Sag, wie shifted das denn so mit Hydraulik?




Moin Carsten alte Dachlatte

Stimmt und doch überlebt...hoffe dir gehts gut?
So langsam wird die Cotic-Fangemeinde ja immer größer,sehr schön!
Wird das Soda eigentlich noch gefertigt aktuell?

HaHa....ja,das denken viele mit den Zügen,bis ich ihnen sage,das das Hydraulikleitungen sind!Dann kommt meist der Spruch"Ach deswegen so dick jaja"...neuer Irrtum,die sind sogar ziemlich dünn und derer gleich zwei pro Shifter!
Das es so ne einzelne dicke jetzt ist,ist meine Eigenentwicklung,hatte kein Bock auf Doppelleitung und hab mir kurzerhand nen paar Meter Schrumpfschlauch organisiert und drüber gezogen,bißchen gefummel aber das Ergebnis spricht für sich denk ich!
Ausserdem hab ich die mitgelieferten Leitungshalter etwas modifiziert...Durchbohren wollt ich die Anschläge nicht,weil die Leitung dann auch keinen richtigen Halt mehr gehabt hätte!
Ick fahr die jetzt im zweiten Monat und ich muß sagen,die tut was sie soll und zwar bei jedem Wetter:SCHALTEN!
Einzig die Montage der Leitung/Oliven nach Kürzung ist ein wenig fummelig,weil sehr dünn(3mm)und passgenau,aber mit ein wenig Geduld und nem Bier zur Entspannung machbar ...man machts ja eh nur einmal!
Eingewöhnt hab ich mich sehr schnell an die Schaltungslogik,einfach nur geil,weil deutlich merkbar so gut wie kaum Hand/Fingerkraft notwendig ist zum schalten!
Sehr,sehr präzise!Auch bei gröbstem Dreck!!
Einfachste Einstellung auch!
Genial ist,find ich,das das Schaltwerk bei Feindkontakt mit dicken Knüppeln direkt ausweicht und somit ein evtl.abreissen schier unmöglich macht!Es schaltet einfach weg....
Vom Gewicht brauchen wir ja nicht zu sprechen,unschlagbar,ebenso die hammermäßige präzise Acrostypische Qualität/Fertigung!
Jeden Cent wert die Anlage,will nix anderes mehr fahren!
Wenn das so bleibt,ist das eine nahezu Sorglosschaltung!!
Zumal bei extremer Kälte auch keine Züge mehr einfrieren können...

Wie du merkst hält sich meine Begeisterung nicht in Grenzen,kannst sie also in dein Produktportfolio ohne Bedenken aufnehmen!

Was ganz anderes,sehen wir uns eigentlich morgen zum poltern?

Lg

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (21. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Danke dir. Du löst damit mein Problem, dass ich gerade im HT-Tech-Thread diskutiere.
> 
> BTW: schönes Bike



Falls martns Antrieb of Death des Todes zu viel schwingen sollte (was nicht der Fall zu sein scheint), kannst du auch ein Stück Lenkerschraubgriff außen längs leicht einkerben (Rundfeile) und mit zwei fetten Kabelbindern direkt an die Kettenstrebe laschen. So hab ich es bei meinem BFe gemacht:





St.


----------



## extrafresh78 (23. März 2012)

Heute mal den neuen Metz Blitz von der Freundin getestet
Man das Teil hat sich echt rentiert.
Tolle Bilder



Ohne Sonne! 



und mein Lieblingsbild




Gruß Chris


----------



## Elbambell (23. März 2012)

dir ist klar, dass jeder der Bilder von sauberen BFe's postet sich selbst verpflichtet in Zukunft noch ein Bilder vom Trail zu zeigen 
Worte zum Aufbau sind (denke ich) ziemlich überflüssig. Schlüssig wie viele andere BFe's.


----------



## extrafresh78 (23. März 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> dir ist klar, dass jeder der Bilder von sauberen BFe's postet sich selbst verpflichtet in Zukunft noch ein Bilder vom Trail zu zeigen
> Worte zum Aufbau sind (denke ich) ziemlich überflüssig. Schlüssig wie viele andere BFe's.


 Ja ich weiß...meine Freundin hat erst jetzt Ihre Kamera ausprobieren wollen mit dem ganzen neuen Zubehör und deshalb musste ich das Bike, was leider gerade frisch geputzt war, so ausm Keller holen

Trailbilder folgen irgendwann noch

Gruß


----------



## Baelko (24. März 2012)

Leute schlagt mich....ja, passt hier nicht rein....ich muss es trotzdem posten. Das Ding haben wir Dienstag nach Bayern geliefert. Baum Ristretto mit gebürstetem Edelstahlheck....


----------



## extrafresh78 (24. März 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Leute schlagt mich....ja, passt hier nicht rein....ich muss es trotzdem posten. Das Ding haben wir Dienstag nach Bayern geliefert. Baum Ristretto mit gebürstetem Edelstahlheck....


Mensch Balko kannst echt net bringen hier 
Nein....Danke für solche Bilder...sieht echt fein aus...verstehe das man sowas einfach weiterzeigen muss


----------



## frogmatic (24. März 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Leute schlagt mich....ja, passt hier nicht rein...



Wegen dir ist jetzt der ganze Sabber in die Tastatur gelaufen...


----------



## Baelko (25. März 2012)

Sorry, Edelstahl ist einfach ein klasse Material. Gebürstet hab ich es vorher auch noch nie gesehen. Schade das es so zeitaufwändig in der Bearbeitung ist. Das bekommen die Taiwanesen bestimmt nicht hin. Cy hatte ja zwei Solaris Protos in Edelstahl anfertigen lassen. Er hat sie aber in poliert bestellt, was mir nicht so gefällt.


----------



## chem (25. März 2012)

Warum sollen die Taiwanesen so etwas nicht hinbekommen? Warum sollten die schlechtere Arbeit abliefern als irgendwer anders. Mit entsprechender Motivation und nötigen Know-How welches in solchen Bereichen sicherlich nicht geographisch gebunden ist, sollte alles möglich sein.


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Cotic-Freunde,habe mich von meinem Nicolai Argon FR getrennt und mir am Donnerstag bei Carsten eine Cotic BFe Rahmen bestellt,müßte die Woche Mittwoch ankommen,freu mich wie ein kleines Kind,Stahl ist eben doch besser als AluBilder vom Aufbau folgen,hier schon ein paar Parts die dran kommen:
-Gabel Rock Shox Sektor in schwarz 140mm oder 150mm weis ich noch nicht
-Komplette Shimano XT Gruppe 2012 in silber
-Lenker Nuke Proof yellow
-Vorbau Nuke Proof yellow
-LRS Nuke Proof yellow
-Sattel Fizik Nisen

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (25. März 2012)

Bin gespannt und ich würde dir eine 150er Gabel empfehlen. Ich fahre 160mm und es geht super bergauf und bergab. Ohne Worte


----------



## exto (25. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Taiwanesen so etwas nicht hinbekommen? Warum sollten die schlechtere Arbeit abliefern als irgendwer anders. Mit entsprechender Motivation und nötigen Know-How welches in solchen Bereichen sicherlich nicht geographisch gebunden ist, sollte alles möglich sein.



Was sowas angeht - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung, die ich in Asien gemacht habe - haben die Leute dort nicht so eine (fast schon perverse) Freude, an solcherlei bling-bling Dingen, wie wir Westler. Ein Stahlrahmen, der nach der Fertigung nicht noch Handgebürstet ist, ist technisch sicherlich in keinster Weise weniger gut, als ein liebevoll nachgearbeiteter. Das ist es, was für die Jungs da zählt.

Kannst ja mal in ein Restaurant in irgendeiner thailändischen Kleinstadt gehen, das keinen Touri-Schnickschnack am Start hat: Blechtische, Plastikstühle, als einziger Zierrat ein Bild vom Königspaar und beim Essen fliegen dir die Geschmacksknospen aus'm Kopp, weil's so lecker ist


----------



## Baelko (25. März 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Warum sollen die Taiwanesen so etwas nicht hinbekommen?


...Sorry, es war recht spät als ich das Bild eingestellt hatte. Habe mich nicht präzise genug ausgedrückt. 

Es ging nicht darum ob es technisch machbar ist. Die Taiwanesen haben natürlich das Knowhow. Taiwan hat sich mittlerweile auf Highend-Produktion spezialisiert, mit entsprechend hohen Lohnkosten. Der richtig billige Kram kommt aus China, Vietnam oder sonstwo her. 

Cy hatte ca 1200,- GBP für einen polierten Edelstahlrahmen kalkuliert. Jetzt rechne noch mal die Handarbeit für das Bürsten drauf und dann rechne in EUR um. Das zahlt hier in D-land leider niemand für einen Serienrahmen aus Stahl.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2012)

Nicolai gegen BFe tauschen? Gute Wahl Partliste klingt fein, ich bin gespannt und würde auch die 150er Gabel empfehlen.
@chem: Bilder, Bilder, Bilder!


----------



## chem (25. März 2012)

Ja, ich lass mir eins schicken


----------



## Beorn (25. März 2012)

Falls mehr als 90kg empfehle ich 'ne 160er Gabel wegen der dickeren Geröhre. Habs mal jeweils dieselbe Tour (alte Hausstrecke, mir sehr gut bekannt) getestet und ich merk' nen deutlichen Unterschied (ich hab aber auch schon gut 100kg nackig).

Der Rest hört sich sehr passend an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2012)

Heute wird DAS DH Hardtail gebaut


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Heute wird DAS DH Hardtail gebaut


Weiß ich was du tun wirst?


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2012)

Teilweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2012)

Ladys an`Gentleman....


*Trommelwirbel*


...here it is:





Gabel ist auch nur 1cm höher als die alte Lyrik.


----------



## Elbambell (26. März 2012)

Ich weiß, eine Lady fragt man nie nach dem Gewicht.... aber mal Karten auf den Tisch: Laufradsatz, Gabel, Rahmen, was zur Hölle wiegt das Teil. 

Würde mich freuen dich im Mai mal auf dem Ding fahren zu sehen. (Finde das zugegebener Maßen äußerst befremdlich.)


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2012)

Teileliste mit Gewichten ist 2 Seiten zurück, noch mit Lyrik. Der große Fisch ist nur übergangsmäßig drin, sollte so jetzt 15,6 kg wiegen, wobei ich die Dora nicht gewogen habe.


----------



## exto (26. März 2012)

Alter Schwede


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2012)

Das nehme ich als Kompliment

Morgen gibts Actionbilder, eventuell auch mit mir drauf. Ich bin das Rad vorhin so gefahren. Geht absolut gut, nur der Rahmen ist etwas zu kurz (Kniekontakte). Leider sind die Federn zu hart, nutze nur ca. 130mm.


----------



## martn (26. März 2012)

ich hab keine neuen bilder (meine kamera is kaputt), aber ich bin überrascht und begeistert von der vielseitigkeit des solaris. das ding is bei mir jetz grade mal 10 tage alt, hat geschätzt (tacho gibts nich) 250 bis 300km verschiedenstes gelände gesehen und sich überall ohne große eingewöhnung super angefühlt. schweißtreibende, kurze, schnelle touren. 12-stunden-ausfahrten in der böhmischen wildnis. cyclocross-shorttrack-rennen auf ner wiese. steil und technisch, verblockt, schnell und ruppig, flach-wellige achterbahn-trails (neudeutsch flowdings...). geht alles. ich bin begeistert. und dabei sieht es noch schön aus.

ein bild hab ich doch noch. mit mir drauf... hatn kumpel im zittauer gebirge geschossen:



All Martn Stairs by Hagbard_, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (26. März 2012)

Cooles Bild!

Wirst du das Solaris dieses Jahr bei Enduro-Rennen fahren?


----------



## extrafresh78 (26. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> ich hab keine neuen bilder (meine kamera is kaputt), aber ich bin überrascht und begeistert von der vielseitigkeit des solaris. das ding is bei mir jetz grade mal 10 tage alt, hat geschätzt (tacho gibts nich) 250 bis 300km verschiedenstes gelände gesehen und sich überall ohne große eingewöhnung super angefühlt. schweißtreibende, kurze, schnelle touren. 12-stunden-ausfahrten in der böhmischen wildnis. cyclocross-shorttrack-rennen auf ner wiese. steil und technisch, verblockt, schnell und ruppig, flach-wellige achterbahn-trails (neudeutsch flowdings...). geht alles. ich bin begeistert. und dabei sieht es noch schön aus.
> 
> ein bild hab ich doch noch. mit mir drauf... hatn kumpel im zittauer gebirge geschossen:
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Bild...29er sind absolut fein.
Bin diese Woche in den Genuss gekommen meiner Freundin Ihr Bergamont Revox 9.1 zu testen. Geht wie sau das Teil.
War schon bissl neidisch auf das Tempo eines 29ers...auch wenn es nicht ganz mein BFe ersetzen kann.So nen 29er Solaris würde mir bestimmt auch sehr zusagen
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und weiterhin solche tollen Bilder


----------



## Baelko (27. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> ....geht alles. ich bin begeistert. und dabei sieht es noch schön aus....


....mein Reden, klasse Rahmen. Ich werde nächste Woche ausprobieren was mit einer starren Gabel (FRM) geht. 

Danach kommt mal eine 120iger Gabel rein. Ich denke mit einer 120iger und steifen Laufrädern, geht da ziemlich viel im Gelände. Auch durch das 44mm Steuerrohr, das fette Oberrohr und das dickere Sitzrohr ist das Solaris ziemlich steif. Dadurch kann man ein Solaris härter ran nehmen als z.B. ein Soul.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2012)

Du kannst ja morgen mitkommen

Sonntag Endurotour durch die HaBes? 12:00 Kärntener Hütte!


----------



## Baelko (27. März 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du kannst ja morgen mitkommen
> 
> Sonntag Endurotour durch die HaBes? 12:00 Kärntener Hütte!


 .....ja ...gern....aber bekommen wir dein BFe denn zu zweit den Berg hoch?


----------



## Raubritter (27. März 2012)

Hi martn,
schönes Fahrrad! Wie ist denn das Einlenkverhalten beim Solarais und das Handling? 

Bin jetzt schon einige 29er von der Stange (Giant XTC, Anthem, Stevens) gefahren...war aber sehr über das merkwürde Lenkverhalten und generelle fehlen jeglicher Spritzigkeit entäuscht. Auch das puschen in Wellen hat gar keinen Spaß gemacht.
Fahr sonst nen Bfe - da liegen Welten dazwischen. Liegts also an der Geometrie oder generell an den dicken Laufrädern!?

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort..und viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## extrafresh78 (27. März 2012)

Raubritter schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon einige 29er von der Stange (Giant XTC, Anthem, Stevens) gefahren...war aber sehr über das merkwürde Lenkverhalten und generelle fehlen jeglicher Spritzigkeit entäuscht. Auch das puschen in Wellen hat gar keinen Spaß gemacht.


Was auf Trails gut abgeht laut meines Wissens und meiner neulichen Erfahrung mit dem 29er meiner Freundin ist das Bergamont Revox 9.1
Würde das Revox und Solaris nicht als typische XC Bikes sehen. Denke beide haben durch Ihre Geometrie eher Potenzial zu richtigen Trailbikes die auch in Downhills sehr flink über die Trails schweben.

Die Geometrie des Solaris in 17,5 Zoll ähnelt dem Revox in M sehr. Denke das Teil muss echt rocken. Würde ich auch gerne mal über die Trails jagen das Solaris


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....ja ...gern....aber bekommen wir dein BFe denn zu zweit den Berg hoch?



 Na hör mal 
Sollte bis Sonntag wieder abgespeckt haben


----------



## martn (27. März 2012)

Raubritter schrieb:


> Hi martn,
> schönes Fahrrad! Wie ist denn das Einlenkverhalten beim Solarais und das Handling?
> 
> Bin jetzt schon einige 29er von der Stange (Giant XTC, Anthem, Stevens) gefahren...war aber sehr über das merkwürde Lenkverhalten und generelle fehlen jeglicher Spritzigkeit entäuscht. Auch das puschen in Wellen hat gar keinen Spaß gemacht.
> ...



ich kenn das mit dem komischen gefühl beim probefahren diverser (der meisten) 29er. vorweg: das solaris fühlt sich auf anhieb besser an. mir ist es soweit handlich und spritzig genug.

dummerweise kann man die frage aber wohl nicht so pauschal beanworten, da vorbau/lenker und gabel bei dem ganzen noch eine zu große rolle spielen, als dass man das fahr- bzw. lenkverhalten alleine der geometrie zuschreiben könnte.
ich hatte mal ein salsa fargo mit 70° lenkwinkel und starrgabel mit 55mm vorbiegung. das ist eine hervorragende lenkgeometrie, jeff jones arbeitet mit ganz ähnlichen parametern. das gleiche habe ich mit meinem voodoo singlespeeder gemacht. salsa fargo gabel mit 29er statt der 100mm-gefederten 26er front rein, ganz ähnlicher (vllt ein stück flacherer) lenkwinkel und das ding fährt sich super-handlich und spritzig. kein stück träge, wie so manche 29er. ein kumpel hatte ein anderes voodoo mit ner etwas kürzeren gabel mit deutlich weniger vorbiegung ebenfalls als 69er aufgebaut und es fuhr sich total beschissen.
nun haben die meisten 29er federgabeln leider weniger offset (vorbiegung). rock shox beispielsweise 46mm (es gibt mittlerweile auch welche mit 51mm, würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren). dadurch wird der nachlauf größer, wenn man den lenkwinkel beibehält und damit das handling träger. cy hat das solaris aber bewusst mit dem nachlauf im hinterkopf auf die geometrie aktueller gabeln abgestimmt und ich bin erfreut, wie gut es passt. nicht ganz so handlich-schnipsig wie mein singlespeeder, aber ausreichend.
der gewichtsunterschied zwischen starr- und federgabel, 35mm unterschied beim vorbau, 9mm unterschied beim gabel-offset und aber freilich auch die restliche geometrie verwässern das ganze gefühlte handling am ende so in beide richtungen, dass es schwer ist, gefühlte unterschiede an einzelnen parametern festzumachen.

auf welligen trails war ich zwar schon, aber der pumptrack-test steht noch aus. und singltrek pod smrkem demnächst. da bin ich freudigst gespannt,


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. März 2012)

Ich will Downhill-BFe-Action-Fotos! Oder noch besser ein Downhill-BFe-Action-Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (28. März 2012)

und ich will eine currywurst


----------



## Bloemfontein (28. März 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich will Downhill-BFe-Action-Fotos! Oder noch besser ein Downhill-BFe-Action-Video!


Die Bilder kommen frühstens Samstag, da wir wirklich jeden Tag unterwegs sind und unsere Karren bewegen.  Sind aber schon gute Bilder entstanden Leute. 

EDIT: kleien spielerei von gestern, die ausnahmsweise mal mit meiner cam festgehalten wurde^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2012)

Kleine Vorschau von heute


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2012)

Und noch 4 von gestern


----------



## Elbambell (29. März 2012)

Yeah! so wollte ich das sehen :-D
Das 2. Bild (aus dem 1. Post) ist mein absoluter Favorit!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. März 2012)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die Bilder kommen frühstens Samstag, da wir wirklich jeden Tag unterwegs sind und unsere Karren bewegen.  Sind aber schon gute Bilder entstanden Leute.



So viel Zeit hätte ich auch gerne... 

Die Bilder sind spitze! Nette Strecke! Muss auch mal dringend wieder auf die Kiste, ist schon 2 Wochen her... Aber an Ostern geht's nach Finale! Leider ohne BFe


----------



## frogmatic (29. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> und singltrek pod smrkem demnächst.



Krass!


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. März 2012)

hallo jungs,wie lang sind so eure vorderen bremsleitungen?gruß stephan


----------



## /dev/random (29. März 2012)

Warum fragst Du? Normalerweise sind die Bremsleitungen eigentlich ausreichend lang. Bei mir sind's ca. 80 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. März 2012)

Na ja, weil man in einem guten Laden oder Webshop die Leitungen beim Kauf der Bremse gleich kostenlos auf das richtige Maß ablängen lassen kann.

Korrekte Leitungslänge und Entlüftung heißt Bremsenmontage in 10 Minuten.

Das Problem bei den meisten Bikes sind eher die oft viel zu langen Bremsleitungen, als zu kurze.


----------



## stöpsel84 (30. März 2012)

Richtig,nur leider habe ich eine VR Bremse erstanden die nur 68 cm Leitungslänge hat,hab den Rahmen noch nicht da und weis nicht ob die reichen,deshalb die Frage.


----------



## martn (30. März 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Krass!



wieso is das krass?


----------



## DerandereJan (31. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> wieso is das krass?




...danke! Ich hab mich nicht getraut zu fragen....


----------



## Baelko (4. April 2012)

Sieht irgendwie nach viel Spaß aus das neue Rocket


----------



## stöpsel84 (4. April 2012)

hier schon der erste anfang meines cotic bfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (4. April 2012)

Du brauchst eine gelbe Gabel


----------



## Nafets190 (4. April 2012)

umlackieren wäre eine Maßnahme  Oder gelbe Felgen.


----------



## Baelko (4. April 2012)

@Stöpsel....gratuliere....auf sicher das erste BFe mit gelben Komponenten....


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. April 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Stöpsel....gratuliere....auf sicher das erste BFe mit gelben Komponenten....


und so wie das bisher aussieht, hoffentlich auch das letzte


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2012)

Also ich finds irgendwie ganz geil.
Gelbe Gabel wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Der Sattel noch in schwarz.


----------



## frogmatic (4. April 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> umlackieren wäre eine Maßnahme  Oder *gelbe Felgen*.



Na dann schau dir das Foto nochmal genau an...


----------



## Baelko (5. April 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Na dann schau dir das Foto nochmal genau an...


.......genau, was liegt da auf der Werkbank...ich bin gespannt, ein Bfe Postbike.


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2012)

üble farbkombi. aber könnte trotzdem etwas werden.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. April 2012)

Das rot hätte ich weggelassen und vielleicht durch blau ersetzt. Ansonsten bin ich sehr gespannt wie's fertig aussieht.


----------



## exto (5. April 2012)

Ich find's sehr vielversprechend !

Ich bin allerdings etwas skeptisch, was lackierte Sattelstützen und deren Optik nach 100x runter und rauf angeht. Hab da aber keine Erfahrung. Ob ne gelbe Gabel gut käme, kann man, glaube ich, erst sehen, wenn die Laufräder drinstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. April 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach viel Spaß aus das neue Rocket


 
Weis jemand wann man das in Deutschland kaufen kann?


----------



## Baelko (8. April 2012)

Heute ausprobiert....die FRM 29"er Gabel...hat eine Einbauhöhe von 483mm....fährst sich prima, wie ein Monstercrosser..allerdings ist die FRM an einem Stahlrahmen wirklich keine Augenweide :-(


----------



## Catsoft (8. April 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Heute ausprobiert....die FRM 29"er Gabel...hat eine Einbauhöhe von 483mm....fährst sich prima, wie ein Monstercrosser..allerdings ist die FRM an einem Stahlrahmen wirklich keine Augenweide :-(



Hast du mal ne Totale mit der Gabel? Ich schätze eine matte Niner würde mir besser gefallen.

Robert


----------



## chem (8. April 2012)

Jetzt muss ich trotzdem mal doof fragen, der Frame ist kein BFe oder? Eine 29er Gabel würde ja dagegen sprechen, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2012)

Ist ein Solaris. 44er Steuerrohr und 29er. Gibts nur in der gleichen Farbe.


----------



## chem (8. April 2012)

Wie würde sich wohl so ein BFe mit Starrgabel machen? Wenn man mal schnell einen Straßenflitzer haben möchte. (restliches Setup vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Baelko (9. April 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hast du mal ne Totale mit der Gabel? Ich schätze eine matte Niner würde mir besser gefallen. Robert


....die Niner Gabel hat eine andere Bauhöhe. Die FRM ist von Bauhöhe und Offset ideal für das Solaris, fährst sich sehr angenehm. Aber die FRM ist im Gabelkopf so stark ausgelegt, sprich hat da sehr viel Material. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht so. Der Klarlack ist an der Gabel das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Elbambell (9. April 2012)

chem schrieb:


> Wie würde sich wohl so ein BFe mit Starrgabel machen? Wenn man mal schnell einen Straßenflitzer haben möchte. (restliches Setup vorausgesetzt)


----------



## radzwei (9. April 2012)

Welches Cotic wird es werden?

Fahre momentan noch ein Kona Explosif 19" (True Temper OX, Rahmen unter 1,9 kg). Habe noch ein Trek Fuel 100. Bevorzuge aber das Hardtail, da das Trek-Fully mit seinen 80 mm nicht viel Reserven bietet. Ein kurzer Test mit einem Liteville 301 (140mm mit German-A Gabel) hat mich auch nicht so überzeugt. (bis auf  den satten Grip bergauf, wenns über Stufen geht.)  Bergab war ich mit dem Liteville nicht schneller, als mit dem Kona. 

Haupteinsatzbereich - Alpen - fahre gern auch singletrails bergauf. 

Das Cotic Soul würde wohl dem Kona sehr nahe kommen, mit der Option, mehr Federweg nutzen zu können. Die Wendigkeit müsste auch bei singletrails bergauf (Spitzkehren - ohne Aufbäumen des Vorderrads) gegeben sein.  

Das Cotic Solaris dürfte mehr Reserven bergab haben und komfortabler über Wurzeln rollen. Der Einsatz einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze wäre ebenfalls möglich. Wie sieht es aber bergauf mit der Wendigkeit und dem Grip aus, wenn man schmale Singletrails auch gern rauf radelt? Fühlen sich die großen Laufräder sperriger an?  

Das Rocket dürfte wohl bergauf wie bergab noch einen Tick besser sein, aber beim Gewicht muss man Abstriche machen, wenn man kein Vermögen ausgeben kann.

Schätzung: Preislich rechne ich beim Soul und Solaris mit leichten Laufrädern so um die 2500,- (11kg - 11,5kg) und beim Rocket vermute ich 3800,- (13,5 kg) bis 4000,-.

Mein Favorit wäre das Solaris (Gewicht - Preis), wenn es  eben auch bergauf wendig genug für singletrails ist. Ich bin auf weitere Berichte von euch mit euren Cotics gespannt. Optisch ist das Rocket mein Favorit. Ich will aber eine Vernunftentscheidung treffen. 

Grüße

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2012)

So hab mein Soul wieder etwas mehr zum Racer gemacht:


----------



## pfiffikus (9. April 2012)

seit einer Woche fertig (vorerst), eine Proberunde gedreht und jetzt erkältet. toll!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2012)

Ein 29er bietet bergauf, durch die großen Laufräder und die damit verbundenen Überrolleigenschaften und mehr Andruckfläche, deutlich mehr Grip als ein vergleichbares 26er. Ein 29er Hardtail sollte auch den meisten XC-Fullys in nichts nachstehen.
Das Solaris sollte für deine Zwecke auf jeden Fall geeignet, denn wendig ist es, auch bergauf.

Das Rocket ist sicher ein klasse Bike, aber auch auf Spaß ausgelegt. Die beiden Tests im Rocket Thread zeigen das denke ich ganz gut.


----------



## ravyGER (9. April 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde

Nach etlichen aufbauschwierigkeiten hatt auch mein Soul das Licht der Welt und der steirischen Berge erblickt. 
Und endlich hab ich auch mal die Kamera mitgenommen und ein paar Bilder zu schiessen.

Den ersten Abflug in den Wald gabs ne halbe Stunde später auch schon. 


Zum schluss noch ein großes Danke an Carsten von Eaven Cicles und auf eine weiterhin gute Partnerschaft 

LG Paul


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Heute ausprobiert....die FRM 29"er Gabel...hat eine Einbauhöhe von 483mm....fährst sich prima, wie ein Monstercrosser..allerdings ist die FRM an einem Stahlrahmen wirklich keine Augenweide :-(


so schlimm finde ich das gar nicht.


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. April 2012)

So das fast fertige Endprodukt,fehlen nur noch die Scheiben,werden Shimano XT 180 HR und 203 VR mit Aluspider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (11. April 2012)

geile Bude 

Schaltwerk und Kurbel noch in schwarz dann wärs noch etwas stimmiger.

Achja mach mal ein besseres bild, idealerweise im Tageslicht.

gruß
Stefan


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. April 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> geile Bude
> 
> Schaltwerk und Kurbel noch in schwarz dann wärs noch etwas stimmiger.
> 
> ...



Leider gibts die neue 2 kurbel nur in silber,sonst wäre sie schon schwarz dran
Danke!


----------



## Nafets190 (11. April 2012)

Ist doch die 2012er XT? Die gibt es in schwarz käuflich zu erwerben


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. April 2012)

Sattel schwarz oder Sattelstütze schwarz. Sonst geil!


----------



## Schibbl (12. April 2012)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So das fast fertige Endprodukt,fehlen nur noch die Scheiben,werden Shimano XT 180 HR und 203 VR mit Aluspider.


Ich freue mich auf eine zufällige Begegnung in der Heide. Da kann ich mir den Augenkrebs vor Ort abholen. 

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein einzigartiger Aufbau. War es schwer die gelben Teile zusammen zu bekommen?


----------



## Beorn (12. April 2012)

Shit mann, wenn du unterwegs Bananen futterst pass auch, dass du nicht ins Bike beißt!

Ich tippe mal auf Nukeproof für das viele gelbe Zeugs.

Stück für Stück noch alles Silberne durch schwarz ersetzen und dann ist das ne saugeile Kiste.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2012)

unerwartet gut. die teile sind von ns bikes, würde ich vermuten, die haben ganze "farbsätze"... sixpack auch...


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2012)

Da steht doch Nukeproof druaf


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. April 2012)

SO Männers,die TEILE die GELB sind von NUKEPROOF,es war nicht schwer die zu organisieren und sehr lange Wartezeit,da aus GB.ICH BEDANKE MICH FÜR DIE POSITIVEN ANTWORTEN!!!


----------



## radjey (12. April 2012)

So sah mein BFe mal aus:



Von der Geometrie und der "Fahrkultur" her war's bis jetzt mein bester Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blisch (14. April 2012)

Servus Cotic-Anhänger,

meine Bremsscheiben sind dann endlich doch noch gekommen und so habe ich  gestern meinen ersten Ausritt mit dem BFe gemacht. Bin echt begeistert  von dem Teil, super handlich und spritzig, obwohls einem den  Allerwertesten ganz schon hermattert wenn man über Wurzelteppiche bügelt (bin halt Torque Trailflow mit  180mm Fahrwerk gewohnt). Aber des passt scho. 

Merce auch nochmal an Carsten und seinen Mitarbeiter Malte für den netten Kontakt.

Ach ja, wem's interessiert - die 2012 XT-Bremse ist der Hit.

LG Marcus


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

ob ein 27,5 Zoll Laufrad auch in ein Cotic BFe passt?

Werfe das mal in die Runde....meine Freundin fährt mir mit dem 29er echt davon

Würde mich schon interessieren um wieder mit dem Rad bissl spielen zu können...falls ich keine Lust mehr auf 26 Zoll habe

Wäre eine coole Option statt ein Solaris aufzubauen

Gruß Chris


PS: Ja, noch nen Standard mehr den angeblich die Welt nicht braucht...ich weiß


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. April 2012)

Ich denke, das wird dann doch etwas knapp. Spätestens, wenns mal matschig wird.

@blisch: Guter Aufbau. Was wiegts? 12kg?


----------



## exto (16. April 2012)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> ...meine Freundin fährt mir mit dem 29er echt davon




Was ist denn mit den beiden weiteren Optionen?


mehr trainieren
Freundin austauschen


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2012)

oder einfach mädchenreifen montieren.
ich finde den unterschied 26 zu 28/29 zoll nicht so gravierend (ich fahre beides).
aber die reifen, die ich am 29er habe würde ich nie auf das mtb ziehen


----------



## Elbambell (16. April 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass das Schimpfen aufs Material nicht angebracht ist. Schimpfen auf die Freundin ist hier richtig plaziert


----------



## darkJST (17. April 2012)

Sei doch froh dass du eine Freundin hast die dich zum trainieren motiviert

Hatte ich auch mal, hätt ich gern wieder


----------



## Catsoft (17. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den beiden weiteren Optionen?
> 
> 
> mehr trainieren
> Freundin austauschen




andere Strecke auswählen


----------



## Beorn (17. April 2012)

Sei doch froh, dass Dir Deine Freundin neue Trainingsimpulse gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (21. April 2012)

Hier nun das Soul meiner Frau Katrin. Einige kennen Sie vielleicht noch von einer Tour durch HH-Berge. Sie möchte nie wieder etwas anderes fahren als ein Cotic. Es passt halt perfekt. Wünschen tut sie sich aber ein Cotic mit Rotwildlackierung (Frauen halt).


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2012)

Hoffentlich gewöhnt sie sich doch noch an die Bemalung.
Ist doch schön - und bunt auch.
Gut, vielleicht passts nicht zum Haar, aber mir gefällts


----------



## Andcream (12. Mai 2012)

So dann zeig ich auch mal was ich heute von der Post abgeholt habe. 
Gehöre jetzt dann also bald auch zu den Cotic Fahrern.
Fully ist verkauft und jetzt kommt das Solaris. 
Wollte schon immer ein Soul oder Bfe aber die waren mir zu klein weil es nur bis Größe L ging. Jetzt mit dem Solaris Rahmen gibts endlich auch Größe XL.

Bis jetzt an Teile die ich habe sind nur der Solaris Rahmen mit Hope Sattelstütze und Acros Steuersatz, RockShox Reba RLT mit 100mm Federweg, Syntace P6 Alu, Synatce Vector und Synatce Griffe.
Auf dem weg zu mir ist noch eine komlette Shimano XT Gruppe zusammen mit den Shimano XT Bremsen mit 180er IceTec Bremsscheiben .
Der Laufradsatz mit Acros A-75 Naben, Notubes Flow Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray alles in Schwarz kommt noch.

Besten Dank noch an den Carsten von Eaven Cycles der mir bei allem geholfen hat und immer schnell eine Antwort auf meine vielen Emails gegeben hat.


----------



## palazzo (12. Mai 2012)

sehr schön, habe gerade das gleiche Projekt vor.
Bis es soweit ist freu ich mich an deinen Bildern.


----------



## brigdompteur (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,
habe zuzeit auch ein Solaris-Projekt am start,der Rahmen ist schon eingetroffen und macht von der Verarbeitung schonmal einen guten Eindruck.Es müssen noch einige Teile ausgewählt und besorgt werden dann gibts bald Bilder vom Komplettaufbau.Gruß


----------



## Baelko (13. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub, wir brauchen einen "zeigt her eure Solaris" Thread....ich bin ziemlich gespannt wie sich eure Aufbauten entwickeln. Es fehlt mal ein oranger Solaris Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Mai 2012)

@Mxandi.....steck doch bitte mal die Gabel rein und mach ein Bild von Steuerrohr und Gabelkopf....ich würde gern mal sehen wie der Übergang zwischen Rohr, unterer Schale und Rockshox Gabelkopf aussieht.


----------



## Elbambell (13. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Es geht voran.....Malte hat schon mal  vorgearbeitet. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Hope Bremsen sollen es  werden. Ursprünglich wollten wir einen schwarzen Rahmen aufbauen. Aber  mittlerweile finden wir den orangen Rahmen in Kombi mit der weißen Fox  auch ganz schön. Was meint ihr?



Das wird irgendwie nicht mein Rad... Liegt nicht an eurem Aufbau, aber dieses komische, bewegliche Ding mitten im Rahmen irritiert mich 

@ Baelko: Weißt du, ob das BFe auch überarbeitet wird und mit einem 44er Steuerrohr ausgestattet wird?


----------



## accutrax (13. Mai 2012)

mmhh...auf der insel gibt es seit längerem das *gerücht* das eine überarbeitete version des BFe bereits in produktion ist...mit 44er steuerrohr und anderer(n) farbe(n)..
sicherlich leider alles frei erfunden !! 
wäre aber schön..

gruss accu


----------



## Elbambell (13. Mai 2012)

Bei Betrachtung der aktuellen Coticmodelle, wäre das ja auch eine sehr logische Schlussfolgerung, dass auch das BFe das große Steuerrohr erhält. Die Farben wären mir sogar schnurz. Sowohl eine tapered Gabel, als auch ein integrierter Steuersatz und damit eine tiefere Front würden mich beide reizen.


----------



## Baelko (13. Mai 2012)

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Andcream (13. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Mxandi.....steck doch bitte mal die Gabel rein und mach ein Bild von Steuerrohr und Gabelkopf....ich würde gern mal sehen wie der Übergang zwischen Rohr, unterer Schale und Rockshox Gabelkopf aussieht.



Mach ich gerne, dauert nur ein wenig da ich bis zum nächsten Wochenende nicht dazu kommen werde. 
Aber dann gibt es neue Bilder


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2012)

das solaris von Mxandi klingt nach einem lecker rad. sehr gute teileliste.
kriegt man die reba zur not auf 120mm?


----------



## palazzo (14. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das solaris von Mxandi klingt nach einem lecker rad. sehr gute teileliste.
> kriegt man die reba zur not auf 120mm?



Die 2012er Reba leider nicht mehr. Da ist bei 100mm Ende.


----------



## Andcream (14. Mai 2012)

Hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht ob man die evtl. auf 120mm bringt. Aber anscheinend ja nicht. Ist aber auch nicht so schlimm dann bleib ich halt bei den 100mm und muss mir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Fleshripper (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass mein Solaris in L und orange auch bald kommt, wird ne Revelation reinkommen und werde beides also 100 und 120mm mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (15. Mai 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-cotic-solaris-12-46186 ....whow...
It would be easy to pigeonhole the Cotic as just another steel frame looking to climb aboard the big-wheeler bandwagon but, as with all good things, the devil's in the detail. The Solaris is one of the most inspiring steel framed mountain bikes we've ridden in a long time. Two years of slow development from its original inception was well worth the wait. 
Ride & handling: Light but reassuringly tough; among the best 29ers we've tested


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Mai 2012)

Endlich mit DER FR-HT-Standardgabel 






















Kampfspuren gehören bei mir leider dazu...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2012)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an meins


----------



## Nafets190 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Tobi,

sieht gut aus . Meine Lyrik macht leider Probleme und ist erstmal zurück zum Händler (offensichtlich Casting verzogen).

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## frankensteinmtb (15. Mai 2012)

@ Mettwurst82:
Was ist das für ne lyric genau?


----------



## Nafets190 (15. Mai 2012)

Sollte eine RC2L U-Turn sein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Mai 2012)

Stefan liegt richtig. RC2L Coil U-Turn

@Stefan, bist du die denn überhaupt schon gefahren oder ist es von vorne herein verzogen? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## accutrax (16. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken



3 wochen noch ..
dann endlich das neue BFe in BRIGHT GREEN..(und gloss black)...
mit 44er steuerrohr und neuen dropouts...

gruss accu


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Mai 2012)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Bilder vom Neuen BFe? Weis jemand schon wie es preislich mit dem neun sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (17. Mai 2012)

accutrax schrieb:


> 3 wochen noch ..
> dann endlich das neue BFe in BRIGHT GREEN..(und gloss black)...
> mit 44er steuerrohr und neuen dropouts...
> 
> gruss accu



Woher kommt die Info?


----------



## accutrax (17. Mai 2012)

aus GB, ist dort ja schon seit langem ein thema und inzwischen auch von paul bestätigt..
gab auch schon beiträge dazu im STW forum ..


gruss accu


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Mai 2012)

Wie schon angekündigt...




IMG_1857 von bikegeissel auf Flickr

Ein paar Sachen sind noch nicht so, wie ich's gerne hätte... Also später dann mehr


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Mai 2012)

bitte mehr


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2012)

Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Mai 2012)

Gerne doch 




IMG_1861 von bikegeissel auf Flickr

Ich hatte schon ein seitliches Foto geschossen. Das ist aber so extrem unscharf geworden (also das Foto nicht das Bike) - da erkennt man nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (20. Mai 2012)

Dieses Bild habe ich schon auf deiner Flickr Page gefunden. Ich brauche Bilder von Schwarzen BiFis


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2012)

Hier:


----------



## Fleshripper (20. Mai 2012)

Mein Laufradsatz lässt leider auf sich warten, wenn der da ist gibs endlich bilder von meinem Solaris mit 1x10 Antrieb.


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Mai 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild habe ich schon auf deiner Flickr Page gefunden. Ich brauche Bilder von Schwarzen BiFis



Jaja - wird erledigt, keine Angst 

@Lord Shadow: 'n BiFi mit weißen Decals? Oder ist das Blitzreflektion?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2012)

Ne, das ist angeblitzt. Ein nicht verwendetes Bild von einer Produktaufnahme.


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt geht's weiter

Fahrbereit isses jetzt, aber ich muss das mal bestimmungsgemäß Bewegen gehen... 




Cotic BFe Front von bikegeissel auf Flickr




Cotic BFe Side von bikegeissel auf Flickr

Ein paar Details gefallen mir noch nicht, aber das wird schon noch werden...


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Mai 2012)

Nett, nur der rote/orange Bash wäre mir etwas too much.


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Mai 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Nett, nur der rote/orange Bash wäre mir etwas too much.



Das ist eines dieser Details 
Eloxiertes Alu oder lackierter Stahl wäre mir da lieber...
Ich bin noch auf der Suche. 

..und ich habe gesehen, dass man für die Kindshock die rot eloxierten Teile mittels eines Umbausatzes auf orange umbasteln kann...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Abbeizen und zu Mad-Line schicken

Bash ab und statt dessen einen orangen Schnellspanner hinten, dann


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Abbeizen und zu Mad-Line schicken
> 
> Bash ab und statt dessen einen orangen Schnellspanner hinten, dann




Der Bash ist aus Kunststoff - da ist nix mit abbeizen 

Ich denke eher, dass ich einen schwarze Bash mit orangenefarbenen Kettenblattschrauben montieren werde.

Ansonsten muss noch der Spacerturm weg,  der Vorbau etwas kürzer und der Lenker etwas breiter. Dann stimmt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2012)

gutes rad.


----------



## VierZwei (24. Mai 2012)

sucht jemand einen "NS Bitch"-Rahmen?
Hätte auch noch eine DirtJumper Gabel dazu

#edit: sry, sollte in einen anderen Thread


----------



## modul (24. Mai 2012)

krawa schrieb:


>



Oranger Rahmen und der Rest in schwarz gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich schwanke noch bei der Farbe falls ich mir ein Soul kaufe. Black/orange kommt aber irgendwie gut. Alle roten Aufkleber müssen müssen dann aber soweit es geht weg. Dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2012)

@geissel: Ich meinte die Teile von der Kindshock.


----------



## modul (24. Mai 2012)

chem schrieb:


> mal noch eine Frage an die BFe Fahrer. Ich würde gern einen durchgängigen Schaltzug verwenden. Leider geben das die vorhandenen Halterungen ja nicht her. Habt ihr euch schon mal mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt? vielleicht gibt es ja Halterungen die in die Aufnahme passen oder so etwas? Ansonsten klassisch Kabelbinder?



Was ist denn mit Aufbohren? Ok, vielleicht ist dann die Garantie weg, sollte aber funktionieren, oder?

Abflexen wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.  Befestigung nur mit Kabelbinder wäre für mich ok.

Ansonsten, damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schlamm und Regen kein Problem.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-schaltzugsatz-easycable-ks/aid:119001


----------



## bikegeissel (24. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @geissel: Ich meinte die Teile von der Kindshock.



Hatte ich nach 30 Minuten wirken lassen auch gedacht 
Ich dachet halt direkt an sowas hier in orange


----------



## zuspät (24. Mai 2012)

@chem: http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Magura-L...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c273e9001
sieht sauber aus du brauchst nix am rahmen ändern. nur die bremsleitungen müssten halt geöffnet werden zur montage.


----------



## chem (25. Mai 2012)

Die Bremsleitungen müssen geöffnet werden? Komme gerade nicht so ganz mit. Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen durchgängigen Zug verlegen und wahrscheinlich wird dieser per Kabelbinder an die Bremsleitung gebammelt werden.

Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Vielleicht stellt sich deine Lösung ja noch als die bessere heraus.


----------



## Fleshripper (25. Mai 2012)

So hier endlich mein Solaris, muss nochmal ordentlich gewogen werden, ist kein Leichtgewicht, war aber auch nicht das Ziel. Soll eher kompromisslos tourentauglich sein, ohne das man sich sorgen um Pannen machen muss.

Wegen dem ganzen Leitungen muss ich mal schaun, gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (25. Mai 2012)

Geil. Nur etwas viele Farben. Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie wenig das Solaris nach 29er aussieht. Die Proportionen sind einfach super stimmig.

Fährt hier eigentlich wer das Solaris mit 120mm Forke? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fleshripper (25. Mai 2012)

Danke  Auf dem Bild sinds 110mm so als Anhaltspunkt, sieht nur nach weniger aus.

Das rot stört mich auch, aber das Set für die KS find ich was teuer, und die Decals an der Gabel sind überlackiert.
Muss ich mal schaun was ich machen werde.


----------



## Andcream (25. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Wenn ich mal endlich Zeit habe kann ich meins auch weiter fertig machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2012)

So geil das orange Solaris Aber ist die Saint nicht etwas überdimensioniert?


Der exto fährt sein Solaris mit 120mm Tower. Ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Fleshripper (25. Mai 2012)

Saint lag rum, und wiegt exakt gleich viel wie die SLX die auch rumliegt - auch wenn ich das erst nicht glauben wollte.
Da war die Wahl dann klar  Wird eventuel noch gegen aktuelle XT's getauscht.


----------



## brigdompteur (25. Mai 2012)

@Fleshripper
Dein Solaris gefällt.Wie schwer ist es den?Haste schon eine Runde gedreht?
Meins wartete noch auf LRS und Bremsen dann gibts Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn du eine einzelne Saint (oder vielleicht auch beide) loswerden willst, gib mal Bescheid


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der exto fährt sein Solaris mit 120mm Tower. Ist sehr zufrieden.



Fast ein Solaris


----------



## lahnbiker (26. Mai 2012)

Finde die Farbe von dem Simple einfach nur Hammer! So mal ein BFe, da würde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2012)

Oh, entschuldigung Ich habs ja noch verpackt.


----------



## bender_79 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich möchte heute auch mal mein Cotic Soul hier präsentieren.

Basis war ein Messerahmen von Carsten mit kleineren Lackschäden, welchen ich vergünstigt bekommen habe.
Zuerst hab ich die Zugführungen unter dem Oberrohr mit einer kleinen Schlüsselfeile etwas erweitert, um *komplette Zughüllen* da durch zu bekommen.
Danach hab ich den kompletten Rahmen chemisch entlacken lassen.
Als neue Pulverbeschichtung wurde dann Orange RAL 2004 gewählt.

*Teileliste:*
RS Reba SL 120mm
ZTR Flow mit Hope EVO2 Naben
Hope Steuersatz
Shimano SLX Schaltung, Umwerfer, Schalthebel, Kurbel, Kassette
Truvativ Stylo Team Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau
SQLab 611 Sattel
Avid BB7 Bremsen 185mm
Shimano DX Pedale





















viele Grüße


----------



## skadjortsch (26. Mai 2012)

Wie haste denn die Decals so sauber runterbekommen, oder waren erst gar keine drauf!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Mai 2012)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Danach hab ich den kompletten Rahmen chemisch entlacken lassen.
> Als neue Pulverbeschichtung wurde dann Orange RAL 2004 gewählt.


Das erklärt einiges, oder?


----------



## bender_79 (26. Mai 2012)

yupp,
ich wollte ja die Lackschäden beseitigen.
Und da kam nur eine Komplettlackierung wieder in Frage.

Und wenn man eine Pulverbeschichtung drauf hat, muss man chemisch entlacken und kann nicht sandstrahlen.
So oder so sind dann natürlich auch die Decals weg...

Hab den Rahmen übrigens nach dem Pulverbeschichten auch noch innen mit Hohlraumversiegelung besprüht. 
Das Fahrrad sollte ne Weile halten ;-)

grüße


----------



## Nafets190 (26. Mai 2012)

Bis auf die Pedale und den Spacerturm ein sehr schönes Rad. Ist das der originale Farbton?


----------



## bender_79 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ja mit der Höhe probier ich noch rum.
Kann sein daß da noch Spacer rausfliegen und die Gabel noch ein Stück gekürzt wird. Geometrie an sich passt aber gut.

Der Originalfarbton hat keinen RAL-Code. Er entspringt dem Pantone Farbspektrum: Pantone 1655C Orange gloss.
Im RAL-System kommt RAL 2004 Reinorange dem am Nächsten.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2012)

Es gibt Decals


----------



## skadjortsch (26. Mai 2012)

Ja ja wer lesen kann...
Hab mir nur die Bilder angeschaut ohne den text zu lesen...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## modul (27. Mai 2012)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte heute auch mal mein Cotic Soul hier präsentieren.
> 
> Zuerst hab ich die Zugführungen unter dem Oberrohr mit einer kleinen Schlüsselfeile etwas erweitert, um *komplette Zughüllen* da durch zu bekommen.



Die Zugverlegung am Oberrohr sieht echt gut aus. Wie hast du das an der Sitzstrebe gelöst?


----------



## Nafets190 (27. Mai 2012)

Die Sitzstreben sind unbearbeitet. Die Züge werden normal nur am Oberrohr offen geführt.


----------



## varioguide (27. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## modul (27. Mai 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Die Sitzstreben sind unbearbeitet. Die Züge werden normal nur am Oberrohr offen geführt.



Nee, zoom mal rein.  Sieht nach Kabelbinder aus, kann aber nicht genau erkennen wie die dort befestigt sind. Hm, ist da ein Schlitz an den Anlötteilen wo man Kabelbinder durchstecken kann?


----------



## bender_79 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Vorgesehene offene Zugführungen gibt es nur unter dem Oberrohr.
Alle anderen sind, wie bei Bremsleitungen gewohnt, mit so einer Plasteklammer einzuklipsen. Kabelbinder ginge auch, es gibt ja aber extra diese Plasteklammern dafür.
Am Rahmen existieren diese offenen Sockel für die Plasteklammern bereits.

grüße


----------



## Baelko (27. Mai 2012)

varioguide schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung welcher Reifen beim Solaris noch passt? ich wäre an den 2,4 Ardents interessiert aber bin nicht sicher ob die auch mit dem Umwerfer noch passen.
> Habe jetzt schon ein paar Fotos vom Simple und den 2,4 Ardents gesehen und da schaut es nicht nach viel Platz aus?!


....was für einen Umwerfer hast du?


----------



## varioguide (27. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (28. Mai 2012)

hehe [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYEOOauBcxo"]Cotic Bikes Presents - "What would Rocketman ride?"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fleshripper (28. Mai 2012)

Super Video, habsgrad eben erst gesehen.

Was wiegt denn bei euch denn so, das Solaris, meins liegt bei 12,7kg, die KS schlägt natürlich zu Buche und die Bremsen, wobei da die Frage ist wie viel man wirklich gegenüber anderen sparen würde (aktuell Saint).


----------



## Elbambell (28. Mai 2012)

12,7kg? Man, man, man... ich kriege mein BFe auch noch dahin  Habe beim heutigen Umbau schon 100g gespart. Bilder kommen sobald ich in die Nähe einer Kamera komme 

Edith sagt PS: jetzt dürfte ich bei knapp > 14,5 kg liegen


----------



## exto (28. Mai 2012)

Nicht, dass du nach dem letzten Wochenende noch der Sekte der Weight Wheenies anheim fällst...


----------



## Elbambell (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke schon über einen leichteren Bashguard nach


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2012)

Das wäre bei dir nun wirklich die falsche Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

das solaris ist sehr gut. aber farblich ein mittleres disaster.

das soul bis auf die spacer sehr schön.




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das wäre bei dir nun wirklich die falsche Stelle.


----------



## palazzo (29. Mai 2012)

So - mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch angekommen.
Solaris in M, Aufbau für Touren und vielleicht mal Marathon. 11,3 Kg.


----------



## alli333i (29. Mai 2012)

RH + Gabel sehen irgendwie verdammt klein aus?!

sonst ganz hübsch


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2012)

Sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit der Stütze und Lenker/Vorbau :/


----------



## palazzo (30. Mai 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> RH + Gabel sehen irgendwie verdammt klein aus?!



RH ist auch nur 17,5". Daher sehen die Proportionen so richtig nach 29er aus. Muss ich mich auch erst dran gewöhnen. 
Ich hätte auch einen L nehmen können, möchte aber nicht so gestreckt sitzen. Die richtige Vorbauhöhe/länge muss ich noch finden.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2012)

Im ersten Moment denk ich immer, ich seh ein BFe .
Das Solaris ist echt das einzige 29er, dass mir optisch gefallen will, auch wenn's für mich nach wie vor nie in Frage kommen würde.  Trotzdem schicker Aufbau!


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Mai 2012)

Schickes Solaris. Steht immer definitiver auf meiner Wunschliste. 
Aber Crest auf dem Rahmen. Du hast entweder eine super Fahrtechnik oder nur 65kg ( ;
Welcher Ardent ist das - 2.2?


----------



## palazzo (30. Mai 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Schickes Solaris. Steht immer definitiver auf meiner Wunschliste.
> Aber Crest auf dem Rahmen. Du hast entweder eine super Fahrtechnik oder nur 65kg ( ;
> Welcher Ardent ist das - 2.2?



Ardent 2.25 und Ikon 2.2 Tubless
Ich mag den Ardent 2.4 auf dem 26". Am Solaris sollte aber alles etwas leichter sein. Mal schauen wie sich der 2.25er fährt.

Ich bin wirklich sehr leicht - bei einem Einsatzbereich bis leichtes AM habe ich keine Sorgen wg. der Crest. Nur diese üblen Aufkleber nerven mich...


----------



## Deleted139849 (31. Mai 2012)

mal so ne dumme frage an euch cotic kenner:

in son solaris, paßt da auch eine 32fox gabel (keine 29er version) zusammen mit 29er laufrädern? oder ist das irrsinn?

sonst halt soul, weil alles fürn 26er mtbcc da.
ich würde jedoch gern speed machen und es scheint mir als ginge das mit einem 29er noch viel besser.

thanks und grüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2012)

Du bekommst kein 29er Laufrad in eine 26er Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

trotz racigem aufbau gefällt mir das solaris gut.
zum glück hält mich die vernunft von noch einem rad ab


----------



## FloriLori (31. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> trotz racigem aufbau gefällt mir das solaris gut.
> zum glück hält mich die vernunft von noch einem rad ab


Keiner mag die Vernunft


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Mai 2012)

War das schon hier?

Video: http://www.zapiks.com/cotic-bfe.html(nicht von mir)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2012)

der aufbau im schnelldurchlauf


----------



## Andcream (1. Juni 2012)

So dann mal ein wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem Solaris. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Laufräder und ein anderer Vorbau kommt noch hin.


----------



## Baelko (1. Juni 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ..Video: http://www.zapiks.com/cotic-bfe.html(nicht von mir)
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan


.....klasse!!


----------



## argh (2. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....klasse!!



Vollste Zustimmung. Der Zusammenbau ist toll dokumentiert.


----------



## Baelko (2. Juni 2012)

@argh.....seit wann machst du Werbung für Kaffeebohnen....illy?!....


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @argh.....seit wann machst du Werbung für Kaffeebohnen....illy?!....



Und dann noch für Illy  Da mach ich mir doch gleich mal einen Omkafe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (2. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @argh.....seit wann machst du Werbung für Kaffeebohnen....illy?!....



ich trinke eben ganz gerne kaffee.



Catsoft schrieb:


> Und dann noch für Illy  Da mach ich mir doch gleich mal einen Omkafe



kannte ich (noch) nicht. 

aber okay: die werbung kommt weg, ich beuge mich dem druck.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und dann noch für Illy  Da mach ich mir doch gleich mal einen Omkafe



Ich kenne Omkafe nicht; aber wenn er statt für Illy für nen leckeren Kaffe werben würde, hieße er nicht *argh* sondern *mmmh*


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2012)




----------



## palazzo (3. Juni 2012)

sehr schönes grün - ab wann verfügbar?
Was ändert sich den neben dem Steuerrohr?
Ich dachte ich hätte mal was von Swapouts gelesen...


----------



## Nafets190 (3. Juni 2012)

guck mal hier: Cotic BFe III


----------



## palazzo (3. Juni 2012)

Jetzt habe ich meine erste Solaris Tour hinter mir
Ich bin begeistert. Hatte ein Bike zum schnellen Bergauffahren erwartet, aber das Solaris macht auch bergab alles mit. Es ist deutlich wendiger als ich das erwartet habe. Man sitzt schön zentral im Bike, da machen auch steile und verwurzelte Passagen richtig Spaß. Am Ende hat mich nur die Gabel ausgebremst, mit den 100mm wurde es echt eng. Also für Touren mit vielen Trails kann ich mir gerade nichts Besseres vorstellen.

Vielleicht habe ich doch zu viele XC Komponenten dran? 
Danke Carsten für die Beratung. 
Es war schon gut für mich bei 1,82 noch den M Rahmen zu nehmen.

... und da "Zeigt her" Thread:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (3. Juni 2012)

@palazzo

welchen Umwerfer hast du verbaut?
hat der reifen noch genug platz?
Gruß


----------



## palazzo (3. Juni 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @palazzo
> 
> welchen Umwerfer hast du verbaut?
> hat der reifen noch genug platz?
> Gruß



Umwerfer ist ein Sram XX, Reifen ein Maxxis Ikon 2.2
Es geht schon etwas enger zu als bei einem FR Hardtail, aber es passt


----------



## Baelko (3. Juni 2012)

palazzo schrieb:


> Umwerfer ist ein Sram XX, Reifen ein Maxxis Ikon 2.2. Es geht schon etwas enger zu als bei einem FR Hardtail, aber es passt


.....ja, die SRAM Highclamp bauen wir auch dran. Beim Solaris sind die Kettenstreben sehr kurz was sich positiv auf die Fahreigenschaften auswirkt. Gebogene Rohre wollten wir nicht, daher nehmen wir in Kauf, dass nicht jeder Umwerfer passt und es z.T. etwas eng mit den Reifen wird. Sämtliche 2,25 von Conti, Maxxis etc passen aber. In dem Bild von Mxandi kann man sehen wie viel Platz bei einem Shimano XT Umwerfer ist. Ich denke damit werden vielleicht auch manche 2,4er Reifen passen. Wir müssen das mal ausprobieren.  Der ist Shimano Umwerfer scheint also noch optimaler als die SRAM Highclamp Modelle zu passen. Wenn man Shimano dann mag 

Ich meine aber im Herbst sollen von beiden Herstellern spezielle 29er Umwerfer kommen, die noch schmaler bauen.


----------



## brigdompteur (3. Juni 2012)

Hm,an dem Umwerfer scheint genug Platz zu sein,aber an der Kettenstrebe schaut es für einen 2,4er Reifen schon recht eng aus,oder täuscht der Blickwinkel.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2012)

bei den aktuellen 10-fach kassetten mit 36T hinten kann man doch gut auf den umwerfer verzichten.


----------



## Andcream (4. Juni 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei den aktuellen 10-fach kassetten mit 36T hinten kann man doch gut auf den umwerfer verzichten.



Naja kommt drauf an wo man fährt! In den Alpen die nicht weit weg von mir sind würde ich keine Tour ohne min.2 Kettenblättet fahren wollen


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Juni 2012)

das sieht aber eng aus - wenn man da z.B. einen 2.4 Ardent draufschrauben wollte....


----------



## argh (4. Juni 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich kenne Omkafe nicht; aber wenn er statt für Illy für nen leckeren Kaffe werben würde, hieße er nicht *argh* sondern *mmmh*



ich wollte nie für dieses zeug werbung machen
ich wollte nie für dieses zeug werbung machen
ich wollte nie für dieses zeug werbung machen
ich wollte nie für dieses zeug werbung machen
ich wollte nur bemerken dass ich gerne kaffee trinke. illy kann ich mir ebenso wenig leisten wie ein cotic.


----------



## Baelko (4. Juni 2012)

Komm Arne....nur durch dich wissen wir jetzt wenigstens was Omkafe ist : http://www.omkafe.com/default.aspx?IDL=3

Ich finde die ja ganz passend dazu:
http://www.lamarzocco.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=527&lang=de

Der Ken von Crema hat sie schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juni 2012)

Son Maschinchen würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Juni 2012)

Moin


In der 6er Ausgabe der WOMB(Sehr geiles Magazin übrigens,wenig Werbung,viel Mtb,sehr informativ und keine künstliche Lobhudelei irgendwelcher Trends oder Hersteller  !)gibts einen sehr schönen Artikel über Mtb und Kaffeetrinken,beim lesen wurd mir ganz warm ums Herz...
Als bekennender Kaffeejunkie nenn ich dieses Maschinchen mein Eigen:http://www.ecm.de/espresso-maschinen/ecm-home-line/zweikreislauf-espressomaschinen/mechanika-iv/!
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen auf ein Käffchen,nachm biken auf meinen Hometrails natürlich...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## chem (5. Juni 2012)

Lohnt sich denn so ein "Maschinchen" ich finde es als "nicht-Kaffee-trinker" ja beeindruckend wie viel Geld man in so etwas investieren kann. Aber warum nicht. Schließlich trinkt ihr euren Kaffee ja jeden Tag (nehme ich an).


----------



## Baelko (5. Juni 2012)

@ Shiver....die ist aber auch nicht schlecht....ich muss noch ein wenig sparen...dann noch meine Gattin überzeugen....lohnt sich schon, ist halt eine Langzeitanschaffung, ahnlich wie ein Cotic Rahmen.....nur um von Off-Topic wieder beim Thema des Threads zu landen


----------



## argh (5. Juni 2012)

Ich spare für so Vieles- aktuell gerade für die Versandkosten aus Italien um an diesen Omkafe zu kommen. Und vielleicht ja auch für´n neues Bike.

Nils: steht das Angebot? Die Maschine allein ist ja schon ein guter Grund mal in den hohen Norden zu reisen...


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juni 2012)

Für den Eigenbedarf muß es ja nicht garade eine Zweikreislaufkiste sein. Es reicht für den Anfang auch diese:  http://www.kaffeewiki.de/index.php?title=Gaggia_Classic_Coffee

Kostet auch nur einen Bruchteil und wird in Foren ganz ordentlich bewertet. Sozusagen das Cotic unter den Kaffeezubereitern. Es muss nicht immer ein DeKerf sein 

Edit: Omkafe gibt es auch hier. Ich hab übrigens im "Urlaub" in Vinschgau Julius Meinl für mich entdeckt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Da grad die Experten unterwegs sind: Welche Maschine kauft man, wenn 250-300â¬ zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen?


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Da grad die Experten unterwegs sind: Welche Maschine kauft man, wenn 250-300 zur Verfügung stehen?



Wenn es eine Siebträger sein soll, dann die Gaggia. Kostet neu ca. 280,-- in der Bucht.

Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Die ist doch recht hässlich


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Juni 2012)

Zeigt her eure Cotic Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Nicht meins, aber dafür Action:


----------



## darkJST (5. Juni 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, bis zu welcher Größe kann man ein BFe sinnvoll den Berg hochtreten? Bin 1,93 cm bei 94 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Mit dem L kein Problem. Philipp (der auf den Bildern) ist ~einen cm kleiner als du und fährt mit seinem M auch bergauf (wirklich Tourentauglich finde ich das nicht mehr, aber ihm passts).


----------



## darkJST (5. Juni 2012)

Danke, gibts in Dresden bzw. Ostsachsen jemandem der mich mal auf einem L eine Parkplatzrunde drehen lassen würde? Ich würde mich mit Trails im Zittauer Gebirge revangieren


----------



## chem (5. Juni 2012)

In Chemnitz gibt es einen L Frame (meiner).


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2012)

Schau mal im Cotic Probefahrthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Juni 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, bis zu welcher Größe kann man ein BFe sinnvoll den Berg hochtreten? Bin 1,93 cm bei 94 cm Schrittlänge.



Sollte mit dem L funktionieren. Bin 1,86 bei ca. 90 Schrittlänge und komme mit M prima den Berg hoch.


----------



## Baelko (6. Juni 2012)

BFe III dunkel:


----------



## Beorn (6. Juni 2012)

Schön dunkel!

Ist die Bremsseite am Ausfallende im Breezerstyle oder weiterhin flach?


----------



## Baelko (6. Juni 2012)

Wir machen in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Detailbilder....abwarten.


----------



## Beorn (6. Juni 2012)

Im warten war ich schon immer weniger gut.


----------



## Deleted139849 (7. Juni 2012)

Gibts Neuerungen und andere Rahmenfarben für 2013 beim Cotic X? Bilder ? Wann erhältlich?
Danke und Grüße


----------



## Baelko (7. Juni 2012)

mekoko schrieb:


> Gibts Neuerungen und andere Rahmenfarben für 2013 beim Cotic X? Bilder ? Wann erhältlich?
> Danke und Grüße


 ......gleich Antwort hier. Man kann dieses Jahr den Eindruck bekommen, dass Cotic ständig die Modelle überarbeitet. Das ist natürlich nicht der Fall!! Das BFe und auch das Soul sind 3 Jahre unverändert seit Sommer 2009 gelaufen. Es gibt nicht jedes Jahr eine neue Farbe oder sonstige Veränderungen bei den Modellen. Cotic ist nicht Canyon. Für das X ist derzeit nichts geplant.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Nils: steht das Angebot? Die Maschine allein ist ja schon ein guter Grund mal in den hohen Norden zu reisen...



Moin Arne

Na klar,für dich immer....außer wenn ich natürlich grad bei meinem Schatz in Berlin bin!

Schön mal wieder häufiger was von dir zu lesen,ich hoffe euch gehts einigermaßen gut...

Würde mich sehr freuen,dir meine(Noch)Hometrails bikenderweise zeigen zu dürfenund dich endlich mal wieder zu sehen und bißchen zu quatschen und und und...

Lg

Nils


----------



## darkJST (8. Juni 2012)

Kurze Frage, was wiegt so ein BFe-Rahmen in L? Danke schonmal


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Juni 2012)

So 2,5 bis 2,6 Kilo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne müssten es etwa 2,7kg sein.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Lord Shadow kann euch da eher was sagen, der hat seinen s rahmen mal gewogen und kann das wohl am besten abschätzen


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juni 2012)

BFe 2 wiegt in S 2,58kg. BFe 3 kann ich die Tage mal wiegen!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. Juni 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juni 2012)

ich hoffentlich auch


----------



## accutrax (10. Juni 2012)

zum die wartezeit verkürzen...ein etwas raueres vid von der insel...
ein babyblaues BFe ist auch dabei...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43723718"]Up and Over on Vimeo[/ame]

gruss accu


----------



## accutrax (12. Juni 2012)

zum glück hat das Bfe III ein 44er steuerrohr...

http://bikemagic.com/gear/first-looks/cotic-soul-updated-with-tapered-head-tube.html

gruss accu


----------



## Nafets190 (12. Juni 2012)

Tapered Steuerrohre waren ja noch nie meins. Cy hat aber hier seine Gründe dargelegt. Für alle denen es nicht gefällt gibts wohl weiterhin das Classic Soul 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Tapered Steuerrohre waren ja noch nie meins. Cy hat aber hier seine Gründe dargelegt. Für alle denen es nicht gefällt gibts wohl weiterhin das Classic Soul
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Nee, schlimmer: Das neue Soul hat "echtes" Tapered.... 

Ohne Schei**: Ich finde es sieht gut aus! Würde sogar gegen mein Teebraunes tauschen....


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2012)

das machen die doch nur um die alten souls rahmen noch loszuwerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Juni 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, was wiegt so ein BFe-Rahmen in L? Danke schonmal


.......Gewichte BFe III.....M 2260g bis 2290g.....L 2350g bis 2380g / ohne Klemme


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juni 2012)

Oh, abgespeckt


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Oh, abgespeckt



indertat


----------



## Baelko (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, anderer Rohrsatz, leichteres Schaltauge und angebohrte ISCG Aufnahme....somit wird das Gerät schon fast was für die weight weenies unter uns....
Für die English speeeker unter euch: 
The BFe down tube remains 853, but with the new DZB tech which
allows the removal of the gusset. Top and seat tubes are now Cotic
designed Fm heat treated cromo. This is stronger than the 631 it
replaces (it's roughly equivalent to Reynolds 725), but is drawn to
our specifications and as it's stronger we've been able to reduce the
weight a little without sacraficing durability. The BFe has always had
a dropper seatpost compatible seat tube. In fact, our proprietary
process for making these 34.9mm seat tubes means no other steel frames have the same lightweight but stiff construction. The only thing we've added is hose guides for the dropper seatpost remote. At the back end, the frame now features the machined cowled dropouts from our top end frames with the replaceable hanger.


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juni 2012)

Mein Englisch reicht weit, aber nicht so weit.
Kansst du bitte "DZB tech" und "Fm hea treated cromo" übersetzen und erklären? 
Wie ist das zu verstehen, dass das gusset am Unterrohr nicht mehr nötig ist? War mir schon aufgefallen...

Danke!

Die Versuchung steigt, meinem BFe I noch ein aktuelles zur Seite zu stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Juni 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...
> Kansst du bitte "DZB tech" und "Fm hea treated cromo" übersetzen und erklären? Wie ist das zu verstehen, dass das gusset am Unterrohr nicht mehr nötig ist? War mir schon aufgefallen...


...."DZB"...Reynolds Kürzel für "double zone butted tubes". Diese Rohre bieten sie seit 2011 für 29er und MTB Rahmen an. Die sind extra verstärkt und machen die üblichen gussets überflüssig. 

"Heat treated", eine spezielle Legierung....die Hitze beim Schweißen schwächt das Material nicht sondern härtet es.


----------



## Beorn (13. Juni 2012)

Wobei die Wärmehandlung doch eher erst hinterher Sinn ergibt, da man beim Schweißvorgang das vorher einheitlich harte Rohr mit unterschiedlichen Härtegraden versieht, was zu Spannungen führen kann, die mittels einer nachträglichen Wärmebehandlung "am Stück" wieder nivelliert werden können. Fast jeder Stahl härtet beim Schweißen, sofern er zügig abkühlen kann.
Außerdem kann sich das Problem der gehärteten Schweißbereiche dahingehend ausarten, dass dieser Bereich über hart hinaus ins spröde geht und das will man ja nicht erleben!

Aber "heat treated" ist eine extrem unklare Ausdrucksweise, da gehören dann noch Anlassen oder Weichglühen dazu, was in diesem Fall wegen der Verwendung und dem allgemeinen Kontext ausfällt.


----------



## martn (13. Juni 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Danke, gibts in Dresden bzw. Ostsachsen jemandem der mich mal auf einem L eine Parkplatzrunde drehen lassen würde? Ich würde mich mit Trails im Zittauer Gebirge revangieren



falls du noch nich auf bfe festgelegt bist, könntest du in dresden mal mein solaris in der l probesitzen. mit 120mm abfahrtsorientiert aufgebaut. nächste woche krich ich hoffentlich ne neue kamera, dann kann ich mal aktuelle bilder machen. das gute hat nämlich in finale ne schöne sekundärfarbe bekommen.


----------



## darkJST (14. Juni 2012)

In die schönsten Singletrail-Bilder wart ihr beide ja schon zu bewundern Eigentlich reizt mich auch ein 29er, wär endlich mal ein Rad welches bei mir nicht aussieht wie ein Kinderrad. Bist du diesen Monat bei der CM in DD dabei?


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...."DZB"...Reynolds Kürzel für "double zone butted tubes". Diese Rohre bieten sie seit 2011 für 29er und MTB Rahmen an. Die sind extra verstärkt und machen die üblichen gussets überflüssig.
> 
> "Heat treated", eine spezielle Legierung....die Hitze beim Schweißen schwächt das Material nicht sondern härtet es.



Danke...

Auch wenn du das "fm" in "fm heat treated" unterschlagen hast 

Auf reynoldstechnology.biz/ finden sich ein paar lesenswerte Seiten, aber das DZB wird nicht näher erläutert.


----------



## martn (14. Juni 2012)

eher nich. ich würd morgen mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juni 2012)

Und nicht vergessen uns in Willingen zu besuchen!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. Juni 2012)

So für die die meinen Rahmen noch nicht gesehen haben, mein Aufbauthread ist hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584858

Und der Rahmen:


----------



## zuspät (17. Juni 2012)

grün is echt fein


----------



## Andcream (17. Juni 2012)

Fast fertig...aber nur noch Kleinigkeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

vorne ist etwas zu viel bandsalat. sonst gut.


----------



## martn (22. Juni 2012)

irgendjemand fragte doch nach 120mm-solaris-bildern... oh wie ich dieses fahrrad schätze... ich wüsste nich mehr, was ich ohne es machen sollte...






All Martn Schussfahrrad by all martn, on Flickr

morgen internationale deutsche enduro meisterschaft / mad east enduro, drückt mir die daumen!


----------



## Baelko (23. Juni 2012)

Mad East....auf einem Solaris....da drücken wir auf jeden Fall die Daumen....und Bilder wollen wir sehen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2012)

Martn wirdwahrscheinlich 3. oder 4., so wie er auf der EDC in HH abgegangen ist.


----------



## martn (25. Juni 2012)

uiui, hamburg is lange her, da hatt ich das überaschungsmoment noch auf meiner seite und enduro war ein ganz neues ding... schöne erinnerung!

gestern hats immerhin zu platz 52 von 143 insgesamt gestarteten gereicht. unter den hardtailfahrern war ich der 6. von 16, das 2souls quarterhorse hab ich immerhin hinter mir gelassen,


----------



## Baelko (25. Juni 2012)

Platz 6 von 16...prima...gratuliere....wie war die Strecke sonstso? Wie hat dir die Veranstaltung gefallen? Lohnt sich die Anreise aus dem hohen Norden?


----------



## Schibbl (25. Juni 2012)

Welchen Cotic Piloten darf man zu diesem Kunststück gratulieren? 
Soul in der Bucht


> Ich habe die Disc Aufnahme mittels professionellem Fräswerkzeug entfernt.


 
Ist Steinigung hier ein probates Mittel?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2012)

Die Discaufnahme ist aber noch dran. Meint er vielleicht, dass er die Discaufnahme plangefräßt hat?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2012)

Philipp hat das Rocket ein bisschen um die Ecke gelassen:













Wie man bei letzten Bild deutlich erkennt, muss man auf diesem Rad automatisch grinsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich will so ein T-Shirt!

Und so ein Bike!


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Juni 2012)

Bike kannste kaufen, T-Shirt bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## Schibbl (26. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Discaufnahme ist aber noch dran. Meint er vielleicht, dass er die Discaufnahme plangefräßt hat?



Jetzt hat er die Beschreibung in "plangefräst" geändert. Die Antwort auf eine andere Anfrage hat er etwas pampig mit 90er-Retro-Feeling-Gewetter untermauert.


> Ich bevorzuge gerade Sattelstützen und einen 130er Vorbau bei einer Überhöhung von 10cm



Mein Rücken ist froh, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind.


----------



## martn (26. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Platz 6 von 16...prima...gratuliere....wie war die Strecke sonstso? Wie hat dir die Veranstaltung gefallen? Lohnt sich die Anreise aus dem hohen Norden?



nunja, ob sich das lohnt hängt wohl davon ab, ob man die zeit und das geld grad für sone weite anreise grad übrig hat.
die veranstaltung lohnt sich definitiv. bei der mad east merkt man noch, dass sie mit herzblut von vielen freiwilligen ehrenamtlich gemacht wird. da passt irgendwie alles.
die wertungsprüfungen sind jedes jahr anders (wenn auch nicht alle komplett), sonst würde das konzept mit auf-sicht-fahren irgendwann auch nciht mehr aufgehen. dieses jahr warens viele frisch in den wald gelegte spuren. frisch aufgewühlter und weicher boden. nich ganz mein metier (ich mag konkreteres gelände, wo ich vorher sehe, was passiert und nich nur schätzen kann, was unter der weichen deckschicht sein könnte, ), aber es hat trotzdem gefetzt. zwei kurze bikepark-mäßige strecken mit machbaren stunts gabs auch. kondition war später gefragt, in tretpassagen und gegenanstiegen auf aufgeweichtem boden. insgesamt isses schon immer ne gute mischung, die der bezeichnung enduro gerecht wird.


----------



## Baelko (27. Juni 2012)

martn schrieb:


> ....die veranstaltung lohnt sich definitiv. bei der mad east merkt man noch, dass sie mit herzblut von vielen freiwilligen ehrenamtlich gemacht wird. da passt irgendwie alles.
> ....


....der Satz reicht eigentlich als positive Empfehlung so machen wir es auch....mit Herzblut....


----------



## accutrax (28. Juni 2012)

der gleiche und sehr lohnendswerte fred im UK...

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/cotic-appreciation-thread-post-them-pics-up

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2012)

Danke, hat Spaß gemacht da mal durchzuschauen.

Kein Galeriepost ohne Bild:


----------



## Baelko (29. Juni 2012)

Morti mit seinem neuen BFe chameleon frame. Zufällig stand Morti mit seiner Jacke und BFe im Arm vor einem Rapunzel Sonnenschirm. Sofort hat der Rahmen die Farbe des Hintergrundes angenommen. Genial!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2012)

Noch eine Partliste vom Rocket, aber schon mit neuem Dämpfer:


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Juni 2012)

Mein neues Soul in L






Freu mich tierisch auf den Aufbau...besser als Weihnachten oder 

@Carsten..Danke für die nette Beratung!!! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## versteher (1. Juli 2012)

Mein simple hat mal wieder ein paar updates bekommen ...


----------



## extrafresh78 (1. Juli 2012)

versteher schrieb:


> Mein simple hat mal wieder ein paar updates bekommen ...


Gefällt mir echt gut Die Farbe und der Aufbau sind echt Sahne


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Juli 2012)

Hi,
endlich ist es fertig,heute die erste Testfahrt gemacht und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert.
Cotic Solaris M






Danke auch an Carsten für die nette Beratung,das Teil fährt sich wirklich top.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## extrafresh78 (1. Juli 2012)

Uii ist das ein geiles Solaris...die Parts nur vom feinsten 
Da hast aber echt net gekleckert beim Zusammenbau...sieht toll aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juli 2012)

Schickes Solaris 
Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wie bequem der Sattel ist?
Ist das ein Speedneedle?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juli 2012)

Da hier gerade alle geile Bikes hochladen (das Simple ist ja wohl der Oberhammer), probiere ich es auch nochmal mit neuem Dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (1. Juli 2012)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Hi,
> endlich ist es fertig,heute die erste Testfahrt gemacht und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert.
> Cotic Solaris M[Danke auch an Carsten für die nette Beratung,das Teil fährt sich wirklich top.
> Gruß Dietmar



Sieht echt gut aus.
Wie liegt das Gewicht Deines Aufbaus?
Wie ist Dein Eindruck, Fahrverhalten...verglichen zum Liteville?
Will mir auch mal wieder was "simples" aufbauen bin aber schon überzeugter Fully Fahrer und zögere deshalb noch etwas!


----------



## brigdompteur (2. Juli 2012)

@playbike
erstmal danke für die Blumen,das Gewicht laut meiner Kofferwaage liegt bei cirka 11,5 kg,habe beim Aufbau aber nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet und leichter als mein 301 ist es allemal.
Zum Fahrverhalten nach der ersten Testfahrt kann ich nur sagen,das es sich sehr wendig und spritzig anfühlt und gut aufs Hinterrad geht,also das richtige zum Trailheizen.
Den vergleich zum 301 kann man schlecht ziehen das eine ist eben ein Fully das andere ein Hardtail,als Ergänzung taugt das Solaris sowieso,
wenn ich mich zwischen beiden entscheiden müsste würde mir die Wahl nicht schwer fallen,weil ich bin bis jetzt noch kein überzeugter Fullyfahrer.
Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juli 2012)

@Lord Shadow: Sattelposition sieht merkwürdig aus und die Pedalfarbe wär nicht meins. Sonst: Geil! Wie fährt es sich?

Die Gabel ist ja ein heftiger Brocken.


----------



## Baelko (5. Juli 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow: Sattelposition sieht merkwürdig...


....Jaypeare...hi hi da hast du dich als hardtail Fahrer geoutet....wie sieht die Sattelposition wohl aus wenn der Fahrer drauf sitzt ...einfeder


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch ein Fully, wenn auch kein Rocket. Aber da müsste der Hinterbau schon ganz schön viel Sag haben, damit es hinterher stimmt. 

Sah außerdem auf den ersten Blick so aus, als wäre der Sattel extrem weit nach vorne geschoben, aber das hat getäuscht.


----------



## extrafresh78 (5. Juli 2012)

Aha...jetzt geht es richtig! Mein Cotic hat endlich neue "alte" Fox Aufkleber von 2007 bekommen...die Gabel wollte ich erst gegen eine neue austauschen. Dachte an eine RS Sektor....doch die treuen Dienste und die jetzige Funktion mit der Absenkung würde mir das Herz bluten lassen. Ich behalte sie und die Aufkleber passen ja auch noch gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow: Sattelposition sieht merkwürdig aus und die Pedalfarbe wär nicht meins. Sonst: Geil! Wie fährt es sich?
> 
> Die Gabel ist ja ein heftiger Brocken.



Gabel: Kommt eine RS Revelation rein. Wenn Geld da ist.
Pedale: A-Flats liegen hier auf dem Schreibtisch.
Sattel: Er ist eher weiter vorne (habs im rechten Knie), aber nicht krass weit vorne. Die Neigung wird noch ein Stück zurückgenommen, aber auf dem Foto siehts heftiger aus, als es ist.


@extrafresh: Sehr guter Aufbau.


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2012)

hier mal meins - soul III in schwarz/rot. danke nochmal an carsten für den netten mailverkehr und die super-beratung!




und hier für sven kiel noch die andere seite:


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2012)

Hey cool....meins ist noch im Aufbau und in orange. 

Kannst das bike nochmal von der anderen Seite fotografieren?

Merci!

p.s.: Bremsleitungen bisserl lang, oder?..

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juli 2012)

foto von der anderen seite stell ich mal rein - ist schon gemacht (die naben sind rote hope pro II, wenns darum geht, alles andere ist komplett XT). die bremsleitungen könnten einen ticken kürzer sein, hab sie aber vom alten rad übernommen. den satz oliven zum einpressen nach dem kürzen muß ich noch irgendwann holen und das nachholen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2012)

Um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken hier mein bike im Aufbau mit brandnew Sattel und XT-Umwerfer....mehr dann die Tage.





Selle Italia - Shiver Troy Lee Designs (2009) 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel ist nur gut. Gabs auch als SLR. Den wollte ich immer fürs DH Bike haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, der SLR XP ist auch mein Favorit aber den "Troy Lee" gibts zur Zeit bei on one fÃ¼r 44â¬ incl. Versand!! Zumal er mir optisch besser gefÃ¤llt als die anderen Desingvarianten....(robuster ist der Shiver allemale...hab 3 SLRs in 2 Jahren zerstÃ¶rt).


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2012)

Aber wenn man die Spitzen mal in den Bauch kriegt...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Juli 2012)

zumindestens sorgt die Aussparung für keinerlei bodycontact in der "Mitte".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die Spitzen mal in den Bauch kriegt...



...oder mit der Buchse dran hängenbleibt, wenn man sich hinter den Sattel schiebt...


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2012)

rudolph schenker gedächtnis sitzbank. mach das weg. bitte. schnell


----------



## Baelko (13. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...gibts zur Zeit bei on one für 44 incl. Versand!!....


.....Sven, deine Garantie fürs Soul ist soeben erloschen...du hast das böse Doppel-O-Wort benutzt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Juli 2012)

oohhhh ...bitte nicht. Wie kann ich das wieder gut machen Carsten? Vielleicht mit einem exklusiven Aufbauthread?


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juli 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> böse Doppel-O-Wort



Und es wird immer wieder fallen, solange die pöhsen Purschen die bessere Zugverlegung machen...

Wie anders als komplett geschlossen will mans denn am Rad fürs grobe - midestens am BFe?


----------



## accutrax (13. Juli 2012)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und es wird immer wieder fallen, solange die pöhsen Purschen die bessere Zugverlegung machen...
> 
> Wie anders als komplett geschlossen will mans denn am Rad fürs grobe - midestens am BFe?





gruss accu


----------



## derAndre (13. Juli 2012)

Achtung Noobfrage: Kauft Ihr Eure Cotic direkt in England oder gibt es in D Shops die die Kisten führen? Es fährt nicht zufällig ein neues BFE in 19" im Großraum Köln durch die Gegend oder? Wer ist Carsten?


----------



## Elbambell (13. Juli 2012)

Carsten = Balkon = Eaven-Cycles.de da gibt's cotic zu kaufen


----------



## derAndre (14. Juli 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Carsten = Balkon = Eaven-Cycles.de da gibt's cotic zu kaufen



Kontakt hergestellt. Danke.


----------



## Elbambell (14. Juli 2012)

Und das trotz der dämlichen autokorrektur? Balkon=baelko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (14. Juli 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Und das trotz der dämlichen autokorrektur? Balkon=baelko



Der Kontakt enstand proaktiv durch Carsten ;-)


----------



## /dev/random (15. Juli 2012)

Damit hier der Bilder-Anteil wieder etwas steigt, ein Bild von gestern:


----------



## Baelko (15. Juli 2012)

Genau....mehr Bilder....Alicias neues Soul in Größe XS...süß


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Zwischenstand von meinem Soul....







Ich hab mal eine ganz blÃ¶de Frage zum Acros Steuersatz...der Zentrierring vom AH-03 ist doch oben und der
"Acros Adapterkonus, 1 1/8 fuÌr Oversize Steuersatz" bzw. die Schale wird doch direkt auf die Gabel geschlagen, oder?
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wegen der Optik.

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## accutrax (15. Juli 2012)

endlich.....keine flaschenhalterschrauben mehr im sitzrohr..

gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

hatte da jemand probs mit der absenkung?
2 flaschenhalter sind jedenfalls besser als einer.

saß die tage mal kurz auf einem S bfe, süß trifft es.


----------



## Baelko (16. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...der Zentrierring vom AH-03 ist doch oben und der
> "Acros Adapterkonus, 1 1/8 fuÌr Oversize Steuersatz"...wird doch direkt auf die Gabel geschlagen, oder?..


....richtig...der schwarze Plastikschnuppselring ist der Zentrierring fÃ¼r oben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juli 2012)

Danke Carsten und Grüsse in die LübüHeide... Sven


----------



## accutrax (16. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte da jemand probs mit der absenkung?
> .



ja....auf einer testfahrt auf einem (mir leider zu kleinen ) m rahmen

aber cy hat sie beim BFe ja extra deswegen zum glück schon immer weggelassen..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Juli 2012)

Hab meinen XT mit den zwei versch. Kurbelarmen (seit meinem ersten MTB im Einsatz) nund nedlich mal entsorgt. Nachfolger: die total selten beworbene, schicke und leichter und günstiger als SLX fast so leicht wie XT-Kurbel Truvativ AKA!

Bilder von draussen ab morgen


----------



## stöpsel84 (17. Juli 2012)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So das fast fertige Endprodukt,fehlen nur noch die Scheiben,werden Shimano XT 180 HR und 203 VR mit Aluspider.



Hallo liebe Cotic Fans,aus Zeitmangel möchte ich mein Rad an euch Bikern weiter geben,falls jemand interesse hat oder jemand die Partliste brauch sagt bescheid,für realistische Angebote habe ich immer ein Ohr offen.
Danke im voraus!

Stöpsel


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2012)

der sprung von shimano auf truvativ ist optisch anchvollziehbar, aber ich hoffe Du hast ein anderes lager in reserve.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der sprung von shimano auf truvativ ist optisch anchvollziehbar, aber ich hoffe Du hast ein anderes lager in reserve.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich fahre an meinem Randonneur die SRAM Apex Gruppe mit GXP Innenlager, das hat schon ein paar tausend KM anstandslos runter und ist wirklich auch das erste Innenlager, welches auch nach einem Jahr noch geräuschfrei arbeitet. Ist die schwarze XR-Version.

Die Pressfit bei meinem Lapierre Spicy ist am miesesten (bisher jährlicher Tausch), und auch das Shimano Lager am Soul knackte im Wiegetritt nach einem Jahr deutlich. Das GXP Lager am Randonneur hat bisher sogar die meisten KM runter und muckt überhaupt nicht.

Soweit ich weiß wurden die aber 2011 überarbeitet, davor die Jahrgänge waren wohl wirklich Mist, siehe hier:
http://velospace.org/forums/discussion/3223/truvativsram-gxp-team-2011-bottom-bracket/



> There was a very short review of this on competitive cyclist, and they were saying that "all" the problems had been solved.



Wie gesagt, ich hab die 2011er Version seit Anfang 2011 bisher problemlos am Randonneur im Einsatz. Falls was sein sollte, berichte ich natürlich


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2012)

Moin,

mal eine Frage in die Runde:

sind die Cotics innen bereits versiegelt oder muss ich da nochmal mit Mike Sanders oder Fluid Film ran?

Hab dazu keine Infos gefunden und stehe kurz vor dem finalen Aufbau....

Thx für Infos...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Baelko (19. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...sind die Cotics innen bereits versiegelt oder muss ich da nochmal mit Mike Sanders oder Fluid Film ran?
> ...


 ....hi, die Cotics sind nicht versiegelt, aber doch leicht gegen Korrosion geschützt (die schwarze Beschichtung innen). Eine Dose Sprühzeugs kann abernicht schaden....Teroson Terotex...oder ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> ...



Wie Carsten schon sagte nur so ne schwarze Schicht. Ich hab mein Soul nun knapp ein Jahr, es wurde auch den Winter durch komplett gefahren (auch zur Arbeit etc) und als ich die Woche das Tretlager wechseln ließ hat dem Rahmen innen nix gefehlt, sag aus wie neu. Würde wenn dann auch nur wenig Schutz / Versiegelung reinsprühen, aber frag nicht was, hab ich bei noch keinem Rad gebraucht.


----------



## Baelko (19. Juli 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ....Würde wenn dann auch nur wenig Schutz / Versiegelung reinsprühen...,


...genau, wenn überhaupt, dann ganz wenig rein sprühen und den Rahmen in alle Richtungen drehen damit es sich gut verteilt. 

Auf keine Fall eine gnaze Dose verspühen! Das Zeug läuft dann ein wenig an den Luftlöchern in den Streben raus. Diese Stellen dann reinigen bevor es außen am Lack richtig fest verklebt.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich.


----------



## bender_79 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab einfach ne Sprühdose Hohlraumversiegelung aus dem Baumarkt für 5,90 Euro oder so genommen. War so ein langer Plasteröhrchenaufsatz mit Löchern zu allen Seiten am Ende dabei. Den hab ich dann von verschiedenen Seiten in den Rahmen eingeführt und er hat beim Druck auf den Spraykopf im Rahmen dann das Zeug in alle Richtungen verteilt.

grüße


----------



## Elbambell (19. Juli 2012)

Zur Rostdiskussion muss ich mich nun auch mal einmischen. Wie lange glaubt ihr braucht es, bis solch ein Rohr durchgerostet ist? Und ich meine nicht Flugrost. Und wie lange wollt ihr einen Rahmen fahren? Ich glaube, dass ist Blödsinn. Wobei ich kein Fachmann für Stahl oder Ähnliches bin. 
BTW: an meinem BFe ist trotz wenig Pflege und durchgehendem Gebrauch kein Rost zu finden.


----------



## bender_79 (19. Juli 2012)

Mein letztes Stahlrad ist jetzt 15 Jahre alt und fährt immer noch, wenn auch nicht mehr unter meinem Hintern. 

Ich hatte nicht vor alle paar Jahre meinen Cotic Rahmen zu erneuern...


----------



## Baelko (19. Juli 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ... an meinem BFe ist trotz wenig Pflege und durchgehendem Gebrauch kein Rost zu finden....


 So isses im Leben.....manche Leute fahren jeden Samstag mit ihrem Auto in die Waschanlage...manche klopfen nur nur einmal im Jahr die Fußmatte aus.


----------



## bender_79 (19. Juli 2012)

Was hat eigentlich initiale Rostvorsorge mit regelmäßiger Pflege zu tun?


----------



## Elbambell (19. Juli 2012)

Ich meine, dass ich das Fahrrad nicht immer trockne, sondern einfach feucht aufhänge. Sicherlich nicht zuträglich für die Rostvermeidung. Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass ich auch noch uralte Stahlräder habe mit >15 Jahren und die rosten immer noch nicht...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe deshalb gefragt, weil mir mein altes xx-xxx inbred nach ca. 6 Jahren heftigen Gebrauchs an einigen Stellen innerlich
(an der Flaschenhalterverschraubung) und äusserlich (Flugrost/Oberfläche Lack) angerostet  ist. Ich habe es damals nicht mit Wachs o.ä. geflutet und möchte sowas diesmal vermeiden.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität des Souls auf einem ganz anderen Level ist, möchte hier nur vorsorgen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juli 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> So isses im Leben.....manche Leute fahren jeden Samstag mit ihrem Auto in die Waschanlage...manche klopfen nur nur einmal im Jahr die Fußmatte aus.



Ich hab als ich noch ein Auto hatte die Fußmatte rausgeworfen und bin nie in die Waschanlage 
In der Pflege lagen bei mir Welten zwischen Radl und Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (20. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> .... .... Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität des Souls auf einem ganz anderen Level ist, möchte hier nur vorsorgen.


......genau, diesmal hast du ja mehr Geld ausgegeben und dir ein Cotic statt einem Xx-Xxx gekauft. Wie gesagt, es schadet nicht. Trag eine dünne Schicht auf und hau nicht die ganze Dose in den Rahmen.


----------



## versteher (20. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen Fluid-Film kann ja nicht schaden.
Wenns aber innen KTL-beschichtet ist (die neueren Cotic Rahmen?),
braucht es das eigentlich nicht.

So Teroson-Zeugs würde ich aber auf keinen Fall verwenden (bähhhh!)


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juli 2012)

versteher schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Fluid-Film kann ja nicht schaden.
> Wenns aber innen KTL-beschichtet ist (die neueren Cotic Rahmen?),
> braucht es das eigentlich nicht.
> 
> So Teroson-Zeugs würde ich aber auf keinen Fall verwenden (bähhhh!)



Auch mein "Alter" ist schon behandelt. Fluid Film schadet nicht und ich hab alle meine Stahlrahmen damit behandelt. Alles andere ist bäh.. (ok bis auf Mike Sander´s, aber da scheiter´s an der Verarbeitung)

Robert


----------



## annos (20. Juli 2012)

So. um mal wieder Räder zu zeigen:

zwar habe ich mein Cotic X schon seit Ende 2011, aber erst jetzt in einem optisch präsentablen Zustand:











Zum Aufbau:
Schaltung: Campa Ergopower mit Shimano 9fach, funktioniert überraschend gut
Antrieb: 42/28 (Eigenbau aus XT Octalink- Kurbel), 11- 32 Kasette
Bremsen: Avid BB5 Road
Laufräder: Fulcrum Red Metal 29 SL, mit 42 Smart Sam, für die meisten hier ungewohnt schmal

Das Rad ist toatl geil, mein absolutes Lieblingteil! Jedem der noch keinen Crosser hat kann ich nur raten: unbedingt einen kaufen!

p.s.: innen habe ich keinen Rostschutz aufgebracht!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Juli 2012)

annos schrieb:


> Das Rad ist toatl geil, mein absolutes Lieblingteil! Jedem der noch keinen Crosser hat kann ich nur raten: unbedingt einen kaufen!



Steht für nächstes Jahr eh schon auf meiner Wunschliste. Dieses Jahr steht allerdings noch ne Bafög Rückzahlung an, da ist das leider nicht mehr drin


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

hatte endlich etwas Zeit und hier das passende trockene Wetter gehabt, um ein gutes Stück weiter zu kommen...also Gabel gekürzt,
Kralle eingeschlagen, alles vorne eingestellt, Lenker, Vorbau, F-Halter ...hinten Kette, Innenlager und Schaltwerk montiert.

achja...vorher hat das Innenleben noch eine kleine Portion Teroson Wax für die Konservierung bekommen...kann nicht schaden...






Morgen gehts weiter...es fehlt nur noch Bremse, Schaltung und Kleinteile anbauen, Einstellarbeiten..

Für eine erste Singlespeedtour hats aber schon gereicht...Wahnsinn...das lovebike fährt sich schon jetzt wunderbar und die neue Gabel ist auch ein Sprung nach vorne....

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Dealcrasher (21. Juli 2012)

Sieht echt genial aus mit dem weiss/orange Kontrast, der Sattel ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2012)

frisch gewaschen





jaja Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und Spacerturm kommt auch noch weg. Habe im Moment einfach kein bock zum schrauben, fahre lieber 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Child3k (22. Juli 2012)

aber dann schon mit Kette, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juli 2012)

Rad und Foto sind einfach gut!


----------



## Dealcrasher (22. Juli 2012)

@Nafets190
darf ich mal fragen was das für Pedale sind?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juli 2012)

Dealcrasher schrieb:


> @Nafets190
> darf ich mal fragen was das für Pedale sind?



Wenn mich net alles täuscht CrankBrothers Mallet M.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2012)

2011er CB Mallet


----------



## Dealcrasher (22. Juli 2012)

Die sehen besser aus als meine Mallet3, die ich mir letztens für das fuel ex gekauft habe.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juli 2012)

wow stefan...seeehr schöner aufbau...gefällt mir unglaublich gut mit den kleinen farbanteilen....

meins ist heute auch rechtzeitig zum sommer fertig geworden....fotohandy-quali ist eher mau aber ich bin trotzdem aufs ergebnis stolz und sehr happy...











gruss, sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (22. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe schon mal Vorbau und Lenker getauscht. Hebt ab wie nix 




IMG_1880 von bikegeissel auf Flickr

Beweis? 



IMG_1881 von bikegeissel auf Flickr

Bin über so was wie einen Table gerollt (dachte ich) und war plötzlich in der Luft und habe mich völlig unnötigerweise über'n Lenker geschmissen. Diverse Prellungen überall. Das rechte Bein hat am meisten abbekommen.


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Juli 2012)

@sven: Deine Weiß-Orange-Kombi kann auch was. Die XR4.2d in weiß sieht man ja nur ganz selten. Die Kurbel gefällt mir jetzt nicht so, Rest top!

@bikegeissel: sah bestimmt geil aus. Habe mit meinem BFe auch schon das ein oder andere mal unerwartet Airtime gehabt. Geiles Gefühl wenn man denk "verdammt, wann bin ich wieder am Boden, ich müsste gleich mal lenken und bremsen".


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juli 2012)

@stefan...das stimmt..hab noch keine bezahlbare kurbel gefunden, die mir von der optik gefällt. slx und xt passt mir nicht.

hone und deore hatte ich noch im schrank wenn auch etwas benutzt. die hone sieht übel wuchtig am bike aus, die deore angenehm schlank....eventuell werde ich nochmal optisch pimpen....

mögliche kurbel-kandidaten für die zukunft: sram x5, truvativ aka

gute besserung!!

gruss
sven


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2012)

@annos: sehr schönes X 

welche gabel ist das?


----------



## Baelko (23. Juli 2012)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> So, ich habe schon mal Vorbau und Lenker getauscht. Hebt ab wie nix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....klasse Bild, klasse Bike, schöner wilder Garten. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?...das mit den Verletzungen passt ja zu deinem Forumsnick...so eine Art Selbstgeißelung per Bike, oder auch Bikegeissel


----------



## /dev/random (23. Juli 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:
			
		

> ..., die deore angenehm schlank....eventuell werde ich nochmal optisch pimpen....



Wie wär's mit 'ner Middleburn-Kurbel?


----------



## bikegeissel (23. Juli 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....klasse Bild, klasse Bike, schöner wilder Garten. Was ist das für eine Kurbel?...das mit den Verletzungen passt ja zu deinem Forumsnick...so eine Art Selbstgeißelung per Bike, oder auch Bikegeissel



Ist eine RF RideXC Kurbel - tausche ich noch gegen eine Atlas, der orangene Rockring wird gegen eine schwarzen getauscht. Alles wenn ich Zeit/Lust/Geld habe 

Der Garten hat dieses Jahr echt keine Pflege bekommen - entweder hat's geschüttet oder ich hatte keine Zeit  

Und ja, mein Forennick ist Programm, gut erkannt 
Das Bike will auf jeden Fall bald aml in einen Bikepark - dann trägt der Fahrer aber Protektoren  und rechnet mit Airtime


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juli 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit 'ner Middleburn-Kurbel?



sehr gerne....warte nur noch auf spontanes frischgeld oder lottogewinn.


----------



## annos (24. Juli 2012)

@ a.nienie: das ist ne Salsa Vaya- Gabel, allerdings nachgerüstet


----------



## Baelko (27. Juli 2012)

@Annos.....ich glaub jetzt musst du aufrüsten....29" mit starrer Gabel und Aerolenker ist angesagt....gute Story vom Lesewitz, mal wieder im Reich der Schmerzen unterwegs der Junge 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/pilgerfahrt-nach-ghisalo-transalp-in-zwei-tagen/a11979.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svonzed (28. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Sooo !  Endlich kann ich mich hier mal beteiligen  und mein neues Bfe präsentieren ^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juli 2012)

Hardcore Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## svonzed (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, es ist halt hauptsächlich für die harten Landungen gebaut, lässt sich mit 14,6 Kg aber auch noch jeden Trail wieder hoch fahren 

Hat mich selber überrascht wie gut man das Teil noch über längere Strecken bewegen kann.


----------



## martn (28. Juli 2012)

Cotic Solaris by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Baelko (29. Juli 2012)

@martn...zu geil das Teil! Ein BFe mit großen Rädern und kurzer Gabel Und immer noch die schönste Farbe für ein Solaris


----------



## extrafresh78 (29. Juli 2012)

Heute bei der Schmucker-Radlertour im Odenwald. 250 Teilnehmer und gerademal zwei Cotic Biker am Start....leider sind wir nicht zu einem gemeinsamen Bild gekommen...doch verabredet fürs nächste Jahr :-D....vielleicht schließt sich ja noch ein Cotic Fan an?
Leute das Brauereifest ist der Wahnsinn....sehr abgelegen im Odenwald (Mossautal!)...und die Organisation der Tour durch B3 ist super gewesen...gab sogar ein Finisher-Shirt.  Also überlegt es Euch ;-)

Gruß Chris


----------



## extrafresh78 (29. Juli 2012)

svonzed schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sooo !  Endlich kann ich mich hier mal beteiligen  und mein neues Bfe präsentieren ^^



 Verdammt das hatte ich mir auch schon so vorgestellt.....Hammerschmidt in den Rahmen....Bääähhhmmmmmm Absolut geiles Bike so.....doch die Laufräder finde ich allmählich Geschmackssache
Tolles Rad


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Juli 2012)

Cotic BFe von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## annos (30. Juli 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Annos.....ich glaub jetzt musst du aufrüsten....29" mit starrer Gabel und Aerolenker ist angesagt....gute Story vom Lesewitz, mal wieder im Reich der Schmerzen unterwegs der Junge
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/pilgerfahrt-nach-ghisalo-transalp-in-zwei-tagen/a11979.html



@Baelko: das Video kenne ich, der Baum 29 wäre doch mit Carbon- Gabel ne tolle Basis

Ich teste dass Rad auch völlig kostenlos für Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (30. Juli 2012)

Hat das Solaris eigentlich in jeder Größe nur eine Flaschenhalteraufnahme oder ist das beim L Rahmen anders?


----------



## /dev/random (30. Juli 2012)

Es gibt nur eine Aufnahme; siehe hier.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Juli 2012)

Endlich fertig  :


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juli 2012)

Geil! Die Gabel passt doch besser als erwartet. Ergibt eine schöne parallele mit der Sattelstütze. Gefällt mir besser als mit der Lyrik.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schibbl (31. Juli 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


>


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2012)

Saubär!

Bin auf Berichte über die Gabel gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (31. Juli 2012)

My new rig:



Sorry für das schlechte Foto, aber nach Aufbau und ausgiebig Probe fahren blieb keine Zeit mehr für ein g'scheites Foto heute.
Rahmen ist natürlich erstmal mit vorhandenen Parts aufgebaut, aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Juli 2012)

svonzed schrieb:


> Ja, es ist halt hauptsächlich für die harten Landungen gebaut, lässt sich mit 14,6 Kg aber auch noch jeden Trail wieder hoch fahren
> 
> Hat mich selber überrascht wie gut man das Teil noch über längere Strecken bewegen kann.



Krasses Gewicht. So viel wiegt meins auch. Ohne Hammerschmidt...
Wie hast du die da überhaupt dran bekommen?
Mir wurde gesagt, dass dazu die Kettenstrebe angepasst werden müsse, weil's sonst nicht passt.


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Juli 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> ...



Die Stelle kenne ich von einem deiner anderen Fotos. Hattest doch schon mal ein BFe  Wie kommts?

Hi Tobi, bist du im Lande? Lass mal zusammen fahren.

Stefan


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2012)

es geht los.... 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1178928]
	
[/URL]

leider fehlen jetzt noch jede menge teile... wer noch eine race face deus zu hause hat, immer anbieten....


----------



## svonzed (31. Juli 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Krasses Gewicht. So viel wiegt meins auch. Ohne Hammerschmidt...
> Wie hast du die da überhaupt dran bekommen?
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass dazu die Kettenstrebe angepasst werden müsse, weil's sonst nicht passt.



Ja man kann die Kettenstrebe anpassen im Klartext heißt das aber
man muss sie ziemlich verbeulen 

Ich habe mir einen 5 mm Alu-Spacer in Form der ISCG Aufnahme hergestellt, sodass Tretlager und ISCG flächenbündig sind. Ihn mit kurzen M4 Schrauben von hinten verschraubt und anschließend plan gefräst. Die Bohrungen auf 5,5 mm erweitert um die Hammerschmidt zu montieren.
Gegebenen Falls muss man links einen Spacer verbauen.

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich auch mal ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2012)

solaris in grün wird sicher gut.
habe gerüchteweise gehört, dass ich bald mal eines testfahren kann


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2012)

svonzed schrieb:


> Ja man kann die Kettenstrebe anpassen im Klartext heißt das aber
> man muss sie ziemlich verbeulen
> 
> Ich habe mir einen 5 mm Alu-Spacer in Form der ISCG Aufnahme hergestellt, sodass Tretlager und ISCG flächenbündig sind. Ihn mit kurzen M4 Schrauben von hinten verschraubt und anschließend plan gefräst. Die Bohrungen auf 5,5 mm erweitert um die Hammerschmidt zu montieren.
> ...



Nee Danke. So was schweres wie ne Hammerschmidt kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike . Hatte sie lange an meinem FR-Bike. Ohne fliegt man gleich viel weiter...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Die Stelle kenne ich von einem deiner anderen Fotos. Hattest doch schon mal ein BFe  Wie kommts?
> 
> Hi Tobi, bist du im Lande? Lass mal zusammen fahren.
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

Nee, bin schon in Zürich. Wird ab jetzt leider schwierig nen Termin zu finden. War auch leider bis zum Umzug nicht bikefähig wegen meiner Hand, sonst hätte ich mich mal gemeldet.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. August 2012)

Bfe, vielleicht Bike For Everything?


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2012)

es wird... aber nur ganz langsam... heute kamen vorbau und lenker dazu.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1181501]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (4. August 2012)

Dieses Bild bitte als Tapete hinter meinem Sofa!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. August 2012)

heute nach kleiner tour mit neuer Stylo-Kurbel....wollte etwas schickes bezahlbares fürs Soul haben (nix xt/slx)


----------



## Centi (7. August 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> heute nach kleiner tour mit neuer Stylo-Kurbel....wollte etwas schickes bezahlbares fürs Soul haben (nix xt/slx)



Schönes Rädle!

Ist die Zugverlegung absichtlich so, weil unbedingt durchgehend?

Überlege mir auch ein Cotic Soul aufzubauen. Würde mich sehr über ein paar Infos zum neuen Soul freuen. Z.B. wie es mit dem Stahlkomfort bestellt ist, nachdem ja Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr im Durchmesser gewachsen sind? 

Grüße

Centi


----------



## Dealcrasher (7. August 2012)

Also ich hab heute den hinteren Schaltzug etwas anders verlegt, steht/stand bei mir allerdings alles etwas unter Spannung, ist ein echt schöner Rahmen aber Schaltzugverlegung bekommt bei mir nur eine 3. Ansonsten alles Top.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. August 2012)

Centi schrieb:


> Schönes Rädle!
> 
> Ist die Zugverlegung absichtlich so, weil unbedingt durchgehend?
> ...wie es mit dem Stahlkomfort bestellt ist, nachdem ja Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr im Durchmesser gewachsen sind?i





Dealcrasher schrieb:


> ...Schaltzugverlegung bekommt bei mir nur eine 3. Ansonsten alles Top.




@Centi. Ich fahr nur durchgehende Schalthüllen. Was anderes finde ich unpraktisch wegen Dreckbeschuss.
..Stahlkomfort ist ansonsten grandios. Das Soul ist ein unheimlich komfortables bike...das tapered Steuerrohr und der grössere Sitzrohrdurchmesser ändern nix daran. Hab den direkten Vergleich mit einem leichten und steifen Alubike, welches ich vorher fuhr...ich denk die ganze Zeit, ich sitz auf Wolken...
@Dealcrasher...Die Länge stimmt übrigens auf dem Foto...ist reiner Zufall, dass es etwas "hängend" ausschaut.."vorne" ist noch genügend Schalthülle, wollte ich alles noch mit dem Kabelbinder fixieren.....


----------



## Dealcrasher (7. August 2012)

Ich meinte vom Rahmen her gegebene Punkte zum verlegen des hinteren Schaltzuges bekommt bei mir nur eine 3. 
Mal wieder etwas dumm geschrieben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. August 2012)

@Dealcrasher...achso...jaa...Problem ist ja, dass du man die "geschlossene" Hülle irgendwo anbringen muss. Idealer wäre es, wenn die Schaltzug-Halter am Rahmen für eine offene Verlegung ausgelegt wären. 
Es gibt auch noch aufklebbare Halter und Adapter von Alligator etc. aber die sehen hässlich aus.
Ein Aufbohren der Zugführungshalter kommt für mich irgendwie auch nicht in Frage wegen dem Pulverlack und der geschlossenen Lackschicht. Da gammelt Stahl dann gerne mal weg. Bleibt also nur die Kabelbinderlösung. Die Verlegung habe ich so gewählt, dass die Hülle möglichst wenig am Rahmen reibt.

aber was schreib ich......ein wunderbares bike...merkt man eh nicht beim biken. Mein Fully parkt übrigens schon seit 3 Wochen in der Garage.


----------



## Centi (8. August 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Bin ja froh das der Komfort nicht flöten gegangen ist. Das Fully steht bei mir auch blos rum (zu wartungsintensiv) und das Hardtail, gut, aber hart. Deshalb, back to the roots, schöner Stahl und sorglos fahren.Bin ja gespannt ob die Cotic Rädsche wirklich so gut sind.

Ach ja, braucht jemand ein Trek Fully und Hardtail?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. August 2012)

Centi schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
> 
> Bin ja froh das der Komfort nicht flöten gegangen ist. Das Fully steht bei mir auch blos rum (zu wartungsintensiv) und das Hardtail, gut, aber hart. Deshalb, back to the roots, schöner Stahl und sorglos fahren.Bin ja gespannt ob die Cotic Rädsche wirklich so gut sind.
> 
> Ach ja, braucht jemand ein Trek Fully und Hardtail?



Ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben, dass seit ich das Soul hab ich wesentlich weniger mit meinem 160mm Enduro unterwegs bin. An das Soul kommt halt noch ne 120er gabel im nächsten Jahr, weil die SID immer ganz schön auf dem Deckel bekommt und das glaub nicht so lange durchstehn wird *g*

Wahnsinnig komfortables und souveränes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dealcrasher (8. August 2012)

Man will endlich fahren, nur leider hab ich seit 3 Tagen Rückenschmerzen (Ischias) und ich muss noch auf den Mountadapter für vorne warten (sowas hat auch kein Laden auf lager liegen). Naja eventuell wird es am Wochenende ja was wenn der Rücken mitspielt.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2012)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ich muss ja ehrlich zugeben, dass seit ich das Soul hab ich wesentlich weniger mit meinem 160mm Enduro unterwegs bin ... Wahnsinnig komfortables und souveränes Rad.



ich habe zwar ein solaris, aber hoffe bald gleiches behaupten zu können.


----------



## Dealcrasher (8. August 2012)

Dank einiger Leihgaben meines Treck Bikes, ist es Fertig.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. August 2012)

Hey...gratuliere...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor von der Optik. 

Ein paar kleine Anmerkungen:
Ich würde das Licht demontieren..das geht wirklich nicht an so einem bike. Ansonsten wenn die Gabel nur provisorisch eingebaut ist...okay...aber da sind zuviele spacer drin. Die musst Du kürzen. Die Weisswandreifen sind jetzt ehrlich gesagt garnicht so meins von der Optik..da passen übrigens die Contis sehr viel besser (wegen orangenem Contiaufdruck)...ausserdem fahrn die sich nochmal eine Ecke besser. Die Kurbel finde ich klasse. Sattel passt auch super. Bremsltg. vorne muss noch gekürzt werden, oder? Auf Deinen Laufradsatz bin ich neidisch...sehr schön!! Ich würde noch ein paar farbliche Akzente setzen. Eventuell die Lenkerendkappen in orange oder blau wie an der Gabel.

Ansonsten have fun und happy trails!
Gruß

p.s.: achja...vergess nicht die Rahmenschutzfolie vorne oder Abstandshalter!!


----------



## Dealcrasher (9. August 2012)

Also ok ich hätte nicht unbedingt fertig schreiben sollen.
Sattelstütze (mit Licht) und Sattel hab ich mir vom Treck geliehen, Leitungen müssen definitiv noch gekürzt werden und da kommen bestimmt noch 2 dicke Spacer raus.
Die Pedale werden auch n och ausgetauscht, aber danke für die Erinnerung an die Folie die hätte ich vergessen!


----------



## pfiffikus (9. August 2012)

neue kettenblätter, sonst nix:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (9. August 2012)

pfiffikus schrieb:


> neue kettenblätter, sonst nix:




Was ist das für ein lenker? Breite? Gewicht? Suche grade einen neuen für mein HT und der sieht Sahne aus


----------



## Centi (9. August 2012)

pfiffikus schrieb:


> neue kettenblätter, sonst nix:



Was ist den das für eine Rahmenhöhe? Und was ich mich auch noch frage, warum geht die Rahmenhöhe beim Soul nur bis 19", gibt es keine großen Cotic-Fahrer? Oder wird da anders gemessen? Habe normal zwischen 18 und 19" bei 85er SL, je nach Marke.

Danke für Antworten und Grüße

Juhu, heute kommt noch ein Intressent für mein Fully. Wenn es weg geht, geht gleich eine Bestellung für ein Soulchen raus, freu, freu! Hoffe nur das ein schwarzer auf Lager ist.


----------



## pfiffikus (9. August 2012)

@alli_irgendwas: ist ein syntace vector lowrider in 680mm.
@centi: 17,5" bei 174cm/82er SL


----------



## extrafresh78 (11. August 2012)

Endlich jetzt mit RS Reverb


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. August 2012)

Schicke Räder Leute!

Habe noch Action für euch:


----------



## frogmatic (15. August 2012)

Kein Umhang?


----------



## Baelko (15. August 2012)

War nicht im Dienst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2012)

Philipp ist der bessere Ersatzmann


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. August 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt heute! Eine echte Spaßmaschine für alle Lebenslagen! I´m lovin`it, oder so!


----------



## Nafets190 (19. August 2012)

schöön das grüne

Meins ist soweit auch fertig.
Leitungen+Gabelschaft gekürzt und Bashguard getauscht. Passt besser zum schlanken Stahlgeröhr.

Einmal in uphill und downhill-setup



bfe uphill von nafets_190 auf Flickr




bfe downhill von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. August 2012)

Wow Stefan. Auch super. Mit dem Steuersatz und den anderen roten Teilen! Auch die alte SLX ist eigentlich viel hübscher als die XT.


----------



## argh (22. August 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Auch die alte SLX ist eigentlich viel hübscher als die XT.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (23. August 2012)

@Nafets: Ist gut geworden  
Baelko und Lord Shadow, seit ihr auf der Eurobike? Wenn ja, wo kann man euch finden?


----------



## Baelko (24. August 2012)

Wir sind nicht auf der EB. Malte ist irgendwo in den Alpen und macht eine Enduro-Transalp, ich bin in Dänemark.


----------



## argh (24. August 2012)

Carsten, genieß es!


----------



## Baelko (24. August 2012)

@Argh...mitten dabei, sind in Houstrup. Zufälligerweise ist ja der Blaberg in der Nähe, mit den 3 tollen MTB-Trails. Der schwarze Trail wurde wohl noch mal überarbeitet, ist ganz schön technisch geworden die Strecke. 

Aber schon toll, Henne Strand ist wohl neben einer der wenigen Spots auf diesem Planeten, die Strand und feine Trails bieten, beides nur ein paar Kilometer voneinander entfernt


----------



## argh (25. August 2012)

nach unserem dritten dänemark-erlebnis musste ich feststellen, dass überall, wo "skov" draufsteht, mountainbiketrails drin sind.


----------



## Deleted139849 (25. August 2012)

welchen shimano xtr Umwerfer kann ich am CoticX für 2x9 verbauen?????


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. August 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> @Argh...mitten dabei, sind in Houstrup. Zufälligerweise ist ja der Blaberg in der Nähe, mit den 3 tollen MTB-Trails. Der schwarze Trail wurde wohl noch mal überarbeitet, ist ganz schön technisch geworden die Strecke.
> 
> Aber schon toll, Henne Strand ist wohl neben einer der wenigen Spots auf diesem Planeten, die Strand und feine Trails bieten, beides nur ein paar Kilometer voneinander entfernt



Hallo Carsten,

viel Spass in Henne...war auch schon diverse Male auf dem Blabjerg und werd zu Weihnachten mal die neue "schwarz" testen...hier ein Grussbild vom letzten Jahr:




...und wenn Du etwas Spass haben willst, mach unbedingt  das Skinnecycling von Norre Nebel nach Nymindegab!
Das bike selbstverständlich in cotic-orange.... ...geht gut in die Beine...danach weisst Du, was Du geschafft hast...








sssschwitz...





Skol
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (31. August 2012)

Auch wenn ich dem BFe kürzlich noch eine echte 180er Moshmaschine an die Seite gestellt hab, ist das Rad immer noch Granate - kann von Park...




(Livigno, Mottolino)

...bis Tour...




(Saalbach, Amsel)

...echt alles. Im Unterschied zum Erstaufbau von vor 20 Seiten statt Singlespeed jetzt mit 1x10 und Reverb, die ich nie mehr missen möchte.

St.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. September 2012)

Mein Soul ist nun rucksackfrei tourentauglich (ne Lezyne Alloy Drive in gold und ne farblich passende Ortlieb Satteltasche kamen dazu). Außerdem endlich mal ein (mieses mit dem Handy gemachtes) Bild von der ANtriebsseite mit der AKA-Kurbel. Das Wetter war zum Radl passend sehr englisch heute 





Und irgendwie ist der Kettenstrebenschutz total verrutscht seh ich grad *G*


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2012)

Ein paar Bilderchen von meinem Alpencross. Beim ersten habe ich fast den Guide über den Haufen gesprungen.
















(Alle von Biketours Oberstdorf.)


----------



## Elbambell (2. September 2012)

Ich muss euch mal ganz verstohlen bitten noch für unser neuestes Video abzustimmen... Bis vor ein paar Stunden lagen wir im Rennen um das Video der Woche noch vorne und kurz vorm Ziel droht es zu scheitern. Also falls der Clip euch gefallen hat, drückt doch noch bitte aufs "gefällt mir"-Knöpfchen. Ein Cotic hat das Video der Woche verdient ;-) Schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. September 2012)

Erledigt. Ihr habts verdient!


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2012)

Lieblingsrad




cotic bfe von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (6. September 2012)

is ja aba och nen schmucket Bifi @namensvetter-nafets

@Elbambell: done


----------



## brigdompteur (7. September 2012)

Hi,
habe mir zum Solaris noch ein Bfe dazu geholt, damit sollte wohl alles abgedeckt sein.


----------



## chem (8. September 2012)

Schicke Bikes, sieht nach soliden Aufbauten aus. 

Mir persönlich würde eine Reverb noch am BFe taugen und je nachdem wo man das Rad am meisten bewegt vorn nur einfach. Dann könnte man auch ein kurzes Schaltwerk fahren. Aber das ist wie gesagt alles mehr oder minder von dem Gelände abhängig, in dem das Rad bewegt wird.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2012)

Ich finde, dass einfach das BFe doch recht stark kastriert. Selbst, wenn es als Parkbike aufgebaut ist, bleibt es als Hardtail mit moderner Geo noch bergauf-tauglich.


----------



## chem (8. September 2012)

Hmm, ich wurde bergauf noch nicht von meiner einfach Übersetzung kastriert. Selbst in den Alpen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2012)

Tiefe Verbeugung. Ich habe teilweise ja schon mit 22/32 gestrauchelt.


----------



## Elbambell (8. September 2012)

Ein Kettenblatt zu fahren ist absolut kein Problem, wenn man bergab nicht noch mit treten will. Bsp. 24 Kettenblatt + 36er Kassette lässt in den Alpen auch genug Spielraum bergauf zu treten. Im Park ist dann aber schnell Schluss. 
Anders herum ein 32er Blatt + 36er Kassette würde mir nicht ansatzweise reichen, um hier im Mittelgebirge noch Bergauf zu kommen... 
Eines meiner noch ungelösten Dilemmata... 

Momentan fahre ich 20 - 32 mit 34 Kassette... Das rockt schon um überall hochzukommen. Andererseits fehlt mir immer öfter die Bodenfreiheit. Insgesamt könnte man auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen. Ach! Wie man's auch macht, nie passt es wirklich


----------



## chem (8. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Tiefe Verbeugung. Ich habe teilweise ja schon mit 22/32 gestrauchelt.


Merke gerade dass man das schnell falsch verstehen kann 

Ich fahre ein 32er Kettenblatt mit einer 11-36 Kassette. Damit ist mir noch kein Berg begegnet den ich nicht geschafft hätte. (Zuhause bin ich im Erzgebirge.) Aber das soll nicht heißen, dass ich sonst wie krasse Schenkel habe. Keine Ahnung, für mich passts einfach. Momentan liegt das Problem wirklich eher beim bergab fahren, da kann ich oft nicht mehr mit treten. Das nervt doch irgendwie.

Der Nicolas Vouilloz fährt angeblich ein 38er KB in den Alpen -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9857881&postcount=12222


----------



## herrundmeister (8. September 2012)

ich hab jetzt auch ein Cotic, erste Testfahrt macht Lust auf mehr. Allerdings ist das Gefährt ganz schön schwer geworden......Gabel wird noch auf 120 umgebaut und der Schaft gekürzt.


----------



## brigdompteur (9. September 2012)

@ herrundmeister
schick ist es geworden,
wie schwer ist es den?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2012)

erinnere mich an ca.13,6kg

finde es nicht schlecht. die bb7 reicht locker aber bitte andere hörnchen!


----------



## herrundmeister (10. September 2012)

der Kollege hat ganz schön gewackelt als er das Rad samt Parktool Waage nach oben gestemmt hat: 13,6 habe ich dort abgelesen ) ;

Der Rahmen inkl. eingepr. Steuersatz 2,25kg, den Rest habe ich nicht einzeln gewogen. Die Ardents sind sicher mit Blei verstärkt.....


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2012)

gegen supermans röntgenaugen?


----------



## brigdompteur (10. September 2012)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> der Kollege hat ganz schön gewackelt als er das Rad samt Parktool Waage nach oben gestemmt hat: 13,6 habe ich dort abgelesen ) ;
> 
> 13,6kg,da gibts bestimmt noch was zum abspecken.


----------



## superson1c (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt es bei Cotic "jährlich" neue Farbenoptionen? Das Soul gefällt mir schon gut, aber die wählbaren Farben (orange/schwarz) sind nicht so meins, wobei das Blau vom BFe oder das Grün vom Simple echt schick sind


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. September 2012)

Das Solaris hat jetzt ja ohne Änderungen am Modell eine neue Farbe bekommen (Grün statt Cyan), aber die Farbänderungen am BFe sind mit einer Modellüberholung einher gegangen. Ich würde mich jetzt also nicht auf einen Farbwechsel einstellen, vor Allem weil das Soul schon lange in Orange und Schwarz im Programm ist und in diesen Farben auch der Klassiker im Coticprogramm ist.
Ob Cyan wieder kommt steht denke ich sowieso in den Sternen, obwohl ich sowohl in deutschen wie englischen Foren Bedauern über das verschwinden gefunden habe.
Dass das Mintgrün vom Simple in einer kompletten Serie kommt, halte ich für super unwahrscheinlich, alleine wegen des Polarisierungspotenzials dieser Farbe.


----------



## derAndre (11. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> n den Sternen, obwohl ich sowohl in deutschen wie englischen Foren Bedauern über das verschwinden gefunden habe.


Oh ja das Blau hätte ich gerne gehabt aber die anderen Änderungen lassen mich über den Farbschmerz hinweg sehen


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2012)

Unerreicht ist nach wie vor das alte Soul in pink metallic, das ich mal fahren durfte


----------



## Baelko (12. September 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema Farben sind. Es ist ja wieder X-Zeit. Das X kommt in ein paar Wochen ebenfalls in einer neuen Farbe. Das Orange wird abgelöst durch ein Grün. Und (endlich) gibt es eine neue Carbongabel. Sonst bleibt der X-Rahmen aber unverändert. Hm...doch ein bissel Offtopic für den "Zeigt her eure Cotic Bikes" Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (12. September 2012)

Endliiiiiiiiiiich fädisch!

Nach 17 Alu und Carbon-Jahren endlich wieder was aus gutem alten Stahl!

Bitte keinen Kommentar zu meinem pinken Staubverhüterli an der Sattelstütze. Meine Tochter wollte leider keinen Ihrer schwarzen hergeben.


----------



## Laschpuffer (12. September 2012)

Hm, schön schwatt. 

Bis auf..., wobei, wenn ich mir die Griffe so anschaue scheinst Du einen Faible für die Farbrichtugn zu haben. Neben schwarz. *g*

Is'n M richtig?


----------



## 3812311 (12. September 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Morgen wird's ausgiebig ausgeführt...



Hallo exto,

als ich den Rahmen auf der Cotic-HP gesehen habe, hab ich kurz gewürgt. Aber Dein Aufbau mit dieser Farbkombi sieht einfach genial aus. Klasse! 

Ist das die 8fach oder die 11fach Alfine? Was für 'ne Übersetzung, bzw. Entfaltung, kommt denn da raus und wie kommst Du damit klar?

Grüße.


----------



## Centi (12. September 2012)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Hm, schön schwatt.
> 
> Bis auf..., wobei, wenn ich mir die Griffe so anschaue scheinst Du einen Faible für die Farbrichtugn zu haben. Neben schwarz. *g*
> 
> Is'n M richtig?



Nä, is´n L.

Fand die Farbe immer besch... . Seit ich allerdings zwei kleine Mädels zuhause habe, habe ich keine Chance mehr!Auf der Eurobike gab es dann bei Acros das Angebot, Griffe + gelaserte Namen für 10,- Euro und da habe ich zugeschlagen. Kinder und ihre Lieblingsfarbe also ab jetzt auf jeder Tour als Glücksbringer dabei. Dachte ein kleiner Farbtupfen bei dem ganzen schwarz schadet dem Bike auch nicht.


----------



## Baelko (12. September 2012)

Ist eine 8 Fach. Exto kann sich mit der Übersetzung ganz gut entfalten...ist ganz schön flott unterwegs der Sack


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2012)

@Centi: Schöne Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (13. September 2012)

Und die Alfine funktioniert gut im Gelände?


----------



## Baelko (13. September 2012)

Ich glaube die Alfine ist bei Exto schon im 2. oder 3. Rad. Vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch selbst zu Wort.


----------



## Centi (13. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Centi: Schöne Idee



Danke!


----------



## derAndre (16. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Euch mein neues BFe vorstellen. Nach 12 Stunden schrauben und ausprobieren ist jetzt erstmal fahrbereit. Der Sattel kommt noch neu und das rot an der Sattelstütze kommt auch noch weg. Die Pedale werden wohl auch noch getauscht und wenn ich ein bisschen zeit finde kommen die Schläuche ebenfalls raus. Gewicht so wie es da steht und wenn das Ganze nicht mehr ist als die Summe seiner Teile: 13988 gr (Ich habe alle Einzelteile gemessen und zusammengerechnet. Rahmen incl. Steuersatz, Befestigungsmaterial und Sattelklemme ist ein Annäherungswert, weil Personenwaage und bei der Gabel habe den Wert von Rock Shox übernommen)





So sauber wird das nie wieder. Ich geh es einsauen...

Vielen Dank an Carsten fürs Reservieren und dann Quasi ausm Urlaub abschicken!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (16. September 2012)

Was hast du denn für eine Kettenführung montiert?


----------



## derAndre (16. September 2012)

e.thirteen TRS+ Dual Ring. Funktioniert anscheinend ganz gut, sieht gut aus und hat son Bananenbashguard integriert. So brauch ich keinen Rockring und ich mag diesen leicht brachialen Look.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. September 2012)

Soo jetzt auch nochmal von mir 
Von unserer Odenwaldtour am Sonntag mit ganz vielen (für mich) noch nicht bekannten Trails


----------



## Nafets190 (24. September 2012)

Das Rocket sieht echt heiß aus. Würde gut zu meinem Bifi passen.




cotic bfe von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2012)

Ist und bleibt eins der schönsten
Ein Rocket solltest du dir aber wirklich gönnen


----------



## singularidad (27. September 2012)

Nafets, ein schönes befe hast Du da. hast Du es auch gewogen (ich weiss das ist nicht ausschlaggebend bei dem Rad)? Ich möchte mir ein befe zusätzlich zu meinem soul. aufbauen ähnlich Deinem. Danke 

singularidad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2012)

Willst du meine Partliste mal haben? Ist zwar etwas anders, aber doch ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## singularidad (27. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Willst du meine Partliste mal haben? Ist zwar etwas anders, aber doch ähnlich aufgebaut.



Ja bitte


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. September 2012)

Here you are!


----------



## Nafets190 (27. September 2012)

danke danke. Meins hat so 13,8 laut Teileliste.
Am Haken war es noch nicht. Teileliste anbei.


----------



## singularidad (27. September 2012)

Danke!


----------



## exto (30. September 2012)

3812311 schrieb:


> Hallo exto,
> 
> als ich den Rahmen auf der Cotic-HP gesehen habe, hab ich kurz gewürgt. Aber Dein Aufbau mit dieser Farbkombi sieht einfach genial aus. Klasse!
> 
> ...



Wie Carsten schon sagt: Ne 8er Alfine. Die Übersetzung ist 32/20. Das ist eigentlich von Schimano so nicht freigegeben, funktioniert aber mittlerweile tatsächlich im 3. britischen Stahlgeröhr. Die Namen der Vorgängerrahmen dürfen hier natürlich nicht genannt werden 
Die Entfaltung ist auf der Schimano Page nachzulesen, für mich allerdings eher geaue Theorie. Sagen wir's mal so: Ich komme zurecht. Ich fahre allerdings sonst nur Singlespeed und bin daher nicht so anspruchsvoll. Außerdem ist das Bike mit den Reifen und der 120er Gabel eher als Trailjäger gedacht. Da isses nicht so eilig.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. September 2012)

Noch immer voll der Begeisterung!


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

nach 1 1/2 Jahren und knapp 4.000km auf dem Hardtail war es mal wieder Zeit für ein Fully. Ausschlag gebend war die 10.000hm-Tour - zwar auch mit dem Hardtail sehr geil, aber gegen Ende doch etwas hart 

Da ich auf schlanke Bikes und klassische Formen stehe, kam das Rocket in die engere Wahl... Der Rest ist Geschichte  Letzten Mittwoch fertig aufgebaut, heute dann das dritte Mal unterwegs gewesen. Das Grinsen bekomme ich nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht...

Nach dem Aufbau:




Auf Tour:








Danke an Carsten für den sehr guten Support! 

Cheers,

der D


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> nach 1 1/2 Jahren und knapp 4.000km auf dem Hardtail war es mal wieder Zeit für ein Fully. Ausschlag gebend war die 10.000hm-Tour - zwar auch mit dem Hardtail sehr geil, aber gegen Ende doch etwas hart
> 
> ...



Ich dachte eben, Moment, wie fährt er denn die Sattelstütze noch aus??? Ist die kaputt, was ist da los?? Dann öffnete sich das letzte Foto und ich dachte, wie kommt er da bloß hoch??? Haha! Sehr geiles Radl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

Gelungener Aufbau. Delf hat mir gestern schon erzählt, dass du schwer begeistert bist. Nur der Flaschenhalter. De gustibus no est disputandum. Und praktisch ist es ja.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich dachte eben, Moment, wie fährt er denn die Sattelstütze noch aus??? Ist die kaputt, was ist da los?? Dann öffnete sich das letzte Foto und ich dachte, wie kommt er da bloß hoch??? Haha! Sehr geiles Radl!!



Ja, die Erfindung der versenkbaren Sattelstütze hat mir das Aufsteigen ungemein erleichtert. Früher musste ich immer im Westernstyle per Bocksprung auf's Rad 

Meine 192cm Körperlänge machen das so erforderlich. Und ich mag meine Bikes kompakt... oder wie Cotic sagen "chuckable"


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2012)

@_dangerousD_: Geiles Ding.  Der Aufbau entspricht fast komplett meinen Wünschen! 

Ach und Tante EDIT möchte dir noch mitteilen, das wir, was Körpergröße und Radvorlieben angeht, usn sehr ähnlich sind!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe meins gestern in den HaBes mal richtig hart rangenommen (die Revelation kann doch den ganzen Federweg nutzen) und sehe doch recht viel Bikeparkpotenzial. Wenn doch die Sache mit den "big drops and jumps" nicht wäre.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Gelungener Aufbau. Delf hat mir gestern schon erzählt, dass du schwer begeistert bist. Nur der Flaschenhalter. De gustibus no est disputandum. Und praktisch ist es ja.




So klein ist die Welt... Und ich arbeite daran, Delf zu einem Rocket zu überreden 

Ich fahre inzwischen nur noch ungern mit Rucksack - ohne fühlt sich irgendwie  freier an  Und wenn die Hausrunde mal größer ausfällt, nutze ich den abgelichteten Brunnen als Range Extender  An den Anblick mit Flaschenhalter inkl. Inhalt gewöhnt man sich irgendwann... und außerdem waren die Löcher ja nun schon mal drin im Rahmen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Löcher sind super für zusätzliche Sattelstützenleitungsführungen.

Ich glaube mein Rocket hat ihn gestern schon ein bisschen angefixt. Wir haben kurz getauscht und es gefiehl ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. Oktober 2012)

EDIT: war zu langsam...



dangerousD schrieb:


>



NICE! 
Sind da wirklich Ösen für den Flaschenhalter, oder hast Du die selber reingemacht?

Grüßle


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2012)

@bikeandi:

Ich habe Kohle im Überfluss und den Billigrahmen einfach angebohrt. Gleich zweimal.




Neeeeee... Spaß.  Die waren tatsächlich schon drin, und die Schrauben gab es dazu. Mit dem Flaschenhalter Klemme ich auch gleich noch die Reverb-Leitung, wobei das eigentlich nicht erforderlich wäre.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, die Erfindung der versenkbaren Sattelstütze hat mir das Aufsteigen ungemein erleichtert. Früher musste ich immer im Westernstyle per Bocksprung auf's Rad
> 
> Meine 192cm Körperlänge machen das so erforderlich. Und ich mag meine Bikes kompakt... oder wie Cotic sagen "chuckable"



Hehe, das kenne ich - fahre auch noch ab und an 20 Zoll, aber ich darf das, denn ich bin nur 182 cm.


----------



## Dermoh (2. Oktober 2012)

@dangerousD

Was für ein Kettenblatt fährst du vorn? KAssettenabstufung hinten?
Wie kommst du damit zu recht?
Will an meinem BFe gern 1x9 fahren mit nem 36 Kettenblatt,bin aber noch unsicher ob es so das wahre sein wird...
Paar Infos wären super, danke.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

@Dermoh

1x10, 36 auf 11-36. Ich persönlich komme damit bestens zurecht, liegt aber wohl auch an den Geländegegebenheiten vor der Haustür. Meine "typische" Hausrunde hat auf ca. 30km nur 700hm, max. Aufstieg am Stück sind 100hm. Wenn es in die Alpen geht, wird vorn ein 32er Blatt montiert. Wenn das nicht reicht, wird halt geschoben. So oft bin ich dort ja nicht unterwegs, und wenn, i.d.R. liftgestützt.


----------



## Dermoh (2. Oktober 2012)

danke, genau das wollt ich hören  hab zwar "nur" 11-34 hinten, aber das wird gehen, denke ich, bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus, was lange ANstiege angeht.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. Oktober 2012)

Du fährst ein 36er Blatt vorne?! Hast aber mächtig wums in den Beinen! Ich hatte überlegt, ob ich nur ein 26er Blatt vorne nehme und hab mich schon gefragt, ob ich damit die Anstiege im Odwenwald alle hochkomme... Trotz deiner Beschreibung ist das ja heftig!


----------



## dangerousD (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach, das geht. Ich sehe halt zu, dass ich regelmäßig auf's Rad komme  Und dann immer ordentlich Müsli, mit Schokoflocken


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie ihr das alle mit dem einzelnen Kettenblatt macht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Cool ist es schon, kein Chainsuck, ein Hebel weniger, Kette fest anlegen, usw. Aber den Feldberg oder den Herzberg würde ich definitiv nicht hochkommen. Und bergab ordentlich mittreten wäre dann auch erledigt.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wie ihr das alle mit dem einzelnen Kettenblatt macht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Cool ist es schon, kein Chainsuck, ein Hebel weniger, Kette fest anlegen, usw. Aber den Feldberg oder den Herzberg würde ich definitiv nicht hochkommen. Und bergab ordentlich mittreten wäre dann auch erledigt.


 
kommt wohl immer sehr auf die wegwahl an. ich würde hier im odenwald auch viele meiner "gewählten" anstiege nicht hochkommen mit 30+ zähnen als einzigem kettenblatt. den hügel hoch würde ich aber schon irgendwie kommen, nur halt quasi "flach" außenrum statt den direkten (trail) hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wie ihr das alle mit dem einzelnen Kettenblatt macht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Cool ist es schon, kein Chainsuck, ein Hebel weniger, Kette fest anlegen, usw. Aber den Feldberg oder den Herzberg würde ich definitiv nicht hochkommen. Und bergab ordentlich mittreten wäre dann auch erledigt.



Philosophische Frage... und abhängig davon, wie und wo das Bike von Dir hauptsächlich bewegt wird. Wege, auf denen ich bergab "ordentlich" treten müßte, vermeide ich - laaangweilig  Zum Glück funktioniert das hier bei mir auch. 36-11 reicht mir in der Ebene für knapp 40km/h - das reicht für flowige Trails locker, bei verblockten/technischen Trails erreiche ich die 40km/h ohnehin nicht.

Darüber läßt sich ewig diskutieren - oder eben auch nicht. Welches Antriebskonzept paßt, muss am Ende halt jeder für sich entscheiden... der Trend geht ja ohnehin zu personalisierten Bikes


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wege, auf denen ich bergab "ordentlich" treten müßte, vermeide ich - laaangweilig
> 
> Darüber läßt sich ewig diskutieren -



Der Taunus ist eben sehr mit Forstautobahnen erschlossen - natürllich nicht ausschließlich. Es gibt auch ein paar wildere Streckenabschnitte. Aber langweilig? Das darf nun die DIMB nicht hören, aber es gibt ein zwei Wege, da bekommt man schon einmal 75 km/h drauf. Langweilig ist das nicht  (Natürlich nur wenn wirklich alles frei ist und der Wald leer und auch kein Wild aufgescheucht wird und political correctness und so weiter ) Diskutieren will ich gar nicht. Ich finde das obergeil und hätte das auch gerne so. Aber wie gesagt, mein hometurf erfordert zumindest nach meiner Meinung mehr Variabilität.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2012)

Selig sind die, die arm an Gängen sind 

Bilder wären mal wieder cool


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach mal Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand meiner Rakete.


----------



## darkJST (4. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/44585500"]'Make the Move' on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2012)

Bilder!





Tausche Revealtion gegen mehr Federweg Nicht weil sie schlecht ist, sondern weil der Hinterbau viel zu gut ist.


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2012)

nettes Rad! Sieht nach artgerechter Haltung aus 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Tausche Revealtion gegen mehr Federweg Nicht weil sie schlecht ist, sondern weil der Hinterbau viel zu gut ist.



ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber mit dem Rocket wirst du's leider schwer haben. Da hat selbst meine Helmchen Lyrik manchmal das Nachsehen (aber dürfte der Rakete auf jeden Fall um einiges besser zu Gesicht stehen als das Revelation-Streichholz-Gäbelchen )


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte schon an eine getravelte Totem gedacht. Das sähe so geil aus. Die 55 RC3 kann schon fast mit dem Hinterbau mit, wobei der Evolver, wenn er ordentlich eingestellt ist, die Grenze des Möglichen nochmal ein gutes Stück verschiebt. Wenn die 55 komplett auf Stahlfeder liefe Allerdings ist die schon recht schwer.
Der X-Fusion Vengeance räume ich noch ganz gute Chancen ein. Wenn die Gabel ne ordentliche Dämpfung hat, geht da schon einiges. Wobei 170mm auch nett wären....


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon an eine getravelte Totem gedacht. Das sähe so geil aus.



na ja, jetzt übertreibs mal net. Selbst die Lyrik ist fetter als das Rahmengeröhr. Mit einer getravelten 3kg Totem gewinnst du nix, außer du wiegst 100kg und brauchst das letzte bisschen Steifigkeit . Innereien sind eh gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ist der Hinterbau des Rocket soooooo viel besser als der des BFe? 
Äh, meine natürlich, ist der echt sooooo verdammt gut?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Oktober 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen?


thx..nett gemacht...schöne story und movie. bin gespannt, ob sowas mal realität wird....besser nicht.


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau des Rocket soooooo viel besser als der des BFe?
> Äh, meine natürlich, ist der echt sooooo verdammt gut?


 
ich glaub, du brauchst dringend eins 
... nur um die neugierde zu befriedigen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja... sieht so aus... Habe nur ein bisschen Angst, dass das BFe dann eher aussen vor bleibt obwohl ich grade die letzten Bike'n'Hike-Touren damit sehr genossen habe. Schwierig, schwierig...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Oktober 2012)

Genau das Problem habe ich jetzt. Das Rocket macht einfach soviel Spaß, dass das Bifi das Nachsehen hat.
Der Hinterbau kann auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr als All-Mountain.


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2012)

... und mein ragley wurde das letzte mal ein tag vor dem einschlag der rakete bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Sagt doch so was nicht... ;P


----------



## frankensteinmtb (5. Oktober 2012)

Also mir macht mein BFe super Spaß, dass wird auch so bleiben  Bis ich in 4 Wochen die neuen Pedale testen gehen kann dauerts noch so lange 
Hab aber jetzt mal gescheite Ellbogenprotektoren, die mir richtig passen 
Leider passt der Grünton nicht so richtig zu Cotic grün aber ich mags trtzdem... Und man steht ja sowieso die ganze Zeit drauf


----------



## ultraschwer (5. Oktober 2012)

passt doch.nimm nen roten helm und keiner schaut mehr auf die pedale...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bilder!
> Tausche Revealtion gegen mehr Federweg Nicht weil sie schlecht ist, sondern weil der Hinterbau viel zu gut ist.



Brutal das Ding! Ich spam hier mal meines wieder herein


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2012)

Hab grad eine Vengeance für mein Lieblingscotic geschossen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (6. Oktober 2012)

Cool, berichte dann mal wie die ist  Mit wie viel mm hast du sie gekauft? 170mm?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2012)

Jup. Wird noch getravelt.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2012)

Zeigt her Eure Cotics? Na dann:





Soul in den Alpen





Soul auf der Alb

Mein Custard-farbenes Cotic Soul MKII in Medium ist für mich das beste All Mountain Bike, weil es einfach ALLes richtig macht.

Rahmen gebraucht in England gekauft und dort recht konservativ in Richtung "Cross Country and Fun" aufgebaut. 

DT Swiss 1600 Laufräder, 100mm Magura Durin SL (top!), 70mm Vorbau, 67cm low rise Lenker, 2.4 Ardent vorn (top!), 2.35 Rampage hinten (nit so doll), 3x8 mit XT Daumenschalthebeln.



Happy trails!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2012)

Schön


----------



## Baelko (7. Oktober 2012)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ....Rahmen gebraucht in England gekauft und dort recht konservativ in Richtung "Cross Country and Fun" aufgebaut....


....Wo hast du denn die Bilder geschossen? Wo in den Alpen, meine ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi! Das war östlich von Ischgl.
Das Foto oben knapp schon auf der Schweizer Seite, meine ich.

In Ischgl kann man in der Sommer-Saison ganz gut und günstig wohnen
und die Region hat sich recht konsequent auch auf Biker eingestellt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2012)

Aber es ist eins der traurigsten Gebiete in den Alpen. Und das beste Beispiel dafür, dass Mountainbike im Gegensatz zu zB. Skifahrern, wirklich umweltverträglich sind.


----------



## versteher (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön Hockdrik! 
Custard wäre damals auch meine Farbwahl gewesen - war leider ausverkauft ...
Jetzt bin ich mit dem "kleinen Schwarzen" aber auch ganz glücklich.

... hier nur zwei Handyfotos:


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Oktober 2012)

fertig...endlich!





getauscht werden noch der sattel und die pedale.
mehr bilder gibt es in meinem album.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie viel wiegt es? Mach bitte noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz drauf, sonst tut das einem in der Seele weh bei dem schönen Cotic


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2012)

@oldrizzo

Schöner Aufbau, clean - was will man mehr?  Nur der weiße Lenker erscheint mir optisch recht dominant...

Montierst Du noch eine Kettenführung? Zumindest eine obere Führung schadet nicht, da gibt es ja auch bashguardkompatible Lösungen...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Oktober 2012)

Schutz ist jetzt drauf... danke für den Hinweis, der lag noch im Karton. Gewicht liegt bei 12,8 kg. einen schwarzen Lenker hatte ich montiert, wollte mir aber nicht so recht gefallen, vermutlich, weil ich sonst gerne und viel schwarz verbaue. Kefü ist noch nicht geplant, das Bike soll vornehmlich als Zugmaschine für einen Kinderanhänger genutzt werden, schaden kann es aber sicher nicht. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2012)

Bzgl. obere Führung plus Bash habe ich den Mund wohl etwas zu voll genommen... Kaufen wird schwer. Hatte mir selbst aus einer alten Roox mal was gebastelt. Wenn Du auf dem Bash verzichten kannst, dann ist die e.thirteen XCX eine gute Wahl. Hat mir schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet!

Und was den Lenker angeht: es geht auch anders...




Das Renthal-"Gold" sieht ein bisschen wie die Beschichtung der Standrohre aus - passt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Elbambell (8. Oktober 2012)

So, nun auch von mir mal wieder was neues.

Ich habe das Ideal eines Bikebergsteigerbikes konsequent fortgesetzt. Das ist das Ergebnis:






Verbaut ist immer noch die Sektor, allerdings mit neuen Standrohren als Tapered-Einheit. Vorne bremst immer noch die Gustav hinten eine Luise. Als Antrieb habe ich 1 x 10 verbaut: Schaltwerk XT-Shadow, Kettenblatt mit 26 Zähnen, Kassette 11 - 36, Bashguard = Truvativ Trialsguard für maximale Bodenfreiheit unter dem Tretlager. 
Das hintere Laufrad ist von mir selbst gebaut. Eine Spank Spike Evo auf Hope 2 Nabe. Das Vorderrad wird im Winter getauscht. Geplant ist eine Spank Subrosa oder Flow EX auf Hope 2 Evo. Die Pedale sind momentan noch Sixpack Icons AL und werden noch gegen Sixpack Skywalker o.ä. getauscht.
Die Reifen sind seit langem gesetzt: HR Minion 2,5 DH rear, VR Muddy Mary Vertstarcompound 2,35.

Insgesamt soll das Bike folgendes Erfüllen:

- maximale Stabilität und niedriger Wartungsaufwand: check
- die BFe Geometrie mit möglichst großer Bodenfreiheit am Tretlager für hohe Stufen: check
- möglichst niedriges Gewicht: hier werden einige sicherlich lachen, da das Rad sicherlich um die 14,5 kg hat. Vielleicht kommt es mit allen geplanten Umbauten knapp drunter... Aber nach einem fürchterlichen Crash mit meinem schwarzen BFe, weiß ich, was man an sehr stabilen Parts im alpinen Gelände hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2012)

Made for the job, würde ich mal sagen  Aber ohne KeFü? Nutzt Du das Rad dann ausschließlich zum Bikekraxeln?

Gustl und Sektor vertragen sich? Meine Sektor hat schon mit der Saint Probleme gehabt und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten beim Verzögern gewackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz...
Wobei das beim Kraxeln wohl eher unerheblich ist.


----------



## Elbambell (8. Oktober 2012)

Sektor U-Turn / Coil? Noch niemals gewackelt auch nicht bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.
KeFü ist meine heißgeliebte Gartenschlauchlösung. Ist auch dran!

Nutze das Bike auch ab und zu (selten) für flowige Freerideabfahrten. Vielleicht einmal im Jahr Parkeinsatz. Viel Mitgetreten habe ich aber noch nie... Mal schauen, wie das jetzt mit dem einen Kettenblatt klappt.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte du fändest die neuen Decals hässlich   Jetzt können wir im Partnerlook fahren  
Das mit dem 26er Kettenblatt habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab ja noch eins rumliegen, könnte man eigentlich mal probieren... Ich weis halt nicht wie das ist wenn man Strecken fahren will, zum Beispiel von Griesheim zum Frankenstein, das sind ja 10 km in der Ebene. Und mein Umwerfer funktioniert grade das erste mal richtig... Was is den jetzt mit deinem alten passiert?
Edit: Merke grade, dass ihr mich mit dem Bikekraxeln jetzt schon überzeugt, du hast ja auf unserer Tour gemeint, dass du alle dazu bekommst. Und über nen Baron vorne denke ich auch schon nach, wenn der hintere MK abgefahren ist 
Tja man denkt einfach zu viel nach, wenn man sich was an der Hand gebrochen hat und am Wochenende bei ca.30kmh aus dem Kinderfahrradanhänger gefallen ist. Jetzt weis ich, warum ich lieber in den Wald als auf Asphalt falle


----------



## jjom (8. Oktober 2012)

Frei nach Homer Simpson:






Dann kann ich hoffentlich deine Farbwahl bei dem Schaltzug .. äähh... bewundern?


----------



## Elbambell (8. Oktober 2012)

Der neue Decal ist hässlich, aber der neue Rahmen an technischen Details echt bestechend. Ich werde berichten, wie es sich mit dem 26er Blatt fährt.
Angst habe ich eigentlich vor allem vor den Auffahrten. Bin vorher ein Mountaingoat mit 20 Zähnen gefahren. Das ist was für mich 

Der Schaltzug ist SPITZE!!!!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Oktober 2012)

Also ich fahre ja 11-36 mit nem 24er als kleinem, das geht eigentlich, deshalb müsste ein 26er auch funktionieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2012)

Meine Bifi rollt wieder! 
Allerdings suche ich vergeblich nach Schrauben für die Hinterradbremse und muss die Vorderradbeläge noch einbremsen bevors am 21. nach Oberstdorf geht. 
Foto ist nur fix mit der GoPro(die ich ja auch testen muss) gemacht bei ein wenig Rumgeroller undso.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Sektor U-Turn / Coil? Noch niemals gewackelt auch nicht bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten.
> KeFü ist meine heißgeliebte Gartenschlauchlösung. Ist auch dran!



Bei mir schieben halt 0,1t  Da fängt sie ein wenig zu Flattern an... mit dem Wechsel auf die Lyrik war es damit aber vorbei 

Selfmade-KeFü - die hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Oktober 2012)

@Bloemfontein :  Warum rollt es "wieder"?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> @_Bloemfontein_ :  Warum rollt es "wieder"?


Hatte keine funktionstüchtigen Bremsbeläge mehr seit Sommer.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2012)

Vorne habe ich in Winterberg schon mit dieser Klammer auf Scheibe gebremst und hinten sah's sehr ähnlich aus.(Gott sei dank hatte ich in weinterberg ne andere Bremse hinten dran).


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Aber nach einem fürchterlichen Crash mit meinem schwarzen BFe, weiß ich, was man an sehr stabilen Parts im alpinen Gelände hat



Du hast dein BFe getötet? 
In den Dolos? Na Gott sei Dank ist dir dabei nichts passiert!

Das 26er Blatt funzt ganz gut, solange man sich damit vom Pfälzer Wald fern hält. Auf den dortigen Flowabfahrten nervt's dann halt schon mal, wenn die Gravitation weniger hergibt als der Weg an Schwierigkeit zu bieten hat 

Lass die Finger von den Skywalkern, die haben sogar mir grad mal 3 Tage Vogesen gehalten. Und wenn du's doch wagst, dann kauf sie wenigstens nicht bei einem großen Versender in der Nähe Frankfurts, sonst darfst du nämlich erst mal über den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch von Mountainbike-Pedalen diskutieren wenn du sie reklamierst 

... ein Mimimi-Schaltzug? 

  @frankensteinmtb
du bist aus einem Kinderanhänger gefallen  Aus dem Alter müsstest du doch eigentlich raus sein


----------



## lahnbiker (8. Oktober 2012)

Uuh, das Pink sticht ganz gut aufs grün 
Ist das Absicht das der Bogen an der Front so groß ist oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so? Mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt sieht das schon krass aus. Das sitzt dann ganz innen (64mm) und der Bash anstelle des mittleren Blattes? 
Ansonsten mal schauen wie sich das Bike in den Videos macht


----------



## Elbambell (9. Oktober 2012)

Der Rahmen ist absolut untötbar. Die Anbauteile nicht! Das Problem mit den Skywalkern ist mir bekannt.
Der Schaltzugbogen ist bewusst riesig gewählt. Dann reißt er bei Stürzen nicht ab. Hab mit genau dieser Länge sehr gute Erfahrungen.

Genau! KB auf dem 64er, Minibash auf dem 104er. Der ist nur ganz knapp größer als das Blatt mit aufliegender Kette.


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist absolut untötbar. Die Anbauteile nicht!



ach so... ich dachte schon  ...
aber warum dann ein neuer rahmen? einfach mal bock auf neue farbe, oder um eine tapered gabel drin unterzukriegen, ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dermoh (9. Oktober 2012)

oh man, schöne Räder/Bilder wieder hier

Wird Zeit, das mein KRam beikommt, das ich auch endlich fertigwerde und raus kann

Das mit dem Kinderanhänger würde mich auch näher interessieren


----------



## Elbambell (9. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ach so... ich dachte schon  ...
> aber warum dann ein neuer rahmen? einfach mal bock auf neue farbe, oder um eine tapered gabel drin unterzukriegen, ...?



Für die tapered Lösung. Außerdem ist die Farbe schon echt cool


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmm wegen dem Fahrradanhänger, ich wollte mit einem Freund geocachen gehen und bin dann im Fahrradanhänger mitgefahren, weil ich ja nicht selber fahren darf. Und als wir dann den Sonntagsleeren Parktplatz gesehen haben, wollten wir etwas driften  Ich hab noch gesagt, dass er besser aufpassen soll-jaja-und dann sind wir in der Kurve umgekippt. Wegen meinem Arm bin ich rausgesprungen und extra auf die andere Seite gefallen, damit nix passiert... Weil ich mich auch nicht abrollen wollte, kann man sich ja den Rest denken


----------



## /dev/random (9. Oktober 2012)

Herrlich unvernünftig, so lob ich mir das.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Oktober 2012)

Nur die Harten liegen im Garten...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Oktober 2012)

Aber die Härteren, kriegen die Gärtnerin

 @frankenstein:
Ehrennadel am Band


----------



## martn (16. Oktober 2012)

Cotic Solaris by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2012)

immer noch ein cooles bike und ein cooles foto....


----------



## /dev/random (16. Oktober 2012)

Was hat's mit den Kärtchen in den Speichen auf sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. Oktober 2012)

nichts besonderes. das vorne ist ein stück birkenrinde... die spokeborke als persiflage auf spokecards. hinten das isn urlaubsandenken in form der gondel-ermäßigungskarte.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Mehr Gabel, aber die Dämpfung bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Oktober 2012)

Aber was is denn da bei deiner Remote von der Reverb los?? Wo hängt die denn rum?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Unterm Lenker und dadurch nicht so exponiert.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (20. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann gedacht, dass das nur funktioniert, wenn man ein-fach fähr (wäre dann da wo der Schalthebel vorher war)... Aber kommst du denn so da dran beim fahren?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss kurz umgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mehr Gabel, aber die Dämpfung bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen.



also doch nicht so gut wie man überall liest? was taugt dir daran nicht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Vengeance R hat die Druck- und Zugstufe an einem Kolben. Das bringt mehrere Probleme: Die Zugstufeneinstellung beeinflusst die Lowspeedcompression, zweitens schäumt trotz Luftventil das Öl übermäßig stark auf. Ein gescheites Tuning ist nicht möglich. 
Ansonsten ist die Gabel super. Werde aber wohl auf RC oder HLR aufrüsten.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Oktober 2012)

Text is in meinem Aufbauthread


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2012)

Dämpfer von TF Tuned zurück 
neue Gabel (Luft) und neuer Sattel. Die Gabel ist gar nicht mal sooo übel wie ich dachte. Ganz an eine Stahlfeder kommt sie zwar nicht ran, aber hat mich trotzdem überrascht, dass sie sich so gut geschlagen hat.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Oktober 2012)

Neues Spielzeug?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist der gepushte Dämpfer? Die Luftlyrik wird dich schon noch ärgern

Habs mal in den Pornthread verschoben.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie ist der gepushte Dämpfer? Die Luftlyrik wird dich schon noch ärgern
> 
> Habs mal in den Pornthread verschoben.



oho, danke für die blumen!

der push-fox macht jetzt freude! hat mehr druckstufe spendiert bekommen, so dass er jetzt wirklich konsequent oben bleibt. fühlt sich aber trotz reduzierter federwegsnutzung immer noch an wie eine sänfte wenn es rumpelt. bockt nicht, säuft nicht ab, komplett unauffällig so wie es sein soll! nach der ersten fahrt würde ich sagen, das hat sich gelohnt 

... und ich hab die lyrik geärgert. wir haben am ende extra noch hohe stufen gesucht, um das dumme ding endlich zum absaufen zu bekommen, weil es sich so konsequent geweigert hat, das zu tun. also wenn man es provoziert, kriegt man's hin, wie erwartet von einer luftgabel. dummer weise muss man sich dazu ganz schön ins zeug legen, und das vorderrad mit vollem körpergewicht belastet die stufen runterdrücken  jetzt ist mein weltbild kaputt 
(ein bisschen rumgetuned wird trotzdem noch )


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Oktober 2012)

Scheint dann besser geworden zu sein. Meine 2-Step war furchtbar.


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2012)

R2C DH Solo Air all the way!  Bin mit meiner äußerst zufrieden. Hat sogar den 7km/1.100hm NeverEnd-Trail in Laax klaglos überstanden. Mehrfach  

...und dort ist "eigentlich" der Downhiller die bessere Wahl. Bilder vom Rocket im Abfahrtssetup vor Alpenkulisse folgen


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> R2C DH Solo Air all the way!



na ja... wenn ich mal bedenke, dass ich mit der weichen Stahlfeder gerade mal 130g Gewichtspenalty habe, bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob die Luft drinbleibt. Auch wenn sie sich bislang ganz ordentlich geschlagen hat. Aber ich bleib dran, sie zu "provozieren"... irgendein Grund wird sich schon noch finden, damit ich die Lufteinheit rauswerfen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (29. Oktober 2012)

130 g vs Rocket-Kampfgewicht... pfffff

BTW: mein BFe ist irgendwo zwischen 13,4 - 13,8 kg gelandet. Falls ich mal an einer genaueren Waage vorbei komme werde ich die Angabe spezifizieren.


----------



## Cherrytec (30. Oktober 2012)

ihr habt mich schön angefixt bfe bestellt....freu 

gruss  Frank


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine Bifi ist jetzt auch Alpen-approved und der Urlaubw ar der Hammer! 
Gestern nochmal schnell bei Schnee im Kleinwalsertal nen Ründchen gedreht.
Foto ist an der Unteren Lüchlealpe geschossen.


----------



## radzwei (1. November 2012)

weniger Schnee, als ich dachte. War ne Woche vorher auf der oberen Lüchlealpe (kurzärmlig) und  bin den flüssigen Trail kurz vor der Alpe runter. War super. Vermutlich warst Du auch da oben?  Wie fährt sich das BFE den bergauf? Die Auffahrten dort sind in der Region alle nicht ganz ohne. Merkt man den flachen Sitzwinkel und wandert das Vorderrad? Ist eine absenkbare Gabel zu empfehlen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2012)

Darf ich auch? 
Also ich fahre sehr gerne Touren mit dem BFe (wobei ich dafür jetzt eher das Rocket nehme und das BFe fürs Harte nehme) gefahren und hatte auch mit 160mm Gabel / 60mm Vorbau bei richtig steilen Stücken kein Problem. Habe sogar mal einen Uhphill-Wettbewerb gewonnen 2 Meter mehr als der nächste, aber da war dann mit den Beinen auch echt Schluss, wobei das Vorderrad zwar leicht war, aber noch nicht abhob.


----------



## radzwei (1. November 2012)

ja, wenn mans in den Beinen hat, kann man sicherlich einiges ausgleichen.  Bin selber noch kein Rad mit flachen Sitzwinkel gefahren. Meine Räder haben alle um die 74 Grad. Je steiler es bergauf geht, desto mehr muss ich auf die Sattelspitze,was gerade bei der Skipistenauffahrt bei genannter Tour am Walmendinger Horn schmerzt. Jetzt vermute ich mal, dass man mit flachen Sitzwinkel weiter hinten sitzt und die Auffahrt mehr Kraft kostet, um das Rad am Boden zu halten? Wobei ich mich mit meinem Trekfully mit langen Oberrohr und kurzem Vorbau etwas schwerer tue, als mit dem Kona. 19" - kurzem 584 Oberrohr, langem 120mm Vorbau, 420mm Kettenstreben, Radstand ca. 1060mm,  bei 680 mmm Lenkerbreite fährt es sich entspannter bergauf, obwohl "alte" Geometrie. Das Trek hat bei fast gleicher Rahmengröße ein 80er Vorbau - und längerem Oberrohr die gleiche Länge zum Lenker, fährt sich aber bergauf bei gleich kurzen Kettenstreben wesentlich nervöser bergauf. Ich vermute, der kürzere Vorbau ist daran Schuld, was gerade bei Singletrail bergauf mehr Kraft kostet. Bei 1,84m (86-87cm Schrittlänge) liege ich bei Cotic genau zwischen 17,5" und 19". Das neue Soul soll ja in 17,5  längeres Oberrohr haben (594 statt 590). Bei meinem Kona ist der Sattel ca. 21 cm bis zur Sattelstrebe rausgezogen und mit einer langen Sattelstütze wären es jetzt beim Cotic 17,5" so um den 25 bis 26 cm. Die Vorbaulänge wäre dann bei 110mm bei 680 Lenkerbreite anzusetzen. Mit einem Lenker über 700mm wäre ein 100er möglich. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, was wäre sinnvoller, ein M an der Grenze oder ein L mit kurzem Vorbau? Der Einsatzbereich soll starke Steigungen bergauf, aber auch Trails mit Spitzkehren abdecken. Ich tendiere zu M, wenn ich von den Maßen meines alten Rades ausgehe. Jetzt gibt es aber auch noch das Solaris in 17,5, welches ein längeres Oberrohr aufweist und mit einem 100 bzw.90 Vorbau passen könnte. Stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, wie verhält sich so ein 29er auf den Trails mit Spitzkehren. Kann man mit dem Solaris im Gelände das Hinterrad auf schmalen Trails gut versetzen oder merkt man die 7 bis 8 cm mehr an Länge in den Kurven? Beim Soul wären zumindest absenkbare Gabeln möglich, um den Sitzwinkel steil zu halten. Beim Solaris würde ich mich wohl auf 100 mm Federweg festlegen müssen, falls sich der flache Sitzwinkel beim Klettern wirlich negativ auswirken würde. Ich stehe vor der Wahl zwischen Solaris und Soul in M oder L. Wie stark fällt der Unterschied zwischen Soul und Solaris im alpinen Gelände aus und wäre M zu vermessen bei meiner Körpergröße?


----------



## Soulist (1. November 2012)

Hallo Radzwei,

Obwohl noch relativer Cotic Neuling versuch ich mal einen Kommentar zu deiner Situation. Ich stand vor dem gleichen Dilemma wie du. Bin 1,83 und hab 86er Schrittlänge und wollte ein Soul. Liege genau zwischen M und L. Paul von Cotic hat mir das L empfohlen, wohl auch weil ich hauptsächlich Cross Country fahre und mein altes 19 Zoll Alu Hardtail, welches mir genau passte, schon ein 600er Oberrohr hatte (100er Vorbau!). Ich hab das Soul in L genommen und mit einer 120er Reba aufgebaut. Hatte am Anfang einen 80er Vorbau bei 710er lenker und eine Sattelstütze mit 25mm Versatz (wie bei meinem alten Bike). Fazit: ich fand die Sitzposition für mich zu lang. Vor allem beim Klettern musste ich sehr weit auf dem Sattel vorrutschen weil das Vorderrad sehr schnell leicht wurde. Mein altes Rad hatte aber einen viel steileren Sitzwinkel und nur 100 mm Federweg. Also hab ich beim Soul eine Sattelstüze ohne Versatz montiert damit ich den Sattel weiter nach vorne bringe. Gleichzeitig bin ich auf einen 70er Vorbau umgestiegen um mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen - ich weiß das hört sich paradox an, aber es hat funktioniert, weil ich jetzt einfach mehr "über" dem Vorderrad sitze...kann es auch nicht besser beschreiben.
Mein Fazit: Sitzposition hat sich sehr verbessert. Ich denke beim Soul ist eine zentrale Sitzposition sehr wichtig und damit eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz besser. Gleichzeitig bin ich von der Combo breiter Lenker, kurzer Vorbau begeistert!!! Ich möchte das Soul nicht mehr mit mehr als 70mm Vorbau fahren.... die Handlichkeit ich super. Letzten Endes kannst du denk ich beide Größen fahren. Ich denke auch ich könnte ein M fahren, müsste dann aber eventuell wieder eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz montieren und einen längeren Vorbau ..... beides will ich aber nicht. Trotzdem könnte das L meiner Meinung noch einen Zentimeter kürzer sein ..... ich denke es kommt darauf an was man damit fahren will .... hauptsächlich Cross Country ... dann L .... hauptsächlich technische Sachen.... dann M.

Ach ja .... ansonsten ist das Soul eine Wucht!!!! Schnell auf der Ebene, schnell rauf (die kurzen Kettenstreben geben Traktion ohne Ende!!!), schnell runter ..... wer braucht schon ein Fully 

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen,

Grüße, Ralph


----------



## radzwei (1. November 2012)

Hallo Ralph,

Danke für Deinen ausgiebigen Bericht. Ich gebe Dir recht, meist sind es nur ein, zwei  Schlüsselstellen auf einem Trail, wo man mit einem Fully noch Dinge schafft, die mit dem Harttail nicht mehr machbar sind. Problematisch sind die Stellen, wo man noch treten muss, um nicht hängen zu bleiben. Da kann man mit viel Federweg im Sitzen oft noch drüberdrücken. Wenns aber steil bergab geht, hilft die Erdanziehung und viel Federweg vorn, um das Hindernis zu überwinden. Für mich kein Grund, um auf ein 14 kg Fully umzustellen. Rentiert sich nur für Leute, die solche Abfahrten extrem schnell runter sliden wollen. Bergauf möchte ich allerdings keine 14 kg stemmen müssen. Eine der größten AHA-Erlebnisse hatte ich übrigens auch mit breiterem Lenker. Üblich waren ja früher 580. Habe dann auf 680 umgestellt und auf einmal konnte ich stellen fahren, wo ich früher glaubte, man braucht mehr Federweg oder gar ein Fully. Musste allerdings von 130mm auf 120mm Vorbau umstellen. Deshalb denke ich auch, dass ein M-Rahmen reichen könne, wenn ich mit einem 710 oder 720 Lenker und einem 100er Vorbau unterwegs bin. Lieber einen längeren Vorbau als eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze. 

Grüße

Horst


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. November 2012)

Ein 100er Vorbau würde das Handling des BFe aber weg vom idealen Einsatzbereich bringen. Mehr als 60 mm würde ich auf keinen Fall ans BFe schrauben.
Bin 186, habe eher lange Beine und fahre nen 40er Vorbau am M-Rahmen.
Ich mag eher kleine Rahmen, für mich passt's. Bergauf kann ich mit leben. Wenn's mir zu steil wird trage ich. Aber eigentlich komm ich auch steile Stücke relativ gut hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (1. November 2012)

Hi Mett,

Ich denk bei Horst geht es um ein Soul/Solaris nicht um BiFi. Beim BiFi und artgerechter Haltung würde ich bei meiner Größe definitiv zum M greifen ... gar keine Frage 
Aber selbst beim Soul möcht ich keinen 100er Vorbau mehr. Ich denk fürs Soul ist selbst beim Schwerpunkt XC ein 70er-80er mit breiten Geweih das Maß der Dinge.

Grüße,

Ralph


----------



## accutrax (1. November 2012)

mettwurst, ..wie lang ist denn deine sattelstütze ausgezogen im uphill modus..?
beim m rahmen und langen beinen sollte der auszug ja recht lang sein..

danke !

gruss accu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. November 2012)

Warte, ich geh mal in den Keller Foto machen und messen.

Edit:







27,5 cm bis zur Klemmung.
Die Kindshock ist bis zur max Angabe draußen.
Um wirklich perfekt bergauf zu fahren, bräuchte ich noch en Stückchen mehr. Aber für meine Zwecke reicht es.


----------



## accutrax (1. November 2012)

super ..danke !

gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (1. November 2012)

Ich bin da noch ein Bild schuldig...





Meine Rakete in Laax, im Abfahrts-Outfit. Reverb raus geschmissen, Minions in Dual Ply und Kettenführung komplett. Gaaanz wichtig: Vip'R auf "Soft" 

Das Cotic hat mich insgesamt 4x den NeverEnd-Trail runter gebracht, insgesamt 28km und 4.400hm (-). Hat sich super geschlagen, wenngleich der Dämpfer gut warm geworden ist. Schon auf den ersten 500m  Aber er hat durchgehalten. 

@ scylla:
Genau wie die Lyrik  Wenn die auf derartigen Trails bei meinen 0,1t Kampfgewicht nicht aufgibt und super Performance liefert, zwingst Du sie sicher auch nicht in die Knie  Ich war auch nie ein Luftgabel-Fan, aber die Dinge ändern sich... habe auch eine Sektor Solo Air schon über 2.500km bei jedem Wetter durch den Wald gescheucht, ohne Ausfälle. Da wird die Lyrik wohl erst recht halten


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2012)

Schönes Bike

Um die Haltbarkeit geht es übrigens bei den Luftgabeln nicht. Eher um das etwas durchsackende Verhalten im mittleren Teil des Federweges. Was man allerdings auf flowigen bzw. schnellen Trails kaum merkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. November 2012)

schönes bike vor schöner kulisse!
schade, dass wir es dieses jahr nicht mehr in die alpen schaffen  



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> 
> Um die Haltbarkeit geht es übrigens bei den Luftgabeln nicht. Eher um das etwas durchsackende Verhalten im mittleren Teil des Federweges. Was man allerdings auf flowigen bzw. schnellen Trails kaum merkt.



auf den punkt gebracht 

und weil ich nachgewogen einen mickrigen gewichtsunterschied von 2130g (luft) zu 2260g (stahlfeder) hab, muss sich die luftfeder wirklich doll ins zeug legen, um mich davon abzuhalten, sie rauszuwerfen. 

zum thema haltbarkeit: "das werd ich halbes hemd sicher nicht kaputt kriegen" dachte ich mir bei meinem leicht-LRS fürs rocket mit notubes crest felgen letztens auch noch. bis ich bei einem harmlosen flowtrail mit vorsorglich >2bar im reifen (weil's doch öfter mal einen durchschlag gibt mit dem mountainking) eine derartige delle reingezimmert habe, dass es sogar den felgenboden zerbeult hat. lustiger weise ist der reifen noch ganz. gibt doch nix, was man nicht kaputt kriegt. gewicht ist wohl doch nicht das kriterium  (wobei ich da bei der lyrik wirklich keine bedenken hab, egal welche federung)


----------



## derAndre (1. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wobei ich da bei der lyrik wirklich keine bedenken hab, egal welche federung



Ich habe es heute geschafft meine Coil Lyric mit harter Feder durchzuschlagen. Das war kein gutes Gefühl. Ne kleinere Gabel hätte ich in der Situation nicht haben wollen. Aber ich wiege vemutlich auch fast das doppelte von Dir


----------



## scylla (1. November 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute geschafft meine Coil Lyric mit harter Feder durchzuschlagen. Das war kein gutes Gefühl. Ne kleinere Gabel hätte ich in der Situation nicht haben wollen. Aber ich wiege vemutlich auch fast das doppelte von Dir



den ein- oder anderen Durchschlag muss so eine Gabel ja schon abkönnen.
Der Fahrer bzw. die Situation, die zum Durchschlag geführt hat, wird wohl in den meisten Fällen problematischer sein als die Haltbarkeit der Gabel.


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> den ein- oder anderen Durchschlag muss so eine Gabel ja schon abkönnen.
> Der Fahrer bzw. die Situation, die zum Durchschlag geführt hat, wird wohl in den meisten Fällen problematischer sein als die Haltbarkeit der Gabel.



Das meine ich mit hat sich nicht gut angefühlt. Denn der Durchschlag hört ja mit dem Ende des Federwegs nicht auf. Ich war nur froh dass ich 160mm zur Verfügung hatte, bevor der Schlag 1zu1 an mich weiter gegeben wurde. Bis dahin wurde er zu Glück zuweit abgeschwächt, das ich mich auf dem Bike halten konnte. Meine Begleiter mit Ihren Domains und Totems hatten Ihren Federweg auch voll ausgenutzt, aber Schlag in die Arme hat bei denen gefehlt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. November 2012)

@dangerousD
Ist dein Rocket Größe L?


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> @dangerousD
> Ist dein Rocket Größe L?



Jup. 192cm Körperlänge, 92cm Schrittlänge und Affenarme  Passt mir perfekt, auch wenn die Sattelüberhöhung im Tourenmodus dem einen oder Anderen extrem erscheint 

 @scylla & Lord Shadow
Selbst beim Stolperbiken habe ich die Gabel nicht zum Durchsacken gebracht. Die Mädels und Jungs von RS haben ihre Hausaufgaben wohl gemacht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Jup. 192cm Körperlänge, 92cm Schrittlänge und Affenarme  Passt mir perfekt, auch wenn die Sattelüberhöhung im Tourenmodus dem einen oder Anderen extrem erscheint



Siehe mein BFe in M , ich denke ich könnte beides fahren und überlege beim Rocket L zu nehmen.


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2012)

Ich bin jahrelang zu kleine Rahmen gefahren, wegen der Agilität. Irgendwann habe ich gemerkt, dass ich NIEDRIGE Rahmen bevorzuge - die allerdings gern auch länger ausfallen dürfen. Das bringt Laufruhe, außerdem kann ich dann mit meiner Größe wirklich mittig auf dem Rad stehen und schön Druck auf beide Räder geben. Das Rocket in L hat für mich daher die perfekte Geo - habe lange nach so einem Rahmen gesucht, bislang war dafür aber immer custom made angesagt... (gute Beziehungen nach Lübbrechtsen  )


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Selbst beim Stolperbiken habe ich die Gabel nicht zum Durchsacken gebracht. Die Mädels und Jungs von RS haben ihre Hausaufgaben wohl gemacht


 
Such dir mal ne ordentlich hohe Stufe und schieb da dein Vorderrad mit Nachdruck runter. Danach dieselbe Übung mit einer Stahlfeder-Lyrik wiederholen. 

Die Solo Air ist wahrlich nicht schlecht, kein Verleich zu meinen früheren (Fox) Luftgabeln. Aber im direkten Vergleich mit einer Stahlfederlyrik merkt man schon, dass man in manchen Situationen mehr Federweg "verschenkt". So ein richtiges Durchsack-Gefühl hab ich dabei auch nicht, man könnte es vielleicht eher "vergrößerte Federwegsausnutzung" nennen. Also alles Meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2012)

Ich befürchte  fast, dass wir das irgendwann mal ausfahren müssen. Im Odenwald war ich noch nie 

Cheers,
der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ich befürchte  fast, dass wir das irgendwann mal ausfahren müssen. Im Odenwald war ich noch nie
> 
> Cheers,
> der D


 
solange du den Revolver stecken lässt, bin ich da gern dabei


----------



## dangerousD (2. November 2012)

Pfff... wer braucht schon einen Revolver, wenn er eine Rakete hat?


----------



## scylla (2. November 2012)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Pfff... wer braucht schon einen Revolver, wenn er eine Rakete hat?


----------



## gimp (4. November 2012)

Passendes Wetter für das Soda...


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2012)

Schönes Arbeitsgerät!  Solltest Du aber nicht allein in den Wald lassen, find'ste ja nicht wieder


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. November 2012)

Soul Video


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2012)

Is nich nötig das in jedes Unterforum zu posten


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2012)

Doch!


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2012)

das video ist toll. blues brothers 

muß ich meine mühle hier auch noch posten? ja!



a.nienie schrieb:


> ready to rumble:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollendesrad (6. November 2012)

Mit Abstand das spaßigste bike was ich je gefahren bin. Weiter so


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. November 2012)

Schönes Rad! 

Ist die Lyrik neu? Sieht so sauber aus - im Kontrast zu dem restlichen Bike!?

Grüßle


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. November 2012)

Alles klar! Im >>Zeigt her eure "FREERIDE HARDTAILS" - Teil 3<< gibts die Antwort...


----------



## Rollendesrad (6. November 2012)

Dankö. Hab viele der Teile gebraucht hier ausm Forum. Danke nochmal. 
Jetzt ist die Gabel nichtmehr sauber... die 160mm Geo und das Feeling passen 100% zum BFE 
Klettern geht überraschend gut. Absenkung hab ich noch nichtmal probiert.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2012)

"Rakete im Nebel"  Heute morgen, bei -3°C und Nebel. Schön ruhig war's im Wald 

Neu: Winterschuhe (Intense 909 AM), 32er Blatt und Eispanzer auf dem gesamten Rad (Griffe und Sattel ausgenommen). 





Cheers,

der D


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2012)

Gestern abend bei -8° Nightride ins verschneite Gehölz...Souly hat einen neuen Nikolausi-LRS bekommen...Spank Oozys mit SRAM-Naben und schneeweissen Speichen. 






Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (7. Dezember 2012)

sieht kühl aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2012)

es war arschkalt. dank heat paxx* hab ich 2,5 stunden ausgehalten und brauchte 15min. in der sauna, um aufzutaun 

*
http://www.amazon.de/HeatPaxx-Fußwä...4IEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354869386&sr=8-1


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie bist du überhaupt vorangekommen mit dem Race King hinten? Ich bin mal mit nem Racing Ralph im Schnee gefahren und bin alleine um auf den Frankenstein hochzukommen mindestens 5 mal umgefallen War aber auch das erste mal wo ich mit klickpedalen gefahren bin


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier wollten einige doch andere *Simplefarben*. Cy heute morgen via Facebook:

"The next batch of Simple frames will be in that Bright Green that you've seen the BFe, >X< and Solaris in recently."


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Wie bist du überhaupt vorangekommen mit dem Race King hinten? Ich bin mal mit nem Racing Ralph im Schnee gefahren und bin alleine um auf den Frankenstein hochzukommen mindestens 5 mal umgefallen War aber auch das erste mal wo ich mit klickpedalen gefahren bin



Hey...also ehrlich gesagt: eher schlecht. Mit wenig Luftdruck kommt ich damit noch gut klar aber wenn arg schmierig wurde, bin ich doch schnell weggerutscht. Werd deshalb morgen auf den Wildrockr hinten wechseln. Den hab ich noch gut eingefahren zu liegen und der ist ziemlich klasse bei den aktuellen "Schmier-Schnee-Bedingungen". Rollwiderstand spielt zur Zeit keine Rolle für mich.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Dezember 2012)

@Sven_Kiel

Schicke Farbe, Dein Soul  Habe heute den neuen weißen Belag im Wald ebenfalls getestet - und für gut befunden  Allerdings ist Eile angesagt - wenn erstmal alles breit getreten ist von Wanderschuhen, hält sich der Spaß in Grenzen.

Ride on!

Der D


----------



## derAndre (9. Dezember 2012)

Wir waren auch im Wald. Leider konnte ich gestern nicht und heute hatten wir von Anfang Niederschlag den mann nicht guten Gewissens Schnee nennen durfte aber wir nehmen was kommt. Ich liebe es im Schnee zu fahren. Für mich einer der besten Untergründe um Spaß zu haben.

Meine All-Weather, All-Terrain, All Conditions-Baby und ich:



I was made for lovin' it Baby!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2012)

@dangerousD ...yeah...ride on!!!

Ich war mit meinem yellow baby heute auch unterwegs...immer an der Steilküste entlang bis die Schneemassen zu tief waren....


----------



## Centi (9. Dezember 2012)

Schneemassen


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2012)

> schneemassen



süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Dezember 2012)

Centi schrieb:


> Schneemassen





scylla schrieb:


> süß



Ihr Schnacker, nächstes Mal mache ich aussagekräftigere Beweisfotos während Ihr auf der Couch liegt.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ihr Schnacker, nächstes Mal mache ich aussagekräftigere Beweisfotos während Ihr auf der Couch liegt.


 
Beweisfotos? Couch??



(das Nichtvorhandensein eines Cotics sei mir hoffentlich zu Beweisführungszwecken verziehen)

Schneemassen! 

... und das war nur das Vorspiel, kurz drauf waren in einer Wehe nur noch die obersten Stollen von meinem Vorderrad zu sehen. Nette Parkposition übrigens


----------



## Centi (10. Dezember 2012)

Schneemassen!


----------



## alli333i (10. Dezember 2012)

ich will auch!!!!!

bei uns hats nur für einen  gereicht. und der ist über nacht komplett weggeschmolzen, jetzt ist hier wieder überall dieses eklige Schneematsch-Zeug......



also alle die schnee haben: NUTZT ES!

wünsche euch viel spaß da im weißen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> ... und das war nur das Vorspiel, kurz drauf waren in einer Wehe nur noch die obersten Stollen von meinem Vorderrad zu sehen. Nette Parkposition übrigens



akzeptiert  und soll ja kein S-Vergleich werden. Das mit der couch nimm ich daher gerne zurück aber ich hatte es später ähnlich tief und musste sogar mein bike schultern. Nächstes Mal mache ich für Dich dann auch mal ein Beweisfoto.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> akzeptiert  und soll ja kein S-Vergleich werden. Das mit der couch nimm ich daher gerne zurück aber ich hatte es später ähnlich tief und musste sogar mein bike schultern. Nächstes Mal mache ich für Dich dann auch mal ein Beweisfoto.



ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil 
hast wohl an der falschen stelle fotografiert.

  @alli333i
der rest von dem angetauten baaz kannste gerne haben. frei für selbstabholer 
ab ner gewissen höhe macht's einfach keinen spaß mehr, und über null erst recht nicht. ich würd einfach gern mal wieder geradeaus fahren, ohne stecken zu bleiben oder von meinem fahrrad überholt zu werden


----------



## alli333i (11. Dezember 2012)

@scylla:

neeeeee, davon haben wir echt genug! ich dachte eher an so richtigen, schönen, weißen, kalten schnee 
wenn du davon noch was rumliegen hast...... 12 euro die tonne? dann kannste mir ruhig 100tonnen rüberschicken


----------



## chem (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich verkaufe mein Cotic BFe (19") http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10152971&postcount=280

um der Threadfunktion zu folgen, folgt demnächst auch ein Bild. Nur habe ich gerade keins hier.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Dezember 2012)

Melde dich mal bei User nullstein. Der sucht eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke, habe ihm gerade eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## blatsche61 (24. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Feiertage Euch allen,Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Dezember 2012)

Man kann den Cotic-Schriftzug zwar nicht mehr so gut lesen aber es ist eins!







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## alli333i (30. Dezember 2012)

Das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet, aber trotzdem schönes Rad!


----------



## JollyJumper (4. Januar 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1283639
Hallo, bin jetzt auch Cotic Rider,
Heute ist meins auch fertig geworden, werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert. 
Aber erstes RRoll Out war schon mal sehr g.....
Ist ein Soul in L mit ner Fox 120 benutzt wird es als Trail- bzw. Tourenbike.
Bei der Größe bin ich froh das Carsten mir zu L geraten hat, wollte zuerst ein M, aber bei 183cm und 88 Schritt passt es optimal mit 65 Vorbau und 80mm Joplin.(fühlt sich mal so an)
Sonntag ist die erste Tour, werde dann berichten können wie es fährt.


----------



## Baelko (4. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil, black beauty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (4. Januar 2013)

los raus 'in Matsch! Treppenhausfotos gehen garnicht


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Januar 2013)

Heute Morgen im Tageslicht mal das ganze Ausmaß der Schlammschlacht von gestern Abend begutachtet




Bergrad im Schlammmantel 1 von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Bergrad im Schlammmantel 2 von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Baelko (6. Januar 2013)

Stefan, wie gut das du den Schlammschutz an der Gabel hattest


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Stefan, wie gut das du den Schlammschutz an der Gabel hattest



Die Dinger sind aber schon extrem praktisch


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

das gehörnte von vorne


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

möchte jemand sein BFe loswerden? *g


----------



## extrafresh78 (9. Januar 2013)

Einfach traumhaft das BFe.Endlich wieder Spaß am Biken.
Nach vierteljähriger Bikepause kann ich endlich wieder die Ausfahrten genießen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Kondition


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Januar 2013)

Zwei Schönheiten auf dem Bild da. Und das BFe ist echt der Hammer. Geiles Rad.


----------



## Ritschie (9. Januar 2013)

Habe grade gelernt wie das Einfügen von Fotos funktioniert und dachte das Ergebnis könnte Euch interessieren

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2013)

Chic!

Aber die Felgen schauen schon mit den relativ schmalen Conti Reifen sehr filigran aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick sogar. Ich find den "Kontrast" von schmaler Felge zu Reifen eigentlich ganz hübsch, dadurch wirken die Reifen irgendwie "ballonig"


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Januar 2013)

Dann mal etwas konkreter.
Reifen wie der Baron, welche für anspruchsvolles Gelände konzipiert sind, mögen auf einer 17er (?) Felge
zwar gut aussehen, aber das Potential dieser Reifen wird merklich beschnitten.
Wenn das so gewollt ist bzw. bewusst in Kauf genommen wird, hab ich jedoch keine Einwände.


----------



## Laschpuffer (10. Januar 2013)

eja, ist schon klar, aber das Soul wird ja wohl auch eher nicht als Prügel benutzt, hoffe ich. Schön flowig fahren.
Ich hab ja schon nix zu den S..ichsagsnicht gesagt, sonst bekomm ich wieder Mecker. *g*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Januar 2013)

Sieht schick aus aber  aber mir war meine 17er Felge (317) bei meinem Soul auch zu schmal für meine 2,2er Contis,
sodass ich auf eine Spank Oozy (21er) gewechselt bin. Ich hatte vorher - ohne es zu sehr zu prügeln - immer ein sehr kippeliges Gefühl in den Kurven....nun ist alles gut bei niedrigerem Luftdruck.


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool das Soul!
Ich würde noch einen anderen Bashguard (Hope) ranschrauben, Spacerturm beseitigen und für meinen Geschmack ne Flatbar ranstecken.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

Siehst du die sattelstütze? Ziemlich ausgezogen, vielleicht ist er ziemlich groß und "braucht die spacer und den riser?


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Januar 2013)

Das ist möglich. Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben "für meinen Geschmack" Lowriser und steile Vorbauten gibts da auch noch . Form follows function.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## buschhase (10. Januar 2013)

So, meins ist nun auch endlich fahrfertig. Und es geht richtig steil! Dank geht unter anderem an die Jungs von C3 in Duisburg!






Ein besseres Foto habe ich gerade leider nicht. Zwischen nach Hause kommen und auf zur Runde war einfach nicht genug Zeit. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## frankensteinmtb (10. Januar 2013)

Wie is die neue SLX so? Ich wollte mir sie eigentlich auch kaufen aber dann war die im Sommer noch nicht lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

will mir niemand (endlich!) seinen Bifi rahmen verkaufen?  Echt coole kisten!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Januar 2013)

Mal ein ganz allgemeiner Kommentar, weil das mit den "mein persönlicher Geschmack Tipps" hier auch schon wieder losgeht. NEIN! Es muss nicht jedes Rad einen BMX Vorbau haben, auch keine Reverb und auch keine DH Gabel. Sogar drei Kettenblätter und ohne Bashguard dürfen sein. Und die Style-Polizei kann mich am A... lecken. Warum? Weil hier wahrscheinlich jeder in einer anderen Ecke wohnt und andere geologische Begebenheiten vor der Haustüre vorfindet! Ich persönlich mache mir zumindest sehr genaue Gedanken, warum ich ein BFe kaufe und auch warum ich welche Komponenten fahre. Ob andere das dann hardcore finden oder nicht, wen juckt das? Es muss zu meiner Fahrweise auf meinem Hometurf passen. Ritschie hat sich sicher auch gut überlegt, was er an seinem Rad braucht und was nicht. Und genau darum sieht die Kiste obergeil aus! Trends sind für die Schwachen.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Januar 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Trends sind für die Schwach*mat*en.



Alle tun was alle tun weils alle tun...


----------



## Elbambell (11. Januar 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz allgemeiner Kommentar, weil das mit den "mein persönlicher Geschmack Tipps" hier auch schon wieder losgeht. NEIN! Es muss nicht jedes Rad einen BMX Vorbau haben, auch keine Reverb und auch keine DH Gabel. Sogar drei Kettenblätter und ohne Bashguard dürfen sein. Und die Style-Polizei kann mich am A... lecken. Warum? Weil hier wahrscheinlich jeder in einer anderen Ecke wohnt und andere geologische Begebenheiten vor der Haustüre vorfindet! Ich persönlich mache mir zumindest sehr genaue Gedanken, warum ich ein BFe kaufe und auch warum ich welche Komponenten fahre. Ob andere das dann hardcore finden oder nicht, wen juckt das? Es muss zu meiner Fahrweise auf meinem Hometurf passen. Ritschie hat sich sicher auch gut überlegt, was er an seinem Rad braucht und was nicht. Und genau darum sieht die Kiste obergeil aus! Trends sind für die Schwachen.



Ja, wer sein Bike hier im IBC zur Schau stellt muss leider mit vielen überflüssigen Kommentaren rechnen. Mich nervt dabei allerdings immer mehr die Diskussion über Farbkombinationen. Diese Diskussion ist nicht nur völlig überflüssig, weil es keinen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten hat und darauf kommt es doch an! Außerdem wirkt es leicht weibisch, wenn erwachsene Männer über das Zusammenpassen von 2 verschiedenen Grüntönen passt. 

Mir gefällt das Soul btw auch ziemlich gut! In Zukunft hoffentlich wieder mehr Gespräche über die Technik. 

Grüße, Elbambell


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. Januar 2013)

Soll ich noch das Bild von unseren Bikes am Melibokus zeigen?


----------



## Ritschie (11. Januar 2013)

Interessante Diskussion

Der LRS ist tatsächlich vom Race Hardtail übernommen, eine Flow-Felge wäre wohl die naheliegendste Wahl.

Aber die verwendete Crest reicht von der Breite für de Contis noch völlig aus und kommt auch mit meinem Gewicht (67 kg) gut zurecht, der LRS wurde vom Profi aufgebaut. Hat den positiven Nebeneffekt, daß sich das Rad ziemlich zügig bewegen lässt.

Das Soul war hauptsächlich als (nur) Winterbike gedacht, behauptet sich wegen der super Fahreigenschaften immer mehr als Anwärter für den Ganzjahresbetrieb.

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (11. Januar 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Wie is die neue SLX so?



Ist eine ganz normale SLX. Läuft wunderbar rund, keine Mätzchen. Aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich riesige Unterschiede zur neuen 2012 bemerken würde. Macht man nix falsch mit, aber 'ne billig geschossene 12er denke ich, tut genauso ihren Dienst.

Wobei man natürlich das endgültige Fazit noch nicht nach den gestrigen vllt. 20km ziehen kann.

Gruß
Nico
 @Dennis und Elba: Amen!


----------



## Laschpuffer (11. Januar 2013)

Ou, das tut weh. Das Soul als Winterbike. Das arme, nimm für's Salz lieber die Coladose.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. Januar 2013)

@buschhase: Hatte nicht richtig hingeschaut, aber weils die neue Kurbel war dachte ich das wär die ganze Gruppe


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Ou, das tut weh. Das Soul als Winterbike. Das arme, nimm für's Salz lieber die Coladose.



Warum? Ich bin Jahrelang mit einem DK im Winter unterwegs gewesen und das Soul, dass ich jetzt dafür verwende ist eher besser geschützt...

Mag für machen hier hart sein: Auch bei mir ist das Soul das Winterbike mit Potential zu mehr 

Robert


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

[SPAM] Ich suche einen Alu oder Stahl FR HT Rahmen in 16-18".

Ragley Blue Pig X/Bagger/Troof, Cotic BFe 2/3, Orange Crush, ö.Ä.

Wichtig ist mir ein Flacher LW, am besten mit nem Tapered Steurrohr und ein 31,6er/30,9er Sattelrohr.[/SPAM]


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> [SPAM] Ich suche einen Alu oder Stahl FR HT Rahmen in 16-18".
> 
> Ragley Blue Pig X/Bagger/Troof, Cotic BFe 2/3, Orange Crush, ö.Ä.
> 
> Wichtig ist mir ein Flacher LW, am besten mit nem Tapered Steurrohr und ein 31,6er/30,9er Sattelrohr.[/SPAM]



Alu? Pfui spam.


----------



## rebirth (11. Januar 2013)

Hey, wenigstens suche ich kein carbon! *gg


----------



## aju (12. Januar 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Soll ich noch das Bild von unseren Bikes am Melibokus zeigen?



ja


----------



## radzwei (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ritschie,

.

manche wechseln ja Räder wie Unterhosen. Wie schlägt sich das Cotic Soul denn im Vergleich zum 301er und dem Flash 29er? Sind zwar gänzlich unterschiedliche Fahrzeuggattungen, aber man hat doch immer ein Lieblingsbike, oder?
Wenn ich mir den Auszug der Sattelstütze so ansehe, vermute ich, dass Du an der Grenze für einen M-Rahmen stehst - als vermute ich mal so 1.82 - 1,84m? Steigt das Vorderrad dadurch früher?

Grüße

Horst



Ritschie schrieb:


> Habe grade gelernt wie das Einfügen von Fotos funktioniert und dachte das Ergebnis könnte Euch interessieren
> 
> Gruß Ritschie


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 1,84 und da passt das Soul in L perfekt mit 80er Vorbau. Kürzer/Kleiner geht nicht.
Sattelstütze ist ähnlich hoch, nur vorne bin ich tiefer und fast ohne spacer.
Das 301 in L bin ich auch schon im Gelände gefahren, hab mich aber (nicht so wie auf dem Soul) spontan nicht so wohl gefühlt. War mir nicht komfortabel genug wenn auch sehr steif und direkt.

Fahre ausserdem noch ein Canyon AM, welches vergleichsweise plushig im Hinterbau ist. Fühle mich auf dieser Geo sehr wohl, wobei das Soul mittlerweile eher mein Ganzjahresbike ist (war eigentlich nicht so geplant).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Januar 2013)

Die Bifi jetzt mit Revelation und XT Bremsen. Ich schätze die Rev muss ich auch wie so viele auf Coil umbauen. SAG kann man das selbst bei 170 PSI nicht mehr nennen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. Januar 2013)

aju schrieb:


> ja



Da isses 





Bikes von Elbambell - aju - frankensteinmtb
War echt cool die Tour


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Da isses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulle fährt den Mud King ? Wie issen der im Vergleich zum Regen König ?

Lohnt sich das Teil als Rotzwetterreifen ?


----------



## Elbambell (12. Januar 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ulle fährt den Mud King ? Wie issen der im Vergleich zum Regen König ?
> 
> Lohnt sich das Teil als Rotzwetterreifen ?



Ja, so lange du nur auf Waldboden bleibst ist er dem Baron überlegen. Sobald du eine Wurzel oder einen Stein triffst, rutscht er sofort. Fazit der 
Baron ist der bessere Allrounder, der mud King besser falls man nur Schlamm fährt.


----------



## Ritschie (12. Januar 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> Hallo Ritschie,
> 
> .
> 
> ...




Hallo Horst,

fast richtig getippt - sind aber nur 1,79m. Ich bin den L-Rahmen probegefahren, ging auch noch - war mir aber zu CC-mässig.

Ich hattte das Rad zunächst mit einer vorhandenen 120er Reba und einem 75mm Vorbau aufgebaut. Der Gabelschaft war auch schon recht kurz - damit war die Front deutlich tiefer. Das führte bei mir auf längeren Fahrten zu Rückenschmerzen.

Da ich das Gefühl hatte, das Rad kann noch mehr Federweg vertragen habe ich dann die Revelation U-Turn aus dem 301 mal probeweise eingebaut, Schaft ist noch ca. 15mm länger, dazu einen 60mm Vorbau.
Die Gabel ist auf ca. 135mm eingestellt (U-Turn Air). Jetzt passt's nach meinem Empfinden sehr gut. Das Vorderrad wird in steilen Anstiegen etwas leichter, aber mit Steigen gibt's noch kein Problem. Weiterhin klettert das Rad gut, ist aber bergab und in Kurven nochmal besser zu fahren.

Ehrlich gesagt ist es so vom 301 Fahrverhalten gar nicht mehr so weit entfernt, das fuhr ich mit 150/140mm ziemlich straff abgestimmt, Vortrieb super, Komfort und Sensibilität nicht so überragend. Da werde ich wohl mit einer getuneten Sektor Coil und Helmchen Monarch nachhelfen.

Das Soul ist schon ein sehr gutes Bike und macht richtig Spaß.

Den grössten Aha Effekt hatte ich aber als ich das Flash 29er gekauft habe. Damit fahre ich Marathon Rennen. Das Bike ist schon der Oberhammer, läuft wie auf Schienen, ist extrem präzise in der Lenkung, kletttert wie eine Gämse, sehr komfortabel und einfach nur schnell.

Ja, es gibt 'ne Menge guter Räder und man kann immer nur mit einem fahren

Aber jetzt ist Winter und da ist nur Soul angesagt. Heute endlich mal wieder bei Sonne und trockenen Trails (Frost!).

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## extrafresh78 (13. Januar 2013)

Das Rad hat es in sich....Suchfaktor liegt bei über 100%
Auch wenn wir uns heute den A.... abgefroren haben...es hat sich gelohnt....super die Trails aufm Königstuhl


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Januar 2013)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir uns heute den A.... abgefroren haben...



Wenn du da oben ohne Handschuhe rumstehen kannst,
war es offensichtlich nicht so schlimm mit der Kälte


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn du da oben ohne Handschuhe rumstehen kannst,
> war es offensichtlich nicht so schlimm mit der Kälte


Da sind wir gerade am Handschuhwechsel gewesen....wärmere angezogen


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2013)

hat jemand schon mal den headbadge von seinem cotic entfernt.
ist der geklebt?
mein rahmen bekommt neues pulver und bevor ich den headbadge versaue...
laut carsten gibt es den nicht als "ersatzteil" und klar muß der wieder drauf.
... a hand on your knive and the devil in your soul... (aus "a gringo like me")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal den headbadge von seinem cotic entfernt.
> ist der geklebt?
> mein rahmen bekommt neues pulver und bevor ich den headbadge versaue...
> laut carsten gibt es den nicht als "ersatzteil" und klar muß der wieder drauf.
> ... a hand on your knive and the devil in your soul... (aus "a gringo like me")



Bei meinem BFe III ist er (leider) definitiv geklebt. Die Rundung passt nicht zum Steuerrohr und er hebt sich ständig von selbst ab. Muss dauernd drauf drücken und erwarte verängstigt den Tag, an dem er sich verabschiedet.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2013)

mmh...


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Januar 2013)

an meinem Solaris ist er ebenfalls suboptimal geklebt. Den werde ich sicher mal verlieren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2013)

Ordentlich sauber machen und dann mit Epoxydharzkleber wieder drauf pappen. Das wird länger halten als das Pulver.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ordentlich sauber machen und dann mit Epoxydharzkleber wieder drauf pappen. Das wird länger halten als das Pulver.


Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber an den Rändern klebt er schon recht fest. Wenn das Ding beim Abziehen umknickt, ist es auch damit vorbei.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2013)

Mit einem Messer (ersetzbar durch anderen scharften Gegenstand) runterholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (14. Januar 2013)

Mit einem Nylonfaden hinter das Schild und langsam hin und her bewegen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2013)

das ist ein guter plan.


----------



## radzwei (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ritschie,

ging mir beim meinem Kumpel mit seinem LV 301 (German Gabel) ähnlich. Fand es bergauf super. Bergab eher etwas bockig. Das Kona fand ich trotz alter Geo mit langem Vorbau verspielter. Hab auch kein Bock auf Alu beim Hardail. Mir ist eher so nach Soul mit 140 - 110 Fox (Fox gibt's gerade im Angebot) oder Solaris mit der alten Reba Dual Air 120 mm. Hatte bei meiner letzten Tour die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die 29er Fahrer bergauf besser über den Wurzeltrail gekommen sind, als ich mit meinem 26er. Mein Vorderrad ist früher gestiegen und bin eher hängengeblieben. Auf der Abfahrt sind mir dann die Endurofahrer davongefahren und mangels Federweg hielt sich bei mir der Spass in Grenzen. Runter ja, aber halt mit Schmerzen, während die Anderen jeden Anlieger der Buckelwiese für Sprünge nutzen. Na bis April werde ich mich hoffentlich zwischen 26 und 29 Zoll entscheiden können. 

Grüße Horst


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2013)

Auf`s neue 29er Cotic Fully mit 140mm warten?


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Auf`s neue 29er Cotic Fully mit 140mm warten?



Nice. Klingt nach dem Zweitrad, das ich suche. Ernsthaft? Wann?


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Januar 2013)

Im April gibts die Facts, wie lange es dann noch zum Bike dauert weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. Januar 2013)

Cool. Merci schonmal für die Info.


----------



## Baelko (16. Januar 2013)

Ja, ein 29" Fully wird ab April lieferbar sein.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

stahl?


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Auf`s neue 29er Cotic *Fully* mit 140mm warten?





Baelko schrieb:


> Ja, ein 29" *Fully* wird ab April lieferbar sein.



Haha. Gestern 23:34 war ich wohl nicht mehr ganz fit im Kopf. Ich hatte an ein 140er 29er HT gedacht. Das stand hier zwar nirgends aber manchmal ist ja ganz sprichwörtlich der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (17. Januar 2013)

Hatte martn nicht mal ne 140er in seinem Solaris?




Cotic Solaris von all martn auf Flickr


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stahl?


....ja, ein Stahlfully


----------



## martn (18. Januar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hatte martn nicht mal ne 140er in seinem Solaris?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, dass is nur ne 120er. mit mehr würde bei dem rahmen das tretlager für meinen geschmack zu weit hochkommen (is ja mit 120 shcon recht hoch).


----------



## radzwei (18. Januar 2013)

martn schrieb:


> nope, dass is nur ne 120er. mit mehr würde bei dem rahmen das tretlager für meinen geschmack zu weit hochkommen (is ja mit 120 shcon recht hoch).


 
Mir scheint das Tretlager eh schon recht hoch und mit ner 120er Gabel könnten es mehr als 340 mm sein?
 Ist für ein Hardtail, was nicht einfedert, schon recht stelzig. Bergab sicherlich nicht von Nachteil, aber wenn man schmale Singletrails bergauf fahren möchte, wo eventuell ein Sturz nicht so optimal wäre, könnte ein zu hohes Tretlager eher mehr Unsicherheit verursachen. Wenn dann bei optimalen Sattelauszug nur noch ein langer Zehennagel Bodenkontakt ermöglicht 
Vermutlich ist eine 100er Gabel bergauf auch aus diesem Grund optimaler beim Cotic Solaris. 

Grüße

Horst


----------



## darkJST (18. Januar 2013)

Gibt ja zum Glück absenkbare


----------



## extrafresh78 (18. Januar 2013)




----------



## martn (18. Januar 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> Mir scheint das Tretlager eh schon recht hoch und mit ner 120er Gabel könnten es mehr als 340 mm sein?
> Ist für ein Hardtail, was nicht einfedert, schon recht stelzig. Bergab sicherlich nicht von Nachteil, aber wenn man schmale Singletrails bergauf fahren möchte, wo eventuell ein Sturz nicht so optimal wäre, könnte ein zu hohes Tretlager eher mehr Unsicherheit verursachen. Wenn dann bei optimalen Sattelauszug nur noch ein langer Zehennagel Bodenkontakt ermöglicht
> Vermutlich ist eine 100er Gabel bergauf auch aus diesem Grund optimaler beim Cotic Solaris.
> 
> ...



ich kanns grad nich sonderlich genau messen (das solaris steht etwas zugestellt und traurig in der ecke), aber es ist irgendwas knapp unter 340 mm. ohne sag. mit dicken reifen (hinten 2.4er ardent und vorne der on-one chunky monkey, der noch ein wenig dicker daherkommt).
nichts, womit ich mich nich arrangieren kann. ein niedrigeres tretlager würde ich gerne probieren, aber ein steilerer lenkwinkel (der mit ner kürzeren gabel einhergehen würde) kommt nich in frage.
und auf der anderen seite hilft das hohe tretlager, das vorderrad hochzubekommen.


hach, ich würds ja echt gerne mal wieder fahren (gut 15 wochen hab ichs nicht bewegt)... zumal ich meine rahmentasche letzte woche bekommen hab und die gerne ausprobieren würde. aber bei der aktuellen witterung ziehe ich das fatbike vor...


----------



## radzwei (19. Januar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Gibt ja zum Glück absenkbare


 
DT-Swiss - wenn man den Testberichten traut, dann wäre Sie mir zu soft und rauscht zu schnell durch. Die Optik ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Bleibt nur die Fox, allerdings halte ich den Preis von 1100,- für maßlos überzogen hoch. Und über 800,- sind mir auch noch zuviel. Wenn die Gabel von Fox robuster, langlebiger und in der Wartung günstiger wären als Rockshox, dann könnte ich mich vielleicht überwinden, soviel Geld für eine Gabel auszugeben. Ich glaub nur nicht, dass Fox soviel besser ist. Ist wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Massenprodukt, dass neu gut funzt. 

In der Fahrradindustrie ändern sich auch Standards in immer kürzeren Intervallen (mögliche Gabeleinbaulängen, Bremsaufnahmen usw.). Wenn man den technischen Fortschritt auch erfahren möchte, könnte man so alle 5 Jahre ein neues Rad kaufen. Ein 10 Jahre altes Rad gehört zwar deshalb nicht zum alten Eisen  (mein 2002 Kona Explosif  mag ich immer noch sehr), aber wer möchte nicht auch die vielen Verbesserungen nutzen?
Mein Trek Full 90(2001 glaube ich) Rahmen war nach 5 Jahren ausgelutscht und war mit seinen 80 mm Federweg, Felgenbremsen und gebrochenenen Gleitlagern so uninteressant geworden...Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus gebe ich lieber 2500,- - 2800,- alle 5 Jahre aus, als 5000,- alle 10 Jahre. Deshalb wird's bei mir ein Stahlrahmen mit einer Reba ohne Absenkung werden. Wird also höchste Zeit bei mir,  was anzuschaffen. 

Grüße

Horst


----------



## darkJST (21. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, gibt von Rock Shox die Absenkbaren Gabeln erst ab 140 mm Federweg und dann "nur" auf 110 mm absenkbar. Das durchkreuzt ein wenig meine Pläne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hab so ne 110-140er in meinem Solaris permanent auf 110 und bin vom handling bestens zufrieden. Einzige was mich stört sind die gabeldecals die unterm Lack sind


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Stimmt, gibt von Rock Shox die Absenkbaren Gabeln erst ab 140 mm Federweg und dann "nur" auf 110 mm absenkbar. Das durchkreuzt ein wenig meine Pläne...



Gebrauchte Pike U-Turn. Sorglosgabel mit 140-95 mm.

Ach, geht um's Solaris... ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Januar 2013)

Ist einer von euch über 1,80 m und hat Erfahrungen mit einem Small BFe? Ich liebäugele damit, mir mit den Teilen meines Inbred ein solches aufzubauen. Für Tricks und vielleicht auch mal in den Park. Aber wenn ich damit so gar nicht vernünftig pedalieren könnte, würde ich wohl eher davon Abstand nehmen. (Ich bin 1,82m)


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube du bist mit M gut dabei Ich würde mein S mit 173 nicht kleiner haben wollen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Januar 2013)

M habe ich aktuell ja auch und es passt wie der berühmte Handschuh. Habe auch mal auf das neue Piglet ein Auge geworfen, bis die schrieben, dass der Rahmen teurer wird, als das BFe! What? Das BFe ist DAS absolute Rad und die gehen mit dem Preis drüber? Naja, und zweimal genau die gleiche Kiste ist auch doof. Darum die Frage nach S mit über 1,80m. Als Spielzeug. Aber den Berg muss ich damit dann ja auch mal hoch  Danke dir!

EDIT: Ist nach deinen Bildern gut zu wissen, wie groß du bist, als Vergleich. S wird dann wohl echt nix bei mir


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (31. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du?



Im schönen Taunus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

*@all: Freeridetrikots können noch bei mir bestellt werden!! Und wer sein XC Trikot noch nicht bezahlt hat, kriegt Fristverlängerung bis zum 5.2. (und keinen Tag länger)!*


----------



## Dermoh (1. Februar 2013)

@DennisMenace

Wenn du mal in RIchtung Kaiserslautern unterwegs bist, kannst gern mein BFe in M mal Probesitzen (bei ALzey)
Bin 1,78 und wollte es nicht kleiner, fahre aber auch viel KM


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Februar 2013)

Eins in M hat er ja selber.
Komm doch zum Usertreffen in den Harz (bikepark Schulenberg), dann bringe ich meins mit.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2013)

in mainz fährt ein S und in frankfurt auch.

bin das S mit 180 auch mal gefahren. zum tricksen von mir aus, alles andere: lieber M.


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2013)

Sooooo, heute mußte trotz besch.... Wetter mein neu aufgebautes Baby mit mir in den Wald!
Ich bin zwar nur um die 15km Waldautobahnen gefahren, aber Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht!
Es mußten ja zumindestens endlich ein paar Bilder für mein Album her! 
Ich hoffe, Ihr mögt es?! Ich jedenfalls mag es seeeehr!


----------



## nullstein (2. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eins in M hat er ja selber.
> Komm doch zum Usertreffen in den Harz (bikepark Schulenberg), dann bringe ich meins mit.


Wann ist denn das Treffen?


----------



## versteher (2. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Sooooo, heute mußte trotz besch.... Wetter mein neu aufgebautes Baby mit mir in den Wald!
> Ich bin zwar nur um die 15km Waldautobahnen gefahren, aber Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht!
> Es mußten ja zumindestens endlich ein paar Bilder für mein Album her!
> Ich hoffe, Ihr mögt es?! Ich jedenfalls mag es seeeehr!



Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## alli333i (2. Februar 2013)

,und mir erst


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2013)

Danke euch vielmals für die netten Worte! Das freut mich sehr! 

Eben habe ich der Gabel noch auf die Sprünge geholfen und alles blau und rot eloxierte ist nun nicht mehr eloxiert! 
Leider mit einem kleinen Missgeschick, aber das werde ich wohl wieder hinbekommen. (hoffe ich!)
Beim demontieren des Lockout-Hebels habe ich die kleinen Kügelchen übersehen und zwei von 3 sind nun weg! 
Aber irgendwo werde ich hoffentlich Ersatz finden!

Optisch sieht es jedenfalls viiiiieeeeel besser aus ohne blau & rot!
Was mir gefallen würde, wäre ein wenig grün! Z.B. King Steuersatz und ein paar Schrauben ....
Aber mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt noch was buntes dranschraube?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2013)

Hier mal noch ein schnelles Foto zu den Einstellhebeln der Fox!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2013)

20. April. Es gibt eine IG dafür.


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

@thebikefreak666 wie hast die hebel enteloxiert?


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2013)

Mit Drano Rohrfrei!
Einfach einen Plastikbecher nehmen und den Boden mit ca. 1-2cm Drano Pulver (oder ähnliches Rohr-frei Mittel) füllen.
Dann ein wenig warmes Wasser dazu, kurz umrühren und die eloxierten Teile reinlegen.
Das ganze aber bitte draußen oder in einem gut belüfteten Raum, da eine chemische Reaktion entsteht! Es brodelt und stinkt wie verrückt!
Danach mit einem Löffel die Alu-Teile rausholen und mit einer Wurzelbürste etwas sauber schrubben! Geht ruckzuck und sauber!

Hier noch ein schönes Vorher/Nachher Foto!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Februar 2013)

Saubär

Will jemand nen Rocketrahmen in M ohne Dämpfer? Ich werde einen neuen Rahmen verbauen, da der für die Messesaison top aussehen soll.


----------



## Wildman1967 (2. Februar 2013)

Danke, Malte! 
Gefällt mir so auch saugut  und erheblich besser als mein erstes Soul vor ein paar Jahren!


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666: geschmackvoll aufgebaut.


----------



## Laschpuffer (4. Februar 2013)

Enteloxieren, dass ist die Lösung! Dass werd'sch auch machen um die Fehlfarben aus dem Konzept zu bekommen.

Das geht wirklich so einfach? Ein hoch auf die moderne frei verkäufliche Chemie. Da hätten wir früher den Chemiebaukasten plündern müssen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> mit einer Wurzelbürste



Moooin,

was ist eine Wurzelbürste???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Februar 2013)

Lol. Beste Frage ever! 






GANZ WICHTIG! Das Drano ist echt hartes Zeug! Ätzend! Handschuhe tragen!!! Selbst kleine Mengen abzukriegen fühlt echt fies auf der Haut an!!


----------



## Wildman1967 (4. Februar 2013)

^^^ Jepp! So ´ne Bürste, nur in klein!
Oder halt die Zahnbürste nehmen! (nicht die eigene natürlich!) 

Und ja, Drano ist wirklich ganz böses Zeug! 
Brodelt, stinkt & ätzt wie der Teufel!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo!?!? Ich kenn mich im Haushalt nicht so aus!

D.h. die Bürste ist wirklich nur zum saubermachen und nicht um irgendwelche elox- Stellen weiter abzutragen. Auf den Bildern vom bikefreak sehen die Hebelchen ja fast schon poliert aus!


----------



## Wildman1967 (4. Februar 2013)

Jawoll, nur um letzte Reste in den Ecken und Kanten zu reinigen!
Du kannst auch so eine Fingernagelbürste, etwas Stahlwolle (Topfreiniger) oder sowas nehmen!
Und wichtig! Kein Stahl oder so mit in den Becher! Nur die reinen Aluteile!
Ansonsten brodelt das noch mehr und du vergiftest Dich! 
Danach waren die Hebel so, ohne das ich polieren mußte oder ähnliches!


----------



## frogmatic (4. Februar 2013)

Für so kleine Teile ist auch eine ausgediente Zahnbürste sehr brauchbar...


----------



## Baelko (4. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, von dem Trick hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört. Aber die Teilchen sehen echt klasse aus. Toller Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, von dem Trick hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört. Aber die Teilchen sehen echt klasse aus. Toller Tip



Yepp, funktioniert prima aber lieber erst mal nur kurz eintauchen und sich ran tasten. Je nach Sättigung geht das auch schnell an die Substanz. Außerdem klar: Gummiteile und Dichtungen vorher entfernen! Von glatten flächen wischt man das Eloxal nach kurzem eintauchen auch leicht und rückstandslos mit einem Lappen weg. Und wie schon mehrfach gesagt: draußen, mit entsprechendem Arbeitsschutz (Brille und Handschuhe haben noch nie geschadet) und gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2013)

Hier auch nochmal Werbung:

Will jemand einen 8 Monate gefahrenen schwarzen Rocket Rahmen in M haben?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2013)

Dank der vorzüglichen Unterstützung eines anderen Forummitgliedes konnte ich tatsächlich noch einen unverbauten Classic-Rahmen erstehen! DANKE! Nun habe ich also noch eine Spaß-Winter-Freundintourfahrsoschönblau-Verleih-Trick-Bifi!










Und irgendwie hab ich sie fast lieber als die 44mm Variante!


----------



## Baelko (8. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus! Sehr durchgängig mit den Farben aber auch nicht zu viel Weiß. 

Jetzt kannst du das OnOne ja endlich verklappen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Sehr durchgängig mit den Farben aber auch nicht zu viel Weiß.
> 
> Jetzt kannst du das OnOne ja endlich verklappen



So sieht es aus  Der Rahmen ist übrigens auch von euch - nur eben in zweiter Hand! Cotic hatte es übrigens grundsätzlich abgelehnt, nach Deutschland zu liefern. Ich hatte dort auch einmal wegen den letzten S Rahmen angefragt. Ich finde es gut, dass dort vertriebsseitig sauber gearbeitet wird. Bin selbst Vertriebler. Ist vielleicht eine interessante und erfreuliche Anekdote für Eaven Cycles.


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Februar 2013)

So! Noch einmal wurde umgebaut und so soll das Soul nun vorerst bleiben!
Gestern kam die Avid X0 Trail Bremsanlage (schwarz, passend zum Bike und zu mir! ) und heute habe ich dann noch auf Tubeless umgebaut! 

Jetzt dürfte nur langsam mal der Schnee weg ....


----------



## nullstein (8. Februar 2013)

Verdammt gutes Soul!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Februar 2013)

sehrsehr schick...


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Februar 2013)

Einzige große offene Frage ....

Felgenaufkleber ab oder nicht???


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Einzige große offene Frage ....
> 
> Felgenaufkleber ab oder nicht???



Ab! Ich finde das sieht bei schwarzen Felgen sehr geil aus. Habe einen schwarzen Ice Spiker bereiften LRS, an dem ich sie abgezogen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Einzige große offene Frage ....
> 
> Felgenaufkleber ab oder nicht???



ich würd sie dran lassen..ein paar Farbakzente sind doch ganz nett.


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Februar 2013)

Im Moment tendiere ich zu ab!
Farbakzente wollte ich evtl. ein paar ganz kleine in grün setzen!
Aber ich kann mich gerade mal so garnicht entscheiden!


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

glaub bei dem bike würd ich se (auch) runtermachen.


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, vielleicht benutze ich Eure Aussagen zu ab oder dran hier als Referenz?!


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

wieso schmeißt du nicht das bild in paint und bastelst 2min? Dann siehst was dir besser gefällt


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. Februar 2013)

^^^ Garnicht mal ´ne schlechte Idee!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> ^^^ Garnicht mal ´ne schlechte Idee!


 For the win! Zumal du schon so schön gedranot hast


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Februar 2013)

mir wäre es nachwievor zu schwarz...


----------



## Baelko (9. Februar 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Einzige große offene Frage ....
> 
> Felgenaufkleber ab oder nicht???


.....immer ab die Felgenaufkleber. Die Notubes Aufkleber gehen leicht runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe sie auch abgemacht nur um, Achtung Frevel - neue drauf zu kleben. Die Hope Hoopes passen einfach wie faust auf's Auge zu meinem Bike...


----------



## Wildman1967 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe allen Mut zusammengenommen und sie eben abgezogen!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch so einen Tipp, wie den Streich mit dem Drano. Passt zum Aufkleber Thema. Klebereste entfernt man am besten mit Haarspray! Einfach dick wie einen Reiniger auf ein altes T-Shirt geben, so dass es richtig nass ist. Und dann einfach damit rubbeln. Geht wie Zauberei!! Evtl. falls nötig zwei- dreimal machen. Ich popel auch in diesem Moment an den AM Two


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2013)

Das stinkt doch:kotz: Benzin ist das Zauberwort
Und die Aufkleber lösen sich mit dem Fön in der Hand deutlich leichter.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das stinkt doch:kotz: Benzin ist das Zauberwort
> Und die Aufkleber lösen sich mit dem Fön in der Hand deutlich leichter.



Haha! Dann kannst du aber drei Kreuze machen, wenn danach der Lack noch dran ist und du auch das Gummi nicht aufgelöst hast. Ich hatte mal sehr große Kleberest-Probleme bei einem verchromten Sunday Tall T Bar. Habe so einige Chemiekalien drauf geschmiert und dann endlich gegooglet. Auf einer Haushaltsseite hat dann eine gute deutsche Hausfrau geschrieben, dass sie mit Haarspray die Reste der Aufkleber ablöst, die ihre Kinder überall verteilen. Da ich einen Haarspray-Pumpzerstäuber (ich habe eine Glatze, bevor hier jemand Sprüche macht  ) im Werkzeugkasten habe, um klassische Griffe zu montieren, habe ich es einfach versucht und es grenzte an ein Wunder! Give it a try!

EDIT: Der Punkt ist hier, fight fire with fire!


----------



## Wildman1967 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze dafür auch immer Feuerzeugbenzin!
Das klappt auch super!

Zum Thema mein Umbau ist jetzt fertig ....
War ´ne Lüge! 
Ich habe mir vorhin doch noch die Rotor 3D Kurbeln bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2013)

Hmm, klebeband zusammenknüllen und damit auf die reste tupfen. Funzt auch oft


----------



## JollyJumper (14. Februar 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein Soul, dass mal wieder Bilder zu sehen sind von den Cotics


----------



## alli333i (14. Februar 2013)

wunderschön! 

und auch hier mal die Frage nach den Pedalen.... welche sind das?


----------



## JollyJumper (14. Februar 2013)

Danke!
Sind XLC PD-M09.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2013)

nicht schlecht, auch das komische steuerrohr, entschuldigung konisch, fällt kaum auf.


----------



## Laschpuffer (15. Februar 2013)

Schwarz macht schlank (und kaschiert).

Sehr schön.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Schick


Eigenutz:

Will hier keiner nen Rocket? Wenns einer aus der Fangemeinde nimmt, geb ich den Steuersatz GRATIS dazu


----------



## derAndre (15. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Eigenutz:
> ...



Über's wollen brauchen wir nicht zu reden, am können happert's


----------



## Tenderoni (15. Februar 2013)

RAHMEN: Cotic Bfe, Gr.L
GABEL: Rock Shox Sektor RL DPC, 150mm, tapered
BREMSEN: Avid X.0, VR 185mm, HR 160mm
SCHALTHEBEL: SRAM X.0, Matchmaker
SCHALTWERK: SRAM X.0 Mid-Cage
UMWERFER: Shimano SLX
KASSETTE: Shimano XT, 9-fach, 11-34T
KETTENFÜHRUNG: Blackspire Stinger
KURBEL: Shimano XTR , 22-36T
PEDALEN: Sixpack Icon
NABEN/Felgen: Hope Pro 2 EVO VR 15mm, HR 10mm / Alexrims XED
REIFEN: Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 BBC
VORBAU: Syntace Megaforce 2, 30mm
LENKER: Easton Havoc
STEUERSATZ: Cane Creek 40
STÜTZE: Kind Shock Super Natural
SATTEL: Specialized Avatar
Gewicht: gemessen mit einer analogen Körperwaage: irgendwo um die 14kg


----------



## LosNatas (15. Februar 2013)

Sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus.
Wäre super wenn du noch das Gewicht verraten könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2013)

Toller Rahmen, stimmig aufgebaut. Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Und das nächste gute BFe


----------



## nullstein (15. Februar 2013)

13kg mit Coil,2fach und Variostütze?Wär schon ne Ansage.
Klasse Mopped!


----------



## aju (15. Februar 2013)

Mein BFe ist auch fertig:













Gewicht ca. 14,3 kg

Der Aufbau ist dem Einsatzgebiet angepasst:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/2816
http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/142444


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Auch geil Naja, die KeFü


----------



## frogmatic (15. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Naja, die KeFü



...genießt hohe _trail credibility_ 

 @aju:
Schick - kurzes Schaltwerk noch?

Und Onkel Gustav wird sich im Grabe rumdrehen wenn er dein Adapter-Konstrukt sieht 

Wieviel Luft hat die Rubber Queen noch zu den Kettenstreben?


----------



## aju (15. Februar 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...genießt hohe _trail credibility_
> 
> @aju:
> Schick - kurzes Schaltwerk noch?
> ...



Ich habe noch 4 Saint Schaltwerke mit mittlerem Käfig. Die müssen erst mal aufgebraucht werden
Wenn der kurze Käfig als Ersatzteil nicht zu teuer ist, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal umrüsten. Funktioniert aber auch so sehr gut...

Die Rubber Queen hat noch knapp 5 mm Platz.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2013)

@aju

funktional und schön! cooles bfe


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2013)

Verkaufst mir eines davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Februar 2013)

aju schrieb:


> Die Rubber Queen hat noch knapp 5 mm Platz.



Damn, ich brauche ein BFe III...


----------



## Filtersen (16. Februar 2013)

Auch von mir nochmal Dank an das Team von eaven-cycles.com! Und Entschuldigung für die Bildqualität...


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

Musstet ihr das Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen?


----------



## derAndre (17. Februar 2013)

losnatas schrieb:


> musstet ihr das tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen?



nöööö!


----------



## Filtersen (17. Februar 2013)

Bei mir war's bisl hackelig am Anfang. Hab dann die Kurbel von links reingesteckt und sozusagen als "Führung" benutzt. Das hat wunderbar und ohne Probleme funktioniert. Danach die Kurbel wieder raus und alles paletti!


----------



## buschhase (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Musstet ihr das Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen?



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Musstet ihr das Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen?



War bei mir auch nicht nötig, im Steuerrohrbereich ging auch alles ohne Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Musstet ihr das Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden lassen?


Bei meinem grünen BFe - ja! Beim blauen BFe war alles OK. Dabei dieht man auf der FB Seite von Cotic sogar, wie die Jungs dort die Rahmen planen und die Gewinde nachschneiden. Englische Handwerker


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bekomme leider nicht die Lagerschalen rein.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider nicht die Lagerschalen rein.


Geh lieber gleich zum Fachmann, bevor du das Gewinde der weichen Lagerschale zerstörst! Denn das passiert, wenn du einfach weiterdrehst. So war es bei meinem grünen Rahmen.  Wenn es sich nicht drehen lässt, ist das Gewinde auch nicht in Ordnung. Dann muss es nachgeschnitten werden.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider nicht die Lagerschalen rein.


Das soll jetzt nicht blöd klingen, ist nur die "ist auch der Stecker drin" Frage. Linksgewinde beachtest du?


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

ja alles beachtet. Ist auch nicht mein erster Aufbau


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> ja alles beachtet. Ist auch nicht mein erster Aufbau


Wie gesagt, war nicht doof gemeint!  Dann zum Nachschneiden gehen. Hilft nix. Kommt leider vor.


----------



## Tenderoni (17. Februar 2013)

LosNatas schrieb:


> Ich bekomme leider nicht die Lagerschalen rein.



Welches Innenlager möchtest du denn verbauen? 
Eventl. kannst du ja mit einem Heißluftfön oder Farbbeize (beides aber mit Vorsicht) Farbreste aus dem Gewinde entfernen und dann mit einer alten Lagerschale das Gewinde selbst schneiden. (Sonntagnachmittag-kein-Bikeladen-hat-auf-muß-aber-fertigwerden-Stil).


----------



## palazzo (17. Februar 2013)

Bei mir war es genau anders herum. Das Gewinde vom (neuen) Lager war nicht OK, der Rahmen top. Andere Lagerschalen genommen - ließ sich mit der Hand reindrehen.

So, mal wieder ein Bild... 
Probiere gerade mal ein 35mm Vorbau (ist leider etwas bunt geworden - hier sieht man ja gerade nur noch schwarz...)


----------



## Baelko (17. Februar 2013)

Wie schneiden bei allen Rahmen die Gewinde und fräsen den Sitz für die Steuersatzschalen. 

Natürlich gibt es immer mal den einen oder anderen Hobbymechaniker der es "noch besser kann/weiß", aber in 97,5% alle Fälle sollte es mit dem Innenlager klappen. 

Die gefrästen Steuer-und Sitzrohre, und auch das Anbaumaterial (Innenlager, Sattelstützen und Steuersatzschalen) haben jeweils geringe Toleranzen. Da kann es immer mal vorkommen das es nicht 105%ig passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es immer mal den einen oder anderen Hobbymechaniker der es "noch besser kann/weiß", aber in 97,5% alle Fälle sollte es mit dem Innenlager klappen.



1. Man kann euch bei Eaven hierzu nichts nachsagen. Ihr/du seid/bist bei meinem Problem mit dem Lager damals super gewesen.  
2. Hier berichten in so einem kurzen Zeitraum vier der "Hobbymechaniker" von Problemen mit dem Gewinde. Die sollte man nicht als Besserwisser abtun. Eine Lagerschale eindrehen ist schließlich keine Wissenschaft.


----------



## LosNatas (17. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute das es eine der neuen Lagerschalen ist,
sie passt in einen meiner anderen Rahmen auch nicht.
Ich werde mir morgen eine Andere besorgen.


----------



## Baelko (17. Februar 2013)

@DM ...wenn du mit einem Rahmen zum Fachhandel geht's wird der in vielen Fällen sagen das alles Mist ist und dir für 10,- Euro das Innenlager nachschneiden. Wenn du dann anschließend zum nächsten Händler gehst, wird der dir auch wieder sagen das es nicht professionell gemacht ist. Und im Hinterraum haut dir dann die Schüleraushilfe mit 6,- Verdienst in der Stunde mit nem Holzklotz den Steuersatz rein. 

Manche Diskussionen in den Foren bringen nichts. Diese Diskussionen füllen im IBC abendfüllend die Seiten. 5 Leute haben mit einem Material Riesenprobleme, 5 andere sind damit super zufrieden und happy.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Februar 2013)

Mir ging hier grad schon wieder die Muffe. Das Werkzeug war doch fast neu. Und nachgeschnitten ist dein Rahmen laut Foto.


----------



## Baelko (17. Februar 2013)

Tretlagergehäuse mit Gewinde werden sowieso überbewertet  Habe ich gerade in der Sonderausgabe "Best of 2013" von WOMB gelesen. Echt eine geile Idee, was es alles so gibt: http://beercomponents.com


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @DM ...wenn du mit einem Rahmen zum Fachhandel geht's wird der in vielen Fällen sagen das alles Mist ist und dir für 10,- Euro das Innenlager nachschneiden. Wenn du dann anschließend zum nächsten Händler gehst, wird der dir auch wieder sagen das es nicht professionell gemacht ist. Und im Hinterraum haut dir dann die Schüleraushilfe mit 6,- Verdienst in der Stunde mit nem Holzklotz den Steuersatz rein.
> 
> Manche Diskussionen in den Foren bringen nichts. Diese Diskussionen füllen im IBC abendfüllend die Seiten. 5 Leute haben mit einem Material Riesenprobleme, 5 andere sind damit super zufrieden und happy.



Niemand ist hier unzufrieden. Ich liebe meine BFe. Warum habe ich wohl ein zweites gekauft? Fakt ist, dass ich damals auch an mir selbst gezweifelt habe, obwohl ich schon reichlich Räder montiert habe. Der Käufer eines Rahmens hat auch keine 20 Innenlager herumfliegen, um zu testen, ob es die Lagerschale oder der Rahmen ist. Da man dann tatsächlich der "Hobbymechaniker" ist, bleibt einem nichts über als die Profis anzufragen. Von welcher Seite man dann ver*******rt wird, wird man nie herausfinden. Ansonsten kann man leider nur wieder zurückkehren zu den Kompletträdern. Das wäre für Nischenanbieter wie Cotic freilich nichts. Falls das wieder einmal auftaucht, muss der CB eben die Leute motivieren als erstes ein anderes Lager zu probieren. Wenn das Gewinde einfach nicht will, wie gewohnt, ja, dann braucht man einfach Hilfe von irgendeinem Fachmann.


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Februar 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Bei mir war es genau anders herum. Das Gewinde vom (neuen) Lager war nicht OK, der Rahmen top. Andere Lagerschalen genommen - ließ sich mit der Hand reindrehen.
> 
> So, mal wieder ein Bild...
> Probiere gerade mal ein 35mm Vorbau (ist leider etwas bunt geworden - hier sieht man ja gerade nur noch schwarz...)



Schön mal wieder ein Solaris  zu sehen.Muss meins auch mal wieder einsauen.

Gruß


----------



## extrafresh78 (18. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum Königstuhl mit der Freundin



Weg zum Weißen Stein bei HD. Cotic BFe und Giant Geign x1 vom Kumpel




Endstation Weißer Stein.Sind nicht eingekehrt ....im Wald paar Umwege gefahren und dann zeitlichen Druck gehabt.Abend in einer anderen Bar auf die klasse Ausfahrt ein Bierle getrunken.Bei dem vielen Schnee sind 3,5 Std abrackern echt ne Leistung. Das waren jetzt mal ein paar Eindrücke der letzten Tage.Heute ist der ganze Schnee schon wieder fast weg.
Freue ich mich auf den Sommer


----------



## Tenderoni (18. Februar 2013)

Nach ein Paar Tagen Dauereinsatz kann ich für mich sagen hat sich der Wechsel vom CC-Radel zum Cotic vollstens gelohnt, bin absolut happy.  Ein paar Änderungen stehen aber noch auf der Liste:
breiterer Lenker, 
Bremsen sollte ich unbedingt mal entlüften  ,
werde mal eine stärkere Feder in der Sektor probieren (die medium bei 73kg ist mir irgendwie zu schlapp).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (19. Februar 2013)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> der Wechsel vom CC-Radel zum Cotic vollstens gelohnt



Same here

Hat hier jemand Bilder von guten Simple (29) Aufbauten?

Brauche noch etwas input. Muss mal wieder ein biken bauen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bikeMT01 (19. Februar 2013)

radjey schrieb:


> mal ein wenig beefee Tourenaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkJST (19. Februar 2013)

Ist das Simple eigentlich für Gepäckträger freigegeben? Wenn ich mir schon ein Trekkingrad kaufe möchte ich es auch so einsetzen können


----------



## Baelko (19. Februar 2013)

Simple = Gepäckträger...es hat keine Ösen für Gepäckträger....dranschrauben kannst du was du willst.

Übrigens: ein 29er Simple in M haben wir noch in laurel green günstig abzugeben......bargain, bargain, bargain!


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn dann warte ich auf L in bright green


----------



## mike79 (20. Februar 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Same here
> 
> Hat hier jemand Bilder von guten Simple (29) Aufbauten?
> 
> ...



gehört dem user exto - hast wahrscheinlich bereits gesehen - echt fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (20. Februar 2013)

Yup. Kenne ich, wahrlich ein guter Aufbau.
Mit Starrgabel würde ich gerne mal eins sehen.


----------



## mike79 (20. Februar 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Yup. Kenne ich, wahrlich ein guter Aufbau.
> Mit Starrgabel würde ich gerne mal eins sehen.



let me google that for you


----------



## radzwei (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo Nasfets,

 finde gerade das Laurel Green außergewöhnlich schick. Die matte Farbe passt gut zu den filigranen Stahlrohren und der Kontrast zu dem Cotic-Aufkleber am Unterrohr ist nicht so extrem. Das duggegg blue des Soul ist ebenfalls eine geile Farbe.

Horst


----------



## Schibbl (21. Februar 2013)

mike79 schrieb:


> let me google that for you


----------



## Elbambell (21. Februar 2013)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wie kriegt man das denn hin? Ich habe mein BFe wirklich ganz, ganz böse behandelt und mehr als oberflächliche Kratzer habe ich nicht reinbekommen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich etwas neidisch bin


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Februar 2013)

Sieht nach mit 60 Sachen frontal in den Wand gefahren aus


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2013)

v.a. hat das vorderrad soweit man sehen kann nicht mal eine kleine acht!  müsst's das und die gabel net zu aller erst zerlegen?


----------



## Baelko (21. Februar 2013)

Wiseo ...das ist doch der neue S Rahmen.....kurzer Radstand


----------



## frogmatic (21. Februar 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wie kriegt man das denn hin? Ich habe mein BFe wirklich ganz, ganz böse behandelt und mehr als oberflächliche Kratzer habe ich nicht reinbekommen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich etwas neidisch bin



Du fährst halt noch nicht hart genug


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Februar 2013)

Ihr solltet erst einmal die Wand sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2013)

halb so wild, wenn er damit vom 3. stock ins flat springt isses wieder wie neu


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Februar 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wie kriegt man das denn hin? Ich habe mein BFe wirklich ganz, ganz böse behandelt und mehr als oberflächliche Kratzer habe ich nicht reinbekommen. Ich gebe zu, dass ich etwas neidisch bin



... vielleicht war's ja auf dem Dachgepäckträger fixiert und somit chancenlos ...


----------



## kimpel (23. Februar 2013)

Und noch ein BFe, das Erste mal wieder gefedert, seit 7Jahren immer nur ungefedert im Wald gewesen.



P1000025 von kimpel auf Flickr


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2013)

Schön.


----------



## rebirth (23. Februar 2013)

Die felgen sind ja scharf! Gibts die original so?


----------



## derAndre (23. Februar 2013)

So fertig für La Palma. Mit Sommereifen und Downhillkarkasse hinten. Ohne Schlauch in beiden Reifen. Der hintere ist soooo fett (63mm auf der ZTR Flow EX). Der schaut fast wie ein 650 aus.

Außerdem "neu" die Gabel. Das ist zwar die alte aber sie war bei Sport Import, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass sich nicht ordentlich arbeit. Dabei wurde festgestellt, das die Dämpfereinheit komplett trocken war. Oben und unten. Da sie kaum acht Monate alt ist, darf ich davon ausgehen, das das von Anfang an so war... Btw Extrem geiler Service von Sport Import!!!! Riesen Dank noch mal an dieser Stelle!









Jetzt baue ich es auseinander und packe es in die Tasche...


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Jetzt baue ich es auseinander und packe es in die Tasche...



mein Neid wird dich begleiten!
Viel Spaß & lass es krachen!


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Februar 2013)

kimpel schrieb:


> Und noch ein BFe, das Erste mal wieder gefedert, seit 7Jahren immer nur ungefedert im Wald gewesen.




Geilteil! Sieht man das bei SIS?


----------



## kona.orange (24. Februar 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Der hintere ist soooo fett (63mm auf der ZTR Flow EX).


Schön zu wissen, dass das dicke Ding in den Hinterbau reinpasst. Meine Muddy Mary bringts auf 65mm. 
Kannst du später mal posten, ob das auch beim Fahren gut geht? Schleift nix am Rahmen?

Gruß und viel Freude in der Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (24. Februar 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> So fertig für La Palma. ..


Oh nee, der nächste der uns mit netten Bildern aus sonnigen Gefilden fertig macht Bei uns hat es aktuell wieder ein wenig geschneit. OK will mal nett sein....schönen Urlaub wünsche ich dir!


----------



## derAndre (24. Februar 2013)

Keine Sorge, ich fürchte wir werden Euch nicht mit Fotos zubomben. Mein Wunsch geile Fotos zu haben wird nur noch von der Lust am Fahren und meiner Sucht nach Flow übertroffen, so das ich Abends häufig feststelle, das wir kein einziges Foto gemacht haben... Mal schaun vielleicht wird es ja diesmal was. Ein Video könnte vielleicht am Ende rausspringen aber wohl auch meist aus irgendeiner OnBoard-Perspektive...

Der Reifen hat noch genug Platz. Ich bin sicher es wird keine Probleme geben. Einzig der Kettenstrebenschutz muss ein bisschen nach Hinten oder der Klett nach außen gedreht werden.


----------



## aju (24. Februar 2013)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel unter 14 kg:




Nach nur zwei Ausfahrten mit dem BFe kann ich schon sagen: es fährt sich richtig gut. Das hohe Tretlager macht das Rad verspielt.  Das gefällt mir besonders gut.

Wenn das BFe im April wieder lieferbar ist, kommt vielleicht noch ein zweites dazu...


----------



## Marzocchi (24. Februar 2013)

Hier mein neues Bike:
Cotic Soul in L
Rockshox Sektor U-Turn Coil 140mm
SLX Bremse, sonst XT
Fun Works 3Way - ZTR Flow mit Conti MKII
12,4 Kg komplett

 Gleich wird es entjungfert


----------



## frankensteinmtb (24. Februar 2013)

Sieht schön aus 
  @aju : Wir müssen mal wieder mit dem Elbambell und meinem Vater ne Runde drehen  Dein Bifi sieht gut aus


----------



## Elbambell (24. Februar 2013)

Elbambell hat leider keine Zeit. Wer behauptet das Studium ist die schönste Zeit des Lebens, der... naja lassen wir das.

Mit Aju hat die Cotic Gemeinde ein neues extrem talentiertes Mitglied. Ich habe ihn schon auf dem Bike fahren sehen und es liegt ihm wirklich gut. Freue mich auf die kommenden BFe-Runden im Odenwald. Wir lösen Hamburg als Cotic-Hauptstadt schon noch ab  
(Rocket und X werden auch immer mitgenommen.)

Gruß an die Rhein-Main-Connection,
Scylla, a.nienie, frankensteinmtb, aju, steuersatz,
Elbambell

Hab ich noch wen vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (24. Februar 2013)

An die Rhein-Main-Connection. Falls wir uns am ersten Juni We im Harz treffen sollten, seit ihr dann mit dabei? Ab Frankfurt ca 300km & 3 Stunden Fahrzeit. 

Wir fahren ab HH 2:30 Stunden, der Harz liegt also fair in der Mitte

Die Berlin Connection hätte zum Harz 2:45 Stunden und 275km, würde auch passen.

Man könnte es also als Cotic Sternfahrt bezeichnen. Jetzt mal mit eingeschlossen Fans aus dem wilden Osten und Bamberg mit gleicher Entfernung zum Harz


----------



## andy_rocketeer (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Februar 2013)

Hmmm. Ihr werdet echt ein paar viele. Vielleicht müssen wir da mal einen Liferstopp einlegen. Wobei noch zu klären wäre, wie das mit mehreren Cotics bei einer Person ist


----------



## Elbambell (24. Februar 2013)

Pfff ich habe bereits 3 BFes mehr brauche ich (erst einmal) nicht. 

Anfang Juni wäre ich gerne dabei. Kann es aber nicht versprechen. Mein Staatsexamen rollt auf mich zu, ich fahre eine Woche später zum Biken weg UND ich bin mir nicht sicher wie meine höhere Instanz darauf reagiert. Für meinen Teil werde ich mir aber Mühe geben zu kommen falls es im Harz statt findet.


----------



## Baelko (24. Februar 2013)

Würde mich freuen  Im Harz sind auch ein paar mehr Hüpfesteine für dich.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ...
> Gruß an die Rhein-Main-Connection,
> Scylla, a.nienie, frankensteinmtb, aju, steuersatz,
> Elbambell
> ...


sekte oder selbsthilfegruppe? 
steuersatz hat schon angekündigt, dass sie in den harz fahren würden.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2013)

neulich mit den nachbarn unterwegs. auf dem bild das bin nicht ich.


----------



## frogmatic (24. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> An die Rhein-Main-Connection. Falls wir uns am ersten Juni We im Harz treffen sollten, seit ihr dann mit dabei? Ab Frankfurt ca 300km & 3 Stunden Fahrzeit.



Harz klingt nett...
Da muss ich wohl mal in den Kalender schauen!


----------



## Baelko (24. Februar 2013)

So Leute, Arne und Lars haben gerade bestätigt. *Harz geht an, am Wochenende Freitag 31. Mai bis Sonntag 02. Juni. *Blockt euch das date schon mal im Kalender. Der Festkomitee kümmert sich jetzt um Unterkünfte etc.


----------



## kimpel (24. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die felgen sind ja scharf! Gibts die original so?


Spank Spike Evo, silber poliert. Aktuell wohl in DE nicht mehr zu bekommen.



Elbambell schrieb:


> ...
> Gruß an die Rhein-Main-Connection,
> Scylla, a.nienie, frankensteinmtb, aju, steuersatz,
> Elbambell
> ...


Möp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sekte oder selbsthilfegruppe?



...menschen mit gutem geschmack 

frohnleichnam ist bei uns traditionell eher anderweitig verbucht (fängt mit v an und ist drüben bei unseren nachbarn, die gerne amphibien essen )


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Was gibts denn da schönes?


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was gibts denn da schönes?



berge... und schöööne radwege


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Okay


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> So Leute, Arne und Lars haben gerade bestätigt. *Harz geht an, am Wochenende Freitag 31. Mai bis Sonntag 02. Juni. *Blockt euch das date schon mal im Kalender. Der Festkomitee kümmert sich jetzt um Unterkünfte etc.



mist, da muß ich jemandem beim heiraten zuschauen.


----------



## martn (25. Februar 2013)

sehr schickes soul, marzocchi!

nach 136 dunklen tagen (da wurde anlässlich einer verletzungspause in die ecke gestellt und dann erst mal ne ganze weile nur das fettbike bewegt) hab ich mein solaris endlich wieder entstaubt und die gelegenheit genutzt, die neue rahmentasche von spok werks einzuweihen. die mehrtagestouren ins hinterland können kommen! hinterland is in europa zwar eher rar, aber da findet sich schon was...




Cotic Solaris Cargo 1 by all martn, on Flickr




Cotic Solaris Cargo 2 by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Bergaufschieber (4. März 2013)

So, 
nun hab auch ich etwas Besonderes...
Wenn mein Radl dann demnächst komplett ist, darf es auch mal an die Frühlingssonne...

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/b9/7z/b97zkppfxs3w/large_P1010936.JPG?0


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2013)

What? Also die Totem ist geil, aber wozu die Cityrad-Reifen?


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Moderne kunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (5. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> What? Also die Totem ist geil, aber wozu die Cityrad-Reifen?



Die "Cityrad-Reifen" sind dem Lebensraum geschuldet. Schotter ist hier in der Nähe das Maximum und auf den Gummis das beste Techniktraining. 
Es ist halt ein Tourer für ganz große Jungs. Habe für schöne Strecken aber auch noch ein paar Bettys im Schuppen hängen. Wobei ich schon fast Angst habe, ob die auch passen.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2013)

eine urbane moshmaschine :yeah:


----------



## Schibbl (5. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Die "Cityrad-Reifen" sind dem Lebensraum geschuldet. Schotter ist hier in der Nähe das Maximum ...



MTB-feindlicher Lebensraum?

Dann hättest du wohl eher ein X kaufen sollen. Damit können auch ganz große Jungs fahren 
Aber Lyrik und Schotter als Maximum? Klingt nach Eisdielenposingbike.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (5. März 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> MTB-feindlicher Lebensraum?
> 
> Dann hättest du wohl eher ein X kaufen sollen. Damit können auch ganz große Jungs fahren
> Aber Lyrik und Schotter als Maximum? Klingt nach Eisdielenposingbike.



Ich stimme dir zu- ´ne Lyrik taugt für die Eisdiele. 
Die verbaute Totem also eher fürs noble Eiscafé. 
Nein im Ernst, ich hab die Teile alle vom Abwracken meines Fullys über und bei meinem "Kampfgewicht" stören so ein paar Gramm mehr nicht wirklich. Die Steifigkeit der 135mm Federweg sind bestens und die dicken Beine der Gabel harmonieren bestens mit meinen Stampfern.

Trotzdem danke für die Rad-Schläge.


----------



## Laschpuffer (5. März 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, dasss mir die Zusammenstellung bestens gefällt. Und die Beschreibung von a.nienie passt wie FaA

urban moshmaschine


----------



## Schibbl (5. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> ...
> Die verbaute Totem also eher fürs noble Eiscafé.
> ... die dicken Beine der Gabel harmonieren bestens mit meinen Stampfern.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (5. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke für die Rad-Schläge.



Ratschläge sind auch Schläge...

Egal, solangs dir taugt und Spaß macht 
Ich finde, es sieht gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> So,
> nun hab auch ich etwas Besonderes...
> Wenn mein Radl dann demnächst komplett ist, darf es auch mal an die Frühlingssonne...
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/b9/7z/b97zkppfxs3w/large_P1010936.JPG?0



Sehr sehr sehr geil dein Rad. Ich finde es extrem cool, wenn hier andere Interpretationen vom BFe auftauchen!! Der Lenker mit den rohen Tauchrohren - YEAH! Nicht immer alles schwarz und dann ein schwarzer Vector dran (wenn das freilich auch super kommt)! Bei deiner Kiste freut man sich das nächste urbane Treppenset zu springen


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2013)

BTW: Bettys passen locker.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (5. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> BTW: Bettys passen locker.



Dann werde ich sie montieren, wenn ich vorhabe den Radweg zu verlassen...


----------



## extrafresh78 (5. März 2013)

Pfalztrip letzten freitag.Herrliche Gegend



Oben aufm Berg die Trails noch super verschneit.



Ausblick vom Restaurant....draussen war echt null los...war irgendwie schaurig.



Bissl Futter gabs auch...aber nicht redenswert



Kalmit Gipfel

Pfalz ich komme wieder


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eine urbane moshmaschine :yeah:



Danke für die Hilfe bei der Namensgebung. 
Mein BFe wurde soeben offiziell auf den Namen "URMODE" getauft.


----------



## frogmatic (6. März 2013)

Gegen die Totem kann man ja mal eine Flasche Sekt rauschen lassen


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. März 2013)

.. man macht sich nicht darüber lustig, wenn mal irgendwer oder irgendwas etwas dicker ist als der Rest!


----------



## frogmatic (6. März 2013)

In 'ner Sid wäre hinterher ein Knick, da gehts nicht.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. März 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> In 'ner Sid wäre hinterher ein Knick, da gehts nicht.



Sowas passiert, wenn man einer Gabel den Namen eines netten, tollpatschiges und lustiges Faultiers und Protagonisten eines Filmes über das Glazial gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (6. März 2013)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz falsch erinnere, war die Gabel vor dem Faultier da...


----------



## Bergaufschieber (6. März 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz falsch erinnere, war die Gabel vor dem Faultier da...



1998 vs 2002 -  ich gebe mich geschlagen und suche mal ´nen Sekt aus...


----------



## Schibbl (7. März 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> 1998 vs 2002 -  ich gebe mich geschlagen und suche mal ´nen Sekt aus...



Da kann es also entweder der fiese Nachbarsjunge gewesen sein, der alles kaputt macht, oder das verfressene Krümelmonster.

Ich tippe auf Ersteres.


----------



## Elbambell (7. März 2013)

Jungs, ich habe gerade zurückblättern müssen und habe fast 5 min gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe worüber ihr eigentlich redet... Es kommt selten vor das Themen so kindlich sind, dass sogar ich aussteige. Ganz ehrlich gemeint: Respekt und Anerkennung dafür.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (7. März 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Jungs, ich habe gerade zurückblättern müssen und habe fast 5 min gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe worüber ihr eigentlich redet... Es kommt selten vor das Themen so kindlich sind, dass sogar ich aussteige. Ganz ehrlich gemeint: Respekt und Anerkennung dafür.



ich bedanke mich, auch im Namen der beteiligten Diskutanten


----------



## scylla (7. März 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> ...dass sogar ich aussteige.




große taten werden hier vollbracht!



(du studierst du viel)


----------



## frogmatic (7. März 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Es kommt selten vor das Themen so kindlich sind, dass sogar ich aussteige. Ganz ehrlich gemeint: Respekt und Anerkennung dafür.



Oder du wirst alt - willkommen im Club


----------



## Elbambell (7. März 2013)

Bei der Gratulation zu meinem Geburtstag sagte ein Kumpel zu mir: "wie fühlt es sich an näher an den 30 als den 20 zu sein?" Und jetzt fängst du auch noch an?


----------



## nullstein (7. März 2013)

Das Leben geht auch noch mit 30 weiter.Ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. März 2013)

Süß, wenn Jugendliche über das Alter philosophieren


----------



## frankensteinmtb (7. März 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Süß, wenn Jugendliche über das Alter philosophieren



Ähem 

Um die Bilderrate zu erhöhen, was ja nicht sehr schwer ist  :










Auch wenn se schon im meinem Aufbauthread waren


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. März 2013)

Des kann der greise Dennis aach!


----------



## Baelko (7. März 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Süß, wenn Jugendliche über das Alter philosophieren


......


----------



## Elbambell (7. März 2013)

Gezielte Gemeinheiten gegen ältere Mitmenschen  genug der Worte und zurück zu den Bildern


----------



## derAndre (7. März 2013)

So Ihr jungen Hüpfer. Hier kommt ein bisschen was von nem Alten Sack, der dachte er wäre härter als viele andere und feststellen musste, das isser nich. Nach drei Tagen La Palma mit dem Hardtail, habe ich kapituliert und bin aufs 180mm Sofa umgestiegen. Fotos gibt es so gut wie keine. Gründe habe ich ja schon mal angerissen. Dafür präsentiere ich ein paar Snapshots aus Videos:

Achja von wegen Isla del Sol


 
4,5 Tage Regen und Sturm von 6 Tagen vor Ort...

Steil und bockig die meiste Zeit:


 
Aber meisten nicht steil und bockig genug um Elbambel mäßig darunter zu stolpern. Die Jungs mit den Bigbikes nannten das flowig...

Von Zeit zu Zeit gucke ich mal ob ich noch mehr Schnapschüsse finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (7. März 2013)

Nachschlag, auch wenn man das Bfe nicht wirklich erkennen kann, es ist eine fliegende Hartwurst:


----------



## scylla (7. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Fotos gibt es so gut wie keine. ...
> 4,5 Tage Regen und Sturm von 6 Tagen vor Ort...



Gott sei Dank *duckundweg*

...das hätt ich jetzt eh nicht ausgehalten, wo hier gerade schon wieder Schneefall gemeldet ist.

Ne im Ernst, so viel Nass von oben ist natürlich unschön auf der Sonneninsel! Aber sieht ja so aus, als hättet ihr euch den Spaß nicht vermiesen lassen vom Wetter


----------



## radjey (7. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> So Ihr jungen Hüpfer. Hier kommt ein bisschen was von nem Alten Sack, der dachte er wäre härter als viele andere und feststellen musste, das isser nich. Nach drei Tagen La Palma mit dem Hardtail, habe ich kapituliert und bin aufs 180mm Sofa umgestiegen.


Hey André,
so bockige Steine sind schon was anderes als die "flowigen" Wurzeltrails hier im Bergischen. Aber hoffe, Du hattest trotzdem nen schönen Urlaub. Zum Üben kannste ja einfach vier Tage nacheinander die Strecken am Schöllerhof mit der Bifi rocken, dann klappt das auch mit La Palma 
Grüße!


----------



## derAndre (7. März 2013)

radjey schrieb:


> Hey André,
> so bockige Steine sind schon was anderes als die "flowigen" Wurzeltrails hier im Bergischen. Aber hoffe, Du hattest trotzdem nen schönen Urlaub. Zum Üben kannste ja einfach vier Tage nacheinander die Strecken am Schöllerhof mit der Bifi rocken, dann klappt das auch mit La Palma
> Grüße!



Nächstes mal trainiere ich auf jeden Fall. Nicht nur auf dem Trail, sondern auch im Studio und dem Rennrad. Das war echt böse, für Kondition und Muskulatur! Dafür ist jetzt hier alles was kommt Kindergeburtstag, Wetter und Trails, hehe.


----------



## scylla (8. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Nächstes mal trainiere ich auf jeden Fall. Nicht nur auf dem Trail, sondern auch im Studio und dem Rennrad. Das war echt böse, für Kondition und Muskulatur! Dafür ist jetzt hier alles was kommt Kindergeburtstag, Wetter und Trails, hehe.


 
genau das war auch mein Gedanke, nachdem ich letzten Sommer nach 2 Wochen Hardtail in den Hochalpen konditionell böse am Ende war. 
Bin mal gespannt, ob du's durchziehst 
... die Verlockung des Waldes hat bei mir letzten Endes doch meistens über den öden Asphalt gesiegt 

Und lass dich nicht zu sehr von den Hometrails deprimieren. Mittelgebirge nach Kanaren ist einfach übel


----------



## Bergaufschieber (10. März 2013)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

...die erste klitzekleine Runde zur Feinabstimmung zauberte mir ein dickes Grinsen ins Gesicht. Dem Carsten vielen Dank, dass ich auch eins abbekommen habe.


----------



## DEMONizer (11. März 2013)

Heute die erste nennenswerte Runde mit dem Neuerwerb 









Hat richtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2013)

Auf deine alten Tage noch ein Hardtail?


Nett, gelle!


----------



## DEMONizer (11. März 2013)

Ja Pancho,  das Shova war, auch aufgrund meiner altersbedingt abnehmenden eigenen Agilität, für längere Strecken zu schwerfällig und nach der Anschaffung des Zama, für bergaborientiertes Fahren ohnehin nicht mehr das bevorzugte Gefährt.
Vom ersten Eindruck her war der Wechsel zum Hardtail die richtige Entscheidung.
Es macht richtig Spaß und ich hab das Gefühl, dabei auch noch flott unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2013)

Children, don`t try this at home:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/61547031"]Cotic Bikes Presents - #SizeMatters on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2013)

geht ab wie zäpfchen


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2013)

Ja sehr geiles Video!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2013)

Blümchen, du lebst


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. März 2013)

So nachdem meine Sid etwas korrodiert war und ich eh etwas mehr Federweg sollte gabs nun eine Magura TS6 120 und dazu hab ich weil die recht hoch baut noch den Vorbau negativ montiert, ich hoffe ich komm morgen zu ner ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## ultraschwer (12. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> So Ihr jungen Hüpfer. Hier kommt ein bisschen was von nem Alten Sack, der dachte er wäre härter als viele andere und feststellen musste, das isser nich. Nach drei Tagen La Palma mit dem Hardtail, habe ich kapituliert und bin aufs 180mm Sofa umgestiegen. Fotos gibt es so gut wie keine. Gründe habe ich ja schon mal angerissen. Dafür präsentiere ich ein paar Snapshots aus Videos:
> 
> Achja von wegen Isla del Sol
> 
> ...



hast das rad geklaut oder wieso fährst du mit einweghandschuhen?


----------



## ultraschwer (12. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Children, don`t try this at home:
> 
> Cotic Bikes Presents - #SizeMatters on Vimeo



was alles geht mitm trekkingrad...


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> hast das rad geklaut oder wieso fährst du mit einweghandschuhen?



Ja, das sind die neuen Troy Lee Air Einmalhandschuhe! Extrem sinnvoll bei so schlechten Wetter


----------



## Myagi (14. März 2013)

Test ...


----------



## Myagi (14. März 2013)

Myagi schrieb:


> Test ...



Aha ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (14. März 2013)

Meinst du das vielleicht so?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Meint er Wir machen seit einer weile Nachhilfe im Fotoeinbetten.


----------



## Myagi (14. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Meint er Wir machen seit einer weile Nachhilfe im Fotoeinbetten.



Boah ... das ja was für mich mit dieser Technik hier ... krieg ich hektische Flecken ... Siehste ja ... habe ja bereits am Rad alles Komplizierte weg gelassen 

Danke eure Hilfe und Geduld


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

blöde frage: ist das ein 29er simple mit 26 zoll LRS?


----------



## Baelko (15. März 2013)

Nein, 26" Rahmen und 26" Laufräder


----------



## Myagi (15. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> blöde frage: ist das ein 29er simple mit 26 zoll LRS?



Nope ... is´n 26er Simple in 19" Rahmengröße. Allerdings mit relativ schlanken Reifen aus der Resterampe (2,2).
Irgendwie wirkt es nach viel Platz ... aber isso ;-) Mein Auge hat sich allerdings auch an diese "ich-quetsch-mal-das-HR-ganz-dicht-an´s-Sattelrohr-weil-kurze-Kettenstreben" 29er Optik gewöhnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YETI ANDI (17. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Mein Soul ist jetzt auch fertig.
Cotic Soul in M
Fox Float 130 RLC
Crossmax SL-Conti MK 2.4 Protec.-Tubeless
Bremse:Hope Mini 
Schaltung: XT-XTR 9-fach
Antrieb / Lenker: Race Face
Nach zwei Ausfahrten muß ich sagen:
Steel is real !
Breiter Lenker ,130er Gabel ,fette Reifen,
so macht Hardtail-fahren wieder richtig Spaß.
Das Lenk-und Kletterverhalten ist wirklich hervorragend.
Hätte nicht gedacht das die Geo so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2013)

Wo bleiben die Souls in Green und Duckegg?


----------



## extrafresh78 (17. März 2013)

Gute gegen die Fullys geschlagen Das Cotic ist echt ein unglaublich gutes Bike....mit einem Hardtail so den Berg runterballern können habe ich mir nie vorstellen können.Mittlerweilen will ich kein Fully mehr


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2013)

Wenn ich mal nach HD komme, setz isch dich aufs Rocket Aber ich weiß, was du meinst.


----------



## extrafresh78 (17. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal nach HD komme, setz isch dich aufs Rocket Aber ich weiß, was du meinst.


Ach ja das schöne Rocket.Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren
Also gebe bescheid wenn hier bist


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)

das soul kommt gut.
wenn hier endlich mal der schneematsch weg ist wird das sO)))laris eingeweiht.


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)

the story so far.





vorne kommt noch ein 36er oder 38er blatt, damit die kettenführung auch führen kann.
potentere reifen wenn über den bikemarkt wieder kohle reingekommen ist


----------



## Myagi (18. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> the story so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doppeldaumen ! Sehr schick ! Was für´ne Kassette ? Übersetzung ?


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)

32T blatt, 11-32 kassette (9-fach)


----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2013)

Hi,
habe jetzt mal auf 1x9 inklusive Kettenführung umgerüstet und meinen Sohn auf den Skatplatz begleitet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (18. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> the story so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schaut gut aus,wirst du viel Spass mit haben!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2013)

Skatplatz ist gut bei dem Schneematsch. 18?-20?-....


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. März 2013)

Contra!


----------



## DerDutchman (18. März 2013)

Re!


----------



## YETI ANDI (18. März 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder..


----------



## Schibbl (19. März 2013)

YETI ANDI schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder..


Ich helfe dem hübschen Soul mal nach. Das es auch alle bewundern können.


----------



## Laschpuffer (19. März 2013)

Die 2.4er Kings sehen schon böse dick aus am Soul. Lecker.


----------



## YETI ANDI (19. März 2013)

Dank an Schibbl fürs Nachhelfen.
Bei mir hat es einfach nicht geklappt.


----------



## radzwei (20. März 2013)

Hallo Andi,

klasse geworden. Die Aufkleber auf der Gabel sind super. Wie weit ist denn Deine Sattelstütze ausgezogen bzw. wie groß bist Du? Gefällt mir jedenfalls, die Sattelüberhöhung.

Grüße

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YETI ANDI (20. März 2013)

Bin 1,79 groß.
Sattelstützenauszug ist 275 mm von Oberkante Sitzrohr bis Mitte Sattelgestell, 295mm bis Oberkante Sattel.


----------



## brigdompteur (20. März 2013)

Das Soul ist super
Sind die Aufkleber original von Cotic?oder selbsgemacht.
Gruß


----------



## YETI ANDI (20. März 2013)

Danke.
Die Aufkleber habe ich selbst gemacht.
Inkjet Selbsklebefolie bedruckt und mit dünner Klarsichtfolie versiegelt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Erzähl mal genauer. Will sowas ähnliches machen.


----------



## ultraschwer (21. März 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ich helfe dem hübschen Soul mal nach. Das es auch alle bewundern können.



wasn das fürn lenker? raceface?


----------



## Laschpuffer (21. März 2013)

Raceface steht zumindest drauf:
http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/atlas/atlas-stealth-riser/

Passt würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YETI ANDI (21. März 2013)

Ja, der Lenker ist ein RF Atlas stealth 1/2" riser.

Zu den Aufklebern:
-Zuerst Vorlage für Logo im Netz suchen als jpeg. speichern
-in Word oder Excel Dokument einfügen
-anordnen evtl.Größe,Farbe anpassen
-auf Inkjet Folie wetterfest z.B. von Data Becker drucken.
-trocknen lassen
-die Aufkleber ausschneiden
-als Schutz mit Klarsichtfolie überkleben.
Die Folie ist zwar wetterfest,aber die Druckertinte ist es auf Dauer nicht.
Deshalb ist dieser Schritt notwendig.
Auf diese Art fertige ich schon seit  Jahren Aufkleber an.
Durch die zwei Lagen tragen sie leider etwas dick auf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2013)

Die Infos Inkjetfolie waren sehr hilfreich


----------



## krawa (29. März 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt auch Eins : ). Ich habe sogar einen Baukran dafür eingetauscht!!!!!


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

der arme baukran :/


----------



## Baelko (29. März 2013)

Ich finde das war ein gute Tat, ein Nicolai gegen ein Solaris einzutauschen.  Ich glaube ich habe das gute Stück noch gar nicht live gesehen. Ist das eine Reset Steuersatz?


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

Hm? Dacht ein ragley bagger ist gemeint?!


----------



## brigdompteur (29. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt auch Eins : ). Ich habe sogar einen Baukran dafür eingetauscht!!!!!


geht sicherlich gut nach vorne.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2013)

Nicolai=Baukran, bei der Cotic Family im hohen Norden


----------



## krawa (30. März 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ich finde das war ein gute Tat, ein Nicolai gegen ein Solaris einzutauschen.  Ich glaube ich habe das gute Stück noch gar nicht live gesehen. Ist das eine Reset Steuersatz?



Das mit dem live sehen holen wir bestimmt nach. Es ist ein Acros-Steuersatz.
Das mit dem Tausch Stahl gegen Alu wird sich noch rausstellen!!!!!
Ich gebe dem Cotic aber sicher das ganze Jahr 2013 mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## krawa (30. März 2013)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> geht sicherlich gut nach vorne.



Das tut es richtig gut. Ich bin aber gespannt auf die Harburger-Berge. Ich hoffe der kann auch Bergab ; ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. März 2013)

Kann er eigentlich ganz gut. 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt!


----------



## krawa (30. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Kann er eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt!



Danke!!!
Ich denke das ja auch mit den Bergen. Leider hatte ich die Angewohnheit bei dem 26er CC häufiger über den Lenker abzusteigen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es mit dem Solaris ja, draufzubleiben ; ).


----------



## brigdompteur (31. März 2013)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ar mit meinem heute auch mal unterwegs.Gruß


----------



## Baelko (1. April 2013)

so würde meins auch aussehen....vielleicht noch leichtere Laufräder. Ich liebe die Speedneedle.


----------



## radzwei (1. April 2013)

bis auf den Fahrradständer. Der sieht mir doch zu rustikal aus.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. April 2013)

Aber komplett recyclebar!


----------



## superson1c (1. April 2013)

Schöner Aufbau. Welcher Lenker ist das?


----------



## Baelko (2. April 2013)

Tippe auf Truvativ


----------



## Centi (2. April 2013)

Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2013)

Noir T30


----------



## MichiP (2. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ja, ein 29" Fully wird ab April lieferbar sein.








Bilder,Fakten,Preise


----------



## brigdompteur (2. April 2013)

superson1c schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau. Welcher Lenker ist das?



Wie Lord Shadow schon richtig gesehen hat, es ist ein Truvativ Noir T30. @Baelko tja, wollte auch erst die Crest verbauen,wiege aber fahrfertig knappe 80kg und so habe ich noch Reserven.Das Solaris kann eben mehr als nur Waldautobahn,aber das wissen wir ja.
Gruß


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2013)

@michi: Wenns April wird, erst zum Ende hin, sonst eher Mai
Bekomme mein neues Rocket leider auch erst Anfang Mai.


----------



## MichiP (2. April 2013)

Wolltet Ihr aber nicht schon mal was verraten? Oder gibt es noch nicht offizielles?


----------



## Bloemfontein (3. April 2013)

Soo, auch wenns nach wie vor nichts neues am Radel gibt mal wieder ein Bild 
Kommen soll demnächste aber ne neue Hinterradbremse sowie ne neue Sattelstütze 
Da ich so langsam mal gesund werde und das Wetter auch besser hat für mich nun auch die Saison 2013 angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (3. April 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wolltet Ihr aber nicht schon mal was verraten? Oder gibt es noch nicht offizielles?


.... 
Verraten dürfen wir dass das Rocket ein 29er Schwestermodell bekommt, das heißt dann Rocket 29". 

Weiterhin kommt noch ein Fully in leichterer Ausführung (Trail, XC, Marathon), auch jeweils in 26" und 29". 

Den eigentlichen Knaller bezüglich der Produktion der Rahmen dürfen wir aber noch nicht verraten. 

Wir hoffen das Rocket 29" zum Bike Festival am Gardasee vorzustellen, d.h. Ende April. Der Rest der Modelle kommt dann nach und nach, wir werden die dann in Willingen vorstellen.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Den eigentlichen Knaller bezüglich der Produktion der Rahmen dürfen wir aber noch nicht verraten.




Ich bitte um Bestätigung, dass es sich nicht um »Aluschrott« oder noch schlimmer um »hydroforming Aluschrott« handelt.


----------



## Baelko (3. April 2013)

Bestätigt, die Bauart des Rocket weiter unverändert weitergeführt. Sprich Hauptrahmen und Druckstreben aus Stahl, Schwinge aus Alu.


----------



## MichiP (3. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....
> Verraten dürfen wir dass das Rocket ein 29er Schwestermodell bekommt, das heißt dann Rocket 29".
> 
> Weiterhin kommt noch ein Fully in leichterer Ausführung (Trail, XC, Marathon), auch jeweils in 26" und 29".
> ...



Alles klar,

bin ja mal gespannt was da aus den Hut gezogen wird


----------



## scylla (3. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....
> Den eigentlichen Knaller bezüglich der Produktion der Rahmen dürfen wir aber noch nicht verraten.



*Spekulationsmodus an*
Produktion nach good old England zurückverlagert?
*Spekulationsmodus aus*


----------



## Baelko (3. April 2013)

@ Vero ....hast du Frau Schlotterbeck im Wald getroffen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2013)

@Blümchen: Du könntest es wenigstens mal woanders hinstellen.


----------



## radzwei (3. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Bestätigt, die Bauart des Rocket weiter unverändert weitergeführt. Sprich Hauptrahmen und Druckstreben aus Stahl, Schwinge aus Alu.


 
Spekuliere, dass das 29er Fully ein gebogenes Sitzrohr bekommt. 


spannend

Horst


----------



## alli333i (4. April 2013)

ich spekuliere, sie bauen den neuen Flaschenhalter-Standard ein...........


----------



## Bergaufschieber (4. April 2013)

der Feierabend wird schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2013)

Großartiges BFE.


----------



## Baelko (4. April 2013)

Ein echtes Männer Bibi....


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2013)

Solaris in M um HH für Probefahrt gesucht!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563136&page=2


----------



## tommi101 (4. April 2013)

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit schon mal ein BFe hatte, hier mein neues Solaris:








Das Rad klettert unverschämt gut und ist sehr schnell aufm Trail. Dazu passt es mir in Größe L bei 1,86m/90cm hervorragend. Vorbau 70mm, Lenker 9° Backsweep.
Macht ordentlich Spaß das Teil. Sollte eigentlich nur als Übergangsbike gefahren werden bis mein 29er "Baukran" kommt.....aber ich glaub ich behalts einfach


----------



## brigdompteur (4. April 2013)

@ tommi
Dein Solaris gefällt mir richtig gut
Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

totem männerrad 

das grüne solaris ist aber noch eine ganze ecke geiler. ok, der zahnstocher vorne...


----------



## dangerousD (5. April 2013)

@Tommi

Da bekomme ich fast Lust auf ein Riesenrad... sehr schön, das Solaris 
Welche Felgen fährst Du? 29er Flow? Wie sind Deine ErFAHRungen in Bezug auf Steifigkeit - hier habe ich bei 0,1t Fahrergewicht schon mit den 26er Flow Probleme, wenn es mal in eine Kompression oder heftige Schräglage geht... deshalb wechsle ich auch demnächst.


----------



## Myagi (5. April 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solaris in M um HH für Probefahrt gesucht!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=563136&page=2




... äh ... ich hab´doch eins ... ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2013)

Dann schreib ihn doch mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (5. April 2013)

@Brig , andie, dangerous
Danke!
Mein erstes 29er HT war das TransAM29....das fuhr sich auch gut, aber das Solaris ist da nochmal ne andere Nummer. Klar, der Rahmen ist um einiges leichter....aber die Geo ist einfach absolut stimmig. Sobald es trockener wird wechsel ich wieder auf Maxxis Ikons, die rollen nochmals besser und dämpfen durch das große Volumen sehr gut.
Ja, das sind Flows (ohne EX). Ich wiege auch ~90kg und habe bislang keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern, haben aber auch noch nicht sooo viel gelaufen. Sind auch nur normale Hoops, also nicht von Hand und belastungsgerecht eingespeicht. Mein Einsatzbereich mit dem Solaris ist aber eher CC mit weniger harten Trails, daher würde es für mich wahrscheinlich auch die ArchEX tun.
Willst Du noch breiter gehen als die Flow? Nicht dass das am Ende zu träge wird und die Spritzigkeit verloren geht...


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

hat schon mal jemand die h plus son todestrieb ins auge gefasst?
http://hplusson.com/products/todestrieb


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

Todestrieb, wie geil


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

eben :evil:


----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Ich frage mich, warum die es alle nicht schaffen, die Innenbreite anzugeben


----------



## MichiP (5. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum die es alle nicht schaffen, die Innenbreite anzugeben



25mm bei 710g pro Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Hmmm...

Hört sich eher so mittelmäßig an. Aber der Name ist geil


----------



## martn (6. April 2013)

da kreuzen sich die linken und rechten speichen ja vorm nippel... ob das so gut is...


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2013)

@Tommi

Habe mir die TrackMack von Sun rausgelassen - 34mm außen, 29mm innen bei ca. 550g. Mal sehen, wie die sich schlagen. Ich hatte einmal Gelegenheit, die 35mm Syntace zu fahren - mit 1,3bar im Conti RQ. Das war spritzig UND griffig  Aber zu teuer, deshalb hoffe ich eine gute Alternative gefunden zu haben.


----------



## tommi101 (6. April 2013)

Die TrackMack von Sun hatte ich noch gar nicht auf`m Schirm. 29mm Maulweite ist auf jeden Fall mal ein ordentliches Kaliber...sollte aber gerade noch so durch den Hinterbau gehen  
Hast Du den Rahmen schon?


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2013)

@Tommi

Ja, Bike ist schon da. Seit einem guten halben Jahr bin ich begeisterter Rocketeer:






Wegen der Reifenfreiheit mache ich mir da keine Gedanken  Das Bild gab's hier zwar schonmal, aber ist ja schließlich ein Bilderfaden  Wenn der neue LRS da ist, gibt es ein Update.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2013)

Orange ist doch auch irgendwie geil. Habe ab Mai dann ja auch das Vergnügen, nur leider keine weiße Gabel.


----------



## tommi101 (6. April 2013)

@dangerrou s
Ahh...ich hatte Dich so verstanden das Du Dir bereits ernste Gedanken über ein 29er
machst.
Kennt ihr den schon? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIDjIPwz8yY"]29ROCKS! The movie by VTT29.com - Cedric Gracia & Simon AndrÃ© on 29ers - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Julian62 (6. April 2013)

@dangerousD: Wunderbar  Schönes Bike und super Panorama..


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Keller sind die Gedanken ja frei 

Noch ein Bike kann ich nicht unterbringen, und von den jetzigen trennen mag ich mich auch nicht... Muss wohl erst ein Haus bauen  




tommi101 schrieb:


> @dangerrou s
> Ahh...ich hatte Dich so verstanden das Du Dir bereits ernste Gedanken über ein 29er
> machst.
> Kennt ihr den schon?
> ...


----------



## alli333i (7. April 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> der Feierabend wird schön...





gooooiiiiiilllll!!!!


welcher Sattel ist das wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducsasch (7. April 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> der Feierabend wird schön...



Servus!

Was ist das denn für ein Sattel?


----------



## Bergaufschieber (7. April 2013)

Der Sattel war in seinem ersten Leben ein Selle Italia SLR. Nachdem er etwas unschön wurde habe ich ihn vor 6 Jahren gefleddert und mit ´nem Stück Kuhpopo beziehen lassen. Der ist zwar jetzt auch schon etwas mitgenommen aber wird von Tag zu Tag schöner.


----------



## Ducsasch (7. April 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Der Sattel war in seinem ersten Leben ein Selle Italia SLR. Nachdem er etwas unschön wurde habe ich ihn vor 6 Jahren gefleddert und mit ´nem Stück Kuhpopo beziehen lassen. Der ist zwar jetzt auch schon etwas mitgenommen aber wird von Tag zu Tag schöner.



Coole Sache, sieht gut aus ... !


----------



## switchback (7. April 2013)

Moin moin,

hier mal mein COTIC SOUL. Bin von der Wendigkeit echt positiv überrascht. Das Bike ist gerade noch in der Einfahrphase . 
Facts: Syntace Komponenten, Dt Swiss, SLX komplett, Rock Shox SID 120 mm,
Gewicht: 12,7 kg (inkl Pedale)


----------



## Nafets190 (7. April 2013)

cotic bfe von nafets_190 auf Flickr


----------



## Manni1599 (10. April 2013)

Moin Moin!

Nachdem Catsoft mit seinem SOUL, Crissie mit ihrem SODA und letztendlich Myagi mit seinem SOLARIS beste Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet hatten, habe ich mich für das SOLARIS entschieden. Letzten Samstag dann schnell zu Carsten, den für mich vorbreiteten Rahmen in CYAN und M abgeholt. Der Aufbau ersteinmal mit Teilen aus der Restekiste:
RS RECON GOLD, FULCRUM Red Metal SL, Conti X-King Race Sport 2.4, XTR Kurbel und Umwerfer, X0 Schaltwerk, X9 Trigger, Formula RX Bremsen (180-160) XT Kasette und Kette, SLR mit Easton XC 70, Sytace Megaforce 80mm/31,6 und Vector in 780 mm
So wie auf dem Bild wiegt die ganze Fuhre 11,7 Kg.
Da geht sicher mit der Zeit noch etwas. Spacerturm verschwindet nach der ersten ordentlichen Probefahrt.
Die kurze Runde heute Abend macht schon sehr viel Lust auf mehr....

So sieht es aus:




Antrieb:




Noch eins:




Viele Grüße,
Manni

(ach ja, Fotograf werde ich wohl keiner mehr....)


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2013)

sieht doch schon mal gut aus.

habe gestern umgebaut, wollte aber fahren...

möchte jemand eine fox float 32 für sein solaris?


----------



## Laschpuffer (11. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn ich mich an die 29er Gazellen erst gewöhnen muss. Aber sag mal, regnet es in Deinem Wohnzimmer (Lichtreflektionen auf der Linse)?


----------



## Bergaufschieber (11. April 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, auch wenn ich mich an die 29er Gazellen erst gewöhnen muss. Aber sag mal, regnet es in Deinem Wohnzimmer (Lichtreflektionen auf der Linse)?



denke eher, dass wahre Schönheit blendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (11. April 2013)

Ah, die Knisterfolie links, hab ich nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Myagi (11. April 2013)

Na denn Manni, willkommen im Solaris Rüden Club ;-) Viel Spaß damit, sieht sehr gut aus. Coole "Restekiste" haste ... ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2013)

Moin!

Danke euch allen für die freundlichen Kommentare. Bei der Restekiste sollte ich Roberts Fundus nicht unterschlagen, was man da so alles findet.....

So, jetzt nochmal ein paar schönere Bilder:












Heute bin ich dann trotz des trüben Wetters doch mal eine kleine Runde, gut 20 km, nur Rad- und Wirtschaftswege, gefahren. Fühle mich sauwohl auf dem Rad. Freue mich schon auf Sonntag, da wird es wohl eine längere Tour werden.
Der Spacerturm ist dann nach der Runde heute gefallen.


----------



## Havi (12. April 2013)

Schön geworden Manni, obwohl ich dich eher nicht als 29er Kunden auf dem Schirm hatte


----------



## Baelko (12. April 2013)

Thanks Lord....endlich fertig  Mein erstes SSP....der Aufbau hat nur 2 Monate gedauert, da ich tapfer auf ein Kettenblatt meiner Freunde von Rotor gewartet habe.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2013)

goil 
... bis auf die pedale.

gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (12. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> goil
> ... bis auf die pedale.



und die Gabel - ist aber wahrscheinlich Geschmacksache
(ich komme mit den Carbongeschwüren am Stahlrad einfach nicht klar)


----------



## Baelko (12. April 2013)

Die Pedale hat der Lord für die Probefahrt dran geschraubt. Ich fahre Klickies. So, jetzt das Cotic Shirt über gezogen und raus. Meine erste Fahrt mit einem SSP....


----------



## exto (12. April 2013)

Wir sollten unsere beiden Simples mal zusammen fotografieren, damit mal die ganze Bandbreite möglicher Aufbauten sichtbar wird


----------



## Baelko (12. April 2013)

So, Jungs, bin gerade zurück von der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt mit dem Simple. Zu geil, das Geräusch der Hope SSP Nabe, was für ein Lärm. Die Übersetzung muss noch geändert werden. 32/18 ist für die flachen Stücke zu wenig (Nähmaschine). Da ich damit viele leichten Anstiege im sitzen hoch komme, denke ich 32/16 wäre besser. Am Berg geht das Ding richtig nach vorne, wiegt ja nichts die Karre.


----------



## scylla (12. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Thanks Lord....endlich fertig  Mein erstes SSP....



sehr geil


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2013)

Aber erst dem Fachmann wiedersprechen Ja, ja.....


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2013)

Havi schrieb:


> Schön geworden Manni, obwohl ich dich eher nicht als 29er Kunden auf dem Schirm hatte



Ja, hatte mich auch nicht als Reiter eines 29ers auf dem Zettel. Aber dann kam es irgendwie anders.......GSD!

Bist Du bei BF?


----------



## martn (13. April 2013)

in zwei wochen gehts wieder nach finale, da hab ich mal die dias von letztem jahr ausgegraben...




Cotic Solaris FR by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Baelko (13. April 2013)

Dias...?! Viele junge Menschen kennen das gar nicht mehr. Papa, was ist ein Plattenspieler und ein Diaprojektor


----------



## martn (13. April 2013)

so jung bin ich ja leider auch nich mehr und schallplatten hab ich diese woche auch schon erworben... 

sachma carsten, habt ihr schaltaugen auf lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. April 2013)

Haben wir.


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2013)

Das finale und alles entscheidende Update ist vollbracht. Ab jetzt kann man mit dem Bike fahren. Alles bisher war rumgeeier, behindert durch unvollkommenes Material 





Ab sofort dürft Ihr also Höchstleistungen von mir erwarten, rofl. Jetzt gibt es keine Ausreden mehr! 

Die Kenner unter Euch werden sofort sehen was ich meine...


----------



## palazzo (14. April 2013)

Sieht echt super aus. Wie hast du denn die Stütze bearbeitet?


----------



## Baelko (14. April 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> ....Ab sofort dürft Ihr also Höchstleistungen von mir erwarten, rofl. Jetzt gibt es keine Ausreden mehr!......


....du meinst sicher die Stange in deinem Garten für Klimmzüge. Also ich kann das nur bestätigen. 2x mal die Woche Krafttraining, danach geht es am Berg alles viel leichter.  

Sorry, Leute, ich habe gute Laune. Seit gefühlt mehreren Monaten kann man sich bei uns wieder in den Wald trauen. Der weiße Dreck ist weg, endlich wird es Frühling.


----------



## scylla (14. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Sorry, Leute, ich habe gute Laune.



kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen 

 @derAndre
mein Kennerblick analysiert messerscharf, dass dir das Rad zufällig in eine Pfütze Rohrfrei gefallen ist


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2013)

Palazzo und Scylla Ihr habt natürlich recht. Ich wollte eigentlich schreiben. "Ich habe 100% rot entfernt" aber dann habe ich auf dem Foto entdeckt das ich tatsächlich unter der Gabel noch etwas vergessen habe. Nichts desto trotz ist es so schon viel besser. Wer mir unter die Gabel guckt ist selber schuld - mich eingeschlossen!

Palazzo, wie scylla geschrieben hat, ich habe etwas Rohrfrei in ein Glas mit warmen Wasser geschüttet. Darin tauche ich dann kurz die eloxierten Teile. Vorher natürlich Dichtungen etc. entfernen  Dann wieder rausholen und abputzen, Handschuhe und Schutzbrille nicht vergessen. Das Ganze mache ich dann so lange, bis das Teil rohes Alu ist. Dann ein bisschen polieren und gut.

Carsten, selbst mein Sohn, hält die Stange nicht. Die Frage wer mehr Klimmzüge schaft, wird von Tag zu Tag schwieriger zu beantworten und der kleine ist erst acht. Zum Schnee. Ich hatte heute feinstes Wetter hier und konnte nicht fahren. Das ist Folter! Dann lieber 20cm Schnee und zeit zum fahren!


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2013)

hier ist ja richtig leben 

habe gestern einen neuen cotic prototypen auf dem trail gesehen


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier ist ja richtig leben
> 
> habe gestern einen neuen cotic prototypen auf dem trail gesehen



IIiiieeeh, Alu!!!!!


----------



## Laschpuffer (15. April 2013)

Jehova, Jehova, er hat Jehova gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (15. April 2013)

Vorsicht! ab hier nur bei Interesse weiterlesen:

Gedanken zum BFe
Ich habe mir damals den Rahmen ausgesucht, um perfekt fürs Stolperbiken ausgerüstet zu sein. Attribute sollten sein: kurzer Radstand, kurze Kettenstrebe, flacher Lenkwinkel, sehr kurzes Sitzrohr zum tiefen Versenken des Sattels und die Möglichkeit große Gabeln einzubauen. Mit etwas Glück landete ich beim BFe.

Was habe ich nun? Kurzer Radstand, kurze Kettenstrebe, super kurzes Sitzrohr, Lenkwinkel angenehm flach, eine 150er Gabel *UND* worauf ich damals nicht geachtet habe - mir aber bestens in den Kram passt - ein relativ hohes Tretlager. Bei aktuellem Aufbau (ohne Sag) über der Achslinie, also + X.

Diese Kurzzusammenfassung der Geometrie zeigt schon deutlich Gegensätze zu aktuellen Rahmentrends. 
Nicht _lang, flach, flacher am flachsten und noch ein wenig länger_. (Ach ja, und es ist keine Fully  ) Nicht nur deswegen erachte ich das BFe als im Grunde konkurrenzlos. Selbst wenn ich mir jeden Rahmen der Welt aussuchen dürfte, wäre es immer noch das BFe. 

Das Rad ist halt nicht das typische Bikeparkgefährt. Wie treffend die Beschreibung des Rahmens doch ist: "Es wurde für die Reviere entwickelt, in denen kein Lift vorhanden ist und in dem erst selbst der Berg erklommen werden muss bevor der Abfahrtsspaß folgt." 
Und genau so funktioniert es: Ausgewogen berg auf wie berg ab. So verlangt es dem Fahrer eine äußerst aktive Fahrweise ab, belohnt aber auch jeden, der sich diese Mühe macht.

Der Effekt ist nicht zu übersehen. Seit ich BFe fahre ging es mit der Technik steil bergauf, einige trialspezifischen Techniken kamen dazu und die meisten Fahrer auf den langhubigen Enduros hängt man immer noch ab. _Vielen Dank für dieses Bike lieber Herr Cotic!_

Diese Anti-Mainstream-Geometrie zeigt halt, dass die Cotic-Gemeinde ein kleiner, verrückter Haufen ist.

Lg,
Elbambell


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

*hust* *hust* Cheaptrick... *hust* *hust* ok, kein stahl


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2013)

Elbambell, was Du mit dem Baby machst ist aber auch Beispiellos! 

Was die Bikeparktauglichkeit angeht, so hast Du aus meiner Sicht zumindest was highspeed Gerumpel angeht recht. Ansonsten komme ich im Park ganz passabel damit klar. Hier ist der limitierende Faktor aber der Fahrer und nicht das Bike. Fliegen tut das Bike großartig und landet sehr sanft, wenn man sich ein bisschen Mühe gibt. Ich würde gerne mal das BFe in L fahren um den Vergleich zu ziehen. Könnte mir vorstellen das es mittlerweile etwas besser zu mir passt. Vielleicht kommt ja auch bei mir irgendwann ein zwei BFe in Haus. Ein zum Ballern und fliegen und eins zu stoplern und den Rest.

Allerdings brauche ich auch irgendwann mal wieder ein Fully für La Palma, Finale & Co. Ich werde ja auch nicht jünger, hehe.


----------



## exto (15. April 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Bla, bla, blubb...



Es kommt aber auch immer drauf an, wer auf dem Ding sitzt!

Wenn ich dich so fahren sehe, ob life oder im Video, denke ich, dass meine Minderbegabung, die trotz 20 Jahren biken in dieser Hinsicht deutlich werden, sicher auch nicht durch das beste Bfe aller Zeiten ausgeglichen werden.

Das wollte ich mal los werden


----------



## Elbambell (15. April 2013)

Danke, danke. Das Bike muss sowas aber auch erlauben... Und das wollte ich einfach mal loswerden. 

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann auch mit dem BFe richtig ballern, es fordert den Fahrer nur mehr als die modernen Enduros. 

Das CT hat ein viel tiefer liegendes Tretlager wenn ich mich nicht täusche. (Über das Aussehen sprechen wir ja nicht, aber.... Das CT? ... Zählt das als annehmbar?)


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Das CT hat ein viel tiefer liegendes Tretlager wenn ich mich nicht täusche. (Über das Aussehen sprechen wir ja nicht, aber.... Das CT? ... Zählt das als annehmbar?)



nein sir, da täuschen sie sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. April 2013)

Vor dem rebirth (tschuldigung für das billige Wortspiel ) der Stahlrahmen für's Grobe war das Cheap Trick lange in meiner engeren Auswahl. Dann gab's irgendwann Gott sei Dank das Ragley Blue Pig.

BTW: Gehört "Ragley" hier im Cotic-Forum eigentlich auch in diese "Jehova" - Kategorie?


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2013)

Gesteinigt wird nur, wer "on one" schreibt, und sie auch noch für die gelungene Zugführung lobt...


----------



## ultraschwer (16. April 2013)

da habe ich aber glück gehabt


----------



## Elbambell (16. April 2013)

Das untere Bild von mir, geschossen von jjom, steht zur Auswahl des Fotos des Tages


----------



## scylla (16. April 2013)

@Elbambell
schöner Liebesbrief an dein Fahrrad 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Gesteinigt wird nur, wer "on one" schreibt, und sie auch noch für die gelungene Zugführung lobt...



puh, wenigstens nur die Hälfte Steine


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

mario


----------



## Baelko (16. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ...BTW: Gehört "Ragley" hier im Cotic-Forum eigentlich auch in diese "Jehova" - Kategorie?


....doch steht auch auf der Liste, da bewerfen wir dich aber mit leeren Bierdosen


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

wenn wir gerade sos chön bei den mitbewerbern von der insel sind.
cy hat nicht zufällig ein stahl rennrad in der pipeline?


----------



## exto (16. April 2013)

Crosser sind die besseren Rennräder

Zu dem Thema hab' ich letztens was recht erhellendes im Blog von GEBLA gelesen. Übrigens ne gute Adresse für Stahlfahrradliebhaber.

Damit aus den leeren Bierdosen keine vollen werden, noch'n Cotic:





Frühling is ganz was Feines !


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

ist ja nicht so als ob ich kein x hätte...
finde das sieht mit schmalen reifen irgendwie kastriert aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (16. April 2013)

Das Roadrat vielleicht?
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/urban/product/review-cotic-roadrat-10010


----------



## kona.orange (17. April 2013)

Wenn man vom Teufel spricht.
Das neue Modell:
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/roadrat
[ame="http://vimeo.com/64154510"]Cotic Roadrat on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## huxley (18. April 2013)

Ist das neue Roadrat schon bei Eaven Cycles in der Preisliste (sehe da keinen Jahrgang oder so)?

Und kommt es immer mit Gabel (für 349,00)?


----------



## kona.orange (18. April 2013)

Ich glaube da mußt du erstmal bei cotic.co.uk schauen. Wie ichs verstanden hab sind die neuen Rahmen auch erst gestern bei denen auf der Insel angekommen.


----------



## chem (20. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Crosser sind die besseren Rennräder
> 
> Zu dem Thema hab' ich letztens was recht erhellendes im Blog von GEBLA gelesen. Übrigens ne gute Adresse für Stahlfahrradliebhaber.



Kannst du den Blogeintrag mal verlinken. Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht einen Crosser zulegen soll weil ich pures Rennradfahren irgendwie kastrierend finde.


----------



## exto (20. April 2013)

Google mal "Gebla Blog". Müsste aktuell der vorletzte Eintrag sein. "The Rapha Continental".

Kastriert ist tatsächlich der passende Ausdruck. Seit ich das Roadrat habe, vermisse ich das Rennrad keine Minute. Ok, es ist ein bisschen lang (weil es die Flatbar-Variante ist), aber das bin ich von meiner alten italienischen Rennsemmel in RH 60 gewohnt. Das sollte mit der neuen Geometrie etwas entschärft sein.
Ein "richtiger" Crosser kam für mich nicht in Frage, weil ich auf der Straße bzw. auf Feldwegen noch lieber Eingängig unterwegs bin, als im "richtigen" Gelände. Da war das Roadrat das beste Paket.


----------



## chem (20. April 2013)

Ich möchte vor allem mal 3-4 Stunden am Stück fahren ohne gleich Rückenschmerzen zu bekommen. Zuletzt bin ich mal eine ganze Nacht durchgefahren um am Morgen jemanden zu überraschen. Weil mein Zeitplan nicht so ganz aufging, bin ich mit dem Fixie (Rennradreifen) über einen relativ guten Feldweg gefahren und natürlich sollte es nicht anders sein, habe ich mir einen Platten geholt.

Leider bin ich momentan unendlich knapp bei Kasse und ich möchte schon wieder ein paar Gänge haben


----------



## Baelko (20. April 2013)

@chem, 
welche Größe würdest du bei X oder Roadrat benötigen? Kann noch mal bei uns der Reste-Rampe nachschauen was wir da haben. 

 @exto...als du dein RR gekauft hast, gab es noch kein X. Ich liebe das X Ding...das musst du mal probieren.


----------



## chem (20. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @chem,
> welche Größe würdest du bei X oder Roadrat benötigen? Kann noch mal bei uns der Reste-Rampe nachschauen was wir da haben.



Ich bin 1.91 groß also bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich etwas um RH 60 (oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PACE- (20. April 2013)

mein Soul ist auch fertig aufgebaut. Hier die ersten Bilder:











​


----------



## exto (21. April 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @exto...als du dein RR gekauft hast, gab es noch kein X. Ich liebe das X Ding...das musst du mal probieren.



Wenn's das mit horizontalen Ausfallenden oder - noch besser - mit EBB gäbe, hätte ich schon eins


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2013)

neumodischer schnickschnack

das soul ist gut.

und irgendwie gewöhne ich mich an tapered usw. steuerrohre. am BeFe sieht das 44er rohr auch gut aus.


----------



## scylla (28. April 2013)

so, jetzt hab ich endgültig ein ganz furchtbares Luxusproblem...
welches Rad soll ich denn nur heute Abend in den Koffer packen für die Sierra Nevada? 
Die Rakete oder das Würstchen?
Ich zerbrech mir hier schon den ganzen Tag lang den Kopf. Jetzt lass ich euch entscheiden  Meinungen?


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. April 2013)

Rocket. In unbekanntem Terrain schadet es nie, Reserven zu haben.
Wundervolles BFe übrigens.
Laß krachen


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. April 2013)

So würde ich es auch machen.
Der riesen Taco und das mini Kettenblatt sind keine tolle Kobi, sonst sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. April 2013)

Thx 

na gut, dann wird halt jetzt die Rakete eingetütet (und das Würstchen dann an Pfingsten in den Vosges eingeweiht )

_Edit: wenn's blöd kommt... entscheiden sich die großen Fragen des Lebens von ganz alleine 
Rakete hatte ne Fehlzündung (Teil der Schwingenbefestigung verloren), Würstchen wurde verpackt _

Den Taco find ich auch nicht so toll optisch, aber ich bin ja schon froh, dass es überhaupt endlich ein gescheites System für 1fach und <30Z gibt, mit dem man eine ordentliche Kettenlinie und eine ordentliche KeFü hat.

Die Gabel tausch ich wahrscheinlich noch mit meinem Mann. Er will ne Luftgabel (hab ich), ich will ein Absenksystem (hat er: U-Turn). Der Sitzwinkel ist schon etwas "naja" beim Hochfahren. 
Ansonsten warte ich noch auf das Umrüst-Set für die königliche Hinterradnabe, die da eigentlich rein gehört. Das Spank-Laufrad ist nur vom anderen HT geliehen.

Fazit nach der ersten Tour:
hoch... geht. Also man kommt irgendwie hoch, aber besonders viel Laune macht's nicht. 
runter... wow  Trotz (oder wegen) dem hohen Tretlager absolut top, überhaupt nicht kipplig o.ä. wie ich das von anderen Rädern mit hohem Tretlager kenne. Super verspielt, macht einfach Spaß! Ich hab mich sofort darauf "zu Hause" gefühlt.

PS: so sah das Würstchen in einem früheren Leben mal aus


----------



## Nafets190 (2. Mai 2013)

Noch ein schwarzes Bifi. Da war noch alles ganz. Bisschen später ist mir die Pedalachse gebrochen .




Cotic BFe von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## superson1c (5. Mai 2013)

Hier mein neues Soul.

Habe dafür meinen 150mm "Baukran"D) abgegeben. Ist natürlich schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zum Fully, aber im Moment auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung für meine Fahrerei.









Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung kürze ich noch wenn ich mal Lust habe. Erstmal wird gefahren.


----------



## Centi (5. Mai 2013)

Schöne Farbe, toller Aufbau! Hätte nicht gedacht, das die Farbe so gut raus kommt!

Nur die Spacer oben finde ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Mai 2013)

superson1c schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Soul.



Sehr cool. Duck Egg rockt!!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2013)

schöne farbe beim soul.


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2013)

Farbe und Aufbau sind kuhl   Viel Spaß damit, mach's dreckig!

Nicht so ganz gefallen will mir das tapered Steuerrohr, da finde ich persönlich die 44mm Version schöner. Vielleicht muss ich es mir aber auch nur öfter anschauen


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Mai 2013)

Mein Bifi mal wieder in Aktion!


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

wo kann man cotic bfe komplettbikes beziehen?

d
anke


----------



## Baelko (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo, komplette Cotic Bikes gibt es nur in England. Es ist nicht möglich die in Europa zu beziehen da die Frachtkosten zu hoch sind. Der Versand eines Rahmenkartons kostet von UK nach Deutschland ca. 40,- bis 50,- Euros. Auf der Eaven Cycles Seite sind Händler genannt die sicher komplette Bikes aufbauen. http://www.eaven-cycles.com/haendler Alternativ bei EC den Rahmen bestellen und Bike vom Händler vor Ort aufbauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (7. Mai 2013)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mein Bifi mal wieder in Aktion!



Super Bild und den Blick schön weit nach vorne gerichtet!


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2013)

Danke baelko!


----------



## frogmatic (7. Mai 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> wo kann man cotic bfe komplettbikes beziehen?
> 
> d
> anke





Baelko schrieb:


> Auf der Eaven Cycles Seite sind Händler genannt die sicher komplette Bikes aufbauen. http://www.eaven-cycles.com/haendler Alternativ bei EC den Rahmen bestellen und Bike vom Händler vor Ort aufbauen lassen.



Hmmm, 3 Händler bundesweit...

Alnternativ könntest du auch ein nettes, lehrreiches Projekt draus machen, wenn du dir einen fähigen Schrauber in deiner Nähe suchst, der dich ein bisschen an die Hand nimmt


----------



## dangerousD (8. Mai 2013)

Naja, ein Fahrrad aufbauen ist ja keine Rocketscience  Aber etwas Hilfe/Anleitung tut sicher ganz gut dabei...


----------



## radzwei (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei, mein Solaris aufzubauen. Dank Carsten war der Steuersatz schon montiert. Den Gabelkonus habe ich mit einem grauen Kunststoffrohr (40 mm/1,8mm) für nen Euro aus dem Baumarkt (Sanitärabteilung) auf den Schaft der 1.5 Gabel geklopft. Ein Ende des Rohres hat einen größeren Durchmesser (wo die Dichtung ist) als 40mm und ist gerade lang genug für die 1.5" an der Gabelbrücke. Schaft vorher fetten, hilft ungemein. 

Heute werde ich die SLX-Bremsleitungen kürzen. Ist auch neu für mich, aber es gibt Anleitungen auf den Internetseiten der diversen Bike-Magazine. Ein Cutter reicht hierfür. Möglicherweise werde ich mir aber ein Entlüftungsset besorgen, damit es keine Dreckelei gibt.

Tretlagereinbau: 
Kommt drauf an, von welchem Hersteller und welches System.
Aktuell von Shimano lassen sich die Lager und Kurbeln sehr einfach einbauen. Das Kunststoffwerkzeug zum Aufschieben der Kurbel auf die Achse kostet nicht die Welt und ist eine sinnvolle Investition.

Schaltung:
Eine geeignete Zange zum Kürzen der Schaltzüge ist zu empfehlen und braucht man häufiger. Schaltung einstellen sollte eh jeder können. 
Laufräder kann man teilweise auf Wunsch konfigurieren. Habe meine bei Laufraddesign geordert und diese sind schon auf den Weg zu mir. Selber Laufräder einspeichen  geht auch, wenn man die Speichenlänge kennt oder ausrechnen kann. Ist halt zeitaufwendig und mache ich eigentlich nur, wenn eine Felge mal durch ist. Wenn man nicht denken will, pappt man die neue Felge an das alte Laufrad und steckt die Speichen einfach um. Beim Zentrieren muss man dann halt aufpassen, dass die Nabe mittig liegt, was beim Umstecken der Speichen anfangs nicht gegeben ist.

Wer sein Rad selber aufbaut und wartet, kann sich auch in der Pampa helfen und muss nicht heimschieben. Und man weiß, welches Werkzeug auf der Tour mitzunehmen ist.

Grüße

Horst




dangerousD schrieb:


> Naja, ein Fahrrad aufbauen ist ja keine Rocketscience  Aber etwas Hilfe/Anleitung tut sicher ganz gut dabei...


----------



## riesling73 (8. Mai 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Schaltung:
> Eine geeignete Zange zum Kürzen der Schaltzüge ist zu empfehlen und braucht man häufiger. Schaltung einstellen sollte eh jeder können.


 
Ein wirklich guter Seitenschneider aus dem Handwerker- und nicht Heimwerkerbedarf ist IMHO hier die beste Lösung.

LG

riesling73


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. Mai 2013)

Seitenschneider und Schaltzüge kürzen, dass dürfte auch für Handwerkermaterial hart werden. Dafür gibt es wie vorgenannt spezielle Zangen die doch etwas härter an der Schnittkante sind und ein anderes Hebelverhältnis aufweisen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2013)

Aber einen Bowdenzugschneider brauchts dafür nicht. Aber gutes Werkzeug (dt. Knipex) ist Pflicht. Für Werkzeug gilt mehr als für jeden anderen Bereich wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hab zu dem Zweck beim Klavierstimmer einen Saitenschneider abgestaubt. Geilstes Gerät in meiner Werkzeugkiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2013)

Also zum Saiten schneiden nimmt man im Schwabenland dieses Werkzeug:






Mal sehen, wann ihr Nörds drauf kommt


----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann ihr Nörds drauf kommt



Wenn Ihr gelernt habt, wie man ´nen richtigen Kartoffelsalat macht!


----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr gelernt habt, wie man ´nen richtigen Kartoffelsalat macht!



Den Schuh muss ich als Thüringer mir zum Glück nicht anziehen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann ihr Nörds drauf kommt


Saitling <-> Saiten

Ich find den cablecutter von Jagwire ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. Mai 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Den Schuh muss ich als Thüringer mir zum Glück nicht anziehen



sollen wir das diskutieren? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Küche_der_Deutschen_Demokratischen_Republik
kann da auch ein Wörtchen mitreden...


----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Saitling <-> Saiten



Der gemeine Schwabe sagt "Saitewürschtle" oder knapp "Saiten". Saitling ist doch wieder so eine hannover'sche Korrektdeutsch-Variante 
 @Bergaufschieber
Das diskutieren wir am besten mal bei einer ORIGINAL Thüringer Rostbratwurst  

Jetzt aber Schulz mit OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. Mai 2013)

den richtigen Senf und das Bier hab ich hier.... also melde dich


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2013)

Saitling schreibt man Seitling und ist ein Pilz.


----------



## Bergaufschieber (9. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Saitling schreibt man Seitling und ist ein Pilz.



Pilz schreibt man(n) Pils


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Mai 2013)

Back to Topic:


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

das Würstchen war jetzt zwei Wochen lang sehr brav und hat mir viel Spaß gemacht! Klasse Rad 
(der Besitzer von der Bikestation in der Sierra Nevada hätt's mir glaub am liebsten weggenommen, und zum Abschied meinte er, dass er sich jetzt auch ein BFe anschaffen will )


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2013)

Hast ihm hoffentlich unsere Nummer gegeben? 

Schön, dass dein Schaltauge überlebt hat


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

der ist Engländer 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schön, dass dein Schaltauge überlebt hat



hab mir auch Mühe gegeben ... manchmal gar nicht so einfach bei den ganzen Büschen und Steinen.


----------



## Baelko (16. Mai 2013)

Ersatzschaltauge gleich mit Panzertape unten in den Sattel kleben. 

Komisch: a) als am BFe II noch ein festes Schaltauge dran war hatten alle Angst das es verbiegt b) jetzt beim BFe III haben alle Angst das es abbricht. 

Gott sei Dank ist a) nie vorgekommen und b) bisher selten 

Uns uns gehen ständig die Ersatzschaltaugen aus.


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass man mit dem Radl allzu gerne jeden noch so schwachsinnigen Blödsinn machen will 
nennt sich nicht Angst sondern Selbsterkenntnis


----------



## frogmatic (16. Mai 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ersatzschaltauge gleich mit Panzertape unten in den Sattel kleben.
> 
> Komisch: a) als am BFe II noch ein festes Schaltauge dran war hatten alle Angst das es verbiegt b) jetzt beim BFe III haben alle Angst das es abbricht.
> 
> ...



Hab mir am BFe I mal das Schaltwerk aberissen. 
Das Schaltauge ist noch gerade, aber die ersten beiden Gewindegänge sind jetzt eher eine Einfädelhilfe. Austauschbar finde ich vorteilhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (16. Mai 2013)

Vor dem Verbiegen des festen Schaltauges hatte ich nie Angst. Vor dem Abbrechen des neuen riesige....
Habe mir gerade ein Saint-Schaltwerk zerbrochen, das Schaltauge ist weiterhin gerade.......


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Vor dem Verbiegen des festen Schaltauges hatte ich nie Angst. Vor dem Abbrechen des neuen riesige....
> Habe mir gerade ein Saint-Schaltwerk zerbrochen, das Schaltauge ist weiterhin gerade.......



je nachdem wie du das geschafft hast, könnte man mutmaßen, dass dann wohl das Schaltauge seine vorgesehene Funktion nicht erfüllt hat. Mir wär's lieber, das Schaltauge bricht, als das Schaltwerk. Ist billiger. Vorausgesetzt, man hat eins als Ersatz


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2013)

gerade im urlaub oder bei längeren touren ist so ein ersatzschaltauge prima.

die saint können eigentlich ordentlich was ab.
Elbambell hast Du das rad mal wieder auf einen stein geschmissen? 
die nächsten schaltwerke werden bei mir zee... sind einfach günstiger...


----------



## rayc (16. Mai 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Vor dem Verbiegen des festen Schaltauges hatte ich nie Angst. Vor dem Abbrechen des neuen riesige....
> Habe mir gerade ein Saint-Schaltwerk zerbrochen, das Schaltauge ist weiterhin gerade.......



Ich habe ein festes Schaltauge schon verbogen.
War ein riesen Akt es zu richten.
Will ich nie wieder haben.

Die Funktion eines Wechselschaltauge ist bei entsprechender Last zu brechen  oder zu verbiegen um den Rahmen und das Schaltwerk zu schützen.

ray


----------



## Elbambell (16. Mai 2013)

2. Ausfahrt mit dem Schaltwerk. Reklamation läuft. Habe keinen merklichen Einschlag, wenn nur kleine. Bei ähnlichen Belastungen hat das XT immer gehalten. War eines der ganz neuen Saintserie. Die ist an der Stelle Super dünn... Ich glaube, dass das im Grunde ein Konzeptfehler von Shimano ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Mai 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist a) nie vorgekommen



Glaubst aber auch nur du...


----------



## Baelko (22. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ich mach mal gleich eine neuen thread auf..."Erzähl deine schönste Geschichte zu a) einem verbogenen Schaltauge, b) einem ausgerissenen Predalgewinde, c) einer gebrochenen Kurbelachse oder d) einer gerissenen Kette". Zumindest zu d) kann ich jetzt nach 30 Jahren Radsport auch eine Geschichte erzählen, c) hatte ich auch schon


----------



## felgenbremser (28. Mai 2013)

Hab' heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Soul gemacht - leider nur auf flachen Schotterwegen - aber ich bin vom Start weg begeistert. Einsatzzweck sind hauptsächlich schnelle Touren im Teuto um Bielefeld, dafür ist der Aufbau hoffentlich geeignet.

Bitte keine Kommentare zu Spacerturm & Bremsleitungen - kommt noch. Für Input bezüglich 'ner schönen, langen(!!) und nicht bockschweren Sattelstütze in 27.2 - am besten Alu & schwarz glänzend - hingegen bin ich dankbar. Die aktuell verbaute BBB long scraper steckt 14 cm im Rahmen, davon nur noch 5.5 unterhalb der unteren Schweissnaht OR/SR... Shannon MTB light?, Starkes Stück??, Blackspire CNC??? schwierig.


----------



## darkJST (28. Mai 2013)

> Remember: Minimum seatpost insertion is 100mm into the frame regardless of what it says is the minimum insertion on your seatpost.


Quelle: Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felgenbremser (28. Mai 2013)

Die long scraper hat bis zu den Streben 45 cm - bleiben mir also noch 4 cm Spielraum, was auch 'ne Thomson Elite möglich machen würde... Hat einer 'ne Ahnung was die Blackspire CNC wiegt? Die wäre immerhin 42,5 cm lang, dann hätte ich noch 3 cm unterhalb der Schweissnaht... O.K. - soll hier keine Kaufberatung werden, ich bestell' das Ding einfach mal, messe & wiege.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2013)

Ernst gemeint: Contec. Keine Ahnung, wie die heißt, aber leicht ist sie.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Schnellreise-Ratte:


----------



## Baelko (30. Mai 2013)

Zu geil...aber sag mal...in welcher Tasche sind Schaltwerk und Ritzel? Sind die Taschen auf Maß gefertigt?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2013)

Dem rad würd ne hübschere kurbel gut tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dem rad würd ne hübschere kurbel gut tun.


Das ist die hübscheste Kurbel, die ich kenne. Die Asymetrie der alten XT war einfach geil. Davon abgesehen ist das mein "Alte-Teile-Winter-Blödsinn-Spaß" Radl. 

EDIT: Ich hätte eher Kritik wegen dem QR vorne erwatet. Aber die Gabel sollte zu dem alten LRS passen.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

@Baelko: Nee, die Taschen sind Standard. Sollten an alle Räder passen. Ritzel und Schaltwerk hab ich irgendwie im Bikeshop vergessen


----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein Suchbild mit Rakete... zum Glück habe ich mich damals für Orange entschieden. Nach der Tour heute war davon allerdings nicht mehr viel zu sehen 





Ach ja, neu: LRS mit Funworks TrackMack auf Hope Pro2 Evo, Maxxis Ignitor am Heck und irgendwo versteckt sich noch ein Zee-Schaltwerk.

Die TrackMacks machen sich ganz gut - 34mm breit, 29mm Maulweite. Vorn fahre ich - bei einem fahrfertigen Gewicht von 100kg meinerseits - nun mit 1,5bar, hinten doch etwas mehr mit 1,8bar. Die ersten 150 Trail-km ohne Probleme. Einen Durchschlag letztens in fremdem Revier - scharfkantige Steine mag der 640g-Ignitor nicht so wirklich. Ansonsten ein top Reifen - gerade bei den aktuell feuchten Bedingungen. Super Selbstreinigung, guter Kurvengrip.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2013)

100kg, Ignitor und 1,8bar? Respekt. Ich fahre 1,7 bei 65lg und Ardent Exo.


----------



## derAndre (30. Mai 2013)

Wozu so wenig Luft im Hinterrad? Vorne kann ich gut verstehen. Da fahre ich mit ca. 120kg Systemgewicht (wahrscheinlich sind es eher 125kg) also knapp 100 kg + 15kg Bifi + 5kg Klamotten & Rucksack im 2.5 Minion zwischen 1,2 und 1,8 Bar. Aber Hinten? Das folgt doch eh dem Vorderrad. Grip brauchste da doch nur zum Klettern...


----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wozu so wenig Luft im Hinterrad? [...]  Das folgt doch eh dem Vorderrad. Grip brauchste da doch nur zum Klettern...



Richtig  Genau dafür. Und Kurvengrip - fahre gern in Schräglage, ohne Drift. Das geht besser mit wenig Luft  Der (potentiell) höhere Rollwiderstand ist auf Trails vernachlässigbar - und da meine Hausrunden i.d.R. 80% Trailanteil haben, stört mich das nicht.
 @schattenlord
Sie haben E-Post  Im "echten" Gelände steige ich auch auf Highroller II Exo um - für zu Hause taugt der Ignitor bestens.


----------



## Elbambell (31. Mai 2013)

Der Rollwiderstand sinkt auf dem Trail mit abnehmendem Luftdruck. Auf der Straße verhält es sich anders herum.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Mai 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand sinkt auf dem Trail mit abnehmendem Luftdruck. Auf der Straße verhält es sich anders herum.



Jup. Einzige Gemeinsamkeit: bei geringst möglichem Luftdruck im Reifen (= Platten) rollt es sich sowohl auf dem Trail, als auch auf der Strasse schlecht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juni 2013)

Das kommt sicherlich ganz auf den Trail an. Weicher Boden, harter Boden usw.


----------



## Freezer (1. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


>



Täuscht das, oder hast du die Sattelstütze verdreht?
Falls ja, warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Juni 2013)

Freezer schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder hast du die Sattelstütze verdreht?
> Falls ja, warum?



Hallo, nein die ist so. Sie hat zwei parallel laufende Schrauben und 0mm Offset. Wie die alte Syncros Grunge. Für mich das beste Patent.


----------



## radzwei (2. Juni 2013)

neues XT-Schaltwerk. Außenplatte (Käfig) - glatter Bruch. Kein Kettenklemmer oder Sturz. Das Alugussteil war nach einer Tour einfach 2-teilig. Reklamieren? Das dauert mir zu lange. Werde versuchen, das Teil Y5Y198090 zu bestellen, damit es schneller geht.

Die Feder bei den neuen Schaltwerken scheint mir stärker zu sein -mehr Zug und dafür scheint mir der Käfig etwas schwach dimensioniert.

Horst


[quote =Elbambell;10599209]Vor dem Verbiegen des festen Schaltauges hatte ich nie Angst. Vor dem Abbrechen des neuen riesige....
Habe mir gerade ein Saint-Schaltwerk zerbrochen, das Schaltauge ist weiterhin gerade.......[/quote]


----------



## Asko (2. Juni 2013)

Die Offset Sützte sieht echt gut aus, die werd ich mir wohl auchmal testweise bestellen. 
Mit ~25cm Auszug hockt man schon recht weit hinten auf dem BFe.
Da wird sogar der S Rahmen ziemlich lange, vorallen mit dem flachen Lenker.


----------



## Elbambell (3. Juni 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> neues XT-Schaltwerk. Außenplatte (Käfig) - glatter Bruch. Kein Kettenklemmer oder Sturz. Das Alugussteil war nach einer Tour einfach 2-teilig. Reklamieren? Das dauert mir zu lange. Werde versuchen, das Teil Y5Y198090 zu bestellen, damit es schneller geht.
> 
> Die Feder bei den neuen Schaltwerken scheint mir stärker zu sein -mehr Zug und dafür scheint mir der Käfig etwas schwach dimensioniert.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Na toll! Exakt der gleiche Schaden. Fahre jetzt auch ein Xt und der erste Eindruck sagte mir, dass es deutlich stabiler aussieht, als das Saint (wie Paradox?!?). Jetzt nimmst du mir etwas die Hoffnung!


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

mach dir keine sorgen...








das xt kriegst du bestimmt auch kaputt


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2013)

dann lieber das zee.
die alten saint waren recht solide, aber Du fährst 10-fach, oder?


----------



## Elbambell (3. Juni 2013)

Ja... 10-fach


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn's einfach nur gut funktionieren soll, empfehle ich den 9fach Kram von Sram. Im Idealfall mit X.0 Gripshift (die tut nicht so weh wie Trigger ).


----------



## radzwei (3. Juni 2013)

hier mal ein Foto. 




Es gibt aber eine Lösung. Habe die Platte mit 2 Kabelbinder fixieren können. Es hat zum Glück funktioniert. Die Kabelbinder scheinen stabiler als das Alu zu sein. 

Muss man jetzt als Kunde beweisen, dass das Schaltwerk fachmännisch eingebaut wurde und kein Bedienfehler (Verschalten) oder Sturz das Schaltwerk entzweit hat? Innerhalb von 6 Monaten liegt ja die Beweislast beim Hersteller. Aber, wenn ich es einschicke, kann ich nicht fahren. Mist. Ich werde es mal mit der Bestellung des Einzelteils versuchen.

Grüße

Horst

Na toll! Exakt der gleiche Schaden. Fahre jetzt auch ein Xt und der erste Eindruck sagte mir, dass es deutlich stabiler aussieht, als das Saint (wie Paradox?!?). Jetzt nimmst du mir etwas die Hoffnung![/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (3. Juni 2013)

neues Spielzeug..


----------



## Elbambell (3. Juni 2013)

radzwei schrieb:


> hier mal ein Foto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Doch nicht ganz das gleiche. Bei mir ist nicht der Käfig gerissen, sondern das Schaltwerk selbst. Also die Kreuzverstrebung.


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Rad @kwark!


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juni 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> neues Spielzeug..



ALTER ist das geil


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2013)

Seeehr schön geworden! Willkommen im Simple Club 

Fährst du ein 18er Ritzel an der Alfine?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2013)

simple : daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (4. Juni 2013)

Simple


----------



## kwark (4. Juni 2013)

@exto: ist die illegale 32/20er Übersetzung


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Juni 2013)

@kwark
wie spannst du die kette? exzentriker?


----------



## kwark (4. Juni 2013)

Nö, das ist ein Simple, das hat horizontale Ausfallenden.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Juni 2013)

jo, ist mir dann auch aufgefallen  schönes bike!


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (6. Juni 2013)

@kwark
Sehr schönes Simple!!! Gewicht und Teileliste würden uns noch freuen. Hast Du das HR selbst aufgebaut?
Ach wenn ich nur wüste ob mir die Alfine reicht. Das sieht immer so clean aus..


----------



## Zeddi (9. Juni 2013)

Ich kann auch endlich.


----------



## licht.t.richter (9. Juni 2013)

Vom Karton in den Schlamm.


----------



## rayc (9. Juni 2013)

Hey, du hast ja noch ein schwarzes Rocket bekommen.
Ich dachte schwarz gibt es nicht mehr?

Weisse Gabel passt perfekt.
Und die Felgen und der Sattel.
Sehr stimmig. 

ray


----------



## admnino (9. Juni 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1396770?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. Juni 2013)

@admnino, so sieht es besser aus.

einfach beim Bild nach unten scollen, und auf Einbetten mit "BBCode ... " klicken.
Auflösung (1024px) wählen und kopieren.

ray


----------



## licht.t.richter (9. Juni 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey, du hast ja noch ein schwarzes Rocket bekommen.
> Ich dachte schwarz gibt es nicht mehr?
> 
> Weisse Gabel passt perfekt.
> ...


Danke. 

Hab bei cotic geschaut, da gab es noch eins in L und schwarz. Direct bei Carsten Bestellung aufgegeben und nichtmall zwei Wochen später hatte ich es hier Das war am morgen , abends nach erhalt der Bestätigung gab es bei cotic keine Rahmen mehr.

Jetzt gibt es bestimmt erst wieder welche wenn der Nachfolger kommt. Mit Loch für schnippistützen.......


----------



## admnino (9. Juni 2013)

THX! Habs grad nicht gefunden.


----------



## voiture balai (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
mein BFe ist endlich auch (fast) fertig.




Das Türmchen über dem Vorbau kommt noch weg. 
Was fehlt noch:


2-fach Kettenführung; hier wird es die Stinger
verstellbare Sattelstütze
Danke an Carsten für die geduldige Beantwortung meiner zahlreichen Mail-Anfragen. 
Eine Frage habe ich noch, die Gabel hat einen 11/8-Gabelschaft, so dass ich einen Reduzierkonus von Hope verwende. Dieser schaut unten etwas raus bzw. das Reduzierkonus schließt mit dem Gabelschaftkonus unten nicht bündig ab, (siehe Bild). 




Ist das normal oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Vielleicht brauch ich den Gabelkonus gar nicht, wenn ich den Reduzierkonus verwende.......?????? Hat jemand eine Idee??

Danke und Gruß
voiture balai


----------



## Nafets190 (9. Juni 2013)

Da ist einer zuviel.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Juni 2013)

Richtig gut!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Juni 2013)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eine Frage habe ich noch, die Gabel hat einen 11/8-Gabelschaft, so dass ich einen Reduzierkonus von Hope verwende. Dieser schaut unten etwas raus bzw. das Reduzierkonus schließt mit dem Gabelschaftkonus unten nicht bündig ab, (siehe Bild).
> Ist das normal oder habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Vielleicht brauch ich den Gabelkonus gar nicht, wenn ich den Reduzierkonus verwende.......?????? Hat jemand eine Idee??
> 
> ...



Ist der Reduzierkonus denn notwendig? Kannst du für den 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft nicht einfach innen liegende Lagerschalen nehmen? Oder schlägt dann die Gabelkrone an das Unterrohr?

EDIT: Habe gerade mal bei meinem geguckt, auf der Dämpfungsseite könnte es schon knapp werden.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

voiture balai schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch, die Gabel hat einen 11/8-Gabelschaft, so dass ich einen Reduzierkonus von Hope verwende. Dieser schaut unten etwas raus bzw. das Reduzierkonus schließt mit dem Gabelschaftkonus unten nicht bündig ab, (siehe Bild).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von hier aus sieht das richtig aus. Der Reduzierkonus ist einfach ein weiteres Bauteil, das zusätzliche Höhe bringt.
Ich hoffe, das Weiße ist keine Montagepaste? Da ist ein Lager, da gehört Fett hin.
 @admnino: Bike ist der Hammer


----------



## voiture balai (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Von hier aus sieht das richtig aus. Der Reduzierkonus ist einfach ein weiteres Bauteil, das zusätzliche Höhe bringt.
> Ich hoffe, das Weiße ist keine Montagepaste? Da ist ein Lager, da gehört Fett hin.


 
Neee, das ist keine Montagepaste. Da habe ich ordentlich Lagerfett reingepackt, was da nur etwas rausgequetscht ist. 
Danke für die Info, dass das mit dem Reduzier-/Gabelkonus so in Ordnung ist.  Viel falsch machen kann man da m.E. auch nicht, aber es sah halt etwas ungewöhnlich aus.

Vielleicht sieht man sich in Willingen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (10. Juni 2013)

@admnino: Klasse Aufbau!


----------



## ultraschwer (10. Juni 2013)

Zeddi schrieb:


> Ich kann auch endlich.



wie breit ist denn deine felge?
wie fährt sich der x king hinten?

ist er schmäler als der mountainking?


schönes rad!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Von hier aus sieht das richtig aus. Der Reduzierkonus ist einfach ein weiteres Bauteil, das zusätzliche Höhe bringt.
> Ich hoffe, das Weiße ist keine Montagepaste? Da ist ein Lager, da gehört Fett hin.
> @_admnino_: Bike ist der Hammer



Schon a bisserl paradox, erst eine Adapter-Lagerschale zu verbauen, mit der man einen Tapered-Schaft in ein 44mm Steuerrohr einbauen kann und dann einen Apapter-Konus, mit dem man ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr in den Adapter bauen kann


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

Die Lagerschale ist keine Adapterlagerschale Das ist so gedacht. Unten extern (damit die schlanken Rohre kein fettes 49mm Steuerrohr brauchen) und oben Zer Stack, um die Bauhöhe gering zu halten.
Damit man trotzdem eine 11/8 Gabel fahren kann, braucht man unten halt einen Reduzierkonus (Acros) oder einen Reduzierring (Hope). Paradox ist da nix.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Lagerschale ist keine Adapterlagerschale Das ist so gedacht. Unten extern (damit die schlanken Rohre kein fettes 49mm Steuerrohr brauchen) und oben Zer Stack, um die Bauhöhe gering zu halten.
> Damit man trotzdem eine 11/8 Gabel fahren kann, braucht man unten halt einen Reduzierkonus (Acros) oder einen Reduzierring (Hope). Paradox ist da nix.


Das ist ja so auch alles von Cy schön und gut designt, dass man die neue außen liegende Lagerschale im guten alten 44mm Steuerrohr ausnutzt, um tapered zu fahren. Ich finde es eben nur paradox, wenn man dann wieder Adapter reinfummelt, um nicht tapered zu fahren. Aber kann ja jeder halten, wie er will. Bei so viel Federweg könnte man vielleicht auch einfach einen Anschlag zum Schutz des Unterrohrs verbauen und ein normales innen liegendes Lager nehmen. 90 Grad Lenkeinschlag kommen wohl eh nur beim Sturz vor. ...oder will da wer barspins machen


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

Eventuell will das jemand Und ein Anschlagspuffer ist erstens pottenhäßlich und zweitens bei einem harten Sturz eventuell auch super belastend für Lenker/Gabel/Laufrad/Rahmen.
Und wenn man noch eine 11/8 Gabel hat, wieso eine neue kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eventuell will das jemand Und ein Anschlagspuffer ist erstens pottenhäßlich und zweitens bei einem harten Sturz eventuell auch super belastend für Lenker/Gabel/Laufrad/Rahmen.
> Und wenn man noch eine 11/8 Gabel hat, wieso eine neue kaufen?



Ich habe da mal ein Foto gesehen, da hat jemand eine Dorado in ein BFe gepackt, wer war das noch und wie hat er das mit dem Lenkeinschlag bloß gemacht, tststs


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

Du hast technisch gesehen recht. Denn der begrenzte Lenkeinschlag führt auch bei DC Gabeln gerne zu Problemen mit Laufrädern, Lenkern und Castings. Wobei an dieser Stelle erwähnt sei, dass die Gesamtstabilität bei DC Gabeln besser ist und auch die Abstützung über die zweite Brücke die Last besser verteilt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du hast technisch gesehen recht. Denn der begrenzte Lenkeinschlag führt auch bei DC Gabeln gerne zu Problemen mit Laufrädern, Lenkern und Castings. Wobei an dieser Stelle erwähnt sei, dass die Gesamtstabilität bei DC Gabeln besser ist und auch die Abstützung über die zweite Brücke die Last besser verteilt.



Ich hab´ recht! Wenn das einmal meine Frau zu mir sagen würde, nur einmal!!  Aber du hast auch recht. Ich würde auch nicht wollen, dass meine heiligen geliebten Cotic Rahmen von der Krone geprügelt werden. Wir können beide recht haben! Juppi...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

Wobei ein innen liegendes Lager für die ganz langhubigen Gabeln mit 170mm, die man hier ja auch öfter sieht, vielleicht mal eine gute Idee zu Gunsten der Geo wäre.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Wobei ein innen liegendes Lager für die ganz langhubigen Gabeln mit 170mm, die man hier ja auch öfter sieht, vielleicht mal eine gute Idee zu Gunsten der Geo wäre.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus - denn dazu hätte das Steuerrohr länger nach unten sein müssen, damit Krone nicht Unterrohr trifft...
Andererseits hätte dann wieder ein Gusset Platz gehabt. Ich weiß dass der Rahmen rechnerisch an der Stelle hält, trotzdem mag ich Gussets


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus - denn dazu hätte das Steuerrohr länger nach unten sein müssen, damit Krone nicht Unterrohr trifft...



Ähm. Nein. Lesen! Um das Einschlagen am Unterrohr ging es die ganze Zeit! Eine innen liegende Lagerschale würde bei Gabeln über 160mm die Geometrie in Richtung der Intention des Designers verbessern.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Eine innen liegende Lagerschale würde bei Gabeln über 160mm die Geometrie in Richtung der *Intention des Designers* verbessern.



Woher kennst du die Intention des Designers? 

Und wie soll das gehen was du dir das vorstellst, mit McKenzie-Knick...?

Ist jetzt nicht als Angriff gemeint, aber was soll eine Gabel >160mm bringen?
Ich fahre auch 170mm und 180mm in den Fullies, und für mich reichen 160mm im Hardtail. Wenn ich so fahren würde, dass ich eine noch längere Gabel bräuchte, würde ich nur meine alten Knochen riskieren, oder dass es mir das Gebiss zerwürfelt


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Woher kennst du die Intention des Designers?
> 
> Und wie soll das gehen was du dir das vorstellst, mit McKenzie-Knick...?
> 
> ...



Du redest vollkommen am Dialog, den ich mit Lordi führte, vorbei. Keine Ahnung worauf du hinauswillst.


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe dich so verstanden dass du es doof (oder wie auch immer) findest, dass man, um eine 1 1/8" Gabel in ein Soul (oder BFe) zu bauen, dennoch eine untere Steuersatzhälfte mit außenliegendem Lager verbauen muss. 

Du findest es komisch, dass man, falls man z.B. die untere Hope Schale, die 1 1/8" und 1.5" kann, mit 1 1/8" Gabel so einen Konus-/Adapterzoo zusammenbasteln muss.

Du möchtest idealerweise ein ZS44 Lager verbauen, dann könnte man den gesparten Zentimeter in Federweg statt in Steuersatz verwenden.

Soweit korrekt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

Es gibt ZS Steuersätze für Unten bei 44mm Steuerrohren und 11/8". Was die Krone dann mit deinem Unterrohr macht ist deine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe dich so verstanden dass du es doof (oder wie auch immer) findest, dass man, um eine 1 1/8" Gabel in ein Soul (oder BFe) zu bauen, dennoch eine untere Steuersatzhälfte mit außenliegendem Lager verbauen muss.
> 
> Du findest es komisch, dass man, falls man z.B. die untere Hope Schale, die 1 1/8" und 1.5" kann, mit 1 1/8" Gabel so einen Konus-/Adapterzoo zusammenbasteln muss.
> 
> ...



Ich finde an Cotic Soul oder BFe gar nichts doof, nein.

Ich sagte, dass man die 1.5 untere Lagerschale nicht verbauen muss. Vorausgesetzt, es stört einen nicht, dass die Krone anschlagen könnte. Bei meiner Revelation ist da schon noch Platz. Das hängt also sicher auch von der Gabel ab, die man verwendet und kommt auf den Versuch an. Ich möchte meine tapered 140mm (getravelt) im Bifi auch nicht tauschen. Mit der Acros Schale ist das Lager supersteif und absolut geschmeidig - erhaben über jeden Zweifel. 

Auf der Cotic Seite steht 100mm - 160mm Federweg. Hier sieht man häufig auch Räder mit mehr. Darum könnte eine innen liegende Lagerschale vielleicht gut funzen - vergl. aber Problem Gabelkrone.

Alle klar?


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass man die 1.5 untere Lagerschale nicht verbauen muss. Vorausgesetzt, es stört einen nicht, dass die Krone anschlagen könnte. *Bei meiner Revelation ist da schon noch Platz.* Das hängt also sicher auch von der Gabel ab, die man verwendet und kommt auf den Versuch an.



Wir kommen der Sache näher - das ist zumindest mal eine echte Information.
In welchem Rad genau hast du die Revelation, mit welchem Steuersatz?
Mein ursprünglicher Plan war, eine Lyrik 1 1/8" (habe ich halt noch) mit Acros ZS44 in das neue BFe zu bauen. Lyrik Krone ist wohl etwas breiter als Revelation Krone. 

Mich würde es stören, wenn sich Krone und Unterrohr treffen.


@ Lord S.:
sehr witzig, Spaßvogel...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juni 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wir kommen der Sache näher - das ist zumindest mal eine echte Information.
> In welchem Rad genau hast du die Revelation, mit welchem Steuersatz?
> Mein ursprünglicher Plan war, eine Lyrik 1 1/8" (habe ich halt noch) mit Acros ZS44 in das neue BFe zu bauen. Lyrik Krone ist wohl etwas breiter als Revelation Krone.
> 
> ...



So wie Lordi das sagt, ist nun einmal die Realität. Doppelkronen werden schließlich auch immer anstoßen. 

Ich habe ein classic und ein aktuelles BFe. Da mit der Rev im BFe3 alles so ist und funzt, wie Cy es erdacht hat, gibt es keine Probleme. Ich werde auch nichts anderes probieren. Beim Einschlagen ist auf der Federseite ca. 1cm zwischen Topcap und Unterrohr, zwischen RCT Stellhebel und Unterrohr etwas weniger. 

Ohne Spacer oben und mit flatbar gab es übrigens auch kaum eine Möglichkeit Brems- und Schalthebel am Oberrohr vorbeizubringen. 

PS. Auf Ebay habe ich eben ein blaues Classic in M gesehen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> @ Lord S.:
> sehr witzig, Spaßvogel...



Du warst doch garnicht gemeint


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du warst doch garnicht gemeint



Komisch, jetzt habe ich deinen Beitrag, der direkt unter meinem steht, auf mich bezogen


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2013)

*ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

tief durchatmen, jungs


----------



## Child3k (10. Juni 2013)

... es gibt auch EC44 er für 1 1/8" Gabeln. Da brauchts auch keine Adapter.


----------



## licht.t.richter (10. Juni 2013)

Child3k schrieb:


> ... es gibt auch EC44 er für 1 1/8" Gabeln. Da brauchts auch keine Adapter.


----------



## Zeddi (10. Juni 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> wie breit ist denn deine felge?
> wie fährt sich der x king hinten?
> 
> ist er schmäler als der mountainking?
> ...



Danke. 

Ich habe die Flow EX verbaut. Vorderrad bei ~1,7bar. Hinterrad bei ~1,9bar. 
Die horizontale Breite von Außenkante Reifenkanfte zur Anderen beträgt ~58mm bei x-king und mk2. 

Zur Laufeigenschaft kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich vorher nur mit 2,2 raceking und x-king unterwegs war. 
Wenns steil wird mit lockeren Boden; Kies, Sand fängt der x-king schon nen bissl an zu schlupfen. Ist gerade grenzwertig. Vielleicht kann ich mit dem Druck auch noch ein wenig runter. 
Im Schlamm setzt er sich definitiv schneller zu als der mk2. Hoffen wir mal auf längeres, schöneres Wetter.  Ich bin überrascht wie gut der mk2 vorne rollt.

Achja, das Bike fängt beim Pedalieren >50km/h leicht an mit dem Arsch zu wackeln  Wahrscheinlich setzt der kleine Radstand in Verbindung mit den dicken Schlappen hier die Grenze? Naja dauerhaft >40 sind mit den 38Zähne vorne eh Blödsinn. 

Und weil das hier ein Bilderthread ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (10. Juni 2013)

Der drang mein CC Hardtail zu verkaufen steigt irgendwie immer mehr


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Habe aus Rocketmangel die neue Gabel mal ins BFe gesteckt.


----------



## rebirth (21. Juni 2013)

War ne gute entscheidung!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall. Mit Sicherheit eine der besten Luftgabeln derzeit.


----------



## rebirth (21. Juni 2013)

Ach... Optik ist doch eh alles. Da ist sie eh spitzenreiter


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe aus Rocketmangel die neue Gabel mal ins BFe gesteckt.


Schon  saufett dein BFe.  Im Test der Bike stand damals eine Gewichtsbeschränkung von 120 kg. Klar, dass das so schnell keiner durchbricht, aber findest du das bei einer Gabel mit der man es fliegen lassen will, nicht auch ein wenig verunsichernd? Also, dass die Gabel überhaupt eine Begrenzung hat. Vorausgesetzt die Angabe hat gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. Juni 2013)

Lord, seid welchem Jahrgang ist die Durolux so gut? Bin sie in Willingen im ICB gefahren und muss sagen das war eine echte Offenbahrung. Sie konnte durchaus mit meiner Stahlfederlyrik mit halten. Sackt sie in steilem Gelände weg, wie man das von anderen fluffig abgestimmten Luftgabeln gewohnt ist?


----------



## AM_Heizer (21. Juni 2013)

Servus,

das Bifi in blau ist ein Knaller. Schade dass es momentan nur grün und schwarz gibt. Ein schwarzes Rad hab ich schon...
Spenden in Form eines entsprechenden Rahmens in M werden gern entgegen genommen ! 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Ich mache mir bei der Lux und meinen 65kg keinerlei sorgen. 4m Drops springe ich mit 160mm sowieso nicht und alles andere macht die locker mit, denke ich.
 @Andre: Ich denke seit 2013. Wobei die Zugstufe nach wie vor eher auf der flotten Seite ist. Zum Wegsacken kann ich nocht nix sagen, werde aber mal Meldung machen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe aus Rocketmangel die neue Gabel mal ins BFe gesteckt.



die bleibt da hoffentlich dann auch drin? passt jedenfalls wie a... auf eimer


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2013)

Leider muss die wieder ins Rocket. Wobei die Jungs bei Suntour jetzt ja unsere Freunde sind und deshalb eventuell noch eine drin ist


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2013)

... falls du irgendwann nochmal eins bekommst...


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hol schonmal die leeren Dosen


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2013)

krone ist halt leider zu fet für das schmale steuerrohr, sonst tiptop


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juni 2013)

Das wirkt nur so. Die 11/8 Krone ist sehr schlank. Leider fast zu schlank, wenn ich mir überlege, dass die Gabel mal ins Rocket soll.


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Juni 2013)

Super gut mit der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (29. Juni 2013)

Nach dem groben waschen für die Hochwald-CTF morgen.




the black bike von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## LosNatas (30. Juni 2013)

sehr schönes Bfe. Was wiegt denn so das Rad?

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi, danke. Meins hatte zuletzt 13,6 Kg.
Die Reifen bieten bei mir das größte Einspar potenzial. Vorne der wiegt über ein Kilogramm!!!


----------



## frietm (30. Juni 2013)

Sehr, sehr schön! Und ich sehe grad was, was ich auch brauche: was sind das denn bitte für kurze Schraubgriffe? Tragen die sehr auf oder sind die eher dünn?

Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Schibbl (1. Juli 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Nach dem groben waschen für die Hochwald-CTF morgen.





grobes Waschen? Ich würde mir wünschen wenn meine Räder nach einstündiger Wäsche mit Eimer, Lappen und Frustration wieder so glänzen würden.


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Juli 2013)

das waschen hat 15 Minuten beansprucht. War allerdings für die Katz da es auf der Tour ordentlicher verschlammt wurde 

Die Griffe sind von Odi und etwa gleich dick wie der grip shift. Also etwas dicker als die meisten anderen Griffe. Vom feeling die besten die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Zeddi (1. Juli 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> grobes Waschen? Ich würde mir wünschen wenn meine Räder nach einstündiger Wäsche mit Eimer, Lappen und Frustration wieder so glänzen würden.



Ich benutze Auto-Shampoo zum Waschen, dann klappts auch mit dem Bling


----------



## darkJST (2. Juli 2013)

So Lackpflegewachs macht auch schön bling...und der Dreck geht leichter runter bzw. haftet erst garnicht so stark


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. Juli 2013)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit der 140mm RS Argyle im BFe? Irgendwie sieht man die nie, obwohl sie doch mit 20mm Achse und 140mm sowie dem robusten Aufbau schön passen würde. Ist das wegen dem Label "Dirtjump"? Hat die Gabel dadurch wirklich ein anderes Feder/Dämpfungs-Verhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huxley (5. Juli 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Nach dem groben waschen für die Hochwald-CTF morgen.
> 
> 
> the black bike von nafets_190 auf Flickr
> ...



Dein Foto wurde soeben von Cotic auf deren Facebook Seite verlinkt.


----------



## Wildman1967 (6. Juli 2013)

Ein letztes mal mit Federforke .....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. Juli 2013)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Ein letztes mal mit Federforke .....



Ob das am Ende dann wirklich ein Mehrwert ist? Naja, ist schnell wieder umgebaut, wah?

Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs:


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. Juli 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/197440-cotic-simple Steht zum verkauf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juli 2013)

Kommt jemand von euch aus Niederbayer? Bin ab nächsten Sonntag 2,5 Monate bei Regensburg und will nicht alleine Biken


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin. Von euch fahren doch auch einige eine Lyrik. Ich habe jetzt eine solche hier stehen und wollte mal fragen, welche Länge die Postmounts haben? Sind die auch ohne Adapter für 160er Scheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2013)

Yep, ohne Adapter 160er Scheibe.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank, Ray!

EDIT: Ich muss da doch noch einmal nerven. Ich komme überhaupt auf die Frage, weil der obere Sockel an der Lyrik (2013er) ewig lang aussieht. Also habe ich den an meiner Revelation einschließlich 180er Adapter gemessen = 4,5cm (ab Tauchrohrmitte bis zum Sattel). Messe ich an der neuen Lyrik ohne Adapter, so habe ich ab der Tauchrohrmitte ebenfalls 4,5cm. Mache ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## frogmatic (10. Juli 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mache ich einen Denkfehler?



Ich denke: ja.
Ausschlagebend ist nicht der Abstand von den Rohren, sondern der Radius (um die Nabenachse) auf dem die Gewinde liegen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich denke: ja.


 Jepp, ich denke auch. Es scheint mal wieder nicht auf die Länge anzukommen   Bei meiner Rev liegt der untere PM oberhalb der Achse, bei der Lyrik sogar fast darunter. Danke für´s Mitdenken!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Juli 2013)

Danke noch einmal an den Ray wegen dem Postmount.


----------



## Asko (13. Juli 2013)

Saustark


----------



## mike79 (14. Juli 2013)

Zaubert mir noch immer bei jeder Ausfahrt ein Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Juli 2013)

Meine BiFi unverändert wie eh und je mit dem langen Lulatsch, der ich höchstpresönlich bin!


----------



## dangerousD (28. Juli 2013)

...und hier mal wieder meine Rakete, dieses Mal im SuperEnduro-Outfit:





Bild ist über dem Aosta-Tal entstanden, um genau zu sein: Pila. Nach drei Tagen amtlicher Bergabfahrerei ging es dann weiter ins Piemont, um im Alpi Bike Resort die Trails der SuperEnduro-Serie abzufahren (nach dem Rennen). Schön war's, und die Rakete hat einen super Job verrichtet  

Änderungen seit dem letzten Bild: CCDB Air statt BOS Vip'R, ZEE Bremsen + Schaltwerk, Maxxis Highroller 2.4 3C Exo. Bei den Laufrädern setze ich auf Hope + Funworks TrackMack - die haben insgesamt 210km und ca. 25.000hm Abfahrt problemlos überstanden. Lediglich am letzten Tag haben steile Strecke + Bremswellen + heftige Bremsung eine Speiche geköpft


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juli 2013)

Sag bitte mal was zum CCDB in dem Rahmen. Ist zwar hässlich dick, aber Funktion geht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sag bitte mal was zum CCDB in dem Rahmen. Ist zwar hässlich dick, aber Funktion geht vor.



Wenn der Flaschenhalter montiert ist und ich eine 0,75l Flasche drin habe, sehe ich den Dämpfer von oben gar nicht 

Spaß beiseite - ich war vom BOS überzeugt, bis ich den CCDB drin hatte - das richtige Setup war schnell gefunden (auch mit Hilfe von Cy) und der Dämpfer ist einfach die Macht! Irgendwie schafft es dieser Dämpfer, dass das Heck einerseits am Boden klebt und ewig Traktion liefert und gleichzeitig lebendig ist - ich kann jetzt noch leichter als mit dem BOS abziehen und jede Wurzel zum Spielen nutzen. Genial! Durchschläge sind auch kein Thema, in schnellen Anliegern/Kompressionen bleibt das Bike stabil und mittig im Federweg, so wie es sein soll. 

Braucht jemand einen BOS Vip'R?


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Juli 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Braucht jemand einen BOS Vip'R?



EBL und Hub?


----------



## dangerousD (29. Juli 2013)

200x57, Tune "01".


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Juli 2013)

Oh Mann. Vielleicht muss ich Geld ausgeben Danke für das Feedback Dirk.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Juli 2013)

Versuch' es mal in Bad Wildbad - die haben gerade ganz gute Konditionen für den CCDB Air. Die Einstellwerte versuche ich heute mal bei Cane Creek in den Tuningtabellen unterzubringen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2013)

Aktuell ist die Kasse leer und ich muss erstmal den Dämpfer vom DH-Bike zum Laufen kriegen.


----------



## Elbambell (5. August 2013)

So, heute kam Post aus Hamburg vom freundlichen "verrückten Eichhörnchen" Importeur. Nach dem Defekt vom letzten Wochenende musste ja schnell eine neue Gabel her. Als großer Rock Shox Freund freue ich mich, dass es eine Lyrik geworden ist. Da schon viele Gabeln von Rock Shox mit zu wenig Öl ausgeliefert wurden, hieß es also erst einmal auseinander nehmen.

Vorbereitung 





Nach alt bewährtem Prinzip war sie schnell offen. Tatsächlich etwas wenig Öl im Casting...





Schnell den Schaft noch ein wenig nachgerkürzt, Hope "Kralle" rein und schon ist sie fertig zum Einbau 





Das Endergebnis sieht schon einmal heiß aus!





Getestet wird sie hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen. Ich werde dann berichten.
@ jjom wie sieht es unter der Woche mit Rinne-ballern aus?


----------



## Baelko (5. August 2013)

Die Gabel kenne ich ja schon. Aber einen schönen Ausblick hast du von deinem Balkon, schön grün da


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. August 2013)

Ui, die lyrik steht dem Bifi super  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

ungern, aber weiss passt hervorragend. endlich eine männergabel und kein zahnstocher mehr


----------



## Elbambell (6. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die Gabel kenne ich ja schon. Aber einen schönen Ausblick hast du von deinem Balkon, schön grün da



Ich musste schließlich meinen Lebensstil meiner neuen Bonsengabel anpassen.


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)




----------



## scylla (6. August 2013)

dekadent


----------



## frogmatic (6. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Als großer Rock Shox Freund freue ich mich, dass es eine Lyrik geworden ist. (...) Das Endergebnis sieht schon einmal heiß aus!





a.nienie schrieb:


> ungern, aber weiss passt hervorragend. endlich eine männergabel und kein zahnstocher mehr



Word!
Weiße Lyrik ist einfach die Gabel fürs BFe, da könnte höchstens noch eine Deville mithalten. 

Aber komm, El Bambell, du bist doch schon seit zwei Jahren angefixt...


----------



## Hardtail-GK (7. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Da schon viele Gabeln von Rock Shox mit zu wenig Öl ausgeliefert wurden, hieß es also erst einmal auseinander nehmen.



Was für ein (Schmier-) Öl hast Du denn da benutzt? Müsste bei meiner Gabel auch mal nen Service machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (7. August 2013)

10w-40 Standard Motoröl. Nur fürs Casting und nicht für die Dämpfung 
Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist von vielen der Geheimtipp


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. August 2013)

Wobei ich 15W40 fast noch besser finde. Ist klebriger und suppt nicht so leicht durch die Dichtung.
Ich nehme das günstige Liqui Moli Superformula und fahre bestens damit.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (8. August 2013)

Elbambell schrieb:


> 10w-40 Standard Motoröl.





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wobei ich 15W40 fast noch besser finde.



Dankschee ... und klar, nur als Schmieröl, nix für den Dämpfer. Im Winter könnt man ja sogar mal 5W probieren. Aber nun mal weiter mit den Cotic Bikes


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2013)

Zum Schmieren macht 5er keinen Sinn, da es nur am Boden des Castings rumdümpelt und es aber andererseits auch schmiert, wenn es etwas zäher ist.


----------



## extrafresh78 (16. August 2013)

Hey Leute....so kurz vor der Eurobike möchte ich mich mal hier erkundigen was es neues von Cotic gibt?Vielleicht weiß ja jemand bescheid? 

Wie schaut es speziell mit dem BFe aus?Weiß jemand in welchen Farben es das wieder geben soll?

Her mit den Infos...bin richtig heiß aufs das neue Modelljahr 

Gruß


----------



## Baelko (16. August 2013)

Was ist ein Eurobike oder die Eurobike? Was meinst du mit neuem Modelljahr?


----------



## extrafresh78 (17. August 2013)

http://www.eurobike-show.de/

Denke Cotic wird dort wohl nicht vertreten sein ?!

Gibt es bald mal wieder andere Farben beim BFe?

MfG


----------



## Baelko (17. August 2013)

@Extrafresh. War ein Scherz. 

Nee, wir sind nicht auf der EB. Wir hatten uns 2 Jahre lang beworben und standen immer erfolglos auf der Warteliste. Jetzt haben wir dir Lust verloren. Die beiden Bike Festivals sind für uns besser. 

Nächstes Jahr werden wir ein paar Rennen fahren und dann vor Ort sein. Im Hinterkopf gärt ein Cotic (Enduro) und ein PYGA (Marathon / XC) Hobby-Raceteam.

Gott sei Dank denkt Cy nicht in Modelljahren. Alle Modelle laufen unverändert durch. Auch bei den Farben gibt es keine Änderungen. Das Soul läuft weiterhin in 3 Farben, bei BFe und Solaris je die bekannten 2 Farben. Bei den neuen Fullies kommt eine neue Farbe dazu, lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## Elbambell (17. August 2013)

Welchen Plan heckst du für ein cotic enduro Team


----------



## Baelko (17. August 2013)

Hobby Rennteam: Eine Art Teilsponsoring mit Vertrag für 2 Jahre (Saisons).

Eine einheitliche Basisausstattung mit Rahmen, Steuersatz, Suntour Gabel, Syntace Teile und Laufräder von Hope oder Syntace, zu einem sehr stark reduzierten Einkaufspreis. Einheitliche Klamotten, ebenfalls zu einem stark reduziertem Preis. 

Dafür als "Gegenleistung" verpflichtende Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen in D-land. Eine Liste mit Wettkämpfe wird vorgestellt, in der die Wettkämpfe nach einem Punktesystem bewertet sind. Kleine Wettkämpfe - mit wenig Startern - 1 Punkt, große Wettkämpfe 2 Punkte. 

3 Veranstaltungen, wie z.B. Willingen oder Mad East sind verpflichtende Veranstaltungen, an denen alle Teammitglieder teilnehmen müssen. Dafür 5 Punkte und Eaven Cycles Support mit Teamzelt etc. Zusatzpunkte bei guten Platzierungen. Soll hat erfüllt, wer x Punkte pro Jahr einfährt. Fahrer sollten schon Wettkampferfahrung haben und bei Hobby-Rennen Platzierungen im ersten 1/4 nachweisen können.

Wie gesagt, es "gärt" noch, wird ein Winterprojekt. Keine Ahnung ob das Interesse findet. Ich für meinen Teil, habe eher Bock so Fahrer zu unterstützen, als viel Kohle an Festival-Veranstalter oder die Eurobike-Messegesellschaft zu überweisen. Habe auch selbst Bock wieder zu racen. 

Leider können wir uns als kleine Bude kein Vollsponsoring leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (17. August 2013)

Ideal wären Veranstaltungen an dem sich sowohl die Leute aus dem Cotic-Enduro-Team, als auch die PYGA-Marathon-Racer treffen könnten. 

Ein paar Events gibt es ja, Willingen & Mad East fallen mir spontan ein. Ich denke das im nächsten Jahr die Enduro Wettkämpfe wir Pilze aus dem Boden hauen, mal sehen was da so kommt.

Wie findet ihr die Idee, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (17. August 2013)

Die Idee find ich cool 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht es bei den Wettkämpfen des Enduroteams dann wohl eher um Cotic 'populärer' bzw. Bekannter zu machen und nicht um Sehr gute Plazierungen?

Ihr könnt das ja so in 3-4 Jahren machen, dann kann ich besser fahren und hab keine Schule mehr


----------



## Schwimmer (17. August 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Die Idee find ich cool
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht es bei den Wettkämpfen des Enduroteams dann wohl eher um Cotic 'populärer' bzw. Bekannter zu machen und nicht um Sehr gute Plazierungen?
> 
> Ihr könnt das ja so in 3-4 Jahren machen, dann kann ich besser fahren und hab keine Schule mehr



    

Klasse, er ist gut organisiert und hat Weitblick ...  
Setzt ihn doch schon 'mal auf die Warteliste ...


----------



## radjey (18. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die Idee, was meint ihr dazu?


Die Idee an sich finde ich schonmal super 
Nach einigem Verletzungspech in 12/13 wollte ich jetzt wieder richtig Gas geben, da käme mir etwas Support von einer sehr sympathischen Firma durchaus gelegen


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ideal wären Veranstaltungen an dem sich sowohl die Leute aus dem Cotic-Enduro-Team, als auch die PYGA-Marathon-Racer treffen könnten.
> 
> Ein paar Events gibt es ja, Willingen & Mad East fallen mir spontan ein. Ich denke das im nächsten Jahr die Enduro Wettkämpfe wir Pilze aus dem Boden hauen, mal sehen was da so kommt.
> 
> Wie findet ihr die Idee, was meint ihr dazu?



das sollte doch gut funktionieren. den gedanken in erster linie fahrer und nicht veranstalter zu unterstützen halte ich für einen guten ansatz.


----------



## Baelko (19. August 2013)

Es ist ein gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen. Die Fahrer/innen helfen die Marken positiv bekannt zu machen. Dazu gehört, regelmäßig von Events etc in Foren und in anderen "sozialen Medien" zu berichten. Allerdings ist es ein Teilsponsoring, d.h. die Fahrer/innen müssen leider doch einen Großteil der Kosten für Ausrüstung und Rennen selbst tragen. Mal sehen, wir werden das Thema mal weiter "spinnen". Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Vereinsgründung- und führung? 

Mir hat das Konzept des Light-Bikes-Racing Teams gefallen, das Team wird als überregionales/virtuelles Hobbyteam geführt, läuft über einen Verein. In dem Team bin ich 3 Jahre gefahren, der Rainer aus Österreich ist seit Jahren schwer aktiv für das Team https://www.facebook.com/LightBikesRacingteam 

Das Konzept finde ich auch gut, die Heroes präsentieren auf den Events in einem Pavillon die Produkte der Sponsoren: http://www.mountain-heroes.com/


----------



## dangerousD (19. August 2013)

Ich halte es für eine gute Idee und wünsche viel Erfolg!  Viel Rennpräsenz ist bei mir halt zeitlich nicht drin, da geht Familie vor. Und wenn ich mit der Rakete unterwegs bin, erzähle ich allen, wie toll sie ist  Als Undercover-Markenbotschafter, sozusagen.

Tipp zum Thema Vereinsgründung: frag' doch mal bei den Gravity Pilots nach - bei Bedarf kann ich Dir auch einen Kontakt besorgen.


----------



## Asko (20. August 2013)

Mein Remedy wurde "geschlachtet", das BFe freut sich 
Gab ein paar nette Sachen wie Gabel, Laufräder, ZEE Bremssattel vorne usw.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. August 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Mein Remedy wurde "geschlachtet", das BFe freut sich
> Gab ein paar nette Sachen wie Gabel, Laufräder, ZEE Bremssattel vorne usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. August 2013)

Schöne Wurst. Nur einen Zee Sattel finde ich auch super.
Bist du auch so begeistert von der harten Wildkatze?


----------



## bender_79 (26. August 2013)

Hier mal meine tourenlastigere Variante des BFes:





An Teilen wurde nichts Besonderes verbaut, alles zweckmässig und problemlos:
-RS Sektor Gabel 150mm mit 20mm Achse
-Avid BB7 Bremsen
-Shimano SLX für Schaltung komplett
-Notubes ZTR Flow mit 2.4 Mountain King


----------



## Manni1599 (6. September 2013)

Mein Solaris in neuester Ausbaustufe mit EPICON 120mm:




Morgen mal die Heide besuchen.


----------



## scylla (6. September 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mein Solaris in neuester Ausbaustufe mit EPICON 120mm:



wow, gefällt mir optisch richtig gut


----------



## dangerousD (7. September 2013)

Der beste Beweis, dass es auch schöne 29er gibt  Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, das Solaris - auch wenn ich persönlich vorn 2 KB weniger montiert hätte


----------



## brigdompteur (7. September 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mein Solaris in neuester Ausbaustufe mit EPICON 120mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Solaris gefällt,berichte mal wie es sich so mit 120mm an der Front fahren lässt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (7. September 2013)

Manni, ich habe ja die Suntour Axon Werx im Auge, die soll es demnächst als 29" Variante geben. Die Axon hat auch blaue Label was ich bisher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig fand. Aber nachdem ich dein Bike gesehen habe, finde ich das eine schwarze Gabel mit ein paar blauen Farbtupfern richtig gut aus sieht!


----------



## Baelko (7. September 2013)

Aber Manni, was ist das denn da für ein Pizzateller an der Kurbel?! Ein 53iger Kettenblatt vom Rennrad?


----------



## argh (9. September 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Aber Manni, was ist das denn da für ein Pizzateller an der Kurbel?! Ein 53iger Kettenblatt vom Rennrad?



Carsten, das ist ein Kinderpizzateller. "Klassisches" 42iger Blatt. Oh Graus, wie kann man nur...


----------



## Baelko (9. September 2013)

Ach, stimmt, solche Kettenblätter kenne ich noch von früher, aus den späten 80igern.....oder waren es schon die 90iger?


----------



## Manni1599 (9. September 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Carsten, das ist ein Kinderpizzateller. "Klassisches" 42iger Blatt. Oh Graus, wie kann man nur...



PAH, IHR LUSCHEN!

Das ist eine ! MOUNTAINBIKE ! Kurbel mit 20-32-44.
Die Kassette hat 11-34 und selbstverständlich 9 fach!

44 muss man(n) natürlich treten können....


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2013)

gabel passt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. September 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt, solche Kettenblätter kenne ich noch von früher, aus den späten 80igern.....oder waren es schon die 90iger?



Nur weils alt ist,heißts noch lange nicht das es für jeden schlecht ist und nur weils grad trendy ist 2-Fach oder 1-Fach zu fahren heißts noch lange nicht das es für jeden gut ist,genau so wie diese albernen Laufradgrößendiskussionen....
Jedem das seine so wie ers/sie grad mag,nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem (Trend)Strom.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. September 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> PAH, IHR LUSCHEN!
> 
> Das ist eine ! MOUNTAINBIKE ! Kurbel mit 20-32-44.
> Die Kassette hat 11-34 und selbstverständlich 9 fach!
> ...





Genau,schafft eben nicht jeder....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## argh (9. September 2013)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Genau,schafft eben nicht jeder....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Nils



Mensch Nils... Dich gibt´s ja auch noch!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. September 2013)

Moin Arne

Joh stimmt,stell ich selbst auch grad fest...
Berlin und unser Lütter halten mich ganz schön auf Trab.

Schicke neue Website hast du da,gefällt....
Was macht der Harz?

Glg

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (10. September 2013)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Schicke neue Website hast du da,gefällt....



Dankeschön!



SHIVER schrieb:


> Was macht der Harz?



Dem geht es gut und uns auch. Vielleicht sollten wir die Öffentlichkeit weinger mit unserem Kaffeekränzchengeplaudere belästigen... PN´d you!


----------



## Baelko (10. September 2013)

Oder flott ein EC Harzcamp für Oktober organisieren....dann passt es wieder.


----------



## argh (10. September 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Oder flott ein EC Harzcamp für Oktober organisieren....dann passt es wieder.



Haha.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. September 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. September 2013)

Ick auch,ick auch....


----------



## Catsoft (10. September 2013)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Ick auch,ick auch....



JaJa, um Hamburger zu werden braucht es Generationen, Berliner biste nach ´nem Jahr


----------



## Deleted 15311 (10. September 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> JaJa, um Hamburger zu werden braucht es Generationen, Berliner biste nach ´nem Jahr



Ne ne,grad genau deshalb kann ich auch gottlob nie einer werden,das würde mir schon mein angeborener Stolz verbieten(siehe Signatur)....


----------



## iManu (20. September 2013)

Mein erster Beitrag in dem Thread, ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines Cotic's =).
Vielen Dank nochmal an Carsten, der sich fleissig um mich gekümmert hat und mir letzendlich dieses Schmuckstück verkauft hat. 



Mein rasengrünes Soul, hoffe das ich es so schnell wie möglich aufgebaut kriege.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2013)

Endlich ein grünes Soul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (21. September 2013)

Herzlich willkommen, bin gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt mit dem Soul.


----------



## infectious (21. September 2013)

und hier auch noch mal:







Cotic Bfe M mit Hope Steuersatz
Shimano XT 2013 komplett (aus dem Bikemarkt)
XT Kurbel 2x10 38-26
XT Bremse 180mm/160mm
Fox 36 Float RLC 160 FIT (aus dem Bikemarkt)
Rock Shox Reverb (aus dem Bikemarkt)
fi'zi:k (Fizik) Fizik Tundra 2 k:ium von Cannondale F29-1 2013 (aus dem Bikemarkt. Das grün ist 1a das Cotic grün, gibt es hier eine Kooperation zwischen C'dale und Cotic?)
Truvativ X-Guide
Race Face Turbine 725mm
Ergon GA1 Evo
Vorbau BBB Ultra Force 60mm
ZTR Flow Ex mit Hope Pro 2 Evo
Rubber Queen 2.4 UST
Mountain King 2.4 UST
Pedale Specialized

infectious


----------



## nervy1962 (22. September 2013)

@infectious:
Was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Ist diese schaltbar (2-/3-fach)?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## FireGuy (22. September 2013)

Truvativ X-Guide 

http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-x-guide


----------



## nervy1962 (22. September 2013)

Danke infectious

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nervy1962 (22. September 2013)

Äh, fire guy. Sorry

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (22. September 2013)

np 

Die könnte auch interessant sein für dich ?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Ring-Kettenfuehrung-inkl--Bashguard-.html


----------



## infectious (22. September 2013)

Korrekt, Truvativ X-Guide.
Ich hatte eigentlich eine Shaman Enduro bestellt, aber da wurde die falsche Version geliefert und im bikeladen meines Vertrauens hatten sie gerade die truvativ da. Ist halt relativ teuer, aber nach der ersten Testfahrt ist der Komfort gefühlt seidenweich, man spürt nix und hört nix und schick aussehen tut sie auch. Sind halt echte Schaltröllchen, das macht schon einen Unterschied.

infectious


----------



## nervy1962 (22. September 2013)

Will auf mein 3-fach nicht verzichten. Da kommt dann wohl bloß die bionicon oder von G-junkies eine Kettenführung in Betracht.

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## ultraschwer (23. September 2013)

infectious schrieb:


> und hier auch noch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...stellt der schwob sein rad an den biomülleimer!


----------



## nervy1962 (23. September 2013)

Hano, d' isch do grün
Happy trails
Dirk

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2013)

nix zu meckern. dreckig amchen das ding, zack zack!


----------



## iManu (28. September 2013)

Mein Soul ist jetzt fertig und es fährt sich so sahnig, ich bin total von dem Rahmen begeistert.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Carsten der mir das tolle Stück verkauft hat.


----------



## Baelko (29. September 2013)

Ist toll geworden das Soul. Sieht nach einem trailmäßigen Aufbau aus, fetter Lenker!


----------



## iManu (29. September 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ist toll geworden das Soul. Sieht nach einem trailmäßigen Aufbau aus, fetter Lenker!



Danke, du warst aber maßgeblich daran beteiligt, vor allem am Fahrverhalten des Rades. 
Der Rahmen hat mein Rad vollkommen verändert, der vorige Bulls Rahmen kommt da lange nicht mit. Es fährt sich so sicher bergab, wie ich es nie von einem Hardtail gedacht hätte und zugleich auch so angenehm bergauf. Das Vorderrad bleibt an steilen Hängen und in kleinen Gängen trotzdem auf dem Boden, das kannte ich bisher gar nicht. 
Der Lenker ist ein Race Face Chester, eigentlich is das Teil mit seinen 740mm eine Nummer zu fett für mein Rad, aber ein breiter Lenker fährt sich einfach besser.
Leider sind noch so viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau, sonst haben die Bremshebel Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.
Hier ist nochmal ein Bild, diesmal von der Seite.


----------



## Deleted22090 (29. September 2013)

iManu schrieb:


> Leider sind noch so viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau, sonst haben die Bremshebel Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.



Nach einem sturzbedingten X-up  mit meinem Soul, will ich es mal mit so einem Rahmenschutz http://www.probikeshop.net/skean-oberrohr-protektor/23077.html probieren. Spacer mag ich nicht verwenden, dann müsste ich ja die Gabel entsprechend absenken - herje immer diese Kompromisse  

Gruß Hatti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. September 2013)

Es ist ja noch nicht lange her, dass wir die Anschlagdiskussion mit der Gabelkrone hatten. Hat irgendwer schon einmal Erfahrungen mit dem Acros Blocklock gesammelt? Funktioniert das gut?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...lock-Lock-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem mein BFe mal wieder defektfrei einen Urlaub mit mir überstanden hat, wird es mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Lobgesang 

Es hat eine total komische Oldschool-Geometrie, viel zu kleine 26'' Laufräder, ein viel zu hohes Tretlager, eine total komische Antriebs-Übersetzung, viel zu schwere Klebereifen, ist total altmodisch aus Stahl, also in Summe eher unfahrbar... und ich liebe es einfach 





Ich hoffe, Cotic lässt den Rahmen trotz des ganzen Riesenrad-Gehypes genau so wie er ist und produziert ihn noch ewig so weiter! Der ist nämlich schlicht verbesserungs-unfähig genial


----------



## nervy1962 (4. Oktober 2013)

@scylla: dem kann ich nur zustimmen

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ihr doch offensichtlich bereits den unzerstörbaren Rahmen für's Leben gefunden habt, könnt ihr doch jeder aktuellen und sicher noch kommenden Geometrie- und Laufradgrößendiskussion gelassen entgegen blicken 

Ich liebäugel übrigens grad mit 29+  Ich denke, das werd ich über'n Winter mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Baelko (6. Oktober 2013)

@exto: du meinst jetzt aber nicht etwa ein Fatbike? Uh, das geht gar nicht. Ich finde die Dinger sehen ganz gruselig aus.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @exto: du meinst jetzt aber nicht etwa ein Fatbike? Uh, das geht gar nicht. Ich finde die Dinger sehen ganz gruselig aus.



schweig stille! 
sonst setz ich dir hier ein Bild von einem ganz grauenhaften Exemplar vor die Nase mit dem Vogelschiss-Logo von der unaussprechlichen Firma


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> schweig stille!
> sonst setz ich dir hier ein Bild von einem ganz grauenhaften Exemplar vor die Nase mit dem Vogelschiss-Logo von der unaussprechlichen Firma



Ja, dann pass 'mal gut auf, hier haben nicht alle umgehängte Bärte, falls Du hier Dein o. o..-Brummer posten willst ...


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> @exto: du meinst jetzt aber nicht etwa ein Fatbike? Uh, das geht gar nicht. Ich finde die Dinger sehen ganz gruselig aus.



Nee, nicht ganz so fat  

29*3"

Gibt's ja leider nicht bei euch, aber zum ausprobieren kann man ja mal bei der Konkurrenz von hinterm großen Wasser wildern. 
Scyllas dickes Ding finde ich übrigens sehr sexy


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt





(Carsten, das Foto kommt wieder weg, wenn wir eine Gehaltserhöhung verhandelt haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2013)

dass so ein Fatbike viel kann war mir ja schon bewusst, aber dass es sogar Gehälter erhöhen kann, ist mir neu. Echt universell, quasi ein Eierlegendewollmilchdickrad


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, nicht ganz so fat
> 
> 29*3"
> 
> ...



reden wir von einem krampus?


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2013)

Genau!

Wie gesagt: Zum ausprobieren. Ich denke schon ziemlich lange drüber nach, mir einen Rahmen auf Maß schneidern zu lassen. Weil das ja nicht grad auf'm Schnäppchenbasar zu haben ist, will ich vorher einiges ausprobieren. Nicht, dass ich nachher was falsches habe.

Simple-Geometrie mit Pinion Getriebe und 3" Reifen wäre schon was, das ich mir vorstellen könnte. So als SUV-Campmobil quasi.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2013)

könnte witzig werden. die fahrberichte vom krampus waren sehr positiv bis jetzt. langsam möchte ich das auch mal testen. auf fatbike habe ich weniger lust, da ich keine cowboy kurbel fahren möchte.
das pinion ding hat mir persönlich zu viel gänge und vor allem zu viel leerweg im antritt.

vieleicht verpasse ichd em solaris mal ein dickes vorderrad ... mmh


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2013)

btw: hier mal meine kiste mit *gustav M* an der front (shimano scheibe ist jetzt gegen a2z wave getauscht worden) und *specialized ground control 2.3* im heck







viel mehr geht nicht in den hinterbau. der reifen ist aber prima. habe den hier vor ort (torsten/cycle planet) zum guten kurs als s-works variante bekommen. der captain vorne wirkt etwas dünn


----------



## shibby68 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht doch stimmig aus. 
Der Lenker in Kombi mit der Rahmenfarbe ist krank aber geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (16. Oktober 2013)

yeah!
magst du den ground control mal an der karkasse messen? ich hatte ja lange zeit den 2.4er ardent drin, jetz den 2.25er und am liebsten hätt ich was dazwischen...


----------



## Bergaufschieber (16. Oktober 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch stimmig aus.
> Der Lenker in Kombi mit der Rahmenfarbe ist krank aber geil



Müssen Lenker an schönen Rädern nicht zwingend schwarz sein?


----------



## derAndre (17. Oktober 2013)

Bergaufschieber schrieb:


> Müssen Lenker an schönen Rädern nicht zwingend schwarz sein?



Jojo dat:


----------



## Bergaufschieber (17. Oktober 2013)

die schauen so aus, als wären sie verwandt...


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2013)

moin,

hier mal wieder meins mit klitzekleinem update (kurbel).... rennt wie die wutz das rädsche.


----------



## Baelko (18. Oktober 2013)

Was?! "die Wutz".....bitte mal ins Hochdeutsch übersetzen Ich denke wir werden in der nächsten Woche mal wieder ein Solaris Aufbau in Cyan zu Gesicht bekommen, der Manu wird uns beglücken. Wird ja echt ein bissel eintönig mit den ganzen grünen Kisten.


----------



## shibby68 (18. Oktober 2013)

sieht richtig klasse aus!
will auch eins glaube ich


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was?! "die Wutz".....bitte mal ins Hochdeutsch übersetzen



Wutz, die (hess.), umgsspr. für Sau (weibliches Schwein)


----------



## Mabe (18. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden in der nächsten Woche mal wieder ein Solaris Aufbau in Cyan zu Gesicht bekommen, der Manu wird uns beglücken. Wird ja echt ein bissel eintönig mit den ganzen grünen Kisten.


Ich werde auch bald einen solaris in blau herzeigen können , warte aber noch auf Teile...


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150


----------



## Baelko (18. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2013)

martn schrieb:


> yeah!
> magst du den ground control mal an der karkasse messen? ich hatte ja lange zeit den 2.4er ardent drin, jetz den 2.25er und am liebsten hätt ich was dazwischen...



klar. muß nur mal gucken, wo der meßschieber rumfliegt.


----------



## mike79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was?! "die Wutz".....bitte mal ins Hochdeutsch übersetzen Ich denke wir werden in der nächsten Woche mal wieder ein Solaris Aufbau in Cyan zu Gesicht bekommen, der Manu wird uns beglücken. Wird ja echt ein bissel eintönig mit den ganzen grünen Kisten.




Hast du eigentlich in etwa einen Überblick wieviele Solaris in Deutschland/Österreich so herumfahren?


----------



## quimmonco (30. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mir vor kurzem ein cotic soul in L gebraucht gekauft mit ner 120er Fox Gabel und bin schwer begeistert. Mein fully langweilt sich bereits. ich bräuchte hilfe wegen laufrädern, denn bei den aktuellen hat sich am hinterrad nun bereits die vierte speiche gelöst und mir wirds nun etwas zu wild. Weiss nicht, was es für speichen sind, die felge ist eine mavic xm 317.
 Könnt Ihr mir aus Erfahrung ein paar Laufräder nennen (eigentlich brauch ich auch nur ein Hinterrad), die die lastspitzen bei einem hardtail aushalten?
Budget für einen Laufradsatz hatte ich mir um die 200 - 300 gesetzt. Kommt jetzt wohl schon früher


----------



## Child3k (30. Oktober 2013)

Hope Hoops ?


----------



## quimmonco (30. Oktober 2013)

danke, die hatte ich noch nicht ins auge gefasst. Sind die nicht weit über 300? welche speichen und felgen empfehlen sich dazu? Gibt es einen händler, wo man die vertrauensvoll kaufen kann? Habe bisher mit bike components sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## darkJST (30. Oktober 2013)

Abgedrückt und nachzentriert, allerdings etwas über deinem Budget. Die sind eine absolut sichere Bank, da dürfte auf längere Sicht nix kaputt gehen. Arch Ex mit 21 mm Maulweite (derzeit hast du 17 mm) oder Flow Ex mit 25,6 mm glaub ich. Fahre beide Felgen in zwei LRS und bin höchst zufrieden. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist nur das arg laute Freilaufgeräusch...


----------



## quimmonco (30. Oktober 2013)

danke für den link. das freilaufgeräusch muss ich mir in freier wildbahn mal anhören. vielleicht stocke ich mein budget mit weihnachtsgeld auf. 21mm felgenbreite ist mir schon lieber als 17mm, da im bedarfsfall auch 2.4er reifen drauf passen. ich werd mal stöbern...


----------



## darkJST (30. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du irgendwo ein laut knatterndes Rad vorbeifahren hörst ist das vermutlich mit einer Hope Pro II Nabe^^


----------



## palazzo (30. Oktober 2013)

hej wo bleiben hier die Bilder?


... auch mit ratternden Hope Pro II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (31. Oktober 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Abgedrückt und nachzentriert, allerdings etwas über deinem Budget. Die sind eine absolut sichere Bank, da dürfte auf längere Sicht nix kaputt gehen. Arch Ex mit 21 mm Maulweite (derzeit hast du 17 mm) oder Flow Ex mit 25,6 mm glaub ich. Fahre beide Felgen in zwei LRS und bin höchst zufrieden. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist nur das arg laute Freilaufgeräusch...



Kann ich auch empfehlen! Hab Sie mit Flow Ex. Die machen alles mit, sogar bei mir ;-) Ich glaube die sind vom Preis-/Leistungverhältnis unschlagbar und der Kontakt ist schnell und freundlich! An das Geräusch gewöhnst Du dich schneller als Du denkst. Ich dachte als ich sone Nabe bei nem Kumpel Probegefahren bin: "das geht gar nicht". Zumal ich davor DT-Swiss gefahren bin, die quasi gar kein Geräusch machen. Nach ner Stunde auf dem Trail habe ich nachgeguckt ob sie kapput sind, weil sie ja gar kein Geräusch mehr machen. Dem war aber nicht so, denn das Geräusch war noch da, ich habe es nur nicht mehr gehört...

Mein BFe ist leider gerade zerlegt:



Immerhin fängt es auch mit C an... Mit blutet das Herz wenn ich das BFe so ohne Gabel sehe. Sollte also jemand ne 180mm Durolux tapered rum liegen haben, immer her damit. Dann kann die Lyrik an ihren angestammten Platz zurück und ich wieder BFe fahren kann. Spätesten Weihnachten wird das BFe aber wieder seine Gabel zurück bekommen. Alles in allem wird es etwas leichter: X0 anstatt Code, kleinere Pellen... Es muss sich jetzt schließlich nicht mehr im highspeed hardcore Gelände behaupten.


----------



## quimmonco (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Gibt es neben Hope auch andere empfehlenswerte Naben (wegen der Lautstärke)? 
Hier nun auch ein paar Bilder von mir wie geschrieben ist das Rad gebraucht gekauft:
Rahmen: Cotic Soul in L
Gabel: Fox 32 F120 RL tapered

Ändern werde/ möchte ich:
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Al in rot
Lenker/ Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm/ Syntace Vector 2014 (700mm/ 12Grad)
Bremsen: Im Moment noch ein komischer Mix aus Formula ORO K24 vorn sowie Avid Elixir 3 hinten. Tendiere zu komplett Formula RX wegen optik oder Shimano SLX 
und die Laufräder...


----------



## iManu (31. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Soul, es erinnert mich sehr an meins, welches leider geklaut wurde.
Aber bald gibts Bilder von meinem neuen, etwas großes blaues.

 @quimmonco, wenn du Interesse hast hätte ich einen Satz neuwertiger SLX Bremsen für dich, sind von einem Neurad und Modell 2013.


----------



## radzwei (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

man koennte hier im Forum beim Vorstellen des Rades ja seine Rahmennummer mit bekannt geben. Gibt ja nicht so viele Cotics und hilft eventuell beim Kauf eines gebrauchten Rades den Besitzer zu identifizieren. Was meint Ihr....


----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2013)

quimmonco schrieb:


> danke für die tipps. Gibt es neben hope auch andere empfehlenswerte naben (wegen der lautstärke)?



nööö


----------



## quimmonco (2. November 2013)

werd mir die Hope Hoops Pro II Evo mit Flow EX und Sapim Race-Speichen komplett in schwarz holen (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/263421-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-flow-ex-arch-ex-crest-26-650b-29er). 
 @darkJST und derAndre: Danke für den Tipp, Link und unterstreichende Empfehlung.

Fahr das Soul mit Schnellspanner, muss ich irgendwas bei der Order der Laufräder beachten? Habt Ihr Tipps für mich? Werde mir gleich noch Hope-Schnellspanner mit bestellen.
Bei der Reifenwahl bin ich noch etwas unsicher; bin ja im Mittelgebirge unterwegs (wiege 72kg). Meine Favoriten sind:
- Vorn   Conti Mountainking II 2.4 RaceSport oder FatAlbert PaceStar/ Trailstar? 2.4
- Hinten Conti XKing 2.4 RaceSport oder NobbyNic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. November 2013)

Ich find die Conti-Mischung wesentlich besser/haltbarer als das was Schwalbe zu bieten hat. Fahr den MK am HR und nen Kumpel von mir den XKing auch am HR und ist auch sehr zufrieden. Falls du vor hast irgendwann Tubeless zu probieren nimm lieber die Protectionvariante...


----------



## iManu (3. November 2013)

Auch wenn ich mit meinem Cotic Soul super zufrieden war, hat es sich etwas verändert. Das, in meinen Augen, schmucke Stück Stahl ist gewachsen und hat abgenommen, allerdings wurde ich etwas ruppig zu dieser Entscheidung bewegt.
Dem Soul hatte ich in Bayern rund um Pegnitz reichlich Auslauf spendiert, auf etlichen Single Trail Kilometern hat es mir, ein immer breiteres Grinsen, ins Gesicht gedrückt.



Anschließend habe ich mich ein wenig in Österreich rumgetrieben, hauptsächlich um Teile meiner Familie zu besuchen, aber auch zum Fahrradfahren. Danach habe ich Oberösterreich hinter mir gelassen und bin in die goldene Stadt, Prag, gefahren. Dort wurde das Soul ausschließlich zur Fortbewegung, in der doch weitläufigen Stadt, missbraucht. Leider nur einen Tag lang, in der zweiten Nacht, die ich in Prag verbracht habe, wurde mein Auto aufgebrochen und das Rad geklaut.
Der Vorfall hat mich zu einer vorzeitigen Abreise und einen erneuten Fahrrad- Aufbau bewegt.
Durch unsere Hausratversicherung der LVM, war mein Fahrrad auch im Auto und Ausland versichert und ich habe einen Großteil der Kostet erstattet bekommen.
Mit zusätzlicher Unterstützung von Carsten und tollen Bikemarkt- Verkäufern wie, DeepStar23, freeridemichel, Jbnk03, lockenschnulli und bike1502, meinem lokal Bikeshop und einem netten Ebay Verkäufer habe ich wieder ein, in meinen Augen, sehr schönes Mtb bauen können.





Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da seht ihr mein neues Solaris und ich möchte mich noch einmal herzlichst bei den oben genannten Personen bedanken, da ich einfach von den reibungslosen Bikemarkt Käufen und den erhaltenen Waren begeistert bin, es war immer alles wie beschrieben oder besser und alles lief ohne irgendein Problem.

Ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Baelko (3. November 2013)

Manu, und wir danken das du im Kreis der Cotic Familie geblieben bist, wärst ja beinahe fremd gegangen.

Viel Spaß damit! 

PS, nie ein Bike im Auto lassen. Eine gebrauchte Radtasche kostet 30,- Euro und schon geht es als Gepäckstück durch, auch in jedem Hotelzimmer.


----------



## mike79 (3. November 2013)

@ iManu - schöner Aufbau
Wie schneiden denn die beiden bikes im direkten Vergleich ab?


----------



## iManu (3. November 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Manu, und wir danken das du im Kreis der Cotic Familie geblieben bist, wärst ja beinahe fremd gegangen.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> PS, nie ein Bike im Auto lassen. Eine gebrauchte Radtasche kostet 30,- Euro und schon geht es als Gepäckstück durch, auch in jedem Hotelzimmer.



Mit dem Ding hat man richtig viel Spaß, ich bin auch so froh, dass ich mich wieder für ein Cotic entschieden hab. 
Aus der Sache hab ich natürlich gelernt, und wie du sagst bleibt nie wieder ein Rad von mir im Auto.



mike79 schrieb:


> @ iManu - schöner Aufbau
> Wie schneiden denn die beiden bikes im direkten Vergleich ab?



Für mich ist das Solaris ein großes Soul, es ist sehr agil, wendig und trotzdem bergabtauglich, wie das Soul. Bis jetzt bieten mir die größeren Laufräder nur Vorteile, man sitzt etwas entspannter, es rollt besser über Hindernisse und bergab treten nie Überschlagsgefühle auf.
Subjektiv halte ich mich auch für schneller, gerade bergab, aber das kann ich leider nicht beweisen, weil ich keinen Tacho hab.
Mich wundert sehr, dass, das Solaris trotz 70er Vorbau und 120er Gabel wie eine Bergziege klettert, ich hätte erwartet, dass das Vorderrad gerne abhebt, dies ist aber gar nicht der Fall.
Momentan bin ich rund um zufrieden mit meinem Hobel.

Und neben dem Text mal wieder ein Bild und ne Teileliste:



Rahmen: Cotic Solaris in L
Gabel: Fox Float 120 FIT CTD
Laufräder: Easton XC 70
Vorbau: Thomson x4 70
Lenker: Specialized Demo
Griffe: Cult Vans
Sattel: Procraft Ti
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Klemme: Hope
Steuersatz: Acros
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Schaltung und Bremsen: Shimano XT


----------



## martn (3. November 2013)

das solaris wurde ja quasi auch als soul mit größeren laufrädern entwickelt, 
schöner aufbau!


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2013)

quimmonco schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Gibt es neben Hope auch andere empfehlenswerte Naben (wegen der Lautstärke)?



Hope ist natürlich schon top, was Haltbarkeit und Geräuschentwicklung  angeht... LAUTER sind allerdings die Syntace-Naben. Im direkten Vergleich sogar lauter als Hopes mit dem stählernen Trial-Freilauf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2013)

Findest du? Wir hatten die in mehreren Testbikes und ich würde sie so zwischen Hope und DT (haben ja auch einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf wie die DT, nur mit anderen Federn) einordnen.


----------



## argh (4. November 2013)

Ne, Syntace ist lauter.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. November 2013)

Da du welche Besitzt will ich dir da nicht widersprechen. Vielleicht sind sie einfach nicht so penetrant wie Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2013)

Hab's sogar auf Video, aber das würde zu weit führen


----------



## mikrophon (5. November 2013)

Freude!


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

wirst Du haben!

ready to race


----------



## dangerousD (8. November 2013)

Ganz schön cross


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2013)

So aufgebaut gefällts mir richtig


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

danke.

fährt auch prima. das ist das geile, wenn man das rad schon mal zusammen hatte. kaum feintuning.


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. November 2013)

Genialer Crosser.


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

danke  dabei steht noch so viel auf meiner to do liste...

habe gerade gesehen, dass es das roadrat auch mal in braun gab


----------



## grimreaper (12. November 2013)

So, endlich hab ich meine British Steel am/enduro Maschine fertig. 
Hat lang gedauert, aber was lange wÃ¤hrt â¦
Vor allem der Umstieg von meinem Meta auf ein Hardtail hat mir ein bisschen Bauchschmerzen bereitet was die Traktion am Hinterrad angeht. 
Letzten Endes unbegrÃ¼ndet wie die erste Testfahrt gezeigt hat. 
Auf richtigen Trails war es zwar noch nicht aber die Pfalz wird nÃ¤chste Woche gecheckt. 

Danke an Carsten fÃ¼r die unkomplizierte Abwicklung und die netten Telefonate ï¿½ï¿½

Lets roll

Einmal im Hof

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dwgodfndm0i8f18/Foto 09.11.13 14 14 52.jpg

Und einmal im Wald 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d3t7jlj11tv4rd3/Foto 12.11.13 10 40 58.jpg





Grim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (12. November 2013)

Bfe und x 

Zu der Haltbarkeit der HopePro II.
Ich fahre die Naben seit 2008. Waren schon in drei bikes und haben bisher null Wartung genossen. Bis auf den Fraß am Alufreilauf keine Auffälligkeiten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2013)

Wobei das mit dem Alufreilauf ALLE Hersteller haben, von denen ich bisher Naben besaß oder bei denen ich Kassetten gewechselt habe. Und solange es nicht Ausmaße wie bei Tune annimmt...


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2013)

MuÃte bis jetzt einmal am freilauf feilen. Kein problem. Alternativ gibt es einen stahlfreilauf zum nachrÅ¯sten


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (14. November 2013)

So, da ist meine Schönheit. Noch nicht aufgebaut aber schick...! 
Ist diese Woche angekommen. Danke nochmal an Carsten für die ausführliche Beratung. 

Hätte ja auch Lust auf nen Aufbauthread aber dazu bin ich wohl zu Mainstream mit meinen restlichen Komponenten...


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2013)

Duckegg


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2013)

Ja, tolle farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (14. November 2013)

sehr geile farbe. welche komponenten kommen dran?


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (14. November 2013)

@_Lord_ & Nienie & Shibby

Danke.

Ja ich war zunächst etwas unglücklich, weil ich eigentlich das anthrazit des Bfe haben wollte aber eben am Soul-Rahmen. Aber das war dann doch zuviel an Sonderwunsch...
Hab mich dann zuerst etwas widerwillig zum Duckegg durchgerungen, aber mich mit der Zeit immer mehr angefreundet. Und als er dann bei mir ankam, wars um mich geschehen.
 Eine wirklich tolle Farbe. Und für mich als "Glanzlack-Verächter"  eine absolut geniale Alternative zum Orange und Grün.


----------



## Centi (14. November 2013)

Aufbauen, Bild rein, bidddddääääää!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (14. November 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> sehr geile farbe. welche komponenten kommen dran?



Sicher fest stehen schon mal (alle Komponenten vom Bikemarkt):

RS Sektor RLT DPC 140mm (schwarz)
Magura MT2 180/160 (komplett schwarz)
Trigger: XT M770 3x10 (genutzt als 2x10) 
Umwerfer XT M786 2x10
Schaltwerk XT 10x Shadow GS M780
+Kleinkram wie Lenker vorbau etc.

Geplant:
Kurbel: XT M785 2x10 schwarz
LRS (Naben: Acros / Felgen: Funworks Amride oder evtl. auch was von Ryde)
Sattelstütze: Irgendwas schwarz matt eloxiertes (Syntace, Ritchey, Thompson)
Sattel: voraussichtlich nen SLR Carbonio wenn mal wieder ein günstiger im Bikemarkt steht

Also wie gesagt bis auf den LRS der voraussichtlich mal nicht aus Hope/Sapim/ZTR besteht, nichts besonders außergewöhnliches.

Die eigentliche Besonderheit besteht eher darin, dass ich bislang noch kein Bike allein aufgebaut hab. Und dies wäre quasi die Premiere.

Aufbau erfolgt irgendwann im Dezember.


----------



## shibby68 (14. November 2013)

Klingt doch gut und beim Aufbau bekommst du hier ja mehr als fachkundigen rat.
habe auch letztes jahr meinen ersten aufbau geschafft. alles nicht so wild.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (14. November 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut und beim Aufbau bekommst du hier ja mehr als fachkundigen rat.
> habe auch letztes jahr meinen ersten aufbau geschafft. alles nicht so wild.



Stimmt. 
Vielleich starte ich doch noch nen Aufbau-Thread demnächst....


----------



## shibby68 (14. November 2013)

MACHEN! übrigens... cooler Nickname


----------



## Mabe (14. November 2013)

Endlich fertig! Vielleicht das erste Cotic Solaris in Wien? Ich finds echt geil




Mehr Bilder im Solaris-Thread


----------



## mike79 (14. November 2013)

Falls du mal nach Graz kommst machen wir eine Solaris Ausfahrt


----------



## Mabe (14. November 2013)

mike79 schrieb:


> Falls du mal nach Graz kommst machen wir eine Solaris Ausfahrt


Gerne, in Graz kann man ja super Biken (ich kenn den MA in Stattegg und der ist heftig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (14. November 2013)

Mabe schrieb:


> Gerne, in Graz kann man ja super Biken (ich kenn den MA in Stattegg und der ist heftig)



Ich kenne den MA zwar aus eigener Erfahrung nicht - gibt aber sicher ein paar feine Trails um Graz herum

Wünsche dir viel Spass mit Solaris in Wien - dort solls ja auch einiges an trails geben


----------



## mikrophon (15. November 2013)

Schick mit der schwarzen SID, Mabe. 
Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einer 2012er Revelation und einer 2014er Reba für mein Solaris in blau. Schwarz matt ist schon extrem schick..


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2013)

@Mabe

Ja, da kannst Du stolz sein - geiler Hobel!  Wenn mein Keller nicht schon voll wäre... wird wohl Zeit für einen größeren


----------



## Ducsasch (16. November 2013)

Mabe schrieb:


> Endlich fertig! Vielleicht das erste Cotic Solaris in Wien? Ich finds echt geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad!

Bist Du sicher, dass man das vorn ohne Kettenführung fahren kann?
Hab ich auch mal probiert, mir ist die Kette beim ersten Downhill um den Rahmen geflogen ... Macht bekanntlich hässliche Macken!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## iManu (16. November 2013)

Tolles Solaris, gefällt mir richtig gut. Und dazu ist es noch so leicht, meins wiegt einfach mal einen Kilo mehr.


----------



## Mabe (16. November 2013)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass man das vorn ohne Kettenführung fahren kann?
> Hab ich auch mal probiert, mir ist die Kette beim ersten Downhill um den Rahmen geflogen ... Macht bekanntlich hässliche Macken!
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!


Bin heute erstmals meine teilweise ruppigen hometrails gefahren und hab nicht eine Sekunde an die möglichkeit eines kettenabwurfs "verschwendet" 
Also mit xx1 scheint es wirklich zu funken, kein klappernim ruppigen Terrain, einfach lautlos über den trail gleiten


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. November 2013)

Tolles Solaris.


----------



## grimreaper (16. November 2013)

schick....schick......

und mit der X11....und ner schwarzen Reba ?? oder Pike ??

Ich bin die x11 in Brixen an nem BMC Trailfox 29 gefahren.
Selbst bei heftigsten Schlägen und auch unter hoher Geschwindigkeit war es nicht möglich diese Kette zum sucken zu bringen ;9

Der Käfig is soooooo steif !!!!


----------



## Elbambell (21. November 2013)

grimreaper schrieb:


> schick....schick......
> 
> und mit der X11....und ner schwarzen Reba ?? oder Pike ??
> 
> ...



Also bitte... was ist denn das für eine Ausdrucksweise. Erst wird gesuckt, dann ist was steif... Ein bisschen vorsichtig bittte. Hier lesen auch jüngere mit.

(nett mal einen Erfahrungsbericht von x11 zu lesen. Danke dafür)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimreaper (21. November 2013)

ups......

da hatte ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht.
Aber jetzt im Nachhinein hast du natürlich recht, das is schon zweideutig.....

Aber die X11 ist wirklich eine Option, auch bei etwas ruppiger Gangart !
Ich hatte nicht geglaubt das du die Kefü nicht zwingend brauchst.
Für den AM Einatz ohne Einschränkungen so zu empfehlen.


----------



## Mabe (21. November 2013)

Ich glaub die Gruppe heißt XX1, und da gibt'snoch die etwas günstigere X01


----------



## grimreaper (21. November 2013)

Das is korrekt.

Umgangssprachlich ist aber x11 genauso richtig 

Und die x01 oder Xo1 oder wie auch immer ist die "AM" Variante und etwas günstiger.
XX1 ehr XC (CrossCountry) und etwas leichter.....


----------



## Nafets190 (21. November 2013)

vielleicht erkennt man ja doch was:


----------



## krawa (25. November 2013)

Mein erstes ohne Federgabel seit zig Jahren. Fährt sich echt klasse 
Ist auch fast fertig. Es wird nur noch die Sattelstütze auf Thomson getauscht.











Danke Carsten!!!!


----------



## Myagi (25. November 2013)

Schöne Kassette Chris ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (25. November 2013)

Myagi schrieb:


> Schöne Kassette Chris ...



Die Kassette ist eigentlich das Beste am gesamten Rad 
Du sollst arbeiten und nicht im Netz surfen!!!!!!


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2013)

das geht ab 

ich verkneife mir den kommentar zur gabel.

die neuen declas sind aber schick. ist das grau oder gold?


----------



## Baelko (25. November 2013)

Silbergrau, der Roadrat Aufkleber am Oberrohr ist Orange/rot. Was stimmt denn an der Federgabel nicht 
Das Gridstone kommt gut, die Farbe gibt es in 2 Wochen auch fürs Soul. Ach Mist, jetzt habe ich es verraten


----------



## Schwimmer (25. November 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Silbergrau, der Roadrat Aufkleber am Oberrohr ist Orange/rot. Was stimmt denn an der Federgabel nicht
> Das Gridstone kommt gut, die Farbe gibt es in 2 Wochen auch fürs Soul. Ach Mist, jetzt habe ich es verraten



ohje, wenn ich das gewusst hätte ...
... hätt' ich's trotzdem gemacht ...   

... es fährt sich auch als Orange sehr geil ... 
... ein paar Monate im Sommer und was soll ich sagen: "Ich bereue nix ...   "

... ich wollte eigentlich mein Soul in schwarz ... 
... kommt das Soul mit dem Schriftzug wie das BFe, oder mit dem weißen Wrap ...


----------



## Exteci (26. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mich nach langem hin und her dazu entschieden mir ein BFe zu gönnen und das nach und nach auf zu bauen. Der Rahmen ist für mich preislich erschwinglich und mit Hilfe diverser Weihnachtsangebote und des Bikemarktes wird der Aufbau auch recht günstig (so hoffe ich  )

Ich habe aber erstmal noch ein paar fragen:
Ich bin 170cm groß und würde zu dem Rahmen in Größe S/16" greifen. Denke damit mach ich nix falsch oder? Einsatzgebiet wird wohl eher Enduro Tour und selten bis nie Bikepark.

Welche Hersteller sind den bei guten aber halbwegs erschwinglichen Steuersätzen (wahrscheinlich tapered) und  Tretlagern zu empfehlen? Damit kenne ich mich leider bisher am wenigsten aus. 

Danke schonmal!
Ich freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig auf das Bike.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## frogmatic (26. November 2013)

Exteci schrieb:


> Ich bin 170cm groß und würde zu dem Rahmen in Größe S/16" greifen. Denke damit mach ich nix falsch oder?
> 
> Welche Hersteller sind den bei guten aber halbwegs erschwinglichen Steuersätzen (wahrscheinlich tapered) und  Tretlagern zu empfehlen? Damit kenne ich mich leider bisher am wenigsten aus.



1.
ich bin 173, habe das BFe in S und es macht alles mit - ruppig, trialig, auch lange Touren.

2. 
ich hätte noch einen passenden Chris King Steuersatz übrig, da ich vorerst bei meinem alten BFe bleibe. Bei Interesse -> PN
Ansonsten bin ich mit Acros immer gut gefahren. In diesem Fall hat der CK allerdings den Vorteil, dass man nur einen anderen Gabelkonus braucht, um tapered oder durchgehende 1 1/8 Gabel zu fahren.


----------



## scylla (26. November 2013)

170 cm und auch Größe S/16'' -> passt super 

Steuersatz: Hope Pick'n'Mix !!

Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano, z.B. SLX. Greif ruhig zu einer "alten" 9fach Kurbel, die gibt's günstiger und funktionieren genauso gut


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2013)

S sollte perfekt passen. Fahre ich mit 173cm und 60mm Vorbau auch.

Steuersatz kriegste zum fairen Preis bei uns und hast ihn dann gleich eingepresst. Alternativ was von Nukeproof oder so. Oben dann ZS44, unten EC44.


----------



## kona.orange (26. November 2013)

Nochmal zurück zur Gabel vom Roadrat: Was stimmt mit der nicht nach eurer Meinung? Die steifste ist die nicht, das hab ich schon gemerkt. Aber ich wieg auch über 100kg. Welche Gabel wäre eine Alternative?

Ich empfehle auch, den Steuersatz von Eaven-Cycles einpressen zu lassen. Die machen das sehr schön mit Schrift symetrisch ausrichten und so.  Ich geh davon aus, dass du das noch nie gemacht hast und auch das entsprechende Werkzeug nicht hast. Besorgst du dir irgendeinen ganz billigen, dann musst du die Montagekosten noch zahlen.
Das Tretlager ist bei den aktuellen Kurbeln in der Regel dabei. Jedenfalls bei allen Schimanokurbeln. Zur Montage benötigst du auch ein spezielles Werkzeug.
Entweder sowas:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-bracketgrip-lang-btl-27l-schwarz-silber.html

Oder sowas:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1262/a88787/innenlagerschluessel-shimano.html

In jedem Fall aber auch das da:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1085/kurbelkappen-werkzeug-tl-fc-16.html

Die Montage an sich ist einfach. Auf den Lagerschalen ist die richtige "Einschraubrichtung" aufgedruckt.


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2013)

Bremsaufnahme vorne sieht einfach nur gaga aus. Alternativen gibt es zb von salsa (vaja)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Steuersatz: Hope Pick'n'Mix !!



Genau. Unzerstörbar, schick und mit wesentlich besserem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als CK und Konsorten.

Außerdem: Britischer Rahmen -> britischer Steuersatz. Passt.


----------



## kona.orange (27. November 2013)

Ja, gut, ok... sieht einfach nur gaga aus... mag ja sein... aber das interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so... na komm ich der Bremse mit Schutzblech oder Lowrider schon nicht in die Quere... leider ist die Gabel wie gesagt nicht besonders steif. Aber ich knnte ja auch abnehmen. So 30kg oder so...


----------



## Exteci (27. November 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Denke ich werde den Hope Steuersatz nehmen zumal ich auch auf einen Adapter hingewiesen wurde womit ich 1,5 schnell und günstig auf 1 1/8 umbauen kann. 
Jetzt wird erstmal bestellt. :-D 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2013)

der dicke konus von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 ist leider *nicht geschlitzt*, wie wir vorgestern festgestellt haben. kein problem an sich, aber hope schlitzt seit jahren den konus ist super praktisch beim wechseln der gabel...


----------



## Jaypeare (28. November 2013)

Eine Metallsäge hilft hier weiter.


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2013)

natürlich. war aber an dem abend nicht zur hand.


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Dezember 2013)

Möchte jemand sein cotic bfe rahmen hergeben,hätte einen neuen nicolai ufo ds rahmen MIT dämpfer


----------



## chem (9. Dezember 2013)

ich verkaufe ein komplettes BFe in 18"


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. Dezember 2013)

chem schrieb:


> ich verkaufe ein komplettes BFe in 18"



würdest du auch gegen ein komplettes nicolai ufo ds tauschen,siehe bikemarkt unter rahmen freeride,dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (9. Dezember 2013)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> würdest du auch gegen ein komplettes nicolai ufo ds tauschen,siehe bikemarkt unter rahmen freeride,dh



Nein Danke


----------



## ultraschwer (10. Dezember 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Mein erstes ohne Federgabel seit zig Jahren. Fährt sich echt klasse
> Ist auch fast fertig. Es wird nur noch die Sattelstütze auf Thomson getauscht.
> 
> 
> ...



was sind denn das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## derAndre (10. Dezember 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Schutzbleche?



Ich schätze SKS Raceblade long.


----------



## quimmonco (10. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag unterwegs


----------



## krawa (11. Dezember 2013)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Schutzbleche?



Das sind Procraft Rainbow Trekking 50.


----------



## Filtersen (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2013)

falsche seite aber sonst ganz gut.


----------



## Filtersen (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Hier noch eins von der Antriebsseite...


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Dezember 2013)

Ordentlich Auch wenn ich den fetten Vorbau an dem Rahmen nicht optimal finde.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2013)

@Filtersen
Bike kann gefallen  Aber was bezweckst Du mit der Schlaufe an der vorderen Bremsleitung? Gehst Du nebenbei Hasen jagen?  Solltest Du mal straffen, ansonsten verfängt sich da gern mal was drin. Äste, Nachbar's Lumpi, Zeug...

Und ja, der Vorbau ist irgendwie  mächtig...


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2013)

Nicht traurig sein, aber ich find das Ding einigermaßen furchtbar.


----------



## Filtersen (24. Dezember 2013)

Cool! Danke für's Feedback! Vorbau ist tatsächlich n bisl klobig, Leitungen müssen kürzer...auch der Hasen wegen...von Nachbar's Lumpi mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## derAndre (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Vorbau ist nur halb so wild und würde gar nicht mehr klobig wirken, wenn Du ne ordentlich dicke Gabel verbauts. Go Lyrik, go Lyrik, go Lyrik! Wenn man schon mit dem Ding über die Trails jagt, stört der ein oder andere Beifang nicht. Run Hase, run Hase, run Hase  

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Baby!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2013)

Leider haben die Läden ja grad zu...

Nach den Feiertagen und ersten Testfahrten gibts noch nen Paar Änderungen an meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## nervy1962 (26. Dezember 2013)

Sauberer Aufbau.
Aber sag mal, was ist das für eine Sattelstütze? Sieht interessant aus. Schon Erfahrungen damit (Haltbarkeit, Service etc.)?

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2013)

Das ist die Gravity Dropper "standard" mit 3 Positionen und in lang. Hab ich seit März im Einsatz. Trotz derbem Dreckbeschuss und null Pflege (null heißt niente, nada, garnix! Abspülen und gut!) alles super. Sie wackelt etwas, aber das tat sie von Anfang an und beim fahren merkst Du das nicht. Lenkerhebel wird mit nem Schaltzug angefahren, der könnte etwas ergonomischer sein, aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.
Wenn man sich mit der Optik und dem Gewicht einlassen kann eine sehr feine Sorglos- Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ahh, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt weiß ich Bescheid.

happy trails,
Dirk


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Dezember 2013)

mein Solaris endlich mit gekürzter Gabel und vernünftigem Lenker.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2013)

Ist das da ein Vorbau oder ein Baseballschläger, an dem der neue Lenker befestigt ist?  Mir wäre der zu lang, aber Dir muss es passen. Schickes Rad, schlicht und gut.


----------



## martn (29. Dezember 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Das ist die Gravity Dropper "standard" mit 3 Positionen und in lang. Hab ich seit März im Einsatz. Trotz derbem Dreckbeschuss und null Pflege (null heißt niente, nada, garnix! Abspülen und gut!) alles super. Sie wackelt etwas, aber das tat sie von Anfang an und beim fahren merkst Du das nicht. Lenkerhebel wird mit nem Schaltzug angefahren, der könnte etwas ergonomischer sein, aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.
> Wenn man sich mit der Optik und dem Gewicht einlassen kann eine sehr feine Sorglos- Lösung.



wenn sich das platzmäßig ausgeht (is aufm bild schwer zu beurteilen, ob die gripshifter das zulassen), versuch den hebel mal auf der anderen seite unterm lenker zu montieren. hab ich so am singlespeeder und finds ergonomischer als alle anderen schnippiestützenhebel, die ich bisher probieren konnte. vergleichbar mit dem hochschalthebel von nem rapidfire.
wenn ich von den kleineren problemchen mitm faltenbalg absehe, kann ich die gravitydropper ebenfalls nur empfehlen. die gibts nich umsonst schon seit gut zehn jahren.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Gravitydropper hat ein Bekannter auch mehrere jahre an seinem Nicolai gefahren...null Probleme. Sie hat in der Zeit mehrere Variostützen überlebt, die ich besessen habe (KS, XLC, CB Joplin, Reverb). ich werd sie irgendwann - trotz Optik - auch gegen meine jetzige Ersatz-XLC am Soul ersetzen.

Leider ist die Gravitydropper nur mit Reduzierhülse zu bekommen...31,6 und remote habe ich nirgendwo gesehen.


----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2013)

man kann bei Gravity Dropper auch direkt ohne "Zwischenhändler" bestellen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Dezember 2013)

Brauchst Du garnicht. 
Hier gibts zumindest die Turbo auch in 31,6. Die Jungs sind ganz fit,- vermutlich kriegen die auch eine Classic her,- und Du sparst Dir das ganze USA- Bestellprozedere.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du garnicht.
> Hier gibts zumindest die Turbo auch in 31,6. Die Jungs sind ganz fit,- vermutlich kriegen die auch eine Classic her,- und Du sparst Dir das ganze USA- Bestellprozedere.



Danke guitarman-3000...auf die bin ich garnicht gekommen. Etwas verwirrend vielleicht, dass gocycle die GD in 31,6 anbietet aber eigentlich nur eine 27,2 mit mit zusätzlichem shim meinen kann!! Die Produktbeschreibung könnte etwas exakter sein ;-).
Zitat http://gravitydropper.com/gravity-dropper-turbo/:
"Sizes available- 26.8, 27.0, 27.2 and 30.9. Shims available for larger Posts including 28.6 , 29.2, 29.8, 30, 30.2, 30.4, 30.8, 30.9, 31.6, 31.8, and 34.9"

Ansonsten habe ich mal bei den jungs von gocycle ein paar guideblocks für meine joplin bestellt (stück 5€)...hat 9 Wochen gedauert. Können die wahrscheinlich nix für aber bei bike-components dauerte es nur 4 Tage (1,20€)...


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Dezember 2013)

So das ist mein neues Enduro/Freeride Bike, danke nochmal an Carsten für den Vorführrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Dezember 2013)

Und das ist mein Allmountain/Touren Bike.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (31. Dezember 2013)

Cool, das mit der Lefty hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Bist Du zufrieden mit Steifigkeit und Komfort? Wie komples war der Einbau tatsächlich (Adapter etc.)?


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Dezember 2013)

netter Fuhrpark. Die Lefty Max macht sich optisch gut an dem farblich dezenten Bike.


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. Dezember 2013)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Cool, das mit der Lefty hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
> 
> Bist Du zufrieden mit Steifigkeit und Komfort? Wie komples war der Einbau tatsächlich (Adapter etc.)?


 Bin sehr zu frieden,extrem Steif,extrem leicht,einbau sehr simpel wenn du nen lefty 4 all Adapter nimmst und darauf achtest das die lefty den ich glaube 14,... cm abstand zwischen den Brücken hat.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2014)

Gestern kam ein Paket vom Baelko bei mir an... der Inhalt ist aus Stahl und wiegt inkl. Hope Steuersatz 2,3kg  

Ein paar Teile fehlen noch, dann geht's los mit dem Aufbau. Kann's kaum erwarten


----------



## Joki (4. Januar 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gestern kam ein Paket vom Baelko bei mir an... der Inhalt ist aus Stahl und wiegt inkl. Hope Steuersatz 2,3kg
> 
> Ein paar Teile fehlen noch, dann geht's los mit dem Aufbau. Kann's kaum erwarten



Da schließe ich mich an.  Grün aus burly iron in L. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal den netten Kontakt mit Eaven cycles (bei mir wars baelko) erwähnen. 
Netter Kontakt,direkte Abwicklung usw.
Der Aufbau beginnt umgehend.....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief_Wiggum (4. Januar 2014)

So, nachdem der Rahmen nun schon einige Zeit bei mir ist konnte ich endlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen nachdem die Teile nach und nach eingetroffen sind. 
Ist quasi noch die "Rohfassung" aber die Richtung sollte schon mal deutlich werden... schwarz ist angesagt.
Teileliste kann bei Interesse schon mal geliefert werden. Fertig werden solls (sofern die restlichen Teile pünktlich eintreffen) bis Mitte Januar.

Was mich interessieren würde:
Der Rahmen hat an einigen Stellen kleine Bohrungen ohne Gewinde, z.B. an den Sitzstreben oder da wo die beiden Sitzstreben zusammen laufen.
Kann mich da wer erleuchten?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2014)

Belüftung/ Wasseraustritt...


----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Belüftung/ Wasseraustritt...


Um es zu konkretisieren: die Belüftung wird beim Schweißen benötigt - die heiße Luft muss irgendwo entweichen können, ansonsten zischt sie im schlechtesten Fall aus dem Rohr durch das noch flüssige Schweisslot. Unschön und gefährlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2014)

Außerdem kann Feuchtigkeit (z.B. Kondenswasser) entweichen. Bloß nicht zustopfen!


----------



## LuisWoo (5. Januar 2014)

naja, bei ner Regenfahrt dringt mehr Wasser ein als da je kondensieren könnte. Trocknet aber wieder ab. Von dem her kann man das schon entspannter sehen. Wie oben erwähnt sind das Entlüftungsbohrungen fürs Schweißen. Weder unschön noch gefährlich. Ist nur so dass sich die Schweißnaht nicht beenden ließe wenn diese Bohrungen nicht vorhanden wären. Sprich eine rein fertigungstechnische Angelegenheit. Einfach als gegeben hinnehmen und Spaß haben


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (5. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Hatte natürlich nicht vor die Löcher zu verstopfen. 
Das mit dem Verdunsten war auch mein Gedanke, aber auf das Schweißen wäre ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (5. Januar 2014)

Chief_Wiggum schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Rahmen nun schon einige Zeit bei mir ist konnte ich endlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen nachdem die Teile nach und nach eingetroffen sind.
> Ist quasi noch die "Rohfassung" aber die Richtung sollte schon mal deutlich werden... schwarz ist angesagt.
> Teileliste kann bei Interesse schon mal geliefert werden. Fertig werden solls (sofern die restlichen Teile pünktlich eintreffen) bis Mitte Januar.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Werkstatt,NEID


----------



## Baelko (5. Januar 2014)

Interessanter Montageständer. Warsteiner zum Aufbau geht gar nicht.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (5. Januar 2014)

Sowohl die Werkstatt als auch das Bier gehören nicht mir bzw. das Bier dann nachdem ich es angeboten bekommen hab schon. Alternative wäre so ein polnisches Bier mit Maracujageschmack gewesen, da hab ich dann Warsteiner bevorzugt... 
Da ich aus dem schönen Bayern komme wäre mein Favorit aber Augustiner Edelstoff oder das Augustiner Weißbier gewesen (falls das jemand kennt). Aber so bliebs beim Warsteiner... 

Mir gehört nur das Rad.

Der Montageständer ist relativ stabil und an der Decke befestigt. Ist eine Eigenkonstuktion meines Kumpels...


----------



## krawa (7. Januar 2014)

Nun mußte die Ratte mal als Test-Crosser herhalten. Auch das macht sie extrem gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2014)

Schöne Pedalen.

und auch sonst, sehr zweckmäßiger aufbau


----------



## kona.orange (8. Januar 2014)

Das rockt!


----------



## Baelko (8. Januar 2014)

Chief_Wiggum schrieb:


> ...Da ich aus dem schönen Bayern komme wäre mein Favorit aber Augustiner Edelstoff oder das Augustiner Weißbier gewesen (falls das jemand kennt). Aber so bliebs beim Warsteiner...
> ...


 Ich atte den smiley vergessen. Augustiner Edelstoff gibt es in Hamburg in den Szenekneipen aus der Flasche und auch im gut sortierten Edeka Einkaufsmarkt um die Ecke. Trinke ich gern, wenn es mal ein bissel mehr brennen soll dann nehme ich aber das Andechser Bock (7 Umdrehungen)


----------



## bun (12. Januar 2014)

Endlich fertig!!


Danke Carsten für deinen spitzen Support!!!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2014)

Schick. Fox grau gibt leichten abzug in der b note ;-)


----------



## bun (12. Januar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Schick. Fox grau gibt leichten abzug in der b note ;-)


Das verkrafte ich... Wobei so 'ne komplett schwarze Pike...


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Januar 2014)

Sodele,

jetzt mal meins in der vorläufig letzten Ausbaustufe, frisch geduscht (bis auf die Reifen).

Rahmen: BFe in L
Gabel:	Rock Shox Sektor Dual Coil 150mm
Steuersatz: Chris King i7
Vorbau: Syncros BearHug 65mm
Lenker:  Race Face Turbine 725mm
Griffe:	Lizzard Skins
Schaltung Kompl.: Shimano XT 3x10
Bremsen: Avid Elixier 5
Laufräder: DT Swiss AM1800 mit Conti MKII Protection
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Stütze: Syncros Hardcore
Sattelstützenklemme: Tune Würger
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas
Innenlager: Race Face Turbine XC
Pedale: DMR Vaults

Geplant sind noch Hope Bremsen, LRS mit Superstar Tesla Naben und Spank Felgen und Vecnum Versenkstütze (wenn lieferbar).

Das Bike ist mein Schätzchen und eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Auch wenn's sauber aussieht, es wird nahezu jeden Tag bewegt.


Happy trails
Dirk

btw: Wie bekomme ich denn das Bild gleich in groß in den Text, also nicht als Anhang?


----------



## Baelko (13. Januar 2014)

Hi Dirk, passen die Elox-Farbtöne von King Steuersatz und Tune Sattelrohrklemme zusammen?


----------



## nervy1962 (13. Januar 2014)

Hi Carsten,

tun sie. Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Januar 2014)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## hotroder (24. Januar 2014)

Neues BFe Kundenbike ist fertig !!!


----------



## hotroder (24. Januar 2014)

Soul in small ... wird derzeit von meiner Freundin genutzt


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2014)

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder... endlich fertiggestellt und entjungfert: mein neues Solaris!



 

 



Mein erstes 29er... der Umstieg fiel erstaunlich leicht. Es heißt ja immer: lenkt sich anders... springt anders... fährt sich anders...  Konnte ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen. Das Solaris geht gut voran, läßt sich leicht in die Luft katapultieren und fühlt sich dort wohl, ist wendig und lebendig. Bei den momentanen Bodenbedingungen konnte ich einzig auf trockeneren, flowigen Trailabschnitten einen Unterschied zum 26er ausmachen: das Solaris hält einfach die Geschwindigkeit. Genial - wo ich mit dem 26er noch treten mußte, um den Speed zu halten, kann ich beim 29er rollen und pushen. Ansonsten konnte ich noch keinen wirklich gravierenden Unterschied erFAHRen. OK - bei gleicher Übersetzung ist die Endgeschwindigkeit höher 

Der Hobel hat komplett 12,4kg - kein Super-Leichtgewicht, aber er muss ja auch meine 100kg ertragen. Und ist doch fast ein Kilo leichter als der Vorgänger in 26" (Nicolai Argon). Das liegt zum Großteil an den leichten Reifen (Maxxis Beaver 2.0, 590g), die ich nun auch noch tubeless fahre. Leider gibt es die (noch) nicht in 2.25, so hat das Ganze was von einem Crossrad  Für die aktuellen Bodenbedingungen super, wenn es trockener wird, kommen aber gescheite Breitreifen drauf (High Roller II vorn, Ikon hinten, beide in 2.35).

Danke an:
@Baelko - für Rahmen mit Steuersatz
@Runterfahrer aka Sören Speer - für die Laufräder
@p1nk3y - für die Gabel



PS: weiß jemand, wie ich hochgeladene Bilder drehen kann? Das Original des "Waldbildes" ist Hochformat, trotzdem wird's hier im Querformat gezeigt. Moderne Technik ist nix für mich


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2014)

Geile farbe, gutes rad.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (25. Januar 2014)

So hier gibt's jetzt auch mein Soul zu sehen.

Fährt sich prima und macht einfach nur Spass.

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 11,5 kg. Das passt für nen Stahlrahmen denke Ich.

Laufräder kommen von Sören der Rest aus dem Bikemarkt bzw. von den üblichen Versendern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (26. Januar 2014)

Ist das duckegg
Kommt so blau.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Januar 2014)

Jupp.


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist mir bei nochmaliger Betrachtung auch aufgefallen... Werd mal bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein etwas farbgetreueres Bild machen...


----------



## darkJST (27. Januar 2014)

@dangerousD: Klick mal in deinem Album beim Bild unten rechts auf Weitere Aktionen


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @dangerousD: Klick mal in deinem Album beim Bild unten rechts auf Weitere Aktionen


Das geht halt nicht bei Direktuploads  Die landen nicht im Album. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Tom:-) (31. Januar 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal wieder... endlich fertiggestellt und entjungfert: mein neues Solaris!
> 
> ...
> Der Hobel hat komplett 12,4kg - kein Super-Leichtgewicht, aber er muss ja auch meine 100kg ertragen. Und ist doch fast ein Kilo leichter als der Vorgänger in 26" (Nicolai Argon). ..



welcome to the club! bin auch vom argon auf das solaris umgestiegen. mein argon liebe ich trotzdem noch ;-)


----------



## argh (3. Februar 2014)

@ dangerousD: nettes Teil. Gefällt mir!


----------



## mikrophon (3. Februar 2014)

so _langsam_ wird's..


----------



## dangerousD (3. Februar 2014)

mikrophon schrieb:


> so _langsam_ wird's..



Boah... was so ein paar dicke Pellen ausmachen  Sieht gleich ganz anders aus als meins.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2014)

Hab mal wieder was gebastelt...

Neu sind:
Kurbel notgedrungen wg. Defekt
Bremse notgedrungen wg. Defekt
Sattelstütze, wegen eklatanter Knarzgeräusche und damit sich das Bike nicht mehr anfühlt wie ein Racefully mit 3 cm Federweg
Sattel, weil er bequem ist
Sattelklemme, damit das Farbkonzept nicht zerstört wird 
Vorbau, weil der noch rumlag
Gabelmaterial









Morgen früh wird es dann wohl erstmalig zur Arbeit eingerollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2014)

Schönes Rad, aber wieso federt die Stütze 3cm?

Dein Ventana ist übrigens auch fantastisch


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2014)

Die jetzt nicht mehr so. Aber vorher war eine FunWorks-Stütze drin. 180g + 27,2mm + langer Auszug + nicht ganz leichter Fahrer = erstaunliche Federwirkung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2014)

Aha


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Februar 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Dein Ventana ist übrigens auch fantastisch



Danke 
Ist ein lange gehegter Traum, der in Fahrverhalten und Handling auch voll und ganz erfüllt wurde.
Keine Ahnung, wieso man den Hinterbau serienmäßig mit einem RP23 mit maximalen Compression und Propedal Tune kastriert hat . Mit dem Zocchi geht der so dermaßen butterweich bei kaum mehr Wippen, das ist der Wahnsinn. Allerdings hat der bei gleicher EBL einen größeren Hub, so dass es hinten statt 140 eher so 155 mm sind, bis die Wippe am Sattelrohr anschlägt . Da muss ich mir noch was ausdenken.

Angenehme Überraschung übrigens beim Soul: Mit dem Hope-Steuersatz ist das Ding wie speziell für die Lefty gemacht. Keine Spacer, kein Gefeile, passt einfach.


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. Februar 2014)

Kurzes Update von meinem Cotic BFe Enduro,doch lieber 26" und Schaltung


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## sebastiano (28. Februar 2014)

Schon länger meins, aber noch nicht gepostet. 'Altes' X. Rennrad abgebaut, Hardtail kaum noch genutzt, super Rad. Kann nicht verstehen, waum das eingestellt wurde. Mit dem escapade  kommt vielleicht ein Nachfolger? Mir leider ein Ticken zu lang. Was ist das mit der Gabel, 9mm Steckachse???? Vielleicht kommt die ja als Nachrüstgabel auch in Schnellspann-Version. Hab auch gehört, dass Ausfallenden solcher Art nicht so gut harmonieren mit disc? Guter Ansatz, aber etwas viele Ideen in 1 bike gepackt, meine Meinung.


----------



## Baelko (28. Februar 2014)

Hi, ja, das Escapade ist eher ein Roadrad für Dropbar als ein X Nachfolger. Ich bin trotzdem ziemlich gespannt


----------



## sebastiano (28. Februar 2014)

Bin auch gespannt, vor allem auf die Gabel (falls es die einzeln und für QR geben sollte). Ein neues Rad krieg ich wohl nicht durch, dazu ist die Schlange an (Rad-)Baustellen im Keller zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Carsten, wird es die gabel einzeln geben?

Sebastiano, schönes X.


----------



## Baelko (28. Februar 2014)

Yup....denke schon, zumindest gab es die Roadrat Gabeln immer einzeln. Vielleicht nicht mit der ersten Batch aus Taiwan die in 3 Wochen in UK ankommt.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Gut 

Das escapado ist wirklich lang (oberrohr)...
Aber cool dass sie bei 1 1/8 klassisch und bsa bleiben.


----------



## Portugiese (28. Februar 2014)

Na das Escapade schaut doch nach nem schönen Projekt für den Winter 2014/15 aus  
Obwohl die Gabel wohl wirklich ne Alternative sein kann. Aber erst mal muss mein X rollen.


----------



## kona.orange (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, die Gabel wäre vielleicht auch was mein Roadrat? Ob die wohl etwas steifer ausfällt?


----------



## Joffix (6. März 2014)

Kurze Frage, wisst ihr ob ein Cotic Roadrat als Reiserad für 30kg Gepäck geeignet wäre oder ob es dafür zu weich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. März 2014)

Abgesehen von dem Umstand, dass 30 kg Gepäck auf jeden Fall außerordentlich üppig sind, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## ONE78 (6. März 2014)

Wieviel bringst du denn noch dazu?


----------



## Joffix (6. März 2014)

ca. 77kg "Leergewicht". Bin bei Stahlrahmen immer leicht skeptisch, ob die das Gesamtgewicht packen oder dann zu weich werden.


----------



## derAndre (6. März 2014)

Also ich wog nackt zeitweise soviel wie plus das Gepäck das Du mitschleppen möchtest und konnte keine "Weicheit" feststellen


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2014)

*26" ain`t dead Shirts können bestellt werden!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-aint-dead-ich-will-das-t-shirt.664084/page-5


----------



## mikrophon (8. März 2014)

Mehr Bilder hier oder hier.


----------



## brigdompteur (8. März 2014)

Schönes Rad und solide.


----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2014)

Auch wenn die Räder etwas groß ausfallen...


----------



## Mabe (12. März 2014)

Schönes Rad und gutes Foto


----------



## flexo (21. März 2014)

Hallo, und ein weiteres Soul, erstmal nur schnell ein Ausschnitt, muss dann mal draußen Fotos machen 
Fast fertig, nur noch Schaltung einstellen und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Carsten für die klasse Beratung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (22. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus.....please, like us on Facebook..... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eaven-Cycles/243564309148738


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2014)

Der Farbkontrast ist klasse. Mach mal ein ganzes Bild.


----------



## flexo (26. März 2014)

Hab leider grad nur das vom Ausschnitt zur Hand. Das Rad war mangels Zeit noch nicht mal draußen. Sattel wegdenken


----------



## stöpsel84 (27. März 2014)

Super Aufbau


----------



## Tom:-) (27. März 2014)

und klasse wohnzimmer, mit vinyl und so ....


----------



## frogmatic (27. März 2014)

Und das gute Galli-Fett, seit meiner Jugend der Geruch von Rennrad


----------



## Baelko (27. März 2014)

Ich mag den Aschenbecher nicht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2014)

Ziemlich gutes Bike

Es haben im letzten Jahr soviele Leute Cotics aufgebaut, ein großes Treffen in der Mitte wäre mal super klasse.


----------



## Baelko (28. März 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ziemlich gutes Bike
> 
> Es haben im letzten Jahr soviele Leute Cotics aufgebaut, ein großes Treffen in der Mitte wäre mal super klasse.


Dann organisier mal eins für den Juli .....ich hatte ja mal an ein Treffen im Odenwald gedacht, das wäre eine gute Mitte zumindest in den alten Bundesländern. Aber da brauchen wir einen oder mehrere Kümmerer und Guides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2014)

Ich orjanisiere garnüscht. Bin froh, wenn ich das Jahr mal ein Wochenende zu Hause bin


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Dann organisier mal eins für den Juli .....ich hatte ja mal an ein Treffen im Odenwald gedacht, das wäre eine gute Mitte zumindest in den alten Bundesländern. Aber da brauchen wir einen oder mehrere Kümmerer und Guides.


odenwald sollte kein problem sein...


----------



## Baelko (28. März 2014)

Andie....hast du dich gerade als GO (Asterix und Obelix = großer Organisator) beworben?  

Ich bin nicht sicher ob Juli ein guter Monat für so was ist, da ja dann schon Urlaubs/ Ferienzeit ist. Von daher wäre vielleicht ein Treffen Anfang September nicht schlecht. Gut wäre ein Wochenende mit 2 Touren, eine am Samstag, eine am Sonntag. Anreise am Samstag, einer Übernachtung in einem Hotel und Abreise am Sonntag. Ich denke wir nehmen das mal im August in Angriff.


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2014)

Ich bin nicht dick, nur unvorteilhaft angezogen.


----------



## Baelko (28. März 2014)

Nee, der GO war auf dem Piratenschiff, das die Gallier immer versenkt haben. Irgendwann hatten die Piraten die Schnauze voll und haben dann auf Kreuzfahrtschiff gemacht. Und da hatten die Piraten dann einen GO.


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2014)

Ach so. Ist etwas her, wobei ich letztens asterix bei den pikten gelesen habe.
Kenne mich im odw nur so lala aus, da ich meist in der gruppe fahre und somit nicht so genau auf die route achten muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (28. März 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Nee, der GO war auf dem Piratenschiff, das die Gallier immer versenkt haben. Irgendwann hatten die Piraten die Schnauze voll und haben dann auf Kreuzfahrtschiff gemacht. Und da hatten die Piraten dann einen GO.



Nanana, da muss ich dich aber etwas korrigieren  Der GO ist der Phönizier Epidemais, der, um seine Ruderer zu bekommen, einen Klub für Urlaubsfahrten gegründet hatte (vgl. Goscinny R. und Uderzo A. Asterix und Obelix, Band 26, _Die Odyssee_, Gallien ca. 50 n.Chr., S. 21 ganz oben). Nicht zu verwechseln mit der Gesellschaft, die Epidemais in _Asterix als Gladiator_ gegründet hat, die nämlich die Gesellschafter dazu verpflichtete zu Rudern. Sie hatten das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen.
 "Die spinnen die Römer"


----------



## Nothing85 (28. März 2014)

So hier mal mein BFe.
Konnte es diese Woche zum ersten mal im Wald fahren. Und es bekommt volle Punktzahl...es hat den Test bestanden und darf bleiben.
Bitte nicht die Stütze und den Sattel beachten. Variostütze kommt noch (wenn ich mich entschieden habe) und mein SQlap Sattel ist bei der Reklamation und sollte die nächste Woche wieder kommen.


----------



## Baelko (29. März 2014)

Fein! Wie macht sich die Kettenführung?


----------



## Nothing85 (29. März 2014)

Hatte diese auch schon an meinem Torque welches nun vom BFe abgelöst wurde. Hatte nie Probleme damit. 
Ist schön Klein tut was sie soll...Verarbeitung ist auch top, was man aber bei dem Preis auch erwarten kann. 
Habe halt auch lange nach einer geeigneten Führung gesucht und in der Größe aber nicht wirklich was gefunden außer die von MRP. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Habe halt auch lange nach einer geeigneten Führung gesucht und in der Größe aber nicht wirklich was gefunden außer die von MRP.



Jup, die MRP ist top! Hab die auch seit einem Jahr am BFe


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2014)

Gutes rad!

Führungen mit taco (2 c ?) Halten bei mir nie lange...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Fein! Wie macht sich die Kettenführung?


Die bauen wir nicht ans Testbike


----------



## Baelko (29. März 2014)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Nanana, da muss ich dich aber etwas korrigieren
> "Die spinnen die Römer"


......ach du Scheiße, versucht mit Halbwissen zu blenden und dabei durchgefallen. Muss aber zu meiner Verteidigung sagen das es ca 30 Jahre her ist das ich so ein Heftchen in der Hand hatte. Da kann man schon mal ins Tüdeln kommen.


----------



## sebastiano (29. März 2014)

Macht ja nix  Mein Sohn (5) beginnt gerade sich sehr für Comics v.a. Asterix zu begeistern . Deshalb muss ich ihm immer wieder alle Hefte vorlesen.


----------



## Baelko (29. März 2014)

Gute Allgemeinbildung, gehört bestimmt immer noch zum Comic-Kanon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2014)

Asterix ist Pflicht. Alle 1000x gelesen


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2014)

Neben tim &struppi sowie lucky luke.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2014)

Sehr empfehlen kann ich Donjon, zumindest die von Lewis Trondheim und Joann Sfar. Die anderen sind misstig gezeichnet.


----------



## sebastiano (30. März 2014)

Yakari ist auch gut für die Kleinen. Spirou (zumindest die älteren von Franquin und den direkten Nachfolgern) lese ich auch sehr gerne immer wieder, mein Liebling ist aber Gaston.
Donjon kannte ich nicht, werd mal Ausschau halten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2014)

Zum Einstieg ist die "Parade" Serie sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2014)

Nur mal so zwischendurch.

Mein Lieblingsbike (Im Park outfit):



Guut zyniker würden jetzt antworten: "Dein einziges Bike" und sie hätte im Moment mal wieder recht aber egal  Ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. März 2014)

Sehr schön ! 
Wie letztens drüben im Thread erwähnt, siehts echt brachial aus mit breiten Felgen und den Maxxis! 
Sind das Ryde Felgen, wegen der matten Optik ?


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2014)

Ne das sind ztr flow ex also gar nicht sooo breit. Matt sind die nur wegen des feinen Staubs in Filthies.


----------



## Elbambell (31. März 2014)

Hallo,
Bin zuletzt selten im Forum gewesen, so dass man mir Bescheid geben musste, dass nach einem GO für den Odenwald gefragt wurde. 
Hier bin ich! 

2 Touren im Odenwald werden jjom und ich (sicherlich wird auch aju mit von der Partie sein) anbieten können. Habe ich recht verstanden, dass es lieber Anfang September sein soll? Wäre von mir aus auch im Juli möglich. 

Wir werden euch die schönen Trails im nördlichen Odenwald zeigen können. Da wir hier im ODW das eigentliche Epi-Zentrum der Cotic Szene sind, gibt es mehr als zu viele Guides auf den Touren mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade anbieten zu können. Denke da an folgendes:
Gemeinsame Fahrt in der Gruppe. An einem Punkt gibt es dann 2 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Trails. Nach einer getrennten Abfahrt geht es dann gemeinsam weiter. (sowas wäre ohne Probleme möglich). Wir werden dann mal schauen, dass wir 2 schöne unterschiedliche Routen organisieren.

Soll ich ein eigenes Thema dazu eröffnen? Wichtig wäre ja vor allem erst einmal die Zeit festzuhalten.

LG
Elbambell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (31. März 2014)

Hi, das hört sich gut an!!! Juli ist von mir aus auch ok, aber späten Sommer finde ich besser. Vielleicht einfachmal ein paar Termine vorschlagen und abstimmen lassen. Und bitte an eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit denken. Super!!


----------



## RodseFoll (31. März 2014)

Ja gut, ich zeig auch mal. Das Bike ist so gut wie fertig. Es kommt noch eine andere HR-Lösung, falls sich die Probleme mit den Sperrklinken nicht beheben lassen (Freilauf rutscht gelegentlich durch), und bei Zeiten folgt eine Tecnum Moveloc Stütze.
Ansonsten bin ich mehr als begeistert, die Geo passt wie *rsch auf *imer. Der Rahmen fährt sich wesentlich besser und agiler als jedes Fully, was ich bislang hatte.
Mach isch Foto, tu isch Facebook:


----------



## stöpsel84 (31. März 2014)

Hey RodseFoll,was hast du aus meinem ehemaligen BFe gemacht?Bist du mit der Suntour Gabel zufrieden?Sieht brachial aus  Happy ride the Cotic Bike


----------



## RodseFoll (31. März 2014)

Joh, es hat sich um einiges verändert. Die Suntour schlägt die Domain um Längen, in meinen Augen gibt´s keine Gabel mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Und viel ist nicht mehr vom ursprünglichen Zustand übrig, das stimmt. Ich hab halt nach und nach die Anbauteile verglichen und mich dann für ´ne komplette Wandlung entschieden. Aber so passt´s mir prima


----------



## feluxe (31. März 2014)

Jau. Hier auch mal mein Hobel mit gescheiter Kamera im (unfrewiliigen) Park Einsatz


----------



## RodseFoll (31. März 2014)

Es mag täuschen, aber ist die Gabel auf 180mm getravelt?? Die sieht so ungewohnt lang aus.
Wenn ja, passt das noch mit der Geo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feluxe (31. März 2014)

Naja, travelen musste ich sie nicht mehr. Hab Sie schon in 180 gekauft. Fürn Bikepark passt das auf jeden Fall mit der Geo. Für ne längere Tour mit bergauf mach Ich sie immer mit der TA Funktion auf 140mm

Ich bin mit der Suntour auch sehr sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hat die Gabel bei mir im Bikepark immer unglaublich laut "geklappert" wenn man schnell hintereinander komprimiert und wieder voll ausfedert. Ist mir leider erst im Bikepark bei härterem Einsatz aufgefallen. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## RodseFoll (31. März 2014)

Ja, das meinte ich
Aber gut zu wissen daß der Rahmen das auch aushält.


----------



## Elbambell (31. März 2014)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Ja, das meinte ich
> Aber gut zu wissen daß der Rahmen das auch aushält.


ich schätze mal, dass Baelko das anders sieht... Für BFe's mit zu langen Gabeln ist lordshadow auch ein wunderbarer Ansprechpartner.


----------



## RodseFoll (31. März 2014)

Ach, ich habe nicht vor, den Rahmen mit einer noch längereren Gabel zu fahren. Mir ging´s nur darum daß man daran sieht daß der Rahmen nicht sofort wegbricht.
Langzeitschäden an den Schweißnähten o.ä. bleiben natürlich dann noch abzuwarten....


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2014)

Das Klackern dürfe die Dämpfung sein. Statt eines klassischen Shimstacks, verwendet Suntour mit Federn vorgespannte, einzelne Shims und das neigt bei hartem Gerocke zum Klacken. Habe ich aber nie als störend empfunden.

Am Anfang hatte ich eine 180er Domain drin, dann eine 160er Lyrik, 55 und zuletzt Durolux. Zwischenzeitlich eine 170er Dorado, wobei das die niedrigste der Gabeln war


----------



## Elbambell (1. April 2014)

Top: Cotictreffen im Odenwald

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cotictreff-im-odenwald.693559/


----------



## feluxe (1. April 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Klackern dürfe die Dämpfung sein. Statt eines klassischen Shimstacks, verwendet Suntour mit Federn vorgespannte, einzelne Shims und das neigt bei hartem Gerocke zum Klacken. Habe ich aber nie als störend empfunden.



Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass die Knöpfe für Low und Highspeeddruckstufe sich komplett frei drehen lassen. Ist das normal bei der Gabel? Habe auch nicht das Gefühl, dass sich irgendwas verändert, wenn Ich die Druckstufe verstelle...


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. April 2014)

Nö. Man merkt eigentlich auch die Verstellung sehr deutlich.


----------



## feluxe (2. April 2014)

Okeh. Mail an den Suntour support ist raus


----------



## martn (2. April 2014)

ich hatte die aktuellen bilder vom solaris noch gar nich hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2014)

Wenn`s nicht auf Garantie läuft, komm lieber zu mir


----------



## Elbambell (7. April 2014)

Hallo, habe die Termine für ein Cotictreffen im Odenwald deutlich eingeschränkt. Wer sich noch anmelden will, sollte dies in den nächsten 2 Wochen tun. Ich werde die Umfrage danach beenden.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. April 2014)

Fährt sich sehr gut. Nur das Kettengeklapper muss ich noch mal irgendwie minimieren. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## scylla (7. April 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Fährt sich sehr gut. Nur das Kettengeklapper muss ich noch mal irgendwie minimieren.
> .



Schön geworden 

Wegen Kettengeklapper: mach dir mal einen gescheiten Neoprenschutz an die Strebe, das dürfte schon enorm was bringen. Ich fahr dieselbe Kurbel/Kettenführungs-Kombination und bin eigentlich sogar ziemlich angetan, wie leise das Rad im Vergleich zu meinen anderen ist.


----------



## Baelko (8. April 2014)

Was ist das denn für eine Kefü?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2014)

MRP Micro


----------



## Queristmehr (8. April 2014)

So habs auch nochmal geschafft ein paar pics zu machen 

 

 

 
 also ich muss sagen ds teil macht echt riesen spass waren gestern 55 km und 12oo hm das läuft top!


----------



## martn (9. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Schön geworden
> 
> Wegen Kettengeklapper: mach dir mal einen gescheiten Neoprenschutz an die Strebe, das dürfte schon enorm was bringen. Ich fahr dieselbe Kurbel/Kettenführungs-Kombination und bin eigentlich sogar ziemlich angetan, wie leise das Rad im Vergleich zu meinen anderen ist.


ich kann lenkerband auch sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2014)

Jupp Meins muss jetzt nach fast 3 Jahren mal erneuert werden. Also ca. 1€/Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (10. April 2014)

So vorhin mal bei uns im Wald gewesen. 




Videoausschnitt vom ersten Sprung kommt evtl noch. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## brigdompteur (11. April 2014)

meins mal wieder


----------



## ONE78 (11. April 2014)

Ziemlich gutes mopped!
ich würde noch die klebchen von den felgen abmachen.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. April 2014)

So als kleine Ergänzung zwar kein Video aber ein Screenshot in 1a Qualität  






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2014)

Bisschen Fahrtechnik geübt. 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. April 2014)

Hallo, habe mein BFe gegen ein Soul getauscht, ich bereue es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (12. April 2014)




----------



## laterra (12. April 2014)

Hui! Hört es auf den Namen Quietscheentchen?


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. April 2014)

Nee knalloranges freudebike


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2014)

Die Farbkombi muss man mögen... meine wäre es nicht, aber jeder Jeck ist halt anders  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2014)

Da fehlt ne gelbe kurbel!


----------



## ultraschwer (13. April 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mein BFe gegen ein Soul getauscht, ich bereue es nicht


Erzähl mal warum.


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. April 2014)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> Erzähl mal warum.


Punkt 1 das trettlager liegt tiefer (für mich bessere geo), punkt 2 der Hobel ist bedeutend leichter und punkt 3 der rahmen ist orange ,nein im ernst bin mit meinem 26 cotic simple besser gefahren als mit dem bfe und da ich den selben rahmen mit Schaltung fahren wollte habe ich dann das Soul bevorzugt.


----------



## BierBaron (14. April 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit halber 
Sau gute Trailfräse


----------



## aju (14. April 2014)

Mein BFe fährt nach 6 Monaten Pause wieder:


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2014)

Launischer kerl ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. April 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Mein BFe fährt nach 6 Monaten Pause wieder:



vielleicht wird's ja noch Liebe auf den zweiten Blick


----------



## SiK (18. April 2014)

Hier mal mein Roadrat, aufgebaut als Touren-/Stadtbike. 
Ist ein L, bin 1.87 mit 93SL.
Shimano Deore Scheibenbremsen, LRS ist ein Shimano Alfine/XT auf Spank Vomax von Sören Speer. Reifen sind Conti Cyclocross Speed, Schutzbleche SKS Chromoplastic. Anbauteile sind größtenteils Überbleibsel, fährt sich mit dem breiten Lenker (74?) aber super bequem.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2014)

Ganz gut. Vomax standen bei mir auch mal zur debatte.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. April 2014)

Heute mal die Schlammreifen montiert. Sieht etwas seltsam aus die Kombi Beaver / Mud King.......den Mud hinten zu verbauen traue ich mich aufgrund des kleinen Volumens nicht.


----------



## scylla (21. April 2014)




----------



## Joki (21. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 287174


Sehr schick. Hast du das anstatt des schwarzen bfes oder zusätzlich aufgebaut.  Ich könnte einen zusätzlichen Aubau gut verstehen;-)


----------



## herrundmeister (21. April 2014)

Purble - orange rockt -: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing85 (21. April 2014)

So nach dem heutigen Ausflug auf der BIFI gab es zum Abschluss zu Hause noch einen kleinen Aufkleber. 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Hast du das anstatt des schwarzen bfes oder zusätzlich aufgebaut.  Ich könnte einen zusätzlichen Aubau gut verstehen;-)



erst war's anstatt, aber mittlerweile rollt das schwarze auch wieder, und ist quasi die zufälliger weise fahrbare ersatzteilkiste. wenn irgendwo was kaputt geht, muss es halt organe spenden. 
ich bin leider etwas nachlässig mit der pflege (fahr lieber) und hab ein händchen dafür, sachen kaputt zu machen. daher fand ich das eine gute idee, von meinem lieblingsrad ein backup zu haben. bei den rahmenpreisen kann man sich das auch noch grad so leisten. dafür wurde das pöhse o-o *ichgehschonmalindeckung* zu meinem mann abgeschoben, jetzt hat der auch ein lieblingsrad-backup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (22. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> erst war's anstatt, aber mittlerweile rollt das schwarze auch wieder, und ist quasi die zufälliger weise fahrbare ersatzteilkiste. wenn irgendwo was kaputt geht, muss es halt organe spenden.
> ich bin leider etwas nachlässig mit der pflege (fahr lieber) und hab ein händchen dafür, sachen kaputt zu machen. daher fand ich das eine gute idee, von meinem lieblingsrad ein backup zu haben. bei den rahmenpreisen kann man sich das auch noch grad so leisten. dafür wurde das pöhse o-o *ichgehschonmalindeckung* zu meinem mann abgeschoben, jetzt hat der auch ein lieblingsrad-backup.


 ja kann ich verstehen,dafür braucht man allerdings auch ausreichend Platz. Wobei zwei gleich ausgerichtete Räder dazu verleiten, das man sich verzettelt und nacher keins von beiden richtig läuft. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche :- ) Mittlerweile tendiere ich eher zu einem fatbike anstatt mehrere normale hardtails, wenn das nur nicht sooo schwer waere ein vernünftiges zu bekommen. Dann wäre der Fuhrpark etwas breiter gestreut...wie auch immer schick ist dein neues hardtail allemal.......


----------



## scylla (22. April 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> ja kann ich verstehen,dafür braucht man allerdings auch ausreichend Platz. Wobei zwei gleich ausgerichtete Räder dazu verleiten, das man sich verzettelt und nacher keins von beiden dichtig läuft. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche :- ) Mittlerweile tendiere ich eher zu einem fatbike anstatt mehrere normale hardtails, wenn das nur nicht sooo schwer waere ein vernünftiges zu bekommen. Dann wäre der Fuhrpark etwas breiter gestreut...wie auch immer schick ist dein neues hardtail allemal.......



da gibt's doch was schönes von O-O* (was bei mir übrigens neben den beiden Würstchen steht) 

(*) Oh je, ich glaub ich mach mal besser, dass ich weg komme *duckundrenn*


----------



## Joki (22. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> da gibt's doch was schönes von O-O* (was bei mir übrigens neben den beiden Würstchen steht)
> 
> (*) Oh je, ich glaub ich mach mal besser, dass ich weg komme *duckundrenn*


Ja ich weiß. ...... aber 1. Weiss ich nicht ob 20 zoll bei 192cm reicht, 2. Ob der lrs mich aushält,  bin nicht unbedingt ein zartes kerlchen ( mit freilaeufen und naben stehe ich auf kriegsfuss) 3. Wenns schwarz waere dann würde ich direkt kaufen, weiss ist meiner Meinung nach eine Unfarbe für ein mtb . EIN FATBOY wuerde ich direkt nehmen nur leider ausverkauft...und salsa mukluks gibts irgendwie auch nicht.... Sorry für so viel offtopic


----------



## krawa (27. April 2014)

Bitte nicht schlagen aber mir fehlte ein Bike für die täglichen Touren. 
Die Ratte ist einfach zu vielseitig ; )!!!!!


----------



## iManu (1. Mai 2014)

Das Roadrat gefällt mir sehr gut, der Trecking-Look steht dem Rahmen.
Fährst du singlespeed oder eine Nabenschaltung?


----------



## krawa (1. Mai 2014)

iManu schrieb:


> Das Roadrat gefällt mir sehr gut, der Trecking-Look steht dem Rahmen.
> Fährst du singlespeed oder eine Nabenschaltung?


Danke!!
Ich fahre singlespeed. Reicht auch völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Mai 2014)

"Die Ratte ist eine der erfolgreichsten Spezies der Evolutionsgeschichte. Dies ist vor allem auf ihre hervorragende Anpassungsfähigkeit zurück zu führen..."

Speedratte:




Crossratte:




Wanderratte:




Stadtratte




Ich liebe das Ding!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Mai 2014)

Alles dein(e)s?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2014)

Das ist eins im wechselnden aufbau, meine ich.


----------



## exto (2. Mai 2014)

So isses!

Ich bastel halt gern. Muss ja nicht immer gleich was Neues sein. Das Simple befindet sich auch grad in einer Metamorphose


----------



## *kona rider* (2. Mai 2014)

Cooles Rad =) gefällt mir sehr gut besonders die letzte Version.

Die Scheibenbremse würde ich persönlich aber weglassen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Mai 2014)

@exto Hast Du die Gewinde für den zweiten Flaschenhalter im Sitzrohr selbst angebracht? Mein Solaris (in XL) hat da keine, was ziemlich dämlich und unterflüssig ist...


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2014)

Das Roadrat hat zwei Paar Flaschenhalterbohrungen. Mein Simple, dass ja eigentlich baugleich mit dem Solaris ist, hat auch nur Bohrungen am Unterrohr.


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2014)

*kona rider* schrieb:


> Cooles Rad =) gefällt mir sehr gut besonders die letzte Version.
> 
> Die Scheibenbremse würde ich persönlich aber weglassen



Die Scheibenbremsen sind den Laufrädern geschuldet. In der Stadt hätte ich auch weiterhin mit V-Brakes leben können.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (3. Mai 2014)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Mein Solaris (in XL) hat da keine, was ziemlich dämlich und unterflüssig ist...
> [ATTACH=full]290063[/ATTACH]




FREVEL! Das ist guuut durchdacht! Damit man den Sattel hoch und runter schieben kann! OK, nachdem sich die Variostützen so langsam durchsetzen, fragt sich, ob das noch sein muss. Andererseits, nachdem sich der Trinkschlauch durchgesetzt hat, fragt sich, ob man die hässlichen Schrauben überhaupt noch irgendwo braucht.

EDIT: Warum nur hab ich da einen Link drin?!?


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Mai 2014)

Hardtail fahren macht mir immer noch Spaß aber nach längeren Abfahrten merke ich es immer in den Beinen 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootz23 (6. Mai 2014)

Hier mal meins... Erst kürzlich fertig geworden und noch ungefahren. Nur die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden. 

Edit: Ok, das Bild ist Mist. Werde mal ein paar gute rein stellen, sobald ich meine Digi-Cam gefunden habe. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Rootz23 (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## GT97 (9. Mai 2014)

Hi,
wollte mein Cotic auch mal zeigen und ein bisschen Feedback nach Buchholz geben. Mein ursprüngliches Vorhaben war eigentlich einen gebrauchten GT-Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen zu kaufen und dann die Komponenten von meinem 2005er Focus Black Forest zu übernehmen. Auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen bin ich dann aber zufällig über Cotic gestolpert. Nachdem ich ein bisschen gelesen hatte, fand ich die Idee hinter dem Soul-Stahl-Rahmen schwer interessant und habe im Ausverkauf einen Rahmen in diesem fantastischen orange geordert.
Ziel war es ein spassiges Rad mit entspannter Sitzpostition zu bauen. Geworden ist dann daraus ein super Allrounder, mit dem man in der Ebene richtig Vortrieb hat, Steigungen trotz des relativ hohen Cockpits gut hoch kommt, ohne dass man ständig auf einem Rad fährt, und Trails und Abfahrten auch super fahren kann. Bin absolut begeistert von dem Rahmen und fahre total gerne damit.
Wobei man natürlich anmerken muss, dass der Rahmen nur die halbe Miete ist. Die Anbauteile spielen da auch rein. Abgesehen von Verschleißteilen wie Kette, Züge, Innenlager, Steuersatz sowie Bremse, Kurbel und Umwerfer sind fast alle Teile gebraucht (XT/LX-Mix). Laufräder (wegen Steckachse) und Gabel (150er Fox auf 130 abgesenkt) sind aus dem Bikemarkt, vom Rest wurde das meiste vom Focus übernommen. Daraus ist ein richtig gut funktionierendes Rad geworden, das allerdings noch weiter optimiert wird 
Deshalb noch mal Gruß an Carsten und sein Team in Buchholz. Bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Soul


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2014)

Prima Und der schwarze Aufbau ohne Farbkleckse gefällt mir auch recht gut.


----------



## GT97 (9. Mai 2014)

Danke. Die einzigen Farbkleckse sind die Kappen der Gabel. Die sind nun mal blau. Aber das Dekor der Foxgabel ist, auch wenn man es auf den Bildern nicht so gut erkennt, tatsächlich orange. Sieht aus wie original


----------



## herrundmeister (10. Mai 2014)

Heute die Sommerreifen drauf, mal sehen wie ich damit klar kommen.


----------



## dangerousD (10. Mai 2014)

Das gibt zusammen mit dem Stahlrahmen eine schöne Retro-Optik   Dazu paßt auch der laaaange Vorbau *duckundweg*
Sind das eigentlich Schlauchreifen?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2014)

Nee, draht. Fährt sich etwas strange im direkten vergleich aber so lang ist der vorbau nicht.

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: mein aufbau ist schöner ;-)


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Mai 2014)

Der Vorbau ist 90 oder 100 in Verbindung mit dem Syntace Vector Low Riser voll Tourentauglich und trotzdem gut zu handeln wenn es technischer wird. Bei der a.nienie Interpretation fühle ich mich wie auf einem Dirt Bike. Farblich hat er natürlich mehr Mut bewiesen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (11. Mai 2014)

Sodele,120mm Gabel verbaut und die Kleber vom LRS abgefummelt.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2014)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Sodele,120mm Gabel verbaut und die Kleber vom LRS abgefummelt.



...und sogar die Flasche farblich passend gewählt. Liebe zum Detail


----------



## darkJST (12. Mai 2014)

Wie ist der Direktvergleich vom Kletterverhalten vorher und nacher?


----------



## brigdompteur (12. Mai 2014)

@dangerousD, naja war dann doch jeher Zufall.
@darkJST,also vom Kletterverhalten konnte ich bisher noch keinen nachteil feststellen,dafür gehts abwärts schon noch ein stück souveräner.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Mai 2014)




----------



## frogmatic (21. Mai 2014)

Habe ich eben auch gesehen - total knorke, in grün!
Das müsste demnach schon aus englischer Fertigung sein.

Der ganze news-Beitrag liest sich auch lustig: http://www.cotic.co.uk/news/ - 20.5.2014 (leider keine Perma-Links zu einzelnen news-Einträgen, könnte man Cy gegenüber mal anregen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Mai 2014)

Sieht auf dem Foto auch matt aus...


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2014)

das invertierte Logo macht mich fertig. Wiederspricht sich einfach mit meinem Verständnis wie es "richtig" ist. Vielleicht ist es gerade deswegen gut? Oder kacke? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## frogmatic (21. Mai 2014)

Wenn es dich irritiert ist nicht genug Schlamm drauf.


----------



## nervy1962 (21. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder ein kleines update meines Bfe.
Achtet auf die Bremse.



 

 
happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2014)

Almost alone in the dark:





Das linke Blaue. Danke an Jan-Philipp von Bike2do für das Bild


----------



## Gonzo_MB (25. Mai 2014)

Heute fertig geworden, das Soul erblickt das Licht der Welt....


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2014)

na dann freu ich mich mal auf die "Livebilder" morgen


----------



## dangerousD (25. Mai 2014)

@Gonzo_MB 
Wow, der Spacerturm ist ja fast höher als der Burj Khalifa in Dubai  Wäre mir definitiv too much, aber es muss ja zunächst mal Dir passen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Mai 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @Gonzo_MB
> Wow, der Spacerturm ist ja fast höher als der Burj Khalifa in Dubai  Wäre mir definitiv too much, aber es muss ja zunächst mal Dir passen.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!



Fetten Riser statt Turm? Aber erstmal probefahren...

P.S.: Weisser Marsh Guard - nice!!!


----------



## Gonzo_MB (25. Mai 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Fetten Riser statt Turm? Aber erstmal probefahren...
> 
> P.S.: Weisser Marsh Guard - nice!!!



Ja genau. Das Problem mit dem Sägen ist, man kann nichts mehr draufsägen am Gabelschaft. Deswegen erst mal großzügig ausgestattet um sich beim Probefahren langsam ran zu tasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (25. Mai 2014)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Ja genau. Das Problem mit dem Sägen ist, man kann nichts mehr draufsägen am Gabelschaft. Deswegen erst mal großzügig ausgestattet um sich beim Probefahren langsam ran zu tasten.



In der Tat! Allerdings - wie gesagt - holt man den Turm auch gut mit einem Riser runter. Sieht für mich harmonischer aus. Hab beispielsweise für meine Frau gerade einen mit 40mm Rise verbaut. Ohne Spacer. Ich hab mittlerweile aber auch eine der bedeutsamsten Lenkersammlungen Westeuropas hier...


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2014)

Extra zum Probefahren diverse Riserlenker mit unterschiedlichen Höhen zu kaufen fände ich aber schon etwas dekadent (ok, als Besitzer des weltgrößten Lenkermuseums ist das natürlich was anderes). Spacer sind billiger  und wer weiß, wie viele davon übrig bleiben


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Mai 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Extra zum Probefahren diverse Riserlenker mit unterschiedlichen Höhen zu kaufen fände ich aber schon etwas dekadent. Spacer sind billiger  und wer weiß, wie viele davon übrig bleiben



Ja, das stimmt. Dekadenz, ist wohl mein Ding. Nein, ich wollte eher auf das finale Ergebnis hinaus - sehe in letzter Zeit so viele Flats und Low Riser mit Spacerturm. Greuslich - und die fahren nicht alle Proberunden...  Also, probefahren, dann sägen / schneiden...


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2014)

Ups... wollte keine Mega-Diskussion anregen  Naja, wenn ich mal einen Lenker brauche, weiß ich ja nun, an wen ich mich wenden muss


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. Mai 2014)

Hi,

darf man hier auch einen BFe-Diebstahl melden? Falls ja, schaut bitte mal bei gestohlenen Bikes!!! (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-182#post-12020067) vorbei, vielleicht kommt das Radl ja nach Deutschland ...
Bin erst wieder Ende nächste Woche zuverlässig im Netz, aber wer was Auffälliges entdeckt....


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2014)

Wer klaut denn HTs... herzliches beileid.


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Mai 2014)

Es macht so viel Spaß mit dem Cotic. Bin immer noch hellauf begeistert. 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## 18hls86 (30. Mai 2014)

Cooles Pic !! So muss das sein.  Da verkriechen sich die Eichhörnchen.

Viel Spaß noch und bleib sturzfrei !!


----------



## iManu (1. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Roadrat. 







[/url


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juni 2014)

Schön  Würde meiner Sammlung auch gut stehen... aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen habe ich mich für ein Bad Boy als Commuter-Bike entschieden. Naja, Umbau ist ja bei Bedarf schnell erledigt


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. Juni 2014)

Uuh sehr schoen  Die neue Farbe sieht echt gut aus und ist gut in Kombination mit schwarzen Anbauteilen


----------



## wallsen (2. Juni 2014)

Hier ist nach Jahren, mein geliebtes Soul an einem Baum im Grunewald;


----------



## derAndre (2. Juni 2014)

Meine Hartwurst und ich haben den Weg in den Header auf die Fratzenbuchseite von Cotic gefunden:
https://www.facebook.com/CoticLtd


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2014)

Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (6. Juni 2014)

Ich gucke mir gerade so die neue Folge von This is Peaty an und da sehe ich ein bekanntes Trickot:





Bei 5:47...


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2014)

Im Dunkeln sieht es genauso sexy aus...






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. Juni 2014)

Jemand vielleicht Internesse an meinem Soul Rahmen + Fox Gabel + Cane Creek 40 Steueratz + KeFü = 600€ inkl. Versand?
Möchte mir wieder ein BFe zulegen.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2014)

Wenn die farbkombination nicht so grausam wäre vielleicht. Aber so müsste ich viel zu viel ändern


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2014)

Steuersatz, Gabel, Rahmen, KeFü = Orange und Schwarz/Grau.


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. Juni 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wenn die farbkombination nicht so grausam wäre vielleicht. Aber so müsste ich viel zu viel ändern
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


Wieso farbkombi?ist doch nur rahmen,steuersatz,kettenführung und Gabel.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2014)

Ach ja sorry etwas falsch gelesen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Juni 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Jemand vielleicht Internesse an meinem Soul Rahmen + Fox Gabel + Cane Creek 40 Steueratz + KeFü = 600€ inkl. Versand?
> Möchte mir wieder ein BFe zulegen.Anhang anzeigen 297748


Hat sich erledigt,ist weg.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Juni 2014)

Man muss die Rahmen nicht verkaufen, wenn sie dreckig sind. Bissl Spüli und Wasser und es geht weiter  Naja, Carsten freut sich sicher  .


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2014)

Kurbel und Lenker neu jetzt auch in grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (13. Juni 2014)

Das bike macht mich jedes Mal fertig, echt ein guter Aufbau. Hätte ich mal einen orangen Solaris Rahmen behalten.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2014)

Willste einen? Nur 1000 euro *haha*


----------



## dangerousD (13. Juni 2014)

Das Orange ist gut, der Stahlrahmen zusammen mit den Kenda's sieht schön oldschool aus. Was MIR nicht gefallen will: Vorbaulänge und Kurbel mit riesigem Bashring. Ach ja: die XT-Brems-/(Ver)Schaltgriff-Kombo mag ich überhaupt nicht.

Interessehalber: wieso montierst Du den Vorbau "negativ" und packst dann Spacer drunter?


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2014)

Der vorbau hat doch 0grad.


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das Orange ist gut, der Stahlrahmen zusammen mit den Kenda's sieht schön oldschool aus. Was MIR nicht gefallen will: Vorbaulänge und Kurbel mit riesigem Bashring. Ach ja: die XT-Brems-/(Ver)Schaltgriff-Kombo mag ich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Interessehalber: wieso montierst Du den Vorbau "negativ" und packst dann Spacer drunter?


Vorbau ist ein 100er 0 Grad mit 1 dicken Spacer, der Bash ist für 40 Zähne und die Kettenblätter haben 39 / 24. Zu den Hebeln: bin absolut Dual Control süchtig, werden aber noch gegen XTR getauscht. Optik ist relativ aufgeräumt, für mich passt das so.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> (...) für mich passt das so.


... und genau darauf kommt es doch an  Jeder Jeck ist eben anders. Viel Spass mit dem Hobel


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Juni 2014)

@herrundmeister 
Dreh die Griffe mal, so dass die Lippe nach hinten oben zeigt. Deine Handbällen sollten auf den hellgrauen, weichen Bereichen liegen.


----------



## Stelloni (26. Juni 2014)

So dann reihe ich mich mal ein, in die La Familia














Ride on


----------



## Baelko (26. Juni 2014)

Willkommen in der Famiglia, ich hoffe du bist zufrieden....dann können wir dich ja mit dem ersten Auftragsmord beschäftigen, nimm einfach ein OneOne Fahrer aus dem Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2014)

Immer noch diese Ressentiments, weil On One nach wie vor die Schaltzugführung besser gelöst hat...


----------



## Baelko (26. Juni 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Immer noch diese Ressentiments, weil On One nach wie vor die Schaltzugführung besser gelöst hat...


......@ frogmatic: Wo wohnst du doch gleich? @ Stelloni: du weißt was zu tun ist, es geht um die Ehre der Familie


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Obacht beim Odenwald-Treffen: ich weiß, wo ein toller Tümpel ist, in dem man On-One Basher versenken kann 
Beton um die Füße... oder wie ging das nochmal bei der Mafia?
(und wenn ich ganz böse bin, dann fahr ich mit meinem Fatty bei euch mit )

Grüße,
*der Verräter in euren Reihen*


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......@ frogmatic: Wo wohnst du doch gleich?



Komm ruhig vorbei - und bring mir bitte ein Rocket in S mit


----------



## Stelloni (26. Juni 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......@ frogmatic: Wo wohnst du doch gleich? @ Stelloni: du weißt was zu tun ist, es geht um die Ehre der Familie



Das Cotic is durchgeladen und entsichert! Das nächste On one ist mein Opfer für euch, hab da auch jemand im Blick
*cubation* der hat gleich 2 zwei von den Rädern, Fatbike und 29. Bilder folgen.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2014)

Keine Chance mein Lieber, mein BFe ist *battleship* grey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2014)

... ich hol schon mal den teppich... wird zeit das der godfather abdankt


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juni 2014)

Notiz an mich selber:
- Fürs Cotic Treffen ein paar Säcke schnelltrocknenden Zement kaufen
- Gummihandschuhe einpacken
- Alibi besorgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Grüße,
> *der Verräter in euren Reihen*



Und mir Vorwürfe machen


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2014)

erwischt


----------



## frogmatic (2. Juli 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Und mir Vorwürfe machen



Man nennt es "Flucht nach vorne"


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2014)

Jenau. Latürnich


----------



## Stelloni (13. Juli 2014)

So heute abend meine Bike Tasche genäht hat knappe 7 Stunden gedauert is allerdings auch meine erste Tasche dieser Art.













Ps: Rot hab ich nur genommen weil ich kein Grün hatte und die Narben auch Rot sind


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Juli 2014)

Und was hast du mit dem guten Stück vor?





Sowas in der Art?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Stelloni (14. Juli 2014)

Die Tasche ist für nen bike Urlaub und unter berlin und Umgebung im Forum gibt es Overnighter mit dem Rad in die Natur, für sowas brauche ich die Tasche. Auch kann ich dann endlich mal ohne Rucksack unterwegs sein, der ganze Kleinzeug Kram + Trinkblase in die Rahmentasche passt.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2014)

Sieht gut aus die tasche. Overnighter sind witzig, muß ich hier auch mal einführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (15. Juli 2014)

Und wiedermal: Narben ≠ Naben!

Schicke Tasche


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Juli 2014)

So heute mal wieder mein Bfe ausgeführt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ende vom Lied war dann das...




Und das schlimmste daran war eigentlich nur das Frauchen geweint hat dabei ist ja überhaupt nicht schlimm 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Stelloni (16. Juli 2014)

So wie versprochen hab ich 2 Fatbiker (on one) für die La Familia überfahren


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## frogmatic (17. Juli 2014)

Stelloni schrieb:


> So wie versprochen hab ich 2 Fatbiker (on one) für *die La Familia* überfahren



"Die die Familie"?


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2014)

Tote und Verletzte!  Sauber, sauber ... nur das BFe stört es nicht. Warum auch? 
Mein Beileid für die Opfer und deren Familien!


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2014)

glaubt doch keiner. Solche fetten Räder könne höchstens ein 29er überfahren, ein 26er hat dafür ein viel zu schlechtes Überrollverhalten. FAKE!


----------



## ultraschwer (18. Juli 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> So heute mal wieder mein Bfe ausgeführt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Held!


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juli 2014)

Wie darf ich das auffassen bzw. wie meinst du das?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Juli 2014)

Bluuuut!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2014)

Schoner oder clicks... sieht nach pin kontakt aus. Tapete wird wieder...
La familia? What?


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre ohne Klicks und nehme auf Feierabendrunden nie Schoner mit....die letzten Jahre ist halt auch nie was passiert. Ich finde es aber auch nicht sonderlich schlimm. Wird schon wieder. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> "Die die Familie"?



Schonmal Schlägertypen gesehen, die richtig Deutsch können? Eben. Wieso sollte das bei Italienern anders sein?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie finde ich es albern aus einer UK marke, die es hier über carsten als import gibt sowas wie eine markenindentifikation aufziehen zu wollen...

Keine zielgruppe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2014)

Du nimmst das Geblödel zu ernst, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stelloni (19. Juli 2014)

Das denke ich auch


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2014)

Subtext ;-)


----------



## 18hls86 (20. Juli 2014)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Beitrag oder Foto leisten.
Vielleicht dient ja folgendes Foto zur Beruhigung und Erfrischung. 
Soda und Wasser (hier Ammersee) verträgt sich ja gut. War mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour und das Wetter musste man einfach ausnutzen.



 

Ich hoffe das Bild tut gut.  SG Jürgen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2014)

Zeitlos schöner Rahmen


----------



## 18hls86 (20. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Blumen! ;-)

Den kann man Aufbauen wie man will, ob Schnucki oder Arbeitstier ... passt einfach! ;-)

Natürlich Geschmacksache, aber bin froh noch einen erwischt zu haben.


----------



## aju (20. Juli 2014)

Hier mein BFe im aktuellen Aufbau:


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2014)

und, magst du's mittlerweile wieder leiden?


----------



## aju (21. Juli 2014)

Ich konnte das BFe immer leiden; nur gefahren bin ich halt mit dem Trailstar. Seit April diesen Jahres bin ich aber wieder ausschließlich mit dem BFe unterwegs.

Jedes Bike hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Nur alle Vorteile zusammen in einem Bike ohne die Nachteile gibt es nicht. Nie vergessen sollte man aber, dass nicht das Bike, sondern der Fahrer bestimmt, wie und was man fährt und fahren kann.

Faktoren wie Geometrie, Wegtauchen der Gabel, Art des Helms,… usw.  entscheiden nur sehr begrenzt über Erfolg oder Mißerfolg. Wichtig sind die Fähigkeiten des Fahrers und insbesondere das Zutrauen in die selbigen. Fehlt es, nützt auch das „beste“ Bike nichts. Ist das Zutrauen da, funktioniert es, unabhängig davon, auf welchem Bike man sitzt.

Letzten Sommer/Herbst habe ich den Einfluss des Bikes überbewertet und bin der Fehleinschätzung aufgesessen, nur mit dem Trailstar fahren zu können. Erst eine kurze Bremsentestfahrt in Felsenmeer auf Marios BFe in diesem Frühjahr hat mir die Augen geöffnet, wie blöd ich doch war (oder bin!?) …


----------



## Eaven (22. Juli 2014)

OK, der Pate wird entscheiden ob du zurück darfst in la famiglia


----------



## 18hls86 (22. Juli 2014)

Der soll lieber froh sein, daß er zurück ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (22. Juli 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Erst eine kurze Bremsentestfahrt in Felsenmeer auf Marios BFe in diesem Frühjahr hat mir die Augen geöffnet, wie blöd ich doch war (oder bin!?) …



Was hast du denn gesehen, als deine Augen offen waren?


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2014)

Gestein komma massiv.

Felsenmeer muß ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## aju (22. Juli 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gesehen, als deine Augen offen waren?


Dass ich die gleiche Passage mit Marios BFe genauso gut fahren konnte wie mit dem Trailstar


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juli 2014)

Und mit deinem eigenen BFe, auch...?
Felsenmeer wäre ich auch mal dabei!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juli 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und mit deinem eigenen BFe, auch...?
> Felsenmeer wäre ich auch mal dabei!


Lass mal was aushecken.
Hier wird im moment zu viel straße gefahren...


----------



## frogmatic (25. Juli 2014)

Wohl wahr - bin diesen Monat schon 2x auf dem RR gesessen...


----------



## stöpsel84 (3. August 2014)

So mal wieder mein Soul, macht mir immer noch viel Freude


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2014)

Irgendetwas habe ich beim teiletetris versemmelt...


----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2014)

Hmmm... wenn Du jetzt noch die Gabel absenkst, hast Du eine krasse Maschine zum Gelände-Bergzeitfahren 
Alternativ die ultimative Waffe für dieses verrückte Uphill-Rennen bei den Ösis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2014)

Genau, gefühlt geht es immer bergab...

Wollte nur mal testen, ob das gewackel die gabel oder die lager der nabe sind... auf lange sicht geht es vielleicht wieder zurück zu 26zoll. Die revelation ist echt ein zahnstochet verglichen mit meiner lyrik.


----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2014)

Pike mit 120mm wäre mein Wunsch für's Solaris


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. August 2014)

Sieht irgendwie so aus:


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Bin gerade am erfahrungen suchen im 29 enduro allmountain thread... klar ist die pike steifer... aber wohl jetzt nicht ganz stotterfrei je nach setup/kombination.
Und dafür über 500 euro in die hand nehmen...


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Als reines trailbike ist das solaris die macht, keine frage...

So, wieder bilder


----------



## Knacki1 (10. August 2014)

Sind die BFE's eigentlich innen KTL-beschichtet oder anderweitig korrosionsgeschützt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bin gerade am erfahrungen suchen im 29 enduro allmountain thread... klar ist die pike steifer... aber wohl jetzt nicht ganz stotterfrei je nach setup/kombination.
> Und dafür über 500 euro in die hand nehmen...


Also ich war heute mit dem Solaris Pumptrack fahren. Das geht schon zügig  Ich war überrascht, WIE gut das ging. War halt Notlösung, aber läuft. Mangelnde Steifigkeit kann ich weder Laufrädern, noch Gabel (Revelation auf 120mm) bescheinigen. Einzig für die kurzen Sprünge war das Bike etwas träge - aber ist halt ein Trailbike und kein Dirtbike


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2014)

Pumptrack fahre ich mit dem crosser ;-)


----------



## Baelko (10. August 2014)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Sind die BFE's eigentlich innen KTL-beschichtet oder anderweitig korrosionsgeschützt?


.......Hallo, die Rahmen werden innen phosphatiert.....das dient hauptsächlich als erste Schicht für die Lackierung, schützt aber auch ein wenig gegen Korrosion. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphatierung


----------



## aju (12. August 2014)

Hier noch ein Foto vom meinem BFe:



Der Aufbau ist jetzt optimal an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst und bleibt erst ein mal so. Naja, der Schaltwerkskäfig könnte noch gegen einen kurzen ausgetauscht werden. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen rumliegen und möchte ihn loswerden...


----------



## feluxe (13. August 2014)

Coole Kettenführung. Eigenbau? Meine ist so riesengroß und unpraktisch. Woraus ist deine denn gemacht?


----------



## aju (13. August 2014)

Die Führung ist aus einer 3 mm GFK-Platte ausgesägt. Als Material für die Abstandshalter musste ein weißes Kunststoffschneidbrett aus der Küche herhalten. Das Führungsrohr ist aus einem Kunststoffwasserrohr mit Alukern. Detailfotos von der Führung sind hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/375

Die Führung ist jetzt seit mehr als eineinhalb Jahren im Einsatz und hat sich absolut bewährt. Gewicht komplett gut 100 g. Selbst gebaut habe ich ursprünglich, weil es für so kleine Kettenblätter (hier 26 Zähne) und Montage ganz innen nichts fertiges zu kaufen gab. Jetzt wollte ich aber gar nichts anderes mehr haben...


----------



## canelon (13. August 2014)

Was hast du denn mit der kurbel gemacht das so ein kettenblatt dranpasst?


----------



## bun (13. August 2014)

Aktueller Aufbau... Laufräder werden noch getauscht...


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. August 2014)

bun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 313244 Aktueller Aufbau... Laufräder werden noch getauscht...


Hallo ich hätte mein gelbes nukeproof zeug abzugeben,lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau passend zu deinem cotic, bilder se das orange Soul auf dieser seite etwas oben drüber.


----------



## bun (13. August 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte mein gelbes nukeproof zeug abzugeben,lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau passend zu deinem cotic, bilder se das orange Soul auf dieser seite etwas oben drüber.



Danke für das Angebot, Teile sind aber schon auf dem Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. August 2014)

stöpsel84wst: 12219519 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich hätte mein gelbes nukeproof zeug abzugeben,lenker, Sattelstütze und Vorbau passend zu deinem cotic, bilder se das orange Soul auf dieser seite etwas oben drüber.


Dachte dein Soul wäre verkauft?


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. August 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dachte dein Soul wäre verkauft?


Nee niemals, habe mich aber langsam an dem gelben zeug satt gesehen und will meinem Soul ne Rave Face Atlas Lenker/Vorbau Kombi und ne Rock Shox Reverb spendieren.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. August 2014)

So stand es halt auf Seite 110.


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. August 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> So stand es halt auf Seite 110.


Wollte damit sagen das es nicht mehr abzugeben ist.


----------



## /dev/random (27. August 2014)




----------



## Eaven (28. August 2014)

Schick. Mal wieder eine Schwarzbeere. Ist das ein alter Flite Sattel? Zweifach mit Bash? Das Bild ist so klein, man kann gar nichts erkennen :-(


----------



## /dev/random (28. August 2014)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Der Sattel ist ein Flite Classic und der Antrieb ist 2x9 (mit Bash). Also völlig unfahrbar in Zeiten von 1x11. 



Eaven schrieb:


> Das Bild ist so klein, man kann gar nichts erkennen :-(


Drück mal drauf, dann wird's größer.


----------



## scylla (28. August 2014)

kann ich bestätigen, damit kommt man keinen Berg hoch 

Viel irritierender finde ich aber das Krachdings, das unter deinem Lenker bommelt. Ist denn schon Almabtrieb im Blackforest?


----------



## /dev/random (28. August 2014)

Das Krachdings ist ein Import aus der Schweiz. Bei Bedarf kann man die Glocke auch stilllegen. Bisher hat sich's bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2014)

Mein Bfe ist wieder aufgebaut, jetzt für meine Freundin, also etwas zahmer (und unschärfer):


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. August 2014)

Meins mit einem kleinen Update


----------



## derAndre (29. August 2014)

Da fehlen lila Padale und Skinwallreifen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. August 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Da fehlen lila Padale und Skinwallreifen.


Neue wird im Winter eh anders gestaltet, Rahmen wird titangrau, Lenker grün, Vorbau blau, Steuersatz rot, Sattelstütze purple, sattelklemme Gold, Laufräder bleiben gelb und das xt zeug bleibt auch.


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2014)

Der gute, alte nasslack ;-)

Farblich wüst aber eigen. Das gibt ein iLike


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Der gute, alte nasslack ;-)
> 
> Farblich wüst aber eigen. Das gibt ein iLike


Danke für die Blumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (29. August 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Meins mit einem kleinen Update
> Anhang anzeigen 317719


......Oh Gott. Was trägt man da für Bike Klamotten dazu?


----------



## bun (29. August 2014)

Am besten komplett schwarz...


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. August 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> ......Oh Gott. Was trägt man da für Bike Klamotten dazu?


Na die bike Klamotten aus den 80er ;-)


----------



## Eaven (29. August 2014)

Das könnte klappen mit 80iger Klamotten. Aber im Ernst, ich feinde es fehlt in der Tat ein Teil in Purple.


----------



## Schwimmer (29. August 2014)

... wir müssen einen Soul-Schutzverein gründen ...


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. August 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das könnte klappen mit 80iger Klamotten. Aber im Ernst, ich feinde es fehlt in der Tat ein Teil in Purple.


Kommt,die Sattelstütze wird purple,die Sattelklemme Gold und der steuersatz rot, möchte den rahmenn in titangrau pulverbeschichten lassen und brauchhe von dir wieder ein cotic wrap und eventuelll die Soul Schriften. Danke


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. August 2014)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Kommt,die Sattelstütze wird purple,die Sattelklemme Gold und der steuersatz rot, möchte den rahmenn in titangrau pulverbeschichten lassen und brauchhe von dir wieder ein cotic wrap und eventuelll die Soul Schriften. Danke


Frevler... Aber im Ernst. Was passiert dann mit der Phosphatierung? Macht dein Pulverer da was neues drauf, vor dem Lack?


----------



## stöpsel84 (30. August 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Frevler... Aber im Ernst. Was passiert dann mit der Phosphatierung? Macht dein Pulverer da was neues drauf, vor dem Lack?


Ja wird beim bepulvern immer vorher grundiert holraumversiegelt und anschließend pulverbeschichtet. Dann noch die Cotic wraps dran und fertig ist es, sieht dannn aus wie das original nur titangrau. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Nothing85 (30. August 2014)

Du magst es wohl bunt?
Ich kann es mir noch nicht vorstellen das es gut aussehen wird aber lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. Aber ein grauer Rahmen sieht sicher gut 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## RnR Dude (21. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Trailmopped:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (29. September 2014)

BFe macht Urlaub in den Dolomiten...


----------



## Queristmehr (1. Oktober 2014)

krass geiler scheiß!


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss gestehen, da wäre ich mit meiner BiFi jetzt auch gerne, sehr schicker Ausblick!


----------



## martn (6. Oktober 2014)

gestern gegen 1900 kam mir in dresden auf der augustusbrücke jemand auf nem grünen cotic mit großer satteltasche dran entgegen. war dunkel und ich auf der anderen straßenseite, daher hab ich nich viel mehr gesehen. war das jemand, der auch hier aktiv is? stöpsel vielleicht?

damit der beitrag für nicht-dresdner nich ganz so langweilig is, noch zwei bilder aus dem letzten jahr im wallis:



Nur noch ein Anstieg... ehrlich! by all martn, on Flickr




Sundowner Solaris by all martn, on Flickr

im august hat das solaris neue speichen, nippel, felgen und reifen spendiert bekommen und dabei etwas abgespeckt (die felgen sind breiter und leichter als die alten und die schläuche hab ich bei der gelegenheit auch gleich weggelassen). hier nur ein vergleichsbild mit nem crema und zwei wackelfahrrädern vom großen s:



Wagon Wheel World Domination by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## aju (12. Oktober 2014)

Mein BFe hat ein kleines Update bekommen...



...eine neue Kurbel und einen kurzen Käfig fürs Schaltwerk


----------



## Stelloni (12. Oktober 2014)

Neue Gabel + Vorbau und neuem Laufrad vorne.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2014)

Philipps BFe bei der DM:


----------



## BierBaron (15. Oktober 2014)

Auch hier mal wieder was von meinem BFe:

Aussicht am Felsenkreuz @ Trailpark Mehring:





Nightride @ Trailpark Mehring:





SIS-Logo:





4er Team @ SIS14, 2 BFe´s am Start 





Die Trailfräse macht richtig Spaß 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Baelko (15. Oktober 2014)

Geile Lampe! Bin auch immer mit so einem Brenner unterwegs, da fallen immer die Eichhörnchen aus den Bäumen....völlig geblitzt-dingst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (15. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Rad, vor allem mit der Pike.
Darf ich fragen, was das für eine Lampe ist?


----------



## BierBaron (15. Oktober 2014)

Am Lenker fahre ich eine Lupine Betty. 
Das Modell ist von 2011 und leistet 3000 Lumen bei 26Watt. 

Am Helm trage ich zusätzlich eine Lupine Piko mit 1200 Lumen bei 13Watt.

Das Feeling beim Nightride mit diesen Brennern ist sowas von geil, dass ich bevorzugt bei Nacht unterwegs bin :-D

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Baelko (16. Oktober 2014)

BierBaron schrieb:


> Am Lenker fahre ich eine Lupine Betty.
> Das Modell ist von 2011 und leistet 3000 Lumen bei 26Watt.
> 
> Am Helm trage ich zusätzlich eine Lupine Piko mit 1200 Lumen bei 13Watt.
> ...


.....kann ich bestätigen, habe eine Wilma und eine kleine Piko auf dem Helm. Die Kombi ist ideal weil du dann auch gut "in die Kurven gucken kannst". Äh....naja, die Leute mit am Lenker montierten Leuchten werden das Problem kennen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. Oktober 2014)

Gruselige neue Arbeitszeiten, gepaart mit herbstlichen Tageslichtstunden, bringen weniger Zeit auf dem Rad, dafür mehr Zeit im Keller. Vor der Entscheidung stehend, einen Verschleiß-Rundherum-Neunfach-Austausch zu machen, entschied ich mich, ein paar Euro draufzulegen, und auf zehnfach mit on/off XT Schaltwerk umzustellen. There we go...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2014)

9-fach günstig und gut.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. Oktober 2014)

Bin durchaus ein Freund der dickeren Kette. Aber die alte Kurbel war  nach 15000 km ganz schön verdellert. Die shifter waren nach gleicher Laufleistung auch nicht mehr so dolle. Und wenn alles neu, dann eben am Puls der Zeit.  Die Feststellung am Zee Schaltwerk ist der Hit. Hier wird sie sich auch bezahlt machen.  Am alten dreifach flog die Kette bei fast jeder Fahrt ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2014)

Ach do... dachte nur blatt ritzel kette...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Oktober 2014)

Da hier ohnehin mehr los sein könnte, kann die Bifi eigentlich auch mal wieder ihre Nase in die Kamera halten...


----------



## Loewe79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Verschoben -> siehe folgende Beitrag


----------



## /dev/random (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich verweise mal ganz frech auf den Probefahrthread


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Oktober 2014)

Meines mal wieder, neulich irrigerweise im "unterwegs"-Thread gepostet. Hier sollte es eigentlich rein:









Soul 1 in Custard, seinerzeit noch vor EavenCycles selbst aus UK importiert, ohne depperd und querovalisierte Rohre und den ganzen neumodischen Kram, dafür neuerdings mit Carbon-Lefty. Fährt immer noch allererste Sahne.


----------



## Affekopp (23. Oktober 2014)

*SEHR SCHÖN*


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

mal wieder ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand meiner Schwarzwurst


 

PS: 1m oberhalb des Bikes war mal ein Trail


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2014)

Red doch nicht. Das ist der Trail und du bist alles gefahren, oder?


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2014)

Na klar doch. Mein Drop ins Flat war nur leider so massiv, dass es einen Krater in die Erde geschlagen hat. Hab ihn aber trotzdem gestanden 

PS: wenn ich mit dem Bifi um eine Kurve drifte, dann sieht das hinterher so aus:


----------



## frogmatic (28. Oktober 2014)

So muss das.
Ride hard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2014)

Ordentliche bremsspur.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. Oktober 2014)

Perfekt! Renaturierung der Trails


----------



## iManu (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein Roadrat:


----------



## stöpsel84 (3. November 2014)

So mein fast fertig bunter





Farbkasten


----------



## scylla (3. November 2014)

Hat was 
Die Kurbel muss noch irgendwie bunt oder schwarz werden


----------



## canelon (3. November 2014)

Beide Laufräder gleichfarbig? Nicht lieber wechselfarbig je nabe und felge?^^


----------



## nervy1962 (3. November 2014)

Hey Stöpsel, 
Endlich mal einer, der Mut zur Farbe hat. Weiter so. Ich finds klasse. 
Happy trails

Dirk


----------



## stöpsel84 (4. November 2014)

Ich danke euch, ja die Kurbel wird noch anders, Rave Face in Rosa, das mit dem LRS habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, wird mir aber zu teuer, es kommt noch eine goldene Kette ran, schade das man die zwei unterschiedlich farbigen carboncage Schaltröllchen nicht sieht.


----------



## darkJST (4. November 2014)

Dann knips es das nächste mal in der Sonne und nicht im Schatten Bin gespannt ob ich dieses Farbwunder hier in DD mal irgendwann auf den Trails sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (5. November 2014)

moin moin 
leider nur nen garageshot aber dafür mit winterschuhen. bin mal gespannt wie sichs fährt 2,3er dhr II maxxpro am hr und nen 2,4er dhr II maxxterra 3c am vr....... fühlt ich aufjedenfall schonmal gut an......


----------



## scylla (5. November 2014)

schaut gut aus.
Nur leider ist der vordere Winterschuh nicht besonders wintertauglich. Das weiche Gummi an den Seitenstollen wird bei Minusgraden bockelhart, die Seitenstollen grippen dann nicht mehr sondern reißen nur noch ab. Maxxis meint sogar, unter 5° sollte man weiches 42a Gummi nimmer fahren.


----------



## Queristmehr (5. November 2014)

joa mir schaun mal. wenns ganz grob wird hab ich noch nen mud king aufn zweiten satz felgen montiert der rollt nur so bescheiden.....  noch ist kein frost von daher gehts und der highroller den ich vorher hatte ist fast runter und gript im nassen fast gar nicht mehr...


----------



## frogmatic (5. November 2014)

Durch den letzten Winter bin ich überwiegend mit Larsen TT und Advantage gekommen...


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2014)

Der letze winter war keiner.
Gutes rad da vor der motörhead flagge.
Spendiere einen velöhead sticker für dein oberrohr. PM mit adresse...


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2014)

Falls jemand demnächst neue Bilder einstellen will: mein 2012er Rocket in Gr. L steht zum Verkauf... siehe Bikemarkt!

Cheers,
der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (9. November 2014)

Mal seit langem wieder unterwegs gewesen. 
Jetzt mit 10fach xt Schaltwerk und xtr Trigger die vom anderen Fahrrad nicht mehr gebraucht wurden. 
Schönen Sonntag Abend noch....


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Affekopp (9. November 2014)

*@Nothing85*

Schönes Bike... Ist das ein Soul oder ein BFe? Welche Rahmengröße und wieviel mm hat die Gabel? 

Thx


----------



## Nothing85 (9. November 2014)

Ist ein Bfe in M und die Revelation hat 150mm 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand meiner Schwarzwurst
> 
> PS: 1m oberhalb des Bikes war mal ein Trail



Brauchst du wirklich die V2 am Vorderrad?


----------



## scylla (10. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Brauchst du wirklich die V2 am Vorderrad?



Brauchen tu ich gar nix, wollen tu ich viel.
Ist halt einfach deutlich entspannter für schwache Mädchenfinger auf langen, steilen Abfahrten. Da mir das Gewicht sowieso am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, mag ich nix anderes mehr


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. November 2014)

Ist das so ein grosser Unterschied zur M4?


----------



## Queristmehr (11. November 2014)

kurzes feedback zu den ersten 80 testkm.... die refen gehn echt gut! der 2,3er hinten macht was er soll ist kein laufwunder aber alles im grünenbreich. vorne ist er gutm,ütig man merkt wenns an die grenzen geht im lauf und im matschigen westerwaldboden hats einwandfrei gefunzt.  
und bremse kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## scylla (11. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ist das so ein grosser Unterschied zur M4?



Auf jeden Fall! Ich hatte vorher die M4. Geht auch, aber man merkt's halt schon deutlich daran, wie verkrampft oder entspannt der Zeigefinger nach einer bremsintensiven Abfahrt ist. Mit der M4 musste ich mich manchmal aufs Bremsen konzentrieren, weil das irgendwann in Arbeit ausgeartet ist (Bremse heiß, Frauchen müde, etc). Mit der V2 geht's zu jeder Zeit ganz nebenbei, egal wie lang oder steil die Abfahrt. Zur Kompensation hab ich ja hinten nur eine X2


----------



## rayc (11. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ist das so ein grosser Unterschied zur M4?


Die V2 wird ja nicht mehr gebaut.

Wenn du mehr Wums haben willst, montier dir doch vorne eine V4 und lass hinten die M4.
Vorteil ist das du keine andere Bremsscheiben braucht, die V2 braucht spezielle Bremsscheiben.
Die V4 ist nochmals kräftiger als die  V2.

Ich fahre übrigens vorne und hinten X2, habe halt mehr Handkraft als @scylla 
Ich persönlich mag bei Hope die Kennlinie der Zweikolbebremsen (X2, V2) lieber als der der Vierkolbenbremsen (V4, M4=E4).
Ist aber Geschmackssache.

So, jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## scylla (11. November 2014)

dann halt nochmal meine Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. November 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Die V2 wird ja nicht mehr gebaut.
> 
> Wenn du mehr Wums haben willst, montier dir doch vorne eine V4 und lass hinten die M4.
> Vorteil ist das du keine andere Bremsscheiben braucht, die V2 braucht spezielle Bremsscheiben.
> ...



Nee, ich will ja gar nix anderes. Schon gar nicht gemischte Hebel mit V4 und M4. Mir reicht der Wumms der M4. Habe sie zwar ab und an auf Dauerbremstrails ziemlich heiss bekommen. Das war allerdings noch mit kack Superstar-Components Bremsbelägen. Hab jetzt gesinterte drauf. Mal sehen wie sich diese verhalten. 
Fahre die M4 auch am Downhillbike. Da krieg ich sie nie zu heiss. Selbst auf steilen Strecken wie Chur oder der neuen WC-Strecke in Lenzerheide kann man sie halt doch immer wieder mal öffnen. 
Richtig heiss wird sie nur am BFe. Beim DH muss ich halt selten nach dem Anbremsen auf Spitzkehren noch Stoppies machen. Schon gar nicht 20 mal hinter einander. Von daher ist ein dicker Anker bei eurem Einsatzgebiet sicherlich nicht unbegründet und in dem Fall am dünnen Bike sogar sinnvoller als am dicken.


----------



## scylla (11. November 2014)

Recht hast du! Auf gebauten Strecken/Bikepark-Downhills oder Flowtrails kriegt man eigentlich keine ordentliche Bremse so heiß, dass sie relevant an Leistung verliert. Egal, wie lang die Abfahrt ist. Gequält wird das Ding auf Stolperabfahrten, bei denen man ständig nur auf der Bremse hängt, vor allem vorne. Außer es wird so schwierig, dass man ständig absteigt, Linien sucht, den anderen sichert, etc... da ist's natürlich auch kein Problem mehr.

Die originalen Sinterbeläge von Hope sind top, vor allem bei Schmodder-Wetter (solange man das gelegentliche Gequietsche bei Nässe ignorieren kann). Ich fahr seit langem nur noch Sinter. Alle Fremdanbieter-Beläge, die ich bisher probiert habe, waren nicht so überzeugend.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. November 2014)

Bin bisher auch zufrieden. Am DH-Bike ist mir zwar die "Rückstellfeder" hinten weggeflogen, aber das habe ich erst bei der winterlichen Lagerwechselzerlegung gemerkt. Quietschen tun sie bei mir auch im Trockenen, aber nur beim Einbiegen in den Trail.
Primäres Problem der Superstar Kevlar-Beläge ist, dass sie bei Bikeparkbesuchen hinten max 1.5 Tage hielten und nach ca. 10 Bikepark-Tagen die hintere Scheibe rasierklingendünn geschliffen ist. Das was man an den Belägen spart, holt man durch den Verschleiss wieder rein und zahlt es an Bremsscheiben noch oben drauf...


----------



## martn (16. November 2014)

meins mal wieder:




Cotic Solaris FR by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. November 2014)

Scheiß Bild, scheiß Wetter, aber scheiß drauf.
Meine Bifi hat jetzt eine KS Lev und macht gleich noch ein Ticken mehr Spaß auf den Trails. 
Ne leichtere Kurbel und ein leichterer Bash sind auch in Planung.


----------



## canelon (24. November 2014)

So hier mal meins 
Wer erkennt den See? ^^
Weisse Griffe kommen baldmöglichst ab, war ein Fehlkauf, sind immer schön graubraunweiss. Handyhalterung war nur für den Urlaub dran, keine Lust alle paar kilometer das Smartphone aus dem Rucksack zu holen.





Bremsenseite




Antriebsseite, habe leider momentan kein gutes anderes Bild.




Custom Cap. Passt leider farblich nicht 100% zum vorbau, sehr schade aus offensichtlichen Gründen 





Die Teile sind, soweit sie passten, alle von meinem '12er Nerve AM übernommem, daher LRS + Gabel. [Ja, wer genau hinschaut erkennt  2 unterschiedliche Trigger, bei dem vorderen X0 hat sich das innere Lager verabschiedet.]
Sorry für die Handy-Bilder, besitze keine ordentliche Kamera 

Edit: Tapatalk scheint die Bilder nur in schlechter Qualität hochzuladen... wunderbar...


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. November 2014)

Clipless am BFE. Sehr löblich


----------



## canelon (24. November 2014)

Flats sind nichts für mich - komm mit Clicks wesentlich besser zurecht^^


----------



## huffdipuffdi (5. Dezember 2014)

Hier ein Neuzugang, bin zwar schon seit einer Weile damit unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (5. Dezember 2014)

Interessanter Teilemix.  Abgeleitet vom Sattel würde ich dein Alter auf 40+ schätzen


----------



## derAndre (5. Dezember 2014)

Was soll das den heissen, ich bin auch 40 plus....


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2014)

Ein alter flite?
Cockpit gibt abzüge. Sonst ein solides rad.


----------



## nervy1962 (5. Dezember 2014)

Fahr auch den Flite, bin locker 40++, der passt meinem Ars....
Diskriminierung hier.


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2014)

Never mess with Mr. Flite!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (5. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch 40+
Der Flite war für mich und wie viele andere auch "der" Sattel der 90er Jahre und darüber hinaus.
Habe ihn von 1992- 2003 gefahren.Den gibts ja immer noch in der alten Version als "Classic" neu.
Heute möchte ich den "Ur-Flite" nicht mehr fahren wollen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huffdipuffdi (6. Dezember 2014)

Ha haaaa. Nee, gehe aber in die Richtung. Ist halt ein top Sattel der für wirklich alles geht. Ich war nach gefühlten 100 andrer Sättel extremst froh dass es ihn wieder gibt. Teile (ausser Gabel) ist halt was so rumlag. War erstaunt dass es eigentlich noch recht passabel aussieht.


----------



## velopirat (6. Dezember 2014)

Mein geliebtes BFe bei der Nato Base...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2014)

Gabel nur geliehen. Vorbau nur zum testen. Handybilder eher mies. Rad ganz geil. Morgen habe ich muskelkater, so lange nur cx gefahren.












9-fach saint: solid as a rock


----------



## Parolli (7. Dezember 2014)

Wer findet den Fehler


----------



## offa (7. Dezember 2014)

Welchen 'Fehler'? VR hängt n anderes drin
Ansonsten, so toll ist die Bildqualität nu auch nicht..


----------



## nervy1962 (7. Dezember 2014)

Fehlt wohl die Umwerferansteuerung.
Aber bei 1x11,10,oder was ist dann wohl der shifter überflüssig.
Grüßle


----------



## Parolli (7. Dezember 2014)

offa schrieb:


> Welchen 'Fehler'? VR hängt n anderes drin
> Ansonsten, so toll ist die Bildqualität nu auch nicht..



Nah dran, es bleibt spannend!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2014)

Rechter bremshebel fehlt oder ist defejt?


----------



## velopirat (7. Dezember 2014)

Parolli schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler




Vorne 27,5" und hinten 26"?


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2014)

velopirat schrieb:


> Vorne 27,5" und hinten 26"?


Ganz nah dran, heiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hinten 27,5 und vorn 26


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hinten 27,5 und vorn 26


Fast


----------



## offa (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi 27.5 

vorn Formula thirty three 29 er Gabel mit 29er LR


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2014)

Parolli schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler Anhang anzeigen 341433



Als dann lösen wir das ganze mal auf! Relativ unspektakulär einfach nur 650b in nem BFe Gr.M

Mein 26"LRS bekommt neue Lager und aus der Not hab ich meinen zweit 650b LRS reingehängt und wer hätte es gedacht das Hinterrad passt! Reifenauswahl vielleicht etwas begrenzt, aber wenn ein 2.4er Ardent passt bin ich schon mal zufrieden!

Viel Spaß beim Probieren!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt ja hier im Forum Bilder von einem anderen user ein 650b bfe. Nur,  wenn das eine gute Idee wäre,  hätte Mr. Turner am Soul wohl die Geo für die größeren Räder nicht ändern müssen.


----------



## Parolli (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Welt wurde da nicht geändert, 8mm mehr Kettenstrebe! Und dass das Tretlager  5mm im Vergleich zum 27.5 höher liegt ist nicht zu spüren!


----------



## Queristmehr (17. Dezember 2014)

so hab mal die langweilige schwarze gustav gegen ne peppige 10th anni getauscht. hatte die vorher am fully aber da da jetz ne saint dran kommt... zum rumliegen ist se zu schade.  dsa gelb kommt gar nicht so schlecht mit dem grün. aber mehr farbe kommt nicht. das jetzt bunt genug. evtl mach ich die decals der gabel noch schwarz, aber mal schaun, weis einer ob die grünen fox decals halbwegs zum rahmen grün passen?
jetz müsste nur mal wetter sein. die gabel ist frisch aus dem service und geht wie schnuff. ick froi mir ja sooooooo


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Dezember 2014)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> so hab mal die langweilige schwarze gustav gegen ne peppige 10th anni getauscht. hatte die vorher am fully aber da da jetz ne saint dran kommt... zum rumliegen ist se zu schade.  dsa gelb kommt gar nicht so schlecht mit dem grün. aber mehr farbe kommt nicht. das jetzt bunt genug. evtl mach ich die decals der gabel noch schwarz, aber mal schaun, weis einer ob die grünen fox decals halbwegs zum rahmen grün passen?
> jetz müsste nur mal wetter sein. die gabel ist frisch aus dem service und geht wie schnuff. ick froi mir ja sooooooo Anhang anzeigen 343331 Anhang anzeigen 343332 Anhang anzeigen 343333



Mmmhh....


----------



## frogmatic (17. Dezember 2014)

Schick!
Hinten vermutlich overkill - an meinem BFe sind jetzt Martas, vorne habe ich allerdings einen Gustl Sattel eingeschmuggelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (17. Dezember 2014)

Falls jemand sein Bfe in L verkaufen will, gern PN an mich.


----------



## jengo78 (17. Dezember 2014)

So bin jetzt auch dabei.Wird der Finale Zustand so sei.Ausgetauscht werden nur Teile die kaputt gehen sollten.
Reifen werden auch erst mal runter gefahren.Einzig der Spoon Vorbau wird weichen müssen, da Er nur bestellt wurde um die 40er
Vorbaulänge mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2014)

Träumchen


----------



## Queristmehr (18. Dezember 2014)

feiner stealth look! mit den decals kommt echt gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2014)

Die 10th anni am BFe ist übrigens auch ziemlich geil.


----------



## Sleyvas (18. Dezember 2014)

Schwarz mit schwarz und schwarz sieht einfach immer gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (18. Dezember 2014)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Schwarz mit schwarz und schwarz sieht einfach immer gut aus



schlechtes bild ..aber geiles bike !!






gruss accu


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2014)

Same again!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## dangerousD (20. Dezember 2014)

Schick. Punkt.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2014)

Buttshot. Sattelstütze ist optisch ein graus. Rest sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Buttshot. Sattelstütze ist optisch ein graus. Rest sehr gut.


Jepp. Zweifellos ist sie die Hässlichste. Aber denkt man drüber nach, sollten eigentlich alle einen Faltenbalg haben, da ja immer die Dichtungen in der Dreckeinflugschneise Probleme machen. Vielleicht sollte sich da mal jemand was Hübsches ausdenken. Funktion und Wartungsfreundlichkeit sind über Zweifel erhaben. Ich habe noch die Procraft. Bei der versaut es recht schnell den Hebel im Sattelkloben.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Dezember 2014)

Taunus...?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (20. Dezember 2014)

Jupp. Heuer auf dem Limes.


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich auch eins.

Zufällig über den rahmen gestolpert. wollte einen stahrahmen, habe einen stahlrahnen. ich finde die größe m nur als relativ klein. aber gut, der will ja nur spielen.

vorne ne 120mm reba
cube felgen
xt schaltung 2x9 
Xt Bremsen
720mm lenker







nur zum fahren kam ich noch nicht. vielleicht mal auf den winterstein/taunus?

ich habe auch noch ne 140mm revelation. vielleicht baue ich die mal ein. 

euch einen guten sonntag


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich auch eins.
> 
> Zufällig über den rahmen gestolpert. wollte einen stahrahmen, habe einen stahlrahnen. ich finde die größe m nur als relativ klein. aber gut, der will ja nur spielen.
> 
> euch einen guten sonntag


.....wie groß bist du denn? Wahrscheinlich so 1,85cm mit langen Beinen und eher kürzerem Oberkörper? Der Unterschied im Oberrohr beim Soul ist ca 15mm zwischen M und L. Sicher wäre ein L ok gewesen, aber wenn ich mir die Länge des Vorbaus anschaue dann ist M schon dir richtige Größe für dich, so passt es doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....wie groß bist du denn? Wahrscheinlich so 1,85cm mit langen Beinen und eher kürzerem Oberkörper? Der Unterschied im Oberrohr beim Soul ist ca 15mm zwischen M und L. Sicher wäre ein L ok gewesen, aber wenn ich mir die Länge des Vorbaus anschaue dann ist M schon dir richtige Größe für dich, so passt es doch!


da magst du recht haben.

ich bin 178cm groß und fahre bei tourenbikes 20 zoll und zum spielen bei meinem enduro, 18 zoll. der vorbau sowie auch die form des lenkers empfinde ich als noch nicht optimal passend. werde ich noch ändern.

wie es fährt weiss ich noch nicht. ich bin noch nicht gefahren, weill mich eine erkältung in ihren klauen hält. 

der unterschied ist 15mm. das ist nicht viel. Mit einem längeren vorbau hätte ich das ausgeglichen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist m doch perfekt.  Ich fahre m bei 182cm. Liege damit immer zwischen zwei Größen.  Von welcher Seite fährst du denn den Winterstein an?


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dann ist m doch perfekt.  Ich fahre m bei 182cm. Liege damit immer zwischen zwei Größen.  Von welcher Seite fährst du denn den Winterstein an?


über die sang zum steinbruch und dann zum steinkopf

und dann gibt es viele möglichkeiten wieder runter zu kommen


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2014)

1,78....dann hast du aber brutal lange Beine!


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> 1,78....dann hast du aber brutal lange Beine!



84cm

ist das brutal lang?


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2014)

Nö, eigentlich nicht. Ich bin ebenfalls 1,78 und habe 86cm Schrittlänge, das ist lang im Vergleich zum Rest des Körpers. Von daher kann ich bestätigen das M bei der Größe bei allen Cotic Rahmen perfekt passt. Dann muss es die Perspektive sein oder irgendwas anderes was die Stütze so weit rausgezogen wirken lässt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. Dezember 2014)

Leider gibt meine "Behelfskamera" kein besseres Bild her......


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> über die sang zum steinbruch und dann zum steinkopf
> 
> und dann gibt es viele möglichkeiten wieder runter zu kommen


Ich komm von der wehrheimer Seite aus. Aber man könnte sich mal oben treffen und ein zwei mal zum Gasthaus runter rattern.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> 84cm
> 
> ist das brutal lang?




Wenn ich die Sattelüberhöhung sehe, dann hab isch gleich Rücken ... 
Das sieht ja eher nach nach 94cm SL aus ... 
Ich habe auch ein M mit SL 83 bei 1,73 und Spacer ...
Ja, dann ist es die Perspektive ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Sattelüberhöhung sehe, dann hab isch gleich Rücken ...
> Das sieht ja eher nach nach 94cm SL aus ...
> I.



wenn ich mir die bilder alle anschaue, die meisten haben doch die sattelstütze recht weit draussen. 

bei meinem fatty überhaupt nicht..

klick hier


----------



## Eaven (21. Dezember 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Leider gibt meine "Behelfskamera" kein besseres Bild her......


.....sag ich doch das Duckegg mit einem Spritzer Rot gut aussieht. Klasse Aufbau!


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die bilder alle anschaue, die meisten haben doch die sattelstütze recht weit draussen.
> 
> bei meinem fatty überhaupt nicht..
> 
> klick hier



ja, mit dem Fatty ist mir aufgefallen, deshalb wundert's mich ja auch ...

... oder trägst Du vielleicht solche Schuhe bei den Ausfahrten mit Deinem Soul:


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2014)

nee nee 

ich habe die mit kliekis an:


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Dezember 2014)

sehr chic ...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2014)

Wie sind denn deine erfahrungen damit bei temperaturen unter 10°C?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extrafresh78 (22. Dezember 2014)

Felsenmeer Pfalz Kalmit


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Dezember 2014)

... auf jeden Fall hat man da garantiert keine Schweißfüße, schee luftig ...


----------



## xerto (23. Dezember 2014)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... auf jeden Fall hat man da garantiert keine Schweißfüße, schee luftig ...





a.nienie schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine erfahrungen damit bei temperaturen unter 10°C?




wenn man einen englischen rahmen fährt, darf man halt kein weichei sein 

ab 2 grad plus mit freien Oberkörper 
und natürlich schläppchen bei -10 

so färbt halt die englisch kultur auf den fahrer ab


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Dezember 2014)

Mal ein nächtlicher Ausritt wenn man tagsüber nicht dazu kommt 









Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## extrafresh78 (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Triggerhippie (4. Januar 2015)

Battleship neu aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Cotic Bfe
Gabel: RS Revelation und MZ Bomber 44 Ti
Schaltwerk: XX1
Bremsen: Saint
Naben: Jumping Flee
Felgen: Dt. FR600
Reifen: Onza Ibex
Kurbel: XT
Pedalen: Shimano Klickis
Vorbau: Thomson
Lenker: Dartmoor
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Sattel: Selle Italia

~12.5 kg


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2015)

das was man erkennt ist gut.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Januar 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Battleship neu aufgebaut:
> 
> Rahmen: Cotic Bfe
> Gabel: RS Revelation und MZ Bomber 44 Ti
> ...



Das battleship ist eh einer der geilsten ... 

Du hast alles ausgetauscht.
Aus welchem Grund?
Zwei Gabeln? Hast Du die MZ dann immer im Rucksack dabei?  

Optisch finde ich die Kurbel in schwarz noch besser.


----------



## Triggerhippie (4. Januar 2015)

War alles runtergefahren. Ich hab kein Fully im moment und brauch auch keins. Die Bomber hab ich versuchs halber im Markt mal gekauft. Ich mag halt coil Gabeln besser als Luft. Die Revelation ist auch eine super Gabel. 

Hab halt kein Auto


----------



## Triggerhippie (4. Januar 2015)

Da wars noch sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2015)

Schön


----------



## Triggerhippie (4. Januar 2015)

Ich mags


----------



## jengo78 (4. Januar 2015)

Super Aufbau

Erinnert mich an Meins!

Hat hier schon mal jemand 1x10 mit nem langen XT Schaltwerk und dem 40er T-Rex Blatt ausprobiert?
Shimano sagt ja, dass das Schaltwerk nur bis 36 Zähne geht.
Durch die längere Abstandsschraube für das Schaltwerk soll es ja angeblich gehen.

Aber was passiert mit der Schaltqualität


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Januar 2015)

Das Battleship sieht klasse aus mit den roten, weißen und silbernen Teilen. Ich könnte mir einen güldenen Renthal bar noch gut zu den Standrohren denken. Es gibt übrigens einen Battleship Rahmen auf Kleinanzeigen Ebay für 175 eur.

Und das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr ist halt doch am Schönsten.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das Battleship sieht klasse aus mit den roten, weißen und silbernen Teilen. Ich könnte mir einen güldenen Renthal bar noch gut zu den Standrohren denken. Es gibt übrigens einen Battleship Rahmen auf Kleinanzeigen Ebay für 175 eur.
> 
> Und das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr ist halt doch am Schönsten.




Neiiin, das würde ja den Mix aus chillen und grillen  sehr stören.

Da kucke ich lieber nicht, sonst werde ich noch schwach.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2015)

puuuh, der ist ja zu groß für mich und der hat einen orangenfarbenen Wrap ...


----------



## Triggerhippie (5. Januar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> puuuh, der ist ja zu groß für mich und der hat einen orangenfarbenen Wrap ...



Glück gehabt. Vorallem wegen der Grösse. Den Sticker könntest du tauschen.  Mein Rahmen hat schon ganz viele Lackabplatzer. Deshalb bekomm ich ihn immer lieber


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. Vorallem wegen der Grösse. Den Sticker könntest du tauschen.  Mein Rahmen hat schon ganz viele Lackabplatzer. Deshalb bekomm ich ihn immer lieber



ja, da habe ich viiiel Glück gehabt ... 
ja, ganz schöner Mist ... 
.... ein paar davon kann man auf den Bildern erkennen ...
Ist das battleship grey einem RAL oder einem Pantone-Ton ähnlich, dann könntest Du ja mit einem Lackstift ein wenig Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Triggerhippie (5. Januar 2015)

A: Ich weiss es nicht
B: Nix da, Kratzer bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (5. Januar 2015)

A: Da gibt's ja hier noch reichlich Fachpublikum .
- z.B. die zwei Wikingern Carsten und Malte - 
B: Es klang so, als ob Du die Kratzer am liebsten weg hättest.

Jetzt geht bestimmt gleich das Gemecker los, dass das hier ja eine Galerie sei ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Januar 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Da wars noch sauber



Eine der besten Bifis


----------



## sport.frei (9. Januar 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. Vorallem wegen der Grösse.


Der Rahmen hatte mich auch interessiert. Aber der Besitzer Amir schrieb mir als Seat Tube Length 40cm.


----------



## Eaven (10. Januar 2015)

Brauchen wir vielleicht ein Cotic Klassik-Unterforum?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2015)

Quatsch


----------



## accutrax (10. Januar 2015)

passt doch hier ganz gut...






soda noch...
das wars dann schon

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2015)

das ist ja alu 

schon länger verkauft, oder?


----------



## accutrax (10. Januar 2015)

ich hatte ein hemlock an dem ist mir die kettenstrebe gebrochen (konstruktionsfehler)..
habs verkauft und auf das nächste batch gewartet, wurde lange angekündigt, gab es aber nie mehr..
das auf dem bild wollte ich gebraucht kaufen, ist aber leider am versand aus uk gescheitert..
das hemlock war super !!..hatte die short/long version, (120mm short travel rear/140-160mm forks)..

gruss accu


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Januar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Brauchen wir vielleicht ein Cotic Klassik-Unterforum?



 ... und die umlackierten Crosser können leider nicht berücksichtigt werden ...


----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2015)

So jetzt ist es fast fertig....

Das einzige Problem  ist, dass ich den Steuersatz nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekomme Erst habe ich das Oberteil von Crane Creek ausgetauscht jetzt ist es besser aber noch nicht optimal. 

Jetzt tausche ich noch unten... ich habe kein bock mehr auf wackeln..


----------



## derAndre (16. Januar 2015)

Kann auch an der Bremse liegen. Bei meiner Code habe ich auch immer das Gefühl der Steuersatz wäre lose. Dabei ist das irgendein merkwürdiges aber völlig unproblematischen "Wackeln" in der Bremse.


----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Kann auch an der Bremse liegen. Bei meiner Code habe ich auch immer das Gefühl der Steuersatz wäre lose. Dabei ist das irgendein merkwürdiges aber völlig unproblematischen "Wackeln" in der Bremse.


vielleicht hast du recht. 

ich werde das untere Lager austauschen und dann werden wir sehen..

erstaunlich ist, das man oben ziemlich fest anziehen kann ohne das eine änderung passiert..  da iss was im weg oder?


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

dein Gabelschaft ist aber nicht zu lang, oder?


----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> dein Gabelschaft ist aber nicht zu lang, oder?


wie zu lang ?

Also die schraube greift, wenn du das meinst. 

bevor ich das obere lager ausgetauscht habe war der Steuersatz entweder zu fest oder zu locker  

jetzt ist es nur noch zu locker


----------



## Soulist (16. Januar 2015)

Sie meint, dass der obere Rand des Gabelschaftes etwa 3-4mm unter dem oberen Rand des Vorbaus oder Spacers (falls über dem Vorbau noch einer vorhanden) liegen sollte. Ansonsten berührt die Aheadkappe beim Festziehen den Gabelschaft und du kriegst das Spiel nie raus.....

Alternativ klappern bei Shimanobremsen gerne mal die Beläge im Sattel. Fühlt und hört sich ähnlich an wie Lenkkopflagerspiel...ist aber zu sehen wenn man beim hin-und herwackeln von oben auf den Bremssattel schaut. Dann sollte man auch kein Spiel direkt an den Lagerschalen spüren können.

Good luck!


----------



## /dev/random (16. Januar 2015)

Die Ahead-Kappe darf nicht auf dem Gabelschaft aufsitzen.  Ist das der Fall, dann kannst du die Schraube noch so fest anziehen, es wird sich nicht viel ändern. Setz mal einen Spacer zwischen Vorbau und Ahead-Kappe, wenn der Steuersatz dann nicht mehr locker ist, dann ist der Gabelschaft wohl minimal zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2015)

Neuer Trend: Mudwall Bereifung.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2015)

edit sagt... schon erledigt


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Januar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es fast fertig....
> 
> Das einzige Problem  ist, dass ich den Steuersatz nicht vernünftig eingestellt bekomme Erst habe ich das Oberteil von Crane Creek ausgetauscht jetzt ist es besser aber noch nicht optimal.
> 
> Jetzt tausche ich noch unten... ich habe kein bock mehr auf wackeln..




... Du treibst es ja jetzt ganz schön bunt in Form und Farbe ...


----------



## xerto (16. Januar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... Du treibst es ja jetzt ganz schön bunt in Form und Farbe ...


ja das stimmt, in alter tradition an den vorbesitzer Stöpsel84 es noch bunter trieb  



stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Meins mit einem kleinen Update
> Anhang anzeigen 317719






Soulist schrieb:


> Sie meint, dass der obere Rand des Gabelschaftes etwa 3-4mm unter dem oberen Rand des Vorbaus oder Spacers (falls über dem Vorbau noch einer vorhanden) liegen sollte. Ansonsten berührt die Aheadkappe beim Festziehen den Gabelschaft und du kriegst das Spiel nie raus.....
> 
> Alternativ klappern bei Shimanobremsen gerne mal die Beläge im Sattel. Fühlt und hört sich ähnlich an wie Lenkkopflagerspiel...ist aber zu sehen wenn man beim hin-und herwackeln von oben auf den Bremssattel schaut. Dann sollte man auch kein Spiel direkt an den Lagerschalen spüren können.
> 
> Good luck!



ersteres habe ich kontrolliert. ob es die bremsbeläge sind, gute frage 
sind shimano bremsen würde also auch passen, ich gucke morgen , heute lieber 

Danke an alle für eure tipps


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Januar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, in alter tradition an den vorbesitzer Stöpsel84 es noch bunter trieb
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... ja, an *den* Aufbau kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern ...


----------



## xerto (17. Januar 2015)

übrigens heut repariert. ich habe noch einen kleinen spacer (1mm) untergelegt und es liess sich einwandfrei einstellen. 
die 2 mm die vorher platz waren (hat scylla ja auch schon erwähnt) haben sich wohl beim festziehen zusammen gezogen und haben geklemmt .

kleine ursache große wirkung, wie meistens  

übrigens eines der tollsten bikes die ich je gefahren bin. es ist wendig stabil und schnell...
Ich fahre ne 120mm reba und DT swiss laufräder mit ner shimano XT bremse. suppi 

irgendwie flext ein stahlrahmen für mich wahrnehmbar  ja doch, obwohl ich das nie wirklich geglaubt habe, oder irre ich mich und bilde mir das ein weil es so sein soll bzw. weil es alle sagen?

weil stahl ist ja eigentlich ein fester stoff


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2015)

Fest ja, aber elastischer als etwa Alu.


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Januar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> übrigens heut repariert. ich habe noch einen kleinen spacer (1mm) untergelegt und es liess sich einwandfrei einstellen.
> die 2 mm die vorher platz waren (hat scylla ja auch schon erwähnt) haben sich wohl beim festziehen zusammen gezogen und haben geklemmt .
> 
> kleine ursache große wirkung, wie meistens
> ...





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Fest ja, aber elastischer als etwa Alu.



... eben, geschmeidig wie der/die Fahrer/in ...


----------



## Queristmehr (18. Januar 2015)

So nachdem ich dies Jahr 160 km auf meinem alten Zaskar unterwegs war hab ich heut nochmal das bFe bewegt. ZwR nur nr cc runde aber besser wie nix. Bremse ist umgebaut gabel frisch Ausm Service..... 2015 kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

Fertig!


----------



## Schibbl (27. Januar 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Fertig!


Schade, dass es kein scharfes Foto von dem scharfen Gerät gibt. Ist das ein 36er KB ohne 42er Kassettenritzel? Hast du dicke Beine oder Flachland?


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2015)

Sehr chic ... 
... besonders für eins mit den großen Dingern ...  

Für Dich oder die Madame?


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Schade, dass es kein scharfes Foto von dem scharfen Gerät gibt. Ist das ein 36er KB ohne 42er Kassettenritzel? Hast du dicke Beine oder Flachland?



Leider nur Handy und schlechtes Licht 

Ansonsten beides: 38-36 im Flachland für ein Tretschwein.



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr chic ...
> ... besonders für eins mit den großen Dingern ...
> 
> Für Dich oder die Madame?


Meins


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2015)

Welch ein Fuhrpark ...  
Cotics, DKs und Rockys ohne Ende ... 

Wieso fährst Du jetzt nur noch ein KB?


----------



## brigdompteur (27. Januar 2015)

mit 1-fach vorn siehts schön clean aus!sollte ich mir auch mal vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Welch ein Fuhrpark ...
> Cotics, DKs und Rockys ohne Ende ...
> 
> Wieso fährst Du jetzt nur noch ein KB?



Bei 29" passt das finde ich mit 10-Fach bei uns ganz gut. Die Steigungen sind hier am Geesthang und in den HaBe´s nicht so lang, da kann alles auf dem Blatt hochfahren. Am Crosser hat man schließlich auch nur 34-27  In den Alpen oder im Harz sieht das anders aus.

Robert


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei 29" passt das finde ich mit 10-Fach bei uns ganz gut. Die Steigungen sind hier am Geesthang und in den HaBe´s nicht so lang, da kann alles auf dem Blatt hochfahren. Am Crosser hat man schließlich auch nur 34-27  In den Alpen oder im Harz sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Robert



... ok, das ist für mich nachvollziehbar, außerdem hast Du ja noch eine kleine Auswahl an anderen Bikes ...


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... ok, das ist für mich nachvollziehbar, außerdem hast Du ja noch eine kleine Auswahl an anderen Bikes ...



Wenn´s das Einzige wär, hätte ich wohl 3 fach drauf ...


----------



## Eaven (29. Januar 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Fertig!


Gefällt mir sehr gut mit 1fach Kurbel. Ich habe an meinem Solaris noch eine 2fach Garnitur mit einer fetten Scheibe. Beim Marathon macht das Sinn damit man auf den flachen Stücken reintreten kann. Ich werde dieses Jahr aber auch mal 1fach ausprobieren, für Sauerland und Harz etc. wird das schon reichen.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut mit 1fach Kurbel. Ich habe an meinem Solaris noch eine 2fach Garnitur mit einer fetten Scheibe. Beim Marathon macht das Sinn damit man auf den flachen Stücken reintreten kann. Ich werde dieses Jahr aber auch mal 1fach ausprobieren, für Sauerland und Harz etc. wird das schon reichen.


 

Wobei ich mit dem 38ziger vorne auch Bergab mithalten kann  Mir würde aber zugegebermaßen ein kleines 22ziger in den Alpensteigungen fehlen. Bei 3500-5000 hm drückt man das doch nicht mehr alles hoch. Für Touren im Harz sollte es mit einem 36 (=1:1) gehen. Und in den HaBe´s ist mir bei zweifach halt aufgefallen, dass ich das Kleine kein einziges Mal nutze.

Robert


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## Baelko (9. Februar 2015)

Andie?! Beim tippen eingepennt?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2015)

Wizo?


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wizo?



... vielleicht, weil der Text zu den beiden Bildern fehlt ...


----------



## a.nienie (9. Februar 2015)

Einsilbig ist das neue schwarz. Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (10. Februar 2015)

Hat eventuell jemand Reach, Stack und Radstand eines Solaris in L, vorzugsweise mit ner 120er Gabel?


----------



## DIP (10. Februar 2015)

Post war da 



Aufgebaut wird am Wochenende


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## RnR Dude (10. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand Reach, Stack und Radstand eines Solaris in L, vorzugsweise mit ner 120er Gabel?



Ich habe mal schnell einen Zollstock an mein Solaris, Rahmengröße L, gehalten. 
Radstand: 1140mm,
Reach: 410mm,
Stack: 630mm.
Das sind aber alles nur ungefähre Werte, habe leider keine Möglichkeit, genau zu messen.
Gabel ist übrigens eine 120mm Epicon.


----------



## martn (11. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat eventuell jemand Reach, Stack und Radstand eines Solaris in L, vorzugsweise mit ner 120er Gabel?


ich hab das solaris vor ner weile mal nach den werten der geometrietabelle in rattlecad nachgebaut und kam da mit 120er gabel mit sag* auf 426,5 mm reach und 618 mm stack. der radstand bei ner gabel mit 46 mm offset wäre demnach 1124 mm.
ne kurze messung bei mir ergibt statisch, also ohne sag, dafür mit 51 mm offset etwa 1140 mm (das deckt sich auch halbwegs mit rattlecad).

wenn du mal probefahren willst, kriegen wir das bestimmt arrangiert. nur dieses und nächstes wochenende kann ich shconmal nich...



*ne 120er rockshox baut statisch 528 mm hoch, ich hab das mit sag einfach auf 500 angesetzt.


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Hmn, das wären 13,5 mm weniger reach als bei meinem Referenzradl, bisher schau ich eigentlich eher nach welchen mit längerem reach um kürzere Vorbauten montieren zu können. Vielleicht ließe sich ja ne Tour zusammenlegen Hat auch wer das Rahmengewicht?


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2015)

Was heißt bei Dir kürzer in Bezug auf Vorbau?


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Bei meinem derzeitigem Lieblingsrad (26er Radon Slide) hab ich nen reach von 440 mm und nen Vorbau von 60 mm und fühl mich ziemlich wohl darauf, beim Kona Taro, mit welchem ich auch liebäugle, bräuchte ich zum Bleistift nen 45er um, wenigstens theoretisch, auf etwa die selbe Länge zu kommen. Ich hab noch nen 50er zu Haus rumliegen, mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme den mal draufzuschrauben.


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat auch wer das Rahmengewicht?


Mein M Rahmen hatte mit eingespesstem Steuersatz 2.2x kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2015)

XL Rahmen mit Steuersatz...


----------



## dangerousD (11. Februar 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Bei meinem derzeitigem Lieblingsrad (26er Radon Slide) hab ich nen reach von 440 mm und nen Vorbau von 60 mm und fühl mich ziemlich wohl darauf, beim Kona Taro, mit welchem ich auch liebäugle, bräuchte ich zum Bleistift nen 45er um, wenigstens theoretisch, auf etwa die selbe Länge zu kommen. Ich hab noch nen 50er zu Haus rumliegen, mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme den mal draufzuschrauben.



Fahre einen 50er am L-Solaris - für mich und meine Affenarme super. Die Kombi käme Deinem (momentanen  ) Lieblings-Setup ja nahe...


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

XL? Gibts da auch irgendwo geodaten zu? Auf der Cotic-Seite gehts nur bis L.

Ne Probefahrt wär wohl das beste, auch ob 29er überhaupt was für mich sind.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Februar 2015)

wo wohnst du?
ich habe ein solaris in XL

noch ein rahmen in XL verfügbar: http://www.eaven-cycles.com/downloads/Preisliste_Eaven-Cycles.pdf


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube, das Solaris gibts nicht mehr in XL. Frag mal @Baelko ...

Ansonsten: ich hab auch eins zum testsitzen hier


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Entweder Bayrischer Wald bei Passau oder Dresden, alles jedenfalls recht weit weg von Utopia @Tom:-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (11. Februar 2015)

N/FÜ/ER


----------



## guitarman-3000 (11. Februar 2015)

Stuttgart...


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Beides nicht grad um die Ecke...


----------



## bender_79 (11. Februar 2015)

Hey,

schau mal im Bikepoint Klotzsche vorbei.
Dort hat der eine Mitarbeiter (Andre?) ein Soul 26 wie ich.
Glaub der hatte auch einen 26er Soul Rahmen als erster mal mit 650B Rädern aufgebaut.

Jedenfalls sind die sowas wie ne lokale "Cotic" Vertretung (also kannst Rahmen über die beziehen) und evtl. können die dir auch beim Solaris hier in Dresden was Handfestes zum Testen zeigen.

grüße bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Jup, weiß ich, hatte ihn vor zwei Jahren beim 2much4you mit dem 26-650b Soul gesehen und hatten uns kurz unterhalten. Nur da ich derzeit im BayWald arbeite ist die Zeit am WE zu Haus halt sehr begrenzt, erstrecht wenn man Samstag noch unbedingt ne Tour fahren muss^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2015)

Kommt Martn nicht auch aus der Dresdener Ecke?


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2015)

Deswegen hatter ja die Probefahrt angeboten Sind sogar schonmal ein-zwei Touren zusammen gefahren, das war aber noch vor seiner Cotic-Zeit, seither hats irgendwie nie wieder geklappt.


----------



## Eaven (11. Februar 2015)

Ähm...die Preisliste ist nicht aktuell....XL Solaris Rahmen sind ausverkauft, ebenso wie L. Neue Ware kommt erst im Mai :-(


----------



## robser (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## RnR Dude (16. Februar 2015)

Eben bei Pinkbike gefunden, Solaris 650b+:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (16. Februar 2015)

Winterprojekt 2015


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2015)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Eben bei Pinkbike gefunden, Solaris 650b+:


Hat was. Dickes Ding


----------



## Eaven (17. Februar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Winterprojekt 2015


....puh...ein Soda? In der Kategorie "hätte ich mir doch eins zur Seite gelegt" steht das an Platz 1, gefolgt vom X. Heute haben wir das letzte BFe26 in M verkauft, in UK gibt es auch keine mehr. Scheiße...


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2015)

D.h. das BFe wird jetzt gar nicht mehr in 26'' produziert, sondern ausschließlich in 27,5?
Gott sei Dank hab ich rechtzeitig vorgesorgt...


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....puh...ein Soda? In der Kategorie "hätte ich mir doch eins zur Seite gelegt" steht das an Platz 1, gefolgt vom X. Heute haben wir das letzte BFe26 in M verkauft, in UK gibt es auch keine mehr. Scheiße...



Das müsste das von Catsoft sein, der hat kürzlich eins verkauft.

...    ...
... und ich dachte das 26er läuft weiter, weil es hier
*Cotic Modelle & Preiserhöhung 2015*
aufgelistet war ...


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> D.h. das BFe wird jetzt gar nicht mehr in 26'' produziert, sondern ausschließlich in 27,5?
> Gott sei Dank hab ich rechtzeitig vorgesorgt...



Das ist das Statement:

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe275

... Du hast ja einen kleinen Lagerbestand ...


----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Heute haben wir das letzte BFe26 in M verkauft, in UK gibt es auch keine mehr. Scheiße...


Hast du noch ein matt grünes in S?


----------



## Eaven (18. Februar 2015)

Nein, die sind in der Farbe auch ausverkauft. Sorry.


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nein, die sind in der Farbe auch ausverkauft. Sorry.


Fail!

Auch wenn es wirklich der pure Luxus wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (18. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein matt grünes in S?



frag mal hier nach http://www.velocita.de/ die hatten einen grünen bfe rahmen im laden, weiss aber die grösse nicht


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Februar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das müsste das von Catsoft sein, der hat kürzlich eins verkauft.


 
Yepp, ist von Catsoft. Ich konnte leider nicht widerstehen, obwohl das Motto für 2015 eigentlich "Weniger schrauben - mehr fahren!" sein sollte.

Aber so wie sich das gerade anlässt, mit BFe und so, gibt es bald wahrscheinlich ein 27,5er Soda...

Grüßle


----------



## darkJST (18. Februar 2015)

Ist jetzt 26'' doch dead?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Februar 2015)

...den Eindruck habe ich auch...


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe den Eindruck, noch nie waren 26'er begehrter als jetzt! 
Immer ausverkauft, aus gutem Grund!
Die Leute wollen halt nur das Beste haben.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2015)

Aktuell ist lieferbarkeit im radbereich ein fremdwort...
Kann aber weder cotic noch carsten etwas dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. Februar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Yepp, ist von Catsoft. Ich konnte leider nicht widerstehen, obwohl das Motto für 2015 eigentlich "Weniger schrauben - mehr fahren!" sein sollte.
> 
> Aber so wie sich das gerade anlässt, mit BFe und so, gibt es bald wahrscheinlich ein 27,5er Soda...
> 
> Grüßle



Ich konnte zum Glück/leider widerstehen, denn ich wollte "Weniger schrauben, weniger kaufen - mehr fahren!".
Teil 1 und 2 haben bisher gut geklappt an Teil 3 arbeite ich noch.


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Aktuell ist lieferbarkeit im radbereich ein fremdwort...
> Kann aber weder cotic noch carsten etwas dafür.




das funktioniert wie damals, das Zeichen ist nicht mehr die Sandale sondern das 27,5:






und was folgt daraus:


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Februar 2015)

Stell dir vor, es ist 650b und keiner geht hin.


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Aktuell ist lieferbarkeit im radbereich ein fremdwort...
> Kann aber weder cotic noch carsten etwas dafür.



Wir brauchen aber einen Schuldigen! 

Freiwillige vor, ich kann gerade leider nicht.  

SG Jürgen


----------



## xerto (18. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Aktuell ist lieferbarkeit im radbereich ein fremdwort...


iss schon erstaunlich, das in einem industrieland im februar die gewünschten produkte für das angebrochene jahr nicht zur verfügung stehen.

ich dachte immer, es gäbe eher zuviel produkte als zu wenig.

und wer hindert euch den daran in einen 27,5 rahmen 26 zollräder einzubauen?

machen die 3,8 cm in höhe den bock fett?

so, jetzt habe ich mich als sündenbock angeboten.


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2015)

lass uns doch mal ne Wunschliste aufmachen:
Ich hätte gerne ne teillakierten 29er Titan Solaris mit etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit hinten, Paragon Slidern dropouts. Ausserdem aufgelöteter Headbadge und aufgelöteter COTIC Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr.
@Eaven: Wann kannste liefern Carsten


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt ein paar wochen mit 32er smart sam statt der vorher montierten little albert gefahren. Brachte das tretlager ca. 2cm tiefer. Merk man es? Ja. Bin aber nur 2-3 mal mit dem pedal hängengeblieben...
Fast 4cm halte ich für zu viel. So ein massiv hohes tretlager hat das bfe ja nicht.


----------



## xerto (18. Februar 2015)

es sind ja auch keine 4 cc 1 Zoll= 2,54 0,5 Zoll= 1,27 cm = 3,67cm Da aber nur die höhe eines seite zum tragen kommt, reden wir von 1,835cm.

Die sind schon über unterschiedliche reifen ausgleichbar. also es ist doch egal, ob der der rahmen 26 oder 27,5 heisst. der unterschied ist marginal.

und nein ich bin kein fan von anderen laufradgrößen. 

i love to ride 26.


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Februar 2015)

Zum Glück, habe ich mich noch vor der Säuberung gut eingedeckt. 

Heute muss man schon um den guten Stoff betteln. 

Harte Zeiten! War aber leider absehbar.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....puh...ein Soda? In der Kategorie "hätte ich mir doch eins zur Seite gelegt" steht das an Platz 1, gefolgt vom X. Heute haben wir das letzte BFe26 in M verkauft, in UK gibt es auch keine mehr. Scheiße...



Also meins lebt auch noch....und war bis heute die beste Entscheidung!!
Dat wird mich warscheinlich überleben und dann direkt an meinen Sohn vererbt....
Komplett starr,titanisiert und bekommt die Tage endlich die langersehnte Hope Kurbel verpasst.
Ach ich vergaß,dat allet natürlich in 26",allet annere sind bloß Laufradgrößen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2015)

Ach, es gibt sie wirklich? Ich meine zu kaufen... dachte hope baut nur dauernd neue prototypen...

Btw: carsten, falls Du dein X wiederhaben möchtest, würde ich vielleicht darüber nachdenken...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Schnappschuss von der gestrigen Feierabendrunde. 
Meine Bifi ist etwas schüchtern und hat sich bisschen versteckt. 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ach, es gibt sie wirklich? Ich meine zu kaufen... dachte hope baut nur dauernd neue prototypen...
> 
> Btw: carsten, falls Du dein X wiederhaben möchtest, würde ich vielleicht darüber nachdenken...


.......ich fühle mich mittlerweile auf 54cm wohler...habe mich aber mit einer Titanversion getröstet. Da haben wir ja auch noch zwei Marken im Stall.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

Zeigen. Bitte.


----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2015)

Dies: https://www.facebook.com/2435643091...3564309148738/334095266762308/?type=1&theater

Neu im Stall ist Mosaic:
http://www.mosaiccycles.com/#!x-series/c1bqz


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2015)

Sodele, zeige mal wieder ein cotic:


umgerüstet auf eine 203mm bremsscheibe, bei meinem gewicht, 0,1t, mehr als sinnvoll:








so hier nun der lenker in 760mm breite. ich bin mir igerndwie unsicher, ob das der richtige ist. der ist schon sehr breit.
ich habe noch einen 720mm. we will see. 







so nun das momentane gesamtbild, wiegen tuts 12,6kg mit schutzblech und werkzeugtasche 







fahren tuts gut. ich bin anfang feb einen ctf in frankfurt 50km mitgefahren. schnell und komfortabel. 

also bin mit meinem kauf und aufbau sehr zufrieden. 


und wenn ich mal richtig ballern will, habe ich noch eine enduro.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ach, es gibt sie wirklich? Ich meine zu kaufen... dachte hope baut nur dauernd neue prototypen...



Jupp:
http://www.hopetech.com/hope-cranks/
Gerade brandaktuell!

Ich denke lieber etwas länger auf ein technisch wie optisch endgültig ausgereiftes und getestetes Produkt warten,als für voreilig auf den Markt geworfene Teile als Betatester zu fungieren.Man sieht einfach das die Jungs und Mädels von Hope ihre gesamte Leidenschaft und Erfahrung ins Alu bringen,was dann auch in der Praxis wirklich Ewigkeiten hält und auch noch geil aussieht,wie ick finde!Darauf warte ich sehr gerne....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

Für meinen geschmack zu viel schriftzug. Form ist aber schick.
An stahl bei mir erste wahl: middleburn <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> An stahl bei mir erste wahl: middleburn <3


Wenn man denn an welche kommt


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

rs8 x-type ist doch kein problem.


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rs8 x-type ist doch kein problem.



worüber redet ihr hier eigentlich?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, jedenfalls kein Problem das sich nicht mit Geld lösen ließe - die haben aber nicht ganz die Lifetime-Garantie wie RS7, oder?


----------



## /dev/random (19. Februar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> worüber redet ihr hier eigentlich?


Über Middleburn-Kurbeln.


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Über Middleburn-Kurbeln.



Danke  jetzt versthe ich auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Dies: https://www.facebook.com/2435643091...3564309148738/334095266762308/?type=1&theater
> 
> Neu im Stall ist Mosaic:
> http://www.mosaiccycles.com/#!x-series/c1bqz


ordentlich vollgas dein baum


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2015)

Was ist an Middleburn besser als an den deutlich billigeren (und verfügbareren) Shimano-Kurbeln?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

1. selten
1a. exklusiver
2. britisch
3. austauschbare spider


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

optisch harmonischer zu einem stahlrahmen. direkt montierbares kettenblatt.

die frage von Dir finde ich nicht ok, da ich genauso zurückfragen könnte, was die hope bremsen besser können als die aktuellen shimanos.


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die frage von Dir finde ich nicht ok


Sei doch nicht so empfindlich...

Middleburn Kurbeln haben leichten Flex, finde ich am BFe ganz angenehm.


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

Hab übrigens für die Rakete ein paar schwarze RS7 bereitliegen


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2015)

isis oder 4-cunt?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

ISIS


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> 1. selten
> 1a. exklusiver
> 2. britisch
> 3. austauschbare spider



ok, nicht mein Fachbereich...

@a.nienie
vergib mir meine Unwissenheit 
Hätte ja sein können, dass ich die auf den Schirm nehmen müsste, wenn ihr so davon schwärmt. Da ich persönlich die Middleburn-Optik nicht so umwerfend finde (Geschmackssache), bräuchte die Kurbel für mich halt ein paar andere Argumente.


PS: was Hope Bremsen für mich besser können? Dosierbarkeit, Ergonomie, Kleinteil/Ersatzteil-Verfügbarkeit. Darfst gern fragen, find ich ok.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ok, nicht mein Fachbereich...
> 
> @a.nienie
> vergib mir meine Unwissenheit
> ...




Im Titan-Bike-Thread (Abt. Cross-Country Racing) sind sie auch heiß begehrt.
Es geben die optischen Qualitäten den Ausschlag  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. Februar 2015)

Etwas Offtopic,aber da wir grad sowas wie ne britische Kurbeldiskussion haben kann ich grad nicht anders...man möge mir dies ob der Freude bitte verzeihen.
Heute frisch eingetrudelt.
Kompletter Lieferumfang auf den Fotos,bis auf den Schlüsselanhänger(Schon montiert).
BSA30 Innenlager geht natürlich extra(Achtung,normales HT2 Werkzeug passt nicht,weil größerer Durchmesser!)
Wat soll ich sagen,feinster Maschinenbau aus Alu und Edelstahl.....erfüllt nach erster Begutachtung sämtliche Erwartungen!
Was die Haltbarkeit angeht,mach ich mir das erste Mal bei einem neuentwickelten Teil mal so gar keine Sorgen,das warten hat sich sowas von gelohnt!!



 

 



Grüße

Nils


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2015)

Jetzt noch eine spraydose damit sie komplett schwarz wird.
Ein schönes stück fräsalu.


----------



## xerto (20. Februar 2015)

und sogar ein flaschenöffner am werkzeug. 

die wissen was nötig ist 

Hübsches teil


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2015)

hat was


----------



## argh (21. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine spraydose damit sie komplett schwarz wird.



Das dachte ich mir eben auch. Schade.


----------



## Eaven (21. Februar 2015)

Aber wenn sich beide Kurbelarme entfernen lassen könnt man sie doch beide zum Eloxieren schicken. Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm mit dem Design der Hope Komponenten. Die SRAM Dinger ala XX1 mit roten, silbernen und schwarzen Farbklecksen sehen schlimmer aus.

Ansonsten nett, kann man schön mit rumspielen, mal hier mal da was dran rum schrauben..... Bikerspielzeug


----------



## aju (21. Februar 2015)

Mal wieder mein BFe...


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Februar 2015)

So viel Schnee hatten wir hier nicht einmal dieses Jahr 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein BFe...


Auf dem letzten Foto von der Ecke waren irgendwie mehr Cotics drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2015)

Und weniger weisses zeug.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2015)

ready to rumble:
neue Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen





Wie schön geschrieben könnte hinten etwas mehr Platz nicht schaden


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2015)

Ganz geil. Wobei ich nicht mehr duocontrol fahren wollte.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ganz geil. Wobei ich nicht mehr duocontrol fahren wollte.


Das ist nur für Könner


----------



## 18hls86 (21. Februar 2015)

Ist halt was für Rennradfahrer, genauso wie Double Release. Im wirklichen Gelände nicht zu gebrauchen, mMn nach.
Und ich hab da auch schon Kohle und einige Nerven in den Sand gesteckt.


----------



## nonamenic (21. Februar 2015)

@herrundmeister: sehr schönes Bike. Ist das Größe M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Und weniger weisses zeug.



Genau...bäh


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2015)

nonamenic schrieb:


> @herrundmeister: sehr schönes Bike. Ist das Größe M?


ja, ist ein M


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Februar 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ready to rumble:
> neue Gabel, Laufräder und Reifen



Was fährst Du (vorne) fü reine Übersetzung? 9- oder 10-fach? Mit was für einem Umwerfer?

Danke schonmal, Grüßle


----------



## Hosnet (21. Februar 2015)

Hier mein Cotic Solaris 29(XL), diese Woche fertig geworden!
Bei der Stütze bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich eine Thomson mit Setback montieren soll.
Vorbau ist ein 70mm Ritchey mit 660mm Ritchey Rizer Lenker montiert. Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Reba RL 29(100mm).
Es kommt noch ein 720mm Ritchey WCS Rizer drauf und bei der Vorbaulänge bin ich auch noch nicht schlüssig ob es nicht doch ein längerer werden soll.
Was meint ihr zu meiner Sitzposition und was wäre zu verbessern?
Danke für eure Vorschläge!


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Was fährst Du (vorne) fü reine Übersetzung? 9- oder 10-fach? Mit was für einem Umwerfer?
> 
> Danke schonmal, Grüßle



ist 2x9: 
- ne umgebaute 3-fach Noir mit Chinook10 Kettenblättern 39 / 24
- PG990 11-34 Kasette
- Umwerfer ist ein 980 oder 985er XTR


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Februar 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ist 2x9:
> - ne umgebaute 3-fach Noir mit Chinook10 Kettenblättern 39 / 24
> - PG990 11-34 Kasette
> - Umwerfer ist ein 980 oder 985er XTR



Hmmm, sieht krasser aus als 39/24; wie schaltet es sich am Umwerfer? Im Vergleich zu 32/22, was ja wahrscheinlich ursprünglich an der Noir dran war.

Bei mir wird es (gerade im Aufbau):
# RF Deus XC (war 44/32/22) wird 38/22 mit Reverse KB und ohne Bash
# 11...32
# SRAM X9

Bin schon mal gespannt...


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2015)

den Bash gabs nur in 40  Umwerfer einstellen war etwas Gefrickel bis es sich vernünftig schalten lies - aber jetzt läuft es gut


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2015)

Hosnet: schönes rad, aber es sieht bei Dir aus wie 26. Sitzposition sieht für mich ok aus, bin aber weder racer noch experte.


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2015)

38/22 bin ich auch lang gefahren. Schaltperformance am Umwerfer war ok, wenn man's erst mal penibel eingestellt hat.
Was mich letztendlich genervt hat war der große Gangsprung, wodurch man auch hinten am Schaltwerk mehr korrigieren muss wenn man den Umwerfer bedient.
Bei sonem großen KB macht ein Bash aber definitiv Sinn. Irgendwann kommt der Moment, wo man die Kette aufm kleinen KB hat...


----------



## frogmatic (22. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hosnet: schönes rad, aber es sieht bei Dir aus wie 26.


Ich glaube, der @Hosnet ist ganz schön groß...


scylla schrieb:


> 38/22 bin ich auch lang gefahren. Schaltperformance am Umwerfer war ok, wenn man's erst mal penibel eingestellt hat.
> Was mich letztendlich genervt hat war *der große Gangsprung*, wodurch man auch hinten am Schaltwerk mehr korrigieren muss wenn man den Umwerfer bedient.


Jaaa...
An einem Rad habe ich noch 38/22, am anderen habe ich dann 38/24 gewählt, aus o.g. Grund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Februar 2015)

Klar würde es mich ärgern, wenn die Kette runterfällt, aber die Kombi kommt ans XC- Rad, mit dem ich nicht ganz so ins Grobe fahre. Allerdings erweitert ein Soda den Einsatzbereich ein wenig und dann wird man sehen...

38/24 wäre meine Wahl bei Neuanschaffung einer 10- fach Gruppe, aber ich gebe gerade eh schon zuviel Geld aus, deshalb dieser Kompromiss.


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2015)

Ein 24er Blatt kann man doch auch an eine 9fach Kurbel machen?


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)




----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein 24er Blatt kann man doch auch an eine 9fach Kurbel machen?



Ja schon, aber ich fahre hinten nur die 11...32er Kassette und ich fahre auch gerne und lange hoch; letzten Dienstag z.B. 970 Hm bei 0 °C. Da saugen mir Berge und Kälte den Saft aus den Beinen...


----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2015)

Kommt mir bekannt vor 

Schick geworden, ich hoffe, es bereitet Dir ebenso viel Spaß wie mir!



radjey schrieb:


>


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schick geworden, ich hoffe, es bereitet Dir ebenso viel Spaß wie mir!


Danke Dir!
Fährt sich auch sehr gut und mit dem Stahlfederdämpfer kommt schon Mini-DH Feeling auf!  Allerdings werde ich den Rahmen wohl doch wieder verkaufen. Fahre das Rad jetzt schon ein paar Wochen und eigtl. passt mir die Geo ganz gut, aber leider nicht "perfekt". Mehr dazu im Rocket-Thread.


----------



## xerto (22. Februar 2015)

mal ne frage:

hat mein cotic soul III 26 zoll, eine ISCG 03 oder 05 aufnahme?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Februar 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> hat mein cotic soul III 26 zoll, eine ISCG 03 oder 05 aufnahme?


Weder noch. Das sind beides Standards für Kettenführungen (dieser Stern um das Tretlager beim BFe). Meinst du IS2000? Das wäre deine Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## xerto (22. Februar 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Weder noch. Das sind beides Standards für Kettenführungen (dieser Stern um das Tretlager beim BFe). Meinst du IS2000? Das wäre deine Bremsaufnahme.




mein soul hat eine aufnahme für eine kettenführung. ich habe ja auch eine dran 

auf den bild sieht man sie von hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Februar 2015)

Das hast du nicht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. Februar 2015)

Und das ist ISCG05.


----------



## xerto (22. Februar 2015)

du hast recht. ich war beim bike. ich habe eine art klemmring an der kurbel.

also keine iscg halterung. danke


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2015)

Nennt sich Bottom Bracket Mount (kurz BB-Mount).
Die Kettenführung wird einfach mit der rechten Innenlagerschale geklemmt. Dazu lässt man einen 2,5mm Innenlager-Spacer weg, der wird durch die Kettenführung ersetzt.

ISCG05 gibt's nur an den BFes.

Deine Kefü sieht vermutlich so ähnlich aus:


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2015)

Oder du hast einen ISCG Adapter, das gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Februar 2015)

radjey schrieb:


>


 Würde ich gern mal Probefahrten obwohl ich ja vom Fully extra zum Hardtail gewechselt habe. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (24. Februar 2015)

Probefahrt im Raum Köln/Bergisches Land wäre evtl. machbar...


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Februar 2015)

Oh das wird wohl nix. Komme aus dem Harz. 
Trotzdem danke 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe mir nun einen laaang ersehnten Wunsch erfüllt.
Ein COTIC BFE, grün sollte es sein, leider gab es die Farbe nicht mehr.
Es ist wohl das letzte BFE in 26 Zoll?
...in BLACK GRAPE. Und ich muß sagen, Carsten hatte recht, die Farbe schaut in echt wirklich klasse aus!














[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Eaven (25. Februar 2015)

Sag ich doch .....Schick!


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2015)

Leider gibt´s die Farbe nicht für´s Solaris....


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2015)

Guter aufbau. Farbe ist in natura der burner.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2015)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. März 2015)

Leider nur ein doofes Handy-Pic und schon komplett eingeschlammt von der Tour gestern...





Witzige Begebenheit: ein Fatbike ist im Schlamm scheinbar auch nicht besser zu handeln als ein Soda mit 2,2er Race King (und der war echt überfordert)


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. März 2015)

Moinsen

Noch ein Soda(Im Asphaltmodus)
Jetzt endlich mit anständiger Kurbel



 

Ick weiß,Fotoquali is grenzwertig,aber das wesentliche sieht man ja...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Noch ein Soda(Im Asphaltmodus)


Sieht ein bisschen verhungert aus!?!

Das wäre in meinen Augen der einzige sinnvolle Einsatzzweck für 650B Felgen.
Aber ausgerechnet in der Größe gibt es Schwalbe Kojak nicht 

und jetzt Feuer frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (2. März 2015)

P.S. ansonsten schön!
Wie gingen denn die Kurbeln zu montieren, hab irgendwo gelesen dass die wieder was eigenes ausgedacht haben?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. März 2015)

Sehr ähhhh geil Aber mach die Gabel und die Reifen weg!


----------



## Triggerhippie (7. März 2015)

Update: Fluffi-Gabel und somit auch wieder ein bisschen flacher, was dem Klettern zugute kommt.


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2015)

Sieht gut aus.
War heute mit 170mm vorne unterwegs das ist bergauf ziemlich quälerei. 
U-turn habe ich nach der tour vom kollegen bekommen. Umrüsten dürfte easy sein.


----------



## dangerousD (7. März 2015)

Sehr schöne Stahlwurst  Me like 

@a.nienie :
Jup. Das läuft auf das alte Raus-Rein-Spiel raus


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2015)

... wer gut schmiert...


----------



## Nothing85 (7. März 2015)

Kann mir eine auf die schnelle sagen was die Sattelstange für ein Durchmesser haben muss beim BFe? Bin grade nicht zu Hause und hatte vergessen zu messen. 



Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## /dev/random (7. März 2015)

31.6mm


----------



## orangerauch (7. März 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Update: Fluffi-Gabel und somit auch wieder ein bisschen flacher, was dem Klettern zugute kommt.


sehr schönes Ding, irgendwann fahr ich wohl auch mal so was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (7. März 2015)

Danke 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Triggerhippie (8. März 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> sehr schönes Ding, irgendwann fahr ich wohl auch mal so was...



Je früher, desto länger


----------



## zurigo (8. März 2015)

Was als Resteprojekt begann....Duckegg-Love!
Mein 26Soul in L 
10.7kg mit Alles.



 



PS: Die Reste gingen auf Ebay weg


----------



## darkJST (9. März 2015)

Am WE hats Proberollen vom Solaris FR durch Zufall geklappt. Drei Ringel um einen Baum sind jetzt nicht besonders aussagekräftig, jedoch für einen ersten Eindruck hats gereicht. Meine Frage fürs Protokoll: Sind Solaris XL-Rahmen geplant in der nächsten Charge? Falls ja hätte ich noch gern die Geodaten inklusive Reach und Stack, stehen ja leider nicht mehr auf der Seite.


----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2015)

zurigo schrieb:


> Was als Resteprojekt begann....Duckegg-Love!
> Mein 26Soul in L
> 10.7kg mit Alles.Anhang anzeigen 367452Anhang anzeigen 367453 Anhang anzeigen 367453Anhang anzeigen 367452Anhang anzeigen 367454
> 
> PS: Die Reste gingen auf Ebay weg


Schöner, leichter Aufbau. Gefällt mir  Das konische Steuerrohr finde ich persönlich nicht so dolle, bin froh, dass ich noch die 44er Dose am Solaris habe 

Viel Spass mit dem Hobel, lass' die Stollen fliegen


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2015)

zurigo schrieb:


> Was als Resteprojekt begann....Duckegg-Love!
> Mein 26Soul in L
> 10.7kg mit Alles.Anhang anzeigen 367452Anhang anzeigen 367453 Anhang anzeigen 367453Anhang anzeigen 367452Anhang anzeigen 367454
> 
> PS: Die Reste gingen auf Ebay weg




Ich finde das Bike ist sehr chic geworden .
Leider musste das schwarz glänzende für das enteneierblaue weichen.

Wie hast Du das so leicht hinbekommen?
Ich habe keine monsterös stabile Komponenten verbaut, aber es ist über ein Kilo schwerer
und das noch in M .



dangerousD schrieb:


> Schöner, leichter Aufbau. Gefällt mir  Das konische Steuerrohr finde ich persönlich nicht so dolle, bin froh, dass ich noch die 44er Dose am Solaris habe
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Hobel, lass' die Stollen fliegen



Ja, das geht finde ich schon in Ordnung mit dem Steuerrohr.
Meins hat auch so eins.
Man kann sich ja nicht jeder "Innovation" verschließen.

Ja, das Soul macht sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (9. März 2015)

Bin ja kein Innovationsverweigerer - tapered Gabeln gehen voll in Ordnung, als Steuerrohr finde ich aber die 44mm Lösung optisch ansprechender. Zumal damit ein ZS Steuersatz oben verwendet werden kann. 

Ich habe ja das 44er Rohr  an meinem 29er mit Remote-Sattelstütze und 1x10. Genug Innovationen für mich


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2015)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Innovationsverweigerer - tapered Gabeln gehen voll in Ordnung, als Steuerrohr finde ich aber die 44mm Lösung optisch ansprechender. Zumal damit ein ZS Steuersatz oben verwendet werden kann.
> 
> Ich habe ja das 44er Rohr  an meinem 29er mit Remote-Sattelstütze und 1x10. Genug Innovationen für mich




Nein, Du warst mit dem Innovationsverweigerer auch nicht gemeint ...

Das war auf das Post von mir gemünzt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike.741881/page-2#post-12640214

Ich trage *das* T-shirt zwar eher selten, dafür geh' ich lieber mit meinem Antiquariat zum Biken.
... und es funktioniert immer noch, saugut sogar


----------



## zurigo (9. März 2015)

War auch positiv überrascht, ging aber relativ einfach. 1x10 und leichte Räder. Die Sektor hat ein Alu-Steuerrohr und war auch überraschend leicht. Bei den Reifen wäre ohne Snake-Skin sicher noch ca. 150 Gramm leichter möglich. Vielleicht nochmals so viel bei Sattel, Griffen,Schnellspanner und den anderen Sachen. Danach wird's eher teuer. Bald gehts aber Dank Reverb mit dem Gewicht wieder nach oben


Viel Spass mit dem Hobel, lass' die Stollen fliegen [/QUOTE]

Danke! Fliegt gut! Das tapperd sieht mit der 11/8 Gabel wirklich ein wenig komisch aus, wobei der fette Hope EC Steuersatz schon ziemlich dick aufträgt.


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2015)

zurigo schrieb:


> War auch positiv überrascht, ging aber relativ einfach. 1x10 und leichte Räder. Die Sektor hat ein Alu-Steuerrohr und war auch überraschend leicht. Bei den Reifen wäre ohne Snake-Skin sicher noch ca. 150 Gramm leichter möglich. Vielleicht nochmals so viel bei Sattel, Griffen,Schnellspanner und den anderen Sachen. Danach wird's eher teuer. Anbei noch die Teileliste mit den Gewichten. Bald gehts aber Dank Reverb mit dem Gewicht wieder nach oben
> 
> 
> Viel Spass mit dem Hobel, lass' die Stollen fliegen



Danke! Fliegt gut! Das tapperd sieht mit der 11/8 Gabel wirklich ein wenig komisch aus, wobei der fette Hope EC Steuersatz schon ziemlich dick aufträgt.[/QUOTE]


Danke!
Ah, bin ich blöd, ein Teil davon liegt an den Kettenblättern ...


----------



## Nothing85 (13. März 2015)

Heute mal die Bifi gewogen und die Waage zeigte 12,98kg...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




foto ist schon etwas älter. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. März 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Update: Fluffi-Gabel und somit auch wieder ein bisschen flacher, was dem Klettern zugute kommt.


Hallo, welche rahmengröße hat dein bike? Hab eins bei kleinanzeigen gesehen allerdings mit 40,5 rahmengröße


Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Update: Fluffi-Gabel und somit auch wieder ein bisschen flacher, was dem Klettern zugute kommt.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. März 2015)

Triggerhippie schrieb:


> Je früher, desto länger



... das erinnert mich an 'was :


----------



## Loewe79 (21. März 2015)

Hab lange auf dieses Moment gewartet, ich darf jetzt hier offiziell posten, yeeeaaaah 

Ich möchte hiermit mich erstmal bei @derAndre für die nette Tour und das Probefahren auf seinem grünen BFE bedanken.
Und einen großes MERCI an @radjey der mir seinen Rahmen weiter anvertraut (und bei Steuersatz einbau geholfen) hat,
hoffe es irgendwann so gut wie er bewegen zu können.

So, das es eine Galerie ist, hier ein Paar schlechte Bilder vom Stand der Dinge:










Ich muss mir noch entscheiden was ich mit den Schaltzüge mache. Durchgängig geht leider nur mit bohren oder bastellösung,
mal sehen und natürlich auch in welche Farbe . Ein C-Guide wird noch das Shadow+ unterstützen und ein Moveloc kommt
noch rein, freu mich schon!
Achja und das Doofe 2x Umwerfer passt nicht in den optimal Position über den Bashguard , wenn der nicht sauber schaltet
kommt das 3x wieder dran.

Grüße,
Pascal


----------



## Eaven (22. März 2015)

Willkommen im Club....sieht gut aus mit den silbernen Farbklecksen, also die Kombi von Vorbau und Sattelklemme


----------



## Loewe79 (22. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2015)

Kommt gut.


----------



## Triggerhippie (22. März 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo, welche rahmengröße hat dein bike? Hab eins bei kleinanzeigen gesehen allerdings mit 40,5 rahmengröße



Ist ein S.


----------



## derAndre (23. März 2015)

Hey Pascal,

lange nichts von Dir gehört. Schön das es geklappt hat. Bin gespannt wie Du den Unterschied Alu/Stahl - Hornisse/Bifi erlebst.

Ich war gestern wieder im Wald mit dem Baby und es hat nach der langen Phase des Vollgefedertseins mal wieder richig Spaß gemacht - die entrückten Gesichter einiger "Enduristi" mit hochpotenten Bikes inklusive.

Bis bald im Wald
der André


----------



## Loewe79 (23. März 2015)

Hey Andre!
Bin auch kaum gefahren dieses Jahr, freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf den ersten Ausfahrt... Sobald meine Rippenprellung mich wieder fahren lässt! Ich melde mich dann bei dir ;-)

Gruß,
Pascal


----------



## frogmatic (23. März 2015)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir noch entscheiden was ich mit den Schaltzüge mache. Durchgängig geht leider nur mit bohren oder bastellösung (...)
> Achja und das Doofe 2x Umwerfer passt nicht in den optimal Position über den Bashguard , wenn der nicht sauber schaltet
> kommt das 3x wieder dran.


Hi, schön wird's!

Ja das hört der Cy nicht gern, dass die Zugverlegung nicht gut ankommt... das hat das böse o.o. einfacher und besser gelöst, mit Ösen durch die man die Außenhülle einfach durchfädelt. Muss man immer mal wieder kritisieren, ob sich was ändert - wer weiß. Uns hift's nichts.
Ich habe mir mit so Jagwire Endhülsen mit Tülle geholfen, über letztere fädele ich einen dünnen Silikonschlach (bie ebay z.B. als Lego Technik Pneumatikschlach zu finden) damit durchgehend zu ist.

Mit dem Umwerfer sehe ich wenig Probleme, was soll es für die Schaltfunktion ausmachen, ob sich Käfig und Bashguard besser oder schlechter in der Form treffen? Ich fahre seit Jahren 2-fach SLX, an mehreren Rädern, die schalten einwandfrei.
Mit dem 3-fach handelst du dir nur andere Probleme ein.


----------



## Loewe79 (23. März 2015)

Danke frogmatic!

Ich werd jetzt die Schaltzüge so verlegen wie von Cotic vorgesehen, Regen Endhülse von Jagwire und Liner sind schon bestellt. Hab auch gute Erfahrung am Hornisse damit gemacht.

Hab mir, ich glaube, nicht richtig ausgedrückt wegen den Umwerfer. Wenn ich den Umwerfer so platziere dass das Leitblech 3mm über das große Kettenblatt ist dann stößt es seitlich an den Bashguard. Ich habe also den Umwerfer höher fixiert, oder ich musste den Bashguard mit Unterlegscheibe nach Aussen versetzen.


----------



## derAndre (23. März 2015)

ich habe mittlerweile alle Leitungen durchgehend verlegt. Seid dem funktionieren sie völlig unauffällig. Vorher musste ich alle paar Monate neue einbauen. Wie ausgerechnet eine Schmiede von der Regeninsel darauf kommt eine andere als eine durchgehende Lösung zu wählen, ist mir ein totales Rätsel. Sieht vielleicht nicht endgültig schön aus, stört aber auch nicht weiter. Einfach mit nem Habelbinder an der vorhandenen Halterung befestigt. Habe leider kein Foto wo man das sieht.

Aufbohren war mir zu heikel. Bin aber auch nicht so fein Handwerksmotoriker.


----------



## frogmatic (23. März 2015)

Hab schon mehr als 1 Alurahmen aufgebohrt...

Auch an diesem Rad ist die Zugverlegung nicht optimal, aber immerhin durchgehend.
Brauche ich das dümmliche Grinsen noch zu kommentieren...?


----------



## Eaven (23. März 2015)

Potenter Dämpfer an der Rakete...  ....die Größe sieht ziemlich gut passend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loewe79 (23. März 2015)

Naja, kein Drama, freue mich schon das die Variostütze Ihre eigene Leitungsführung hat ;-). Das ist halt so, das mehr Kabelbinder als nötig, nicht mein ding ist.


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hab schon mehr als 1 Alurahmen aufgebohrt...
> 
> Auch an diesem Rad ist die Zugverlegung nicht optimal, aber immerhin durchgehend.
> Brauche ich das dümmliche Grinsen noch zu kommentieren...?


vollgefedertes bmx


----------



## scylla (23. März 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hab schon mehr als 1 Alurahmen aufgebohrt...
> 
> Auch an diesem Rad ist die Zugverlegung nicht optimal, aber immerhin durchgehend.
> Brauche ich das dümmliche Grinsen noch zu kommentieren...?



Wurde aber auch höchste Zeit. Rocketman 

Gott sei Dank guckt man sich beim Fahren selten die Schaltzüge an


----------



## frogmatic (23. März 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Potenter Dämpfer an der Rakete...  ....die Größe sieht ziemlich gut passend aus.


Ja, der Dämpfer hat schon lange drauf gewartet 
Wegen der Größe ist die vordere Dämpferaufnahme leider so eng, dass, ich die Leitungen nicht wie gedacht da durchlegen kann; evtl. ist auch das Dämpferauge beim Vector größer...

@scylla : jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Wunderkerzen an die Pedale packen


----------



## derAndre (24. März 2015)

DAs Rocket ist nach wie vor ein sehr schickes Bike!


----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2015)

@frogmatic 
Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf  Sieht wie eine Miniaturausgabe meines Ex-Bikes aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfahrer (28. März 2015)

Muss mal ein Nach-Winter Bild machen







Done


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. April 2015)

Eisenfahrer schrieb:


> Muss mal ein Nach-Winter Bild machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Iiiiihhhh....




Wie so oft ist halt alles im Leben doch Geschmackssache.....


----------



## trailterror (3. April 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


>



sehr schönes Rad


----------



## Nothing85 (7. April 2015)

Kleiner Schnappschuss vom verlängertem Osterwochenende....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (15. April 2015)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Cotic 










27,5“ Rahmen mit 26“ Gabel und Laufrädern.

150mm Sektor Coil, SSP


----------



## Eaven (15. April 2015)

Schick....mit 26".....bin mal gespannt was du berichtest. Was ist das für ein Kettenspanner?


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2015)

Rohloff oder Kopie


----------



## Centi (16. April 2015)

Endlich fertig, freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt!





Habe noch ein paar Erstatzteile meines EX-Steuersatzes von Acros übrig (NEU), vielleicht braucht das noch jemand!? Preis, nur der Versand!


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Ohne felgenaufkleber würde es kaum auffallen.
ist der lack matt oder täuscht das?


----------



## Centi (16. April 2015)

Der Lack ist matt, kommt aber bei dem schlechten Licht nicht so gut zur Geltung. Muss mal ein Bild in freier Wildbahn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. April 2015)

Achtung hier kommt ein Karton. BFe im Streetmode in der Skatehalle Wicked Woods am Mittwoch Abend:





Das Bike ist und bleibt eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Gestern war ich dann damit auf ner Feierabend-Freeride/Enduro/Irgendeinbuzzword Runde im Bergischen. Der Hinterreifen musste dafür auch herhalten. Geht im Trockenen in Ordnung aber Bremsen und Seitenhalt sind anders hehe.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. April 2015)

...das blau ist ja mal geil!...


----------



## Schwimmer (18. April 2015)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem Cotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... ganz schön subversiv ...   

... schickes Bike auch das blaue und das grüne ... 
Hattest Du den Exzenter auch in der Planung?


----------



## aju (18. April 2015)

Nach einigen Experimenten mit Gabeln und Bremsen ist mein BFe für die Saison 2015 jetzt endlich fertig:


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2015)

machst Du mittlerweile barspins? ;-)
bremse ist eine aktuelle magura?


----------



## aju (18. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> machst Du mittlerweile barspins? ;-)
> bremse ist eine aktuelle magura?


Das Rad ohne mich manchmal schon  Deswegen sind die Leitungen etwas länger und etwas stabiler als üblich 
Das ist eine aktuelle Magura MT5, stärker und besser zu dosieren als die Gustav und auch noch billig. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Eaven (19. April 2015)

Kommt fett der Baron.


----------



## frogmatic (19. April 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Das ist eine aktuelle Magura MT5, stärker und besser zu dosieren als die Gustav und auch noch billig. Was will man mehr?


Echt jetzt?

Wir müssen wohl mal wieder zusamen radeln, da würde ich gerne mal Hand anlegen!


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gerade im urlaub oder bei längeren touren ist so ein ersatzschaltauge prima.
> 
> die saint können eigentlich ordentlich was ab.
> Elbambell hast Du das rad mal wieder auf einen stein geschmissen?
> die nächsten schaltwerke werden bei mir zee... sind einfach günstiger...


hat jemand bei schaltauge.de ersatz gefunden und die nummer/link parat? 
aktuell ist mal wieder schaltaugenknappheit.

btw: das saint am bfe ist vollkommen verkloppt... das schaltauge in sich verdreht. so 3-4 (von 9) gänge gehen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (22. April 2015)

Why not try here.....

https://www.cotic.co.uk/order/spares/


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

carsten hat mir gesagt, dass die engelländer auch keine haben im moment.


----------



## aju (22. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> aktuell ist mal wieder schaltaugenknappheit.
> 
> btw: das saint am bfe ist vollkommen verkloppt... das schaltauge in sich verdreht. so 3-4 (von 9) gänge gehen noch...



... genau deswegen hätte ich am BFe gerne X-12 mit dem zugehörigen verbiegeresistenten Schaltauge 
Das reißt durch die Sollbruchstelle in der Befestigungsschraube im Extremfall ab, verbiegt aber nicht bei jedem stärkeren Hängenbleiben, wie es das Cotic Schaltauge ja gerne mal tut


----------



## scylla (22. April 2015)

aju schrieb:


> ... genau deswegen hätte ich am BFe gerne X-12 mit dem zugehörigen verbiegeresistenten Schaltauge
> Das reißt durch die Sollbruchstelle in der Befestigungsschraube im Extremfall ab, verbiegt aber nicht bei jedem stärkeren Hängenbleiben, wie es das Cotic Schaltauge ja gerne mal tut



Ich hatte dahingehend schon schlimmere Schaltaugen. Aber das Verbiegen nervt mich auch. Müsste eigentlich auch mal wieder paar ordern. Aktuell hab ich auch nur noch die verbauten, und zwei wieder halbwegs gerade gerichtete, die im Notfall noch irgendwie gehen würden.


----------



## Eaven (22. April 2015)

Nächste Woche sind wir wieder lieferfähig, Malte wühlt im Lager ob wir noch irgendwo welche rumfliegen haben.


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

Muß ich reh-servieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (22. April 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> btw: das saint am bfe ist vollkommen verkloppt... das schaltauge in sich verdreht. so 3-4 (von 9) gänge gehen noch...





a.nienie schrieb:


> Schalten wird überbewertet.





Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

touché


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. April 2015)

Ich hab da was ausgegraben....


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2015)

Eine tüte gummibären?


----------



## scylla (22. April 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nächste Woche sind wir wieder lieferfähig, Malte wühlt im Lager ob wir noch irgendwo welche rumfliegen haben.



legt mir auch mal zwei zurück 



a.nienie schrieb:


> Muß ich reh-servieren?



So ein Stück leckeren Rehbraten würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2015)

Aufgepasst jetzt wird es romantisch...
Eine dreckige Bifi im Sonnenuntergang 












Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. April 2015)

Die Anfrage für mein Soda ist auch noch offen seit Südafrika


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Mai 2015)

jetzt im Schlammsetup


----------



## ReCycles (6. Mai 2015)

Sorry,
ich sehe gerade, dass mein Beitrag hier wohl besser aufgehoben ist....

Werte Cotic-isten!

Ich habe ein neues Soul zum Leben erweckt und wollte es euch mal eben in noch jungfräulichem Zustand vorstellen!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin,
Daniel!

PS: Zu den hier gezeigten Bikes: Ich glaub ein Cotic sieht auch noch mit ner Torpedo-3-Gang geil aus....Schöne Aufbauten und tolle Ideen!


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2015)

Ich würde an allen möglichen Ecken noch die Leitungen und Züge kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReCycles (6. Mai 2015)

Kommt...Das endgültige Setup steht noch nicht....;-)


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2015)

Groovy


----------



## derAndre (7. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob @aju  das noch hier posten wollte aber ich finds einfach schön und das BFe ist bisweilen super in Szene gesetzt. Daher bin ich mal so frech:


----------



## jengo78 (7. Mai 2015)

Schönes Video

Der eine Überschlag sah ganz schön heftig aus!Wie konnte es da passieren, dass das Hinterrad so hoch kommt?Wolltest du da ein bisserl Show machen und es ging schief??


----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2015)

Das bin - wie geschrieben - nicht ich aber der Überschlag sieht für mich ganz natürlich aus  Passiert halt...


----------



## rayc (8. Mai 2015)

Achso, nur ein Überschlag. 

Ich dachte das wäre die nächste Evolution der Fahrtechnik, nach
statischen Umsetzen, dynamischen Umsetzen, jetzt Vorwärtsumsetzen. 

P.S.: @aju hat sich zum Glück nicht verletzt und das BFe lebt auch noch


----------



## 18hls86 (8. Mai 2015)

Wie immer ein toll gemachtes Video! 
Vielleicht war ja der Überschlag ein Lückenfühler, in einer alternativlos, langweiligen Gegend. 
Quasi, um wieder Aufzuwachen?


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2015)

Der Purzler ist doch ein Rückblick, kenne ich von einem früheren Video.
Sieht einfach aus, als wäre das dort sacksteil und das Vorderrad hat sich an einer kleinen hochstehenden Kante aufgehängt. Glück gehabt, dass nix passiert ist.


----------



## aju (8. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Purzler ist doch ein Rückblick, kenne ich von einem früheren Video.
> Sieht einfach aus, als wäre das dort sacksteil und das Vorderrad hat sich an einer kleinen hochstehenden Kante aufgehängt. Glück gehabt, dass nix passiert ist.


Richtig, der "Purzler" ist ein Rückblick aus 2013. Da bin ich etwas zu steif auf dem Rad gesessen - und das rächt sich halt. Ist auch schon recht steil dort. Zitat www.singletrail-skala.de: „…eine S5er in sehr exponierten Gelände (steile Treppe in brüchigem Fels),…“ 
2014 hatte ich diese Situation dann bei der Einfahrt in die Treppe wieder im Kopf und habe dann doch lieber abgebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (8. Mai 2015)

Die Passage sieht im Video relativ harmlos aus, aber wenn man davor steht denkt man "No-Way". Die Anfahrt in die Treppe ist schon nicht ohne. Mir ist es zu ausgesetzt, rechts geht es einen ziemlich hohen Absatz runter. Da möchte man definitiv nicht stürzen.


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2015)

Kann ich gut verstehen, dass sowas im Kopf bleibt. Vor allem führt das ja nicht unbedingt zu einer lockereren Haltung aufm Bike. Ich finde schon, dass man sich die Schwierigkeit im Video einigermaßen vorstellen kann. Vor allem bei der Sturz-Sequenz, wo man sieht wie "tief" die Stufen sind. Lieber mal kurz abgestiegen als *Aua* gehabt. Man muss auch mal wissen, wo die Grenzen sind, selbst wenn sie nur im Kopf stattfinden


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2015)

Heimradeln stat mit dem heli abtransportiert. Genau.

Wenn ich nicht so spät überwiesen hätte könnte ich jetzt nörgeln, dass mir dir schaltaugen ausgehen ;-)
Habe gestern nacht eine moderne skulptur (für henry moore zu eckig, für rodin zu anorganisch) vom bfe entfernt... jetzt mit 9-fach slx und frischem schaltauge.
Hat jemand den unteren teil eines kurzen 9-fach schalterks über? Also die bleche, die die pulleys halten?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## Hockdrik (21. Mai 2015)

Ganz kleines bisschen off-topic:





Porsche hat jetzt auch das Gloss Black Grape (s. Bild im Beitrag drüber) entdeckt und nennt es beim GT3 RS ultraviolett...


----------



## Eaven (23. Mai 2015)

Geil....Porsche kopiert bei Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2015)

Schöner werden die Autos dadurch nicht...


----------



## martn (27. Mai 2015)

rollt und rollt und rollt...




Willkommen im Messer-Gabel-Kelch-Tasse-Klub by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Mai 2015)

Hi ich bräuchte mal einem Cotic Bfe Rahmen in (vorzugsweise) s und blau. Hat irgendjemand was passendes gesehen oder sogar liegen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2015)

Neuer antrieb mit sram 32T blatt und slx 9-fach kasette. Die letzte 9-fach kette ist heute mit einer xt 11-34 ans bfe gewandert.

Und ich habe eine kleine kettenführung gebastelt... den schraubenkopf runterfeilen war nervig... demnächst dann mit iscg05 führung marke machsdirselbst.


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2015)

Was ist den das für ein hübscher lenker auf dem orangenen?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2015)

On one og. Sorry carsten, aber der answer ist carbon und teuer...


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> On one og. .



das ist der lenker ?????


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist der lenker ?????




er ist es 

danke


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2015)

Warte noch eine woche, dann weiss ich ob er mir taugt oder nicht ;-)
Hatte schon eine ganze reihe lenker mit viel backsweep aber keiner ist bislang geblieben.


----------



## xerto (29. Mai 2015)

zu spät

hab einen bestellt 

we w`ll see


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die Hone Kurbel sehe, muss ich weinen! Meine letzte ist vergangenes Jahr bei der Grenzsteintrophy gestorben


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2015)

Wie hast Du die denn gekillt?
Die am bfe sieht auch nicht mehr so frisch aus, funktioniert aber tadelos.

Die diy kettenführung scheint ok zu sein. Grade mal für zwei stunden im felsenmeer gewesen.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2015)

Es hat unterwegs die Kunststoffschraube zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels zerbröselt. Dadurch hat sich der linke Kurbelarm immer wieder gelöst. Ersatz war nachts im Wendland nicht aufzutreiben 
Am Ende war dann die Verzahnung auf der Welle und im Kurbelarm "verbraucht". Aber immerhin bin ich so noch von Helmstedt bis an die Ostsee gekommen


----------



## brigdompteur (31. Mai 2015)

meins mal wieder


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2015)

Immer wieder gut.


----------



## BoBLEE (7. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin

Seid gestern fahrbereit. Bitte nicht schimpfen, es ist mein erster Beitrag. Leider noch viel aus der restekisste. Wird nach und nach verbessert.

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg
Auch an thebikefreak der es mir ermöglicht hat.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2015)

Das rot ist eigenwillig. Rest sehr gut. Viel spass!


----------



## frogmatic (8. Juni 2015)

Ist das eine Salsa Cromoto Gabel?
Welche Einbauhöhe, und wie ist das Lenkverhalten?


----------



## BoBLEE (9. Juni 2015)

Ja es ist eine CroMoto 26" mit 445 einbauhöhe und 41 Vorlauf. Das Lenkverhalten ist direkt, ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. Juni 2015)

Danke!
Hab eine Surly Instigator in einem Rad, und das ist etwas merkwürdig, das Rad fällt etwas in die Kurve, übersteuert deutlich...

Muss wohl bei Gelegenheit mal eine Salsa probieren.


----------



## Queristmehr (10. Juni 2015)

So Schluss mit zwei mal 10. 
Mal sehn wie er rollt. Und so ein wenig bunt schadet ja nicht.


----------



## RnR Dude (11. Juni 2015)

Einen grünen Rahmen habe ich auch.


----------



## nervy1962 (11. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder meins.
Einfach ne geile Kiste


----------



## jengo78 (12. Juni 2015)

Also das Solaris von RnR Dude find ich ja echt der Hammer.
Wenn ich das so sehe, hätte ich mir doch das grüne Bfe holen sollen mit ner Pike

Und zu etwas bunt schadet nie : Ich habe jetzt etwas Augenlicht eingebüßt

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.Viel Spaß damit, ist ja bekanntlich das Wichtigste


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2015)

mein solaris meint auch es bräuchte eine pike... da muß es durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (12. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mein solaris meint auch es bräuchte eine pike... da muß es durch...



Solange es nicht wie meins nach ner Thomson Dropper schreit ist doch alles i. O.


----------



## jengo78 (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## frogmatic (15. Juni 2015)

Schön!
Jetzt musst du nur noch an deinem Userbildchen feilen, dann passt's


----------



## jengo78 (15. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Schön!
> Jetzt musst du nur noch an deinem Userbildchen feilen, dann passt's


Ich werde da bestimmt noch was reinbasteln


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juni 2015)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395212



Sehr schick 
Ist der Rahmen in S?



frogmatic schrieb:


> ... Jetzt musst du nur noch an deinem Userbildchen feilen, dann passt's



Ja, unbedingt


----------



## beinfeile88 (15. Juni 2015)

moin ich bin seid einer Woche stolzer Besitzer einer Solaris .
Und ich bin gespannt wie es sich anfühlt wieder Stahl zu fahren.
Mein letzter Stahlrahmen war ein YO-eddy von Fat-Chance.
ich muss noch etwas mit dem Vorbau spielen , bis ich wohl mein Optimum gefunden habe.


----------



## beinfeile88 (16. Juni 2015)

so erste Ausfahrt beendet , cool war es Stahl lebt einfach .
Aber irgendwie rutscht meine alte Thomson Stütze durch , kennt sowas jemand .
Evtl. Montagepaste ? oder doch eine andere Stütze oder evtl. auch denn Hope Spanner wechseln , und einen mit Stahlachse nehmen , zwecks mehr Anzug Moment.?!
des Weiteren kennt oder hat sogar jemand einer von euch schon so einen Schellen Adapter mit dem man Direkt mout Umwerfer fahren kann.
es gibt einigen Platz mehr für den Reifen.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2015)

Der Hope Spanner hat eigentlich ziemlich gute Klemmkraft, da dürftest du nicht viele bessere finden.
Mach mal Carbonpaste drauf statt Fett oder Montagepaste, da sind anständig viele Reibpartikel drin. Das hilft bei mir eigentlich immer, wenn die Sattelstütze mal meint, rutschen zu müssen.

Direct Mount Adapter: http://problemsolversbike.com/products/direct_mount_front_derailleur_adapter


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juni 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Hope Spanner hat eigentlich ziemlich gute Klemmkraft, da dürftest du nicht viele bessere finden.
> Mach mal Carbonpaste drauf statt Fett oder Montagepaste, da sind anständig viele Reibpartikel drin. Das hilft bei mir eigentlich immer, wenn die Sattelstütze mal meint, rutschen zu müssen.
> ...



Mit der Carbonpaste versuche ich das bei meinem Stadtradl auch gerade in den Griff zu bekommen !
Beim Montageständer hat's schon funktioniert !


----------



## frogmatic (16. Juni 2015)

beinfeile88 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie rutscht *meine alte Thomson Stütze* durch , kennt sowas jemand.


Doppelfail...
Thomson haben nach meiner Erfahrung schon Untermaß (oder sind hart an der unteren Toleranz), und wenn sie älter ist kann sie noch zusätzlich eingeschnürt sein.

Vielleicht in eine neue Syntace investieren, wenn Carbonpaste nicht hilft...?
Zuwürgen macht die Sache (vor allem den Rahmen) nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beinfeile88 (18. Juni 2015)

DANKE für die Tips , ich habe Montagepaste drauf gemacht mal sehn , und ich ich habe zum vergleichen einen salza Spanner mit Stahlachse montiert.
mit dem Adapter ist eine Alternative , wenn ich auf 11fach umstelle.


----------



## Schoasdromme (20. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir nun zum Tourenfahren einen "Zweitlaufradsatz" für das BFe zugelegt.
spank  oozy trail 295 Felgen mit HOPE Naben.
Das Gesamtgewicht liegt doch tatsächlich bei 12,5 kg.
Das leichteste Fahrrad, das ich jemals hatte


----------



## beinfeile88 (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Tipps
Jetzt habe ich einen syntace Spanner montiert und eine Tune Stütze gekauft .
Außerdem habe ich meine 30,9mm reverb Stütze mit einer Hülse montiert passt prima .
Und die Montage Paste hilft auch .


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2015)

Hoffentlich hast Du Deine Tune Stütze dann gleich in 31,6 genommen - das ist nämlich das passende Maß bei den Cotic MTBs. Kein Wunder, dass die anderen Stützen durchrutschen


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juni 2015)

Spaßvogel 




Eine Thomson in 31.8 wäre noch einen Versuch wert gewesen...


----------



## Schoasdromme (23. Juni 2015)

Also meine THOMSON Stütze hält mit HOPE Schnellspanner bombenfest


----------



## frogmatic (23. Juni 2015)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Also meine THOMSON Stütze hält mit HOPE Schnellspanner bombenfest


Gewalt ist keine Lösung...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2015)

genau, gewalt ist die sprache der dummen ;-)


----------



## argh (24. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Doppelfail...
> Thomson haben nach meiner Erfahrung schon Untermaß (oder sind hart an der unteren Toleranz), und wenn sie älter ist kann sie noch zusätzlich eingeschnürt sein.
> 
> Vielleicht in eine neue Syntace investieren, wenn Carbonpaste nicht hilft...?
> Zuwürgen macht die Sache (vor allem den Rahmen) nicht besser.



Aha. "Untermaß". "Carbonpaste". Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> genau, gewalt ist die sprache der dummen ;-)


----------



## derAndre (26. Juni 2015)

Hehe, ich zitier dazu einfach mal ein bekanntes und beliebtes Kinderlied:

"Mit Gewalt geht alles besser, mit Gewalt da macht es Spass und sagst du du weisst es besser, sag ich dir dass ich dich hass'. Mit Gewalt geht alles besser..."

So und jetzt zurück zur politisch grenzdebilen Korrektheit!


----------



## Schoasdromme (27. Juni 2015)

"So und jetzt zurück zur politisch grenzdebilen Korrektheit![/QUOTE]"
Na dann leg mal los


----------



## Schoasdromme (27. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Sleyvas (1. Juli 2015)

Mal ein Aufbau-Update!



Jetzt mit Saint vorn und hinten, KS Lev DX, mal testweise ein Trail King hinten, beide Reifen tubeless (ja, auch den dicken Baron) und custom Felgendecals. Complett clean war dann doch zu viel weiß am Stück.

Gewicht ohne Navi liegt bei 13,92kg, mit Navi bei rund 14,02kg - argh! Die Stütze ist schon sackschwer, gibt aber zu viel Komfort um sie wieder rauszuschmeißen.

Demnächst teste ich mal ein 1x10-Setup, denke aber nicht, dass es mir wirklich taugen wird. Schwache Haxen da 

Edit zur Thomson-Stütze: ich hatte vorher ja auch eine drin und musste den Spanner (Hope) immer arg fest zuknallen. Auch beim wieder gerade rücken nach dem Versenken ist sie einfach reingerutscht, wenn ich nicht den Spanner schon leicht angezogen hatte. Fest genug ging es aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (3. Juli 2015)

schickes teil! gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2015)

Jetzt mit kette. Läuft etwas laut/unrund mit dem sram nw blatt. Doch kein marketing, dass die mit shimano nicht kompatibel sind... ok, ist 9-fach...


----------



## Eaven (6. Juli 2015)

Geile Tür...was ging dahinter wohl mal ab....sind das Einschusslöcher von innen und außen


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2015)

gute frage. um die ecke ist auch noch ein bunker, WWII meine ich. waren wir mal drinnen: no fun!


----------



## Rheingauer (6. Juli 2015)

Neue Pedale und Sattel.


----------



## grauphilter (6. Juli 2015)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Neue Pedale und Sattel.



Immer noch eins meiner Lieblingsmaschinen hier ..!!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2015)

Jo. Rockt.


----------



## og.echnaton (8. Juli 2015)

Cotic Escapade


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Juli 2015)

Geil...


----------



## frogmatic (8. Juli 2015)

Na wenigstens den Hundehaufen hättest du ja in Photoshop wegschnippeln können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (8. Juli 2015)

oh, shiit (!)


----------



## tsujoshi (8. Juli 2015)

Heute angekommen. Ich musste es einfach sofort aufbauen  Leider beim aufbau festegestellt dass hinten die Felge ausgerissen ist. Gewicht liegt genau bei 13kg. Bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## frogmatic (8. Juli 2015)

Clean... 





Jetzt schnell den Rahmen einsauen


----------



## Rheingauer (8. Juli 2015)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Heute angekommen. Ich musste es einfach sofort aufbauen  Leider beim aufbau festegestellt dass hinten die Felge ausgerissen ist. Gewicht liegt genau bei 13kg. Bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt...


Geiles Teil. Gefällt mir.


----------



## loui-w (10. Juli 2015)

Heute ist mein Rahmen endlich angekommen und musste natürlich sofort aufgebaut werden. Der Lrs fehlt noch und ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden aber eine kleine Testfahrt war schon möglich.


----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2015)

ich hoffe es darf auch mal an die Sonne 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2015)

650B Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern und -Gabel? 
Oder wird mit dem neuen LRS dann auf 650B umgebaut?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2015)

das ist ein untergrundrad.


----------



## loui-w (10. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> 650B Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern und -Gabel?
> Oder wird mit dem neuen LRS dann auf 650B umgebaut?



Ich bleibe erstmal bei 26".
Auf dem Vorderrad ist übrigens immer noch dein alter Baron. Seine Tage sind jetzt aber endgültig gezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2015)

die neuen rahmen sind matt? i live under a rock.


----------



## Leertaste (10. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage an die Cotic Piloten :

Gibts bzw. gabs nur HT´s ?


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Ich bleibe erstmal bei 26".
> Auf dem Vorderrad ist übrigens immer noch dein alter Baron. Seine Tage sind jetzt aber endgültig gezählt.



da sind echt noch Stollen dran? Krass 



Leertaste schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Cotic Piloten :
> 
> Gibts bzw. gabs nur HT´s ?



ja... nein... vielleicht... ach, keine Ahnung 

Es gab/gibt ein Fully, das Rocket. Aktuell gibt's Stockungen in der Produktion, d.h. es ist schon seit mehr als einem Jahr nicht verfügbar. 
Soll aber demnächst mit 650B Laufrädern wieder aufgelegt werden. Aktuell heißt es Herbst. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Leertaste (10. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Sleyvas (11. Juli 2015)

@scylla Da sind nicht mehr wirklich Stollen dran aber das stört ihn wohl nicht  Meinen damals neuen hab ich gestern ersetzt, die Mittelstollen waren nur noch bröselige Fetzen. Ich versuche ja noch, @loui-w zu einem der abgefahrenen Barone als Hinterreifen zu überreden, damit er mal Bissl langsamer wird...stößt aber komischerweise bislang auf wenig Gegenliebe


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2015)

abgefahren rollen die prima. vielleicht solltest du im eher einen neuen als hinterreifen aufschwatzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Juli 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Rahmen endlich angekommen und musste natürlich sofort aufgebaut werden. Der Lrs fehlt noch und ein paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden aber eine kleine Testfahrt war schon möglich. Anhang anzeigen 403303


Ist das S oder M? Irgendwie sieht das sehr harmonisch aus mit der Lyrik und den 26ern. Tieferes Tretlager und so. Da bin ich auf Fahrberichte gespannt.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2015)

Habe hier noch zwei rainkings (vorläufer des barons), die greifen noch top. Das ding hält auch noch auf einer noppe, wenn es sein muß ;-)


----------



## loui-w (13. Juli 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ist das S oder M? Irgendwie sieht das sehr harmonisch aus mit der Lyrik und den 26ern. Tieferes Tretlager und so. Da bin ich auf Fahrberichte gespannt.


Das ist ein S Rahmen. Das Tretlager ist bei gleichem Aufbau (Lyrik, 26"Laufräder) beim 27.5er Rahmen ca. 2 cm niedriger. Einen brauchbaren Fahrbericht darfst du aber von mir nicht erwarten. Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Gabeleinstellung... (fast) egal, ich setz mich aufs Rad und fahr einfach.



Wenn die neuen Laufräder da sind, werd ich mal versuchen brauchbare Fotos vom Bike zu machen.


----------



## grauphilter (13. Juli 2015)

loui-w schrieb:


> Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Gabeleinstellung... (fast) egal, ich setz mich aufs Rad und fahr einfach.



Gottseidank... Endlich jemanden gefunden... Hab schon gedacht mir gehts nur so und hatte schon voll das schlechte Gewissen, dass ich damals im Mathe GK nicht aufgepasst habe bei den ganzen Zahlen hier teilweise...


----------



## Sleyvas (13. Juli 2015)

Den Fahrbericht kann ich früher oder später versuchen nachzuliefern. Ich bin das "echte" grüne 26er jetzt ein halbes Jahr durchgängig mit dem Setup auf dem Bild überall gefahren und somit gewohnt. Vielleicht fällt mir ja was auf


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Juli 2015)

Sehr aufschlussreiches Vergleichsfoto. Da wird schon deutlich, dass die alte Geo für wesentlich kürzere Gabeln geschaffen wurde. Danke dafür.


----------



## Sleyvas (13. Juli 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Sehr aufschlussreiches Vergleichsfoto. Da wird schon deutlich, dass die alte Geo für wesentlich kürzere Gabeln geschaffen wurde. Danke dafür.



Das Foto ist nicht 100% frontal geknipst und das grüne stand etwas weiter von der Wand weg. Der größte optisch wahrnehmbare Unterschied war mE die Länge des Oberrohrs.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Sehr aufschlussreiches Vergleichsfoto. Da wird schon deutlich, dass die alte Geo für wesentlich kürzere Gabeln geschaffen wurde. Danke dafür.



Woran erkennst du das?
Ich sehe eigentlich primär, dass das Oberrohr deutlich länger und das Tretlager etwas tiefer ist am neuen. Lenkwinkel wirkt etwas steiler, aber das kann auch durch die Optik der Kamera oder die Perspektive verfälscht sein.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Woran erkennst du das?
> Ich sehe eigentlich primär, dass das Oberrohr deutlich länger und das Tretlager etwas tiefer ist am neuen. Lenkwinkel wirkt etwas steiler, aber das kann auch durch die Optik der Kamera oder die Perspektive verfälscht sein.


Zunächst einmal hat Loui zwei cm tiefer gemessen. Dann sieht man bei allen 26er cotics mit über 120mm travel, dass die Kettenstrebe schon eher gen Himmel strebt. Was ja auch logisch ist, bei einer längeren Gabel als eben 120mm. Am neuen Rahmen scheint die Kettenstrebe parallel zum Boden zu sein. Irgendwie wirkt das neue BFe von der Geo her auf beiden Fotos eher ein Commencal oder andere longtravel HTs. Finde ich zumindest.

edit.
habe meines mal vermessen. Mit der 140er Rev habe ich an Achse und Tretlager 345mm. Also gleich hoch. Somit müsste mit der Lyrik das Lager höher als die Achse liegen. Kenne ich von meinen Bmx Rädern. Aber mit denen fährt man auch anders.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

Jup, mit der Lyrik am alten 26er BFe ist das Tretlager definitiv über Nabenachse. Ich find's geil, vielleicht weil mir der Vergleich zu einem BMX Rad fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsujoshi (13. Juli 2015)

Also das neue BFe fährt sich mit 26" Rädern absolut traumhaft. Habs am Sonntag 5h über die Trails gehetzt. Leider habe ich keinen vergleich zum alten BFe. Ich schleiche schon ewig um den Rahmen rum, allerdings war er mir bisher ein wenig zu "oldschool". Jetzt der neue ist mmn. genau richtig. Davor habe ich ein Dartmoor Hornet gefahren.
Tretlagerhöhe habe ich mit 160mm 650B Pike 330mm gemessen, mit 26" Ardent vorne und hinten. Ich fahre den Rahmen in large bei 183cm und 50mm Vorbau. Allerdings werde ich mal noch einen 35mm draufschrauben, zum vergleich. Das Oberrohr ist mir einen kleine ticken zu lange, aber hat man massig platz auf der Kiste.
Ansonsten war ich noch nie so schnell auf einem Hardtail unterwegs. Irgenwie nimmt die Wurst einfach immer mehr Geschwindigkeit auf, ob man will oder nicht, und fliegen tut sie wie von selbst 
Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört, ist der flache Sitzwinkel. Aber muss man halt beim bergauf fahren ein bissle mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich wüsste gerne, warum das Gusset am Unterrohr zurück ist. Es hieß doch, bei dem fm Rohr brauch man das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Juli 2015)

Btw. Fuck me. Es fängt zu jucken an...


----------



## frogmatic (14. Juli 2015)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört, ist der flache Sitzwinkel.


Was als Fortschritt vermarktet wird, weil alle absenkbare Stützen ohne Setback fahren...

Ansonsten schön zu lesen, dass der neue Krempel auch mit alten Rädern funktioniert 
Ja, die Wurst ist wirklich eine Waffe...


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was als Fortschritt vermarktet wird, weil alle absenkbare Stützen ohne Setback fahren...



das hab ich mich auch gefragt, warum der sitzwinkel nicht endlich mal korrigiert wurde, wenn man schon grad dabei ist und einen neuen rahmen entwirft? statt dessen macht man's noch flacher. oder hat sich tatsächlich schon mal jemand beschwert, dass der sitzwinkel ohne setback-stütze zu steil würde? 
naja, auf der anderen seite kriegt man durch den bescheuerten sitzwinkel halt den coolen ultrakompakten radstand bei noch halbwegs annehmbarer sitzlänge. deswegen überlege ich jetzt schon jahrelang, ob ich die sitzwinkel-geschichte lieben oder hassen soll, und kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden. das ändert sich immer abhängig davon, ob ich grad hoch oder runter fahre 

@DennisMenace kratzen könnte helfen


----------



## tsujoshi (14. Juli 2015)

Cotic wirbt ja genau mit ihrer kompakten Geometrie- und man kann sagen dass sie das mit dem neuen Rahmen gut hinbekommen haben. Grade in large ist der Rahmen recht lang und man hat ein sehr geräumiges Cockpit, aber durch den kurzen Radstand ist die Mühle echt wendig. Ich denke, irgendwo musste man bei der Entwicklung dann einen kompromiss machen, und der war beim Sitzwinkel. Und grade die Engländer haben eh keine hohen Berge, wo sie stundenlang raufkurbeln müssen 
Bergauf kommt man halt dann schon mal ins fluchen- wenn man wieder auf dem Radl hängt wie ein Affe, damit das Vorderrad nicht ständig steigt. Wenn man dann allerdings beim runter fahren das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommt, ist das schnell vergessen


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Juli 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Btw. Fuck me. Es fängt zu jucken an...






scylla schrieb:


> ...@DennisMenace kratzen könnte helfen



Bei mir hilft in solchen Fällen duschen oder waschen ...


----------



## extrafresh78 (15. Juli 2015)

Cotic BFe im Endstadium

Habe mich eine Weile nicht mehr hier im Forum sehen lassen.Mein drei Jahre altes Cotic ist nun bissl aufgefrischt worden mit Laufrädern, Gabel, Bremse und neuem Antrieb.
Mehr wird nicht mehr investiert da ich als Erstrad wieder auf ein Fully (Speci Enduro Expert) umgestiegen bin.

Hoffe es gefällt Euch?!Die Laufräder waren schon immer ein Hingucker aber an dem klassischen Rahmendesign find ich sie echt mal nice.

Das Rad wird aber auch echt nicht langweilig.Da mein ganzer Freundeskreis auf Enduros unterwegs ist wird das Cotic nur noch von der Freundin gemütlich bewegt und ab und an mit meinem Zwillingsbruder (der auch Cotic BFe fährt!) auf entspannten Trailtouren.

MfG Chris


----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juli 2015)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Cotic BFe im Endstadium
> 
> Habe mich eine Weile nicht mehr hier im Forum sehen lassen.Mein drei Jahre altes Cotic ist nun bissl aufgefrischt worden mit Laufrädern, Gabel, Bremse und neuem Antrieb.
> Mehr wird nicht mehr investiert da ich als Erstrad wieder auf ein Fully (Speci Enduro Expert) umgestiegen bin.
> ...



sehr schick ... 
... bis auf die Felgen die sind so gar nicht meins ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (15. Juli 2015)

So, verehrte Sportsfreunde,

wie angekündigt und nach langer, langer Weile des Aufbauens, des
Haderns und fehlender Muße: Hier ist - Sie!

"Sie" heißt aus naheliegenden Gründen Amy, und macht halt Zicken.
Die allermeisten habe ich ihr aber inzwischen ausgetrieben.

Gemach ...

Die Zicken haben Nix mit dem Rahmen, sondern vor allem mit diversen
Anbauteilen zu tun. Ansonsten: Leider geil! Am besten hat's für mich
ein Kumpel zusammengefasst, der auf Amy bloß ein paar Meter um den
Block gefahren ist: "Alter! Das Teil geht ja richtig vorwärts!"

So isses!

Demnächst mehr. Von Amy - und von Sid.


Sportlichst & mit herzlichem Dank an die Cotic-Community, Ovibos


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2015)

Sid & nancy?


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2015)

Oh! Das hat kein gutes Ende genommen


----------



## Ovibos (16. Juli 2015)

Mit Amy nicht, und ach: Mit Bon hat es auch kein gutes Ende genommen. Da ist mir übrigens tatsächlich erst im Nachhinein aufgefallen, dass auch der Nachname passt!

Aber was soll ich machen?

Aretha lebt zwar noch, aber aus einem Soul dürfte selbst bei üppiger Fütterung und bestem Willen kein "Fat Bike" zu machen sein


----------



## extrafresh78 (17. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> sehr schick ...
> ... bis auf die Felgen die sind so gar nicht meins ...


Ja die Laufräder sind Geschmackssache. Ich finde sie live schicker als auf dem Bild und für 1/3 des normalen Preises habe ich mich für die entschieden.
Bisher halten sie allem stand.Durch tubeless auch noch nie einen Durchschlag gehabt.Hoffe noch lange Spaß dran haben zu dürfen.
Dreiviertel Jahr haben Sie jetzt auf dem Buckel und die Lager laufen alle noch super.
Also ride on ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juli 2015)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Ja die Laufräder sind Geschmackssache ....



Ja, richtig und Dir gefällt's und das ist bei so einem kleinen "Detail" dann auch Wurschd ... 



extrafresh78 schrieb:


> ... Ich finde sie live schicker als auf dem Bild und für 1/3 des normalen Preises habe ich mich für die entschieden. ...



Ja, Du meinst, dass da der Schwabe in Dir zugreifen musste ...   

Viel Spaß auf Deinem BFe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (17. Juli 2015)

Ovibos schrieb:


> So, verehrte Sportsfreunde,
> 
> wie angekündigt und nach langer, langer Weile des Aufbauens, des
> Haderns und fehlender Muße: Hier ist - Sie!
> ...



Und Amy steht am Anton rum?
Wo kommst du her? Ich bin aus Bielefeld, man könnte ja mal zusammen fahren gehen.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Ready to rumble 








aktuelle Teileliste:
- RS Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH mit gepimpter Dämpfung (shimbasiertes Midvalve und entfernte HSC Feder)
- Hope Pro 2 Evo / Notubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz (hinten der aktuelle 40Z Freilauf)
- Magura MT5 Bremsen  (danke @aju für die erhellende Probefahrt )
- Syntace Cockpit: Vektor Carbon 740 und Megaforce 30 (bewährt und gut)
- Chris King semiintegrierter Steuersatz mit 5mm 1 1/8 Konus (für minimale Bauhöhe, ohne dass die Gabel bei eingeschlagenem Lenker ins Unterrohr einschlägt, Stackhöhe unten insgesamt 9mm)
- Antrieb: 9fach Sram Gripshift, 10fach XT Shadow Plus GS Schaltwerk, 2fach SLX Umwerfer, XTR Kurbel mit 20Z Mountaingoat/32Z XT Composite/RaceFace Light Bashguard (ohne Kettenführung zu fahren ist wieder mal ein Versuch, falls die Kette doch zu oft runter hüpft kommt ein Gartenschlauch dran, das funktioniert dann zusammen mit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk mit Sicherheit)
- Hope F20 Pedale (unkaputtbar seit 2 Jahren)
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Specialized Phenom SL Sattel
- Schnellspanner (Sattelstütze und Hinterrad): Hope
- VR Conti Kaiser Projekt (mit Schlauch), HR Maxxis Minion DHRII 2,4 3C MaxxTerra (tubeless)

aktuelles Gewicht: 12,9kg ... endlich ist die 13kg Marke gefallen 

Das dringend nötige Teile-Update hat die Wurst redlich verdient, denn es ist immer noch einfach das beste Rad der Welt, obwohl es mittlerweile so altmodisch ist, dass es eigentlich gar nicht mehr fahrbar sein sollte.
Es gibt nichts, was damit nicht geht, egal ob schnelle Flowtrails oder Extremstolpern auf dem Programm stehen. Nur leider beschränkt die Fahrerin die Möglichkeiten des Rads doch enorm 

PS 1: ja, ich weiß, dass mein Sattel schräg steht 
PS 2: die Leitungslänge ist Absicht und bleibt genau so wie sie ist, damit nix vorschnell abreißt, wenn das Rad in die Pampa fliegt und der Lenker umschlägt 
PS 3: der Spacerturm kommt auch nicht weg, der stört mich nicht und ich bin einfach flexibler wenn ich mal einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen will o.ä.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2015)

Kommt gut das ding. Rote gabeln sind ja wieder modern ...


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich mag ich rot gar nicht mehr sehen. Aber ich brauchte eine neue Gabel, weil die alte ausgeleiert ist, und die rote war gut und günstig, da grübelt man nicht lang über die Farbe. Flux noch ein paar andere rote Teile aus dem Keller zusammengepuzzelt, fertig ist das "Farbkonzept"


----------



## darkJST (22. Juli 2015)

Wo gibts denn rote Lyrics oder haste die selber angepinselt?


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Juli 2015)

kleines, dem alter entsprechendes Update





Geplant: vorne soll ein Maxxis Minion DHF MaxxPro in 29x 2.3 für mehr Grip sorgen. Was montiere ich hinten damit es homogener wirkt (max Platz für 29x2.2)???


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2015)

irgendetwas damit wir nicht imemr anhalten müßen 





aktueller lieblings hinterreifen am 29er specialized slaughter. ist halt ein semi... hat aber genug gummi um solide zu funktionieren. passt ins solaris aber großzügig zuschlammen fällt aus wegen is nich.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn rote Lyrics oder haste die selber angepinselt?



Irgendeine OEM Gabel. Hab ich in prima Zustand exakt so aus dem Bikemarkt gefischt, nix gepinselt. Nur das Innenleben ist nimmer original.
Die Farbe von Krone und Casting harmoniert in live nicht wirklich gut, das Rot der Krone ist deutlich dunkler. Passt schon, jetzt mach ich noch ein paar Kratzer dran, dann mag's auch sicher keiner klauen.


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> (max Platz für 29x2.2)




 Mehr geht da nicht? Bei meinem Simple passt locker alles, wo 2.4 drauf steht.


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Juli 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Mehr geht da nicht? Bei meinem Simple passt locker alles, wo 2.4 drauf steht.


beim Solaris war man da etwas.....ähhh defensiv

so siehts mit den 2.25er Canis aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Juli 2015)

Oh! Da ist das Kettenstreben-Design nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## tsujoshi (22. Juli 2015)

@scylla schön zweckmäßig aufgebaut- taugt mir. Garde der "klassische" Aufbau passt zur Wurst. Kannst du was zu den MT5 sagen? Meine alten Saint Sättel mit XT Hebeln laufen zwar super, aber von der MT5 hört man ja viel Gutes. Wobei es mir den englisch- japanischen Aufbau noch mehr kaputt machen würde


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Die MT5 ist eine top Bremse, bislang das beste, was ich gefahren bin. Ich bin vielleicht 5 min mit den MT5 an aju's Rad gefahren und war danach so verliebt in die Bremse, dass ich sie mir am nächsten Tag direkt gekauft habe 
Dabei hatte ich eigentlich immer ziemliche Vorurteile gegen Magura Bremsen.
Bislang selbst gefahren: alte XT, alte Saint, Elixir, alle Modelle von Hope
Mal ausprobiert an fremden Rädern: The One, neue XT, neue Saint, Louise, GustavM...

Dosierbarkeit ist ein Traum, ich mag "digitale" Bremsen nicht. Die aktuellen Shimano Bremsen lassen mich daher auch total kalt, die sind zwar "noch ok" aber doch schon so digital, dass ich erst mal etwas überlegen muss was ich tue, wenn mir an einem fremden Rad mal eine unter kommt. Mit der MT5 hab ich mich von der ersten Sekunde wohlgefühlt ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden.
Druckpunkt ist schön definiert, nicht knallhart wie bei den Hope Bremsen, aber man hat einen schönen Gegendruck am Hebel und kann so sehr fein dosieren wie doll es bremsen soll. Bei den alten Shimano Bremsen fand ich den Druckpunkt immer etwas weich, die MT5 ist da ein sehr angenehmer Mittelweg zwischen dem Druckpunkt der Hope Bremsen und der alten Shimano Bremsen.
Handkraft braucht man eigentlich überhaupt keine. Ich hab meine Bremse keinen einzigen Meter eingefahren, bin einfach mit der neuen Bremse direkt eine steile Abfahrt runter, und es war sofort mehr Bremskraft da als ich jemals brauchen werde. Die absolute Bremskraft ist eine Wucht, wenn man ein wenig doller in die Hebel greift, blockiert es sofort, egal wie steil es wird. Selbst bei den DH-Ankern (V2 und V4) von Hope brauche ich deutlich mehr Kraft in den Fingern, und es kommt nicht so viel Bremskraft dabei rum wie bei der MT5.
Die Standfestigkeit konnte ich noch nicht wirklich testen, dafür sind unsere heimischen Hügel nicht hoch genug. Aber da @aju versichert hat, dass es selbst bei grober Misshandlung in den Alpen keine nennenswerten Probleme gibt, glaube ich ihm das und mach mir darüber keine Sorgen.
Die Haptik der Bremsgriffe ist für eine Magura Bremse überraschend angenehm geworden. Ich habe daran nichts mehr auszusetzen, liegt schön in der Hand. Früher fand ich die grauenhaft. Manche Leute mögen die neuen Griffe wohl immer noch nicht, und machen sich Shimano Geber dran. Ist möglich, braucht es aber meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Contra:
- die Entlüftung ist ... mir fällt kein anderes Wort ein ... beschi$$en. Wenn man es (wie ich) fertig gebracht hat, beim Leitungen kürzen irgendwie Luft in die Zange zu bekommen (oder war sie gar schon ab Werk drin? ) ist es ein ziemlicher Krampf, die da wieder restlos raus zu bekommen. Um einen sauberen Druckpunkt herzustellen, muss man dann nach dem "normalen" Entlüften auch nochmal separat den Geber entlüften. Bei Hope und Shimano ist das Entlüften deutlich einfacher. Dazu gibt es aber schöne Videos und pdf Anleitungen auf der Magura HP, und man macht es ja schließlich nicht jeden Tag, daher kann man damit leben.
- die Geber sind zwar sehr leicht (dafür sind die Zangen sackschwer), aber machen irgendwie einen sehr "wertlosen" Plastik-Eindruck. Also schön ist anders, man hat beim Montieren irgendwie das Gefühl, das Zeug geht kaputt, wenn man es schief anschaut. Ist aber glaub einfach nur ein Vorurteil, so schnell wird's schon nicht zerbröseln.
- die einteiligen Beläge in die Zange zu fummeln (oder rauszufummeln) ist ziemlich nervtötend. Man muss die Beläge nach unten durchziehen, und dann stört die Haltelasche oben. In Zukunft kaufe ich mir wohl nur noch die 4 Einzelbeläge von der MT7, die man von oben reinstecken kann, auch wenn ich technisch gesehen die einteiligen Beläge für sinnvoller halte. Das Gefriemel nervt doch zu arg.


----------



## tsujoshi (22. Juli 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Einschätzung. Magura gegenüber bin ich auch ein wenig skeptisch. Die vorherige Bremsengeneration war ja nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Die Hebel taugen mir halt irgendwie gar nicht, wobei ich nur die alten kenne.


----------



## Ovibos (22. Juli 2015)

iManu schrieb:


> Und Amy steht am Anton rum?



Bedaure, nein. Amy wird überwiegend in und um Köln bewegt.  Ist das hier <https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarckturm_(Bielefeld)> der "Anton"? Dann habe ich letztes Jahr dort tatsächlich eine Woche Urlaub gemacht - ob du's glaubst oder nicht. Gar nicht so unattraktiv zum bergradeln! Letztens bin ich mit 'nem Kumpel ein paar Meter durch's Wiehengebirge gefahren. Auch sehr schön. Ostwestfalen ist echt 'ne unterschätzte Region!



> Wo kommst du her? Ich bin aus Bielefeld, man könnte ja mal zusammen fahren gehen.



Danke der Nachfrage! Aber das dürfte schwierig werden. Ursprünglich komme ich aus dem Märkischen Sauerland, bzw. Hagen. Und dort ist auch das Bild entstanden. Guckst du <http://www.caffi.de/html/humpfertturm_.html>. 

Liebe Grüße, Ovibos


----------



## Ovibos (22. Juli 2015)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Einschätzung. Magura gegenüber bin ich auch ein wenig skeptisch. Die vorherige Bremsengeneration war ja nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Die Hebel taugen mir halt irgendwie gar nicht, wobei ich nur die alten kenne.



Die aktuellen Magura-Hebel sind der Hit, wenn man - wie ich - ca. Handschuh-Größe 10 oder mehr hat. Das war einer der Gründe weswegen Amy eine MT4/2015 bekommen hat. Der andere war die gute Dosierbarkeit.

Den etwas 





scylla schrieb:


> "wertlosen" Plastik-Eindruck


 muss ich aber leider bestätigen. Obacht bei Montage und Wartung: Magura gibt für die Schrauben am Geber ziemlich niedrige Drehmomente an. Z. B. 0,5 Nm für die Entlüftungsschraube. Das hat IMHO seine Berechtigung. Auch das deckt sich mit Scyllas Einschätzung!

Ich hatte wirklich _sehr_ gute Erfahrungen mit einer MT4/2014 gemacht, die ich an einem Sobre Off verbaut habe. 
Meine MT4/2015 macht aber nervtötende Zicken in Form heftigen Stotterns.

Magura hat Abhilfe versprochen. Mal schauen ...


Mit sportlichen Grüßen, Ovibos


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

Ovibos schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Magura-Hebel sind der Hit, wenn man - wie ich - ca. Handschuh-Größe 10 oder mehr hat.



Ich hab Handschuh-Größe 8 - no problem 

Wegen der Geber bin ich auch technisch nicht so arg begeistert, das ist bei Hope mit schönen Gewinden, Membran und Kupfer-Quetschdichtungen deutlich feiner gelöst (und meiner Meinung auch auf Dauer zuverlässiger). Magura scheint da nicht viel von zu halten, Dichtung - was ist das? Mal gucken wie lang die dicht sind, Magura gibt ja 5 Jahre Garantie darauf. Falls es nicht passt, kriegen sie's halt um die Ohren gehauen


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2015)

Die klingen echt gut und aju ist ja auch kein nasebohrer...
Meine slx stand paar wochen im keller - jetzt kann ich den hebel bis zum lenker ziehen ohne zu bremsen...


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Irgendeine OEM Gabel. Hab ich in prima Zustand exakt so aus dem Bikemarkt gefischt, nix gepinselt. Nur das Innenleben ist nimmer original.
> Die Farbe von Krone und Casting harmoniert in live nicht wirklich gut, das Rot der Krone ist deutlich dunkler. Passt schon, jetzt mach ich noch ein paar Kratzer dran, dann mag's auch sicher keiner klauen.



Danke, für die ausführlichen Infos ... 
Eine Frage habe ich spontan noch: Wieso fährst Du Am VR und am HR mit und ohne Schlauch?
Ich kenne aus eigner Erfahrung nur das Schlauchsystem, deshalb die Unwissenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Juli 2015)

Die Magura MT Reihe ist total einfach zu entlüften.
Spritze (ohne Kolben) am Geber mit ca 50 ml aufsetzen.
Spritze mit ca 50 ml an Bremssattel schrauben.
Durchdrücken und  LANGSAM zurück ziehen.Bei mir ca 30 mal.Dabei öfters den Geber/Nehmer und die Leitungen abklopfen damit sich auch noch die letzten Bläschen lösen.Ab und zu den Hebel kurz schnalzen lassen.
Alles abnehmen und die Öffnungen verschließen.
So mach ich das seit der ersten MT bis jetzt.
_Total einfach.Funktioniert immer._


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2015)

Vorne nicht schlauchlos da bei niedrigen drücken und gewicht auf dem vorderrad die luft gerne mal abhanden kommt, wenn der reifen nicht genug halt im felgenholm hat.


----------



## scylla (22. Juli 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Vorne nicht schlauchlos da bei niedrigen drücken und gewicht auf dem vorderrad die luft gerne mal abhanden kommt, wenn der reifen nicht genug halt im felgenholm hat.



Du hast Recht.
Aber eigentlich noch viiiel banaler 
Continental und Schlauchlos verträgt sich nicht so doll. Mittlerweile versuch ich dar gar nicht mehr. Ich weiß, es gibt Leute, bei denen das angeblich dauerhaft funktioniert. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das eher von 12 bis Mittag dicht. Einmal mit der Karkasse an nem Stein langgeschrammelt und schon drückt's wieder Luft und Milch durch viele kleine Löchlein. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir die meisten Conti Drahtreifen bei niedrigem Luftdruck irgendwann aus dem Felgenhorn nach innen wandern - mit Schlauch eierts dann halt nervig, ohne Schlauch wäre das totaler Luftverlust.
Auf den schönen Conti-Grip mag ich aber halt auch nicht verzichten am VR, daher halt einfach mit Schlauch und fertig.
Der Maxxis hinten funzt dagegen problemlos tubeless, daher gönn ich mir wenigstens da einen Schlauch weniger. Würde ich vorn auch Maxxis fahren, würde ich auch da tubeless fahren, die halten nämlich einfach, sowohl im Felgenhorn als auch dicht.



Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> _Total einfach.Funktioniert immer._



Was glaubst du, was ich getan habe? 
Ohne separat nochmal den Geber zu entlüften funktioniert das überhaupt garnicht. Da kann man sich den Druckpunkt direkt in die Haare schmieren, den gibt's dann mit Glück vielleicht 2mm vor dem Lenker und viel zu weich isser dazu. Am Geber kam nochmal eine Tonne Luft raus, obwohl ich das Öl Durchpumpen und Zurückziehen vom Bremssattel aus samt Abklopfen, Leitung biegen und Trallala deutlich öfter gemacht habe als 30x.
Das Geber entlüften ist das eigentlich wichtige bei der Bremse. Sonst gibt's hinterher nur Märchen von Bremsen, die man angeblich nicht auf den Kopf stellen darf.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Du hast Recht.
> Aber eigentlich noch viiiel banaler
> Continental und Schlauchlos verträgt sich nicht so doll. Mittlerweile versuch ich dar gar nicht mehr. Ich weiß, es gibt Leute, bei denen das angeblich dauerhaft funktioniert. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das eher von 12 bis Mittag dicht. Einmal mit der Karkasse an nem Stein langgeschrammelt und schon drückt's wieder Luft und Milch durch viele kleine Löchlein. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mir die meisten Conti Drahtreifen bei niedrigem Luftdruck irgendwann aus dem Felgenhorn nach innen wandern - mit Schlauch eierts dann halt nervig, ohne Schlauch wäre das totaler Luftverlust.
> Auf den schönen Conti-Grip mag ich aber halt auch nicht verzichten am VR, daher halt einfach mit Schlauch und fertig.
> ...




Danke


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, was ich getan habe?
> Ohne separat nochmal den Geber zu entlüften funktioniert das überhaupt garnicht. Da kann man sich den Druckpunkt direkt in die Haare schmieren, den gibt's dann mit Glück vielleicht 2mm vor dem Lenker und viel zu weich isser dazu. Am Geber kam nochmal eine Tonne Luft raus, obwohl ich das Öl Durchpumpen und Zurückziehen vom Bremssattel aus samt Abklopfen, Leitung biegen und Trallala deutlich öfter gemacht habe als 30x.
> Das Geber entlüften ist das eigentlich wichtige bei der Bremse. Sonst gibt's hinterher nur Märchen von Bremsen, die man angeblich nicht auf den Kopf stellen darf.




Mmhh...hatte bis jetzt tatsächlich noch keine Probleme mit "meiner Methode" beim Entlüften.
Druckpunkt stimmt.....obwohl der ja bei den Maguras eher etwas softer ist.Gefällt.Ich mag keine harten Druckpunkte.
Ja,der Geber ist wichtig beim Entlüften.
Die Schnellentlüftungsmethode am Geber kenn ich natürlich und hab ich auch schon x mal gemacht.
Trotzalledem habe ich bis jetzt immer mit dem "normalem" prozedere die MT anständig Entlüften können.
Druckpunkt weg beim Rad auf dem Kopf stellen....hatt ich noch net.
Ok....hab ja im gegensatz zu dir 3 Jahre MT Erfahrung 

Seis drum.


----------



## /dev/random (23. Juli 2015)

@scylla Wie schlägt sich der Kaiser im Vergleich zum Baron?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @scylla Wie schlägt sich der Kaiser im Vergleich zum Baron?



Bei "mitteldeutschen mittelgebirgigen Normalbedingungen" kein großer Unterschied. Der Baron ist gripstärker auf nassen Steinen und in matschigem Waldboden, halt ein Intermediate-Reifen. Der Kaiser ist spurtreuer auf sandigem und trockenem/losem Untergrund und mag Kurvenlagen lieber, also eher ein Trocken-/Schnellfahr-Reifen. Heißt aber nicht, dass der Kaiser bei Nässe total versagen würde, der hat da immer noch eine Tonne Grip. Ist eher ein akademisches Problem. Summiert über alles schenken sie sich also meiner Meinung nach nicht viel. Da ich bei jedem Wetter fahre und nicht ständig die Reifen wechsel, nehmen ich einfach immer den verfügbaren oder billigeren von beiden.

@uncle_ffm 
bei den Reifen musst du aber aufpassen, dass dein BFe nicht spontan in Flammen aufgeht (oder du mit leeren Bierflaschen beworfen wirst) 
Schönes klassisches Rad! Schwarz geht immer.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2015)

Das schwarze ist bis auf die kurbel ganz gut. Klassisches feldbergbild oder irre ich... ziemlich dicke luft bei euch zur zeit.


----------



## Alumini (23. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Continental und Schlauchlos verträgt sich nicht so doll. Mittlerweile versuch ich dar gar nicht mehr. Ich weiß, es gibt Leute, bei denen das angeblich dauerhaft funktioniert. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das eher von 12 bis Mittag dicht. Einmal mit der Karkasse an nem Stein langgeschrammelt und schon drückt's wieder Luft und Milch durch viele kleine Löchlein.


Nur am Rande: Den Mantel Innen mit Milch ordentlich bürsten (Küchen- oder Nagelbürste) und auch die Reifenwulst von Außen(!!). Nachdem 2 Reifen fast eine Woche nicht dicht zu kriegen waren, hat die Bürsterei sofort(!) alles geregelt. Hält jetzt seit 4 Wochen absolut dicht bei Tour, Stolpertrail und Bikepark. TK 2.4 auf 21mm Felgen.
BTT


----------



## uncle_ffm (23. Juli 2015)

Ach, die Reifen sind zwar von der Konkurenz, aber fahren sich einfach gut. Das kann ich ab. 


Kurbel wird sowieso irgendwann getauscht, aber die lag noch rum. 

Das Bild ist am Rande eines Naturschutzgebietes in Frankfurt entstanden, aber ja, dicke Luft war heute mal wieder angesagt.


----------



## martn (23. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> kleines, dem alter entsprechendes Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab den 2.3er dhf am vorderrad aktuell mit nem 2.3er specialized ground control am hinterrad gepaart. der schlägt sich bisher hervorragend. vorher war da ein purgatory, der war auch gut. jeweils die grid 2bliss version, damit es nich beim ersten felskontakt tränen gibt. platztechnisch geht das. der 2.4er ardent rubbelte bei mir gelegentlich an den streben, mit den 2.3er specialized passts.





Prost by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## Queristmehr (24. Juli 2015)

cooles bild!


----------



## martn (24. Juli 2015)

danke, ^^
hier bei uns in sachsen ist es ja nicht ganz selbstverständlich, dass man am ende der tour die möglichkeit hat, ein bier zu genießen, das direkt vor ort in dem gebirge gebraut wurde, in dem man den ganzen tag unterwegs war. umso besser mundet es dann. ist übrigens in schmilka.


----------



## exto (24. Juli 2015)

Das ist so ne nette Kultur, die hier in Ostwestfalen noch GAR NICHT angekommen ist


----------



## Alumini (24. Juli 2015)

Mit Bier im FlaHa wär's noch cooler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (24. Juli 2015)

martn schrieb:


> ich hab den 2.3er dhf am vorderrad aktuell mit nem 2.3er specialized ground control am hinterrad gepaart. der schlägt sich bisher hervorragend. vorher war da ein purgatory, der war auch gut. jeweils die grid 2bliss version, damit es nich beim ersten felskontakt tränen gibt. platztechnisch geht das. der 2.4er ardent rubbelte bei mir gelegentlich an den streben, mit den 2.3er specialized passts.Prost by Martin Dinse, on Flickr



@a.nienie Was davon haste im Keller liegen damit ichs mal Testen kann?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> @a.nienie Was davon haste im Keller liegen damit ichs mal Testen kann?


Bin zwar nicht der gefragte, aber: Ich hab aktuell einen 2.3er Purgatory im Bikemarkt. Bin ihn zum Testen gefahren, aber ist mir too much.  Zurück zum X- King...

Bei Interesse kannst Dich ja melden


----------



## RnR Dude (24. Juli 2015)

@herrundmeister 
Du solltest bei deinen Überlegungen beachten, dass @martn sein Solaris ohne Umwerfer fährt und dadurch in der Höhe mehr Platz hat. Bei mir passt mit einem Umwefer nur ein Ardent in 2,25. Der 2,4er baut zu hoch. Allerdings fährt @iManu einen 2,4er Mountain King und Umwerfer. Da sind ein, zwei Millimeter Platz zwischen Reifen und Umwerfer. Für schlammige Bedingungen ist das nichts.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juli 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> @a.nienie Was davon haste im Keller liegen damit ichs mal Testen kann?


Speci ground control 2.3, butcher, slaughter... mir fällt gerade auf, dass Du i25 hast... könnte eng werden mit dem slaughter...

Bei der gelegenheit:
Solaris M orange mit true temper geröhr sucht neues zuhause.
Zustand gut. Chainsuck tretlager. Bissl lack ab auf dem oberrohr von den bremsgriffen. Alles weitere per PM.


----------



## martn (25. Juli 2015)

der slaughter dürfte doch aber die gleiche karkasse haben, wie purgatory und groudn control. also vom volumen. oder sind die seitenstollen so viel größer? meine felgen haben jedenfalls auch 25 mm maulweite.


----------



## jengo78 (26. Juli 2015)

So, habe ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen müssen.Neue Gabel, Lenker und Bremsen, sowie anderen LRS!
Der LRS kommt noch, habe den Crossmax solange drauf gemacht, welcher am Stumpjumper war, der Alte hatte keine Nabe, die auf Steckachse umzurüsten war!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2015)

Farbsicher. Ok die deckel vom ausgleichbehälter ;-)


----------



## loui-w (3. August 2015)

So schön sauber wie auf den Fotos ist mein neues Bike leider nicht mehr und wird es nie wieder werden


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2015)

Dafür gibt es auch kein plausiebelen grund. Das rad muß nicht aussehenn als würde es nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (3. August 2015)

Stimmt. Trotzdem ist es schön ausnahmsweise mal mit einem sauberen und nicht verkratzen Rad zu fahren.


----------



## extrafresh78 (4. August 2015)

@loui-w  Sieht wirklich sehr fein aus Dein bike Mal ein paar Fragen zum Laufradsatz.Was hat der den für eine Felgeninnenbreite?
Gewicht?Kann man die Felgenbeschriftungen abziehen oder sind die unter Lack?


Echt ein tolles Rad!


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2015)

spank ist lack/pulver...


----------



## frogmatic (4. August 2015)

Ist das nicht Tampondruck, denn man mit Aceton* ablösen können soll?




*Obacht, Teufelszeug!


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2015)

also das zeug steht hoch und ist laut fingernagelprobe zumindest solide.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (4. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> spank ist lack/pulver...


 
Nö! Jedenfalls nicht die blau eloxierten, da ist es tatsächlich mit Aceton abwaschbar (Oozy 26 EVO, Spike 28 Race).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (4. August 2015)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> @loui-w  Sieht wirklich sehr fein aus Dein bike Mal ein paar Fragen zum Laufradsatz.Was hat der den für eine Felgeninnenbreite?
> Gewicht?Kann man die Felgenbeschriftungen abziehen oder sind die unter Lack?
> 
> 
> Echt ein tolles Rad!


Mich haben die Schriftzüge auf den Felgen und Reifen anfangs auch gestört und ich wollte sie eigentlich entfernen, habe mich aber dann nicht mehr damit beschäftigt.
Die Felgen haben ein Maulweite von 24,5mm und der Lrs wiegt mit Hope Naben, D-Light und Alu Nippel ca. 1850gr.


----------



## scylla (4. August 2015)

Mach halt paar Kratzer dran, dann fallen die Schriftzüge nimmer so auf.
Ich kann die Schrift an meinen Subrosas auch nicht leiden, aber irgendwie ist sie auch immer noch dran. Einfach zu faul bzw. zu wenig Bock auf Aceton-Dämpfe.

Geht übrigens mit Aceton ab (Achtung, nur bei eloxierten Felgen, manche Farben sind lackiert und da würd ich das bleiben lassen), ich hatte das mal an einer Minimal-Stelle getestet.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. August 2015)

Das ist doch ein toller Laufradsatz. Der darf ruhig zeigen, wer er ist. Ich finde es klasse, wie es ist. Auch das zweimal Magnesium farbene. Tolles Rad.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. August 2015)

Was mich komplett irritiert, ist der geringe Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr und Reifen???? 650b....wie soll das gehen???


----------



## extrafresh78 (4. August 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was mich komplett irritiert, ist der geringe Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr und Reifen???? 650b....wie soll das gehen???


650b?! Also ich sehe da 26"Reifen und nen BFe Rahmen in größe S oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2015)

Na eben. Wenn das bei 26" schon so knapp wäre, dann wäre es bei dem B lrs saueng.
Gehe von perspektivischem trugschluß aus.


----------



## scylla (4. August 2015)

hm, ja... schaut mit dem 26er LRS im BFe 27,5 nicht nach großartig mehr Platz aus als ich im BFe 26 hab


loui-w schrieb:


>



vs


scylla schrieb:


>




Ich denke nicht, dass das nur an der Perspektive liegt. Auf dem Papier sind die Kettenstreben auch nur 3mm länger geworden.
Aber was will man machen? Die Räder sollen größer werden aber das Bike trotzdem noch verspielt sein... irgendwo muss halt ein Kompromiss her.
Solange es mit 26er Rädern gut passt ist ja eh alles in Butter


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. August 2015)

Hehe. Deins musste ich vorhin auch als Vergleich ranziehen. Schon seltsam. Im Radius macht 650b ja fast 2 cm aus. Und dann 3mm? Bin mal auf Bilder mit dem ersten 650b 2,4 er Trailking gespannt. Rubbel.


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2015)

Vielleicht passt es ja beim M rahmen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 195305 (6. August 2015)

Hab mir mal die Bilder vom grünen auf der Cotic Seite angesehen. Da sind nur 2.2 er drauf. Eng wird es allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

BFe on the rocks


----------



## Eaven (6. August 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Bilder vom grünen auf der Cotic Seite angesehen. Da sind nur 2.2 er drauf. Eng wird es allemal.


https://www.facebook.com/243564309148738/photos/pcb.455050794666754/455050764666757/?type=1&Theater

das ist ein Maxxis 2.4


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2015)

Wär auch arg strange gewesen.



Bei star trek würde pille die hand an die buchsen legen und mit ernstem gesicht sagen: "sie sind tod, jim".


----------



## scylla (6. August 2015)

Gute gebrauchte gibt's im Bikemarkt zu fairen Konditionen, 26er sind eben out. Neue Standrohreinheit und Buchsen tauschen lassen (ich glaub das mag man ungern selbst tun, außerdem bräuchte man da auch wieder das Werkzeug dazu) rechnet sich fast nicht. Ich hab da nicht lang gefackelt und mir einfach eine "neue" (gebrauchte) geholt, ist dazu auch noch bequemer.


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2015)

Ja. Das war plan b. Hab noch eine neue mattoc liegen...


----------



## Schwimmer (6. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... 26er sind eben out ...



oha, die kleine Ausfahrt mit meinem Soul eben, war wieder richtig schön geschmeidig ...   
... aber psst ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. August 2015)

Endlich, kurz vor dem Transalp- Start, hab ichs endlich mal geschafft, meine Blue (s) Brothers zusammen zu knipsen 

Die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## loui-w (7. August 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was mich komplett irritiert, ist der geringe Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr und Reifen???? 650b....wie soll das gehen???


Mit einem 27,5 Laufrad und dickem Reifen dürfte es wirklich eng werden, vor allem mit diesem Umwerfer aber auch an den Kettenstreben.


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... 26er sind eben out...





Schwimmer schrieb:


> oha, die kleine Ausfahrt mit meinem Soul eben, war wieder richtig schön geschmeidig ...
> ... aber psst ...




... und heute ist es hat es schon wieder voll geflasht ...   
... und ich schwör, ey, wir nehmen keine Drogen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. August 2015)

das kommt vom Hitzschlag


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2015)

Hitzschlag kann ich auch was beitragen... 
Passo del Gavia... 36 Grad im Schatten. Aber der war nirgends... 
Hab auch n Paar Rennradler versägt


----------



## Schwimmer (12. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> das kommt vom Hitzschlag



... es waren doch nur so um die 25-26°C, das ist doch zur Zeit schon fast kühl ...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. August 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hab auch n Paar Rennradler versägt



... bist ja auch mit dem Rennrad, ok, Trekkingrad unterwegs


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. August 2015)

Komm, so schlimm sind X- King und 29" auch nicht....


----------



## scylla (13. August 2015)

Rennradler versägen zählt nur mit Baron 2.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. August 2015)

Naja, ein klein wenig 29er gebashe darf doch sein 

Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich ausgiebig ein On-One Parkwood X5 in "L" gefahren (erstes 29er überhaupt) und war doch (leider) recht angetan...


----------



## danchoize (17. August 2015)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. August 2015)

Schön clean!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. August 2015)

Wassn das für ne Gabel?


----------



## danchoize (17. August 2015)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Wassn das für ne Gabel?


DTSwiss OPM O.L. 120mm
Sitze grade noch an den Custom Decals
Mehr vom Rad gibt's hier zu sehen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (23. August 2015)

@danchoize
Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2015)

2 Bifis sind eins zuviel, besonders da das große kaum noch gefahren wurde. Also relvante Teile an den XS-Rahmen verfrachtet und Table Tops aufgezogen.
In die Pike muss noch ne harte Feder und hinten soll ein kurzes 9-fach Schaltwerk dran, solange mit Kettenspanner.


----------



## Laschpuffer (26. August 2015)

Sry, für OT: Ist dass nen Samurai mit Niva-Haube (wegen der Blinkeraussparungen?) und "Außenkäfig" als Deko fürs Bifi? Baust Du nen Rockcrawler/Trialer?


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2015)

Ist ein SJ413. Die Aussparungen habe ich selber reingezimmert, damit die Blinker geschützt sind. Käfig ist im Bau. Soll für Spaß in der Grube und ein bisschen Trophy herhalten: http://suzuki-offroad.net/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=34627&start=520


----------



## _Tom__ (28. August 2015)

Hallo!

Anbei mein Soul mit klassischem Steuerrohr... 


Nebenbei: Ich würde gern mein Soul in M gegen ein BfE in M tauschen!


Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rence (31. August 2015)

Mein Solaris ist jetzt auch fertig geworden. Und es fährt sogar


----------



## brigdompteur (31. August 2015)

Schönes Solaris wirst viel Spass mit dem Teil haben,.


----------



## danchoize (31. August 2015)

rence schrieb:


> Mein Solaris ist jetzt auch fertig geworden. Und es fährt sogar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416959


Sieht viel besser aus mit schwarzen Kurbeln und komplett schwarzer Gabel. Da versteh ich die offiziellen Produktfotos von Cotic nicht so ... klar die haben nen Vertrag mit X-Fusion, aber die XT hätten sie echt in schwarz machen können wie @rence. 

hier zum vergleichen: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/new_solaris#gallery


----------



## jengo78 (1. September 2015)

So neues Update.Fährt sich Bombe mit den neuen Laufrädern.



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1891214]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rence (1. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Sieht viel besser aus mit schwarzen Kurbeln und komplett schwarzer Gabel. Da versteh ich die offiziellen Produktfotos von Cotic nicht so ... klar die haben nen Vertrag mit X-Fusion, aber die XT hätten sie echt in schwarz machen können wie @rence.
> 
> hier zum vergleichen: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/new_solaris#gallery



Ja, ich finde schwarz im Endeffekt auch besser. Wäre cool noch die ganzen RS und ZTR Decals abzumachen, wie bei deinem. Macht man das am besten mit ne'm Fön?


----------



## danchoize (1. September 2015)

rence schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde schwarz im Endeffekt auch besser. Wäre cool noch die ganzen RS und ZTR Decals abzumachen, wie bei deinem. Macht man das am besten mit ne'm Fön?


Da sie vermutlich noch relativ Neu sind kannst du es einfach langsam mit der Hand versuchen abzuziehen. Geht vermutlich an der Gabel besser als an den Felgen.

Edit: Nacharbeiten mit Alkohol, Vorsicht mit den Reifen


----------



## rence (1. September 2015)

Danke, das probiere ich dann mal!

Grüße!


----------



## herrundmeister (1. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Da sie vermutlich noch relativ Neu sind kannst du es einfach langsam mit der Hand versuchen abzuziehen. Geht vermutlich an der Gabel besser als an den Felgen.
> 
> Edit: Nacharbeiten mit Alkohol, Vorsicht mit den Reifen



Nachbearbeiten mit Aceton - geht viel schneller. die ZTR Kleber sind hartnäckig. Bei den neueren Modellen sollten Sie sich besser entfernen lassen. Ich würde die Reifen vorher runtermachen


----------



## rence (1. September 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Nachbearbeiten mit Aceton - geht viel schneller. die ZTR Kleber sind hartnäckig. Bei den neueren Modellen sollten Sie sich besser entfernen lassen. Ich würde die Reifen vorher runtermachen



thanks, Hm bin froh das Tubeless dicht hält jetzt und alles läuft. Denke ich probiere es mal an einer Stelle mit den Reifen drauf und wenn das nicht funktioniert warte ich bis zum nächsten Wechsel. 

Das Rad fährt wie von selbst.. Ist mein erster 29er und ich bin schon nach zwei kurzen Testrides recht beeindruckt wie zügig man damit unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (1. September 2015)

jengo78 schrieb:


> So neues Update.Fährt sich Bombe mit den neuen Laufrädern.




... und auch immer noch sehr schick ...


----------



## darkJST (1. September 2015)

rence schrieb:


> Mein Solaris ist jetzt auch fertig geworden. Und es fährt sogar
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416959 Anhang anzeigen 416960 Anhang anzeigen 416964


So oder so ähnlich hätt ichs auch gern, würds inklusive der Aufkleber so lassen...ich steh auf Schriftzüge^^


----------



## chrikoh (4. September 2015)

Wieviel wiegt denn so ein SOLARIS-Rahmen?


----------



## danchoize (4. September 2015)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt denn so ein SOLARIS-Rahmen?


2200g in  Grösse M


----------



## chrikoh (4. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> 2200g in  Grösse M



Danke!


----------



## Eaven (5. September 2015)

Genau, ca 2,2kg für M und der L Rahmen wiegt knapp unter 2,3kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (6. September 2015)

Nach zweieinhalb Jahren geht mein erster BFe-Rahmen als "Resterampe" in den Ruhestand:




Es ist an der Zeit für ein wenig mehr Farbe beim zukünftigen Einsatzbike...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. September 2015)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt denn so ein SOLARIS-Rahmen?




Meiner in XL, mit Acros- Steuersatz.


----------



## mikrophon (7. September 2015)

rence schrieb:


> Mein Solaris ist jetzt auch fertig geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 416959



wirklich schick mit dem ganzen schwarz!


----------



## mikrophon (7. September 2015)

Pflege muss sein.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Nach zweieinhalb Jahren geht mein erster BFe-Rahmen als "Resterampe" in den Ruhestand:
> 
> Es ist an der Zeit für ein wenig mehr Farbe beim zukünftigen Einsatzbike...



kaputt gemacht? 
oder einfach eine lila Phase?


----------



## Eaven (7. September 2015)

Schwarzbeere um genau zu sein ....


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2015)

Nana, wir haben wohl noch nie was von datenschutz gehört, wie ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2015)

die Saison hat gerade angefangen, höchste Zeit das wertige Metall gegen ein Giant Carbon zu tauschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zum Verkauf steht:

Cotic X 56er Rahmen + Nox Alu/Carbongabel

aktueller Aufbau





grundsätzlich könnte ich mich auch vom kompletten Rad trennen, sofern interesse am 1x9 Aufbau.

*Preis für das Rahmenset setzt ich mal mit 250 Euro an (ohne Steuersatz).*

Der Rahmen hat Canti + Disc Aufnahmen! Die Cantisockel habe ich aber demontiert. Sind noch da und lege ich in jedem Fall dazu. Die Gabel ist nur für Scheibe.

Alternativ kann ich den Rahmen mit On One Pompetamine Stahlgabel (Weiss + Disc) oder eine Planet X Kaffenback Stahlgabel (Glitterbrown + Canti) anbieten, dann geht natürlich auch noch was am Preis.

*Zustand: *technisch top. optisch etwas matter Lack + Oberflächenkratzer auf dem Oberrohr von den Zügen. Im Hinterbau von der Scheibe (Ein-/Ausbau) etwas Lack ab an der Kettenstrebe. Nichts Wildes.

*Reifenfreiheit:* 42er Smart Sam passen gut in den Hinterbau.

*Geodaten:*
Frame Size 56
Seat Tube (centre-top) 52cm
Top Tube Length 54.8cm
Head Angle 71°
Seat Angle 73°
BB Drop 55mm 55mm
Head Tube Length 148mm
Reach 37.4cm
Stack 56.8cm

*Component Sizes:*
Seatpost diameter: *27.2mm* 
Seatpost clamp: *29.8mm* or *30.0mm* (bolt up clamp is included) 
Front Mech: *28.6mm* (Bottom Pull) 
Bottom Bracket width: *68mm* 
Headset: *1.125"* only 



http://cotic.co.uk/product/


Ist natürlich rational völliger bullshit, aber wenn jemand das Set mit dem lim. purple chris king steuersatz haben möchte, dann sind das 350 Euro.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2015)

Jungfernfahrt: Das letzte "alte" Solaris in M.


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2015)

@Jaypeare...geil, da hast du ja schöne passende Teile zusammengesucht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (11. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Jaypeare...geil, da hast du ja schöne passende Teile zusammengesucht!!



Danke Carsten. Was man halt so in der Restekiste rumliegen hat. 

Nein, eigentlich sollte da anstelle des Solaris ein Titan-Maßrahmen zwischen den ganzen Edelkram geschraubt werden. Bis auf Weiteres der letzte Aufbau, der aber richtig, so war das gedacht. Aber nachdem der Rahmenbauer mich versetzt hat und ich nicht mehr warten wollte, hab ich halt wieder ein Cotic. Unglücklich bin ich darüber nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2015)

Objektiv dürfte sich das mit dem Titanrahmen kaum was geben...
Um ein Cotic in duck egg blue beneide ich dich schon ein wenig.

Lauter silberne Teile! Junge, du bist old school - oder Trendsetter 2017


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2015)

Schreit nach skinwalls.
Schade dass die lefty feste brücken hat. Trotzdem guter aufbau.


----------



## herrundmeister (11. September 2015)

die silbernen Teile stehen dem Rahmen gut, nen Flatforce würde eventuell unter die Brücke passen


----------



## Jaypeare (12. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Objektiv dürfte sich das mit dem Titanrahmen kaum was geben...
> Um ein Cotic in duck egg blue beneide ich dich schon ein wenig.
> Lauter silberne Teile! Junge, du bist old school - oder Trendsetter 2017



Bis auf das Gewicht nicht, nein. Die Geos sind sich sonst ziemlich ähnlich. Die Farbe ist in echt wirklich genial.
Oldschool, Newschool, Middleschool, sonstwasschool interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. Ich mache das, was mir gefällt, und silberne Anbauteile find ich einfach gut. Schon weil sie nicht jeder hat.

Um Trendsetter zu werden, sind die Reifen viel zu schmal. 



a.nienie schrieb:


> Schreit nach skinwalls.
> Schade dass die lefty feste brücken hat. Trotzdem guter aufbau.



Ich hör nix.  Skinwall mag ich nicht. Mit der Lefty ist das halt immer so eine Sache, sieht an 90% aller Rahmen etwas seltsam aus.



herrundmeister schrieb:


> die silbernen Teile stehen dem Rahmen gut, nen Flatforce würde eventuell unter die Brücke passen



Hatte auch schon überlegt, den Vorbau unter der Brücke zu montieren. Wahrscheinlich müsste es nicht mal ein Flatforce sein, der Thomson ist ziemlich wuchtig und viel fehlt nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre mir dann der Lenker zu tief. Die Gabel hat ja nur 80mm und baut vergleichsweise niedrig, da kommt die Front schon tief runter.


----------



## Eaven (12. September 2015)

Was wiegt das gute Stück? Das sind Cannondale Kurbeln, oder? ...sicher durchaus auch zur schnelleren Fortbewegung geeignet...meine Bikes sehen auch immer nach Waldrennrad aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. September 2015)

Das Gewicht ist angesichts der Parts eher enttäuschend: 10,6 Kilo laut Hängewaage.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Cotic Solaris M
Steuersatz: Reverse Twister
Gabel: Lefty Speed Carbon SL mit Lefty4All
Laufräder: Tune Kong/Cannonball mit BOR XMD 388 und Sapim CX-Ray
Kurbel: Cannondale Hollowgram SI mit Leonardi XX1-Spider
Antrieb: XX1
Reifen: Schwalbe RoRo 2,25 / RaRa 2,25, aktuell mit Schwalbe-Schläuchen weil ich für Tubeless zu faul war.
Pedale: Irgendwelche BBB SPD-Klicks, die noch rumlagen.
Bremse: Hope Mono Mini 180/160 mit Floating Discs
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Lenker: Easton EA90
Sattel: Specialized Henge
Griffe: Superstar Lock-on


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2015)

Was würde denn der titan rahmen bringen?  300-400g weniger?
Meine mein M solaris hat 2,2 oder 2,3kg...


----------



## Jaypeare (12. September 2015)

2140g hab ich gewogen, ohne Steuersatz und FlaHa-Schrauben. Sehr respektabel für einen 29er-Stahlrahmen.

Der Titanrahmen würde wahrscheinlich ca. 400g bringen. Bei 90 kg Systemgewicht also nicht einmal 0,5%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (13. September 2015)

aju schrieb:


> Nach zweieinhalb Jahren geht mein erster BFe-Rahmen als "Resterampe" in den Ruhestand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...fertig:


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2015)

Die farbe liegt im trend.


----------



## Marzocchi (14. September 2015)

Hier mein neues Roadrat in Größe L

Tolles Rad, suche jedoch einen Roadrat M oder Escapade L Rahmen. Oberrohr ist mir einen Tick zu lang. Habe lange Beine.
Wenn ihr was anzubieten habt, gerne!


----------



## stöpsel84 (14. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einem alten Bfe Rahmen mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr in Gr. m. Hat da jemand wer was? Danke


----------



## darkJST (14. September 2015)

Weiß grad nicht ob 16'' M ist aber in DD steht da was rum

http://www.cielab.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=18475&page=1#Item_2

€dit: dasses ein S ist hätte mir eigentlich klar sein können...


----------



## stöpsel84 (14. September 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Weiß grad nicht ob 16'' M ist aber in DD steht da was rum
> 
> http://www.cielab.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=18475&page=1#Item_2
> 
> €dit: dasses ein S ist hätte mir eigentlich klar sein können...


Danke für die Info, den hatte ich schon in Betracht gezogen, ist aber ne s. Leider zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (14. September 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einem alten Bfe Rahmen mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr in Gr. m. Hat da jemand wer was? Danke



da lohnt es sich eventuell auch im singletrackworld forum in den sales zu suchen,
allerdings sind die alten frames dort auch sehr gefragt, und erzielen immer noch recht gute preise,
letzte woche gabs dort ein gut gebrauchten m rahmen mit chainsuck und 1 1/8, 
wurde für 200.-GBP sofort verkauft..(ca 270.- € )

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 195305 (15. September 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin auf der Suche nach einem alten Bfe Rahmen mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr in Gr. m. Hat da jemand wer was? Danke


Was wäre denn dein Kurs? Gerne auch pm. Allerdings würde ich überhaupt nur drüber schlafen, wenn du die Revelation rct mitkaufst. Sie hat keine 1000 km und kostet aktuell 570 eur beim bike discount. Siehe meine Fotos.


----------



## stöpsel84 (15. September 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein Kurs? Gerne auch pm. Allerdings würde ich überhaupt nur drüber schlafen, wenn du die Revelation rct mitkaufst. Sie hat keine 1000 km und kostet aktuell 570 eur beim bike discount. Siehe meine Fotos.


Hallo Dennis, da hat sich das schon erledigt, Gabel brauche ich leider keine da meine Lefty Max Hybrid verbaut werden soll. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## duckeggundweg (15. September 2015)

So, dann möchte ick euch mein Soul, auch mal vorstellen! 

_Auf Arbeit...

... und in freier Wildbahn!_
Was noch ein weing fehlt ist Feintuning, da alles in schnellster Weise von einem Lapierre X-Control, auf eben diesen Rahmen angepasst werden musste!
Spass machts jedenfalls jetze schon!


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2015)

gut. die griffe sind aber ieeeh.


----------



## duckeggundweg (15. September 2015)

Nja, sind halt noch die farblichen "Überreste"!
Sind aber auch bald Geschichte, wie das Lapierre...


----------



## Eaven (15. September 2015)

Sieht gut aus und für den Forumsnick "Duckeggundweg" bekommst du schon mal die volle Punktzahl


----------



## duckeggundweg (15. September 2015)

Cool das es dir gefällt, Bike und Nick...


----------



## himbeerquark (16. September 2015)

Die Reduktion auf's Fatbike alleine klappt nicht so ganz, darum dem Genesis Caribou gibt es nun bei mir _the second wave of British heavy metal_: Roadrat in Duckegg erstmal mit Resten aus der Restekiste zusammengesteckt.
Das hatte ich aber letztes Jahr schon befürchtet und im Juli 2014 geordert, danke nochmal an Eaven Cycles.

Das Roadrat wird als Schotterweg-Crosser aufgebaut, darum auch die "dicken" 42 mm Reifen


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2015)

restebikes hat man am längsten, klingt komisch ist aber so.

kannst Du mal die reifenfreiheit messen/ablichten bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeerquark (16. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kannst Du mal die reifenfreiheit messen/ablichten bitte


mach ich immer mit, in diesem Fall: Conti Tour Ride 47-622 auf Mavic XM319 28" Felge

Reifenmaß auf Felge mit Conti Tour All 28" Schlauch: 42 mm
Rad ganz rein geschoben bleiben rechts und links 2.5 mm Platz
Rad soweit nach hinten, wie auf bem Bild a oben, bleiben rechts und links ca. 4 mm Platz
Das ist der Platz zwischen den Kettenstreben, Sitzstreben sind unkritisch, weil weiter.

Ich denke beim Fat Frank 50-622 auf dieser Felge wäre Schluss.


----------



## himbeerquark (22. September 2015)

Bremse und Innenlager kamen heute endlich an und ich konnte es zusammenkleben




Beim Vorbau habe ich mich etwas vertan, ausgehend von einem mit 45mm, dachte ich 80 passen, es sollten aber doch eher 100-110 mm sein, muss noch geändert werden.
Teile soweit:
Mavic XM319 LRS mit XT Dynamo und HR-Nabe
SLX Bremse mit 180er Scheiben
SLX Umwerfer und Shifter (I-Spec A)
Sora 50/34 (ohne Umwerfer)
Deore 11-32 Kasette
Chris King Headset
Planet-X Fastbar Pink
Oury Mountain Grips Pink
Edelux II Rosa
Brooks Colt


----------



## Schibbl (22. September 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Sora 50/34 (ohne Umwerfer)


Fingershift? Unpraktikabel.
Mit Schutzblechen sieht es sicher "runder" aus. Ich vermute am Aufbau, dass es ein edler Commuter wird. Und der Lenker passt perfekt zu deinem Forumnick.


----------



## 18hls86 (23. September 2015)

Ich denke, der macht das mit dem Fuß? So wie die meisten.
Gibt aber dreckige Schuhe!


----------



## himbeerquark (23. September 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Fingershift? Unpraktikabel.





18hls86 schrieb:


> Ich denke, der macht das mit dem Fuß? So wie die meisten.



Ist eigentlich als 1x10 gedacht und muss noch umgebaut werden, die Sora war wegen Angebotspreis der günstigste Weg an ein 50er Kettenblatt zu kommen. 
Zum commuten ist es auch nicht gedacht, dafür ist der Arbeitsweg leider zu weit und zu bergig. Gedacht ist es fürs Konditionstraining als Ausgleich zum Fatbike, was zwar bergauf dicke Schenkel macht, aber bisher die Ausdauer in der Ebene nicht signifikant verbesserte und mit dem Roadrat sind im ersten Test gestern locker flockig 15 km/h mehr auf selber Radwegstrecke drin


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2015)

finde es irgendwie gut.


----------



## Schibbl (23. September 2015)

himbeerquark schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich als 1x10 gedacht und muss noch umgebaut werden ...


Dann vergiss nicht eine KeFü zu montieren. Dieses günstige Stück Alu und Plastik ist schwierig einzustellen aber danach so Problemlos, dass es mittlerweile an drei Rädern bei mir Verwendung findet.


----------



## himbeerquark (24. September 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Dann vergiss nicht eine KeFü zu montieren.


Die ist wohl wirklich notwendig...ich will die aber eigentlich nicht anbauen. Bei 50-11 fliegt die Kette nach rechts ab und bei 50-32 schaltet das Rad eigenständig aufs kleine Blatt und ich muss es hochfingern. Weil mir das dann alles zu doof war, hab ich's einfach bei 50-20 gelassen, ging auch bei 11% Steigung im Wiegetritt ganz passabel, aber dauerhaft sicher nicht kniegesund. Mal sehen, wie ich das lösen werde.


----------



## Marzocchi (25. September 2015)

Ich fahre auf meinem Roadrat aktuell 1x9. Kettenblatt 38z Narrow Wide und Ritzel 11-32
Mir reicht das absolut aus. Wenn es richtig bergig wird und viel Gepäck dabei ist gehe ich vielleicht auf 1x10 mit 42er Mirfe Ritzel.
Dann kann ich notfalls auch 15% Steigung mit 6 km/h hochkriechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. September 2015)

Ich fahre 42/18 am Roadrat und spare mir den ganzen Rest


----------



## himbeerquark (25. September 2015)

Ich wohne ja im Mittelgebirge und rechts und links ist es immer 300 m höher, da ist SS auf Dauer nichts für meine Knie, im flacheren Land wäre es keine Frage, SS reichte aus.
Ich hab vorhin mal so ein Razze Fazze 44t narrow wide KB bestellt, das soll es erstmal richten


----------



## Marzocchi (25. September 2015)

wenns steil wird, ist 44 / 34 aber immer noch was für dicke Beine  Bin gespannt


----------



## Osakazuki (25. September 2015)

heute ist mein Solaris Aufbau fertig geworden, Sonntag bekommt es Auslauf...


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2015)

Ganz brauchbar. Die schwarze banderole ist in natura cool - auf bildern ... nicht so.


----------



## Schwimmer (25. September 2015)

Osakazuki schrieb:


> heute ist mein Solaris Aufbau fertig geworden, Sonntag bekommt es Auslauf...



Schick, und das bei einem 29"  
Ich finde schwarze Spacer schauen besser aus bei dem schwarzen Vorbau ...
... und falls Du noch schwarze Pedale hast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (25. September 2015)

Osakazuki schrieb:


> heute ist mein Solaris Aufbau fertig geworden, Sonntag bekommt es Auslauf...


Wow. Sieht cool aus. Wird dir bestimmt auch soviel Spaß  machen wie mir. 
Ist die Kette da richtig im Schaltwerk eingefädelt?


----------



## Osakazuki (25. September 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ganz brauchbar. Die schwarze banderole ist in natura cool - auf bildern ... nicht so.


hoffe mal das es brauchbar ist, sonst hätte sich der Aufwand nicht gelohnt 


Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schick, und das bei einem 29"
> Ich finde schwarze Spacer schauen besser aus bei dem schwarzen Vorbau ...
> ... und falls Du noch schwarze Pedale hast ...


hab silberne und schwarze Spacer bestellt und zunächst mal die silbernen genommen... mal schauen wie die anderen aussehen, weniger wäre eh besser, sollte aber unbedingt über das Oberrohr passen


danchoize schrieb:


> Wow. Sieht cool aus. Wird dir bestimmt auch soviel Spaß  machen wie mir.
> Ist die Kette da richtig im Schaltwerk eingefädelt?


jawohl alles richtig so, funktioniert prima...
Danke übrigens, Dein Bike gefällt mir auch richtig gut!


----------



## Eaven (25. September 2015)

Orange Griffe....auch cool


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2015)

@Osakazuki: der spass kommt quasi von alleine. Solider aufbau wollte ich sagen.

Meine zwei sind verkauft. Bleibt noch das bfe...


----------



## Portugiese (4. Oktober 2015)

Dann will ich es hier auch nochmal zeigen. Mittlerweile ist es mein einziges Rad und mutiert langsam vom Crosser zum Tourer. 
Danke auch nochmal an das Team von Eavencycles für das "organisieren" der Gabel. Passt perfekt zum X.


----------



## Marzocchi (4. Oktober 2015)

Super durchdachtes do ist all Bike! Macht sicher viel Spaß  
Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## scylla (4. Oktober 2015)

schlicht und schön!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Oktober 2015)

sieht nach salsa woodchipper aus.

verdrücke gerade eine träne wegen meines X...


----------



## Portugiese (4. Oktober 2015)

Jepp. Ist ein Woodchipper.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Oktober 2015)

sehr schick ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (5. Oktober 2015)

Osakazuki schrieb:


> jawohl alles richtig so, funktioniert prima...



Die Kette ist leider nicht richtig eingefädelt, hat einen Knick an ner Stelle wo kein Rad ist, ganz gut da zu sehen:





- -

Ich seh bisher nur orange New-Solaris...gibts die nicht in anderen Farben?


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

Adlerauge 
stimmt, die Kette gehört hinter den Quersteg am Schaltwerkskäfig!


----------



## danchoize (5. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Adlerauge
> stimmt, die Kette gehört hinter den Quersteg am Schaltwerkskäfig!


Scheint ihm aber so zu taugen .. hatte ich ja schon vor seiner ersten Ausfahrt drauf hingewiesen ... ;-)


----------



## orangerauch (5. Oktober 2015)

der Steg wird halt irgendwann durchgesäbelt sein durch die kette...


----------



## darkJST (5. Oktober 2015)

Das dauert ein weilchen, hatten bei uns auch einen, welcher ne ganze Weile so rumfuhr und sich nach der Abstellung dieses Problems über das verminderte Rasseln freute


----------



## ice_bear (5. Oktober 2015)

Portugiese schrieb:


> Dann will ich es hier auch nochmal zeigen. Mittlerweile ist es mein einziges Rad und mutiert langsam vom Crosser zum Tourer.
> Danke auch nochmal an das Team von Eavencycles für das "organisieren" der Gabel. Passt perfekt zum X.



mit Retroshift, find ich cool


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Oktober 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> der Steg wird halt irgendwann durchgesäbelt sein durch die kette...


 
So habe ich das auch schon gesehen...


----------



## extrafresh78 (8. Oktober 2015)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> So habe ich das auch schon gesehen...


Naja...da muss man aber ganz schön neben der Kappe sein wenn man das nicht merkt.
Mir auch mal beim schnellen Einfädeln der Kette passiert.Nach den ersten Metern sollte das schon auffallen


----------



## Osakazuki (11. Oktober 2015)

Hey @darkJST,

Du hattest ja soooo recht, da habe ich echt Murks gebaut. Danke für Dein Adlerauge und Deine Hartnäckigkeit
Fehler ist jetzt korrigiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (20. Oktober 2015)

So... Es geht los...


----------



## Marzocchi (20. Oktober 2015)

Morgens um 7


----------



## MarcoVau (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab ein klares Ziel vor Augen...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2015)

kein fan des LRS, aber der rest ist dufte.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Oktober 2015)

An dem Fahrrad fehlt *Dreck!*


----------



## Eaven (20. Oktober 2015)

Ihr habt schon gesehen das der Mann seine Trails zum neuen Bike selbst schaufeln will? ....siehe links im Bild....das nenne ich mal Einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (20. Oktober 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kein fan des LRS, aber der rest ist dufte.



Das wird sich noch zeigen...  Aber alleine schon wegen der Farbe...! 



frogmatic schrieb:


> An dem Fahrrad fehlt *Dreck!*



Ich wollte zuerst noch die Kurbel dranschrauben, bevor es auf die D-Line geht... 



Eaven schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon gesehen das der Mann seine Trails zum neuen Bike selbst schaufeln will? ....siehe links im Bild....das nenne ich mal Einsatz!



Da fehlt noch die Kettensäge...


----------



## MarcoVau (20. Oktober 2015)

Mühsam... Eichhörnchen und so...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Oktober 2015)

Huhu will sich einer gerade zufällig von seinem S Rahmen 26" Soul oder Bfe? Bitte PN


----------



## Kosmoprolet (22. Oktober 2015)

Nichts was es nicht schon gegeben hätte, aber für mein erstes aufgebautes Bike ists ganz gut geworden.
Auf jeden Fall macht das Gerät einen Mords-Spaß.


----------



## iManu (22. Oktober 2015)

Na welcher neue Cotic-Pilot kommt aus Bielefeld und lässt sein Bike bei Sattelfest aufbauen ?


----------



## MarcoVau (23. Oktober 2015)

So... Fertig... Danke Carsten, danke Willy, Ken, Mike, Mirko und Mirko...

PS: Die Reverb kommt noch...


----------



## shibby68 (23. Oktober 2015)

Coole Kiste aber die Perspektive lässt den Hobel schön bullig wirken


----------



## MarcoVau (23. Oktober 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Coole Kiste aber die Perspektive lässt den Hobel schön bullig wirken



So war's geplant...


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2015)

Die Felgen passend zu den herbstlichen Blättern und der Rahmen passend zum frischen Gras. Gut geplant


----------



## MarcoVau (23. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Felgen passend zu den herbstlichen Blättern und der Rahmen passend zum frischen Gras. Gut geplant



Hab extra vor drei Tagen den Rasen gemäht, damit heute Abend alles schön frisch aussieht und wieder genug Blätter herumliegen... 
Einfach kann jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (30. Oktober 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429872
> 
> 
> Die Kurbel find ich jetzt echt Kacke, ne schöne Turbine oder XT in schwarz würde geil,passen!
> ...


----------



## MarcoVau (30. Oktober 2015)

Kurbel wurde noch vor der ersten Umdrehung ausgetauscht...


----------



## frogmatic (31. Oktober 2015)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Nichts was es nicht schon gegeben hätte, aber für mein erstes aufgebautes Bike ists ganz gut geworden.
> Auf jeden Fall macht das Gerät einen Mords-Spaß.


Jetzt wo ich nochmal genauer hingeschaut habe: wolltest du keinen Low Clamp Umwerfer montieren und den Zug unterm Oberrohr verlegen?
Schaut etwas unaufgeräumt aus, mit dem Zug auf dem Unterrohr, in meinen Augen...

Oder passt kein konventioneller Umwerfer?
Wie tut denn das Sideswing-Teil?


----------



## Kosmoprolet (31. Oktober 2015)

@frogmatic
Ja das hatte ich mir auch überlegt ob ich mir dadurch die Optik verderbe.Mich störts jetzt im Endeffekt aber nicht sonderlich.
Und falls doch irgendwann, 30 Euro für den Umwerfer sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt.
Die Schaltperformance ist natürlich Sahne im Vergleich zu meiner 20 Jahre alten LX , kann Dir also als (Wieder-) Einsteiger nicht wirklich etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Queristmehr (2. November 2015)

Moin 
schickes bfe geworden marco! hoffentlich komm ich die tage mal zum farhen (vorrausgesetzt rcz liefert die gabel)dann gugg ich mir das mal in live an! 
cheers


----------



## MarcoVau (2. November 2015)

Queristmehr schrieb:


> Moin
> schickes bfe geworden marco! hoffentlich komm ich die tage mal zum farhen (vorrausgesetzt rcz liefert die gabel)dann gugg ich mir das mal in live an!
> cheers



...und wenn meine Gabel kommt, entscheidet es sich noch ob 34er oder 36er... Bleibt spannend...
Garage... Bier...


----------



## scylla (3. November 2015)




----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. November 2015)

Werde mich vom Soda trennen. Würde mich freuen wenn es in gute Hände kommt. Verkauf auch als Rahmenset möglich! Näheres siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## Lennart (11. November 2015)

Got Soul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. November 2015)

Liebe Cotic-Gemeinde,

ich verabschiede mich von Euch. Ich bin einfach zu alt für den Mist  Das Hardtail fahren ist was für junge Leute. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und es bleiben viele schöne Erinnerungen zurück. Natürlich behalte ich den BFe Rahmen. Die Bikemarktanzeige wäre aber schon lustig. Vielleicht schreibe ich die mal aus Jux und Dollerei. "BFe gebraucht, wie neu. Viele Bikeparkeinsätze, hartes Downhillgeballer, Sand aller Herren Länder in den Rohren, einges an Stürzen mitgemacht (auch schwere), abartige Chainsucks erlebt und von miesen 2,5 Schwalbeschlappen malträtiert, ist der Rahmen immer noch wie neu. Sieht nicht so aus, ist er aber, hehe."

Nachdem ich festgestellt habe das dieses Foto es auf die Seiten eines englischen Enduro Magazin geschafft hat (ohne das ich benachrichtigt oder erwähnt wurde) nehme ich es auch als Abschiedsbild:



Wie gesagt ich behalte den Rahmen und würde ihn gerne bei Gelegenheit zum springen/dirten/pumpen aufbauen. Aber wann und ob das passiert steht in den Sternen.

In diesem Sinne bis dann
der André

















Hallo liebe Cotic-Gemeinde,

ich möchte möchte mich vorstellen. Ich bin der André.  Ich war vor einiger Zeit schon mal hier. Jetzt bin ich dank @radjey wieder hier, wenn auch jetzt voll gefedert:



Das Bike ist jetzt erst mal grob zusammen gebaut. Es fehlt noch einiges an Feintuning. Leitungen kürzen, härtere Federate etc. Am liebsten hätte ich ein schwarzes Cockpit und ne schwarze Kurbel. Weiße Felgen wäre auch geil aber ich muss aus Kostengründen auf das zurückgreifen, was ich habe. Am Fender kann man gut sehen welchen Rahmen dieser hier beerbt hat. Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das Baby schlägt.

Bis bald
der André


----------



## frogmatic (12. November 2015)

Ich würde ja sagen, das ist keine Entweder-Oder-Frage... 

Ich mag meine beiden Stahlrösser


----------



## scylla (12. November 2015)

zu dem "zu alt" Thema hast du nichts beizutragen? Das enttäuscht mich jetzt


----------



## Eaven (12. November 2015)

So werden die guten Stücke in der Cotic Familie weiter gereicht.......ich finde es prima


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2015)

recycling ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (12. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> zu dem "zu alt" Thema hast du nichts beizutragen? Das enttäuscht mich jetzt


Ich habe meine Reflexe im Griff, schnappe nicht nach jedem Leckerli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. November 2015)

@frogmatic für mich leider schon. Mein Budget ist extrem begrenzt und ich hab ja noch das "Bigbike" das unterhalten werden will. Das darf dann jetzt endlich dauerhaft big aufgebaut bleiben und muss nicht ständig vom Tourenmodus zum DH/Freeride Modus hin und her gebaut werden...





Wie gesagt ein Dirtbike hätte ich noch gerne. Hoffentlich mutiert das BFe in die Richtung. So mit nur einer Bremse und 110mm an der Front.


----------



## shibby68 (12. November 2015)

sehr coole bikes hier. 
mal ein bild aus der anderen cotic-ecke


----------



## Schwimmer (12. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Reflexe im Griff, schnappe nicht nach jedem Leckerli



... genau, die jungen Dinger haben gut lachen ...


----------



## extrafresh78 (17. November 2015)

Nach langer Pause endlich mal eine kleine Runde auf dem umgebauten BFe. Zweifach Kurbel willkommen


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2015)

Nicht wirklich ein Cotic Bike aber achtet mal auf den Scriftzug unten in der Mitte auf der Scheibe:


----------



## danchoize (22. Dezember 2015)

... au man, warum gibts solche shops nicht bei uns....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Dezember 2015)

...hab ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen  Ist mir so auch noch ich nie passiert! 
Bitte "liken"! Danke 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1940155?in=potdPool

Euch allen ein schönes Fest,- wir treffen uns dann zum abtrainieren!


----------



## thomas1981 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,

über Weihnachten habe ich mein Cotic Solaris zum zweiten mal zum "Leben" erweckt. Der Aufbau ist auf Marathons und CC-Rennen ausgelegt. Dafür kommt eine 1 fach Race Face Kurbel mit XTR Schaltwerk und X1 Kassette zum Einsatz. Neben Thomson Vorbau und Stütze musste unbedingt ein Chris King Steuersatz ans Bike und natürlich alles in schwarz. Im Vergleich zu meinen Carbon Bikes brauch sich das Cotic nicht zu verstecken. Es fährt sich schnell bergauf und bergab kann man es auch richtig rollen lasssen.


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2015)

Schön schlicht - schlicht schön  Flatbars kann ich persönlich nicht soviel abgewinnen, aber das ist ja - wie immer - Geschmackssache.


----------



## tsujoshi (31. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Sattel, Vorbau und Lenker, ab jetzt werden nur noch Verschleißteile getauscht- wieder mal : D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (6. Januar 2016)

schönes teil! gefällt mir richtigu gut in dem blau mit den schwarzen parts.,....


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Januar 2016)

Gestern das Lenkerband dran gefummelt....heute mal fotografiert. Yellow Escapade in L


 


 
  
Aufbaufaden....mit mehr Infos hier


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2016)

Gut geworden. Diesen alte schule lenker hätte ich aber nicht verbaut.
Schon gefahren das gute stück? Denke Du wirst eine menge spass damit haben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Januar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gut geworden. Diesen alte schule lenker hätte ich aber nicht verbaut.
> Schon gefahren das gute stück? Denke Du wirst eine menge spass damit haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Danke, der Oldschool-Lenker wird dann getauscht wenn ich ihn nimmer sehen oder gar fahren möchte.
Leider kann ich zur Fahreigenschaft des Escapade noch nix sagen....hoffentlich hält das Gefummel mit dem Umwerfer und den Shiftern.

Alternativ werde ich umsteigen auf 1x8 / 42Z und 11-32er Kassette..wenn der Umwerfer nerven sollte.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. Januar 2016)

Nicht sehr einladend, was das Oberlenker Fahren betrifft. Trotzdem schön das Gelb und Schwarz.


----------



## Erbse73 (24. Januar 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Nicht sehr einladend, was das Oberlenker Fahren betrifft. Trotzdem schön das Gelb und Schwarz.



Werde ich ja noch erfahren....die Label auf den Felgen gehen aber noch runter....


----------



## sachse1 (26. Januar 2016)

Hatte es schon mal im Trekkingfaden gezeigt, mein Escapade für Alltag und Touren. Fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## Eaven (27. Januar 2016)

Cool, was sind das für stylische Schutzbleche?


----------



## sachse1 (27. Januar 2016)

Sind diese hier in 42 mm Breite
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schutzblech-...hash=item3cf9314191:m:mLiAbJo92z1CnrZ-rOg76Pg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makeabike (8. Februar 2016)

Mein Feierabend-Runden-Bike:

COTIC BFe 26", Size M

ROCK SHOX Revelation Dual Position 120/150mm
ZTR FLOW EX, Hope Pro 2 EVO Naben,
CONTINENTAL X-King /  MountainKing  schlauchlos 2,4"
SHIMANO XT, 1x10 fach
ONEUP COMPONENTS Rad Cage + 42Z Ritzel.
E*THIRTEEN TRS Kurbel
HOPE Steuersatz und Kurbellager
HOPE Kettenblatt 30Z
ROCK SHOX REVERB
HOPE Griffe, Vorbau und Sattelklemme
RENTHAL Fatbar Lite
CRANKBROTHERS Iodine 11 Sattel
AVID Elixir 9 Trail 180/200 mm
ACROS A FLAT SL


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. Februar 2016)

Genug gepimpt ...... Griffe , Pedalen , Flaschenhalter Schrauben  und Schraub-Achsen verbaut ..... jetzt 10910gramm ...... und jetzt werden Kilometer gemacht


----------



## MChaosbiker (11. Februar 2016)




----------



## danchoize (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2016)

Wo gibt's denn die coole Headbadge?


----------



## derAndre (12. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte auch eins oder zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (12. Februar 2016)

Ich auch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## danchoize (12. Februar 2016)

Die werden von Geoff in England gemacht .. ich kläre grade ob er mir eine Handvoll für uns alle schicken kann oder ob ich euch alle Einzeln mit dem Kontakt versorge. 
hier könnt ihr ja mal schauen: http://www.heavygoods.org.uk/Headbadge_Gallery.htm
Aber vielleicht wartet Ihr mit ner anfrage bis ich Antwort von Ihm habe.


----------



## voiture balai (12. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich auch dabei....


----------



## danchoize (12. Februar 2016)

Bitte hier entlang: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/headbadge-sammelbestellung.789558/

Da Gallerie:


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Februar 2016)

Da wird auch das ein oder andere Cotic getestet und Bilder gibt's jetzt schon  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stahl-trail-hardtail-eine-testkolumne.789332/


----------



## Eaven (14. Februar 2016)

Genau, das BFe Bike das wir Andre im Oktober  zur Verfügung gestellt haben. Ich bin gespannt wie es ihm gefallen hat. Aber schon prima das er da so einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht hat. Ich hoffe auf rege  & positive Teilnahme der Cotic Community


----------



## derAndre (14. Februar 2016)

So, schon wieder ich. Das BFe Revival kam viel schneller als Gedacht. Das miese Wetter treibt mich in die Halle. Und da Downhill gerade echt schwierig ist, sind viele Teile vom Downhiller wieder ans Bfe gewandert. Ein paar Dirt mäßige Teile dazu und fertig ist die Street-/Rampen-/Dirt-/Pumptrackwurst:



Also nicht wundern das vorne eine Bremsscheibe verbaut ist aber keine Bremse. Die Laufräder stammen aus dem Downhiller und ich habe keine Lust die Scheibe jedesmal abzubauen.

Damit habe ich mit meinem gefährlichen Halbkönnen auf jeden Fall erst mal ne Menge Spaß. Sollte ich das langfristig weiter betreiben wollen, wird wohl irgendwann ein "richtiger" Dirtrahmen ins Haus kommen.

Bis dahin
der André


----------



## uncle_ffm (15. Februar 2016)

Umbau auf Pike fertig, aber bei dem Sauwetter verschiebe ich die Probefahrt um ein paar Tage.
Schnelles Handyfoto im Keller...


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Februar 2016)

heute mal versucht etwas mehr Reifen ins Solaris zu packen.......geht schon eng zu









650B+ passt nur weil die Felgen so schmal sind. Leider kein 650er Vorderrad mit Steckachse da.....


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2016)

coole Radschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Februar 2016)

Die hose passend zu den elox teilen. Alter styler.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## danchoize (15. Februar 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> heute mal versucht etwas mehr Reifen ins Solaris zu packen.......geht schon eng zu


Anständige dicke 29er sind aber auch im neuen Solaris sehr eng, weil die Delle in der Kettenstrebe eben dort ist wo bei B+ die dickste Stelle ist.


----------



## RnR Dude (17. Februar 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> heute mal versucht etwas mehr Reifen ins Solaris zu packen.......geht schon eng zu



Verglichen mit meinem Solaris ist da ja noch richtig Platz. Welchen Umwerfer hast du verbaut?
Würde der Ground Control 2.3 da noch Platz finden?


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Februar 2016)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Verglichen mit meinem Solaris ist da ja noch richtig Platz. Welchen Umwerfer hast du verbaut?
> Würde der Ground Control 2.3 da noch Platz finden?


FD-M985 Top Swing, den Ground Control hatte ich auch drin - ähnlich breit wie der Slaughter


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2016)

Ground control 2.3 geht auf jeden fall. Bin den lange mit i23 felgen gefahren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> coole Radschuhe



Für Klickies? 

Grüße 

Nils


----------



## og.echnaton (19. Februar 2016)




----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2016)

Nice, was ist das für ein Laufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (19. Februar 2016)

og.echnaton schrieb:


>


Schön schlicht aufgebaut - sehr stimmig  Aber meinst Du das mit den Flatpedals ernst?


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte er nicht? Mein Crosser hat auch manchmal Flachpedale und den Sattel unten 

Das gelb rockt!


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nicht? Mein Crosser hat auch manchmal Flachpedale und den Sattel unten



Aber das bringt meine Weltordnung durcheinander


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Februar 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber das bringt meine Weltordnung durcheinander



Solange er die Bremsleirung noch ordentlich verlegt...


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Februar 2016)

Ein neues BFe erblickte heute das düstere Licht der Welt!


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Februar 2016)




----------



## Eaven (20. Februar 2016)

Toller Aufbau mit dem dezenten Grün!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte es fast nicht gefunden vor lauter Moos...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. Februar 2016)

Aloha!

Wie man sieht, hat mich das gelbe Escapade vom Cotic- Treffen Odenwald nicht mehr losgelassen... bevor es jetzt noch Schutzbleche und diverse Halter für Licht und Bikecomputer bekommt, wollte ich noch ein Bild machen. Leider war es schon stockduster 

So wie es dasteht (10 Jahre alte Anbauteile) wiegt es in Größe "M" 10,2 kg. Für einen leichteren Aufbau als Schönwetterrenner also eine gute Basis...


----------



## dangerousD (20. Februar 2016)

Me gusto! Schönes Ding. Tolle Pedale


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2016)

Kommt gut. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. Februar 2016)

Top , mit der Spyre zufrieden?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Februar 2016)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen  Bilder sind von gestern Nacht, gefahren bin ich heute noch nicht. Außerdem müssen noch Schutzbleche usw. dran. Hoffe, dass es nächste Woche Donnerstag zur ersten Ausfahrt fertig wird


----------



## Eaven (21. Februar 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Top , mit der Spyre zufrieden?


Die Spyre Bremsen sind top. Ich habe div. Bremsen von Avid und Shimano ausprobiert, TRP rules!


----------



## Schibbl (22. Februar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Die Spyre Bremsen sind top. Ich habe div. Bremsen von Avid und Shimano ausprobiert, TRP rules!


Bezieht sich deine Einschätzung ausschließlich auf mechanische Scheibenbremsen? Wie schlägt sich die TRP Spyre im Vergleich zur hydraulischen Sram Force CX1 oder Rival1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (22. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich meine die mechanischen Bremsen. An unseren/meinen Bikes habe ich Standardschaltkomponenten in Kombi mit der mechanischen Spyre. Das ist günstiger und vor allen Dingen auch leichter als eine hydraulische Gruppe. Die  Spyre bremst beidseitig, für ein Crosser oder Graveldingsda ist die Bremspower mehr als ausreichend. Die Montage und Einstellung der Spyre ist fix gemacht. Die Nachstellung des Belsgverschleiß erfolgt über die Zugspannung am Bremskörper, werkzeuglos ist das auch unterwegs easy gemacht.


----------



## og.echnaton (28. Februar 2016)

og.echnaton schrieb:


>



@Eaven das ist ein superstar components LRS mit Stans Iron Cross Felgen.

@dangerousD Wegen den Flats....Es ist halt mein Rad für vieles und daher bieten sich das mehr an als Klicks, die ich allerdings auch noch da hätte.

@guitarman-3000 Die Leitung lässt sich nicht so richtig gerade ziehen...irgendeinen typ?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Februar 2016)

Hm, die Leitung ist dann vermutlich noch vom Transport/ aufrollen verdreht. Du könntest an einer der Flaschenhalter- Aufnahmen eine zusätzliche Schelle anbringen und/ oder mal versuchen, ob Du die Hülle durch biegen etwas gerader bekommst. Zusätzliche Befestigung würde verm. auch den Druckpunkt weiter verbessern!
Ich kämpfe an meinem Bike grad mit den Scheiben. Trotz dreierlei verschiedener Beläge kommt die Spyre grad mit einer Standard- Ultegra- Zange nicht mit. Was hast Du da dran?


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

Erstes mal B+ richtig rangenommen. 
Ist lustig bei den bekannten Nachteilen. 
Weiß nich nicht ob es sich bei mir gegen 29" mit 2,4er Schläppchen durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Eaven (28. Februar 2016)

@guitarman-3000 Die Leitung lässt sich nicht so richtig gerade ziehen...irgendeinen typ?[/QUOTE]

Sende mir eine PM mit deiner Anschrift, ich schicke dir dann einen P-Clip, den kannst du unter die Flaschenhalterschraube klemmen.




In Sachen Bremse Shimano vs TRP....du meinst die BR-RS785? Hm, so verschieden sind da die Einschätzungen. Ich hatte die auch und habe sie gleich wieder ausgebaut. Die Spyre bremst bei mir mit Ultegra Bremshebeln viel besser...finde ich :-(


----------



## Eaven (28. Februar 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467912
> Weiß nich nicht ob es sich bei mir gegen 29" mit 2,4er Schläppchen durchsetzen kann.


So sehe ich das auch, ich habe noch nicht ge-checkt was der Vorteil von einem fast 1Kg schweren Monsterreifen sein soll.


----------



## martn (28. Februar 2016)

Ein 2.3x29er Minion wiegt auch fast n Kilo und der hat recht viele positive Eigenschaften,


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, ich habe noch nicht ge-checkt was der Vorteil von einem fast 1Kg schweren Monsterreifen sein soll.


Naja, die Nobby Nic in 2,8 sind ja trotz tiefem Profil nicht so extrem schwer. 
Bei mir 834 und 867g 
Mein 29er Vorderreifen MK In 2,4 wiegt 710g 
Das Mehrgewicht bei den Felgen ist Ca. 70g 

Beim Nachwiegen hat also B+ also ca 200g pro Rad mehr als 29"
Und das da wo es wehtut: am Umfang. 

Was gewinnt man: die mögliche Kurvenneigung ist schon echt geil, drüberbolzen geht auch echt gut , der allg. Komfortgewinn hingegen ist zu vernachlässigen. 

Bei 0,85bar vorne und 0,95bar hinten bei ca 98kg Systemgewicht


----------



## danchoize (28. Februar 2016)

martn schrieb:


> Ein 2.3x29er Minion wiegt auch fast n Kilo und der hat recht viele positive Eigenschaften,


Wenn ich sie Jungs damit bei uns in Wald sehe (weit und breit kein Steinfeld, oder Erhebung höher als 80m..) frag ich mich aber auch immer ob diese Vorteile denn auch wirklich ausgespielt werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2016)

Der 2.8er nobby ist wenigstens richtig knobby.





Den 29x3.0 knard am VR (kein cotic) finde ich mit ca. 0,6bar schön "bouncy" das macht richtig laube, wenn man sich mal an das selfsteering gewöhnt hat. B+ bin ich noch nicht gefahren, fatbike nur kurz, das war aber eher ernüchternd.


----------



## martn (28. Februar 2016)

Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Frage der Steinfelder oder Höhenmeter, viel mehr des Fahrstils und der Erwartungen an die Haltbarkeit. Einem B+Reifen, der genauso wenig wiegt, wie mein 29x2.3er würde ich beispielsweise nicht trauen. Bei dem niedrigen Luftdruck ist die leichte Karkasse doch nach drei Monaten zerknetet, wenn sie nicht vorher von nem Stein zerschlitzt wurde.


----------



## og.echnaton (29. Februar 2016)

@guitarman-3000 Sram/Avid HS1 vorne (meine ich... ist aus meinem Keller Fundus) hinten auch irgendwas von Sram in 140mm.. bremst beides ok, ist aber natürlich hydraulisch das ganze.


----------



## tsujoshi (29. Februar 2016)

Gestern die Pike auf 140mm umgebaut. Baron fürs Vorderrad, neuer Lenker und Kurbel sind unterwegs. Iwi ist so ein Radl nie fertig


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Februar 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Gestern die Pike auf 140mm umgebaut. Baron fürs Vorderrad, neuer Lenker und Kurbel sind unterwegs. Iwi ist so ein Radl nie fertig



Der Weg ist das Ziel, oder?  

@og.echnaton 
Ich dachte, Du hast auch die Spyre?! Was ist an der Hydraulisch?


----------



## og.echnaton (1. März 2016)

Sram Force1 ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2016)

Wäre jemand an einem "klassischen" BFe Rahmen in S in Cyan zu einem wirklich fairen Kurs interessiert? Ist einfach ein Rahmen zuviel und ich würde ihn gerne in liebevolle Hände übergeben. Hat natürlich seine Kampfspuren nach über 4 Jahren, aber ist technisch noch voll auf der Höhe.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (3. März 2016)

Leider bin ich mit zusammenbauen noch nicht weiter gekommen... dafür hat es heute Morgen noch für ein Sonnenbild gereicht


----------



## Marzocchi (4. März 2016)

Mein neues Solaris. Nicht ganz gewöhnlich. Was hab ich da gebaut?


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2016)

Falsche gabel zum benutzernamen. Ansonsten aber nicht ungewöhnlich, ausser das Du vielleicht doch ein L hättest nehmen können.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## iManu (4. März 2016)

Ist das ne Pike? Dein Rad gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Marzocchi (4. März 2016)

Noch habt ihrs nicht... 

Ich bin bei den Größen mit 183cm immer zwischen M und L. Habe bewusst M genommen. Das Sitzrohr könnte 2cm länger sein, aber der Rest passt perfekt. Vorbau ist vllt sogar noch 1cm zu lang. Wird sich zeigen.

Gabel ist eine 120mm SID


----------



## Schibbl (4. März 2016)

Die 79er Kombi fiel gleich ins Auge. Dennoch fehlt mir der entscheidende Aspekt, um den Sinn der Wahl der verschiedenen Laufradgrößen zu verstehen.


----------



## Marzocchi (4. März 2016)

Nicht schlecht!

Das original Solaris ist noch aus den Anfängen der 29er. Auf der Cotic Seite ist im developement history des Solaris zu lesen, dass es noch auf ca. 46mm Gabelvorlauf optimiert ist. Heutige 29" Gabeln haben meist 51mm, 27,5" Gabeln um 45mm.
Das original Solaris ist auf 470-490mm Gabeleinbaulänge optimiert (mit Sag) - das entspricht 80-100mm FW bei 29".
Die meisten Leute fahren 29" mit 120mm. Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel flacher, das Tretlager (noch) höher und manche Fahrer empfinden das Rad als wenig verspielt bis träge.
Hinzu kommt das hohe Tretlager, das ich (gerade aufgrund meiner rel. langen Beine) an den Cotic Rahmen am wenigsten mag.

Mit der 27," 120mm Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel aufgrund der geringeren Einbaulänge nun etwa so wie bei 29" mit 100mm.
Mit den 27,5" Laufrädern sinkt das Tretlager um ca. 20mm ab - auf für meinen Geschmack immer noch nicht zu tiefe 30,5cm.
Man hat hier jetzt viel mehr das Gefühl "im" Rad zu sitzen.

Ich bin bis jetzt erst eine Runde um den Block gefahren, bisher bestätigt sich die Theorie aber super.
Das Rad ist unheimlich quirlig. Dass die 435mm Kettenstrebe für 27,5" rel. lang sind ist mir bisher gar nicht negativ aufgefallen.
Lenkwinkel, Vorlauf, "kleine" Räder und tiefes Tretlager tun was sie versprechen.
Noch steiler sollte der Lenkwinkel für meinen Geschmack dann aber doch nicht mehr werden. Habe vorhin schon geschaut, dass ich nicht zu viel Sag einstelle.

Natürlich gibt es auch ein Soul für 27,5" - dann aber wieder mit höherem Tretlager und zu einem ganz anderen Preis als ein gebrauchtes Solaris. Müsste das Rad dann ja auch so fahren wie es gedacht ist


----------



## Schibbl (4. März 2016)

Sehr gut erklärt. Danke für den umfangreichen Exkurs.


----------



## dangerousD (5. März 2016)

@Marzocchi 
Schöner Aufbau. Deine doch recht theoretische Erklärung ließ mich allerdings ein wenig schmunzeln. Ich fahre mein 2014er Solaris seit jeher mit 120mm FW an der Front, und das auch noch mit einer Gabel mit nur 46mm Offset. Bin damals direkt von einem Nicolai Argon 26" mit 160er Lyrik auf das Solaris mit 29" umgestiegen - und war überrascht, dass ich meinen Fahrstil nicht adaptieren musste. Das Rad ist wendig, quirlig, liegt super in der Luft und geht durch Kurven wie das Messer durch die Butter. Ein "zu tiefes" Tretlager konnte ich nie feststellen...

Aber wie heißt es so schön: grau ist alle Theorie (gilt für meine, wie für Deine). Hauptsache, das Rad paßt Dir und macht Spaß. In diesem Sinne: get out & ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (5. März 2016)

"Aber wie heißt es so schön: grau ist alle Theorie (gilt für meine, wie für Deine). Hauptsache, das Rad paßt Dir und macht Spaß. In diesem Sinne: get out & ride "

Ich hätte für den Kommentar auch mehr als einen Daumen spendiert wenn es die MTB-News -Software hergegeben hätte


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2016)

Latürnich, recht hat er der dingsbums.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (6. März 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> "Aber wie heißt es so schön: grau ist alle Theorie (gilt für meine, wie für Deine). Hauptsache, das Rad paßt Dir und macht Spaß. In diesem Sinne: get out & ride "
> 
> Ich hätte für den Kommentar auch mehr als einen Daumen spendiert wenn es die MTB-News -Software hergegeben hätte


    

Ich helfe gern


----------



## Marzocchi (6. März 2016)

Sorry Jungs, ich wollte euch mit dem nerdigen Zeug weder ärgern noch langweilen.

Mein erstes Rad habe ich ausgesucht, weil mir die Farbe gefallen hat. Beim zweiten hab ich schon auf eine passende Rahmengröße geachtet. So beim fünfundzwanzigsten probiert mancher halt an Details rum und achtet auf persönliche Vorlieben und Gegebenheiten.
Das ist wohl die letzte Stufe bevor man sich einen Rahmen auf Maß bauen lässt. Und die vorletzte bevor man selbst zum Schweißgerät greift.

Natürlich ist das Solaris auch von der Stange ein toller Rahmen.
Ich bin mehrere Jahre ein 26" Soul in L gefahren. Immer gut. 100% zufrieden hat es mich aber nie gemacht.
Ich bin gespannt, ob sich das neue Rad für mich als noch bessere Lösung erweist.


----------



## dangerousD (6. März 2016)

Ach was, das passt schon... wir Stahlradfahrer sind doch ohnehin als Nerds abgestempelt


----------



## Schwimmer (6. März 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ach was, das passt schon... wir Stahlradfahrer sind doch ohnehin als Nerds abgestempelt



... na Stahlradfahrer gelten doch eher als Innovationsverweigerer    ...


----------



## duckeggundweg (6. März 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... na Stahlradfahrer gelten doch eher als Innovationsverweigerer    ...


_
Na darum hat mein Stahl RR auch 18 Jahre gehalten und mein erstes Alu MTB nur 2 1/2 Jahre..._

Von daher bin ich gerne ein "Innovationsvereigerer"!


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2016)

Auch bei stahl hat sich einiges getan, besonders bei den rohrsätzen und der verarbeitung. Das ovalisierte oberrohr der cotic rahmen zum beispiel...

Ewig gestrig sind eher die wahlplakate im rheinhessischen hinterland... tjunge...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwimmer (6. März 2016)

duckeggundweg schrieb:


> _Na darum hat mein Stahl RR auch 18 Jahre gehalten und mein erstes Alu MTB nur 2 1/2 Jahre..._
> Von daher bin ich gerne ein "Innovationsvereigerer"!



Naja, Innovation wird's von der Bike-Industrie genannt, nüchtern betrachtet ist das meiste nur Umsatz generieren ...
... und je schneller etwas kaputt geht oder die absolute Innovation sein soll, desto schneller drehen sich die Dollar-Zeichen in Äuglein der Manager ...


a.nienie schrieb:


> Auch bei stahl hat sich einiges getan, besonders bei den rohrsätzen und der verarbeitung. Das ovalisierte oberrohr der cotic rahmen zum beispiel...
> ...



"modern steel hardtail" sacht Cy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2016)

Ja. Modern aber ohne knick in den rohren  das kann man nicht genug loben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwimmer (6. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ja. Modern aber ohne knick in den rohren  das kann man nicht genug loben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



... und vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen 26" mit dem BFe ...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das ovalisierte oberrohr der cotic rahmen zum beispiel...


Ovales Chromoly gibt es aber schon mindestens seit den frühen 80ern.


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

Der schlecht Anschluss vom ovalen Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr ist eins der drei Details am Solaris Rahmen das mich etwas stört. 



Die anderen zwei: 
Der wenige Platz für die hintere Bremsscheibe. 
Die Delle in der Kettenstrebe für den Reifen ist an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2016)

Ich vergas: das Rad fährt sich trotzdem traumhaft.


----------



## /dev/random (7. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Der schlecht Anschluss vom ovalen Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr ist eins der drei Details am Solaris Rahmen das mich etwas stört.


Das ist beim BFe aber auch so. Am Anfang ging mir das auch etwas auf'n Keks, mittlerweile ist es mir egal; ich schau beim fahren (meistens) woanders hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2016)

Das mit der delle gilt für den 29er lrs? Zeigen bitte.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (7. März 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Der schlecht Anschluss vom ovalen Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr ist eins der drei Details am Solaris Rahmen das mich etwas stört.



Das ist auch am BFe hässlich. Is mir wurscht... äh... bifi


----------



## Marzocchi (7. März 2016)

Also das ist 27,5. Kommt in meiner Theorie gar nich vor


----------



## f00f (8. März 2016)

.


----------



## Schwimmer (8. März 2016)

Hallo Oli,

keine Nachsicht ... 
Ist doch sehr schick geworden ...


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2016)

bis auf die bremsen schick.


----------



## tsujoshi (8. März 2016)

Sehr schönes BFe, wirklich schick geworden  Und 26" im 27,5" Rahmen funzen super. Fahr ich auch so, nur mit 140mm


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2016)

Die Guide ist doch nett


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. März 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes BFe, wirklich schick geworden  Und 26" im 27,5" Rahmen funzen super. Fahr ich auch so, nur mit 140mm



Das dürfte dann auch das Tretlager auf eine angemessene Höhe bringen.


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2016)

habe mit avid keine guten erfahrungen. bb7 ausgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (9. März 2016)

Danke euch allen 

@a.nienie Ich komme mit der Guide bzw Elixir besser zurecht als Shimano XT; jeder wie er mag.
@tsujoshi Ich muss zugeben, dass dein BFe mMn das (bisher) schönste hier im Thread ist (war) 
Hast Du einen Vergleich zu 160mm vorne und lohnt sich der Umstieg? Kommt das Tretlager mit 140mm nicht zu tief?


----------



## tsujoshi (9. März 2016)

Das Tretlager liegt mit der 27,5" Pike, Baron 2.4 vorne und Ardent 2.4 hinten bei 322mm. Das passt perfekt für mich. Fahren tut es sich wirklich gut, ausgewogener. Es es ist noch ein wenig quirliger, aber immer noch sehr ruhig wenns mal schnell wird- ich fühle mich bisher einfach wohler mit getravelter Gabel. Fahr sie eh recht straff am HT, hab also die 160mm kaum genutzt. Bergauf geht's auch ein bisschen besser. Das ist ja eh die Achillesferse vom BFe. 
Alles in allem ist das 275er BFe mit 26" und 140mm perfekt- bis auf den SW eben. 
Mit dem Tretlager könnte ich auch mit 300mm noch gut leben wenn ich ehrlich bin da man seit 1x eh meist kleine KB vorne fährt.


----------



## f00f (9. März 2016)

Danke für deinen Bericht, das hört sich ganz gut an. Ich werde mir mal einen Airshaft holen und 140mm ausprobieren.


----------



## muwata (11. März 2016)

Ja  27, 5er Bfe mit 26" Schlappen passt mir auch super, fahre mit einer FOX FLOAT 150 mm in 27, 5", bergauf geht's gemütlich aber auch steile Rampen sind kein Problem.  Frage mich aber immer noch ob wirklich mal ein 27, 5" Laufrad und einem 2, 4 oder 2, 35er Reifen als Hinterrad passen ohne in der Kurve die Kettenstreben zu polieren? Falls mal wirklich 26" tot ist.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2016)

Die letzte im Bunde


----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2016)

Ganz schön ruhig hier...

Dann will ich mal wieder. Das British Racing Green hat es mir angetan. So sehr, dass ich meiner Frau ein Ostergeschenk machen musste  Dienstag kam der Soul-mate für mein Solaris mit der Post, und jetzt kann die Post abgehen. Verbaut ist was Altes, was Neues und was Grünes  Das Modernste am Bike sind wohl die Geo und der 1x11 Antrieb. Aber seht selbst:








 

Witzig: die olle 115mm DualAir Reba bietet schon Platz für 27,5". Aktuell steht das Rad auf 26", passt meiner Guten damit perfekt. 

Danke nochmal an Carsten @Eaven , der das Ganze möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. März 2016)

Das sieht aber nach einer 29er Reba aus. Schön hier mal was anderes zu sehen.


----------



## dangerousD (24. März 2016)

Jup, habe ich mir auch gedacht. Die Gabel hatte ich vor acht Jahren gebraucht gekauft - gab es da überhaupt schon 29"?  Sie funktioniert jedenfalls noch tadellos, wurde ohnehin nur wenig bewegt. Und passt wider Erwarten super ins Soul - erstmal kein Update erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. März 2016)

Ja. Die gab es. Außerdem habe ich das 26er Modell aus 2006 noch Keller stehen. Normaler Abstand zum Reifen.
Das habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden.

http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/2007/01/22/29er-disadvantages/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. März 2016)

Das Schöne ist, dass der Rahmen ja bis 140mm darf. Die Einbauhöhe müsste also locker hinhauen. Ich würde die Sprühdose schwingen und das Casting orange färben.


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist, dass der Rahmen ja bis 140mm darf. Die Einbauhöhe müsste also locker hinhauen. Ich würde die Sprühdose schwingen und das Casting orange färben.



Eben - deshalb passt sie ja so gut. Schöner Zufall also. Orange wäre mir zu viel des Guten, eher Lack ab, polieren und Klarlack drüber. Für den klassischen British Racing Look.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2016)

Solider aufbau. Decals von der gabel und velöhead drauf ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Solider aufbau. Decals von der gabel und velöhead drauf ;-)



Woher nehmen? Hast Du wieder welche?


----------



## Eaven (25. März 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ja. Die gab es. Außerdem habe ich das 26er Modell aus 2006 noch Keller stehen.


......dein Keller würde ich auch gern mal besichtigen, wahrscheinlich eine Schatzkammer 
@dangerousD .....das hast du ja flott aufgebaut. Ohne das die Liebste was gemerkt hat ?!


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @dangerousD .....das hast du ja flott aufgebaut. Ohne das die Liebste was gemerkt hat ?!



Fast. Sie hat ja das Paket angenommen  Probesitzen war erfolgreich. Und obwohl sie ja "eigentlich kein neues Rad gebraucht hat", gefällt es ihr sehr gut. Leider regnet es im Moment, so dass die erste Ausfahrt noch warten muss. 

...ich konnte den Rahmen nicht einfach so im Ständer hängen lassen. Der schrie förmlich "bau mich auf!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Woher nehmen? Hast Du wieder welche?


hab neulich noch welche gefunden, das sind aber wirklich die letzten. Schick mir bitte deine adresse per PM.

Btw: demnächst trudelt ein umschlag mit diesen hier ein


----------



## Kloses (26. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

das Schicksal meinte es gut mit mir... und nahm mir mein Canyon  
Rahmenbruch auf'm Hometrail... zum 2. mal!

Da ich auf Canyon absolut kein Bock mehr hatte, die Teile aber so weit wie möglich wieder verwendet werden sollte, bin ich zum Cotic BFe gekommen.

2015er Cotic BFe in L, Antrieb: XTR 3x9, Bremse: Guide RSC 200/180, LRS: DT Swiss M1800 26", Gabel: FOX Talas RLC 150mm, KS Super Natural 150mm, CrankBrothers Mallet, CGuide, Nokons

Hier die Bilder vom ersten richtigen Einsatz


----------



## Eaven (26. März 2016)

Schöner Aufbau und mit einer Fox eine seltene Kombi. Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem BFe wünsche ich und willkommen in der Cotic Community


----------



## ousermaat (4. April 2016)

Hallo,
hier mein 2015er escapade. 39x16 ist für Potsdam und Umgebung ziemlich perfekt. Falls es doch steil wird, wird es (dank Paul shifter adapter) im Nu zum 1x10 umgebaut. Grösse ist L und Gewicht so wie es steht bei 9,5 kg. Macht richtig richtig spass, nochmal Danke Carsten! 



Gruss,
Philippe


----------



## danchoize (4. April 2016)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein 2015er escapade. 39x16 ist für Potsdam und Umgebung ziemlich perfekt.


Sieht schick aus .. wie stellst du die Kettenlspannung ein?

Edit: habs gesehen, die Ausfaller sind horizontal .. cool


----------



## ousermaat (4. April 2016)

Danke  Ja bis 2016 hatte der escapade horizontale Ausfaller...


----------



## Eaven (4. April 2016)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein 2015er escapade.
> Gruss,
> Philippe


@ousermaat Schickes Rad....was ist das für eine Gabel? Die WTB Nano's sind echt beliebt bei der Cotic Community, wir bestellen die ständig beim Shocker Florian und haben sie jetzt auf Lager. Ich der Race-Version sind die Nano's auch gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## ousermaat (4. April 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @ousermaat was ist das für eine Gabel?


die Gabel ist von S4C in Potsdam, wird glaube ich unter viele Labels verkauft. Ja, die WTB sind super. Die Race mit latex Schläuche ist eine klasse kombi, leicht und super komfortabel.


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @ousermaat Schickes Rad....was ist das für eine Gabel? Die WTB Nano's sind echt beliebt bei der Cotic Community, wir bestellen die ständig beim Shocker Florian und haben sie jetzt auf Lager. Ich der Race-Version sind die Nano's auch gar nicht so schwer.


wtb nano geht wie zäpfchen.

*@ousermaat*: hast Du die paul klemme einzeln bekommen? gab es doch nur im set, oder?


----------



## ousermaat (4. April 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wtb nano geht wie zäpfchen.
> 
> *@ousermaat*: hast Du die paul klemme einzeln bekommen? gab es doch nur im set, oder?


Klemme ist der sram shifter adaptator, nicht die Klemme für Thumbies. Hatte ich von einem Freund. Es soll aber auch ganz gut mit eine Umwerferschelle oder eine Sattelklemme funktionieren, letztere muss halt dann immer am Lenker bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoBLEE (4. April 2016)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mein 2015er escapade. 39x16 ist für Potsdam und Umgebung ziemlich perfekt. Falls es doch steil wird, wird es (dank Paul shifter adapter) im Nu zum 1x10 umgebaut. Grösse ist L und Gewicht so wie es steht bei 9,5 kg. Macht richtig richtig spass, nochmal Danke Carsten! Anhang anzeigen 479834


Moin

Tolles Rad. Sieht schick aus.
9,5 KG kommen mir allerdings etwas zu schwer vor wenn ich dein Bild betrachte. Ist es eine Schätzung? Oder ist dein LRS zu schwer ?

Grüße aus HH


----------



## ousermaat (4. April 2016)

BoBLEE schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Tolles Rad. Sieht schick aus.
> 9,5 KG kommen mir allerdings etwas zu schwer vor wenn ich dein Bild betrachte. Ist es eine Schätzung? Oder ist dein LRS zu schwer ?
> ...


Danke schön! Tja, ich habe einfach eine billige Kofferwaage benutzt und dachte sind halt die dicken Reifen . Jetzt hast du meine Neugier geweckt, werde es demnächst anders wiegen  Und Gewicht ist wie auf dem Bild, inkl Pedale, Flaschenhalter und 2x über 470g Reifen (sind aber wirklich jeden Gramm wert)
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. April 2016)

Das doch eher mal eine erfreulich realistische Gewichtsangabe. Man ist schon öfter mal erstaunt, was manch einer für Angaben macht oder für Erwartungen hat. Als ich meinen Opium Crosser verkaufte, haben Leute wegen 9,5 Kilo abgesagt. Dabei war da mit Alu Rahmen, Carbongabel und Mittelklasse Austattung nicht viel mehr zu holen. Die Gewichtsangaben scheinen im Forum eher mit denen von Frauen vergleichbar. Hehehe. Tolles Rad.


----------



## MChaosbiker (5. April 2016)

Genau Dennis , welche "Unglaublichen" Leichtgewichte hier manchmal gepostet bzw. verkauft werden


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. April 2016)

Hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe mit 650b Hinterrad. Soll angeblich 1 Grad Lenkwinkel bringen... Leider hats gestern zu sehr geschüttet, als daß ich das bestätigen könnte. Fährt sich weiterhin ganz "normal".


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2016)

Aloha Cotic Gemeinde,

schweren Herzens habe ich mich entschieden die Rakete wieder abzugeben. Nicht weil das Bike nicht funktioniert, sondern schlicht weil ich zu kurze Beine für den Rahmen habe. Ich habe darüber nachgedacht das Gusset zu entfernen und das Sitzrohr zu kürzen, denn dann würde er perfekt passen aber das ist dann doch ein wenig zu krass. Verkaufen würde ich Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Über den Steuersatz und Sattelklemme können wir dann im Zweifel reden. Der Rahmen hat natürlich deutliche Gebrauchsspuren und mir wäre eine persönliche Übergabe am liebsten. Weitere Fotos und Details bei Interesse. Carsten ich hoffe das ist für Dich in Ordnung das ich das hier poste. Falls nicht, kurze PN und nehme es wieder raus.

Das ist das Baby:




Sollte jemand interesse haben einfach via PN melden. Ich stelle es irgendwann auch in den Bikemarkt aber ich dachte hier bleibt es in der "Familie".

Bis dann
der André


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2016)

ein L rahmen?


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2016)

Ja.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2016)

gut. zu groß für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. April 2016)

Frag doch mal bei Blue-Craft oder so an. Die machen dir das bestimmt ordentlich, mit einem neuen Gusset


----------



## frogmatic (12. April 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Blue-Craft oder so an. Die machen dir das bestimmt ordentlich, mit einem neuen Gusset


Wenn der Rahmen von der Länge passt wäre das verlockend sinnnvoll


----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2016)

Kleine Schnapper von meinem Escapade. Nach wie vor super zufrieden. 
Macht auf leichten Trails und auch im Alltag eine gute Figur.


----------



## tsujoshi (15. April 2016)




----------



## bobzon (17. April 2016)




----------



## Eaven (17. April 2016)

Unser Testbike:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2016)

... sehr gut.

Die lenkerenden macht ihr aber noch zu, ja.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## danchoize (17. April 2016)

Geiles Bike. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das Rahmen und LRS dieselbe Zielgruppe haben.


----------



## iManu (17. April 2016)

Was wiegt dein Rocket?
Es ist sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Schwimmer (17. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Geiles Bike. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das Rahmen und LRS dieselbe Zielgruppe haben.



Ja, der der LRS von Hope wäre geil ...
Aber schon sehr schickes Bike ...


----------



## frogmatic (18. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Geiles Bike. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das Rahmen und LRS dieselbe Zielgruppe haben.


Wie meinen dieses?


----------



## Eaven (18. April 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Das Rocket ist ein AM/Enduro Bike, da passen schon M70'er Räder. 

Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch darin an einem Bike mit Stahlrahmen Carbonteile zu verbauen. Carbon finde ich durchaus ok, die Teile sollten aber bei "artgerechter" Nutzung dauerhaltbar sein. Das ist bei Syntace und auch ENVE gegeben 

Das Bike wiegt an die 14kg.


----------



## Eaven (18. April 2016)

In diesem Zusammenhang: Das Bike unten ist eher als Projektbike zu sehen und nicht als Prototyp. 

Die Rocket-Plattform ist ausbaufähig und es wird sicher Droplink-Varianten mit anderen Federwegen geben, aber mit Carbontteilen ist da nichts in Planung.


----------



## danchoize (18. April 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wie meinen dieses?





Eaven schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Das Rocket ist ein AM/Enduro Bike, da passen schon M70'er Räder.
> Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch darin an einem Bike mit Stahlrahmen Carbonteile zu verbauen.



Grundsätzlich völlig Richtig .. ich hab an meinem Solaris ja auch Carbon verbaut (Thomson Trail C Lenker und demnächst die Eagle XX Kurbel)


OK, vielleicht liegt es auch an mir.. ich bin vielleicht einfach kein Fan von ENVE Laufrädern, da ich den Preis oft nicht ganz angemessen finde. 
Die Qualitäten und das sie für den Bereich passend sind, will ich gar nicht in Frage stellen.

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht das ein Rocket vielleicht eher dem Fahrertypus "Punkiger-Schredder" gefällt, der dann eben nicht nochmal 2.5K für den LRS obendrauf legt. 
Alles was ich damit sagen wollte, das die Käufergruppen sich in meinen Augen nicht gross überschneiden.. mehr nicht. 
In Kombination mit RaceFace Next Kurbel, Fox 36 Gabel und Float X2, XX1, ENVE Vorbau, Syntace Pedalen ..etc .. würden die ENVE Räder dann auch wieder weniger hervorstechen ..


----------



## danchoize (18. April 2016)

Alleine Die Farbe ist der Hammer !



Eaven schrieb:


>


----------



## DAKAY (18. April 2016)

Genau so würde ich es auch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (18. April 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> In Kombination mit RaceFace Next Kurbel, Fox 36 Gabel und Float X2, XX1, ENVE Vorbau, Syntace Pedalen ..etc .. würden die ENVE Räder dann auch wieder weniger hervorstechen ..


.....ok, ja, stimmt....wir hatten die Räder rumstehen und ich wollte die mal ausprobieren. Fahren sich sehr geil, aber die Montage der Maxxis Reifen "was a pain in the ass".


----------



## danchoize (18. April 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....ok, ja, stimmt....wir hatten die Räder rumstehen und ich wollte die mal ausprobieren. Fahren sich sehr geil, aber die Montage der Maxxis Reifen "was a pain in the ass".



Dafür hopsen sie dir nicht beim Kurven fahren runter wie bei den RYDE Trace Felgen... 
Reifen mit Seifenwasser gefügig gemacht?
Die haben halt kein sehr tiefes Felgenbett .. gut weil die Felgenkammer viel Volumen hat .. dafür beim Reifenwechsel .. huihui..

Und ausprobieren würde ich die jederzeit .. ist bestimmt total steif und direkt vom Fahrgefühl ..

Edit: Rückwirkend festgestellt: dies war mein 1000er Beitrag in diesem Forum


----------



## Eaven (18. April 2016)

Die ENVE-Felgenflanken sind sehr hoch und der Maxxis Wulst generell sehr widerspenstig. Auch wenn man den Wulst auf der einen Seite mittig ins Felgenbett legt, bekommt man den Reifen nur mit roher Gewalt auf die Felge gehebelt. Da sind schon mal vier/fünf Reifenheber flöten gegangen. Dann sitzt der Reifen wie Bombe im Felgenbett und bewegt sich keinen MM. Da fliegt auf sicher nie der Reifen von der Felge! Wenn wir den Reifen mal tauschen dann müssen wir den wohl rausschneiden 

Ich muss aber dazu sagen das andere Laufrad/Reifen Kombinationen mit ENVE-Felgen bisher bei der Montage stressfrei waren. Vielleicht haben wie einen Montagsreifen von Maxxis erwischt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. April 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Die ENVE-Felgenflanken sind sehr hoch und der Maxxis Wulst generell sehr widerspenstig. Auch wenn man den Wulst auf der einen Seite mittig ins Felgenbett legt, bekommt man den Reifen nur mit roher Gewalt auf die Felge gehebelt. Da sind schon mal vier/fünf Reifenheber flöten gegangen. Dann sitzt der Reifen wie Bombe im Felgenbett und bewegt sich keinen MM. Da fliegt auf sicher nie der Reifen von der Felge! Wenn wir den Reifen mal tauschen dann müssen wir den wohl rausschneiden
> 
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen das andere Laufrad/Reifen Kombinationen mit ENVE-Felgen bisher bei der Montage stressfrei waren. Vielleicht haben wie einen Montagsreifen von Maxxis erwischt.



Kann ich bestätigen ...
Seifenwasser half da leider nicht viel,sondern nur permanentes walken/dehnen mit den Reifenhebern und von Hand.
Nach gefühlten 2h und 4-5 Reifenheber später bekam das Wort Wurstfinger eine ganz neue Bedeutung.
Ne Panne möchte ich mit der Kombi nicht haben...
@Eaven :ENVE Decals,Photoshop?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Ock (19. April 2016)

So endlich geschafft mein BFe fertig aufzubauen und eine Runde zufahren. Als Teststrecke musste der Pumptrack in Hannover ran, muss sagen einfach geiles Bike.




























Morgen gehts in den Deister. Denke mal kann mich jetzt als Mitglied der Cotic Familie zählen. 

Bevor ich es vergesse würde ich mich hier noch bei Carsten bedanken, für die schnellen und netten Antworten. Und natürlich für die Probefahrt. Danke und weiter so.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Queristmehr (19. April 2016)

Geiles Teil gefällt mir richtig gut
Evtl andere Decals dann passts 1000%


----------



## Ducsasch (19. April 2016)

Die Decals machen das Design doch erst außergewöhnlich ...


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2016)

Finde das gelb als kontrast klasse.
Radaufbau ist auch gut. Viel spass und immer mit hirn ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## nervy1962 (19. April 2016)

Richtig geiles BFE!!
Lass ja die Decals dran.
Farbklekse gehören ans Bike und natürlich "Naturklekse";-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (20. April 2016)

@Ock :Geiles Gerät

Grüße

Nils


----------



## danchoize (20. April 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> So endlich geschafft mein BFe fertig aufzubauen und eine Runde zufahren.
> Morgen gehts in den Deister. Denke mal kann mich jetzt als Mitglied der Cotic Familie zählen.



Sehr geiles Rad. Irgendwie liebe ich diese Farbkombination.
Viel Spaß am Deister. 

Ich fahr auch lieber mit Schloss als mit Nietstift, aber gleich 3 mal Kettenschloss?


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2016)

@Ock : Wirklich schick geworden - viel Spass damit und willkommen in der Familie 

Ich persönlich würde noch die Decals von den Felgen ziehen - ist im Wortsinne "clean" und beseitigt Störfarben  Dann kommt das Gelb von Cotic- und Maxxis-Schriftzug besser zur Geltung. Zumindest bis zur ersten Schlammpackung


----------



## Ock (20. April 2016)

Danke an alle. Eigentlich wollte ich die Decals der Fox in Rahmenfarben, also grau/gelb und die Felgen eventuell ein stealth. Wobei das eventuell der rote Farbklecks wäre. Aber mal sehen. Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joerg61 (20. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber manche Moppeds sehen einfach geiler aus als andere, obwohl die gleichen Brocken dran sind.
Deins gehört zu den geilen.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2016)

Da übersieht man auch gerne die goldiefox.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherrytec (20. April 2016)

...mmmmhh sehr sehr geil das Befe...


----------



## Affekopp (26. April 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Danke an alle. Eigentlich wollte ich die Decals der Fox in Rahmenfarben, also grau/gelb und die Felgen eventuell ein stealth.(...)



Ähnliches wäre mein Tipp gewesen. Felgendecals in stealth ist jedoch nur unnötige Arbeit - weg damit und gut ist. Das Maxxis-Gelb passt schon Ideal zu den Cotic Decals - und das bringt genau den richtigen Kontrast. 

Die Decals der Fox noch in grau/gelb und das Rad ist perfekt abgestimmt. Aber auch jetzt schon wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## Affekopp (26. April 2016)

Ock schrieb:


>



... hast du die Kette aus 4 Einzelstücken zusammengebaut? 

Und eine sehr gute Reifenwahl - ist auch mein Lieblingkombi für mein "Trailhardtail"


----------



## Ock (26. April 2016)

ja die Kette musste tatsächlich schon öfters mit umziehen. Aber sie tut es noch und die Kettenglieder lagen noch rum, hatte mir dann das Geld gespart für eine neue. Gibt eine neue, wenn das neue Kettenblatt dran kommt. 

Die Reifen lagen tatsächlich auch noch rum, wobei die Kombi super ist.


----------



## martn (30. April 2016)

Neulich stand da ein artgerechter Fahrradständer im Wald rum...



British Trail Steel by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## Kloses (8. Mai 2016)

TRAIL STEEL 

Hab meinem mal ein Upgrade verpasst... neuer LRS


----------



## tsujoshi (10. Mai 2016)

Reumütig kehre ich in den Kreis der Cotic- fahrer zurück. Mit dem Meta HT bin ich einfach nicht warm geworden.
Momentan wieder mit 160mm, für'n Park ganz praktisch...


----------



## frogmatic (11. Mai 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Reumütig kehre ich in den Kreis der Cotic- fahrer zurück. Mit dem Meta HT bin ich einfach nicht warm geworden.


Willkommen zurück 

Steckt halt doch mehr in den Rädern... ich freue mich jedesmal wenn ich mit meinem BFe (und dem Rocket, natürlich) unterwegs bin


----------



## arghlol (11. Mai 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Reumütig kehre ich in den Kreis der Cotic- fahrer zurück. Mit dem Meta HT bin ich einfach nicht warm geworden.
> Momentan wieder mit 160mm, für'n Park ganz praktisch...


Optisch gewinnt auf jeden Fall das Cotic!
Was waren die Gründe? Mehr Details!


----------



## tsujoshi (11. Mai 2016)

Das Meta ging bergauf wesentlich besser. Bergab war es mir aber irgendwie zu unruhig und hat mir nie die Sicherheit vermittelt wie es das BFe getan hat. Wenn du dann den Berg runterschüsselst und dabei immer weißt dass mit dem BFe mehr gegangen wäre, dann musst du wieder zurück wechseln. Wobei das tiefe Tretlager vom Meta schon genial war.
Und das BFe hat einfach mehr Charakter...wenn du es bergauf verfluchst und bergab Loblieder singst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Und das BFe hat einfach mehr Charakter...wenn du es bergauf verfluchst und bergab Loblieder singst



für den Spruch musste ich jetzt "Gewinner" drücken


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Mai 2016)

Restekisten-Low-Budget-Aufbau:


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Mai 2016)

So ne Restekiste hätt ich auch gern!! Geiles Solaris  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2016)

Ist das eine maverick?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2016)

Ne, ist ne Flame.
Sau gutes Rad. Möglicherweise das schönste Solaris.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Mai 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne, ist ne Flame.



Stimmt. Eine German-A Flame Boost mit 100mm, um genau zu sein.



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sau gutes Rad. Möglicherweise das schönste Solaris.



Danke, aber das wird den vielen tollen Solaris-Aufbauten hier nicht gerecht. Eigentlich ist es ziemlich wild zusammengewürfelt - Restekiste halt - und mit Ausnahme von Rahmen und Gabel sind alle Teile entweder abgeranzt oder ziemlich günstig. Ich glaube den Rahmen kann man einfach gar nicht schlecht aufbauen. ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2016)

Es ist einfach sehr schön. Edel muss ja nicht immer sein


----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2016)

Moinsen

Mal wieder mein Soda,dank nem gehörigen Update etwas aus der Retroecke gerutscht...
Jetzt macht es mehr Spaß denn je,so werd ichs definitiv lassen.



 

 

 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2016)

Es besteht hoffnung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (19. Mai 2016)

Der Übergang von der unteren Steuersatzschale zur Gabel ist ne Wucht. Und das Headbadge passt super an den Rahmen, da drücke ich doch mal den "gefällt-mir-button".


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. Mai 2016)

Mein geliebtes BFe ist nach etwa 5 Jahren mit sofortiger Wirkung in den Vorruhestand versetzt worden. 
Dafür darf ich aber eine orangene Rakete als neue Vollzeitkraft in meiner Familie willkommen heißen! (endlich) 
Danke an @Eaven und das Team für die Hilfe beim Aufbau und allem drumherum! Danke an @Lord Shadow für den Dämpfer!

An welche Wand sollte ich ihn hängen 




Das gute neue Stück mit 26" aufgebaut (vorerst)




Die ersten Fahrten wurden natürlich direkt im Bikepark (Bischofsmais) absolviert


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2016)

Cooles gerät.
Wobei ich finde, ein leben ohne hardtail ist auch irgendwie nichts halbes oder ganzes...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsujoshi (29. Mai 2016)

Schickes Teil!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2016)

Danke! 
Also wenn bei Zeiten wieder Geld in meiner Kasse ist wird das BFe auch nochmal als Touren-MTB für die Region aufgebaut, das kann aber noch dauern.


----------



## trailterror (30. Mai 2016)

@Bloemfontein 

Schaut klasse aus dein Rocket!

Fährts sichs gut mit 26''? Geht die tretlagerhöhe noch klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Danke!
> Also wenn bei Zeiten wieder Geld in meiner Kasse ist wird das BFe auch nochmal als Touren-MTB für die Region aufgebaut, das kann aber noch dauern.



Sieht doch schon gut aus  Bei mir geht das schon auch als Tourenbike durch - einfach eine Teleskopstütze rein und fertig 
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel, laß' krachen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Mai 2016)

Fährt sich ziemlich gut mit 26" 
Aber mit der 175mm Kurbel hatte ich auf Tour im Uphill doch ein paar mehr Pedal-Anecker als gewöhnlich. Im DH in B-Mais komischerweise nicht mehr als normal. Kann aber in dem Moment auch einfach an mir gelegen haben, war etwas warm an dem Tag 

@dangerousD Das Rocket hat jetzt auch eine Telestütze drinne, die war nur für den Bikeparkeinsatz raus.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Mai 2016)

Na dann kann das BFe ja noch eine Weile an der Wand bleiben  Wobei es dafür eigentlich auch wieder zu schade ist... wie man's macht, macht man's falsch


----------



## trailterror (31. Mai 2016)

Gabs da nicht mal ein vid oder ähnliches von cy wie man das 27fünfer mit paar tricks und tipps noch mehr in richtung 26 pushen kann. Oder hat er lediglich von plänen/vorhaben gesprochen. Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern und habs auf die schnelle auch nicht mehr gefunden....


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Mai 2016)

Ich fand das Bfe ja immer etwas überflüssig, als ich das Rocket hatte. Kann halt außer DJ und Trial nix besser.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich fand das Bfe ja immer etwas überflüssig, als ich das Rocket hatte.



Nachdem ich letztens ein paar Tage in schwierigem Gelände erst Rocket dann BFe gefahren bin, bleibt mir mal wieder nur die Feststellung: das BFe kann ALLES besser


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mal ein vid oder ähnliches von cy wie man das 27fünfer mit paar tricks und tipps noch mehr in richtung 26 pushen kann. Oder hat er lediglich von plänen/vorhaben gesprochen. Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern und habs auf die schnelle auch nicht mehr gefunden....


So wie ich das im Kopf habe stellt Cy da auch nur den Erfahrungsbericht eines Fahrers vor (nicht negativ) und erläutert kurz die geometrischen Einflüsse und dass das Rad mit 26" im Endeffekt nur einige Millimeter tiefer ist als normale 26"er.

Na das wollen wir mal sehen in den nächsten Tagen wie sich das Rocket hier so in der Heimat schlägt und ob das BFe damit überflüssig ist


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gabs da nicht mal ein vid oder ähnliches von cy wie man das 27fünfer mit paar tricks und tipps noch mehr in richtung 26 pushen kann. Oder hat er lediglich von plänen/vorhaben gesprochen. Kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern und habs auf die schnelle auch nicht mehr gefunden....




Du meinst vielleicht das:


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2016)

Nee, das meinte ich nicht. Dank dir trotzdem wegen den bemühungen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. Juni 2016)

Das meinte ich, danke


----------



## Schwimmer (2. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nee, das meinte ich nicht. Dank dir trotzdem wegen den bemühungen



... bitte, gerne ...
Ich Depp, das von Dennis verlinkte Video war es, da hätte ich doch besser die Augen aufmachen sollen ...


----------



## martn (5. Juni 2016)

es gab ein upgrade:



Cotic Solaris Mk2 by Martin Dinse, on Flickr




Project Starhammer by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## Rommos (18. Juni 2016)

Servus,

zeig hier auch gern mal das Solaris meiner Liebsten....











Gruß
Roman


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2016)

Tolles Rad  Erinnert mich an meins, nur in klein  

Interessant finde ich, dass das Solaris trotz S-Rahmen (?) insgesamt nicht unförmig wirkt - das ist ja sonst bei vielen 29ern der Fall.


----------



## Rommos (18. Juni 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Tolles Rad  Erinnert mich an meins, nur in klein
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass das Solaris trotz S-Rahmen (?) insgesamt nicht unförmig wirkt - das ist ja sonst bei vielen 29ern der Fall.


Richtig, ist ein "S" - unförmig ist nur der Sattel  , aber sie liebt ihn....


----------



## dangerousD (18. Juni 2016)

Den schmaleren SQlab fahre ich auch. Seither keine Probleme mehr... die Suche nach DEM Sattel hat mich auch "nur" knapp 18 Jahre gekostet


----------



## roliK (23. Juni 2016)

Gestern geliefert + aufgebaut, heute erste Ausfahrt: mein neues Bfe26


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2016)

Wow - das Rot kommt super raus  Sehr schönes Rad. Viel Spass damit - gib' ihm ordentlich Dreck zu Fressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (23. Juni 2016)

Danke!  Dreck gibts momentan genug bei uns - drum bin ich auch noch immer mit der Winterbereifung unterwegs.


----------



## Soulist (23. Juni 2016)

Saugeile Kiste 

Und wie sind die ersten Eindrücke mit der neuen Geo?


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2016)

Ist mein erstes Bfe, daher kein Vergleich zur alten Geo.  Das Bike fährt sich allerdings sehr ähnlich zu meinem On-One 456, das mir unterm Hintern weggebrochen ist. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt gestern bin ich jedenfalls mal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich wärs besser gewesen noch ein paar Tage mit dem Kauf zu warten und dann direkt in England zu bestellen!


----------



## Eaven (24. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein Drama für Europa und mehr fällt dir zum Thema Brexit nicht ein ?!


----------



## Wildman1967 (24. Juni 2016)

Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (24. Juni 2016)

thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut!


.....die Farbe hat einen leichten Braunstich, "Ochsenblut" wäre eine gute Bezeichnung.


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drama für Europa und mehr fällt dir zum Thema Brexit nicht ein ?!


Was willst du jetzt, die Zukunft der Europäischen Union hier im Forum ausdiskutieren?


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

Bilder Thread …


----------



## dangerousD (24. Juni 2016)

Auch schön  Wobei mir die komplett schwarze Gabel bei @roliK 's Aufbau einen Tick besser gefällt.

Und was die Briten angeht: always look on the bright side of life. Die Wellen schlagen jetzt erstmal hoch, es bleibt abzuwarten, was dann am Ende tatsächlich aus der Sache wird. Aber das wird an anderer Stelle noch ausführlich diskutiert... hier erfreuen wir uns einstweilen an rot lackiertem Stahl und anderen Finessen.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2016)

Coil ist eindeutig wichtiger wie Farbe.


----------



## Wayne68 (24. Juni 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drama für Europa und mehr fällt dir zum Thema Brexit nicht ein ?!



wieso drama für europa ?
die briten haben goldrichtig gehandelt.sie wurden gefragt...und haben geantwortet.
ganz im gegensatz zu einer nicht möglichen abstimmung für uns deutsche 
*echte demokratie geht anders !*

achso das rot beim bfe gefällt mir nicht.geschmackssache halt 
und in zukunft ein cotic halt direkt in england ordern.funktioniert einwandfrei.
denke das dürfte vom kurs her dann günstiger sein ?


----------



## Ock (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. Juni 2016)

Also ich hatte vor drei Jahren einmal versucht, einen in Deutschland damals nicht mehr erhältlichen BFE Classic in England zu bekommen. Die Cotic Jungs verwiesen ordnungsgemäß an ihren Deutschland-Vertrieb.

Ansonsten: Wer Eaven Cycles schon länger kennt, der weiß auch, dass diese aufgrund von Kursschwankungen die Preise auch schon nach unten angepasst haben!


----------



## radzwei (24. Juni 2016)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Also ich hatte vor drei Jahren einmal versucht, einen in Deutschland damals nicht mehr erhältlichen BFE Classic in England zu bekommen. Die Cotic Jungs verwiesen ordnungsgemäß an ihren Deutschland-Vertrieb.
> 
> Ansonsten: Wer Eaven Cycles schon länger kennt, der weiß auch, dass diese aufgrund von Kursschwankungen die Preise auch schon nach unten angepasst haben!



Da kann man nicht klagen.....


----------



## radzwei (25. Juni 2016)

Gehe immer vom Preis für das Gesamtpaket aus. Der Rahmenpreis und dessen Kursschwankungen, im Verhältnis zu den Preisen der restlichen Komponenten, da kann man doch nicht ernsthaft darüber nachdenken , ob direkt oder über eaven. Klar, Wechselkurs zu unseren Gunsten wiegt nicht den Schaden auf, der für Europa und England entsteht. Ich glaube aber auch  nicht, dass wegen ein paar Euros jetzt alle versuchen, direkt in England zu bestellen. Ob das überhaupt ernst gemeint war? Jedenfalls eine geile Farbe, das Blutwurstrot. Gefällt mir besser, als knalliges mattes Grün oder matt Orange bzw. Blau .

Radzwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (25. Juni 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bilder Thread …


Du fährst BFe und FFWD?


----------



## frogmatic (25. Juni 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drama für Europa und mehr fällt dir zum Thema Brexit nicht ein ?!


Hättest du im IBC mehr erwartet...?


----------



## frogmatic (25. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Du fährst BFe und FFWD?


Meinten Sie "2 Kettenblätter mit Umwerfer"?

Ja warum nicht, mache ich auch 
Und mein altes wird demnächst auf 3-fach Kurbel umgebaut, mit 100mm Gabel. CC-BFe


----------



## roliK (25. Juni 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Hättest du im IBC mehr erwartet...?


Ich entschuldige mich hiermit ausdrücklich und in aller Form für meine unbedachte Aussage. Natürlich ist mir klar, daß der Brexit eine ganze Reihe von Problemen auf beiden Seiten nach sich ziehen wird, die sicher auch den "Leave"-Wählern in dieser Form nicht bewußt sind. Auch sehe ich ein, daß besonders ein Händler wie Eaven-Cycles, der vermutlich umfangreiche Geschäftsbeziehungen nach England unterhält, offensichtlich eine etwas dünne Haut bezüglich dieses Themas hat. Daher hat er jedes Recht dazu, seine Kunden in diesem Forum anzuschnauzen.


Jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> Du fährst BFe und FFWD?


Ja, das BFe ist der Ersatz für mein verstorbens on one 456ss.
Das FFWD hab ich, weil ich mal 29" mit _vernünftiger_ Geo probieren wollte.


----------



## frogmatic (25. Juni 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> FFWD


Ach Fast ForWarD... 

Da war ich ja auf dem komplett falschen Dampfer...


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> wieso drama für europa ?
> die briten haben goldrichtig gehandelt.sie wurden gefragt...und haben geantwortet.
> ganz im gegensatz zu einer nicht möglichen abstimmung für uns deutsche
> *echte demokratie geht anders !*
> ...



Genau, goldrichtig ... 
Ein Großteil, derer die dafür gestimmt haben werden die Folgen ihrer Entscheidung schon noch deutlich zu spüren bekommen!

Genau, echte Demokratie und Rechtschreibung "gehen" anders.


----------



## tsujoshi (26. Juni 2016)

Naja, die Abstimmung heißt gar nix, die ist nämlich für niemanden bindend. Die warten jetzt schön und schauen was für sie dabei rausspringt. 
Btw. ich bin jetzt auf anderem englischen Stahl unterwegs. Hätte einen BFe 275 Rahmen in L abzugeben.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Juni 2016)

Völkerfreundschaft...

2x Sheffield Steel, 1x Klein-Alu aus dem Allgäu und 1x Klapp-Alu aus den US of A. Am Ende kommen aber doch alle aus Taiwan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (29. Juni 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Genau, goldrichtig ...
> Ein Großteil, derer die dafür gestimmt haben werden die Folgen ihrer Entscheidung schon noch deutlich zu spüren bekommen!
> 
> Genau, echte Demokratie und Rechtschreibung "gehen" anders.



aha.
da mache ich mir um euch deutsche steuerzahler in zukunft mehr sorgen.die deutschen bleiben auf den horrenden kosten für die "alternativlose" griechenlandrettung und merkels "freundliches" gesicht bei deren irren migrationspolitik sitzen.
keiner wurde vorher gefragt !
tolle zukunft.

regards


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2016)

Wenn man sich beim Aufbauen Zeit lassen will, und es dann doch schnell gehen muss...









Man vergebe mir das seltsame Farbkonzept. Mehr unterschiedliche Rottöne waren im Keller definitiv nicht aufzutreiben . Da ich sowieso eine andere Rahmenfarbe bekommen habe als ich haben wollte, ist der Rest auch schon egal. Hauptsache bewährte, gute Teile, die ihren Dienst tun. Neuauflage meiner Lieblingsgabel (Lyrik ) aus Einzelteilen zusammengesteckt, gute Bremsen und gute Laufräder aus dem alten Bifi geklaut, fertig ist die Kiste.
Ob die 11fach Schaltung zusammen mit dem Labber-Schaltauge auf Dauer funktioniert, muss sich noch zeigen. Ist mein "erstes Mal" mit dem neumodischen Krempel. Wenn es zu oft Mucken macht, kommt's halt wieder runter und bewährtes 9fach wieder drauf.
Ob es komplett ohne Kettenführung gut geht, ist auch noch abzuwarten. Probieren geht über studieren.

Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die neue Geometrie fährt


----------



## danchoize (29. Juni 2016)

@scylla willste bei dem Gerumpel, was du so normalerweise fährst, nicht lieber Crank Boots auf die Carbon Kurbeln machen? 
Bei mir neulich im Harz hat die Kurbel ziemliche Einschläge abbekommen.. Jetzt hab ich auch welche dran ..


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> @scylla willste bei dem Gerumpel, was du so normalerweise fährst, nicht lieber Crank Boots auf die Carbon Kurbeln machen?
> Bei mir neulich im Harz hat die Kurbel ziemliche Einschläge abbekommen.. Jetzt hab ich auch welche dran ..



Die Kurbel ist schon etwas älter und kann was ab. Sind eh schon tausend Macken drin, einen Stylepreis gewinnt die nimmer 
Ausgemacht haben ihr die Einschläge bislang aber genauso wenig wie meinen Alukurbeln. Ich bin bei Carbon aber auch fast weniger paranoid als bei Alu


----------



## danchoize (29. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist schon etwas älter und kann was ab. Sind eh schon tausend Macken drin, einen Stylepreis gewinnt die nimmer
> Ausgemacht haben ihr die Einschläge bislang aber genauso wenig wie meinen Alukurbeln.


OK .. auch gut zu wissen. Ich hatte bei meiner etwas Sorge das die Pedalgewinde rausbrechen ..


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> OK .. auch gut zu wissen. Ich hatte bei meiner etwas Sorge das die Pedalgewinde rausbrechen ..



Ich glaub bei einem solchen Einschlag, der das Pedal ausbrechen lässt, würde auch ein Gummischützerli garnichts verhindern können. Das schützt ja eher nur vor optisch unschönen Kratzern an der Oberfläche. Zumindest meine X.0 ist im vorderen Teil ziemlich eindeutig aus Vollmaterial. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass wahrscheinlich die Kurbel im hinteren Teil viel eher brechen könnte als vorne an den Enden. Wegen ein paar Steinaufsetzerchen muss man sich jedenfalls keine Gedanken machen, sonst wäre meine schon längst hinüber. Die Schützerli sind meiner Meinung nach eher eine Unterstützung für die Psyche des paranoiden Fahrers als für das Carbon-Kürbelchen.
Aber ich darf nix sagen, ich hab ja auch meinen Rahmen fast vollständig mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt. Bringt nix, schaut aber auf Dauer besser aus 
Vielleicht hol ich mir ja noch Crank-Boots in Pink, um das vermurkste Farbkonzept endgültig in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (29. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> eine Unterstützung für die Psyche des paranoiden Fahrers


. . also genau das Richtige für mich ! (hab mir jetzt sogar gleich welche für die Alu-Kurbeln mitbestellt..)



scylla schrieb:


> ielleicht hol ich mir ja noch Crank-Boots in Pink, um das vermurkste Farbkonzept endgültig in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken


.. volle Zustimmung


----------



## lahnbiker (29. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Vielleicht hol ich mir ja noch Crank-Boots in Pink, um das vermurkste Farbkonzept endgültig in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken



Uuih, Mädchenbike  




scylla schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die neue Geometrie fährt



Da bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen damit gespannt. Der Rahmen in Rot wäre ja eine sehr interessante Alternative einfach den jetzigen Rahmen des Sheffield-Mitbewerbers im Longtravel-Hardtail auszutauschen.


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man sich beim Aufbauen Zeit lassen will, und es dann doch schnell gehen muss...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 507031
> 
> ...



Also, mir gefällt's ...  
Eine weitere legendäre Farbkombination von Dir ...  
Als ich gestern die Neuheiten (u.a. Steckachse) über die gestern Carsten berichtete las, dachte ich mir: "scylla hat den Rahmen bestimmt schon gekauft und nun kommt Cy mit der Steckachse um die Ecke".

Aber für ein viertes BFe ist bestimmt noch Platz ...


----------



## Eaven (29. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man sich beim Aufbauen Zeit lassen will, und es dann doch schnell gehen muss...
> Man vergebe mir das seltsame Farbkonzept. Mehr unterschiedliche Rottöne waren im Keller definitiv nicht aufzutreiben.


...ich finde das Bike sieht gut aus, mir gefallen beide neue Farben, sowohl Orange als auch das Rot. Evtl. musst du die Flow Felgen ablabeln, naja und den Sattel austauschen. Meiner Meinung nach passt Pink nicht zu Rot oder Orange. Ansonsten habe ich dich als Hardcore-26"-Fan abgespeichert, einzig Aju hat mal durchblicken lassen das er ein 275" ausprobieren würde wenn es mit Steckachse lieferbar wäre. Und so ein paar vorsichtige Kommentare hatte ich ja zum Thema Steckachse beim Cotic Treffen auch verlauten lassen.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Juni 2016)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Der Rahmen in Rot wäre ja eine sehr interessante Alternative einfach den jetzigen Rahmen des Sheffield-Mitbewerbers im Longtravel-Hardtail auszutauschen.


Der BFe Rahmen ist besser/hochwertiger verarbeitet wie das »summer season« und gut 200g leichter.
Vom Fahrverhalten aber sehr ähnlich, zumindest was ich besser sagen kann. Beim »summer season« ist der Lenkwinkel ca. 1° flacher, was nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil ist bzw. bei mir war.
Ich glaub aber, die roten 26 BFe sind eh schon ausverkauft.


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber, die roten 26 BFe sind eh schon ausverkauft.



In Größe S definitiv.
Bestand(0) - Verkäufe(0) = Endbestand(0)

... oder so ähnlich 

Aber je länger ich es anschaue, desto besser gefällt mir das orange. Vielleicht sogar schon besser als das rot? Am Ende war's einfach nur Vorsehung, die mir bei der Farbwahl zu meinem Glück verholfen hat 



Eaven schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach passt Pink nicht zu Rot oder Orange.



Da passt überhaupt nichts. Den elox-orangen Steuersatz hast du noch gar nicht entdeckt, der sich so schön mit dem lack-orangen Rahmen beißt 
Aber das bleibt jetzt so. Ich hab es sowieso noch nie hinbekommen, ein schönes oder stimmiges Rad aufzubauen. Zumindest nicht länger als 2 Wochen. Von daher ist es egal. Jetzt kommen nur noch Kratzer dran, der Rest kümmert mich nicht mehr.



Eaven schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich dich als Hardcore-26"-Fan abgespeichert, einzig Aju hat mal durchblicken lassen das er ein 275" ausprobieren würde wenn es mit Steckachse lieferbar wäre.



Ich muss zugeben, im ersten Moment war ich ziemlich sauer, dass du mir nix gesteckt hast. Aber nachdem ich mir die Geotabellen gründlich angeschaut habe bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mir das 27,5er wahrscheinlich eh zu lang wäre.
Hardcore bin ich eigentlich nicht. Ich weiß nur nicht, was mir 27,5 wirklich bringen sollte, daher sträube ich mich, einen Haufen Geld für neue Teile (LRS, Gabel) auszugeben, wenn ich keinen Benefit darin sehe. Worin ich einen Benefit sehe ist X-12. Das könnte eher als Anlass zum Umsteigen dienen. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch das 26er mit X-12, jetzt habe ich wieder Hoffnung 
aju baut das 27,5er ja auch mit 26er Teilen auf 



lahnbiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen damit gespannt.



Vorhin erste Probefahrt.
Hochfahren: super, endlich mal ein passabler Sitzwinkel 
Runterfahren: erste paar Meter... Scheiße, das ist überhaupt kein BFe mehr, was soll das?  Wirklich, auch wenn es immer noch definitiv wie ein BFe ausschaut, das neue hat für mich absolut gar nichts mehr mit dem alten BFe zu tun. Ich war mir erst mal nicht sicher, ob ich es mögen oder hassen sollte. Nachdem ich mich drauf eingelassen habe, dass das was ganz Neues ist, und mir erst mal eine andere Position auf dem Rad gesucht habe -> geil . Man merkt richtig, wie lang und flach die Fuhre geworden ist. Einfach im Vergleich zum alten unglaublich viel Platz zum Bewegen und Manövrieren. Aber dabei noch nicht übertrieben, nachdem ich mich drauf eingelassen habe, gab's keinerlei Problem mit dem Druck am Vorderrad. Heck rumheben geht überraschender Weise genauso gut, eher sogar fast leichter  wie mit dem alten. Steilstücke oder ein bissel schneller fahren ist einfach saugeil. Ein richtiger Kurvenräuber, perfekt vorne/hinten ausbalanciert. Man muss sich im Vergleich zum alten einfach nur ziemlich grob vorne reinstellen, dann passt es richtig gut. Was etwas schlechter geht als mit dem alten ist Vorderrad anlupfen. Da braucht's mehr Einsatz. Aber da war ich eh noch nie so richtig gut drin, von daher kann ich das jetzt halt gleich mal üben 

In Summe nach der ersten Fahrt ziemlich fettes Grinsen, der Rahmen war die beste Investition des Jahres. Das Neue und ich werden glaub ziemlich dicke Freunde


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2016)

@scylla,

Du sagst du hast mehr raum aufm rad deine position zu ändern, weils eben länger ist ( was ja auch logisch ist)

Frage: hast du auf der anderen seite nie das gefühl (in brenzligen situationen), dass das "mehr an rad" auch mal "im wege steht" und man es nicht so leicht "weggeräumt" bekommt, ja, dass es einfach weniger handlich, weil grösser ist, dass das grössere rad einfach etwas mehr arbeit erfordert?
Merkst du den plus an radstand nicht in sehr sehr engen kurven, dass du mal mit dem HR (nach versetzen) gegen einen felsen stösst, wo du mitm kürzeren z.bsp nie gegen gestossen bist?


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Frage: hast du auf der anderen seite nie das gefühl (in brenzligen situationen), dass das "mehr an rad" auch mal "im wege steht" und man es nicht so leicht "weggeräumt" bekommt, ja, dass es einfach weniger handlich, weil grösser ist, dass das grössere rad einfach etwas mehr arbeit erfordert?
> Merkst du den plus an radstand nicht in sehr sehr engen kurven, dass du mal mit dem HR (nach versetzen) gegen einen felsen stösst, wo du mitm kürzeren z.bsp nie gegen gestossen bist?



Hey, das Geschilderte war mein Eindruck von der allerersten Feierabendrunde mit dem neuen Bike.
Eine brenzlige Situation gab's da nicht, genauso wenig wie sehrsehr enge Kurven mit Felsen zum dagegen stoßen. Bisher kann ich nur sagen, dass es im etwas steileren und auch im gemäßigt flowigen Feierabend-Terrain super viel Spaß gemacht hat. Und dass ich überrascht war, wie total anders sich das neue fährt im Vergleich zum alten 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass genau das was du schreibst sich ergeben wird, wenn mir mal entsprechende Situationen über den Weg laufen, und das werden sie tun. Der Radstand ist ca 2,5cm länger im Vergleich zum alten (zumindest hab ich das gemessen). Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Aber es ist auch keine Welt. Ich hab mir etwas (gemäßigt) längeres gewünscht, daher hab ich auch die neue Geo sofort probiert. Und irgendein Kompromiss ist ja immer dabei. Letztendlich kommt's halt darauf an, wo man den Kompromiss legt. Der Rest ist Gewöhnung und Fahrtechnik.
Gibt auch Leute, die mit XXL 29ern um sehr enge felsige Kurven fahren. Daher werden mickrige 2,5cm mehr Radstand auch keine passable Ausrede sein, wenn ich es nicht schaffe


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Und irgendein Kompromiss ist ja immer dabei. Letztendlich kommt's halt darauf an, wo man den Kompromiss legt.



stimmt


----------



## tsujoshi (30. Juni 2016)

Das neue schaut ja echt schick aus (abgesehen vom orangenen Steuersatz und dem rosa Sattel ). Ist das Tretlager bei der neuen Geo auch ein wenig runter gekommen?
Jetzt scheint es Cotic langsam rauszuhaben, die hauen grade tolle Rahmen raus!
Hab mich jetzt entgültig vom BFe getrennt und fahre jetzt ein P7. Für mich jetzt endlich das perfekte bike, trotzdem würde ich die neue Geo mal ausprobieren *sigh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Das neue schaut ja echt schick aus (abgesehen vom orangenen Steuersatz und dem rosa Sattel ). Ist das Tretlager bei der neuen Geo auch ein wenig runter gekommen?



vernünftig aufgebaut würde es bestimmt super ausschauen 

Tretlager ist deutlich tiefer, ungefähr 1cm. Merkt man beim Fahren.
Ich hatte erst Bedenken, dass es zu tief sein könnte, aber scheint noch zu passen.
Hier hab ich mal alt und neu nebeneinander abgelichtet zum Vergleich: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-bfe-modelle-2016.803717/page-2#post-13903551


----------



## tsujoshi (30. Juni 2016)

Jetzt noch die rote Gabel ins orangene bauen, dann ist es perfekt  Sieht man schon einen Unterschied- der SW schaut allerdings iwi gleich aus, sind aber 73 Grad, oder?

Hier mal mein BFe Ersatz


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Juni 2016)

Auch schön, aber das P7 hat eine ganz andere Zielsetzung/Ausrichtung und ist keine wirkliche Alternative zum BFe.
-48mm BB drop und 26" sind halt im technischen Gelände (Stolperbiken) nahezu unfahrbar – zumindest für mich.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die rote Gabel ins orangene bauen, dann ist es perfekt  Sieht man schon einen Unterschied- der SW schaut allerdings iwi gleich aus, sind aber 73 Grad, oder?




SW ist gefühlt und optisch (zumindest wenn man live davor steht und besser peilen kann als auf einem Foto) eine Nummer steiler am neuen. Aber 73° sind das nie. Am alten sind's unter 70°, am neuen wahrscheinlich knapp über 70°. Zumindest ist es jetzt mit nach vorne gerammtem Sattel angenehm auch an steileren Rampen, am alten hab ich mich da immer an der Sattelnase aufgespießt.
Wie gesagt, zum Winkel messen bin ich eh zu doof, daher kann ich nur schätzen, und der Geotabelle trau ich eh nicht über den Weg.

Dein Orange ist ja schon nochmal deutlich radikaler mit der Geometrie! Da kann auch das neue BFe nicht mithalten.
Für mich, vom alten BFe kommend, fühlt sich das neue schon grenzwertig nach Downhill-Laster an. Ich glaub mit was derart lang/flachem würde ich dann wirklich nicht mehr klar kommen, bedingt durch Einsatz und Körpergeometrie (Stolperbiken und Sitzzwerg mit kurzen Ärmchen).
Aber die Farbe passt


----------



## tsujoshi (30. Juni 2016)

Ja stimmt, beim alten lag der SW iwo bei 69 Grad. Dafür muss man aber sagen gings trotzdem noch ganz ok bergauf. Mir haben da einfach die Knie iwann nicht mehr mitgemacht, bin da wohl anfällig.
Ich wollte ein Hardtail das einem Downhillradel mit minimalem Federweg nahe kommt. Zum anderen hab ich lange Haxn und  Arme, da ist ein langes bike nicht schlecht. Zum Stolperbiken ist das dann wahrscheinlich nix mehr, das stimmt. Dafür ist das BFe sicher ne prima Sache. Aber das das neue ist da dann wohl auch schon wieder eher Richtung schnell bergab. Bin gespannt wie du auf Dauer beim stolpern damit klar kommst.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie du auf Dauer beim stolpern damit klar kommst.



me 2


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juni 2016)

Im Grunde genommen ist die Geo nur an längere Gabeln angepasst worden. Die alte soul Geo war nun einmal für 120mm Federweg gemacht. Bei 140mm oder gar mehr kam dann natürlich das Tretlager extrem hoch und der Sitzwinkel wurde flacher. Ich konnte bisher nur um den Block rollen, aber man sitzt gut auf dem neuen Rahmen. Nicht mehr so obenauf.


----------



## orudne (30. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, was mir 27,5 wirklich bringen sollte, daher sträube ich mich, einen Haufen Geld für neue Teile (LRS, Gabel) auszugeben, wenn ich keinen Benefit darin sehe. Worin ich einen Benefit sehe ist X-12.



Da hilft nur eines: Einfach mal 27,5 ausprobieren.
Ich habe mich lange gegen 29" gesträubt. Nach der ersten Fahrt mit einem 29"-All Mountain war ich infiziert und habe nun so was zu Hause.
Mein 275 BFe ist nun eine super Ergänzung dazu.
26" macht für mich nur noch als Dirtbike Sinn.... ich bin allerdings auch 190 cm lang.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2016)

Radgrößendiskussionen gibt's schon zu viele im Internet, daher steig ich da jetzt nicht drauf ein.
Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht sowieso auf 27,5 wechseln müssen. Oder auch nicht. Wer weiß, was sich die Industrie als nächstes einfallen lässt. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich deswegen weder vom Rad fallen werde, noch plötzlich zum Fahrtechnikgott mutiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hab inzwischen alle Reifengrößen hier stehen. Die Anschaffung von 650b war für die Katz. Die 650b laufen zwar super. Das schiebe ich aber eher auf 200g geringeres Gewicht als meine 26er. Was man bei dem Mittelmaß an Laufruhe oder Freude gewinnt,  verliert man ganz klar am feeling und dem handling. Wenn es technisch wird, bleibt es komisch mit dem großen Rad vorne. Sitzposition zu finden ist mit langem Federweg ähnlich schwierig,  wie bei 29 Zoll. Hat man nur ein MTB ist ein 650b hardtail aber ein guter Kompromiss aus allem.  Also Scylla, bleib bei 26 Zoll. Was auch kommen mag


----------



## orudne (30. Juni 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Radgrößendiskussionen gibt's schon zu viele im Internet...


Richtig, deshalb...


orudne schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eines: Einfach mal 27,5 ausprobieren.




Zur Vermeidung der ewigen Diskussionen!


----------



## tsujoshi (30. Juni 2016)

Gut sein lassen, einfach mal gut sein lassen. You're in the wrong neighborhood, man


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Juli 2016)

So langsam wird das Solaris nach ner voll Restauration.


----------



## Eaven (1. Juli 2016)

Ich liebe Werkstattbilder  Da müssten wir auch mal eine Serie machen: "Zeigt her euren Bastelkeller" PS: Der Rahmen sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Rommos (1. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich liebe Werkstattbilder  Da müssten wir auch mal eine Serie machen: "Zeigt her euren Bastelkeller" PS: Der Rahmen sieht doch gut aus.


Ich mach lieber kein Werkstattbild - sieht aus wie nach einer Bombenexplosion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2016)

Ich auch lieber nicht. Unser Keller ist zu genial* für öffentliche Fotos 

(*) Das Genie beherrscht das Chaos


----------



## Eaven (1. Juli 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich auch lieber nicht. Unser Keller ist zu genial* für öffentliche Fotos


.....wobei ich euren Keller sogar mal gern besichtigen würde. Der hat wahrscheinlich eine Materialausstattung in der Größe eines kleine Radladens.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich liebe Werkstattbilder  Da müssten wir auch mal eine Serie machen: "Zeigt her euren Bastelkeller" PS: Der Rahmen sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich mach lieber kein Werkstattbild - sieht aus wie nach einer Bombenexplosion...


chaosmagick


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....wobei ich euren Keller sogar mal gern besichtigen würde. Der hat wahrscheinlich eine Materialausstattung in der Größe eines kleine Radladens.



... ja, das vermute iich auch 'mal ganz stark ...


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Juli 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## danchoize (2. Juli 2016)

Mal ist es ein Büro .. mal eine Werkstatt .. Raum mit Identitätskrise würd ich sagen


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2016)

Gibt schon was passended
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-eure-werkstatt-thread.202115/page-72


----------



## stöpsel84 (2. Juli 2016)

So nun sind auch schon die Laufräder dran, fehlt nur noch die komplett Sram NX ausstattung.


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2016)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507930 So nun sind auch schon die Laufräder dran, fehlt nur noch die komplett Sram NX ausstattung.



Schön  Farbe kommt gut, sowas hatte ich auch mal. Nannte sich "sea-sick green" 

Werkstattsuchbild mit zwei Cotics:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Juli 2016)

Moin

Links am Schrank lehnend und eins in der Gefriertruhe zur Konservierung des Naßlacks?
Kleiner Scherz...hinten rechts?
Fehlt noch eins,alle guten Dinge sind 3.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (3. Juli 2016)

Warte mal,das leuchtende Orange kommt mir so bekannt vor,also eher hinten das 2.von rechts....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## dangerousD (3. Juli 2016)

Nee nee, das Glowrange  ist keine Cotic-Farbe - klebt an einem Banshee Prime. Links am Schrank mein Solaris, ganz rechts steht das Soul meiner Frau. Der erste Tipp war also richtig


----------



## orudne (3. Juli 2016)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Gut sein lassen, einfach mal gut sein lassen. You're in the wrong neighborhood, man



Ach, da bin ich ganz entspannt.

In jeder Nachbarschaft findet irgendwann ein Generationswechsel statt!


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. Juli 2016)




----------



## Schwimmer (5. Juli 2016)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


>



... sehr geil ... 
.. nur schade, dass es das BRG nicht mehr im Angebot ist ...


----------



## Thommul (5. Juli 2016)

So meine erstes Cotic ist aufgebaut. Morgen geht es auf Probefahrt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (6. Juli 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nee nee, das Glowrange  ist keine Cotic-Farbe - klebt an einem Banshee Prime. Links am Schrank mein Solaris, ganz rechts steht das Soul meiner Frau. Der erste Tipp war also richtig



Ha....wat hab ick gewonnen?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## extrembikerp (24. Juli 2016)

Erstmal fertig für die erste Probefahrt, ein paar Teile werd 

 en noch getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (24. Juli 2016)

extrembikerp schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig für die erste Probefahrt, ein paar Teile werd Anhang anzeigen 513907 en noch getauscht.


....Schick, endlich mal wieder ein 29"


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2016)

kann sich sehen lassen.
"s" rahmen?
das gelb ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## extrembikerp (25. Juli 2016)

Rahmengrösse = L


----------



## pzm (25. Juli 2016)

So, ziemlich komplett; morgen wird das gute Stück jetzt erstmal etwas bewegt.


----------



## martn (30. Juli 2016)

Two-Wheeled Freedom by Martin Dinse, on Flickr

Falls jemand an nem Tourenbericht dazu interessiert ist (gibt halt nur nicht großartig mehr Cotic zu sehen, da ich ja hinter der Kamera agierte): http://allmartn.de/geschichten/1607_jizerky/


----------



## dangerousD (31. Juli 2016)

Nach langer Pause mal wieder ein Upgrade bei meinem Solaris. Hatte den Gedanken an eine dickere Gabel schon länger, aber immer wieder verworfen wegen der evtl. zu brachialen Optik. Naja, jetzt gab es ein gutes Angebot... und die Funktion einer RCT3 ist natürlich deutlich besser als meine alte Motion  Control. Auch da habe ich mich lange verweigert - das Hardtail federt eh' nicht, wofür dann eine super komfortable Gabel? Habe mich heute bei der Probefahrt dann eines Besseren belehren lassen  Ist schon deutlich entspannter für die Hände jetzt. An das Wunder der 51mm Offset habe ich auch nie wirklich geglaubt, heute aber erlebt, dass es tatsächlich etwas ausmacht und hilft, das Bike einfacher um enge Kurven zu hieven. Naja, man lernt eben nicht aus... genug der Worte, Bilder:


 



Extra für @Milsani noch mit ausgefahrener Stütze:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (31. Juli 2016)

M.


----------



## f00f (2. August 2016)

Kleine Updates, damit's so fährt wie's soll:

* Umbau der Federgabel von 160mm auf 140mm. Wahnsinn, was 2cm weniger Federweg an bei dem Rad an Veränderung ausmachen. Jetzt fühlt's sich für mich genau richtig an, es klettert endlich anständig ohne dass das Vorderrad tanzt und runter geht's eh immer irgendwie 
* Lenker von 740mm auf 780mm gewechselt, der vorige war einfach zu schmal
* Kürzerer Vorbau in Orange und rote Sattelklemme von Trickstuff wg. Farbe! 
* Hinterreifen ist jetzt ein Maxxis DHR II in 2.4" Breite


----------



## zec (7. August 2016)

Kann vielleicht einer von euch mit einem Foto des Rockets 275 (ob jetzt Komplettbike oder nur Rahmen ist wurscht) in Größe "S" dienen?


----------



## zec (8. August 2016)

Hat sich erledigt  .


----------



## muwata (11. August 2016)

@martn 
Starke Tour, irre Bilder, zack hab ich gleich wieder fernweh. Biwakieren und biken sind immer noch die schönsten Zutaten für ewig nachwirkende Erlebnisse.


----------



## roliK (12. August 2016)

Meine Güte, die Schrauben beim Schaltauge darf man ja nicht mal schief ansehen, ohne sie sofort abzunudeln: hab sie mit zartest mir möglicher Handkraft angezogen, und die Dinger waren trotzdem wie nix rund.  Wunderbarer Schockmoment gleich am Anfang vom Urlaub!

/rant


----------



## scylla (12. August 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die Schrauben beim Schaltauge darf man ja nicht mal schief ansehen, ohne sie sofort abzunudeln: hab sie mit zartest mir möglicher Handkraft angezogen, und die Dinger waren trotzdem wie nix rund.  Wunderbarer Schockmoment gleich am Anfang vom Urlaub!
> 
> /rant




na wenn das dein einziges Problem mit den Schaltaugen ist 

Torx reinschlagen, damit kriegt man rundgenudelte Inbusschrauben oft doch noch raus.


----------



## roliK (12. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> na wenn das dein einziges Problem mit den Schaltaugen ist



Ist es nicht, Nummer 1 ist eh schon durch. War allerdings meine eigene Schuld, hab das Rad für den Transport im Flieger nicht gut genug hergerichtet. Da freut man sich wenn einem in Menorca am Straßenrand beim Rad zusammenbauen die Einzelteile entgegenkommen, und sich dann auch noch der Inbus praktisch ohne Widerstand durchdrehen lässt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. August 2016)

Junge Junge. Wie schafft ihr das bloß? Ihr Berserker. Nach vier Cotic Rahmen weder ein Schaltauge abgerissen noch das Gewinde gefetzt. Und meine bikes sind auch schon ohne mich die Böschung runter.


----------



## accutrax (12. August 2016)

.. hoffentlich lassen sich für den urlaub alle schäden vor ort beheben...!!

was die schaltaugen schrauben angeht macht für mich das umrüsten auf torx/vielzahn schon sinn,
vor allem wegen dem demontieren nach langem gebrauch bei eingeschränkter pflege und wintereinsatz..







gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (14. August 2016)

Hier ein Foto von meiner Bifi auf dem Brocken zum Sonnenuntergang. Letztes Jahr war ich zum Sonnenaufgang und dieses Jahr halt mal zum Sonnenuntergang. 
Foto ist Unbearbeitet....
Schönes RestWochenende....


----------



## FreshWaterBeach (18. August 2016)

Hallo,

bringt nur Spaß die Ratte ... 

Knapp unter 10,00 kg geblieben. 

Gruß


----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2016)

Tretlager könnte noch grün


----------



## scylla (24. August 2016)

Nach dem ersten Farbchaos-Trashaufbau, hab ich es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, was halbwegs anständiges draus zu machen. Glaub ich zumindest. Die Stans Aufkleber an den Felgen zieh ich aber erst ab, wenn ich sicher bin, dass die Laufräder taugen und nicht reklamiert werden wollen.


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Farbchaos-Trashaufbau, hab ich es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, was halbwegs anständiges draus zu machen. Glaub ich zumindest. Die Stans Aufkleber an den Felgen zieh ich aber erst ab, wenn ich sicher bin, dass die Laufräder taugen und nicht reklamiert werden wollen.


Ich bin beinahe enttäuscht... so langsam ist ein Farbkonzept erkennbar. Was ist da nur los? 

 Sieht doch gut aus. Wegen der Laufräder brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - die halten. Meine jetzt schon seit 8.000km ohne nennenswerte Dellen oder Rundlaufprobleme. Nach 200km mal nachzentrieren, fertig für die Ewigkeit... naja, außer man reißt sich mal eine Speiche bei Feindkontakt ab. Und selbst das ging... zumindest bei den FlowEx mit 26er Innenweite. Hast Du die neuen, breiteren, leichteren?


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2016)

Das ist hoffentlich noch 26zoll!?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## frogmatic (24. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Farbchaos-Trashaufbau, hab ich es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, was halbwegs anständiges draus zu machen. Glaub ich zumindest. Die Stans Aufkleber an den Felgen zieh ich aber erst ab, wenn ich sicher bin, dass die Laufräder taugen und nicht reklamiert werden wollen.


Jetzt bist du ja wieder mit mir quasi nahezu im Partner-Look


----------



## Schwimmer (24. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Farbchaos-Trashaufbau, hab ich es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, was halbwegs anständiges draus zu machen. Glaub ich zumindest. Die Stans Aufkleber an den Felgen zieh ich aber erst ab, wenn ich sicher bin, dass die Laufräder taugen und nicht reklamiert werden wollen.




Sehr sehr geil ...  
Wie fährt sich den die Limo???

Die Rakete wird bestimmt auch ein Traum ...   



a.nienie schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich noch 26zoll!?! ...



Logo ...


----------



## scylla (24. August 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus. Wegen der Laufräder brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - die halten. Meine jetzt schon seit 8.000km ohne nennenswerte Dellen oder Rundlaufprobleme. Nach 200km mal nachzentrieren, fertig für die Ewigkeit... naja, außer man reißt sich mal eine Speiche bei Feindkontakt ab. Und selbst das ging... zumindest bei den FlowEx mit 26er Innenweite. Hast Du die neuen, breiteren, leichteren?



Hast du auch die Funworks 4Way DLX Naben?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Freilauf gut ist. Bei der zweiten Tour hat es angefangen, bisweilen mit metallischem Krachen einzurasten, wenn ich mal leicht entlastet und dann wieder reingetreten habe. Und bei der dritten Tour hatte ich dann 2-3x einen kleinen Durchrutscher bevor es mit demselben metallischen Krachen eingerastet ist. An den Sperrklinken und Stirnverzahnung seh ich aber nix ungewöhnliches (außer dass die Sperrklinken sehr spärlich "rausschauen", aber das ist da wohl das Konzept ), die richtige Menge dünnflüssiges Fett ist auch dran.
Um die Felgen mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, und um die Speichen auch nicht. Jetzt wird der Kram erst mal zwei Wochen durch die Alpen gequält. Wenn's danach noch ganz ist wird's wohl halten. Ansonsten wird halt reklamiert. Ersatzlaufradsatz kommt jedenfalls vorsichtshalber mit.



Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil ...
> Wie fährt sich den die Limo???



Danke 

So gut wie eh und je. Ich bin immer noch verliebt in das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Funworks 4Way DLX Naben?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Freilauf gut ist. Bei der zweiten Tour hat es angefangen, bisweilen mit metallischem Krachen einzurasten, wenn ich mal leicht entlastet und dann wieder reingetreten habe. Und bei der dritten Tour hatte ich dann 2-3x einen kleinen Durchrutscher bevor es mit demselben metallischen Krachen eingerastet ist. An den Sperrklinken und Stirnverzahnung seh ich aber nix ungewöhnliches (außer dass die Sperrklinken sehr spärlich "rausschauen", aber das ist da wohl das Konzept ), die richtige Menge dünnflüssiges Fett ist auch dran.
> Um die Felgen mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, und um die Speichen auch nicht. Jetzt wird der Kram erst mal zwei Wochen durch die Alpen gequält. Wenn's danach noch ganz ist wird's wohl halten. Ansonsten wird halt reklamiert. Ersatzlaufradsatz kommt jedenfalls vorsichtshalber mit.
> 
> ...



Ah... nein, fahre jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit nur noch Hope-Naben. Die laufen und laufen und laufen... und falls doch nicht, hat meine Bezugsquelle schnell eine Lösung parat. Hatte mal Probleme mit gebrochenen Lagern, da wurde schnell und unbürokratisch getauscht.


----------



## scylla (25. August 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ah... nein,



Ah ok. Dachte du hättest dieselben Laufräder, weil du dir da so sicher schienst mit der Haltbarkeit.
Ich wollte auch erst Hope, aber die Funworks waren preislich einfach ein totaler Knaller, und der Freilauf mit 48 Rastpunkten schien mir auch attraktiv. Läuft halt unter "Experiment". Bei Hope weiß man was man kriegt. Wenn das Experiment fehl schlägt gibt's eh wieder Hope.


----------



## syltetoeyet (27. August 2016)

Das neue "Familienmitglied" durfte heute das erste mal sein Revier erkunden, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2016)

Schön geworden... stimmiger Aufbau  Allerdings schwer zu unterscheiden: Rocket oder Flare? Der Gabel nach eher Rocket, wobei die dem Flare auch passen würde... 

Witzig finde ich den Sattel, der auf dem Foto aussieht, als wäre er nur unwesentlich kürzer als das Oberrohr


----------



## Eaven (28. August 2016)

Es ist ein Rocket. Das Flare in 27.5 hat ein konisches Steuerrohr.


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Es ist ein Rocket. Das Flare in 27.5 hat ein konisches Steuerrohr.


Stimmt auffallend... hatte auf der Cotic-HP beim Flare nur 44mm head tube gelesen und das tapered überlesen  Dann ist's natürlich klar zu unterscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (28. August 2016)

Die optischen Unterscheidungsmerkmale der Droplink Modelle sind:

Steuerrohr:
Konisch beim Flare 275, durchgehend beim Rocket 275 und den Max-Modellen ist es ein durchgehend starkes 44mm (innen) Steuerrohr. 
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-flare-275.html
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-rocket-275.html

Rohrdimensionierung:
Die Druckstreben sind beim Flare 275 etwas dünner und die Rohre bei Hauptrahmen sind etwas anders dimensioniert. 

Kabelführung für den Schaltzug:
Bei den Flare Modellen ist die Kabelführung für den Schaltzug mit D-Clips extern unter der Druckstrebe, bei den Rocket Modelle intern in der Strebe. 
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-rocket-max.html
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-flare-max.html


----------



## syltetoeyet (29. August 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schön geworden... stimmiger Aufbau  Allerdings schwer zu unterscheiden: Rocket oder Flare? Der Gabel nach eher Rocket, wobei die dem Flare auch passen würde...
> 
> Witzig finde ich den Sattel, der auf dem Foto aussieht, als wäre er nur unwesentlich kürzer als das Oberrohr



Stimmt, das mit dem Sattel ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen....  Wie war das, form follwos function ^^'


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2016)

syltetoeyet schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mit dem Sattel ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen....  Wie war das, form follwos function ^^'


Oder in diesem Fall: wer lang hat, soll lang fahren


----------



## b.olaf (2. September 2016)

Mein Solaris in gelb/blau....
Sollte ein günstiger Aufbau werden, daher hab ich überwiegend auf vorhandene Teile zurückgegriffen.


----------



## mike79 (2. September 2016)

Wie groß bist du denn? XL Rahmen....

Hätte sich ein schöneres Foto von der Seite verdient.....gefällt aber guuut


----------



## b.olaf (2. September 2016)

Schöneres Foto kommt demnächst aus dem Wald Ja ist XL, bin 1,92...


----------



## Jaypeare (3. September 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Es ist ein Rocket. Das Flare in 27.5 hat ein konisches Steuerrohr.



Zum besseren Verständnis  hier (m)ein Flare:





Gerade fertig geworden, jetzt geht's auf die Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2016)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Zum besseren Verständnis  hier (m)ein Flare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewicht?


----------



## Jaypeare (3. September 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gewicht?



Rund 12,7.

Proberunde beendet, und das breite Grinsen mag gar nicht verschwinden. Was für ein Biest!


----------



## zec (3. September 2016)

Feiner Aufbau  . Scheint ein M-Rahmen zu sein. Hattest du ihn einzeln auf der Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2016)

Bis auf die schiffschaukelbremser tribal decals auf der gabel ein heisser stuhl.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaypeare (3. September 2016)

zec schrieb:


> Feiner Aufbau  . Scheint ein M-Rahmen zu sein. Hattest du ihn einzeln auf der Waage?


Ja. Steht ein paar Beiträge weiter vorn. Danke.


----------



## zec (3. September 2016)

Hmm, scheine "schasaugat" zu sein denn ich finde besagten Beitrag zum Rahmengewicht des Flare nicht  .


----------



## Eaven (4. September 2016)

Ein Flare 275 in M Tutti Completti wiegt 3510g. Da ist dabei: Fox Float DPS EVOL LV Dämpfer, Hope Bolt Klemme, Syntace X-12 Achse, Ausfallende und Schraube


----------



## Jaypeare (4. September 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schiffschaukelbremser tribal decals



Das musst du mir bitte erklären.



zec schrieb:


> Hmm, scheine "schasaugat" zu sein denn ich finde besagten Beitrag zum Rahmengewicht des Flare nicht  .



Mein Fehler, war in einem anderen Thread, sorry. 3460 inkl. Dämpfer, Achse, Schrauben.


----------



## Eaven (4. September 2016)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das musst du mir bitte erklären.


....ich finde es immer schrecklich wenn die Kisten wie von gesponserten Profis aussehen, also voller Labels. Insofern ist dein Rad echt gelungen. Andie ist ja ein Fan des gestochenes Körperbildes. Wahrscheinlich hast du ein Motiv aus der Tattoowelt übernommen das zwar für Schiffschaukelbremser ok aber sonst megaout ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. September 2016)

So megaout wie Stahlrahmen? 
Glücklicherweise hat mich nie gekümmert, was gerade in oder out ist. Die Idee mit den Tribals spukt schon seit Jahren in meinem Kopf herum, nur irgendwie kam es bisher nie dazu. Mir gefällt es. Auf jeden Fall besser als die grottenhässlichen Herstelleraufkleber.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. September 2016)

syltetoeyet schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mit dem Sattel ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen....  Wie war das, form follwos function ^^'



Moin

Sehr schön und stimmig dein Aufbau,gefällt....vor allen Dingen die Farbeund die Wahl der Komponenten.
Kleiner Tip für den SQ-Lab Sattel,das ist der Active oder?
Sehr schön das die Stufe nicht mehr so auffällt,aber um die Funktion dieses Sattels komplett nutzen zu könnnen brauchts nicht nur die individuell passende Breite,sondern eben auch die penible Einstellung.
Auf dem Foto siehts so aus,als wenn das Heck deutlich zu tief hängt,also noch etwas höher kann....

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Hobel....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. September 2016)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Zum besseren Verständnis  hier (m)ein Flare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin

Auch hier ein feiner und stimmiger"leichter"Aufbau der gefällt,insbesondere die"Flame"Gabel.
Das ist eine 125er oder 150er Reverb?

Da passt bei der Einstellung ja locker die 170er rein.....
Oder passt die wegen des gebogenen Sitzrohres bzw.anderer"Störenfriede"nicht von der Gesamtlänge her? 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. September 2016)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So megaout wie Stahlrahmen?
> Glücklicherweise hat mich nie gekümmert, was gerade in oder out ist. Die Idee mit den Tribals spukt schon seit Jahren in meinem Kopf herum, nur irgendwie kam es bisher nie dazu. Mir gefällt es. Auf jeden Fall besser als die grottenhässlichen Herstelleraufkleber.



Moin

Genau,det is ma vollig Wumpe was "In"oder"Out"ist,wichtig ist nur was individuell für dich zählt,passt und Spaß bringt....
Alles andere ist nur was für Lemminge und tote Fische,die ständig mit dem Strom schwimmen.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## mike79 (4. September 2016)

Wer schaut denn bei dem geilen Rahmen auf die Gabel???? 

Dein Gesamtgewicht ist Hammer.....
Teile Liste wäre interessant....


----------



## zec (4. September 2016)

@Eaven und Jaypeare: Danke für die Info  !


----------



## Jaypeare (4. September 2016)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Auch hier ein feiner und stimmiger"leichter"Aufbau der gefällt,insbesondere die"Flame"Gabel.
> Das ist eine 125er oder 150er Reverb?
> 
> Da passt bei der Einstellung ja locker die 170er rein.....
> Oder passt die wegen des gebogenen Sitzrohres bzw.anderer"Störenfriede"nicht von der Gesamtlänge her?



Danke. Das ist eine 125er. Eine (noch) längere Stütze würde schon passen, der Knick im Sitzrohr ist ziemlich weit unten. Brauch ich aber nicht.



mike79 schrieb:


> Teile Liste wäre interessant....



Gabel: RS Revelation 140 mm
Laufräder: DT 350 Straight Pull, Carbon King Felgen mit 24,4 mm Maulweite, Sapim Laser, Race auf Antriebsseite.
Reifen: Conti Trail King 2,2 vorne, Mountain King 2,2 hinten, beide in der RaceSport Variante. Vorne mit Milch, hinten (noch) mit Schlauch.
Bremse: Hope Race E4
Kurbel: Race Face SixC mit Hope Retainer Ring 30z
Kassette: e13 TRS+ 9-44
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Sattelstütze: Reverb Stealth 125/420
Sattel: Specialized Fälltmirgradnichtein
Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme: Hope
Rahmen ist ja klar.
Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ja, Vector Carbon mit Moto Lock-on.

Alles gutes Zeugs, aber kein Leichtbau. Bin ich ja auch nicht. 1 Kilo weniger ist sicher locker drin, ohne dass es zu windig wird.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (8. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Coticgemeinde,

nachdem ich ein Solaris jetzt schon ein paar Wochen mein eigen nennen darf und mit ihm letztes Wochenende eine Rennsteigüberquerung gemacht habe wollte ich es hier auch einmal vorstellen.
Zuallererst muss ich mich hier nochmal bei @Eaven aka. Carsten für die tolle Beratung bedanken.

Ich hab mir das Solaris gekauft da ich auf der suche nach einem 29" Tourenhardtail war und gerne einmal B+ ausprobieren wollte. Eigentlich wollte ih unbedingt den orangen Rahmen mit dem reflektierenden Cotic Schriftzug der aber leider schon ausverkauft war und so ist es dann das gelbe geworden was aber auch eine schöne Farbe ist.

Bitte nicht für die Griffe mit den Hörnchen steinigen ich fand sie aber sehr angenehm da ich auch mal umgreifen konnte.














Der B+ Aufbau hat sich auf dem Rennsteig bewährt und ich hatte nicht das Gefühl unnötig viel Gewicht oder Rollwiderstand mit mir herum zu fahren. Ich wurde aber hin und wieder angesprochen ob ich nicht zu wenig Luft im Reifen hätte. Hab mich bei diesem Aufbau auch das erste mal an Tubeless gewagt, hatte dadurch im Gegensatz zu meinem Kumpel auch keine Probleme mit Platten.
Vom Gewicht her müsste ich bei etwa 11kg liegen.

Da mich das Solaris überzeugt hat liegt auch schon ein Cotic Escapade Rahmen bei mir für den Straßen Einsatz.


----------



## Schoasdromme (8. September 2016)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Coticgemeinde,
> 
> nachdem ich ein Solaris jetzt schon ein paar Wochen mein eigen nennen darf und mit ihm letztes Wochenende eine Rennsteigüberquerung gemacht habe wollte ich es hier auch einmal vorstellen.
> Zuallererst muss ich mich hier nochmal bei @Eaven aka. Carsten für die tolle Beratung bedanken.
> ...


Das Gelb ist super (und viel schöner als das Orange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2016)

Schick geworden. Aber die 11kg nehme ich Dir nicht ab  Ist aber am Ende auch egal - Hauptsache, es fährt sich gut. Und da ist das Solaris einfach mal eine Ansage. 

Einzig die Gabel wirkt mit den dicken Pellen seeehhhr filigran. Eine Pike würde da sicher Wunder bewirken  Ich bin von meiner in Kombination mit dem Solaris jedenfalls begeistert.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (8. September 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schick geworden. Aber die 11kg nehme ich Dir nicht ab  Ist aber am Ende auch egal - Hauptsache, es fährt sich gut. Und da ist das Solaris einfach mal eine Ansage.
> 
> Einzig die Gabel wirkt mit den dicken Pellen seeehhhr filigran. Eine Pike würde da sicher Wunder bewirken  Ich bin von meiner in Kombination mit dem Solaris jedenfalls begeistert.



Naja die 11kg sind wahrscheinlich seehr subjektiv wollte es bei Gelegenheit mal nachwiegen.
Ich hab die DT genommen da sie ausreichend Reifenfreiheit hat aber sie ist nicht gerade die steifste, aber sie tut was sie soll und das sehr gut. Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 130mm Gabel zu versuchen. Hat da schon wer Erfahrung mit im Solaris?


----------



## Schwimmer (8. September 2016)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Coticgemeinde,
> 
> nachdem ich ein Solaris jetzt schon ein paar Wochen mein eigen nennen darf und mit ihm letztes Wochenende eine Rennsteigüberquerung gemacht habe wollte ich es hier auch einmal vorstellen.
> Zuallererst muss ich mich hier nochmal bei @Eaven aka. Carsten für die tolle Beratung bedanken.
> ...



Schickes Riesen-Rad ...    
Wie groß/laaang bist Du?


----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2016)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Naja die 11kg sind wahrscheinlich seehr subjektiv wollte es bei Gelegenheit mal nachwiegen.
> Ich hab die DT genommen da sie ausreichend Reifenfreiheit hat aber sie ist nicht gerade die steifste, aber sie tut was sie soll und das sehr gut. Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 130mm Gabel zu versuchen. Hat da schon wer Erfahrung mit im Solaris?


Fahre seit jeher mit 120mm im 2014er Solaris. Entspricht damit dem maximal zulässigen FW... mehr bräuchte ich auch nicht. Wobei 10mm mehr für den Rahmen kein Problem sein sollten.


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2016)

Hatte 100mm und 120mm im solaris und fand die 100 vom handling fast besser.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (9. September 2016)

Schickes Bike! Kommt auf das Solaris Modell drauf an. Die vorherige Serie war von der Geo her auf 80/100mm Federweg optimiert, die neue auf 120mm. Wobei 130mm mit viel SAG auch geht. Selbst bei gleicher Federwegsangabe sind die Einbauhöhen doch je nach Hersteller z.T. stark unterschiedlich. PS: Offiziell freigegeben sind 120mm


----------



## mike79 (9. September 2016)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Naja die 11kg sind wahrscheinlich seehr subjektiv wollte es bei Gelegenheit mal nachwiegen.
> Ich hab die DT genommen da sie ausreichend Reifenfreiheit hat aber sie ist nicht gerade die steifste, aber sie tut was sie soll und das sehr gut. Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine 130mm Gabel zu versuchen. Hat da schon wer Erfahrung mit im Solaris?



Welche Dt Gabel fährst du denn?
Meine "graue Eminenz" in 29 Zoll wird dieser Tage auch fertig werden. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## LordOfTheLost (9. September 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Schickes Riesen-Rad ...
> Wie groß/laaang bist Du?



Wieso Riesenrad, das muss die Optik sein  Das ist ein M Rahmen und ich bin 1,79m groß.



mike79 schrieb:


> Welche Dt Gabel fährst du denn?
> Meine "graue Eminenz" in 29 Zoll wird dieser Tage auch fertig werden.
> Bin schon sehr gespannt



Das ist ein Dt Swiss OPM O.D.L 120mm.

Na dann werde ich die 120mm erstmal beibehalten, hatte jetzt auch nicht das Gefühl zu wenig Federweg zu haben. Lediglich die geringe Steifigkeit der Dt ist etwas aufgefallen.


----------



## shibby68 (9. September 2016)

sehr schön, viel spass mit dem hobel. mir gefällts


----------



## mike79 (14. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (14. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


>



Sehr schick ... 
Die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon sehr heftig ...


----------



## mike79 (14. September 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schick ...
> Die Sattelüberhöhung ist schon sehr heftig ...


Ach das wirkt nur so....ist nicht mal auf max ausgezogen die Stütze


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ach das wirkt nur so....ist nicht mal auf max ausgezogen die Stütze


Das ist der Vorteil eines XL-Rahmens  Schick schick...


----------



## brigdompteur (15. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


>


Sehr schön, ich mag ja dieses Gun Metall.Wie ist den so der Eindruck bezüglich der Geo gegenüber dem MK1?der Lenkwinkel ist ja etwas flacher geworden.


----------



## mike79 (15. September 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich mag ja dieses Gun Metall.Wie ist den so der Eindruck bezüglich der Geo gegenüber dem MK1?der Lenkwinkel ist ja etwas flacher geworden.



Kann ich echt nicht sagen. War gestern mit allem etwas überfordert bei der ersten Runde. Zu viele Eindrücke auf einmal. 


Gabel wird noch ne pike kommen obwohl sich die Manitou echt gut fuhr. Aber es gibt Angebote da kann man nicht nein sagen


----------



## dangerousD (15. September 2016)

Gute Wahl


----------



## Schwimmer (15. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ach das wirkt nur so....ist nicht mal auf max ausgezogen die Stütze



Ja, das täuscht bestimmt ...  



mike79 schrieb:


> ... Zu viele Eindrücke auf einmal....



Das bleibt im Prinzip so, selbst bei meinem antiquiertem Flitzer von 2013 ist das noch so ...


----------



## roliK (17. September 2016)

Mein Bfe26 ...






... wird wieder verkauft. Ich komme leider mit dem flachen Sitzwinkel nicht zurecht. Überhaupt da ich recht oft zwischen dem Transition Patrol (mit 75° Sitzwinkel) und dem Bfe wechsle, kommt mir der Unterschied beim Treten noch größer vor. Schade drum, ansonsten ein geiles Rad.


----------



## radzwei (17. September 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Mein Bfe26 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde den Sattel 2 cm nach vorne Schieben - dürfte bei Dir gehen. Dann tritt man mehr von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2016)

radzwei schrieb:


> Ich würde den Sattel 2 cm nach vorne Schieben - dürfte bei Dir gehen. Dann tritt man mehr von oben.


... und bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch den Minion richtig herum einbauen. Dann kommst Du jede Rampe hoch


----------



## roliK (17. September 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... und bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch den Minion richtig herum einbauen. Dann kommst Du jede Rampe hoch


Haha, endlich fällts mal jemand auf. Das ist mir mal bei irgendeiner Schlauchwechselaktion passiert. Muss ehrlich sagen daß ich noch keine Nachteile dadurch festgestellt habe. 

@sattel nach vor: ginge natürlich, aber ich werd vorerst wieder auf das On-One 456 Ti umsteigen, wo ich grade einen neuen Rahmen als Ersatz für den alten, gebrochenen erhalten habe. Das passt mir von der Geometrie einfach besser, und ein halbes Kilo leichter ist es auch.
Mittelfristig werd ich mich vielleicht nach was mit größeren Rädern umsehen.


----------



## mike79 (17. September 2016)

Erstes und letztes Tuning...
Jetzt wird gefahren


----------



## danchoize (17. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Erstes und letztes Tuning...
> Jetzt wird gefahren


120er Pike ?


----------



## mike79 (17. September 2016)

danchoize schrieb:


> 120er Pike ?



Yes...
Sollte früher oder später sowieso rein.
Durch Zufall jetzt schon eine gebrauchte erwischt und zugeschlagen.....


----------



## dangerousD (17. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Erstes und letztes Tuning...
> Jetzt wird gefahren


Jaaaa, jetzt passt das  Viel Spass beim Einrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (17. September 2016)

Mike79

Schönes bike. Die farbe gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Rommos (17. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Erstes und letztes Tuning...
> Jetzt wird gefahren


Jetzt brauchst aber m.M.n. eine schwarze Stütze, damit das richtig stimmig aussieht. Und einen "Bremsleitungskürzungsservice"


----------



## mike79 (17. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Jetzt brauchst aber m.M.n. eine schwarze Stütze, damit das richtig stimmig aussieht. Und einen "Bremsleitungskürzungsservice"


Theoretisch richtig das mit der Stütze.
Rein praktisch gibts aber bis jetzt keine Variostütze die mir so gut wie die Thomson gefallen hat (technisch)..
Hier geht's dann doch in Richtung  Form follows function...
(Wobei die Thomson eh 30,9 hat und ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich sie geräuschfrei im 31,6er Sitzrohr nutzen kann)

Aber falls jemand Alternativen weiss lass ich mich gern überzeugen


----------



## Rommos (17. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Theoretisch richtig das mit der Stütze.
> Rein praktisch gibts aber bis jetzt keine Variostütze die mir so gut wie die Thomson gefallen hat....
> Hier geht's dann doch in Richtung  Form follows function...
> (Wobei die Thomson eh 30,9 hat und ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich sie geräuschfrei im 31,6er Sitzrohr nutzen kann)


Bin ja auch Thomson-Fan  und u.a. deshalb hab ich eine Formula35 und keine pike, passt so schön zusammen 

Viel Spaß mit dem Cotic 

p.s. im Cotic Solaris meiner Frau steckt auch eine 30,9er, die extra angeschaffte Hülse auf 31,6 bring ich gar nicht mit rein....


----------



## mike79 (18. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> im Cotic Solaris meiner Frau steckt auch eine 30,9er, die extra angeschaffte Hülse auf 31,6 bring ich gar nicht mit rein....



Wundert mich. Heute probiert. Ohne Hülse fährt die Stütze leer durch runter. Würde nie halten.

Aber es war heute recht quietschfrei mit, also bleibt die Thomson


----------



## DAKAY (22. September 2016)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wundert mich. Heute probiert. Ohne Hülse fährt die Stütze leer durch runter. Würde nie halten.
> 
> Aber es war heute recht quietschfrei mit, also bleibt die Thomson



Im Abfahrtsmodus passt das mit der Farbe der Stütze ja auch.


----------



## martn (22. September 2016)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich mag ja dieses Gun Metall.Wie ist den so der Eindruck bezüglich der Geo gegenüber dem MK1?der Lenkwinkel ist ja etwas flacher geworden.


Ich bin ja auch von Mk1 auf Mk2 gewechselt und im Prinzip sind die Unterschiede so, wie man es erwarten könnte. Mehr Radstand bringt noch mehr Sicherheit und Laufruhe bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Dafür brauchte ich ein paar Ausfahrten, um Gewichtsverteilung und Kurven-Timing anzupassen. Anfangs fuhr das Vorderrad gerne mal schon ins Gemüse, bevor ich so richtig angefangen hatte, die Kurve rumzuziehen. Die Umgewöhnung ging aber recht schnell. Gabel mit 51er Offset hatte ich schon vorher.



mike79 schrieb:


> Theoretisch richtig das mit der Stütze.
> Rein praktisch gibts aber bis jetzt keine Variostütze die mir so gut wie die Thomson gefallen hat (technisch)..
> Hier geht's dann doch in Richtung  Form follows function...
> (Wobei die Thomson eh 30,9 hat und ich noch nicht sicher bin ob ich sie geräuschfrei im 31,6er Sitzrohr nutzen kann)
> ...



Haste die Fox Transfer shconmal angeschaut? Schwarz, ohne die Details im inneren zu kennen, gibt es schon Ähnlichkeiten zur Thomson (der Kopf sieht aus wie ne Thomson-Kopie und es ist ebenfalls ne Kartusche drin). Die externe Ansteuerung ist allerdings unten und es gibt die mit 150 mm Hub. Da gibt es ja nicht viele Alternativen. Hab ich vor zwei Wochen in mein Solaris gebaut und bis jetzt taugt mir das ganz gut.

Gegen Kommentare zur Überhöhung hilft es übrigens, das Rad nie mit voll ausgezogener Stütze zu fotografieren. Ich hab vermutlich mehr Überhöhung als du, aber seit ich meine erste Schnippiestütze hatte, hat das keiner mehr bemerkt.


----------



## DAKAY (23. September 2016)

Ach ja, ich kann die Stütze von YEP sehr empfehlen.


----------



## scylla (28. September 2016)

bestes Rad der Welt


----------



## frogmatic (29. September 2016)

Habe mal wieder die Rakete ausgeführt, in höhere Gefilde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (30. September 2016)

Ja, ja, was man nicht für einen Aufwand betreibt sein Bike ins rechte Licht zu rücken


----------



## mihael (30. September 2016)

Hat jeman ein pic von einem größe s fully von cotic?

Lg


----------



## scylla (30. September 2016)

mihael schrieb:


> Hat jeman ein pic von einem größe s fully von cotic?
> 
> Lg



1 und 2 Posts über dir


----------



## frogmatic (30. September 2016)




----------



## zec (30. September 2016)

Wobei die aktuellen Cotic-Fullys in "S" ebenfalls eine Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr haben.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2016)

zweitbestes Rad der Welt 
(auch ein "altes" Größe S)


----------



## frogmatic (4. Oktober 2016)

Sher schick geworden, @scylla


----------



## mihael (4. Oktober 2016)

Ne, mit dem desivn der fullys kann ich mich nicht anfreunden


----------



## frogmatic (4. Oktober 2016)

Zwingt dich ja auch keiner 

Sie sind zugegebenermaßen eigenwillig - funktionieren halt.
Vor allem die alten sehen von links mit der geraden Kettenstrebe arg merkwürdig aus, die neuen haben rechts *und* links gekröpfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Oktober 2016)

Zeigt sein Bike, kriegt ein ‚Like‘.
Wird vielleicht Bild der Woche.
=> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068477 
=> *klick* auf den gelben Stern und ab geht die Post
=> noch ein bisschen in der Cotic Welt teilen und es könnte klappen


----------



## Eaven (8. Oktober 2016)

Mein neues Dienstwaldfahrrad wiegt 12,6kg inkl Pedalen und ist mit leichten aber nicht leichtsinnigen Teilen aufgebaut.




Das Flare MAX wurde übrigens auch von Michael von TNI getestet und recht gut bewertet. Wer Lust hat den Test zu lesen:
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/10/06/cotic-flaremax-29er-stahlfully-kurztest/


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2016)

Schön geworden 
Aber...



Eaven schrieb:


> ...aber nicht leichtsinnigen Teilen...


würde ICH in Anbetracht des Vorbaus nicht unterschreiben 

Kennst ja meine Vorliebe für kurz & gerade


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Gefällt sehr...
Welche Grösse ist das? Wie gross bist Du?


----------



## mihael (8. Oktober 2016)

Schliesse mich der frage an. Wow gefällt mir das gut. Sieht nach meinem nächsten kopierten projekt aus. Echt nice!


----------



## a.nienie (8. Oktober 2016)

Tolles rad im guten aufbau. Der säbeltigerzahn ist ok, finde ich. Tiefe front geht beim 29er eh kaum.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (8. Oktober 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schön geworden
> Aber...würde ICH in Anbetracht des Vorbaus nicht unterschreiben
> 
> Kennst ja meine Vorliebe für kurz & gerade


......stimmt, kenne ich...Downhill Equipment mit armdicken Lenker


----------



## Eaven (8. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Gefällt sehr...
> Welche Grösse ist das? Wie gross bist Du?


Ich bin 1,78 und das ist ein M Rahmen. Der Vorbau ist der Flatforce von Syntace mit brutal langen 66mm. Ähm, war es nicht erst gestern das man mit einem 120mm Vorbau einen Oldschool-Aufbau hatte. Die Laufräder sind ebenfalls von Syntace, W 35 MX mit Schläuchen in den Maxxis....Megaoldschool.


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Anwort.
Hab auch mal den verlinkten Test durchgelesen. Ein Eingelenker ist das getestete Rad nicht wirklich, oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Anwort.
> Hab auch mal den verlinkten Test durchgelesen. Ein Eingelenker ist das getestete Rad nicht wirklich, oder überseh ich da was?


Doch isses. Abgestütz eben


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ok. Wieder was gelernt. Für mich waren bisher Eingelenker Bikes welche kein Gelenk am Ausfallende resp. nur ein Hauptgelenk haben.


----------



## Hockdrik (9. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Ok. Wieder was gelernt. Für mich waren bisher Eingelenker Bikes welche kein Gelenk am Ausfallende resp. nur ein Hauptgelenk haben.



Das sind auch Eingelenker!


----------



## thxelf38 (9. Oktober 2016)

Schon klar!


----------



## frogmatic (9. Oktober 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Ok. Wieder was gelernt. Für mich waren bisher Eingelenker Bikes welche kein Gelenk am Ausfallende resp. nur ein Hauptgelenk haben.


Kommt drauf an wo das Gelenk ist.
Der Trick ist, dass z.B. bei den Cotics die Schwinge zwischen Hauptlager und Achse durchgehend ist.

Bei Viergelenkern ist zwischen Hauptlager und Achse halt noch der Horst-Link.


----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Mein neues Dienstwaldfahrrad wiegt 12,6kg inkl Pedalen und ist mit leichten aber nicht leichtsinnigen Teilen aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher RAL farbe entspricht diese pulverbeschichtung, weisst du das?

Und

Ist es die gleiche farbe wie hier:

https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/flareMAX


----------



## Eaven (11. Oktober 2016)

Cotic verwendet keine Farben aus dem RAL -Farbspektrum sondern Pantone. Den Pantone-Ton habe ich im Moment nicht parat, es wird aber auf sicher ein Mix sein der auch ein wenig Metallic-Anteile hat. Der Farbton ist eher heller und Silbergrau. Ja, das ist die Farbe die auch Cotic auf der Seite zeigt und die auch es auch für das Solaris gibt. Unsere Bilder bilden es besser ab:
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-flare-max.html
http://eaven-cycles.de/komponenten/rahmen/rahmen/cotic-rahmen-solaris-99.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2016)

Danke 

Das rot in der cotic palette ist auch schick


----------



## 3812311 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

hier mal was für die Kategorie "Special Interest". (Also kein Mountainbeik...)


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2016)

Kein Mountainbike, aber ein äußerst schönes Alltagsrad 
Schließ es immer gut ab!


----------



## 3812311 (18. Oktober 2016)

Danke!
Schon doof, dass ein so Rad wegen der Diebstahlgefahr nicht mehr alltagstauglich ist. Da nimmt der Nutzen mit jedem hochwertigen Teil wieder ab... Naja, da latsch ich doch wieder zu Fuß in die Stadt und nehm das Rad nur für meine Langstreckentouren...


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Oktober 2016)

Es gab noch ein Fahrwerksupdate: Pike RC statt der arg straffen Revelation und mein Lieblingsdämpfer, der wieder einmal zeigt, dass er in eigentlich jedem Hinterbau out of the box besser funktioniert als die "speziell abgestimmten" Seriendämpfer.

Passt jetzt so. 








Gewicht: Immer noch gut unter 13 Kilo.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Oktober 2016)

Haste da mal ne partlist?
Sub13 ist schon sehr gut beim stahlfully


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Oktober 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste da mal ne partlist?
> Sub13 ist schon sehr gut beim stahlfully



Hatte ich schon mal gepostet, aber hier nochmal mit den Updates:

Rahmen: Cotic Flare, M
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air LO
Gabel: RS Pike RC Solo Air, 140 mm
Steuersatz, Sattelklemme: Hope
Laufräder: DT 350 Straight Pull, Sapim Laser / Race auf Antriebsseite HR, Carbon King Felgen mit 24,5 mm Maulweite
Reifen: Conti Trail King RS / Mountain King RS, hinten mit Milch, vorne (noch) mit Schlauch
Bremse: Hope Race E4
Kurbel: Race Face SixC, umgebaut auf 1x mit Hope Retainer Ring 30t
Pedale: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kassette: e13 9-44
Stütze: RS Reverb Stealth 125
Sattel: Specialized (komm grad nicht auf den Namen)
Vorbau: Hope
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Griffe: Syntace Moto


----------



## best61 (4. November 2016)

@Jaypeare, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, dein flare. 
Ich erwäge auch schon länger den Kauf eines Rahmens,
bin bei 179cm und 84cm Schrittlänge aber unsicher bzgl. der Rahmengröße (-länge).
Wie sind deine Maße?


----------



## Eaven (4. November 2016)

best61 schrieb:


> @Jaypeare, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, dein flare.
> Ich erwäge auch schon länger den Kauf eines Rahmens,
> bin bei 179cm und 84cm Schrittlänge aber unsicher bzgl. der Rahmengröße (-länge).
> Wie sind deine Maße?


....da solltest du einen M Rahmen nehmen, der wird dir absolut super passen. Du bist 1cm größer als ich, deine Schrittlänge 2cm kürzer. So ab 1,83 cm Größe verkaufen wir auch L Rahmen unter 1,80 ist M perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. November 2016)

Da kann ich Carsten nur zustimmen. 1,78 bei 86cm Beinlänge bei mir ...


----------



## dangerousD (13. November 2016)

Hallihallo,

hier mal ein Update meines Solaris...



 

 


Neu sind die Lager in den Naben  
Und noch irgendwas... ach ja, die Sattelstütze  Endlich habe ich meine Vecnum Moveloc 200mm Stütze. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt - die Stütze funzt wirklich super, ist simpel und damit hoffentlich lange haltbar. Einzig der originale Trigger hat mir nicht zugesagt - kurzerhand auf den BikeYoke Triggy umgebaut. Jetzt ist's perfekt


----------



## scylla (15. November 2016)

Etwas Off-Topic, da nicht (mehr) meins, sondern das von @orangerauch.
Aber von mir entsprechend den Wünschen seines neuen Besitzers aufgebaut, und für hübsch befunden. Daher noch schnell ein paar Bilder, bevor es in seine neue Heimat im Süden entschwindet 











Das Feintuning (endgültige Vorbaulänge, Lenkerhöhe, Spacertürmchen entfernen, endgültige Kettenblattgröße, sonstige Ergonomie-Einstellungen, etc pp... ) muss natürlich noch alles gemacht werden.


----------



## franticz (15. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Etwas Off-Topic, da nicht (mehr) meins, sondern das von @orangerauch.
> Aber von mir entsprechend den Wünschen seines neuen Besitzers aufgebaut, und für hübsch befunden. Daher noch schnell ein paar Bilder, bevor es in seine neue Heimat im Süden entschwindet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 546782
> ...




Sau geil


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2016)

hätte ja ein kurzes schaltwerk verbaut... ;-)


----------



## herrundmeister (15. November 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hätte ja ein kurzes schaltwerk verbaut... ;-)


Haste den Pizzateller am Hinterrad nicht gesehen? Das packt kein kurzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. November 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hätte ja ein kurzes schaltwerk verbaut... ;-)



Ähm, das ist die "kurze" GS Version...11-fach halt. Wenn die Kassette größer ist als die Bremsscheibe brauchst halt die Länge.
Das "lange" SGS will ich gar nicht sehen, das schleift bestimmt am Boden mit 26'' Laufrädern


----------



## Eaven (15. November 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Halli hallo, hier mal ein Update meines Solaris...
> 
> Und noch irgendwas... ach ja, die Sattelstütze  Endlich habe ich meine Vecnum Moveloc 200mm Stütze....


...jetzt brauchst du noch eine Hope Bolt Klemme


----------



## frogmatic (15. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Etwas Off-Topic, da nicht (mehr) meins, sondern das von @orangerauch.


Eigenwillig - warum nicht 

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, was mich immer an den grapewine BFes stört - Cy hätte sich mal beizeiten von dir beraten lassen sollen und den Schriftzug ohne schwarzen Hintergrund, wie an deinem Rocket, machen sollen.
Ich habe einfach noch keine stimmige Farbgebung an diesem Rahmen gesehen, auch wenn ich die Farbe an sich äußerst schön finde...


----------



## scylla (15. November 2016)

Dann solltest du es mal live und in Farbe sehen. Ich finde, in Echt rockt das Grape mit dem hellen Eloxgrün total. Auf den Fotos ist das Grün zu blass und das Grape zu dunkel.
Das mit dem Schriftzug sollte aber bei "dunkelfarbigen" Rahmen geändert werden - finde ich


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Etwas Off-Topic, da nicht (mehr) meins, sondern das von @orangerauch.


 Spontan würde ich sagen, dass ihm der Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein ist.
Aber Rahmen sind bekanntlich wie Schuhe, beides wird gern mal zu klein gekauft.


----------



## scylla (15. November 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen, dass ihm der Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein ist.
> Aber Rahmen sind bekanntlich wie Schuhe, beides wird gern mal zu klein gekauft.



Es gibt Leute, die nennen es "zu klein". Und es gibt Leute, die nennen es "es kann nicht kurz genug sein" 
Passend zum Fahrstil ist es mehr ein Spielzeug (Trialbike im Mountainbike-Gewand) als ein Fahrrad . Von der Körpergröße her könnte er für ein Tourenrad auch Gr. L fahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Passend zum Fahrstil ist es mehr ein Spielzeug als ein Fahrrad.


Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist halt, dass sich beim »Stolperbiken« ein größerer Rahmen sicherer/stabiler/angenehmer anfühlt.
Wie man sieht, gibt es da durchaus andere Ansichten …


----------



## scylla (15. November 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, gibt es da durchaus andere Ansichten …



Die gibt es definitiv!
Das bisherige 14'' Rad wurde mal von einem schockierten Betrachter "Katapult" getauft, weil kaum ein anderer Mensch darauf bei minimalem Gefälle fahren könnte, ohne sich sofort zu überschlagen. Ich staune immer wieder, welche Kunststückchen im steilen Gelände damit möglich sind, wenn der richtige Fahrer drauf sitzt.


----------



## DAKAY (15. November 2016)

Schön, das lila BMX.


----------



## orangerauch (15. November 2016)

Off topic: mal zum vergleich mein bisheriges spielzeug: körpergrösse 184 radlänge 174:




Damals noch in testeinsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (15. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Etwas Off-Topic, da nicht (mehr) meins, sondern das von @orangerauch.
> Aber von mir entsprechend den Wünschen seines neuen Besitzers aufgebaut, und für hübsch befunden. Daher noch schnell ein paar Bilder, bevor es in seine neue Heimat im Süden entschwindet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 546782
> ...



Oh, das ist doch das Kellerkind ...


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...jetzt brauchst du noch eine Hope Bolt Klemme


Neee... der Cotic-Importeur meines Vertrauens hat mir doch letztens erst diese schöne Hope Klemme vermacht. Die bleibt dran


----------



## Jaypeare (16. November 2016)

Ich fand das lila beim BFe schon immer schick. Schade, dass es die Farbe nur kurz und nie für andere Rahmen gab, wäre sonst meine erste Wahl für das Flare gewesen.

Toll: Cy und Co setzen überwiegend auf schöne fröhliche Farben und heben sich damit sehr angenehm von der schwarz - silbernen Masse ab.
Weniger toll: Meine Vorlieben bezüglich Rahmen und Rahmenfarbe passen irgendwie nie zusammen. 

Wie genau wird bei Cotic eigentlich entschieden, welche Rahmenfarben und Decals es für welches Modell in welchem Batch gibt. Würfeln? Bier- und Whiskyabend im Pub?


----------



## frogmatic (17. November 2016)

Das kenne ich... ich hätte mir ein Rocket in dem matten duckegg blue gewünscht. Naja, ich habe mein Bauhof-oranges auch lieben gelernt  

Ok, ein grünes BFe ist mir zugelaufen, das passt schon prima.


----------



## scylla (17. November 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ok, ein grünes BFe ist mir zugelaufen, das passt schon prima.



der Trend geht zum 3.-Cotic


----------



## Eaven (17. November 2016)

Oh Gott, ihr lasst die BFe's frei laufen?! Denkt an die wilden On Ones die sich im Wald rumtreiben!


----------



## frogmatic (17. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> der Trend geht zum 3.-Cotic


Sagt eine die sich auskennt 


Eaven schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ihr lasst die BFe's frei laufen?! Denkt an die wilden On Ones die sich im Wald rumtreiben!


Das wäre höchstens schade um die On Ones


----------



## scylla (17. November 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ihr lasst die BFe's frei laufen?! Denkt an die wilden On Ones die sich im Wald rumtreiben!



Deswegen betteln meine immer, dass sie rausgelassen werden. Im Keller ist denen zu gruselig


----------



## Jaypeare (17. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> der Trend geht zum 3.-Cotic



Jedenfalls habe ich festgestellt: Hatte man einmal ein Cotic, geht's nicht mehr ohne. Jedes Mal wenn ich in einem Anflug von Wahnsinn ein Cotic verkauft hatte merkte ich wenige Wochen später, dass im Keller und auf dem Trail was fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (17. November 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> der Trend geht zum 3.-Cotic



Naja, das ist eher wie beim Quartett:

Zuerst die Radgrößen voll machen, dann die Farben, oder andersrum  ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. November 2016)

Ja, nur das mit den Farben wird schwierig... da könnte man sich jedes Jahr 2...3 in den Keller stellen 

Hätte das Escapade ZUSÄTZLICH auch in dem grau / orange nehmen sollen  irgendwie.


----------



## han-sch (27. November 2016)

Ein bisschen Feintuning fehlt noch, aber um es zu zeigen ist es finde ich schon ok so ... 






in meinem Album sind noch zwei weitere Fotos.


----------



## orudne (27. November 2016)

han-sch schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Feintuning fehlt noch, aber um es zu zeigen ist es finde ich schon ok so ...



Ja, ist schon ganz ok!  ;-)

Ne, im Ernst, ich finds sehr geil.
Und bist Du schon damit gefahren? (Sieht noch so sauber aus)


----------



## DAKAY (28. November 2016)

Komm irgendwie mit meinem lowbudget Aufbau nicht weiter.
Darum wenigstens mal ein Bild ohne Teile.





Vieleicht hat ja der ein oder andere hier noch brauchbare Teile günstig abzugeben.


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2016)

Hmmm... von mir gäbe es ein 10-fach Zee Schaltwerk 11-36, passenden XT-Shifter für ispec Montage und eine Zee Bremsanlage (ohne Scheiben). Der Shifter ist am Bremshebel montiert.  Bei Interesse einfach eine Nachricht schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2016)

was brauchst Du noch?


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2016)

Hi, ich habe bisher nur Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz, Lrs, Sattel, Sattelklemme und Vorbau. Danke @dangeriusD aber Schaltung würde ich eigentlich gerne von Sram verbauen, habe ich so an allen Rädern. Bremse wäre evtl. Interessant.
@a.nienie den ganzen Rest [emoji6]


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2016)

lenekr habe ich noch einen sixpack in 760mm und ohne rise... aber son komisches pörbl.


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2016)

x9 schaltwerk guck ich mal...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. November 2016)

Könnte einen Bontrager Big Earl bieten, Stütze starr 400mm gerade (nix tolles...) und n Paar BBB Flatpedals, die schon 2x transalpen waren. Sonst nix... Ah doch, Lenkergriffe in Größe nicht so groß, zum schrauben, blaue Klemmringe.


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2016)

Danke schonmal für eure Angebote, ich melde mich via PM.


----------



## herrundmeister (30. November 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> x9 schaltwerk guck ich mal...


sollte bei mir noch was rummliegen - ich geh morgen mal in "Lager"


----------



## Steelhorse (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,
auf Anregung von Carsten stelle ich hier meinen Aufbau des Soul vor - Vielen Dank noch mal an Carsten für die freundliche Beratung


----------



## Schibbl (1. Dezember 2016)

Steelhorse schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> auf Anregung von Carsten stelle ich hier meinen Aufbau des Soul vor - Vielen Dank noch mal an Carsten für die freundliche Beratung


Ein wunderschönes Rad in mäßig guten Bildern  . Kannst du bitte noch etwas zum Aufbau und den Komponenten sagen?


----------



## Steelhorse (1. Dezember 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Rad in mäßig guten Bildern  . Kannst du bitte noch etwas zum Aufbau und den Komponenten sagen?




Rahmen Cotic Soul 27,5" Gr. L
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Cube Ergo Griffe
Bremsen Formula R1 racing mit Carbonhebeln 180er Scheiben vorne und hinten
XT 2fach Schaltung (10fach)
SDG Sattel
Cube Carbonsattelstütze
Tune Würger
Syntace F109 Vorbau 70mm
Fox Evolution Gabel mit schwarzen Aufklebern
Reynolds Carbonlaufräder mit Tune Prince / Princess Naben
Nobby Nic 2,25 - demnächst Tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (3. Dezember 2016)

@Steelhorse  Das wichtigste fehlt mir immer noch, was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## frogmatic (5. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Steelhorse  Das *un*wichtigste fehlt mir immer noch, was wiegt das gute Stück?


So.


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2016)

Nanana. Wo Princess Naben, Carbonfelgen, R1, Tune, etc verbaut ist, dürfte das Gewicht beim Aufbau schon ein wichtiges Thema gewesen sein. 
Mich interessiert's auch


----------



## frogmatic (5. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Nanana. Wo Princess Naben, Carbonfelgen, R1, Tune, etc verbaut ist, dürfte das Gewicht beim Aufbau schon *ein wichtiges Thema* gewesen sein.
> Mich interessiert's auch


Neugierig bin ich auch - aber das wichtigste Thema ist es IMHO nicht


----------



## John_Boy (5. Dezember 2016)

Das wichtigste ist dass man mit seinem Rad Spass hat. Bei einem geht das nur unter 10 kg, bei anderen nicht.
Mein Soul ist noch schöner und schwerer.


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Dezember 2016)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist dass man mit seinem Rad Spass hat. Bei einem geht das nur unter 10 kg, bei anderen nicht.
> Mein Soul ist noch schöner und schwerer.



Genau ...


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Neugierig bin ich auch - aber das wichtigste Thema ist es IMHO nicht



Carsten ist doch ein alter CC-ler ... , ein bisschen Verständnis, äh Nachsicht, bitte ...


----------



## Steelhorse (5. Dezember 2016)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Carsten ist doch ein alter CC-ler ... , ein bisschen Verständnis, äh Nachsicht, bitte ...


Ja das Gewicht.............Eher ernüchternde 11,9kg mit Pedalen, aber ich bin zufrieden damit - optisch gefällts mir  - demnächst muss ich noch mal nachwiegen, vll ist die Waage kaputt, sie zeigt bei mir auch zuviel an


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Dezember 2016)

Steelhorse schrieb:


> Ja das Gewicht.............Eher ernüchternde 11,9kg mit Pedalen, aber ich bin zufrieden damit - optisch gefällts mir  - demnächst muss ich noch mal nachwiegen, vll ist die Waage kaputt, sie zeigt bei mir auch zuviel an



... in der Gewichtsklasse ist mein Soul auch in etwa, vielleicht inzwischen ein wenig drüber ... 
... und es geht trotzdem ab wie Schnitzel ... 
Der einzige Faktor der ins "Gewicht" fällt ist der riesen Spaß und davon gibt's reichlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Dezember 2016)

Spielt das Gewicht wirklich so eine grosse Rolle? Mein 26 ain't no dead-souly wiegt glaub ich mehr als 12 kg und besteht nur aus heavy-duty-unkaputtbar-Teilen. Hab es letztens so gar noch 300g schwerer gemacht mit einem Hope-Laufradsatz. Mein bike ist wie ein guter Kumpel für mich...funktioniert, läuft.

Fahre nebenbei noch ein Liteville welches fast genauso leicht ist aber mit dem ich keine so enge Beziehung pflege. ;-)


----------



## Eaven (6. Dezember 2016)

Steelhorse schrieb:


> Ja das Gewicht.............Eher ernüchternde 11,9kg mit Pedalen, aber ich bin zufrieden damit - optisch gefällts mir  - demnächst muss ich noch mal nachwiegen, vll ist die Waage kaputt, sie zeigt bei mir auch zuviel an


.....oh, hätte ich bei dem Aufbau nicht erwartet. Ich hätte so um die 11kg geschätzt.


----------



## John_Boy (6. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja noch Platz für Verbesserungen. zb kleinere Bremsscheiben, weniger Schaltung, und die Aufkleber erst.


----------



## Eaven (6. Dezember 2016)

Tubeless dürfte noch was bringen


----------



## Schibbl (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Tubeless dürfte noch was bringen


Fahren dürfte am meisten bringen  Spaß vor allem.


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....oh, hätte ich bei dem Aufbau nicht erwartet. Ich hätte so um die 11kg geschätzt.



ich hätte auch deutlich leichter geschätzt 
Vielleicht ist ja tatsächlich die Waage kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (6. Dezember 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Fahren dürfte am meisten bringen  Spaß vor allem.


Äh...ja, stimmt....aber was hat es mit leichten Rädern zu tun? Und warum fahren Leute mit leichten Rädern nicht viel?


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind vor allem die Leute, die viel fahren, irgendwann etwas pienzig beim Gewicht.
Weils halt mit einem leichten Rad noch mehr Spaß macht als mit einem schweren Rad.


(Klar, es gibt immer noch ein gesundes Maß, übertreiben muss man's nicht und die Haltbarkeit und Funktion sollte eh an erster Stelle stehen)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind vor allem die Leute, die viel fahren, irgendwann etwas pienzig beim Gewicht.
> Weils halt mit einem leichten Rad noch mehr Spaß macht als mit einem schweren Rad.
> 
> 
> (Klar, es gibt immer noch ein gesundes Maß, übertreiben muss man's nicht und die Haltbarkeit und Funktion sollte eh an erster Stelle stehen)


Kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Weil ich viel fahre, möchte ich keine Leichtbauteile haben, die sich schnell verabschieden, sondern Sorglosteile, die in der Regel etwas schwerer sind. Ein schweres Rad (12 kg find ich jetzt nicht arg schwer) ist für mich als 85kg Menschen vielleicht auch noch besser zu treten, als für ein 65kg Mädel. ;-)


----------



## Steelhorse (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Tubeless dürfte noch was bringen


interessant wäre, welcher vergleichbare Aufbau es schafft auf 11kg zu kommen, ein paar Gramm sind immer drin, aber 1kg?!....
wie gesagt ist mir Gewicht schon wichtig aber doch nicht Alles, es gibt sicher leichtere Laufräder, aber was nützt 140mm Federweg mit mit LR, die nicht dafür gedacht sind
Mein Hauptziel in Sachen Gewicht war, in etwa auf dem Niveau meines 29er Cube Reaction GTC SLT zu bleiben, das ist fast gelungen


----------



## Schibbl (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Äh...ja, stimmt....aber was hat es mit leichten Rädern zu tun? Und warum fahren Leute mit leichten Rädern nicht viel?


Naja ... ähhh ... alles und nichts? Leichte Räder sind toll aber Steelhorse hat doch gar keinen Willen zur Erleichterung des schönen Blauen gezeigt. Deshalb einfach fahren und bei deiner Aussage, dass leichte Räder wenig gefahren werden, kann ich dir nur beipflichten. Ich habe auch nur noch Stahl im Stall von 9,2 bis 18 kg. Der 18kg Fat Cruiser (leider kein Cotic - wann baut Cy endlich mal einen Stadtcruiser mit 3 Zoll Reifen  ) ist mein Stadtrad und hat in diesem Jahr 4000km drauf. Das leichte 9,2kg CC Gefährt nur 150km. Ich sollte mir schwerere Geländefahrzeuge zulegen. Hast du noch ein Rocket oder Flare im Lager?


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Weil ich viel fahre, möchte ich keine Leichtbauteile haben, die sich schnell verabschieden, sondern Sorglosteile, die in der Regel etwas schwerer sind. Ein schweres Rad (12 kg find ich jetzt nicht arg schwer) ist für mich als 85kg Menschen vielleicht auch noch besser zu treten, als für ein 65kg Mädel. ;-)




Lies, was unten in der Klammer steht 
Mir kommen auch nur Sorglosteile ans Rad. Trotzdem achte ich darauf, wie viel die wiegen. Mein Rad wiegt übrigens "gewichtsoptimierte" 12,7kg und ich 54 . Ich hätte es aber schon gerne leichter (also das Rad), aber da müsste ich dann Abstriche bei der Haltbarkeit und Funktion machen, oder es würde exorbitant teuer werden.
Wenn ich nicht aufs Gewicht achten würde, hätte mein Rad aber locker 1kg mehr. Bzw hatte es das tatsächlich mal. Den Unterschied merk ich ganz gewaltig, wenn ich mein Radl mal 1000 Höhenmeter aufm Buckel den Berg hoch zerre.


----------



## frogmatic (6. Dezember 2016)

Also ich reiße ja auch gerne mal einen Spruch, aber ich habe mir gerade für 2 Räder Spank Oozy Felgen mit 420g gekauft - muss ja auch den 27.5-CC-Kollegen zeigen, dass 26" noch konkurrenzfähig ist.
Dazu noch leichtere Reifen als die 2.5" Minions, und ich sollte sie wieder ärgern können


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Deine Aversion bezüglich Leichtbau ist ja mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt.Mein Mann wiegt ebenfalls um die 85 kg.Er fährt (tatsächlich) viel.
> Und schaut mittlerweile auch verstärkt auf das Gewicht des Rades bzw Komponenten.
> Bei _sorgfältiger_ Wahl der Teile ist leicht/haltbar durchaus machbar.Kostet halt a weng mehr.
> Ein leichteres Radl macht mir auch mehr Freude.Klingt für dich evtl komisch ,ist aber so.


ich würde jetzt nicht so kategorisch schwarz-weiß argumentieren wie Du....eine "Aversion" sieht anders aus..also bitte nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen, weil man anderer Meinung ist.  Ich hab halt langjährig meine Erfahrungen mit Leichtbau gemacht (XTR-Naben-FRM-Laufradsatz, leichte Sattelstützen gebrochen, SLR-Sattel an der Rail gebrochen, leichte Rahmen gebrochen etc.) ...es klingt also für mich durchaus nicht "komisch" wenn es Dir Freude macht und Du andere Erfahrungen hast und auf Leichtbau setzt...you are welcome!

ich fahre übrigens z.b. aus positiver Erfahrung Syntace, was für mich ein guten Mittelweg ist. Wünsch Dir Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## Schibbl (6. Dezember 2016)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Also ich reiße ja auch gerne mal einen Spruch, aber ich habe mir gerade für 2 Räder Spank Oozy Felgen mit 420g gekauft - muss ja auch den 27.5-CC-Kollegen zeigen, dass 26" noch konkurrenzfähig ist.
> Dazu noch leichtere Reifen als die 2.5" Minions, und ich sollte sie wieder ärgern können


Mit Ryde Trace XC Felgen (320 Gramm!!!) und Maxxis Maxxlight 285 Reifen kannst am Berg und bei Beschleunigungsrennen jedem 27 1/2er und 29er zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. Rotierende Masse muss weniger als 3 Tüten Milch sein


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch eine Sache wo ich vorwiegend rumfahre.
> Gehe bei dir Sven_Kiel mal davon aus das du in der Gegend um Kiel  Aktiv bist.Und ja,ich kenne die Gegend gut.
> Da das Umland um Kiel ja für seine berüchtigten und endlosen Anstiege bekannt ist....
> Ich wohne zb im Pfälzerwald und bin heilfroh mittlerweile ein relativ leichtes Rad zu fahren.
> ...



Ach Mensch Lempi Du Heldin....nun werde doch bitte nicht persönlich. Ich war mit meinem Soul schon überall unterwegs in D, IT, FR und in den Alpen und auch hier gibt es viele trails und Anstiege und genügend Möglichkeiten, sich auszutoben (Harburger Berge)....Pfälzer Wald war ich übrigens auch schon (fand ich jetzt nicht sooo sonderlich anspruchsvoll bei Euch um die Gegend bei Hochspeyer...eher XC ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (6. Dezember 2016)

Scheint der Aufregen der Woche zu werden das Thema .....Klasse...Winterloch im Cotic Forum  

Mein Outing zum Nikolaus: Ich finde es geil schnell und möglichst lange berghoch zu fahren, habe einen Strava Account und schaue mir an wo ich im Umkreis evtl. KOM's bergauf knacken kann. Gern fahre ich auch solange und schnell im Kreis bis ich fast kotzen muss. Aktuell habe ich aber bei 1,78cm und 69kg Übergewicht und bin nicht in Form weil ich nur 8 - 10 Stunden in der Woche Rad fahre. Daher versuche ich an meinem Bike Gewicht zu sparen. 

Es macht mir Freude Fahrer/innen mit seelenlosen Carbonkisten abzuhängen, am meisten Spaß empfinde ich bei den Marken Santa Cruz Cannondale und Specialized. Canyon Fahrer tun mir eher leid. Ach ja, Winterpokal sehe ich als Wettkampf und auch ansonsten bin ich einfach gestrickt. 

Zu Drogenkonsum und Doping schreibe ich jetzt mal nichts in meinem Outing.

Passt das so für euch


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

Puh, jetzt wäre das ja geklärt und wir können endlich mit einer Paleo-Veganer-Diskussion weitermachen


----------



## Schibbl (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> ... möglichst lange berghoch zu fahren ...
> ... Strava Account ...
> ... KOM's bergauf knacken ...
> ... im Kreis bis ich fast kotzen muss ...
> ...



Zum einen habe ich nun einen Seelenpartner gefunden , zum Anderen eine Empfehlung für DEN Wettkampf für DICH aber leider erst im nächsten Jahr da es dieses Jahr schon gelaufen ist.


----------



## Eaven (6. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt wäre das ja geklärt und wir können endlich mit einer Paleo-Veganer-Diskussion weitermachen


.... ....oder 26" vs 29" geht ja auch immer ganz gut

@Schibbl ..... kenne ich, finde ich super, ist aber leider zu weit weg. Finde ich aber eine gute Idee, das Kotzen fällt dann auch leichter  Bei uns sind Crossrennen immer Bierernst und voll in der Hand von Stevens-Carbon-Rittern.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2016)

bierernst und cross ist bei uns auch... habe in trimbach 3 liter lecker stöffsche gewonnen  
stahl & singlespeed.
ok, das war in frankreich, die haben keinen bdr und fahren deshalb zumeist lizens. 
in d-land ist das level bei den hobbyetten mittlerweile echt hoch...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Ach komm,reg dich mal ab Sven.Wo bin ich den persönlich geworden ?
> Anspruchsvoll ist immer relativ.


okay, mach ich  wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man ein 12kg-bike auch im Elsass, Alpen oder Harz durchs Mittel/Hoch-gebirge fahren kann wenn man/frau kann...Du hast angefangen, mir zu unterstellen, dass ich nur in Kiel "aktiv" wäre ;-)..und jetzt ist gut.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2016)

solange man sich nicht den tune freilauf durchtritt... so passiert beim cotic treffen im pfälzerwald...


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2016)

PS:





gefunden bei mtbr.com


----------



## frogmatic (6. Dezember 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> solange man sich nicht den tune freilauf durchtritt... so passiert beim cotic treffen im pfälzerwald...


Deswegen höchstens Leichtbau, nie Schwindel-Bau 

Ich bin mit meinem schweren Zeug dann bergab umso schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> solange man sich nicht den tune freilauf durchtritt... so passiert beim cotic treffen im pfälzerwald...



es hat sich ausge-tuned  jetzt hält auch das o-o


----------



## John_Boy (6. Dezember 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt wäre das ja geklärt und wir können endlich mit einer Paleo-Veganer-Diskussion weitermachen


Bier ist vegan und was ist besser als sich nach dem radfahren vegan zu ernähren ?


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Dezember 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Fahren dürfte am meisten bringen  Spaß vor allem.



Genau ...


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Scheint der Aufregen der Woche zu werden das Thema .....Klasse...Winterloch im Cotic Forum



Nee nee, den hatten wir doch schon vor geraumer Zeit ...


----------



## Richi86 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hat mir zufällig jemand den Radstand vom BFe26 / BFe275?! 
Die Einbauhöhe bzw. Model der Gabel bitte angeben. [emoji4] 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Ridge.Racer (9. Dezember 2016)

Familienzuwachs, zum Cotic 1x11 ist jetzt das Cotic 1x1 gekommen 

Soul 1x11







Bfe 1x1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (9. Dezember 2016)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Familienzuwachs, zum Cotic 1x11 ist jetzt das Cotic 1x1 gekommen
> 
> Soul 1x11
> 
> ...



 Was ist denn das am Soul für eine Gabellänge sieht wie 150/160 aus?


----------



## Balkanbiker (21. Dezember 2016)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Bier ist vegan und was ist besser als sich nach dem radfahren vegan zu ernähren



Bier ist nur vegan, wenn es nach dem dt. Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde, so am Rande. Auch Apfelsaft ist oft nicht vegan. Die Frage ist jeweils wie das Getränk geklärt wird...

Ach ja, 15kg Rad und Alpencross sind auch kein Widerspruch...


----------



## Balkanbiker (21. Dezember 2016)

Das kleine blaue mit blauen Eloxalteilen ist übrigens schick!


----------



## John_Boy (21. Dezember 2016)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bier ist nur vegan, wenn es nach dem dt. Reinheitsgebot gebraut wurde, so am Rande. Auch Apflesaft ist oft nicht vegan. Die Frage ist jeweils wie das Getränk geklärt wird...
> .


korrekter: Bier nach dt. Reinheitsgebot ist vegan, anderes kann es sein.


----------



## stöpsel84 (24. Dezember 2016)

Vorher


----------



## stöpsel84 (24. Dezember 2016)

Nachher


----------



## scylla (24. Dezember 2016)

die kräftige Farbe kommt gut 
(nur den orangefarbenen Schaltzug hätte ich nicht gemacht)


----------



## dangerousD (24. Dezember 2016)

British Racing Green geht immer 

Wobei mir persönlich dann die Kombi mit poliertem Alu besser gefällt. Aber @stöpsel84 Dein Aufbau weiss absolut zu gefallen. Nur ein paar vernünftige Reifen solltest Du Dir noch gönnen 

Schöne Weihnachten an alle Mitleser!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich mochte das hellgrün. Konnte es gar nicht verstehen, als du es mal verkaufen wolltest. 
Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Dezember 2016)

dangerousD schrieb:


> British Racing Green geht immer
> 
> Wobei mir persönlich dann die Kombi mit poliertem Alu besser gefällt. Aber @stöpsel84 Dein Aufbau weiss absolut zu gefallen. Nur ein paar vernünftige Reifen solltest Du Dir noch gönnen
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten an alle Mitleser!


Reifen und Gabel werden noch erneuert und der LRS bekommt noch orange speichennippel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midge (25. Dezember 2016)




----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2016)

Da geht die Post ab. Coole Karre


----------



## radzwei (26. Dezember 2016)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> NachherAnhang anzeigen 558084


Grün /Orange schöne Kombi. Was kostet denn das Entlacken und neu Lackieren? Ist das Solaris in S oder M?


----------



## stöpsel84 (27. Dezember 2016)

radzwei schrieb:


> Grün /Orange schöne Kombi. Was kostet denn das Entlacken und neu Lackieren? Ist das Solaris in S oder M?


 
Entlacken 18€, Pulverbeschichten 50€, ist ein Solaris in M


----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2016)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Entlacken 18€, Pulverbeschichten 50€, ist ein Solaris in M



Darf man fragen, wer das zu solchen krass niedrigen Preisen macht?


----------



## hardtails (27. Dezember 2016)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Entlacken 18€, Pulverbeschichten 50€, ist ein Solaris in M




verrätst du auch wo?

(man sollte nicht den thread aufmachen, dann weggehen und ne halbe stunde später was schreiben.....)


----------



## Schibbl (27. Dezember 2016)

Das ist ein lokales Thema. Dafür muss man schon im Raum DD wohnen und gaaaanz viel Zeit mitbringen


----------



## radzwei (28. Dezember 2016)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das ist ein lokales Thema. Dafür muss man schon im Raum DD wohnen und gaaaanz viel Zeit mitbringen


----------



## radzwei (28. Dezember 2016)

jedenfalls extrem günstig. Hatte mit 130, - bis 160,- gerechnet. Bei dem Preis kann man sein Rad öfters mal umlackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (3. Januar 2017)

Entlacken in Dresden Coswig bei der Firma Uhlemann Entlackungs GmbH und Pulverbeschichten in Freital bei der Firma Plastcoat


----------



## ousermaat (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich baue gerade eine neue Gabel ein. Das "ein bisschen leichter" Virus hat mich doch erwischt und Weihnachten kam genau richtig 
Allerdings komme ich erstmal nicht weiter. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee??
Gabel ist eine Ritchey wcs disc mit eingebauten Konus. Bei meinem acros ah34 Steuerlager musste ich also erstmals die Bodenplatte mit Konus weg lassen. Nun scheint die gabel zu sitzen aber mit einen ca. 1-2mm Abstand zwischen krone und lagerschale. Laut Ritchey soll die Gabel mit den meisten ahead steuerlagern passen. Erleutert aber gleichzeitig dass einen 45 grad Winkel Lager notwendig ist. Across konnte mir hier erstmal nicht weiter helfen (welchen Winkel hat meinen Lager?). In manche US Foren steht man könnte so fahren, manche raten davon (auf dauer) ab. Ich bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich es erstmal so probiere, ob ich jetzt direkt einen anderen Steuerlager einbaue oder ob es eine möglichkeit gibt den Lager in den Acros Lagerschalen zu ersetzen....vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee? Danke!


----------



## Eaven (12. Januar 2017)

Hi, sehr interessantes Thema. Mach bitte mal ein Bild von dem Bereich der unteren Schale. Ich befürchte da bleibt dir nichts anders übrig als die untere Acros Schale raus zu hauen und durch ein Ritchey Teil zu ersetzen. Berichte doch mal wie sich das Gäbelchen fährt.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2017)

Herrundmeister hatte das gleiche problem und hat unten eine ritchey lagerschale verbaut. Sieht etwas dappig aus, oben ck...


----------



## ousermaat (12. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe!! Hier schonmal ein schnelles Foto vom abstand. Heute Abend probiere ich mal ein besseres Foto zu machen. Schade dann müsste eben das ganze Steuerlager auf meinen inbred und hier ein ritchey drauf. Schade, das acros ist richtig gut...


----------



## Eaven (12. Januar 2017)

Die Gabel kostet ja zwischen 260,- und 320,- und ein WCS Steuersatz noch mal so 50,-. Ich denke das ist schon gut investiertes Geld. Die Escapade Rahmen wiegen ca. 1980g in Größe M bzw. 2060g in Größe L, sind also recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ousermaat (12. Januar 2017)

Ja, du hast recht ;-). Habe eben die Gabel raus genommen, die Fettspuren zeigen dass das Lager nur knapp auf den oberen Teil des Konus sitzt. Ich werde einen WCS bestellen und kein Risiko eingehen. Das escapade ist ein tolles Rad. Hab mich damit richtig angefreundet und benutze kaum noch meine andere Rädern. Bin auch mit dem Gewicht super zufrieden, wie es hier steht, also mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter lieg ich bei 8,9 Kg! Ok es ist was das Antrieb angeht Spartanisch aufgebaut (1x9 mit 12-27 dura ace kassette)) aber reicht mir dicke hier in Brandenburg. Ein reines Spassgerät! Einzig den grösseren bb drop vom neuen escapade hat mich mal kurz in Versuchung gebracht einen neuen Rahmen zu bestellen... Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die erste Runde mit der neue Gabel. Hab mich eh letzte Woche verletzt. Ich werde auf den Steuersatz warten,  warten dass es besser geht, dass der Schnee geschmolzen ist und melde mich für einen ersten Feedback wieder! Danke nochmal!


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Januar 2017)

es gäbe die Möglichkeit den integrierten Konus von einem Metallfachmann entsprechend abdrehen zu lassen. Meine der @damonsta hat das mal bei ner Rock Shox machen lassen.
Meine WCS Gabel steht übrigens zum Verkauf, falls jemand sein Escapade tunen will.


----------



## radzwei (13. Januar 2017)

ousermaat schrieb:


> ...Bin auch mit dem Gewicht super zufrieden, wie es hier steht, also mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter lieg ich bei 8,9 kg...



Das bisschen mehr an der Gabel stört mich nicht. Mein neues Escapade ist leider noch nicht vollständig. Warte noch auf Teile (Bremsscheiben, Schaltwerk, Kasette und Kette, Lenkerband). Mit die schwersten Teile sind die Schalt/BremsHebel (hydraulische ). Rechne mit 9.5 -9.7 kg, wenn fertig. Habe leichte Laufräder (1540gr) Thomson und Ritschey WCS, alles Alu. Bin gespannt, ob ich mein Zielgewicht damit erreiche.

Grüsse

Radzwei


----------



## damonsta (13. Januar 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> es gäbe die Möglichkeit den integrierten Konus von einem Metallfachmann entsprechend abdrehen zu lassen. Meine der @damonsta hat das mal bei ner Rock Shox machen lassen.
> Meine WCS Gabel steht übrigens zum Verkauf, falls jemand sein Escapade tunen will.



Ja. Ich war der leichtsinnige Geisteskranke.


----------



## ousermaat (13. Januar 2017)

Das mit dem abdrehen zu lassen klingt erstmal nach einen guten Tipp. Würde mich aber bei ne neue Gabel nicht trauen 
Schade mit der gebrauchte Gabel! ich wusste es, hätte ich doch vorher hier gefragt. Dachte dummerweise die verkauft eh kein Mensch



damonsta schrieb:


> Ja. Ich war der leichtsinnige Geisteskranke.


Gabs Probleme  ?



radzwei schrieb:


> Das bisschen mehr an der Gabel stört mich nicht.
> Radzwei


Klar, so eine Gabel brauche ich als freizeitradler auch nicht. Bin vor einem Jahr mit einem über 10,5 kg schweren escapade gefahren und es fühlte sich trotzdem super an. Trotzdem erhöht jeden gesparten halben kilo erheblich den Spassfaktor Es war auch ein langfristiger Umbau, viel second hand oder gute schnäpchen, je nach gelegenheit. Welchen Rahmen hast du? Den roten? Bin gespannt auf die fotos wenn du fertig bist


----------



## damonsta (13. Januar 2017)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Gabs Probleme  ?



Kommt drauf an wen du fragst. Viele meinen ja, mit meinem Kopf.


----------



## ousermaat (14. Januar 2017)

Hab eben den thread entdeckt,   Respekt


----------



## radzwei (14. Januar 2017)

Fotos folgen, sobald ich fertig bin. War erst skeptisch, was die rote Farbe angeht, weil es ganz unterschiedlich auf den Fotos und im Film rauskommt. Es ist ein schönes Rot, welches je nach Lichteinfall von tief dunkel zu hellem Rot wechselt. Mit dem etwas kürzeren Steuerrohr hat es einen sportlichen kompakten Rahmen in L, was aber durch das etwas tiefere Tretlager beim Stack wieder ausgeglichen wird. Habe einen 80er 6° Vorbau negativ montiert. Ohne Kürzung der Gabel bin ich mit Spacer  ca. 6 cm unter Sattelniveau. Für meine 1,84 angenehm hoch für lange Touren. Ich wage zu behaupten, es wird ein richtig schicker Renner, mein persönliches Optimum an Funktionalität, Optik und Preis. Es sind nur Teile drann, die mir taugen. Habe ein halbes Jahr überlegt, ob ich mir ein Rad von der Stange kaufe. Meist sind die Laufräder billig und die Farben öde. Und mit dem Solaris habe ich ja schon die Erfahrung machen können, dass sich der Aufwand gelohnt hat. Sicherlich fahren auch Räder von der Stange gut, aber bei einem selbst aufgebauten Cotic beflügeln die Emotionen ->Doping.

Grüße
Radzwei


----------



## ploerre (19. Januar 2017)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 564059


geil, wie hält denn der Schalthebel da an der Bremsgriffnase?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2017)

Die haben da ein loch reingebohrt und von innen eine schraube durch, die in der aufnahme für den schalthebel geschraubt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordOfTheLost (20. Januar 2017)

ploerre schrieb:


> geil, wie hält denn der Schalthebel da an der Bremsgriffnase?



Das müssten doch die hier sein https://gevenalle.com/product/ux/ oder?


----------



## ousermaat (21. Januar 2017)

Ja richtig, oder früher retroshift. Vorteil ist halt leicht, stabil und unkompliziert. Mann kann zwischen friction/index wählen. 
Die Hebeln sehen auch gut aus, vor allem in Verbindung mit einen Stahlrahmen


----------



## ousermaat (21. Januar 2017)

Genauer sieht das so aus:
Hier drauf kommt der Shifter

Und die hintere Seite der cnc Platte lehnt sich dann schön an den Bremshebel (Tektro)


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2017)

puristen dürfen meine kurzen hosen essen


----------



## frogmatic (25. Januar 2017)

Zumindest sicher abzubremsen 

Eher zum spielen als für Strecke?


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2017)

da fehlt noch ein Jones Bar


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> da fehlt noch ein Jones Bar


psst


----------



## dangerousD (25. Januar 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> puristen dürfen meine kurzen hosen essen


Hättest Du schräg von hinten fotografiert, wäre Deine Liteville-Kopie gar nicht aufgefallen 

*duck und weg*

U can eat my shorts, dude!


----------



## offa (25. Januar 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> da fehlt noch ein Jones Bar


davon habe ich noch nie gehört, geschweige denn, so ein Ding jemals gesehen. 

Sehr cool [emoji41] 
hab jetzt so einen gefunden.. 

gravelbike.com/first-impressions-jones-loop-handlebars/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thommul (27. Januar 2017)

@a.nienie Was für eine Reifengöße ist das?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2017)

Surly dirt wizzard 29x3.0
Weniger volumen als der knard, aber gutes profil mit erträglichem rollwiederstand, gutem seitenhalt & angenehmer dämpfung. Selfsteering ist aber deutlicher als beim knard trotz mehr druck.


----------



## ploerre (29. Januar 2017)

Jetzt muss nur noch die Schaltung runter.


----------



## spooky1980 (29. Januar 2017)

Sehr cool . Ist das die normale 1x1 Gabel ? Hatte mich schon immer gewundert ob sowas reinpasst.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2017)

Nee, das ist eine alte surly instigator gabel. Bockhart das ding. Für mich ist klar, dass in diesem leben starrgabel ohne drop bar nicht drin ist. Aver guter test bevor ich mir was neues aufbaue...
Das bfe kriegt eine manitou mattoc. Die lyrik ist komplett durchgenudelt.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. Januar 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Zumindest sicher abzubremsen


Hey.... warts nur ab. Wenn meins fertig ist darfst Du gern mal fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (29. Januar 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Hey.... warts nur ab. Wenn meins fertig ist darfst Du gern mal fahren ;-)


Wenn du mal lachen willst - ich bin S-Rider 

Außerdem habe ich selber eine Gustl am BFe.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2017)

skandal! das bfe ist ein verkappter 29er
...


----------



## offa (5. Februar 2017)

Ja, wirklich, was für n Skandal! Da haut's einen ja gleich die Gardinen aus dem Fenster [emoji1]


----------



## dangerousD (5. Februar 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> skandal! das bfe ist ein verkappter 29er
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Na wohl eher ein CROSS over. Oder Gravel-Dingens in dem Aufzug


----------



## a.nienie (6. Februar 2017)

Die 42er speci trigger sind ja eher aus der trekkingrad kiste. Mir ist gestern halt aufgefallen, dass zwischen den kettenstreben keine zusätzlicher steg hinter dem tretlager ist. Damit passt auch eine etwas volumigere 28zoll pelle. Der speci fast trek 1.9 dürfte aber schon nicht mehr passen.
Anyway, zeigt doch nur wie vielseitig so ein engländer ist.


----------



## bummel42 (8. Februar 2017)

Mein Roadrat. Ideal für die Stadt und im jetzigen Aufbau unter 12kg.


----------



## herrundmeister (12. Februar 2017)




----------



## ousermaat (12. Februar 2017)

Neuer Lenker: 46er ritchey evomax. Schön breit und bequem


----------



## talybont (13. Februar 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


>


@michi - das Salsa gefällt mir besser


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Februar 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> @michi - das Salsa gefällt mir besser



1. Falsches Forum 
2. Stimmt, auch ein schönes Rad 
3. ...aber der Übergang von Steuerrohr zu Gabel ist beim Cotic doch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## budima (13. Februar 2017)

Mein Bfe 275 ist fertig;-)



und ausprobiert...


----------



## Eaven (13. Februar 2017)

Was das denn für ein Vorbau ?!


----------



## budima (13. Februar 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Was das denn für ein Vorbau ?!


 Der Gabelschaft wird aber noch mal gekürzt, wenn ich mit der Sitzposition klar komme.
Ein ergotec team vorbau 50mm.

http://www.ergotec.de/de/produkte/vorbauten/sub/ahead-vorbau/produkt/team-series-31-8.html

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## tomybike (14. Februar 2017)

Mein BFE ist auch fertig 
Ratet mal die Reifengröße !


----------



## tomybike (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## Eaven (14. Februar 2017)

Cool...! Sieht richtig gut aus mit dem Lenker und den Felgen!


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Februar 2017)

Schönes Bfe und den Showroom kenn ich auch.


----------



## Eaven (14. Februar 2017)

Das ist doch ein Schulkeller, oder?


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Februar 2017)

Erinnert mich an etwas:



(war aber schon mal hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (14. Februar 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Schönes Bfe und den *Showroom *kenn ich auch.


Erinnert mich vom Stil her an die öffentliche Toilette gleich um die Ecke


----------



## tomybike (15. Februar 2017)

Kein Schulkeller und keine Toilette 
sondern die wwww.Wurzelpassage.de
in Heidelberg


----------



## tomybike (15. Februar 2017)

So sieht es manchmal im Schulkeller aus


----------



## 3812311 (15. Februar 2017)

tomybike schrieb:


> Mein BFE ist auch fertig
> Ratet mal die Reifengröße !



Gefällt!!! Sehr schönes Farbkonzept. Dezent und trotzdem bunt. Ich tippe mal auf 26"...


----------



## tomybike (15. Februar 2017)

Nein. 27,5 x 2.8
Vorne NN hinten RR


----------



## extrafresh78 (18. Februar 2017)

tomybike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 574762


Die tollen Kacheln an der Wand gleich erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (5. März 2017)

Ahoi...
Zuwachs bei den 26ern BFe's:







 


Entgegen der Empfehlung habe ich ein L genommen (bei 180cm) und bin sehr froh darüber! So klettert es gut, ist Spurtreu und auf den leichten Trails ist es erstmal wendig genug und ähnelt meinem "verstorbenen" NS Surge. Der Rest zeigt sich dann.
Kleiner Aufbauthread, falls es interessiert (mit Knobeleien^^):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-rebus-fuer-mein-cotic-bfe-26.834533/

Und hier auch nochmal die Frage:
Wieviel Platz habt ihr bei Nutzung einer 180er Bremsscheibe zur Kettenstrebe (also, die gegenüberliegende natürlich)?
Bei mir ist das doch sehr knapp bemessen und wurde durch eine Distanzscheibe verbreitert.


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2017)

solider aufbau.
die surge rahmen haben wohl ein verfallsdatum...
mir wäre beim L rahmen zu wenig platz zwischen den beinen zb an hohen stufen. die länge wäre ok.


----------



## Kharma (5. März 2017)

Da geb ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht und wäre somit der einzige Nachteil (Oberrohr), wobei ich ja nichts zwischen Sattelrohr und Lenker zu suchen habe. 

Das mit dem Surge entwickelt sich anscheind gerade so.


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Und was ist mit euren Erfahrungen zum Thema Bremsscheibe?


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2017)

Mmh... ich weiss spontan nicht mal, ob ich hinten 160 oder 180mm habe...


----------



## Ridge.Racer (6. März 2017)

Bei meinem bfe 27,5 und soul 27,5 ist alles ok. 180mm Scheibe hat 5mm Luft.


----------



## frogmatic (6. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Und hier auch nochmal die Frage:
> Wieviel Platz habt ihr bei Nutzung einer 180er Bremsscheibe zur Kettenstrebe (also, die gegenüberliegende natürlich)?
> Bei mir ist das doch sehr knapp bemessen und wurde durch eine Distanzscheibe verbreitert.


Wie wenig Platz ist denn - da reichen doch wenige mm, denn du fährst ja im Gegensatz zu den Reifen hoffentlich keinen Dreck an der Scheibe spazieren, und bewegen tut sich da auch nichts?


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Nun, ich fahr schon bei Wind und Wetter, ergo kann da auch mal was an die Scheibe gelangen.
Der Einbau (mit Kette und Schaltwerk) hat mir auch schon die erste Schmarre verpasst. Und ich kann nicht abschätzen, wie viel sich die Scheibe bei einer einfachen Schnellspanner-Klemmung bewegt.

Ich werde ja sehen, ob da mehr Schaden entstehen wird.
Ich hätt halt gerne gewusst, ob ich alleine mit da stehe oder ob bei den anderen 26er Bfe ähnlich knapp bemessen wurde.


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Und was ist mit euren Erfahrungen zum Thema Bremsscheibe?


- Platz ist Knapp, aber 2-3 mm Luft sind schon
- Beim Ein- und Ausbau gibts gerne Lackschäden
- Ich hab jetzt Lackschutzfolie an die Stelle geklebt


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. März 2017)

-> bei meinem Soul und bei meinem neuen BFE 26 ist etwas mehr platz als bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> - Platz ist Knapp, aber 2-3 mm Luft sind schon
> - Beim Ein- und Ausbau gibts gerne Lackschäden
> - Ich hab jetzt Lackschutzfolie an die Stelle geklebt



Ick och, sollte aber doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Hatte ich zumindest an noch keinem anderen Rad der anderen marken so. 
Ist ja kein Beinbruch, aber unschön, finde ich.


----------



## pseudosportler (6. März 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Und was ist mit euren Erfahrungen zum Thema Bremsscheibe?



Ich habe seit einem knappen Jahr ein 26" BFe mit 180mm Scheibe hinten im Einsatz,  paßt problemlos, kann bei bedarf gerne Fotos machen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Aber ist das auch so eng?


----------



## pseudosportler (6. März 2017)

Habe das gerade mit einer Fühlerlehre ausgelehrt, es sind bei mir auch nur 3,8mm , da habe ich mit mehr gerechnet,  hatte bisher aber keinerlei Probleme beim ein oder Ausbau, wobei ich das bisher nur Zuhause im Montageständer gemacht hab.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Kharma (6. März 2017)

Wat? So viel? O.O
Ich komm auf keine 2 mm. Also habe ich das Montagsrad?


----------



## WilsonCole (18. März 2017)

Endlich fertig....


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2017)

Das erste Rad, in das die Crossmax reinpassen


----------



## herrundmeister (18. März 2017)

In der Tat. Fand die bis jetzt auch zu nix passend, aber hier [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2017)

Stimmt.
Auch sonst ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2017)

Wenn ich mal weniger faul bin, gibt`s auch ein schönes Bild


----------



## Schwimmer (19. März 2017)

WilsonCole schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585687 Anhang anzeigen 585688 Endlich fertig....



... auch ein sehr schickes Teil ...


----------



## Eaven (19. März 2017)

Endlich fertig.......das vorher niemand auf die Idee mit den Mavic Laufrädern gekommen ist. Passt super zum grauen BFe!


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. März 2017)

Hey Leute, hat jemand für mich nen Bfe Rahmen 26" in Gr. M für mich über? Habe auch nen Nicolai Nonius Rahmen im Angebot komme aber mit fully nicht klar. Danke


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2017)

im bikemarkt fliegen ein paar rum.
würde meinen gegen einen alten M solaris tauschen ;-)


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. März 2017)

Solaris habe ich leider nicht mehr. Nur den Nonius Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (25. März 2017)

Wie groß bist denn stöpsel? 

Lg


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. März 2017)

1,78 bin den Bfe schon als M und L gefahren, M war perfekt! Wie gesagt Baujahr ist erstmal Wurst, Hauptsache nicht so runter gerockt.


----------



## mihael (25. März 2017)

Ahh ok. Hab ein nahezu neues 27.5er in s.
Baue mir akuell noch ein 27.5 soul auf
Lg


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. März 2017)

Das ist mir leider zu klein, Soul ist auch nicht schlecht aber wie gesagt müsste M sein


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2017)




----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2017)

Das .. sieht ... komisch? ... aus ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (25. März 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Das .. sieht ... komisch? ... aus ;-)


Ist ja auch komisch 

Wie fährt es denn?


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2017)

@a.nienie : Wieso hast Du die Kurbel nicht gleich am Vorderrad angebracht? Wäre noch authentischer


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. März 2017)

Dann müsste aber ein 24 Hinterrad rein !
 Aber die Frage ist wirklich, wie fährt sich das? Mit dem hohen Tretlager und der Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## scylla (26. März 2017)

Ich kenn da jemanden, der dir einen Waagenheber leihen kann, mit dem man den Hinterbau aufbiegen kann. Dann könnte hinten noch ein 20x4'' Fatbike-Reifen rein, um das Werk zu vollenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2017)

Warum? Weil ich kann. 
Und so hoch ist das alles nicht. Die gabel hat 120mm und normalerweise fahre ich 160mm mit 26" vorderrad.


----------



## frogmatic (26. März 2017)

Scaled Sitzung plus 

Ein neuer Trend...?


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2017)

Wartet mal ab bis der andere lenker verbaut ist...


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2017)

Yeah baby! Aber nur mit number plate  Dann brauchst Du aber noch einen ollen TLD
D2 open face und plus Staubmaske


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2017)

I Love frankenbikes


----------



## himbeerquark (26. März 2017)

mal 'ne Frage von einem, der Trends immer erst im TV mitbekommt: was ist scaled?
zum Thema:
gestern mit Junior 35 km  , heute 56 nach Köln


----------



## Eaven (28. März 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab bis der andere lenker verbaut ist...


Hast du für den Bonaza-Sattel schön Ösen an den Sitzstreben anbringen lassen?


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2017)

... und der vegane fuchsschwanz hängt zum trocknen über der heizung.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Hast du für den Bonaza-Sattel schön Ösen an den Sitzstreben anbringen lassen?



ja, genau an die Räder dachte ich auch, als ich den Lenker sah ...

... u n d an das :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2017)

Leute, das ist ein old school BMX Lenker - nix Bonanza... https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/80/ae/d1/80aed18fc72f99505c333321d6179875.jpg


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ein old school BMX Lenker - nix Bonanza... https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/80/ae/d1/80aed18fc72f99505c333321d6179875.jpg



ja der Lenker, das Modell Ponderosa ...


----------



## stöpsel84 (6. April 2017)

Bin wieder unter die Coticer gegangen, nochmal Riesen Dank an Carsten!


----------



## scylla (6. April 2017)

gute Entscheidung 

Irgendwie schaut das auf dem Bild so aus, als wäre da unten keine Steuersatzschale drin? Unfertig zusammengesteckt fürs Bild? Oder ist die Steuersatzschale rot?


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. April 2017)

Die Farbe ist sooooo geil


----------



## stöpsel84 (6. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> gute Entscheidung
> 
> Irgendwie schaut das auf dem Bild so aus, als wäre da unten keine Steuersatzschale drin? Unfertig zusammengesteckt fürs Bild? Oder ist die Steuersatzschale rot?


Es ist momentan ein semi integrierter drin sowohl oben wie auch unten, da mein silberner Hope Steuersatz erst am Montag kommt. Wie kommst du mit den 67 grad Flachen Lenkwinkel so zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. April 2017)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Es ist momentan ein semi integrierter drin sowohl oben wie auch unten, da mein silberner Hope Steuersatz erst am Montag kommt. Wie kommst du mit den 67 grad Flachen Lenkwinkel so zurecht?



Öhm... geht sich das dann noch aus, so mit Gabelkrone vs Unterrohr?

67° ist doch steil. Gott sei Dank ist mein Lenkwinkel flacher! (fahr ne 160er Gabel mit weniger als 25% Sag ). Ich finde es genau richtig so wie's ist.


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Öhm... geht sich das dann noch aus, so mit Gabelkrone vs Unterrohr?
> 
> 67° ist doch steil. Gott sei Dank ist mein Lenkwinkel flacher! (fahr ne 160er Gabel mit weniger als 25% Sag ). Ich finde es genau richtig so wie's ist.


Jupp kannst ein Schwein durch schmeißen


----------



## scylla (8. April 2017)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Jupp kannst ein Schwein durch schmeißen



Krass 
Ich musste sogar schonmal die Einstellknöpfe abfeilen, weil mein unterer Steuersatz zu flach baut, und deswegen die Knöpfe mit dem Unterrohr kollidiert wären wenn der Lenker umschlägt.

Dann lass doch den semi-integrierten Steuesatz einfach drin. Weniger Bauhöhe, weniger flacher Lenkwinkel


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. April 2017)

Nee da kommt mein Hope Steuersatz rein, mit 67* kann ich gut leben, weis einer wie der Lenkwinkel von der vorherigen version war? a.nienie?


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. April 2017)

Mal von der anderen Seite


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. April 2017)

Hätte ggf. Jemand noch eine Vorgänger Rahmen oder noch älter in Gr. M der mit mir zur Not tauschen würde? Meiner wäre neu mit Rechnung. Farbe wäre mir egal. Danke gern auch per PM


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2017)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Nee da kommt mein Hope Steuersatz rein, mit 67* kann ich gut leben, weis einer wie der Lenkwinkel von der vorherigen version war? a.nienie?


So tech kram interessiert mich nicht wirklich, was null arrogant gemeint ist... ich fahre einfach.
Könnte das natürlich messen, aber aktuell habe ich einen ziemlichen frankenstein aufbau.


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. April 2017)

Achso, ja ist kein Problem, ich werde erstmal ein paar Touren fahren und dann mal schauen, am Ende passt es ganz gut. Trotzdem danke


----------



## scylla (9. April 2017)

Hier die Geotabelle vom alten BFe 26




 

und der Link dazu: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/classic_BFe26#sizing


----------



## stöpsel84 (9. April 2017)

Du bist ja Weltklasse, danke dafür. Ich muss aber sagen das neue Bfe fährt sich absolut geil, bin heut die erste Tour gefahren und es läuft wie Hanne, einfach nur TOP!!!


scylla schrieb:


> Hier die Geotabelle vom alten BFe 26
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 592372
> 
> und der Link dazu: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/classic_BFe26#sizing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. April 2017)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen das neue Bfe fährt sich absolut geil, bin heut die erste Tour gefahren und es läuft wie Hanne, einfach nur TOP!!!


----------



## Eaven (11. April 2017)

Das neue Chefbike, ein Cotic Agilomat mit 100mm Federweg:


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das neue Chefbike, ein Cotic Agilomat mit 100mm Federweg:


Sehr schön geworden* 

*Trotz langem Vorbau


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2017)

Ja, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Eaven (11. April 2017)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden*  *Trotz langem Vorbau


...Waaas ?!?!....Der Vorbau ist 6 der Lenker 76cm. Mist, ich dachte ich hätte es mal richtig gemacht  Egal, zumindest fährt sich das Bike gut. Btw: Vorletzte Woche habe ich bei Bike Action im Show Room gelernt das die Zeiten von 31.8 Lenkern gezählt sind. "Bald" fahren alle nur 35mm Lenker weil die leichter und steifer sind.


----------



## herrundmeister (11. April 2017)

Schickes Teil, bin gespannt wie schnell es ist.
35mm ? Und ich dachte auf die Größe kommt es nicht an. ....Was kommt als nächstes? 55mm und 950 Breite?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (11. April 2017)

Die 35er gibts doch schon recht lang


----------



## frogmatic (11. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Vorletzte Woche habe ich bei Bike Action im Show Room gelernt das die Zeiten von 31.8 Lenkern gezählt sind. "Bald" fahren alle nur 35mm Lenker weil die leichter und steifer sind.


Solange Syntace nicht auf den 35mm Zug aufspringt, dito Newmen, glaube ich nicht an die Vorteile


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Solange Syntace nicht auf den 35mm Zug aufspringt, dito Newmen, glaube ich nicht an die Vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John_Boy (12. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...Waaas ?!?!....Der Vorbau ist 6 der Lenker 76cm. Mist, ich dachte ich hätte es mal richtig gemacht  Egal, zumindest fährt sich das Bike gut.


Dreh doch den Vorbau um 180°, dann hast du negative Vorbaulänge, in 5-10 jahren wird das der Hit. Und um alles richtig zu machen hättest du bei 26" bleiben müssen


----------



## Joerg61 (12. April 2017)

Sehr geiles schlichtes Rad!!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Eaven (12. April 2017)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Sehr geiles schlichtes Rad!!
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


.....das Bike ist mit Teilen von den Marken bestückt die wir so als Kernmarken im Sortiment haben. Also mit SRAM, Syntace, Maxxis etc. Die farbigen Drucke an den Maxxis Reifen sind leider alles andere als schlicht. Eigentlich müsste ich auch die Gabel komplett entlabeln.


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Solange Syntace nicht auf den 35mm Zug aufspringt, dito Newmen, glaube ich nicht an die Vorteile


Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## frogmatic (12. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


Naja, zumindest Newmen muss erstmal die 31.8 Lenker überhaupt lieferbar bekommen


----------



## Alloy (15. April 2017)

Cotic Soul by _Enzym_, auf Flickr

Soulseeker 2017... Bockstarke Kiste !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....das Bike ist mit Teilen von den Marken bestückt die wir so als Kernmarken im Sortiment haben. Also mit SRAM, Syntace, Maxxis etc. Die farbigen Drucke an den Maxxis Reifen sind leider alles andere als schlicht. Eigentlich müsste ich auch die Gabel komplett entlabeln.



Gewicht?
Wieviel bleibst Du unter 12 kg damit?

Die Farb Kombi gefällt mir auch sehr!!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. April 2017)

Moinsen



GEILET TEIL MAN!!!!!

Hammermäßige Farbkombi und Komponentenwahl,Duckegg und Gold plus Hope,sucht so wohl seinesgleichen.....

Damit kannste definitiv Trails ficken.
Man verzeihe mir die Wortwahl,ich kann mich grad nicht beruhigen.

Grüße und dicke Eier zu Ostern

Nils

P.S.Was für ne goldne Aussenhülle ist denn das?Die passt ja perfekt!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. April 2017)

Moin,
ja...so dachte ich auch gerade...traumhaftes Soul!!! tolle Farbkombi. Die Kurbel gefällt extrem.

...das "Chefbike" find ich auch extrem cool wobei ich hier auch die Reifen tauschen würde, wenn die Optik konsequent umgesetzt werden soll...oder halt die oem-version nehmen mit weissen labeln...

..happy eastern, bunte eier!!!..bin dann mal hier los in den HüBergen mein Orang Utan (nickname) quälen!

Sven


----------



## Alloy (16. April 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke und Frohe Ostern.
Das täuscht...das ist Orange und kein Gold. Aussenhülle ist die Shimano OT-SP41 in Orange ;-)


----------



## georgauf (16. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das neue Chefbike, ein Cotic Agilomat mit 100mm Federweg:



Hi, wunderschönes Rad!
Magst mal bisschen was zum Einsatzzweck sagen? Also am liebsten in Bezgu auf dein Setup und auch wie Trail-lastig sich das neue Solaris mit 120er Gabel aufbauen lässt?
danke!


----------



## dangerousD (16. April 2017)

Das Solaris ist der Chuck Norris unter den Trailbikes... "Wieviel Trails kann das Solaris?" - "ALLE!"

Fahre meines schon immer mit 120er Gabel (MY 2014) - tipptopp, liegt wie ein Brett und
macht alles mit. Von moderaten Trails bis Stolpergedöns, von Highspeed bis Schrittgeschwindigkeit ist alles machbar.


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2017)

Wer mehr als 120mm am trailbike braucht ist o.p.f.e.r. ;-)


----------



## georgauf (16. April 2017)

ich sitz zur zeit halt am 140er 29er trail/am fully. aber für ein opfer halt ich mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2017)

Ist auch nur spass.
Mein bfe hat normalerweise eine 160mm lyrik.


----------



## Eaven (16. April 2017)

georgauf schrieb:


> Hi, wunderschönes Rad!
> Magst mal bisschen was zum Einsatzzweck sagen? Also am liebsten in Bezgu auf dein Setup und auch wie Trail-lastig sich das neue Solaris mit 120er Gabel aufbauen lässt?
> danke!


Ich habe das Bike als Bike zum Heizen aufgebaut. Ich fahre damit nur auf schnellen Wegen und flowigen, leichten Trails. Wenn es gröber wird dann nehme ich ein Cotic Fully. Von daher ist das Solaris so leicht wie möglich aufgebaut, bei mir in M mit 10,4 Kg.

Wir haben das Solaris aber auch vor ein paar Wochen mit einer FOX F34 mit 120mm Federweg und mit Hope Endurolaufrädern aufgebaut. Da sind wir mit einem L Rahmen bei >13Kg gelandet. 

Das Bike ist wie auch das Soul sehr vielseitig, die Bandbreite der möglichen Aufbauten recht groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. April 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das Bike ist wie auch das Soul sehr vielseitig, die Bandbreite der möglichen Aufbauten recht groß.



Jep, stimmt. Geht auch so:




 

Und dann geht das ab


----------



## mihael (17. April 2017)

Neues projekt steht an


----------



## Joerg61 (17. April 2017)

Ah, noch ein Fahrradschlauch an der Sattelstütze. Gut das ich nicht der einzige bin. Die Stylepolizei lauert hinter jedem Baum, jedoch wir haben eine stets funktionierende Sattelstütze.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (19. April 2017)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Ah, noch ein Fahrradschlauch an der Sattelstütze. Gut das ich nicht der einzige bin. Die Stylepolizei lauert hinter jedem Baum, jedoch wir haben eine stets funktionierende Sattelstütze.



Die hab ich auch,dank fachgerechter,regelmäßiger artgerechter Benutzung wie Wartung.
Deshalb auch ohne Fahrradschlauch(Dessen Sinn mir nicht ganz erschliesst),aber Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Sinne des Betrachters....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## switchback (22. April 2017)

Hier mal mein Bike, wird des öfteren als Zugmaschine für nen Kinderanhänger genutzt...natürlich mit 26 Zoll


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. April 2017)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem aktuellen 26er BFe Rahmen in orange? Größe M. Wurde nur 100 km bewegt und ist wie neu. Gibt nur einen Kratzer am rechten Ausfallende. Die Kette rutschte von der Kassette. In den Bikemarkt stelle ich ihn erst in vier Wochen, da ich ab nächster Woche zur Reha in St Wendel bin. Übergabe also diese Woche in Rhein Main oder dann im Saarland.
Das Trailhardtail geht einfach gesundheitlich nicht mehr.


----------



## frogmatic (23. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> (...) Reha (...) Trailhardtail geht einfach gesundheitlich nicht mehr.


Au weia - gute Besserung


----------



## Schwimmer (23. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem aktuellen 26er BFe Rahmen in orange? Größe M. Wurde nur 100 km bewegt und ist wie neu. Gibt nur einen Kratzer am rechten Ausfallende. Die Kette rutschte von der Kassette. In den Bikemarkt stelle ich ihn erst in vier Wochen, da ich ab nächster Woche zur Reha in St Wendel bin. Übergabe also diese Woche in Rhein Main oder dann im Saarland.
> Das Trailhardtail geht einfach gesundheitlich nicht mehr.




... auch von mir eine schnelle und gute Besserung ...


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2017)

Gute besserung!
Immerhin ist st.wendel ein ganz hübsches nest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. April 2017)

Danke euch!


----------



## RnR Dude (30. April 2017)

Mit einem Solaris kann ich auch dienen:





Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einen Winkelsteuersatz einzubauen um den Lenkwinkel um 1° flacher zu bekommen. Ich erhoffe mir dadurch ein besseres Überrollen von Wurzeln u.ä..
Hat das beim Solaris schon jemand mal probiert? Oder ist das eine blöde Idee?


----------



## Schwimmer (30. April 2017)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Mit einem Solaris kann ich auch dienen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599233
> 
> ...




Na dann hilft nur so etwas in 36" ...    
... und es macht auch noch mehr Spaß, wie man sehen kann ...


----------



## aju (30. April 2017)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Mit einem Solaris kann ich auch dienen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599233
> 
> ...



Ob eine Wurzel überrollt wird oder nicht hängt primär davon ab, wie der Fahrer auf dem Bike sich verhält. 1 Grad mehr oder weniger Lenkwinkel gehen da im Grundrauschen der Tagesform unter...


----------



## BrotherMo (3. Mai 2017)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Mit einem Solaris kann ich auch dienen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599233
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Winkelsteuersatz am HT (kein Cotic leider) deutlich positiv gemerkt.... Zumindest bin ich der Meinung... 
Kompensiert vielleicht auch ab und an meine schlampige Fahrweise


----------



## CDRacer (12. Mai 2017)

Habe letztes Jahr noch einen Escapade Rahmen zum reduzierten Preis erwischen können und nun begleitet es mich auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg und auch sonst im Alltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (12. Mai 2017)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr noch einen Escapade Rahmen zum reduzierten Preis erwischen können und nun begleitet es mich auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg und auch sonst im Alltag.


Gratulation - wunderschön  evt. noch die Schutzblechstreben kürzen


----------



## CDRacer (12. Mai 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation - wunderschön  evt. noch die Schutzblechstreben kürzen


Ist natürlich in der Zwischenzeit längst geschehen. Aber musste die Gelegenheit nutzen um bei der Probefahrt und gutem Abendlicht Fotos zu machen...


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2017)

mir ist mit Erschrecken aufgefallen, dass es vom jüngsten Kellerbewohner noch gar kein vernünftiges Poserfoto gibt  Also heute schnell nachgeholt, bevor es allzu unansehnlich zerkratzt wird...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (21. Mai 2017)

Hast du vor mit den Lassos vorne auf Jagd zu gehen?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2017)

extrem praktisch, wenn mal wieder Nahrungsknappheit herrscht am Haardtrand... fängt man sich einfach einen wilden Wanderer


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Mai 2017)

Der Manitou konnte sich offenbar nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> mir ist mit Erschrecken aufgefallen, dass es vom jüngsten Kellerbewohner noch gar kein vernünftiges Poserfoto gibt  Also heute schnell nachgeholt, bevor es allzu unansehnlich zerkratzt wird...




Sehr schick ...  

Ganz schöner Pizzateller, die Kassette, das sind ja mehr als ich auf meinem größten Kettenblatt habe ...  
Sach 'mal was ist aus der Mattoc geworden?
Hast Du die vorübergehend oder ganz ausgesetzt ...

Ist die Farbe im Orginal auch genauso?
Lassos sind


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2017)

Gut beobachtet, das Intermezzo mit der (den  ) Mattoc(s) war nicht von langer Dauer. Sie musste das Feld wieder räumen 

Farben auf Fotos, an Bildschirmen betrachtet, sind immer so eine Sache. Auf meinem Monitor schaut's auf jeden Fall recht nah am echten Objekt aus, und ich hab am Foto auch nicht an den Farben gedreht.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet, das Intermezzo mit der (den  ) Mattoc(s) war nicht von langer Dauer. Sie musste das Feld wieder räumen
> 
> Farben auf Fotos, an Bildschirmen betrachtet, sind immer so eine Sache. Auf meinem Monitor schaut's auf jeden Fall recht nah am echten Objekt aus, und ich hab am Foto auch nicht an den Farben gedreht.



Nein nein, um Missverständnisse auzuräumen, das hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, es ist ja wie Du schon sagtest eine Frage der Bildschirme und der Aufnahme ...

Hat Dich ganz schön viel gestört an der Mattoc ?!?


----------



## Deleted 225700 (22. Mai 2017)

Feddich! So gut wie jedenfalls, es fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (22. Mai 2017)

Old school mit Umwerfer, sehr lobenswert


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2017)

An sich ok.
Der teilemix ist etwas eigen.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> (...) etwas eigen.


Ach nee?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2017)

Zum Beispiel die Bremsen. Hinten Saint vorne XT...
Schraubsattelklemme usw...


----------



## Deleted 225700 (23. Mai 2017)

Ja gut eh, das ist alles noch im Entstehen, Manches Gewohnheit, Manches Ramontik, Manches aus Gründen, etc. Hab mir mal über den Sommer vorgenommen Beiks zu reduzieren, das war jetzt der zarte Anfang, wie das im Herbst aussieht und für was ich das letztlich verwende, mal schauen.


----------



## chris4711 (23. Mai 2017)

Joa... erst mal so lassen. Was ändern kann man immer aber die Basis mit der Gabel, glänzende Standrohre, dazu die Kurbel in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen > passt doch


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Hab mir mal über den Sommer vorgenommen Beiks zu reduzieren, das war jetzt der zarte Anfang,...



guter Plan . Ich nehme mir jetzt auch vor, Bikes zu reduzieren, wenn man das mit +1 BFe so einfach hinbekommt


----------



## Deleted 225700 (23. Mai 2017)

Ja doch, könnte klappen. Jetzt habbisch ne schöne Basis für ein Allround-mau-thai-bike. Aus dem 29er könnte ich einen 2ten LRS für den Crosser gewinnen, damit wär das auf Strasse und im Gelände verwendbar. Zum Schluss also nur noch das BFe und den Crosser statt zwei 26er, ein 29er und Crosser.


----------



## mihael (25. Mai 2017)

Hi

Mein für xc zwecke aufgebautes soul. 9,86.. und pasr zerquetschte kilos. 
Hab zwar das tubeless band drin aber fahre momentan noch mit schlauch bis meine schwalbe eintreffen. Werde suf die magura mt8 wechseln.
Pedalen werden auch noch getauscht und ein wcs trail vorbau, der bald kommen sollte. 
Schönes bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (25. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön


----------



## orudne (26. Mai 2017)

mihael schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 608018 Anhang anzeigen 608019 Anhang anzeigen 608020 Anhang anzeigen 608021 Anhang anzeigen 608022 Anhang anzeigen 608023 Anhang anzeigen 608020 Hi
> 
> Mein für xc zwecke aufgebautes soul. 9,86.. und pasr zerquetschte kilos.
> Hab zwar das tubeless band drin aber fahre momentan noch mit schlauch bis meine schwalbe eintreffen. Werde suf die magura mt8 wechseln.
> ...



Sehr geil!!!

Damit spürst Du ja die ersten 1000 hm gar nicht 
... da braucht man auch kein Pedelec mehr. Vor allem wenn dann noch die Schwalbe tubeless drauf sind!


----------



## mihael (26. Mai 2017)

Bin ehrlich gesagt bon 1x11 nicht überzeugt bei meinem bike


----------



## orudne (26. Mai 2017)

mihael schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt bon 1x11 nicht überzeugt bei meinem bike



Kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an.

Als Trailbike mit ständigem Wechsel von Gefälle und Steigung möchte ich nichts anderes als 1 mal x haben.
Bei einem Touren- Marathonbike kann ich mit 2 x 10 ( oder 2 x 11) vorstellen.

Bei meinem Flare Max, das ich gerade aufbaue, möchte ich eventuell die Eagle ausprobieren.


----------



## Eaven (28. Mai 2017)

Vergesst doch bitte 2x irgendwas und auch 1x11. 1x12 von SRAM ist super. Klar im Moment ist das noch recht teuer, aber das wird sich auch bald ändern.


----------



## mihael (28. Mai 2017)

Ja etwas übertrieben teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (28. Mai 2017)

Gespannt ob shimano da nachzieht


----------



## frogmatic (28. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Vergesst doch bitte 2x irgendwas und _bla_


Nope.


----------



## Eaven (28. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nope.


...einfach mal nein sagen


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Mai 2017)

Neumodischer Schnickschnack

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orudne (28. Mai 2017)

mihael schrieb:


> Gespannt ob shimano da nachzieht



Hoffentlich bald.

Sonst wird sich Sram ewig zeit lassen mit einer GX Eagle.


----------



## DasLangeElend (28. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nope.


+1
Solange ich 22 auf 36 und 42 auf 11 bei meinen Touren verwende bleibe ich bei 3x ... ;-)


----------



## Eaven (29. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> Sonst wird sich Sram ewig zeit lassen mit einer GX Eagle.


 Nope


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...einfach mal nein sagen



jap


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nope



Ich kann schweigen wie ein Grab....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Old school mit Umwerfer, sehr lobenswert



 
Ich würd sagen trendresistent.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Vergesst doch bitte 2x irgendwas und auch 1x11. 1x12 von SRAM ist super. Klar im Moment ist das noch recht teuer, aber das wird sich auch bald ändern.



Nö warum?
Für mich passt das,obwohl ich keine Pommesbeine habe.
Ich muss nicht auf Marketinggeblubber reinfallen und jeden fucking Trend mitmachen was mir unnötig die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht.
Abwarten,testen und schauen obs für einen selbst sinnig ist und dann entscheiden!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## frogmatic (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...einfach mal nein sagen


Genau, zu so merkwürdigen Aufforderungen sage ich das mal 

2x10 ist für mich persönlich an einem Allroundbike hinsichtlich Bandbreite und Gangsprüngen besser.
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr jungen Leute so anstellt, der Umwerfer war jedenfalls noch nie mein Problemteil.


----------



## Eaven (29. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ....2x10 ist für mich persönlich....


...genau


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Mai 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Nö warum?
> Für mich passt das,obwohl ich keine Pommesbeine habe.
> Ich muss nicht auf Marketinggeblubber reinfallen und jeden fucking Trend mitmachen was mir unnötig die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht.
> Abwarten,testen und schauen obs für einen selbst sinnig ist und dann entscheiden!
> ...




Warum schwirrt mir bloß immer wieder der Begriff Fashion Victim im Kopf herum ...  


" ... Als *Fashion Victim* (deutsch _Modeopfer_) wird eine Person bezeichnet, die stets nach der aktuellen Mode gekleidet ist und jedenTrend mitmacht. Sie orientiert sich an Modezeitschriften und bevorzugt angesagte Marken und Labels. Die Modeexpertin und Autorin Michelle Lee definiert _Fashion Victim_ als Mensch, der jedem Trend sklavisch folgt, selbst wenn dieser nicht zum eigenen Typ passt. ..."

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## Eaven (29. Mai 2017)

So ein Blödsinn.....warum soll ich einem Kunden der ein Bike komplett neu kauft und ein entsprechend hohes Budget hat eine 2x9 Schaltung empfehlen


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Mai 2017)

Kunden die eine Empfehlung zur Schaltung benötigen, benötigen eigentlich einen Fahrtechnikkurs …


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.....warum soll ich einem Kunden der ein Bike komplett neu kauft und ein entsprechend hohes Budget hat eine 2x9 Schaltung empfehlen


Du hast zumindest einen Kunden der 2x9 fährt! Natürlich xtr

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 225700 (29. Mai 2017)

Gestehe sogar, dass ich beinah die 3-fach (XTR natürlich!) gekauft hätte! Lag schon im Warenkorb. Geil ist das schon, nach nem anstrengenden Tag im Biergarten Wald auf nem richtig großen Kettenblatt über den Radweg heimzudonnern!


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2017)

Kommt, jetzt wird es albern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (29. Mai 2017)

Sorry, aber das war mein Ernst. 





Hatte nur Bedenken wegen Kettenstrebenbreite etc, sonst hätte ich das durchgezogen!


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kunden die eine Empfehlung zur Schaltung benötigen, benötigen eigentlich einen Fahrtechnikkurs …


Den Beitrag meinte ich ...


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kommt, jetzt wird es albern.


War auch so gemeint.
Ein Diskussion zu 1/2/3 fach Kurbel oder zur »richtigen« Laufradgröße bringt einfach nichts, schon gar nicht in einer Galerie.

Damit wir wieder beim Thema sind. Hier mein BFe26 mit neuer Front (Van 36 von 2009).





Meine knapp 5 Jahre alte RS Sektor hat leider letzte Woche einen Riss an der Bremsbefestigung bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Warum schwirrt mir bloß immer wieder der Begriff Fashion Victim im Kopf herum ...
> 
> 
> " ... Als *Fashion Victim* (deutsch _Modeopfer_) wird eine Person bezeichnet, die stets nach der aktuellen Mode gekleidet ist und jedenTrend mitmacht. Sie orientiert sich an Modezeitschriften und bevorzugt angesagte Marken und Labels. Die Modeexpertin und Autorin Michelle Lee definiert _Fashion Victim_ als Mensch, der jedem Trend sklavisch folgt, selbst wenn dieser nicht zum eigenen Typ passt. ..."
> ...






Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.....warum soll ich einem Kunden der ein Bike komplett neu kauft und ein entsprechend hohes Budget hat eine 2x9 Schaltung empfehlen



Entspann dich Carsten,hat ja auch keiner davon geschrieben,das du das so machen sollst,nicht gleich ins persönliche gehen bitte,nur weil es andere halt anders sehen...
Die Einfachantriebe sind nicht das nonplusultra und ein großer japanischer Komponentenhersteller setzt ja nicht umsonst bisher auf Zweifach bzw.sogar noch auf Dreifach,sogar in der Topgruppe.Scheint ja durchaus noch ein Absatzmarkt dafür zu geben trotz aller Fashion Victims.
Als seriöser Händler ohne Hersteller und Trendbrille,sondern ausschließlich mit Blick für die Bedürfnisse des Kunden ist es halt sinnig das alternativ mitanzubieten(Meine Meinung)....

Nun back to Topic....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Schwimmer (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn.....warum soll ich einem Kunden der ein Bike komplett neu kauft und ein entsprechend hohes Budget hat eine 2x9 Schaltung empfehlen






herrundmeister schrieb:


> Du hast zumindest einen Kunden der 2x9 fährt! Natürlich xtr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk




... und einen der noch größeren Blödsinn macht: 3x9, 26" und das seit 2013 und es fühlt sich hervorragend an ...    



HTWolfi schrieb:


> War auch so gemeint.
> Ein Diskussion zu 1/2/3 fach Kurbel oder zur »richtigen« Laufradgröße bringt einfach nichts, schon gar nicht in einer Galerie.
> 
> Damit wir wieder beim Thema sind. Hier mein BFe26 mit neuer Front (Van 36 von 2009).
> ...




Sehr schickes Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (29. Mai 2017)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Entspann dich Carsten,hat ja auch keiner davon geschrieben,das du das so machen sollst,nicht gleich ins persönliche gehen bitte,nur weil es andere halt anders sehen...
> Die Einfachantriebe sind nicht das nonplusultra und ein großer japanischer Komponentenhersteller setzt ja nicht umsonst bisher auf Zweifach bzw.sogar noch auf Dreifach,sogar in der Topgruppe.Scheint ja durchaus noch ein Absatzmarkt dafür zu geben trotz aller Fashion Victims.
> Als seriöser Händler ohne Hersteller und Trendbrille,sondern ausschließlich mit Blick für die Bedürfnisse des Kunden ist es halt sinnig das alternativ mitanzubieten(Meine Meinung)....
> 
> ...



Schau' 'mer 'mal, ob die sich nicht auch irgendwann dem Druck des Marktes nachgeben werden ...


----------



## Eaven (29. Mai 2017)

Leute...kleiner Test:

Alle mal den Arm heben die schon 26", 27.5, 29" und 700C gefahren sind ....check...

Alle mal den Arm heben die schon 1x1, 3x7, 3x8, 3x9, 2x10, 1x11 und 1x12 gefahren sind ....check ....

An meinem Crosser fahre ich Shimano Di2 2x11 am Renner Shimano 2x11 und an einem anderen Crosser und MTB's haben wir SRAM


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Leute...kleiner Test:
> 
> Alle mal den Arm heben die schon 26", 27.5, 29" und 700C gefahren sind ....check...
> 
> ...



Punkt 1: Check,sogar 24"und BMX.
Punkt 2: Check,Torpedo 3 Gang Nabe mit hinten 2 Ritzel Sachs Antrieb(2x6) und 3x6 haste vergessen.
Auch die Di2 obendrein noch die Acros AGE und Rohloff sowie Pinion 1.18 und 1.12 und 1.9,zeitweise auch Campa am Renner!Übrigens ist die NuVinci Nabe auch nicht zu verachten,aber mir persönlich zu schwammig,da ich akustisches Feedback der Schaltung favorisiere...

Und...Test bestanden?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2017)

Umwerfer mochte ich noch nie und 1fach bin ich schon gefahren, als hinten noch 9 Ritzel en vogue waren. Warum ich nun aber deswegen einen 300€ Schraubkranz fahren soll, erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. Eh egal, weil di meterweit abstehenden Sram 1fach Schaltwerke finde ich sowieso sch***, damit kann man zwar prima bremsen, aber irgendwann nicht mehr schalten.


----------



## orudne (29. Mai 2017)

Uh ja! Ich muss mich dann gleich mal als *Fasion Victim* outen.

Ich bin da total auf die Marketingtricks verschiedener Firmen reingefallen.
Mit neuartigen Reifengrößen und Teilen, die sonst an kein anderes Fahrrad passen.

Ok, das war vor über 25 Jahren, der "Trendsport" hieß *Mountainbike*. (Iiiihhh 26" - das ist ja ein komisches Maß)
Weiß ja nicht ob ihr schon mal von sowas gehört habt?????

Weitverbreitet war damals die Meinung:
- neumodischer Trend (die wollen nur Kohle mit den Dummen machen)
- ist bald wieder verschwunden
- viel zu teuer
- 28" ist 26" haushoch überlegen - in quasi allem und wer ins Gelände will soll sich ein Crossrad kaufen
Ach ja, und die Traktorreifen sehen ja auch scheiße aus.
- kann ja garnicht funktioniert - die Technik ist gar nicht ausgereift
- wer 3x vorne braucht ist faul/nicht trainier/...
- das brauchen nur Angeber

Wären alle, ach so toll, Trendresistent wie ihr, dann hätten wir heute noch kein MTB in Europa!!!


Deshalb:


HTWolfi schrieb:


> War auch so gemeint.
> Ein Diskussion zu 1/2/3 fach Kurbel oder zur »richtigen« Laufradgröße bringt einfach nichts, schon gar nicht in einer Galerie.


----------



## ploerre (29. Mai 2017)

2-fach ohne Umwerfer...
Mein Setup für 1000miles.cz


----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Umwerfer mochte ich noch nie und 1fach bin ich schon gefahren, als hinten noch 9 Ritzel en vogue waren. Warum ich nun aber deswegen einen 300€ Schraubkranz fahren soll, erschließt sich mir beim besten Willen nicht. Eh egal, weil di meterweit abstehenden Sram 1fach Schaltwerke finde ich sowieso sch***, damit kann man zwar prima bremsen, aber irgendwann nicht mehr schalten.


Nachdem ich dein 1x10 BFe gesehen habe bin ich ja auch in Versuchung, das sieht nach einem sinnvollem Setup zum Stolpern aus.
Für meine Tourenbelange eher weniger.

Der 300EUR Schraubkranz ist eine prima Sache.
Für denjenigen, der ihn dir andreht


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dein 1x10 BFe gesehen habe bin ich ja auch in Versuchung, das sieht nach einem sinnvollem Setup zum Stolpern aus.



1x11
aber nimm lieber ein Shimano Schaltwerk. Das klappert zwar beim Ballern ein bisschen mehr, aber die Kette bleibt trotzdem oben und es ist halt schön flach. Das Sram steht so albern ab, dass es an jedem dahergelaufenen Stein langschrammt. Mein GX ist nach nicht mal einem Jahr so am Arsch, dass es wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz und mittlerweile schlimmer klappert als das XT Teil am anderen 1x11 Rad.


----------



## Eaven (30. Mai 2017)

Das war der Einstieg dieser schwachsinnigen Diskussion. Der Hinweis das es sicher bald Gruppen geben wird die 500% Bandbreite bieten und deutlich unter 500,- kosten, egal von welchem Hersteller, aber mit einem KB vorne.


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das war der Einstieg dieser schwachsinnigen Diskussion. Der Hinweis das es sicher bald Gruppen geben wird die 500% Bandbreite bieten und deutlich unter 500,- kosten, egal von welchem Hersteller, aber mit einem KB vorne.



hättest du das so geschrieben, wäre die Diskussion vielleicht nicht so albern geworden ... 

Wobei es sehr deutlich unter 500 gehen muss, damit ich es akzeptabel finde für Verschleißteile. Die 1x11 Geschichte hab ich auch so lange ausgesessen, bis es die Kassetten (Verschleißteil!) und Schaltwerke (Verschleißteil!) für um die 60€ und die Ketten (Verschleißteil!) für um die 20€ zu kaufen gab. 
Für die gesparte Kohle bekomme ich mindestens eine Woche Bikeurlaub, der mir wesentlich mehr bringt als ein Gang. Mit 1x12 werde ich es genauso halten. Und bis dahin weiß ich dann auch, ob die Haltbarkeit stimmt. Das weiß nämlich noch keiner so wirklich richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2017)

In der Tat, der Einstieg in die Diskussion war ja quasi eine Aufforderung...

Ich bin vielleicht Kraft meines Alters persönlich vorbelastet, aber diese Pizzateller-Kassetten erinnern mich immer an die unsäglichen MegaRange Schaltungen aus den 80ern, mit riesigen Gangsprüngen.
Wollte ich wirklich ein Geld in Richtung 1x12 versenken, dann stünde Pinion auf dem Einkaufszettel (leider wohl nicht Cotic auf dem Rahmen, es sei denn ich setze Cy einen Floh ins Ohr  )

Ich teile scyllas Meinung, dass wir nach wie vor über Verschleißteile reden


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> hättest du das so geschrieben, wäre die Diskussion vielleicht nicht so albern geworden ...
> 
> Wobei es sehr deutlich unter 500 gehen muss, damit ich es akzeptabel finde für Verschleißteile. Die 1x11 Geschichte hab ich auch so lange ausgesessen, bis es die Kassetten (Verschleißteil!) und Schaltwerke (Verschleißteil!) für um die 60€ und die Ketten (Verschleißteil!) für um die 20€ zu kaufen gab.
> Für die gesparte Kohle bekomme ich mindestens eine Woche Bikeurlaub, der mir wesentlich mehr bringt als ein Gang. Mit 1x12 werde ich es genauso halten. Und bis dahin weiß ich dann auch, ob die Haltbarkeit stimmt. Das weiß nämlich noch keiner so wirklich richtig.



Als ob jemand in der Lage wäre ein Schaltwerk zu bauen das Du nicht dank Feindkontakt zerschreddert bekommst


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2017)

1:0 für herrundmeister


----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Als ob jemand in der Lage wäre ein Schaltwerk Fahrradteil zu bauen das Du nicht dank Feindkontakt zerschreddert bekommst


So stimmt's


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2017)

voooorsichtig, kleiner Frosch 
Meine Hipster-Laufräder haben so ein tolles Überrollverhalten, da weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich es bemerken würde, wenn ein Fröschlein unter die Räder kommt


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2017)

und was hat er gesagt?
"jörg"


----------



## frogmatic (30. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> voooorsichtig, kleiner Frosch
> Meine Hipster-Laufräder haben so ein tolles Überrollverhalten, da weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich es bemerken würde, wenn ein Fröschlein unter die Räder kommt


Alles kriegste kapott, ALLES


----------



## Schwimmer (30. Mai 2017)

orudne schrieb:


> ... Wären alle, ach so toll, Trendresistent wie ihr, dann hätten wir heute noch kein MTB in Europa!!!
> ...




Genau, auf Bäumen würden wir noch sitzen und uns gegenseitig die Läuse aus dem Fell puhlen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2017)

Manche sind der Meinung, dass schon die Bäume ein Holzweg gewesen seien.

<-- frei nach Douglas Adams


----------



## aju (31. Mai 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Als ob jemand in der Lage wäre ein Schaltwerk zu bauen das Du nicht dank Feindkontakt zerschreddert bekommst


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Mai 2017)

So, endlich umgezogen und ich kann mal wieder MdRzA fahren. Das neue BFe ist schon anders als das Soul, gleiche Gabel, Bremsen, LRS usw. Trotzdem sehr nett! Nur ohne Helm im Hemd und mit Umhängetasche springt es sich nicht so entspannt...


----------



## Schwimmer (31. Mai 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609994
> So, endlich umgezogen und ich kann mal wieder MdRzA fahren. Das neue BFe ist schon anders als das Soul, gleiche Gabel, Bremsen, LRS usw. Trotzdem sehr nett! Nur ohne Helm im Hemd und mit Umhängetasche springt es sich nicht so entspannt...



Sehr schick das Teil ... 
Hast Du auch Bilder von der Seite?
Wie anders als das Soul, beschreib doch 'mal bitte Deine Fahreindrücke.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Genau, auf Bäumen würden wir noch sitzen und uns gegenseitig die Läuse aus dem Fell puhlen ...



Wie passend,anhand der gegenwärtig rasend zunehmenden evolotionären Rückentwicklung der Körperhaltung und Entstehung einer neuen Spezies,der"Smombies".Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit lässt sich diesbezüglich nicht leugnen.Die Verhaltensweisen snd ja schon sehr ausgeprägt vorhanden.
Dürfte also nicht mehr allzulange dauern...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Mai 2017)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das war der Einstieg dieser schwachsinnigen Diskussion. Der Hinweis das es sicher bald Gruppen geben wird die 500% Bandbreite bieten und deutlich unter 500,- kosten, egal von welchem Hersteller, aber mit einem KB vorne.



Ach Carsten,Diskussionen sind nie schwachsinnig,besonders nicht hier,weil alle entspannt und tolerant sind.Ist doch ganz witzig geworden...
Deine dünnhäutige Wortwahl sollten wir mal beim besprechen.


Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2017)

aju schrieb:


>


Hab das kurze irgendwie in sich verbogen. Allerdings sieht das auch entsprechend aus...


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Mai 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schick das Teil ...
> Hast Du auch Bilder von der Seite?
> Wie anders als das Soul, beschreib doch 'mal bitte Deine Fahreindrücke.



Ich mach mal morgen ein Bild von der Seite aber die Handykamera ist in der Schutzhülle nicht so der Knaller.

Tja, wie soll ich es beschreiben. Das Rad ist gleich zu meinem Soul aufgebaut. Gleicher 26er LRS, Reifen, Druck, gleiche Pedale, Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau. Beidemale ne Revelation 150, gleich hoher Spacerturm...

Viel gefahren bin ich das BFe noch nicht, nur drei mal zur Arbeit inc. zwei kleiner Trails und die Gartentreppe.

Ich denke, ich brauche noch ein wenig, um wsa genaues sagen zu können, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es sich "unsicherer" fährt, als ob der Lenker mehr zum "Umschlagen" neigt. Ich hab an meinem Fully auch einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel, da hab ich das Gefühl nicht gehabt. Anscheinend ist die Kombination aus längerem Reach und Lenkwinkel erstmal ungewohnt, die Kettenstrebe ist ja annähernd gleich, das bisschen BB Drop darf es nicht ausmachen und Sitzwinkel ist ja sowas von egal.

Morgen fahr ich mal mit Helm und Rucksack zur Arbeit, dann kann ich den Trail besser genießen.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab vom alten 26er BFe auf das neue 26er BFe auch erst mal eine Gedenksekunde gebraucht, um mich darauf einzustellen. Das Vorderrad ist halt auf einmal viel weiter vom Fahrer weg, während es hintenrum gewohnt kurz ist. Daher hab ich, wenn ich mich genauso draufgestellt hab wie am alten Rad, immer sofort das Vorderrad "verloren". Durch das lange Front-Center und die kurzen Kettenstreben steht man halt in neutraler Position nicht wirklich zentral sondern eher hecklastig. Man muss sich einfach bewusst mehr vorne rein stellen, dann fährt es sich schön. Man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Mai 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Man muss sich einfach bewusst mehr vorne rein stellen, dann fährt es sich schön


Da hab ich aber Angst!


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2017)

Wird schon. Bis jetzt war alles nach etwas Eingewöhnung gut fahrbar.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber Angst!


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2017)

mehr power


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2017)

ohje, wärst du doch beim guten alten rockshit geblieben


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Juni 2017)

Natürlich mit neuem Badge!





Und durchgehender Schaltzughülle. Scylla hat schon recht, mit jeder Abfahrt wird besser.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juni 2017)

wir werden sehen. ich habe im manitou thread schon verschiedenen problemen (zb sich drehende Vorbauten) gelesen, aber die funktion an sich soll top sein. gekauft über meinen händler vor ort, wenn also wirklich etwas nicht ok sein sollte, kriegen wir das geregelt.

der markt für 29+ ist allerdings überschaubar, auch wenn es rs pike + yari wohl auch in der boost variante geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber Angst!



    
Der war gut ...


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juni 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich mach mal morgen ein Bild von der Seite aber die Handykamera ist in der Schutzhülle nicht so der Knaller.
> 
> Tja, wie soll ich es beschreiben. Das Rad ist gleich zu meinem Soul aufgebaut. Gleicher 26er LRS, Reifen, Druck, gleiche Pedale, Griffe, Lenker, Vorbau. Beidemale ne Revelation 150, gleich hoher Spacerturm...
> 
> ...



Danke ...  



scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab vom alten 26er BFe auf das neue 26er BFe auch erst mal eine Gedenksekunde gebraucht, um mich darauf einzustellen. Das Vorderrad ist halt auf einmal viel weiter vom Fahrer weg, während es hintenrum gewohnt kurz ist. Daher hab ich, wenn ich mich genauso draufgestellt hab wie am alten Rad, immer sofort das Vorderrad "verloren". Durch das lange Front-Center und die kurzen Kettenstreben steht man halt in neutraler Position nicht wirklich zentral sondern eher hecklastig. Man muss sich einfach bewusst mehr vorne rein stellen, dann fährt es sich schön. Man gewöhnt sich dran.



... oder doch 'ne Nummer kleener kofen ...   
... das eingesparte Gewicht von den Kettenblättern muss ja durch Gewichtsverlagerung kompensiert werden ...   
Jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt gleich Dresche ...


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Juni 2017)

Es wird, es wird...


----------



## pseudosportler (1. Juni 2017)

Hast einen schönen Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause . 
Ist doch wie für das BFe gemacht, viel Spaß mit den schönen Bike.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## DasLangeElend (1. Juni 2017)

Ist eigentlich der Weg "zur" Arbeit, Abends muss ich den Berg wieder rauf. Aber bei dem schönen Wetter schiebt man nach der Arbeit gern ein paar mal ein Stück Trail hoch. Da spar ich mir dafür die Autostraße.


----------



## Wildman1967 (21. Juni 2017)

Coole Technical Shirts der Facebook Gruppe Cotic Riders!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2017)

Der Font ist aber nicht schön.


----------



## Wildman1967 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich finde die Schrift nicht übel. 
Und bin froh, überhaupt eins zu bekommen!


----------



## Deleted 426828 (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2017)

Neue Kurbel aus Übersetzungsgründen. 30/44 an steilen Rampen haben mir meine Knie auf Dauer übel genommen.
Rockt!


----------



## Eaven (23. Juli 2017)

Oh ha...wieviele Zähne hat denn das Ritzel..... so langsam werden die Stammmitglieder der Cotic-Community alt


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2017)

Na vielen Dank Carsten! 

26 sind es. Klingt wenig, entspricht von der Übersetzungsbandbreite her aber ungefähr einem 2x10 Setup mit 34/22 - 12/36. Das hat sich für mich jahrelang als in allen Fällen ausreichend bewährt.


----------



## din_format (16. September 2017)

Noch nicht lange fertig und schon dreckig, Flare Max in M mit grosser Trinkflasche, und in der Kettenstrebe verlegtem Schaltzug.


----------



## din_format (16. September 2017)

leider mit Mülleimer im Hintergrund, aber wenigsten ist der auch aus Stahl!


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2017)

Kommt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (16. September 2017)

Danke, inzwischen fährst auch ganz gut, die richtige Vorbaulänge und das richtige Dämpfer Setup zu finden war nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. September 2017)

Diese Gut!


----------



## MarcoVau (26. September 2017)

Hallo.

Rahmen und weitere Teile stehen zum Verkauf. 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1008849-cotic-bfe-26-stealth-m-rahmen

Gruß, Marco


----------



## scylla (26. September 2017)

"26 ist nicht tot" (26 ain't dead)... nicht "26 ist nicht der Tod" (26 ain't death) 

sorry for Schlauschnack


----------



## MarcoVau (26. September 2017)

Du hast ja sowas von recht...

26 ain't dead 

PS: Ich hatte es kopiert...


----------



## scylla (26. September 2017)

@Eaven  (wobei, lustig is ja schon...  das 26er des Todes )


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2017)

Vorher:


 

Nachher:


 

 

 

Ich hatte meinem 2014er Solaris ja in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder ein Upgrade gegönnt - nun war halt auch mal der Rahmen dran. Rest übernommen, mit Ausnahme der Laufräder - klar, hat ja nun auch 148er Heck. Mir ging es in erster Linie um Reifenfreiheit, größere Bremsscheibe hinten und Steckachse - ansonsten hat sich ja nicht wirklich etwas geändert. Den etwas flacheren LW habe ich nicht wirklich gemerkt... das Rad fährt sich wie vorher, nur in schwarz  
In Freiburg wird es dann auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Ick freu mir


----------



## MarcoVau (27. September 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> @Eaven  (wobei, lustig is ja schon...  das 26er des Todes )



Stimmt ja auch irgendwie


----------



## muwata (27. September 2017)

Ups, nun hab ich es getan. Im 27,5" Rahmen stecken ab jetzt auch die entsprechenden Schlappen. Hope evo 4 Naben mit Spank Oozy Felgen, das ganze tubeless, wunderbar leicht. Und tatsächlich fühlt es sich irgendwie anders an, vielleicht weil es aussieht als ob das gut Bfe nicht mehr zu kleine Schuhe hat, wer weiß. Und vorne verrichtet eine Yari mit 140mm ihren Dienst ganz ausgezeichnet, obwohl ich bei Rockshit, ;-) Danke Scylla, doch auch eher skeptisch bin.  Von stolperbiken bis zackig mit Hüpfern fetzt das Radl. Ob das nu Not tat oder nicht, mmmh, aber ich brauchte einen neuen Laufradsatz, da dem anderen immer schneller die Speichen ausrissen. Hoffe mal das jetzt erstamal alles läuft.


----------



## quimmonco (28. September 2017)

Eine Frage in die Runde, hat vielleicht jemand ein Flare in Größe M im Raum Köln/ Bonn, dass man mal probesitzen (und vielleicht auch proberollen) könnte?

MfG und Danke schon mal,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quimmonco (28. September 2017)

anbei mein 26er Soul


----------



## Schwimmer (28. September 2017)

quimmonco schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 648269 anbei mein 26er Soul



Kannst Du bitte noch 'was zum Aufbau sagen?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. September 2017)

Cotic BFE 3 Rampensau.... @Eaven ist der Rahmen mit der Lackmacke 


Rock Shox Yari 120mm, Singlespeed Aufbau (Hope Kettenblatt 30 zu Ritzel 13) , Alfine Kettenspanner, Stevie Smith Lenker, Zee Kurbel, BFE 3 S Rahmen, Dartmoor Felgen Fusion Naben, 26 Zoll, Syntace 50mm Vorbau Maxxis Ikon Reifen


----------



## quimmonco (28. September 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 648273 Anhang anzeigen 648273


Schwimmer schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte noch 'was zum Aufbau sagen?


Cotic Soul 26 Zoll
Xt-Bremse, Slx 1x11-Antrieb
Syntace W30 MX
Syntace Vector 700m
Rock Shox Reverb
Specialized Henge Sattel


----------



## quimmonco (28. September 2017)

@
*Tingltanglbob*
woohoo


----------



## Schwimmer (30. September 2017)

quimmonco schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 648273 Anhang anzeigen 648273
> 
> Cotic Soul 26 Zoll
> Xt-Bremse, Slx 1x11-Antrieb
> ...



Danke 



Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Cotic BFE 3 Rampensau.... @Eaven ist der Rahmen mit der Lackmacke
> 
> 
> Rock Shox Yari 120mm, Singlespeed Aufbau (Hope Kettenblatt 30 zu Ritzel 13) , Alfine Kettenspanner, Stevie Smith Lenker, Zee Kurbel, BFE 3 S Rahmen, Dartmoor Felgen Fusion Naben, 26 Zoll, Syntace 50mm Vorbau Maxxis Ikon Reifen


----------



## din_format (6. Oktober 2017)

Mein Flare Max im Allgäu in Bewegung... kurz bevor es mir den Lenker verdreht hat und mir klar wurde dass die Bremsleitung zu kurz ist. Nach der Hälfte der Tour hats mir die Leitung aus dem Griff gezogen, Ende der Tour, bis dahin wars aber super.


----------



## orudne (7. Oktober 2017)

din_format schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 650932
> 
> Mein Flare Max im Allgäu in Bewegung... kurz bevor es mir den Lenker verdreht hat und mir klar wurde dass die Bremsleitung zu kurz ist. Nach der Hälfte der Tour hats mir die Leitung aus dem Griff gezogen, Ende der Tour, bis dahin wars aber super.



Kenn ich: drei mal abgeschnitten und immernoch zu kurz!
;-)

Wie ist der Coil Dämpfer??
Hatte ich für mein Flare Max auch schon überlegt...


----------



## din_format (7. Oktober 2017)

Ist leider kein Coil Dämpfer, ist der Fox Evol. Das ganze Rad habd ich eine Seite vorher gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (8. Oktober 2017)

din_format schrieb:


> Ist leider kein Coil Dämpfer, ist der Fox Evol. Das ganze Rad habd ich eine Seite vorher gezeigt.



Ah ok.
Auf dem Handy sah es nach dem DB Coil aus ;-)


----------



## visualex (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehöre seit kurzem auf zum Cotic Stahlclub. Hab im Ausverkauf zugeschlagen und bin endlich mit dem Aufbau fertig. Mehr Text dazu gibt es im anderen Thread

Gruss Alex


----------



## John_Boy (19. Oktober 2017)

^Der Kuh scheint es nicht zu gefallen


----------



## visualex (19. Oktober 2017)

MTB-Taufe mal anders ;-)


----------



## georgauf (21. Oktober 2017)

Ich heiße mich selbst willkommen im Club der Coticfahrer. (hoff mal, das ist so erlaubt)

Nachdem ich mich ja im Frühjahr schon auf der Suche nach einem 29er Hardtail ins Solaris verschossen hatte, daraus dann aber aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen nichts wurde und ich seitdem ein Sobre Upgrade fahre, überkam mich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder die Lust auf noch ein Rad - hab noch kein Platzproblem, also eindeutig noch nicht genug Räder - und ich wollte was, was mich etwas zurück zu meinen Radwurzeln bringt, bin länger bmx gfahren und wollte so quasi ein reines Spaßrad - obwohl mir natürlich all meine Räder Spaß bereiten und ich sie auch im Grund nur darum habe, aber hier sollte es etwas anders sein.
Naja dann kamen die Ideen, 26er, Stahl und eigentlich landete ich eh somit gleich beim bfe. Das tolle + bei 26 ist ja, dass man derzeit echt einiges am Gebrauchtmarkt findet und ich nur wenige Teile neu gekauft hab, somit der Preis auch (vor allem für das was da so verbaut ist) echt nicht durch die Decke schoss.
100% perfekt ist es noch nicht, der Kettenspanner taugt mir nicht sonderlich, der Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden - vllt auch die Bremsleitung - und mit den Pedalen bin ich auch noch nicht ganz glücklich, aber die lagen zB einfach noch rum und wurden daher verbaut.

Mein Dank allen, mit denen ich so reibungslos und unkompliziert im bikemarkt zu tun hatte (@MarcoVau für den Rahmen z.B.) und auch den andren die mir mit Rat, sei es über PM oder auch sonst wie zur Seite standen. Sorry auch nochmal an @Eaven für das erneute hin und her und kompliziert sein, wie schon bei der 29er Suche, aber ich muss sagen, der M passt jetzt wirklich 1A.

Schönen Abend - hoffentlich lass ich bald mal ein paar Fotos in freier Wildbahn folgen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2017)

den spanner die kette nach oben drücken lassen. alles andere ist mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgauf (21. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> den spanner die kette nach oben drücken lassen. alles andere ist mist.



Mich nervt das Ding sowieso, aber war eines der letzten Teile die ich brauchte um ds Rad fertig zu stellen und wollt nicht extra noch wo bestellen, war aber der einzige, den ich lokal finden konnte. Schon die Montage ist einfach mistig, allein schon, wiel man das Hinterrad nur mehr umständlich rausnehmen kann...


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Oktober 2017)

@georgauf jetz hast du auch eine Rampensau.  Der Ketenspanner ist Kake. Mach den Alfine hin. Du bist dann freier bei der Gangwahl. Den Dmr muss man nach oben spannen. Somit gehen nur bestimmte Ritzel Kettenblatt Kombis. Alfine bei mir seid einem Jahr Problemlos. Vorne mit Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Welchen Federweg hat die Circus?


----------



## georgauf (22. Oktober 2017)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> @georgauf jetz hast du auch eine Rampensau.  Der Ketenspanner ist Kake. Mach den Alfine hin.



Ja - danke auch für deine Hilfe dazu!
An den Alfine hatte ich eh auch gedacht, aber das Ding is halt doch recht ausladend, das stört mich irgendwie. Ich hab überlegt, ob etwas a la point, halt einen der mit Feder nach oben drückt.

Achja und die Circus hat 100, eigentlich wollte ich mehr, war aber generell sehr gespalten, was das Thema anging. Für die 100er hab ich dann ein super Angebot bekommen und mir gedacht, zum Testen somit ideal. Was ich in erster Linie halt merke ist, dass das Frontend somit sehr niedrig ist, darum auch die Spacer, der Vorbau mit Winkel und der eher hohe Lenker.


----------



## Eaven (22. Oktober 2017)

georgauf schrieb:


> ...Naja dann kamen die Ideen...aber ich muss sagen, der M passt jetzt wirklich 1A....


 Hi Georg, alles gut, sieht toll aus! Willkommen im Club


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Oktober 2017)

georgauf schrieb:


> Ja - danke auch für deine Hilfe dazu!
> An den Alfine hatte ich eh auch gedacht, aber das Ding is halt doch recht ausladend, das stört mich irgendwie. Ich hab überlegt, ob etwas a la point, halt einen der mit Feder nach oben drückt.


 
Oder ein Shimano Zee Schaltwerk kurz


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2017)

surly singulator kann beides. einen einfacher point hatte ich lange in betrieb, der war auch ok.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (2. November 2017)

Feddisch!


----------



## frogmatic (2. November 2017)

Sehr schön 

So, wie du deinen Sattel geklemmt hast, geht dem Cy sein optimised-for-inline Konzept mit dem nicht so steilen Sitzrohr nicht auf.
Sieht aus wie bei mir.


----------



## scylla (2. November 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Feddisch!



Da fehlt noch irgendwas grünes 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> So, wie du deinen Sattel geklemmt hast, geht dem Cy sein optimised-for-inline Konzept mit dem nicht so steilen Sitzrohr nicht auf.
> Sieht aus wie bei mir.



Auf Gen5 upgraden beschde 
Endlich mal ein gscheider Sitzwinkel mit nahezu mittig geklemmtem Sattel.


----------



## frogmatic (3. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Auf Gen5 upgraden beschde
> Endlich mal ein gscheider Sitzwinkel mit nahezu mittig geklemmtem Sattel.


Soweit die Theorie, aber da müsste ich wohl auch dieses 650gay angehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Soweit die Theorie, aber da müsste ich wohl auch dieses 650gay angehen...



Halb so schlimm, es gibt ja schliesslich keinen bemerkbaren Unterschied zu 26


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Halb so schlimm, es gibt ja schliesslich keinen bemerkbaren Unterschied zu 26


Jehova!


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2017)

Neumodischer Scheissendreck. x-12, 27.5, tubless... mei troppe...

angefangen hat es heute vormittag so




da ist noch der gute Schauinslanddreck dran. Putzerei hat echt aufgehalten.

War klar, dauert länger also Mucke parat gelegt.




und das ganze Werkzeug



und die CDs liefen auch alle durch. im großen und ganzen aber keine probleme, erstaunlich...
so sieht das lange gerät aktuell aus.




chainless, weil ist schon recht knapp mit dem 28T blatt innen



hat jemand eine idee für einen soliden bashguard/taco, der auf die ISCG aufnahme passt? dann könnte ich auf den granny god verzichten...


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2017)

Schöner Gerät 

Wird wohl doch eine neue Kurbel fällig, wenn Du das Mini-Blatt weiter fahren willst. Oder halt auf ein normales 30er gehen, und Kassette vergößern. 

Bashguards in stabil und Alu gibt es bspw. bei 77designz: https://77designz.com/de/crash-plates/16-crash-plate-iscg-05

Da habe ich meinen für‘s Fully auch her. Stabil & leicht & fair bepreist & bunt


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2017)

jo, habe noch eine middleburn mit uno 30T blatt, aber ganz ohne bash sollte ich das nicht machen. 
die 77designs crash plate kam bei der suche ziemlich zuerst, sieht ok aus, aber die hält halt nur an 2 punkten... mmh.
26T blatt in aktueller montageform sollte auch gehen, aber dann kann ich ja gleich laufen ;-)


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jo, habe noch eine middleburn mit uno 30T blatt, aber ganz ohne bash sollte ich das nicht machen.
> die 77designs crash plate kam bei der suche ziemlich zuerst, sieht ok aus, aber die hält halt nur an 2 punkten... mmh.
> 26T blatt in aktueller montageform sollte auch gehen, aber dann kann ich ja gleich laufen ;-)


3 Punkte wäre eh‘ überbestimmt. Das Ding hält, habe ich schon getestet


----------



## scylla (4. November 2017)

Für die 77Designs Crash Plate kann ich mich auch verbürgen, hab ich an zwei Rädern seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz und auch das ein oder andere Mal "getestet". Hab sie als alter Gewichtsfetischist sogar mit Titanschrauben angetüddelt. Hält


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2017)

Der Schnee kommt bestimmt. Ein Rad mit Spikes muß da schon sein.
Lenker ist noch nicht final, bin eigentlich zu faul zum Wickeln und ein komplett vormontiertes Bremsenset für  m MTB liegt bereit.


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2017)

Teile großteils vom Cruiser übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (12. November 2017)

Die Resteverwertung vom Bfe gefällt mir,sieht in meinen Augen stimmig aus.
Wie es sich wohl fährt?


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2017)

Das nw Blatt und die 9-fach Kette sind keine Freunde. Dropbar hätte funktioniert, aber es ist jetzt trotzdem ein flatbar dran. Bremsen bb7 mtn mit Avid Griffen. Übersetzung 32/14. Bilder bei Licht.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das nw Blatt und die 9-fach Kette sind keine Freunde.



Wundert mich jetzt. Ich fahr schon seit längerem am Schmutzwetter-Fettrad ein Raceface N/W Blatt zusammen mit einer 9fach Kette ohne jegliche Probleme. Hat ja schließlich auch dieselbe Innenbreite wie 10/11fach


----------



## frogmatic (13. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ein Rad mit Spikes muß da schon sein.




Was hast du da für einen süßen Gepäckträger?


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen süßen Gepäckträger?


aus der bucht. ist aber ziemlich grottig verarbeitet. soll 10kg tragen... naja...


----------



## chris4711 (13. November 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen süßen Gepäckträger?





a.nienie schrieb:


> aus der bucht. ist aber ziemlich grottig verarbeitet. soll 10kg tragen... naja...



Für den Anfang kannste ja mal vorsichtig 10 CD Hüllen draufschnüren u testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2017)

...
ok, heute ein paar Varianten durchgespielt
...
26" spikes sehen auch nicht viel besser aus
 
die weisswandreifen sehen irgendwie kuhl aus
 
29" finde ich gar nicht so schlecht.

hinten ist aber beim schwalbe marathon supreme 2.0 ende gelände. 
der vordere ist am grave(l)robber verbaut und somit aktuell nicht abkömmlich.


----------



## scylla (15. November 2017)

weißwand finde ich noch am besten


----------



## herrundmeister (15. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> ok, heute ein paar Varianten durchgespielt
> ...
> 26" spikes sehen auch nicht viel besser aus
> ...



ist alles Käse! Gib mir den Rahmen und ich bau ein schönes Dirtrad draus mit Skinwall Kendas und blauen Hope Teilen


----------



## Schibbl (15. November 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ist alles Käse! Gib mir den Rahmen und ich bau ein schönes Dirtrad draus mit Skinwall Kendas und blauen Hope Teilen


Welch Uneigennützigkeit  Aber als Dirtbike wird es doch auch nur Hopskäse. So richtig Gravel-Plus mit 650B-47mm Reifen und Dropbar wird es die geniale Hommage an das Escapade ohne eines zu sein. Und leider gefällt mir Diarrhoe-Weißwand gar nicht. Da ist der 29er Versuch attraktiver.


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2017)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Welch Uneigennützigkeit  Aber als Dirtbike wird es doch auch nur Hopskäse. So richtig Gravel-Plus mit 650B-47mm Reifen und Dropbar wird es die geniale Hommage an das Escapade ohne eines zu sein. Und leider gefällt mir Diarrhoe-Weißwand gar nicht. Da ist der 29er Versuch attraktiver.


Du stalkst mich? ;-)

Im Moment bleibt der Gerät mit 700c Spikes fahrfertig auf Abruf, für den Fall, dass es morgens glatt ist draussen.


----------



## scylla (19. November 2017)

Mein BFe Gen5 ist jetzt auch endlich mal zeigbar geworden 

















Ein paar Teile (der verschrappelte Antriebsstrang, Bremsen, Sitzgelegenheit) wurden vom "alten" Rad dauerhaft übernommen. Nachdem mir dann noch eine orange Hope Pro 4 Nabe zum Schnapperpreis über den Weg lief, gab es dann auch noch die Gelegenheit, gleich einen farblich passenden Laufradsatz zusammen zu stecken. Die Leih-Pike mit 160mm, die ich zuerst drin stecken hatte, empfand ich als etwas zu hoch, daher gab es jetzt eine Pike mit 150mm, natürlich mit aufgepeppter Dämpfung und AWK. War eine gute Entscheidung, mit 150mm Gabel finde ich es nun perfekt.
Leider passt das Elox-Orange an den Hope Naben und am Würger nicht so wirklich gut zum orange der Decals. Ist mir aber egal, ich mag es so wie es ist. Ab jetzt wird es eh wieder hässlich gemacht mit Dreck und Schrammen und unpassenden Ersatzteilen. 

Fahren tut es sowieso einfach genial. Ich liebe es jetzt schon


----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein BFe Gen5 ist jetzt auch endlich mal zeigbar geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz schöner bunter Hund, stimmig aufgebaut ...


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2017)

Rad ist gut.

Den Schraubwürger würde ich dem nächsten Dummen andrehen und durch Hope oder Salsa ersetzen.


----------



## Eaven (19. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein BFe Gen5 ist jetzt auch endlich mal zeigbar geworden
> ....Nachdem mir dann noch eine orange Hope Pro 4 Nabe zum Schnapperpreis über den Weg lief, gab es dann auch noch die Gelegenheit, gleich einen farblich passenden Laufradsatz zusammen zu stecken.....Leider passt das Elox-Orange an den Hope Naben und am Würger nicht so wirklich gut zum orange der Decals. Ist mir aber egal, ich mag es so wie es ist. ...


 Ist sehr nett geworden, die Decals an der Gabel gefallen. Das Hope Elox ist total neben dem Cotic Orange, und zwar so daneben das  es schon wieder passt.


----------



## scylla (19. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Den Schraubwürger würde ich dem nächsten Dummen andrehen und durch Hope oder Salsa ersetzen.



War noch da und zufällig in der passenden Farbe, daher wird der jetzt einfach benutzt bis er kaputt geht und dann kommt eine Hope Klemme.
(naja, vielleicht auch nicht, die Sattelstütze rutscht nämlich ständig und das nervt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (20. November 2017)

Ein Redakteur der MTB-Bravo hat erst im aktuellen Heft eine Hymne zum Würger geschrieben - versuch doch das Ding an ihn zu verkaufen!

Win-win und so!


----------



## trailterror (20. November 2017)

....gilt es denn als erwiesen, dass die klemme die fehlerquelle ist (bevor hier die würger runtergemacht wird)


----------



## scylla (20. November 2017)

Nuja, dieser eine orange an meinem Rad ist sowas wie ein Wanderpokal. Wenn er mich an einem Rad nervt versuch ich es an einem anderen Rad und schließlich landet er in der Schublade, bis ich ihn irgendwann wieder rauskrame und er wieder eine neue Chance bekommt. Für andere Würger kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen


----------



## Schwimmer (20. November 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein BFe Gen5 ist jetzt auch endlich mal zeigbar geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Urlaub kann kommen ... 
... well equiped ...   
... sozusagen ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Dezember 2017)

Mal wieder was 'gewagtes':




 

Solaris Mk 2 in XL
Der 26x3.0 WTB hinten ist auf einer Flow mit 28mm aufgezogen. Muss man nicht machen, geht aber. Bissl Flummi-mäßig. Aber hauptsächlich mäßig... werde wieder auf normale 29x2.3 zurückgehen.

Ach ja,- die Gabel hat 140mm. Und das ist gut so


----------



## DasLangeElend (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich find "gewagt" immer gut. Manchmal muss man einfach was ausprobieren. Und wenns bescheiden ist.. egal, hat Spass gemacht beim Schrauben und ggf  hat man beim Probieren auch noch mehr gelacht. Oder zumindest gemerkt, wie toll doch das alte war!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2017)

Finde ich auch.


----------



## Nikolei (7. Dezember 2017)

Stiffasfuck.

anbei mein "Silberfischerl"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2017)

Eine Frage in die Runde, hat vielleicht jemand ein Flare in Größe L im Raum Norddeutschland, dass man mal probesitzen (und vielleicht auch probefahren) könnte? Mein Soul braucht einen neuen Lebensgefährten.

Viele Grüsse und Danke schon mal,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (31. Dezember 2017)

Einsatz- und Urlaubsbike nebeneinander im Keller:


----------



## aju (18. Januar 2018)

Zwillinge:


----------



## green-frog-love (18. Januar 2018)

endlich hats mal wieder ein bisschen gefunkelt...=)


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2018)

Nicht am Lack lecken.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2018)

die Farbe ist einfach geil


----------



## frogmatic (18. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Zwillinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. Januar 2018)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> endlich hats mal wieder ein bisschen gefunkelt...=)
> Anhang anzeigen 687196


Ganz schön Disco! Gefällt


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2018)

mangels reifen in 27.5 könnte ich die hilfe der _church of cotic_ gemeinde gebrauchen.
was geht denn an 27.5er reifen in den hinterbau vom letzten, echten 26" bfe (black grape k.a. welcher jahrgang das ist)?
bastele gerade an einer dropbar version...


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mangels reifen in 27.5 könnte ich die hilfe der _church of cotic_ gemeinde gebrauchen.
> was geht denn an 27.5er reifen in den hinterbau vom letzten, *echten 26" bfe (black grape k.a. welcher jahrgang das ist)?*
> bastele gerade an einer dropbar version...




05/12/2013: Black Grape is Here






Quelle: Cotic Homepage


----------



## ploerre (24. Januar 2018)

Kannste nicht dein 275er Vorderrad mal ranhalten?

Ich sag mal so: bei nem 2.10er Crossmark 26" kann ich noch nen Mittelfinger reinstecken 
Kommt glaub ich wohl am End auf den Dreck an, den Du da noch durchschleifen willst.
Hab den selben Jahrgang.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Kannste nicht dein 275er Vorderrad mal ranhalten?
> 
> Ich sag mal so: bei nem 2.10er Crossmark 26" kann ich noch nen Mittelfinger reinstecken
> Kommt glaub ich wohl am End auf den Dreck an, den Du da noch durchschleifen willst.
> Hab den selben Jahrgang.


danke. habe 27.5 laufräder aber keine reifen die passen.


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Januar 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Zwillinge:



Sind das etwa diesen unfasssbaren 26" Bikes ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sind das etwa diesen unfasssbaren 26" Bikes ...


unfuckingfassbar gute 26er! ...da passen die Proportionen...(auch schickes Brodie)


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> unfuckingfassbar gute 26er! ...da passen die Proportionen...(auch schickes Brodie)



Pass auf, gleich fliegen die Steine ...   
Ja, das habe ich auch gesehen, ich wollte den Bogen nicht überspannen sonst werden wir hier exmatrikuliert, geteert und gefedert und gesteinigt ...


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2018)

Mal hypothetisch angenommen es würde euch jetzt jemand erzählen, dass das 27,5er BFes sind...
...fliegen die Steine dann zurück? *duckundweg*


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2018)

It doesn't matter now


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal hypothetisch angenommen es würde euch jetzt jemand erzählen, dass das 27,5er BFes sind...
> ...fliegen die Steine dann zurück? *duckundweg*



Hatte ich ja auch eher als Frage gemeint, weil es in dem Roschdrot es beide Größen gab ... 
Nein nein ... , da haste gerade noch Glück gehabt ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2018)

nöhh, bei mir auch nicht...jedem das seine...da fliegt nix


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mal etwas Geld in die Hand genommen 
Acros A-Flat MD (neu), RS Pike RCT3 160mm (gebraucht) + Adapter-Gedöns

 
Neue Gabel, da meine Nixon so langsam ins alter kommt und wie ich in kanada feststellen musste, die Service/Ersatzteile Dichte für Manitou selbst in Whistler eher mau ist. Außerdem werde ich bei Zeiten auch endlich mal auf 650b wechseln.
Bild vom umgebauten Rad folgt dann die Tage


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Januar 2018)

Neue Gabel ist ein super Stichwort! Heut Abend wird geschraubt!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Januar 2018)

Fertig! 

Vorher:


 
Nachher:



 
Kette (samt Kettenstrebe) hätte ich eigentlich auch gleich tauschen können... 



 

Ach ja, wer Unordnung findet darf sie behalten 

Die Fox fühlt sich sehr sahnig, fast zu weich, an. Bin gespannt... Morgen geht's auf die Alb zum testen.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Fertig!
> 
> Vorher:
> Anhang anzeigen 690238
> ...



Das nehme ich, dann ist der Antrieb auch sehr sahnig, b'sondersch auf d'r raua Alb, gell ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. Januar 2018)

Normal passiert mir das auch nicht! Mit Ballistol wird das eigentlich auch sehr gut. Nur muss man es tun, besonders nach Sautouren bei Sau-und Salzwetter...


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Normal passiert mir das auch nicht! Mit Ballistol wird das eigentlich auch sehr gut. Nur muss man es tun, besonders nach Sautouren bei Sau-und Salzwetter...



Ballistol oder WD 40 sind zu dünnflüssig, außerdem verdrängen sie dadurch das Schmiermittel mit der höheren Anhaftung und bei Wasser oder Einwirkung von Luft ist es auch sehr rasch weg ...
Ich habe über die Jahre einiges probiert und das war bisher mit großem Abstand das beste Schmiermittel ...
Dieses Dynamic, oder so ähnlich, möchte ich auch noch probieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2018)

Öl ov röhlöff. Seit Jahren reicht mir die litterkanne.


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Januar 2018)

Mein Solaris hat auch ein paar Upgrade bekommen. Ist gefühlt 5kg leichter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eaven (28. Januar 2018)

Sehr gelungener Aufbau Herr A, vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in die Marke.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Januar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel



--> geil!


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Öl ov röhlöff. Seit Jahren reicht mir die litterkanne.



... muss es auch, bei dem Preis ...   
Das wird gleich neben den Eau de Toilettes und den Druckerpatronen verkauft, dann ist der Preissprung pro ml nicht so gravierend ...


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2018)

Merkt ihr tatsächlich einen unterschied bei den Kettenölen
Dynamic hatte ich schon, im Moment nutze ich muc-off dry und wet lube, kann aber absolut nicht sagen ob da was besser oder schlechter ist.

Sprühöl ala WD40 ist klar raus, da es nicht haftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (28. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Merkt ihr tatsächlich einen unterschied bei den Kettenölen
> Dynamic hatte ich schon, im Moment nutze ich muc-off dry und wet lube, kann aber absolut nicht sagen ob da was besser oder schlechter ist.
> 
> Sprühöl ala WD40 ist klar raus, da es nicht haftet.



Ich hatte sehr lange das von Finish Line und da ist der Unterschied sehr groß.
Das ist mit dem WD40 ist wie mit Magerine und Butter, das ist halt Marketing, aber das kennen wir ja von der Bike-Industrie auch ...


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... muss es auch, bei dem Preis ...
> Das wird gleich neben den Eau de Toilettes und den Druckerpatronen verkauft, dann ist der Preissprung pro ml nicht so gravierend ...


also ich habe für den 1Liter weit weniger bezahlt als die aktuellen Preise... aber frag mich nicht, ist fast 10 jahre her... und noch ist was drinnen.


----------



## orudne (28. Januar 2018)

Ich nutz auch seit vielen Jahren das Rohloff Kettenöl.
Hab in paar Sachen ausprobiert und bin dann beim Rohloff hängen geblieben.

Den Preis find ich angemessen.
Selbst eine kleine Flasche hält ewig. (man muss die Kette ja nicht darin ertränken)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. Januar 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> --> geil!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 690494



...dann hast Du von meinem abgesägten Baum profitiert


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn der Schotter kindskopfgroß ist:


 
Lenker wurde nach der ersten Runde noch etwas nach vorne gesenkt.



 
Im Moment ist der Schalthebel arbeitslos. Da ich aber nicht alle paar Wochen neu wickeln möchte, habe ich gleich die retroshift/gevenalle Hebel verbaut. Das Schaltkabel wird frei verlegt, damit bin ich variabler, falls es doch mal in die Pfalz damit geht oder so.



 
500mm an den Hebeln ist schon ein Wort. Wenn die aufgedruckte Skala jetzt noch gleichmäßig wäre... Hebel ausrichten ist so schon nervig genug. Die Lenkerform gemäßigt, mit Drops ähnlich dem salsa cowbell. Gewickelt wird, wenn die Positionen passen. Unterlenker kriegt eine Grundlage aus Radschlauch für die bessere Dämpfung. 
Übersetzung aktuell 36/14 oder 36/15... Kettenspanner laut, sonst unauffällig. 
Sattelstütze ohne Setback folgt irgendwann...


----------



## orudne (5. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn der Schotter kindskopfgroß ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 693507
> Lenker wurde nach der ersten Runde noch etwas nach vorne gesenkt.
> 
> ...


Ist das dann ein Hardcore Gravelbike, oder ein Old-School Downhiller?
;-)

Der Reach bis zum Griff auf den Bremshebeln dürfte sehr modern, ähnlich dem neuen Soul sein


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2018)

Tomac is my Hero ;-)
reach geht eigentlich. 75mm vorbau und ein M Rahmen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Tomac is my Hero ;-)
> reach geht eigentlich. 75mm vorbau und ein M Rahmen.


Doch noch mal verkürzt.
Die knielot Nummer wird ohne setback komisch.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Langsam geht mein Farbkonzept auf. Bin gespannt auf 20mm kürzer!


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2018)

#fiftyshadesofblue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. Februar 2018)

Hatte auch noch n blauen Vorbau-Deckel. Das war aber zu dicht daneben...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

kann denen bei hope jemand mal sagen, dass sie sich nicht so am laser austoben sollen.


----------



## Gorth (26. Februar 2018)

Der Lenker wurde breiter, der Vorbau kürzer und auch eine 150er Stütze passte noch rein.


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Februar 2018)

Zwischenstand


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2018)

Hast du den Vorbau einem Rennradler gemopst?


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Februar 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Hast du den Vorbau einem Rennradler gemopst?


100mm -17 Grad. Könnte noch etwas tiefer. Mit den kurzen Stummeln bekomme ich Platzangst und Rückenprobleme


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Doch noch mal verkürzt.
> Die knielot Nummer wird ohne setback komisch.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


>


Gute Besserung. Magendarm ist eine üble Sache.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gute Besserung. Magendarm ist eine üble Sache.



Häßliche Bikes und Geschmacksentgleisungen wie deine,wirken im Extremfall bei mir gottseidank nur  kurzfristig physisch .
Deshalb,danke gleichfalls...sowas kann aber dauern .

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (1. März 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Häßliche Bikes und Geschmacksentgleisungen wie deine,wirken im Extremfall bei mir gottseidank nur  kurzfristig physisch .
> Deshalb,danke gleichfalls...sowas kann aber dauern .
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Du bist immer und überall so freundlich......... Ein ganz sympathischer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (1. März 2018)

Do not feed the troll.


----------



## Eaven (1. März 2018)

ignore the cybertroll


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ignore the cybertroll



Carsten wir leben in Deutschland,oder bist du zu cool um deutsch zu schreiben?
Ach ja,du hast ja nicht die Eier dafür dich zu entschuldigen und für etwas gerade zu stehen,stattdessen lieber abgehoben ignorieren,schon ein toller Charakter...
Hochmut kommt übrigens vor dem Fall.
Eine klare Meinung zu haben scheint ja heutzutage obsolet zu sein,was seid ihr bloß für Würstchen.
Immer schon überall durchschlängeln und bloß nirgends anecken wie ein Aal,pfui bäh!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. März 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Du bist immer und überall so freundlich......... Ein ganz sympathischer Zeitgenosse.




Ja näh....nennt man übrigens klare Meinung haben!
Kommt eben nicht jeder klar mit,aber kann ich mit leben....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## scylla (1. März 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Eine klare Meinung zu haben scheint ja heutzutage obsolet zu sein,was seid ihr bloß für Würstchen.
> Immer schon überall durchschlängeln und bloß nirgends anecken wie ein Aal,pfui bäh!



Ich hab ne ziemlich klare Meinung: du benimmst dich in letzter Zeit hier des öfteren ziemlich daneben.
Wenn du Streit suchst, geh in die Dorfkneipe und schau ob da jemand mitmacht. Hier wirst du wenig Erfolg haben 

Ach ja, Leute beleidigen kommt nicht soooo gut. Nimm das als Verwarnung, das nächste Mal gibt's dann ne richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (1. März 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Langsam geht mein Farbkonzept auf. Bin gespannt auf 20mm kürzer!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 701115 Anhang anzeigen 701116


Wie fuhr es sich mit 20 mm kürzer?
Überhaupt was gemerkt?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Wie fuhr es sich mit 20 mm kürzer?
> Überhaupt was gemerkt?


Steigt schneller beim rauffahren, Rücken freut sich, sieht besser aus als vorher


----------



## orudne (1. März 2018)

SHIVER schrieb:


>





SHIVER schrieb:


> Win Win....
> Ich bin raus....





SHIVER schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin raus, ...



und ich dachte du wärst raus


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab ne ziemlich klare Meinung: du benimmst dich in letzter Zeit hier des öfteren ziemlich daneben.
> Wenn du Streit suchst, geh in die Dorfkneipe und schau ob da jemand mitmacht. Hier wirst du wenig Erfolg haben
> 
> Ach ja, Leute beleidigen kommt nicht soooo gut. Nimm das als Verwarnung, das nächste Mal gibt's dann ne richtige



Wer oder was bist du denn,das du mir irgendwas zu sagen hast Schätzchen?
Uuuh"Forum Team",gaanz wichtig.Jetzt hab ich aber Angst,dann verwarn mich doch,ist mir völlig Wumpe....
Ich habe noch ein anderes leben als im www.
Wenn ich in die Dorfkneipe gehe,suche ich übrigens Spaß,den ich ich offensichtlich hier nicht finde,nehmt mal den Stock aus dem Allerwertesten und geht radfahren,oder ist euch das zu kalt?Achja wir sind ja nicht auf den Kanaren....
Ich habe hier niemanden persönlich beleidigt,wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt,nicht mein Problem!
Verleumdung kommt übrigens auch nicht so gut,so ganz nebenbei und die Funktion von Smileys ist dir/euch bekannt?  
Geht doch zum lachen in Keller....

Die Grüße spar ich mir jetzt

Nils


----------



## Eaven (2. März 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Steigt schneller beim rauffahren, Rücken freut sich, sieht besser aus als vorher


.....krass die Entwicklung, so kommen die 70 und 90mm Vorbauten zum Alteisen und teilen sich den Platz im Regal mit den 3 Jahre alten Rennradvorbauten von 120mm.


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> .....krass die Entwicklung, so kommen die 70 und 90mm Vorbauten zum Alteisen und teilen sich den Platz im Regal mit den 3 Jahre alten Rennradvorbauten von 120mm.


Nee, die kommen an die schotterräder.


----------



## Eaven (2. März 2018)

Stimmt....


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

jetzt noch schwarze schlappen & dann ready for gäsbock.


----------



## mike79 (25. März 2018)

Hilfe ich bin bliiiiiiiind ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bin bliiiiiiiind ;-)


ja, die reifen sind bah... 2.3er ikon sind bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (25. März 2018)

@Andie, mir entgleisen langsam die Gesichtszüge bei den Farbkombinationen [emoji6]

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## Baelko (26. März 2018)

Andie entwickelt sich zu einem Dr. Frankenbike


----------



## scylla (26. März 2018)

iwo, da geht noch was


----------



## zec (26. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> iwo, da geht noch was


z.B. dein hinteres Schutzblech   .

Wie taugt dir denn der Kaiser-Draht vorne? Habe mir den fürs Rocket auch zugelegt, weil den 2,5" Baron gibt's ja leider nur in 26".


----------



## scylla (26. März 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Wie taugt dir denn der Kaiser-Draht vorne? Habe mir den fürs Rocket auch zugelegt, weil den 2,5" Baron gibt's ja leider nur in 26".



Taugt sehr gut! Beim Rumstolpern auf nassem Fels merkt man schon, dass es kein Baron ist, aber allgemein das was ihm am nächsten kommt. Dafür rollt er selbst am Vorderrad deutlich leichter, ist auf trockenem losem Untergrund imo berechenbarer und führt schöner beim Stempeln.
Jetzt wo's wärmer ist probier ich aber mal den Aquila Visco. Hätte halt gern was, das zuverlässig tubeless geht, das kann Conti einfach nicht.


----------



## zec (26. März 2018)

Alles klar, danke! Seit ich die Conti-Reifen vor der Montage innen reinige und anschließend mit Tubelessmilch auspinsle, habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Luftverlust.
Der Aquila schaut aber auch interessant aus. Und hinten dann in Kombination mit z.B. dem Ibex.


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> iwo, da geht noch was [emoji38]
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 711951


Machste ne mobile Fritzenbude auf, oder was ist das da?


----------



## scylla (26. März 2018)

Das ist was dabei rauskommt, wenn die neue Batch Lieferverzögerung hat und zu viele Teile im Keller rumliegen und die ursprünglichen Bremsen nicht gehalten haben und die Komischfarbigen grad spottbillig zu haben waren und man keinen Bock hat jeden Tag erst mal mit dem Gartenschlauch zu duschen und dem a.nienie den Titel für den seltsamsten Aufbau nicht kampflos überlassen will


----------



## orudne (26. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist was dabei rauskommt, wenn die neue Batch Lieferverzögerung hat und zu viele Teile im Keller rumliegen und die ursprünglichen Bremsen nicht gehalten haben und die Komischfarbigen grad spottbillig zu haben waren und man keinen Bock hat jeden Tag erst mal mit dem Gartenschlauch zu duschen und dem a.nienie den Titel für den seltsamsten Aufbau nicht kampflos überlassen will


Sorry, aber das ist trotzdem maximal der zweite Platz!

@a.nienie führt alleine mit den blind machenden Reifen um einiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist was dabei rauskommt, wenn die neue Batch Lieferverzögerung hat und zu viele Teile im Keller rumliegen und die ursprünglichen Bremsen nicht gehalten haben und die Komischfarbigen grad spottbillig zu haben waren und man keinen Bock hat jeden Tag erst mal mit dem Gartenschlauch zu duschen und dem a.nienie den Titel für den seltsamsten Aufbau nicht kampflos überlassen will


Leg Dich nicht mit den falschen an.

Das purple Hope Zeug finde ich super.
Habe selbst noch ein Set (ohne bremsen) liegen... Das wird aber kein Cotic.


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2018)

leichtgeländereifen


 
man könnte über polierte anbauteile nachdenken, aber eigentlich ist das nur ein resterad.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist trotzdem maximal der zweite Platz!
> 
> @a.nienie führt alleine mit den blind machenden Reifen um einiges!



Ja, das sehe ich auch so 
@scylla leider wird das nix, so schräg kannst Du mit Deinem bunten Hund gar nicht mehr werden ...   


a.nienie schrieb:


> leichtgeländereifen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 712428
> man könnte über polierte anbauteile nachdenken, aber eigentlich ist das nur ein resterad.



Jetzt ist 'mal durchatmen angesagt ... 
Nach so viel Schnappatmutmung bekommen wir eine Verschnaufpause ...  

... und über Lekergriffe ...


----------



## orudne (28. März 2018)

Heute das FlareMax gassi geführt.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Heute das FlareMax gassi geführt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 712703



Kannst Du mir bitte verraten was das für eine Stütze ist, den Hub angeben und wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Exemplar?


----------



## orudne (28. März 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte verraten was das für eine Stütze ist, den Hub angeben und wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Exemplar?


Ja klar. 

Das ist eine Vecnum MoveLoc 140. 
Hub 140 mm - welch Überraschung bei dem Namen ;-)

Zufrieden? 
Jetzt ja. Es hat zwei drei Ausfahrten gedauert, bis ich mich an die Geschwindigkeit der Stütze gewöhnt hatte. Jetzt läuft es. 

Die MoveLoc ist anscheinend rein mechanisch und kann vom Endverbraucher selber gewartet werden - das hatte meine noch nicht nötig. 

Das einzige, was mich ärgert... die 170 mm Variante hätte auch in den Rahmen gepasst 

https://www.vecnum.com/de/produkte/moveloc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> 
> Das ist eine Vecnum MoveLoc 140.
> Hub 140 mm - welch Überraschung bei dem Namen ;-)
> ...



Mechanisch und extern?
Das ist mir entgangen ...
Ja, aber pneumatisch in der Höhenverstellung ...

Bei mir steht das gerade an, ich habe die Fox Transfer ins Auge gefasst.
Ich bin froh wenn eine 125 in mein "Museumsstück" passt, die auch dreifach kann ...


----------



## BrotherMo (28. März 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich auch so
> @scylla leider wird das nix, so schräg kannst Du mit Deinem bunten Hund gar nicht mehr werden ...
> 
> 
> ...



Ourys müssen so aussehen..... seit Ende der 90iger.... 
Beschde....


----------



## Schwimmer (28. März 2018)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ourys müssen so aussehen..... seit Ende der 90iger....
> Beschde....



Ja, die Ourys hatte ich auch, aber an die breite Krempe kann ich nicht mehr erinnern ...
Schaut so nach Puky und Elefanten aus ...     

Stimmt ich hatte keine, aber Bar Ends hatte ich, die waren damals sehr notwendig und sehr schick ...


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2018)

Hörnchen nur vom Bäcker.


----------



## grimreaper (12. April 2018)

Bitteschön!


----------



## zec (12. April 2018)

Uhuu - sehr fesch  . Bitte mehr Infos!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (12. April 2018)

Spacer raus, Riserlenker und Pedale dran, dann topp!


----------



## grimreaper (12. April 2018)

@zec : was willste wissen?

@franzef : riser bar kommt keiner dran, und die endgültige Spacerzahl mach ich wenn ich ein paar mal gefahren bin  Pedale sind inzwischen auch dran!
War gestern das erste mal auf dem Trail.....


----------



## grimreaper (12. April 2018)

ach ja, für alle instagram account inhaber, hier sind Detail Bilder

https://www.instagram.com/p/BhdaVaFBaYL/?taken-by=reversecomponents


----------



## zec (12. April 2018)

grimreaper schrieb:


> was willste wissen?


Teileliste hätte mich interessiert, aber das habe ich dann über den Instagram-Link eh herausgefunden. Was wiegt das Bike und wie taugen dir die Aircon-Scheiben an der Shimano-Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grimreaper (13. April 2018)

@zec Die Scheiben funktionieren soweit ganz gut! Müssen aber noch etwas "eingebremst" werden.
Gewicht sind 13,8 kg, die Reifen sind brutal schwer. Hatte ich aber noch übrig und dachte ich probier die mal?! Der Grip im Matsch, von dem wir momentan ziemlich viel haben, ist allerdings sehr gut am VR!


----------



## zec (13. April 2018)

Danke für die Info  .
Klar, an den Reifen lässt sich Gewicht einsparen aber meiner Meinung nach sind bei einem Enduro-Hardtail Reifen mit um die 1000g nicht überdimensioniert. Hatte vorher Minion DHR mit Exo-Karkasse (knapp unter 800g) und fahre jetzt die Baron mit knapp unter 1000g - taugt mir so schon mehr.


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2018)

Zumindest der hintere Reifen sollte gut dimensioniert sein.


----------



## Eaven (13. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Zumindest der hintere Reifen sollte gut dimensioniert sein.


Das stimmt für das BFe Gen5 und neue Soul Gen5, die haben den gleichen Hinterbau und der ist steifer als bei den Vormodellen. Also rein was maximal geht, 27.5 x 2.5" oder z.T. auch 2.6"


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2018)

specialized slaughter grid 27,5 x 2.8 auf flow felge passt gut, der ist aber auch nicht so der klopper.
maxxis rekon+ hatte ein mitfahrer gestern auf seinem rad, der könnte auch noch passen, ist aber vielleicht ein wenig zu cc.


----------



## zec (13. April 2018)

Bis auf die Kettenführung fertig:


----------



## orudne (13. April 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Bis auf die Kettenführung fertig:


Geiles Teil!

Schon gefahren?


----------



## zec (13. April 2018)

Danke - noch nicht wirklich. Nur ein bissl vorm Haus rumgespielt.


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2018)

Schick 

Das ist "s"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (14. April 2018)

Dachte die Kefü ist beim Rahmen dabei?
Oder wolltest du ne andere?

Meins ist jetzt übrigens auch im Anflug


----------



## zec (14. April 2018)

Ja, ist Größe "S". Die KeFü ist eigentlich beim Rahmen dabei, aber nachdem OneUp einen Lieferengpass hatte, war das Teil beim Versand meines Rocket noch nicht verfügbar. Mittlerweile haben sie die Führungen aber und meine bekomme ich wohl bis zum Ende der kommenden Woche.
Was kommt bei dir?


----------



## herrundmeister (14. April 2018)

Baron / Kaiser ist ja mal ne Ansage! Schickes Farbkonzept

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lakekeman (14. April 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Was kommt bei dir?


Rocket Rahmen in L wird nächste Woche ankommen.


----------



## zec (14. April 2018)

@herrundmeister: Den Baron fahre ich am BFe schon lange - der taugt mir sehr. Bin aber schon gespannt, wie der Kaiser so tut.

@lakekeman: Hui, Größe L! Viel Spaß mit dem langen Lulatsch  .


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2018)

baron projekt fand ich nur geht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (14. April 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Hui, Größe L! Viel Spaß mit dem langen Lulatsch  .



Ich hoffe mal der erste Rahmen der endlich wirklich passt


----------



## lakekeman (19. April 2018)




----------



## Eaven (19. April 2018)

Nice....ist das ein CC DB Coil? Und, zufrieden?


----------



## zec (19. April 2018)

Die Farbe gefällt mir  . Wie ich sehe, war bei deinem auch noch keine Kettenführung dabei. Ich hoffe, dass die bald nachgeliefert werden. Ist der Rahmen jetzt endlich einer der passt? Wo bist du gewichtsmäßig gelandet?


----------



## lakekeman (19. April 2018)

Jup ist nen IL Coil. Leider ist die 500er Feder etwss zu weich. Muss noch die 550er testen.

Kefü wird auch bei mir nachgeliefert. Wobei ich die jetzt erstmal nicht vermisse.

Wie gut der Rahmen passt wird sich zeigen, bin nun erst 2x gefahren. Bin aber schon recht zufrieden 

14,49  kg


----------



## zec (19. April 2018)

Gewicht ist sehr gut - meins liegt bei 14,28kg mit Luftdämpfer und eben Größe "S". Mit zu weicher Feder fährt es sich bestimmt komisch. Habe es noch bei keinem Bike so arg gefühlt, wenn der Sag hinten zu groß oder aber eben vorne zu klein ist. Dann fährt sich das Bike sofort wie ein Chopper. Liegt wohl am flachen Lenkwinkel. Zur Zeit habe ich 25% vorne und 30% hinten, was sich soweit gut ausbalanciert anfühlt. Aber der erste richtige Test erfolgt erst morgen  .


----------



## scylla (20. April 2018)

Endlich hab ich wieder BFe-Zwillinge im Keller, jetzt lebt (schraubt) es sich wieder entspannter 











Der blaue Zwilling ist explizit auf Stolpertouren und Urlaub ausgelegt, daher auch die dicken Klopperreifen und klassische Sattelstütze. Trotzdem hab ich mit 13,15kg Gesamtgewicht erstmals die 13kg gerissen mit dem Aufbau. Keine Ahnung warum... Rahmen ist irgendwie extraschwer mit 2,6kg incl Achse, der schwarze hatte aus irgendeinem Grund 200g weniger . Der schwarze Zwilling hat passend zum Rahmengewicht jetzt eh leichte Bereifung und eine Revive für die Hometrails und Pfalz.
Halbwegs bemerkenswert fand ich, wie krass der Unterschied zwischen weich abgestimmter 150mm und harter 160mm Gabel sich anfühlt. Die 160er fährt sich im flachen Gelände doch reichlich kipplig wenn man 150mm gewohnt ist. Aber für flaches Gelände ist das Rad ja auch garnicht gemacht, daher warte ich jetzt mal ab wie es sich im ordentlichen Stolperterrain schlägt, traveln kann man ja immer noch. Denke mal wenn es schön steil wird verschwindet das Gekippel eh.


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2018)

Fährt aktuell überhaupt jemand mit einer 160iger?


----------



## ploerre (20. April 2018)

Ja, ich. Bfe 26" mit ner 650b Pike Dual Position. Ich fahr sie meinstens abgesenkt und bergab mach ich auf.


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2018)

Ich meinte das aktuelle BFe mit der Long-Geo  In S sieht das Bike echt prima aus, ich finde die durchgehende Linie vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben so gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (20. April 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich meinte das aktuelle BFe mit der Long-Geo  In S sieht das Bike echt prima aus, ich finde die durchgehende Linie vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben so gelungen.



jep

links mein long-vehicle mit 160mm, rechts Scylla`s


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2018)

@lakekeman Was wiegst du?


----------



## lakekeman (20. April 2018)

80kg
Mit der 500er Feder hab ich ca. 30% sag. Etwas schwer zu messen.
Mir ist das etwas zu weich. Ich fahre lieber max 25%.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. April 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich wieder BFe-Zwillinge im Keller, jetzt lebt (schraubt) es sich wieder entspannter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schick, scylla ...     
Trotz oder wegen der lila-purple Teile, ist eigentich nicht meins, aber in der Kombi schaut's sehr schee aus ...


----------



## zec (20. April 2018)

Heute hatte mein Rocket die erste Ausfahrt. Die Longshot-Geometrie habe ich zunächst mal bergauf äußerst positiv erfahren: Ziemlich steile Anstiege gehen locker, ohne dass ich mich über den Lenker beugen muss - habe sofort gemerkt, dass ich zentraler am Bike sitze. Bei wirklich steilen Anstiegen über Wurzeln und Steine musste ich mich dann schon nach vor beugen, aber alles deutlich entspannter als mit meinem früheren Fully. Grip mit Climbswitch bergauf auch sehr gut. 
Bergab fühlt es sich im Grunde auch gut an, aber da traue ich mich noch nicht so richtig Gas zu geben, weil mein Knöchel noch nicht zu 100% belastbar ist. Die Geometrie verleiht auf jeden Fall zum Gas geben aber ich muss mich noch vom früheren kurzen Fully umgewöhnen - gefühlsmäßig stehe ich noch zu weit hinten, aber das wird schon werden im Laufe der nächsten Ausfahrten. Beim Dämpfer muss ich noch ein bissl Zeit ins Feintuning investieren. Der eingestellte Basetune passt eigentlich ziemlich gut, aber ich bin noch nicht völlig zufrieden. Morgen geht's auf die Hausrunde, da kann ich die Performance besser beurteilen bzw. die Dämpfung dementsprechend einstellen.


----------



## zec (27. April 2018)

Jetzt komplett mit Kettenführung:


----------



## zec (28. April 2018)

Nachdem ich heute mal mein BFe geputzt habe, musste ich meinen beiden Cotics gemeinsam ablichten:


----------



## alterknochen (29. April 2018)

Feddich...vorerst. Die kleine Runde um den Block sagt, wir werden gute Freunde. 
Noch ein bisl Feinjustage am Cockpit, Sattel und Schaltung und dann gehts morgen in den Wald. 

In absehbarer Zeit noch ein paar vernünftige Reifen/Tubeless und ein verstellbare Sattelstütze...


----------



## Baelko (29. April 2018)

@alterknochen ....der Aufbau gefällt mir richtig gut, denn er hätte so auch von mir sein können  Sind das 2.4er Ardent's? Eine schwarz/schwarze Gabel sind einfach viel besser aus als ein FOX Kashima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (29. April 2018)

jep...sind die 2.4er Ardents. Ich hatte die 26 Zoll Version am Nicolai und fand die im trockenen echt gut.
Und die schwarze Gabel, obwohl nicht glossy, sieht gefällig aus am Rahmen. Wollte zuerst ne Reba, aber die Revelation ist nochmal ne andere Hausnummer...


----------



## zec (29. April 2018)

Fesches Solaris - schaut schon so aus, als ob es jede Menge Schabernack mitmachen würde  .


----------



## aju (29. April 2018)

Heute im Odenwald:



Das schwarze BFe hat einen neuen Antrieb bekommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2018)

FRailbike mit 170/150mm ist soweit fertig. Dämpfer geht nochmal zum Umshimmen zum Lord mit der Kopfbedeckung (habe momentan keine Lust auf sowas) und ich brauche ein funktionierendes Setup für die 36. Klickpedale kommen wieder dran.





Ansonsten hat die letzte Tour gewisse Reparaturarbeiten notwendig gemacht, die ebenfalls angegangen werden müssen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2018)

Nur mal theoretisch....


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2018)

Pink. Pink macht flink.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulist (16. Mai 2018)

Ist ja auch die Cotic Urfarbe.....


----------



## hardtails (16. Mai 2018)

aju schrieb:


> Heute im Odenwald:
> 
> 
> 
> Das schwarze BFe hat einen neuen Antrieb bekommen.


oberhalb von Schriesheim?


----------



## aju (16. Mai 2018)

Nein, Tannenberg oberhalb von Seeheim


----------



## McHaggis (16. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nur mal theoretisch....



Also... zu dem Pink braucht es Rückgrat, aber ich finde es auch geil.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Mai 2018)

Ich tendiere zu BFe MK2 Blau mit pinken Kontrasten am Hinterbau und pinker Schrift an der Gabel.
Muss ich mal machen, wenn ich ruhe hab. Photoshopskills sind im Eimer.


----------



## McHaggis (16. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu BFe MK2 Blau mit pinken Kontrasten am Hinterbau und pinker Schrift an der Gabel.
> Muss ich mal machen, wenn ich ruhe hab. Photoshopskills sind im Eimer.






So in der Art? Und dann den Hinterbau komplett pink? Krass ist es auf jeden Fall.

(Und ja - meine Photoshopskills sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei  )

> Ich hoffe es ist erlaubt die Bildrechte mal frech zu ignorieren?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mal etwas rumgebastelt, weil Simple is ja nich mehr...
Fährt sich gut, mit 12,6kg auch im Rahmen.


----------



## GT97 (16. Mai 2018)

Schickes Teil. Paar Gänge zu wenig für meinen Geschmack , aber Shannon Sattelstütze 
Warte nur auf Cys Newsletter


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal etwas rumgebastelt, weil Simple is ja nich mehr...
> Fährt sich gut, mit 12,6kg auch im Rahmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 730339


Magic Gear? Oder trickstuff.


----------



## Soulist (17. Mai 2018)

Also ich liebäugle ja auch mit einem rosa Rahmen (pssst ...kein Cotic....Pipedream Moxie)

Aaaaber...in einem englischen Forum hat einer dazu geschrieben:
*"You want to be a riding God or Barbie to get away with a pink bike!" *

Riding God werd ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr....also gibt's eigentlich nur eine Option und ich weiß noch nicht ob es das wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2018)

Pfff. Sexistische Kackscheiße. Mtber*innen haben tendenziell eh keine Ahnung von krassen Individualdesigns.



McHaggis schrieb:


> So in der Art? Und dann den Hinterbau komplett pink? Krass ist es auf jeden Fall.


So ähnlich. Ich bastel nachher mal.



McHaggis schrieb:


> > Ich hoffe es ist erlaubt die Bildrechte mal frech zu ignorieren?



Geht klar


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> trickstuff


Bisher bin ich begeistert!


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2018)

Diese Blicke, wenn man mit nem pink oder lila irgendwas am Bike oder Outfit daherrollt, alle mit den Augen rollen *ohje die bricht sich doch jetzt gleich einen Fingernagel ab und fällt auf die Schnauze vor Schreck* und man dann einfach runterfährt... unbezahlbar 
Ich mag die Farbe ja persönlich nicht so wirklich leiden, aber allein das ist es wert 

Das Rocket würd ich aber trotzdem orange lassen. Beschde Farbe ever


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2018)

Die beste Farbe ist BFe MK2 Blau


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Mai 2018)

Ungefähr so, auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz glücklich bin.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich begeistert!


mit halflink?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die beste Farbe ist BFe MK2 Blau


nein, das gelb vom solaris... das mit purple hope teilen...
... will jemand ein vor boost solaris in M loswerden, ich hätte die purple hope teile da


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit halflink?


Ne, ging ohne. Ich fahr da immer meine alten Schaltketten voll runter und irgendwie geht's meistens...


----------



## Eaven (17. Mai 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Paar Gänge zu wenig für meinen Geschmack , aber Shannon Sattelstütze
> Warte nur auf Cys Newsletter


...der kommt Freitag um 11:00h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (17. Mai 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...der kommt Freitag um 11:00h


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Mai 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die beste Farbe ist BFe MK2 Blau



... vielleicht die zweit *B*eschde *F*arbe *e*ver, bitt' schön ... 

Bei Rosa wird mir übel ...
aber, jeder Jeck iss anders ...
sacht der Kölner ...



scylla schrieb:


> ... Das Rocket würd ich aber trotzdem orange lassen. Beschde Farbe ever


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (18. Mai 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...der kommt Freitag um 11:00h


 Yes!! 
Ordered .


----------



## dangerousD (19. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder Fotos. Wegen Galerie und so...

... und hier mal was in Blau:
Anhang anzeigen 731455 Anhang anzeigen 731456 

Cotic FlareMax 2018, L, CC Helm 29, CC DB inline - läuft, die Kiste


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Mai 2018)

Noice!


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Mal wieder Fotos. Wegen Galerie und so...
> 
> ... und hier mal was in Blau:
> Anhang anzeigen 731455 Anhang anzeigen 731456
> ...



Schicke Kiste ...
Die ist ja schon sehr laaang. 
... und groß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. Mai 2018)

Ja, reicht gerade so aus  Eigentlich sollte ich XL fahren, habe aber gute Erfahrungen mit 475er Reach gemacht - und daher L genommen. Gute Wahl - nach den ersten Fahrten weiss ich, dass die Kiste verdammt schnell ist. Geht trotz langem Radstand und Kettenstreben schnell in die Luft und ist ausreichend wendig. Macht sehr viel Spass


----------



## Eaven (20. Mai 2018)

Dirk....schön, du bist zufrieden...klug ausgewählte Farbe an Kettenführung und Mudguard


----------



## dangerousD (20. Mai 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Dirk....schön, du bist zufrieden...klug ausgewählte Farbe an Kettenführung und Mudguard


Danke... der Steuersatz war erst genauso, hat sich aber mit dem Gold der Gabel maximal gebissen. Da musste ich nochmal tauschen. Sonst lief der Aufbau problemlos. Wobei Cy ruhig etwas freigiebiger mit den P-Clips sein könnte, das schreibe ich ihm aber auch nochmal...


----------



## Eaven (21. Mai 2018)

Hast du eine Pike eingebaut? Sende mir mal per PM deine Anschrift, dann brauche ich die nicht raussuchen. Ich lege dir ein paar P-Clips in einen Briefumschlag.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2018)

CC Helm, wie oben geschrieben 

Clips hatte ich noch vom Solaris übrig, dieser @Eaven war so nett, sie mir beim letzten Rahmen schon zu schicken. Alles gut


----------



## Gorth (21. Mai 2018)

So langsam werden wir Freunde.
Nur einen zweiten Flaschenhalter muss ich irgendwie dranbasteln. Gestern bei dem warmen Wetter wäre eine zweite Flasche gut gewesen.


----------



## Eaven (21. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> CC Helm, wie oben geschrieben
> 
> Clips hatte ich noch vom Solaris übrig, dieser @Eaven war so nett, sie mir beim letzten Rahmen schon zu schicken. Alles gut


...Mist, ich hatte es überlesen. Ich wollte mir die Helm auch einbauen. Habe die dann aber bei Cy wieder abbestellt weil mir das Setup zu kompliziert erschien. Ich baue nun wieder eine Fox 34 in mein Flare Max.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2018)

HSC, LSC und Druckstufe sind einstellbar. Die größte Hürde war das Umrechnen meines Körpergewichtes in lbs, um den korrekten Luftdruck zu finden  Ansonsten easy.

...und bereits im Basissetup ist die Gabel besser als alles, was ich vorher gefahren bin. Krasses Teil


----------



## Eaven (21. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und bereits im Basissetup ist die Gabel besser als alles, was ich vorher gefahren bin...


....hm....die Brits schwören auf die Helm Gabeln....vielleicht gebe ich dem Ding doch ein Chance..


----------



## orudne (21. Mai 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...Mist, ich hatte es überlesen. Ich wollte mir die Helm auch einbauen. Habe die dann aber bei Cy wieder abbestellt weil mir das Setup zu kompliziert erschien. Ich baue nun wieder eine Fox 34 in mein Flare Max.


Die Helm bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber die Fox 34 Factory war bisher die beste Gabel, die ich jemals gefahren bin.
Set and forget! Geiles Teil!

Die Formula Selva würde mich noch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ja, reicht gerade so aus  Eigentlich sollte ich XL fahren, habe aber gute Erfahrungen mit 475er Reach gemacht - und daher L genommen. Gute Wahl - nach den ersten Fahrten weiss ich, dass die Kiste verdammt schnell ist. Geht trotz langem Radstand und Kettenstreben schnell in die Luft und ist ausreichend wendig. Macht sehr viel Spass



Dan bist Du so um die 1,85/1,90



dangerousD schrieb:


> Danke... der Steuersatz war erst genauso, hat sich aber mit dem Gold der Gabel maximal gebissen. Da musste ich nochmal tauschen. Sonst lief der Aufbau problemlos. Wobei Cy ruhig etwas freigiebiger mit den P-Clips sein könnte, das schreibe ich ihm aber auch nochmal...



Ich sach nur: "Kabelbinder"  



Gorth schrieb:


> So langsam werden wir Freunde.
> Nur einen zweiten Flaschenhalter muss ich irgendwie dranbasteln. Gestern bei dem warmen Wetter wäre eine zweite Flasche gut gewesen.



Auch schick ...


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Dan bist Du so um die 1,85/1,90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


190cm - passt.
Kabelbinder funktionieren super bei vorhandenen Ösen. Sind dort aber nur Schraublöcher, passen P-Clips oder die Standard-Schraubführungen besser. Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Foto, welches den Unterschied zwischen P- und C-Clip erläutert  Letztere lassen sich durch Kabelbinder ersetzen.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Mai 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> 190cm - passt.
> Kabelbinder funktionieren super bei vorhandenen Ösen. Sind dort aber nur Schraublöcher, passen P-Clips oder die Standard-Schraubführungen besser. Bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Foto, welches den Unterschied zwischen P- und C-Clip erläutert  Letztere lassen sich durch Kabelbinder ersetzen.



Ja, noch ein neuer Standard   
Ich war heute wieder drei Stunden mit meinem "Museumststück" unterwegs und ich sag euch es war: ..............    .


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2018)

Nee, kein neuer Standard - eher eine Alternative. In der E-Technik werden die Dinger schon ewig verwendet, und an einigen Stellen sind sie praktischer als Kabelbinder (wenn z.B. wie bei mir ein Kabel eng am Flaschenhalter vorbei geführt werden soll - da schraube ich die Dinger direkt mit an). 
Ansonsten gilt sowieso: Hauptsache Spass auf dem Rad - ganz egal, wie dieses aussieht, wie alt es ist, wie schwer es ist, wie viele Gänge es hat usw. usf. Hauptsache, es ist ein Cotic


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....hm....die Brits schwören auf die Helm Gabeln....vielleicht gebe ich dem Ding doch ein Chance..



Ich glaube lieber nicht. Das Ding erfordert Setupbock. Und ordentlich Futter von unten.


----------



## Lennart (23. Mai 2018)

Soul Mk3. Abzugeben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Mai 2018)

So, meine geliebte Rakete steht jetzt endlich auf 650b (Hope Tech Enduro/PRO 2 Evo) mit High Roller II 2,4 EXO 3C vorne und in MaxxPro hinten. Außerdem ist der alte Vorbau (70mm, 6°) endlich einem kürzeren (50mm, 0°) gewichen. 

(Bilder sind von heute aus dem Hamburger Volkspark)


 

 

PS: Und wer sich noch an mein altes BFe erinnert: It will be back baby!  Mehr dazu bald.


----------



## YZF333 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auch mal meine beiden Cotics vorstellen.

Cotic Rocket 2012 26"






Cotic Rocket 2017 27,5"






Beide Bikes machen mächtig Spaß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juni 2018)

Cotic hat auf den Kartons den Pantonecode und den Glanzgrad angegeben. Hat jemand diese Werte von 2017er Rocket in Orange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (7. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Cotic hat auf den Kartons den Pantonecode und den Glanzgrad angegeben. Hat jemand diese Werte von 2017er Rocket in Orange?



Gute Sache. Ich bräuchte mal den Code des Demo-Hinterbaus..


----------



## Lhafty (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2018)

Ein Bananasplit mit Schotter, bitte.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Juni 2018)

Interessanter Träger! Könntest Du mal ein Bild mit Beladung machen?

Danke


----------



## Lhafty (20. Juni 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Interessanter Träger! Könntest Du mal ein Bild mit Beladung machen?
> 
> Danke



Du meinst den Hinteren? Das ist ein Bagman Quick Rack, der trägt eine Carradice Nelson Long Flap, meine Tasche für Arbeit und alles andere. Du hast Glück ich hatte heute morgen ein paar Dinge zu transportieren, sorry für die schlechten Bilder, out of cam, unbearbeitet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juni 2018)

Solide Beladung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (20. Juni 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solide Beladung



Harmlos. Die Tasche hat noch ein paar Löcher Kapazität. Vorne begrenzt der Lenker halt die Aufbauhöhe der Pakete, für mehr nehme ich dann das Keinvieh. Interessant wie das Escapade seinen Charakter beladen verändert. Unbeladen ist es sehr wuselig mit den kleinen Laufrädern, macht dann diebisch Spaß um die Ecken zu biegen, dass die Funken fliegen. Beladen dann sehr stabil, fast wie ein low trail Randonneur. Ich musste es heute morgen ziemlich krachen lassen auf den Singletrails, da ich schon was spät war. Ich liebe dieses Rad.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2018)

demnach bist Du zufrieden mit der satteltasche?


----------



## Lhafty (20. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> demnach bist Du zufrieden mit der satteltasche?



Die teilt sich mit den Compass Reifen den hausinternen Biketeil-Award "Anschaffung des Jahres". Ist eine gewachsene Liebe, anfangs erschien mir das Teil zu trivial, sie offenbart ihr Vorteile mit der Zeit. Sitzt geländetauglich am Rad, die Kapazität ist durch die Klappe sehr flexibel und über die Außentaschen habe ich schnellen Zugriff auf EDC und Bikewerkzeug. Die klassischen Rucksackstrupfen haben Vorteile hinsichtlich Variabilität und Sicherheit, sind an den Außentaschen aber auch umständlich. Hier werde ich noch mit elastischen Schnüren und Haken eine alternative Verschlussmöglichkeit dazubasteln.


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Juni 2018)

Neues Bike auf dem Trail, bin schwer begeistert!










LG
Stefan


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön geworden


----------



## mikrophon (22. Juni 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Neues Bike auf dem Trail, bin schwer begeistert!



ganz schön gut.


----------



## mikrophon (22. Juni 2018)

Jetzt mit Pike. Der Spacerturm ist jetzt für die nächsten Ausfahrten im Testbetrieb.


----------



## Nussketier (22. Juni 2018)

Schönes flare Max. Welche Größe ist das? Was wiegt so ein Flare Max bei euch?


----------



## singletrailer67 (23. Juni 2018)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Schönes flare Max. Welche Größe ist das? Was wiegt so ein Flare Max bei euch?



Meines ist ein L und wiegt mit Pedalen 13,5 kg.

LG
Stefan


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2018)

Mein 2018er FlareMax in L kommt mit dicken Schlappen (Maxxis Minion DHF WT 2.5“ mit je 1100g) auf 15,5kg komplett.




 

OHNE Flasche und „Survival-Kit“.
Darauf kommt es dann aber bei 100kg Fahrergewicht auch nicht mehr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (23. Juni 2018)

Boah...1100g für einen 2.5er Die Helm wiegt auch knapp über 2kg. Ich habe für mein Flare Max jetzt auch eine Helm bei den Brits geordert, leider sind die im Moment nicht auf Lager.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Boah...1100g für einen 2.5er Die Helm wiegt auch knapp über 2kg. Ich habe für mein Flare Max jetzt auch eine Helm bei den Brits geordert, leider sind die im Moment nicht auf Lager.


Sind ja auch 3C und verstärkte Karkasse. Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an das Gewicht  Ich merke es eigentlich nicht mehr - läuft gut, der Hobel


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Boah...1100g für einen 2.5er


----------



## Nussketier (23. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Angaben. Das sind schon krass unterschiedliche Aufbauten. Aber sie scheinen ja beide zu funktionieren.

Fährt eigentlich jemand das Flare Max mit 650B Plus?


----------



## aju (23. Juni 2018)

Mein Urlaubs-BFe im Einsatz.



So etwa 13,9 kg mit Pedalen


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...Mist, ich hatte es überlesen. Ich wollte mir die Helm auch einbauen. Habe die dann aber bei Cy wieder abbestellt weil mir das Setup zu kompliziert erschien. Ich baue nun wieder eine Fox 34 in mein Flare Max.



Wenn dich immer noch eine "Nicht-Standard" Gabel reizt, probier mal MRP.
Ich bin total hin und weg. Liefert eine Performance von der meine getunte Pike nur träumen kann, und zwar out-of-the-box komplett ohne Tuning- und Setup-Terror. 5 Minuten Einstellung nach Bordsteinkante und ab geht's


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2018)

Deine Anforderungen sind ja recht speziell. Wie siehts bei Geballer aus? Und welche MRP?


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Deine Anforderungen sind ja recht speziell. Wie siehts bei Geballer aus? Und welche MRP?



Ich hab zum Testen eine gebrauchte Stage "erjagt". Nach dem ersten Eindruck könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, irgendwann mal Geld in eine Ribbon zu versenken, die soll ja nochmal besser sein.
Gerade Geballer kann sie, je mehr man die Bremse loslässt desto besser und ruhiger fühlt es sich an  Beim Steil-Stolpern hängt man in Summe vielleicht 1-2cm weiter unten als mit einer mit AWK und viel zu viel Luftdruck aufgemotzten Rockshit, stört aber genau garnicht, und weil sie dabei sahneweich anspricht und den genutzten Federweg auch sofort wieder freigibt ohne dass die Zugstufe komische Sachen macht (ganz im Gegensatz zur Pike) bleibt man viel weniger hängen und kann sich einfach nur aufs Steuern konzentrieren statt darauf, das Vorderrad über Sachen drüberzupushen.

Ich hab Ramp-Control 2/3 zu und Druckstufe 1/2 zu. Wer es weicher mag, der kann das auch haben, einfach weiter aufmachen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2018)

Kommst du zu den Demodays?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2018)

die mrp im bikemarkt hatte ich auch anvisiert, aber 29zoll vorne ist irgendwie kuhler.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kommst du zu den Demodays?



Ne, mir kommt an dem Termin "leider" der ein oder andere 3k Hügel in die Quere.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2018)

solaris boost? nee, das zündet bei mir nicht.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> solaris boost? nee, das zündet bei mir nicht.



boost bei mir auch nicht. aber dafür die geo... 
(und aktuell auch noch die vorstellung, vorne eine ribbon reinzuhängen )


----------



## Schwimmer (6. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> boost bei mir auch nicht. aber dafür die geo...
> (und aktuell auch noch die vorstellung, vorne eine ribbon reinzuhängen )



.... gaaaaaanz ruuuuuhig ... 
.... tiiiiieeeeef eiiiiin uuuuuund tiiiiieeeeeef ausatmen ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juli 2018)

Das nächste Generation Cotics kommt mit Superboost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2018)

Ok, dann warte ich auf Megaboost II


----------



## alexheim (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem ich hier schon länger mitlese, möchte ich mein Rad nun auch mal präsentieren. Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch. 
   
Also ich finde ja, das Boost stört gar nicht so sehr auf den Bildern.

Grüsse - Alex


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juli 2018)

Die meisten hier fahren halt


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das nächste Generation Cotics kommt mit Superboost.


Soll wohl ein Witz sein!


----------



## Ninaskateson (8. Juli 2018)

Ich melde mich hiermit in der Gemeinde der glücklichen Cotic-Fahrer an...


----------



## Eaven (9. Juli 2018)

Herzlich willkommen in der Cotic Community, Chapter Germany .....viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## mikrophon (10. Juli 2018)

Solaris MK I Resteverwertung. Fährt sehr, sehr lässig.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Juli 2018)

Heute unterwegs:



 
Danach hab ich der Mühle das hier gegönnt:



 

Ab sofort wird wieder geschaltet...


----------



## zec (2. August 2018)

Habe meinem BFe größere Bremsscheiben und dickere Reifen spendiert. Jetzt mit 2,6" Der Baron Projekt. Heute erste Ausfahrt auf der Hausrunde mit 0,8 bar vorne und 1 bar hinten (kann ich mir mit meinen 60kg leisten). Der Grip im technischen Teil war gewaltig gut. Durchaus vergleichbar mit meinem 2,5" Drahtbaron. Es war aber heute gut trocken, bin also gespannt, wie sich der Reifen bei Nässe schlägt. Auf dem Teil zum Gasgeben hat es sich auf richtig gut angefühlt - deutlich komfortabler und sicherer. Aber ich habe bemerkt, dass ich teilweise ein wenig von der gewählten Linie abgewichen bin. Entweder wegen des geringen Luftdruckes oder aber, weil ich die Reifen auf recht schmale Felgen (25mm Maulweite) aufgezogen habe und er dadurch weniger gut abgestützt ist.
Wie auch immer: Die Reifen haben den ersten Test bestanden und bisher taugen sie mir sehr  .


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2018)

Wenn's schnell wird finde ich den Baron im trockenen tatsächlich nicht so klasse. Da haben Highroller und Minion die Nase klar vorne. Den Baron muss man da echt einschätzen lernen. War auch der wesentliche Grund für meinen Daumenbruch.


Meine Wurst MK2 und meine Rakete im aktuellen Zustand, mit vertauschten Pedalen. Rakete jetzt mit Flows (DLights, VR Hope4, HR Syntace), Vivid R2C (reshimmed) und Lyrik 170mm mit Luftkappe und MST Yari-Kartusche. Bei 14,81kg, gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (2. August 2018)

Netter Fuhrpark - erinnert mich ein wenig an meinen  .
Den Baron in 2,4" bin ich ja vorher gefahren (bzw. fahre ihn am Rocket) und komme damit eigentlich sehr gut zurecht. Aber der 2,6" hat ja auch ein leicht abgeändertes Profil, somit lassen sie sich auch nicht 1:1 vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (2. August 2018)

14,81kg.... ganz schön schwer die Rakete !


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2018)

Naja. Coildämpfer (leichte Feder erst nach Dämpfertausch, da der Vivid doof ist), Lyrik mit schwerer Kartusche und 1.9 kg Reifen. Gobi ist auch 100g schwerer als andere Sättel und die Time Pedale mit 350g auch kein Leichtbau.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (3. August 2018)

Cotic BFE 2018 26 Rampensau  Geht mindestens genauso gut wie mit dem Grünen


----------



## radzwei (5. August 2018)

ein weiteres Cotic in unserer Familie. Momentan fährt es mein Tochter. Habe es natürlich  auch getestet, obwohl  ich ein L bräuchte (1,84)  hat sich M 35mm Vorbau auch gut angefühlt.  Geht mit 150 Gabel auch super steil bergauf. Ein perfektes VTT.

 .
radzwei


----------



## radzwei (5. August 2018)

Für den Alltag


----------



## zec (7. August 2018)

Beim Rocket habe ich vorne auch einen neuen Reifen montiert - nun hat der Hobel 14kg glatt. 
Heute mit dem Bike auf der Petzen gewesen und auf dem Thriller hat sich wieder mal gezeigt, dass das Cotic aktiv und schnell gefahren werden will. Erste Abfahrt noch vorsichtig und vom Fahrgefühl her wars eher mau. Zweite Abfahrt dann schon ein wenig forscher und siehe da - fühlt sich gleich besser an. Dritte Abfahrt dann von oben bis unten auf Druck - da wurden Bike und Fahrer eine Einheit und dicke Freunde  .


----------



## dangerousD (7. August 2018)

Verdammt schickes Rad


----------



## Eaven (7. August 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Verdammt schickes Rad


...in der Tat...very nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2018)

Definitiv. Und gutes Gewicht.


----------



## zec (8. August 2018)

Danke  . Gewichtsmäßig bin ich auch ziemlich zufrieden - ein kleines Bisschen ginge noch, aber dann nur aus purer Liebhaberei weil das Tunen eben Spaß macht  .


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. August 2018)

Hast du ne Teileliste? Ist schon leicht.
Gewogen oder aufaddiert?


----------



## craze (9. August 2018)

Servus,
nachdem zwei Kollegen Cotics fahren, bin ich Anfang des Jahres auf die Räder aufmerksam geworden. Hab viel gelesen und Cys Philosophie hat mir von Anfang an gefallen. Bei Stahl rennt man bei mir eh offene Türen ein.

Als es dann die Droplink Bikes im Ausverkauf gab, konnte ich nicht mehr nein sagen 
Zuerst hatte ich ja ein Rocket Max in rot bestellt, als der Rahmen dann da war, hat er mir dann aber aus verschiedenen Gründen doch nicht so gut gefallen.  Nochmal nachgelesen und kurzerhand gegen ein Flare getauscht.

Und das ist es jetzt! Mein Bike, das mir einfach hundertprozentig passt. In jeder Hinsicht.

Letzte Woche am Mittwoch fertig aufgebaut, Donnerstag die Jungfernausfahrt für letzte Einstellungen genutzt und am Samstag mit meinem Sohn zu einer kleinen Bikepackingtour von Nürnberg nach Pilsen aufgebrochen. Leider war am Samstagnachmittag kurz vor der tschechischen Grenze Schluss, weil sich bei meinem Sohn der Schalthebel komplett zerlegt hat 

Egal, knappe 120 MTB-Kilometer auf einem neuen Bike waren auch so ein gigantisches Erlebnis. Und nach Pilsen fahren wir nochmal ein andermal.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Handy nach der Jungfernfahrt, echte Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Eaven (9. August 2018)

Willkommen im Club, ein schönes Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut!


----------



## zec (9. August 2018)

@craze: Schöner Aufbau - dieses Türkis ist ja auch eine richtig geile Farbe. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du ne Teileliste? Ist schon leicht.
> Gewogen oder aufaddiert?


Teileliste im Anhang - aufaddiert und gewogen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (9. August 2018)

Aha. Die Pike ist der zweite große Gewichtsvorteil. Jetzt ergibt alles Sinn.


----------



## zec (9. August 2018)

Genau, hätte ich auch so gesehen, dass bei den Federelementen der Großteil der Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen unseren beiden Raketen herkommt.


----------



## craze (10. August 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, ein schönes Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut!





zec schrieb:


> @craze: Schöner Aufbau - dieses Türkis ist ja auch eine richtig geile Farbe. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


Danke für die Blumen!

Ja, die Farbe finde ich auch absolut klasse und habe auch im real life etliche Komplimente dafür bekommen.
Nachdem ich ja hauptsächlich von der Straße komme, liegt die Assoziation zu Bianchi nahe. Und es schaut auch tatsächlich wie ein Celeste aus den 90ern aus.

Ich habe einfach eine Schwäche für dieses Brückengeländergrün 

Wen's interessiert: Gewicht auf einer analogen, sicher nicht genauen Kofferwaage, 13,6 kg fahrfertig, inklusive der sackschweren Pedale. Für ein vollgefedertes Stahlrad mit dropper post finde ich das ziemlich leicht.

Mein Sohn hatte vorher ein Canyon Neuron AL in Grüße S, welches fahrfertig 12.8 wog, ohne dropper post. Meins hat Größe L, ist also so gerechnet praktisch kaum schwerer. Schlüssel sind sicher die leichten Laufräder (Ride Yura 28 mit Novatec Naben, Nobby Nic Evo 2.35), Syntace Carbonlenker und die relativ leichte Fox 34 Performance. Ach ja, Kassette ist keine GX eagle sondern eine X01 eagle. Spart auch fast 100 g.


----------



## craze (10. August 2018)

Zu meinen Fahreindrücken während der ersten 200 km: Es ist tatsächlich so, dass der fantastische Drop Link-Hinterbau jede Schwäche der Gabel akzentuiert. Die Fox Perfomance steht einer Factory zumindest laut Tests kaum nach, aber meiner Meinung nach könnte sie durchaus geschmeidiger agieren.


----------



## LuX186 (10. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich auch als Neu-Cotic-Fahrer . Hab mir vor 2 Wochen ein Flare Max aufgebaut und bin absolut begeistert!! Downgesized auf M, da erstes 29er. Berghoch antriebsneutral und traktionsstark, verspielt, mit Popp, man kann bergab entweder überspringen oder voll reinhalten. Es kann einfach alles und macht nuuur Spaß . Deswegen nur ein schlechtes Bild, keine Zeit zum Fotos machen . Übrigens: 14,6kg in M, halbes Kilo mehr als des letzte Bike, aber es fährt sich doppelt so gut


----------



## HTWolfi (10. August 2018)

LuX186 schrieb:


> Berghoch antriebsneutral und traktionsstark,


Bei der Sattelneigung, glaub ich das sofort.


----------



## LuX186 (10. August 2018)

trägt bestimmt seinen Teil dazu bei


----------



## herrundmeister (11. August 2018)

Es empfiehlt sich immer etwas Cotic im Haus zu haben


----------



## herrundmeister (11. August 2018)

Racesetup


----------



## Eaven (11. August 2018)

Was ist das für eine Gabel? Wozu braucht man in Neustadt eine Schnubsi-Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. August 2018)

Schöne Flares. Aber @LuX186 wie kommst du auf das hohe Gewicht?

Carsten, du musst das Wort Fahrspaß noch mal für dich kultivieren.


----------



## dangerousD (11. August 2018)

Cotic geht immer. Ob auf dem Trail, oder auf der Forstpiste, oder auf dem Radweg... Kinderanhänger-Edition meines FlareMax plus Soul in BRG


----------



## LuX186 (11. August 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schöne Flares. Aber @LuX186 wie kommst du auf das hohe Gewicht?
> 
> Carsten, du musst das Wort Fahrspaß noch mal für dich kultivieren.



Fox Rythm Gabel (2100g), Sunrace 11-46 Kassette (480g), knapp 1900g Reifen und auch sonst eher solide Anbauteile ;-)...


----------



## herrundmeister (11. August 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Gabel? Wozu braucht man in Neustadt eine Schnubsi-Sattelstütze?


Pike rc Solo air mit defektem Lockout. Was anderes ist geradenicht umme. Neustadt ist ziemlich Traillastig, das extra Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf


----------



## algophilie (18. August 2018)

mein schätzchen

bfe in M
mit 140mm 34 fox float
26+
bikeyoke
gx eagle
xtr/saint bremsen
und ner menge spaß 

habe mir für das gute stück direkt 2 lrs gebaut.

1. 27 5 
dt swiss ex / dt swiss 350 
baron/ trail king

2. 26
dt swiss fr / hope pro 2
wtb ranger / wtb ranger

für beide lrs hab ich eine sr 12 kassette sowie 200/180 ice tech scheiben.
so kann ich bei bedarf und wetterlage instand umbauen ohne gross zu schrauben.


----------



## algophilie (18. August 2018)

img spinnt... morgen dann die bilder :/


----------



## algophilie (18. August 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (26. August 2018)

das setup gefällt mir. das ist ein mk5?


----------



## Schwimmer (27. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das setup gefällt mir. das ist ein mk5?



Andi, ein BFE mit ohne  Wish Bone, mit Henkel, zweifarbigem Wrap und in 27,5" das kann doch nur ein Gen 5 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevoRosso (28. August 2018)

Ich liebe mein BFE 27,5 in M, beste Entscheidung, bestes Hardtail ever für mich. 

BFE 27,5 Größe M
Pike RC Boost 150mm
Ethirteen TRS+ 170mm Sattelstütze
Specialized Henge Sättel
Roval Traverse Fattie 27,5 LRS
Maxxis Forkaster 2,6 / Maxxis Rekon 2,6 tubeless
KORE Repute 35mm Vorbau
Spank Spike 777 Lenker
Ergon GE1 Factory Slim Griffel
Shimano SLX Kurbel M7000mit Hope 32t 
Shimano Xt M8000 11 Shifter
Shimano SLX Schaltwerk M7000 11fach
Sunrace 11fach 11-46 Kasette
SRAM X1 Kette
Shimano XT Pedale M8000
SLX Scheibenbremse M7000 mit Sinterbelägen und RT66 in 180/180
Gewicht: 13kg


----------



## Eaven (28. August 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2018)

Ich hoffe mal bei den Demodays ein Bfe jenseits der Steinzeitgeo zu fahren.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. August 2018)

Ich habs getan. Auch ohne Probefahrt... Erfolg!

Geht gut. Mehr Fahrerfahrung hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Eaven (29. August 2018)

sehr schön, gerade auch mit der "ent-labelten" Gabel...viel Spaß damit! Komm schon...Probefahrt am Samstag im Pfälzerwald?


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 767027 Anhang anzeigen 767028 Ich habs getan. Auch ohne Probefahrt... Erfolg!
> 
> Geht gut. Mehr Fahrerfahrung hab ich noch nicht


Wow - ganz schönes Schiff in XL. Sieht immer noch irgendwie zu klein aus  Schöner Aufbau, beim Kettenstrebenschutz prophezeihe ich aber frühzeitigen Verlust. Die Kette läuft in den unteren 3 Gängen fast auf der Strebe, mir hat es mit 30er Blatt vorn recht schnell den originalen Cotic-Neo durchgerubbelt - das wird mit den Kabelbindern auch kommen. Habe jetzt Slappertape drauf, das ist deutlich robuster und kann nicht runterfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. August 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Das 30er wird noch ein 32er, aber das ändert vermutlich nicht viel ...


----------



## singletrailer67 (31. August 2018)

Echt schick...bis auf die Harfe unter dem Sattel 

Was ist denn das?


----------



## StevoRosso (31. August 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Echt schick...bis auf die Harfe unter dem Sattel
> 
> Was ist denn das?


Sieht mach nen alten Stück Schlauch als Schutz für die Sattelstütze aus.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. September 2018)

banshee-guy schrieb:


> Sieht mach nen alten Stück Schlauch als Schutz für die Sattelstütze aus.


Genau.


----------



## singletrailer67 (1. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Genau.



Ok, das hab ich so noch nie gesehen. Bin da aber auch manchmal anders gepolt...function follows form bei einigen Entscheidungen.

Aber denkst Du dass es die Lebensdauer ohne massiven Dreckbeschuß erhöht?
Und wie sieht es denn aus wenn die Stütze abgesenkt ist?

LG
Stefan


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. September 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Aber denkst Du dass es die Lebensdauer ohne massiven Dreckbeschuß erhöht?
> Und wie sieht es denn aus wenn die Stütze abgesenkt ist?


Schon witzig, wie oft ich schon über dieses kurze Stück Gummi diskutiert habe! 
Ja, es wirkt sich positiv auf die Funktion bzw. Lebensdauer/Wartungsintervall der Stütze aus. Getestet an zwei Rädern mit der selben Stütze, einmal mit, einmal ohne. Der Dreckbeschuss da hinten ist ja auch enorm, zumal ich auch bei jedem Wetter fahre. 
In abgesenktem Zustand flabbert das halt da rum, kein Problem soweit... 
Tja, und die Optik? Egal, ich wähle ja auch die anderen Komponenten am Rad nicht nach Forumsgeschmack oder Werbung aus... Glaube ich zumindest 
So sieht's abgesenkt aus:


----------



## HTWolfi (1. September 2018)

Keine Lenkerstopfen = Stanzeisen
Das kann ganz böse Verletzungen geben, wenn’s dumm läuft.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. September 2018)

Meine Herren, was Ihr so alles wisst! Unterwegs verloren bei Feindkontakt. Sorry!


----------



## algophilie (3. September 2018)

hi,
wollte mal hören was für reifenkombis ihr beim bfe gen 5 fahrt... also die 27.5er.
bin gerade am grübeln und komme nicht weiter..


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2018)

hinten specialized slaughter grid 2.8, am SA das erste mal einen durchschlag, bin aber auch zwei wildgewordenen rockets hinterher.
vorne 29... würde mir trotzdem mal den conti baron projekt angucken. als 29er war er ok, leider nicht so grippy wie die alten pellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> conti baron projekt


Ja, den hab ich aktuell drauf. Shorty war besser. Der hat 1. mehr Grip und 2. wenn der dann verloren geht, dann langsam und mit Ansage. Der Baron (wie alle Conti, finde ich) ist einfach "plötzlich weg "...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. September 2018)

A propos:
extreme finanzielle Engpässe (oder entsprechend unmoralische Angebote) außen vor gelassen hat mein MK1 jetzt erstmal seinen Platz!


----------



## algophilie (4. September 2018)

mit dem baron vorne war ich bisher gar nicht soooo unzufrieden... aber jetzt wo du es sagst... dass letzte mal als ich mich gepackt hab war es auch so.. einfach zack weg. shorty bin ich noch nie gefahren.. kann ich nix zu sagen. das blöde hier ist... dass überall das gelände anders ist. durch den langen trockenen sommer.. war vieles sehr sandig.. da liefen baron/ trail king gut durch. jetzt kommt aber wieder der herbst.. also muss was anderes her.


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2018)

Mal wieder ein Bild. Das Soul meiner Frau, nicht ganz neu, aber immer noch und immer wieder schön (ganz subjektiv von mir beurteilt  )...


----------



## Lennart (5. September 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das Soul meiner Frau, nicht ganz neu [beide?], aber immer noch [Soul?] und immer wieder [Frau?] schön (ganz subjektiv von mir beurteilt  )...


Deine Frau hat ganz subjektiv einen guten Geschmack.


----------



## herrundmeister (5. September 2018)

Lennart schrieb:


> Deine Frau hat ganz subjektiv einen guten Geschmack.


zumindest was das Fahrrad betrifft


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> zumindest was das Fahrrad betrifft


Komm‘ Du mir mal wieder vor die Stollen


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Komm‘ Du mir mal wieder vor die Stollen


unwahrscheinlich, Du bist deutlich schneller unterwegs als der alte Mann.


----------



## dangerousD (5. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich, Du bist deutlich schneller unterwegs als der alte Mann.


Der bekommt extra einen Vorsprung. Dann habe ich auch mehr Schwung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (5. September 2018)

algophilie schrieb:


> hi,
> wollte mal hören was für reifenkombis ihr beim bfe gen 5 fahrt... also die 27.5er.
> bin gerade am grübeln und komme nicht weiter..


Seit einem Monat fahre ich die Baron in 2,6" an meinem BFe und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Bin vorher die 2,4"er gefahren und beim 2,6"er kann ich mit dem Luftdruck deutlich runter gehen mit einem viel besseren Grip als Resultat.


----------



## herrundmeister (6. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich, Du bist deutlich schneller unterwegs als der alte Mann.


Aber nur im Downhill


----------



## dangerousD (6. September 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Aber *nur* im Downhill



W.z.b.w.


----------



## orudne (6. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> A propos:
> extreme finanzielle Engpässe (oder entsprechend unmoralische Angebote) außen vor gelassen hat mein MK1 jetzt erstmal seinen Platz!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768980


Cool, eine Heavy Metal Triangel!!!
Das große Rahmendreieck ist tiefer gestimmt


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Cool, eine Heavy Metal Triangel!!!
> Das große Rahmendreieck ist tiefer gestimmt


Ja, die Fullies sogar in DropLinkD!


----------



## Eaven (7. September 2018)

zec schrieb:


> Seit einem Monat fahre ich die Baron in 2,6" an meinem BFe und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Bin vorher die 2,4"er gefahren und beim 2,6"er kann ich mit dem Luftdruck deutlich runter gehen mit einem viel besseren Grip als Resultat.


...was für eine Maulweite in der Felge würdest du/ihr für den Baron in 2.6" empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...was für eine Maulweite in der Felge würdest du/ihr für den Baron in 2.6" empfehlen?


30 bis 35 innen


----------



## Eaven (7. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 30 bis 35 innen


Meinst du 26 wäre zu schmal


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Meinst du 26 wäre zu schmal


willst Du neue Felgen kaufen, oder vorhandenes nutzen?
wenn Du die eh hast, dann probier es. kann sein, dass Du mit dem druck nicht so weit runter kommst.
meine flow mk3 haben 29mm innen und der 2.8er slaughter harmoniert damit ganz brauchbar.


----------



## zec (7. September 2018)

Continental empfiehlt ja beim 2,6er Baron eine Innenweite von 29mm und mehr. Ich habe sie einfach auf meine vorhandenen Felgen aufgezogen und die haben nur 25mm Innenweite. Bei mir klappt das trotzdem gut. Wiege nur 60kg und kann darum mit dem Druck auf 0,8 bar vorne und 1 bar hinten runter gehen. Das gibt zwar auf Kanten schon den einen oder anderen Durchschlag, aber ansonsten sitzt der Reifen sicher auf der Felge. Aber klar - bei einem schwereren Biker kann das dann bei einer schmalen Felge schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## algophilie (9. September 2018)

toll..
nun bin ich hin und her gerissen...
hab ne innenweite von 27mm...
fahre den baron derzeit vorne in 2.4.
naja das risiko kann man eingehen... 
und falls es nicht sitzt kann ich immernoch die felgen wechseln. 
fahrt ihr den baron vorne und hinten?
jedenfalls danke für die antworten.
bin heute das erste mal im hardcore einsatz gewesen mit dem bfe.
ich muss sagen.. bergauf geht es.. wenns arg steil wird hebt das vr ab und das trotz 140mm... aber ich bin auch verwöhnt. 
bergab hingegen steht es meinen ion 16 in nix nach... das teil rollt wie auf ner schiene seinen weg. selten soviel sicherheit gespürt. wer brauch schon nen fully.. pfff


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2018)

nichts meins.




https://theradavist.com/2018/09/trash-free-trails/


----------



## Eaven (10. September 2018)

Habe ich schon gelesen...er hat die "Cotic-Custom-Longshot-Tasche" noch nicht  ...Restrap hat vorne und hinten Holster....dann kommen jeweils drybags rein.....braucht man wohl auf der Insel bei dem miserablen Wetter


----------



## mihael (11. September 2018)

Welches cotic in welcher Rahmengröße ist das denn genau auf dem Bild oben? Lg


----------



## jengo78 (11. September 2018)

Solaris Max !


----------



## schmu75 (11. September 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

bin seit gestern ebenfalls glücklicher und stolzer cotic-fahrer - hab das schwarze Biest gestern zugeritten und gezähmt - bin absolut happy, genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe - knappe 13 kilo purer Fahrspass 

hier ein paar Bildchens:



 


 

 

 

 

 

Liebe Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (11. September 2018)

schmu75 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin seit gestern ebenfalls glücklicher und stolzer cotic-fahrer - hab das schwarze Biest gestern zugeritten und gezähmt - bin absolut happy, genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe - knappe 13 kilo purer Fahrspass
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr geil aus!!


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2018)

Ein Hammer Bike...ich würde die orangen ESI abnehmen, die Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen und die Fox Verstellknöpfe schwarz eloxieren


----------



## schmu75 (11. September 2018)

Danke, Danke, bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Optik, hab auch lang hin und her überlegt wie ich was genau angehe (ist ja, wie vermutlich die meisten Cotics dieser Welt komplett [inkl. Laufradbau] in Eigenregie aufgebaut).
bei den Felgen war ich eh ein wenig traurig, weil e-thirteen die Decals geändert hat, hätte eigentlich die mit diesen weissen eckigen Symbolen erwartet, das hätt noch schöner mit dem Cotic-Schriftzug harmoniert, aber find's so auch ok, etwas dezenter. ganz ohne wird dann auch oft gleich zu langweilig. die griffe (sind übrigens supacaz ;-) ) werden eh von selbst schwarz, wobei es mit schwarzen fast wieder etwas langweiliger aussieht. das blau der verstellknöpfe ist etwas heller als das hope-blau, stört mich aber nicht ganz so sehr.


----------



## dangerousD (11. September 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus!!


+1

Äußerst gelungener Aufbau - für mich genau die richtige Dosis „bunt“. Viel Spass beim weiteren Einfahren und Schwärzen der Griffe


----------



## singletrailer67 (11. September 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Äußerst gelungener Aufbau - für mich genau die richtige Dosis „bunt“. Viel Spass beim weiteren Einfahren und Schwärzen der Griffe


Sehe ich auch so! Würde es genauso lassen...ballert!


----------



## georgauf (11. September 2018)

schmu75 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> bin seit gestern ebenfalls glücklicher und stolzer cotic-fahrer - ....



Ja leck mich, was für ein Rad!!! Normalerweise bin ich nicht so ein Fan von vielen Farben, aber hier ist es wirklich super umgesetzt! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## jengo78 (11. September 2018)

Was ne Kirmesbude
Aber naja, Geschmack ist ja sehr individuell. Mit Sicherheit aber geil zu Fahren.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## algophilie (14. September 2018)

hab mich dann doch klassisch für 2.6er minions entschieden.


----------



## dangerousD (14. September 2018)

Gute Wahl - Minions gehen immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## algophilie (15. September 2018)

die gehen nicht nur immer.. die sind gerade auch bei bc im angebot!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2018)

schmu75 schrieb:


> Bildchens:
> 
> Martin




Junge! Ich steh ja nicht so auf bunt, aber das Ding hat Kraft und Konzept. Feines Bike!  
Wo ist hier der BdW-Button?


----------



## jengo78 (15. September 2018)

Empfehlt mir mal nen guten Hinterreifen für mein 26er Bfe. Habe gerade den Highroller mit Duo Mischung drauf. Hat Grip wie Sau aber rollt echt zääääääääääääääääh dahin! Hatte vorher den Highroller Race, welcher zwar brutal schnell läuft aber dafür echt wenig Grip bietet.


----------



## RnR Dude (15. September 2018)

Ich fahre im Solaris einen Ardent am Hinterrad, vorne einen Highroller. Aggressor und Minion DHR wären auch eine Option.


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2018)

ich höre, dass der Minion DHF ein gut laufender Hinterrad-Reifen sein soll

ich persönlich bin das ganze Jahr über mit einem Specialized Slaughter happy, selbst im tiefen Geläuf bergauf, nur beim Anbremsen vor einer Kurve wenn das Rad noch aufrecht ist, zuckt er manchmal, aber da muss ja eh das VR die meiste Arbeit leisten, bergauf finde ich den astrein


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. September 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Slaughter


Dachte, Du fährst hinten Purgatory!?
Mir rollt selbst der zu zäh. Hinten Minion SS, vorne Shorty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Dachte, Du fährst hinten Purgatory!?
> Mir rollt selbst der zu zäh. Hinten Minion SS, vorne Shorty!



äh... ja, den Purgatory fahre ich und bin ich schon viel als HR gefahren, auch prima und driftiger als der Slaughter
aber am aktuellen Hauptrad fahre ich seit gut einem Jahr einen Slaughter 
am anderen einen mittlerweile völlig runtergenudelten Ardent und der läuft schon eher zäh


----------



## jengo78 (15. September 2018)

Specialized hatte ich auch schon den Purgatory drauf mit dem Butcher vorne. War echt ne gute Kombi.Leicht gerollt und der Grip war auch ganz OK!
Was könnte man bei Maxxis mit dem Purgatory vergleichen?Ardent??


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2018)

Dann nimm doch den Purgatory oder willst Du keine Marken mischen? 

Wenn's ein Maxxis sein soll vielleicht nicht direkt vergleichbar mit dem Purgatory, aber kein schlechter Reifen: Beaver

Ardent... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der so viel leichter läuft als ein HRII oder so viel besser gript als ein HRII Race. 

Was für eine Art von Grip ist Dir denn wichtig: Kurve, Traktion bergauf im Matsch, Bremstraktion?

Oder eben Minion DHF und Minion SS. 

Bei 26 muss man ja auch gucken, was man noch kriegt.


----------



## scylla (16. September 2018)

Wenn's primär um gut Rollen gehen soll wäre von Michelin der Wild Race'R auch noch einen Blick wert.
Ich liebe die Michelin Karkassen einfach, vor allem am Hardtail. Fühlt sich an wie 5cm Federweg 
Ich fahr den gerne im Sommer auf den Hometrails. Grip auf trockenem/sandigem Boden ist genial, besser als mit so manchem "fetteren" Reifen. Kurvenhalt finde ich auch gut, kündigt sich berechenbar an wenn er weg will. Wenn's feucht und matschig wird steigt der allerdings ziemlich schnell aus, vor allem bergauf beim Antrieb.


----------



## algophilie (16. September 2018)

also meine freundin fährt durchweg
minion dhf und minion ss...
rollt super und selbst im park hat sie wenig probs... war aber auch jetzt die ganze zeit trocken.. wie die kombi bei weichen oder nassen boden reagiert kann ich nicht sagen... aber ich denke.. wenn man zum herbst / winter ss gegen dhr tauscht hat man nen schönes set up.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2018)

algophilie schrieb:


> also meine freundin fährt durchweg
> minion dhf und minion ss...
> rollt super und selbst im park hat sie wenig probs... war aber auch jetzt die ganze zeit trocken.. wie die kombi bei weichen oder nassen boden reagiert kann ich nicht sagen... aber ich denke.. wenn man zum herbst / winter ss gegen dhr tauscht hat man nen schönes set up.



Jo und vorne einen Shorty dazu, denn der Minion DHF ist vorn im tiefen Geläuf schnell überfordert. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. September 2018)

P.S.: Ich fass mich mal an die eigene Nase und stelle fest, das ausufernde Reifen-Diskussionen nicht nur müssig sind (sehr individuell, zu viele unbekannte Variablen, Anforderung nicht bekannt), sondern auch eindeutig off-topic.


----------



## jengo78 (16. September 2018)

Wollte jetzt auch nicht so ne riesige Diskussion daraus machen, sorry!
Habe ja jetzt ein paar Tipps gehört.Denke ich probiere als nächstes mal die Michelin aus.Schon öfter Gutes darüber gehört!

Danke


----------



## Nussketier (30. September 2018)

So, hier mal ein Ergebnis aus dem Probefahrtwochenende im Pfälzer Wald. Ich habe dann doch die Nerven verloren und das vermutlich letzte Medium Rocket in Mercury ergattert. 
And here we go:










Dreckig bzw. eher staubig ist es auch schon, hat eine 35km Tour und gestern ein paar Runden im Trailpark Mehring hinter sich. Funktioniert super und es hat sich sofort das vertraute Gefühl von "ich bin noch nie was anderes gefahren" eingestellt wie auf der (kurzen) Probefahrt. Der CC  Inline lässt sich auf Basis der Grundeinstellung von Cotic gut anpassen, ich hab lediglich ein bißchen LSC und HSC dazugegeben.

Und bevor sich jemand über den Schlauch wundert: Die Kettenstrebe und die Kette sind schon extrem nah aneinander. Im Stand im größten gang (32x11) liegt die Kette mehr oder weniger auf. Im Sag relativiert sich das dann, dafür schlägt es gewaltig auf die Schweissnaht der Kettenstrebe. Also musste hier gepolstert werden. Warum dann nicht den mitgelieferten Neopren von Cotic nutzen? Weil ICH den da nicht drauf bekomme, viel zu klein das Teil. Macht sich aber gut an meinem Stanton.


----------



## Eaven (1. Oktober 2018)

Sieht super aus! Man kommt mit der Farbe unterwegs garantiert mit Leuten ins Gespräch. @RokkoFist Damit wirst du zum "Erklärbar": Ist das Chrom, ist das Titan, ist das vernickelt usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (18. Oktober 2018)

Jungfernfahrt









Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Setup. Eine verstellbare Stütze vermisse ich nicht, zumindest nicht im Deister. Die Sektor hat 130mm und mehr würde m.E. dem Rahmen nicht gut stehen.

Rahmen ist gefühlt sehr steif und direkt. Find ich gut. Vor allem ist das Tretlager nicht so brutal niedrig wie bei meinem Bird Zero AM was ich mal hatte. Im Harz bist ewig an den Steinen hängen geblieben.

Im Vergleich zum Zero AM will es aktiver gefahren werden, was ich aber nicht verkehrt finde. Die Länge vom Zero AM war nicht immer gut...


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2018)

Habe fertig... der Winter kann kommen, vor Rost brauche ich ja nun keine Angst mehr haben  

Anhang anzeigen 798465 Anhang anzeigen 798466 Anhang anzeigen 798467 Anhang anzeigen 798468 Anhang anzeigen 798469 Anhang anzeigen 798470 Anhang anzeigen 798471 

Erstmals ins Gelände geht‘s morgen. Ick freu mir


----------



## mike79 (24. November 2018)

Hübsches Teil

Wie gross bist du denn? Rahmengröße?


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2018)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hübsches Teil
> 
> Wie gross bist du denn? Rahmengröße?



Ja, mir gefällt‘s auch 

190cm. 
Gr. L. 

Mit der Kombi bin ich beim FlareMax schon sehr zufrieden, insofern hoffe ich, dass es beim Soda auch aufgeht.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2018)

Bin gespannt, was Du zu berichten hast.


----------



## Vogelsito (24. November 2018)

Ich habe es ja schon mal woanders gepostet, aber nun im richtigen Licht


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2018)

Und: interessante Reifenwahl für die Jahreszeit, aber ich miss ja nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Und: interessante Reifenwahl für die Jahreszeit, aber ich miss ja nicht alles verstehen.



Meinst Du mich? Da meine Trails selbst im Winter nicht matschig werden, würde sogar ein Ikon reichen. Ernsthaft - habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon getestet. Der Rekon hat erstaunlich viel Profil, die Seitenstollen sehen haltversprechend aus. Dank wenig Druck walkt der Reifen in 2.6“ sehr gut und dürfte sich nicht zusetzen (falls es doch mal schlammiger wird). Das „kleine“ Profil verzahnt sich auch im Schnee super. Und falls es nix taugt, kommen wieder Minion DHF drauf


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2018)

Interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Da meine Trails selbst im Winter nicht matschig werden, würde sogar ein Ikon reichen. Ernsthaft - habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon getestet. Der Rekon hat erstaunlich viel Profil, die Seitenstollen sehen haltversprechend aus. Dank wenig Druck walkt der Reifen in 2.6“ sehr gut und dürfte sich nicht zusetzen (falls es doch mal schlammiger wird). Das „kleine“ Profil verzahnt sich auch im Schnee super. Und falls es nix taugt, kommen wieder Minion DHF drauf


Wie machst Du das?  Hier werden alle trails im Winter matschig und ich kann sie nicht umfahren.  Den Ikon fuhr ich auch immer gerne vo/hi. im Sommer/Herbst. Zur Zeit aber wesentlich lieber den Speci Purgatory vorne und Ground Control hi. weil deutlich mehr Grip. Geniale Kombi für tubeless und rollt auch gut.


----------



## dangerousD (24. November 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das?



Augen auf bei der Wahl des Wohnortes 
Die Trails hier schlängeln sich am Hang entlang, Wasser bleibt nicht stehen und zudem ist der Untergrund durch hohen Steinanteil natürlich drainiert.


----------



## Hockdrik (24. November 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wie machst Du das?



Lass Dich nicht täuschen! Hoher Steinanteil, Hanglage und so. Papperlapapp. Im Nachbarort gibt es Leute die sagen, dass der Herr D frühmorgens aufsteht und vor der Tour die Trails mit einem Akku-Föhn trocknet. So einer ist das.


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2018)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht täuschen! Hoher Steinanteil, Hanglage und so. Papperlapapp. Im Nachbarort gibt es Leute die sagen, dass der Herr D frühmorgens aufsteht und vor der Tour die Trails mit einem Akku-Föhn trocknet. So einer ist das.


Einspruch - üble Nachrede!

...inzwischen lasse ich das meine Kids machen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Augen auf bei der Wahl des Wohnortes
> Die Trails hier schlängeln sich am Hang entlang, Wasser bleibt nicht stehen und zudem ist der Untergrund durch hohen Steinanteil natürlich drainiert.


echt?.. wenn ich Deinen Vorgarten und das cleane bike so seh und das Schutzblechle am Vorderrad, dann glaub ich Dir das 100%ig nicht so richtig ;-)

so zb gehts auch:


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2018)

1. ist das der Garten und nicht der Vorgarten.
2. ist das Bike noch quasi unbenutzt. Ich starte jetzt zur ersten Runde damit  Aber heute wird‘s definitiv nicht dreckig - hier ist es trocken und inzwischen sonnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. November 2018)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bike. In Grün 





Ganz schön lang. Aber geil! Und total anders als das FlareMax!


----------



## Hockdrik (25. November 2018)

Sieht in Natura schon recht lang, aber nicht XL-groß aus. 
Kein Wunder, ist ja auch nicht nur long, sondern auch low. 
Und irre, wie schnell man sich an die neue Optik/Proportionen gewöhnt.


----------



## tomybike (25. November 2018)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bike. In Grün
> 
> 
> Jaaaaaaaa es geht halt einfach nix über grün...
> ...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2018)

dangerousD schrieb:


> 1. ist das der Garten und nicht der Vorgarten.
> 2. ist das Bike noch quasi unbenutzt. Ich starte jetzt zur ersten Runde damit  Aber heute wird‘s definitiv nicht dreckig - hier ist es trocken und inzwischen sonnig


 ...cool...hier war es supersiffig matschig pieselig...war froh, dass ich mit Stollenreifen unterwegs war. 3 Stunden fahren durch "Klebstoff" und alles nass. Dafür direkt in die Sauna und Mampf. Da ging auch die Sonne wieder auf.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2018)

XS Wurst mit Schaltung versorgt. Es gibt keinen guten Kompromiss zwischen Trial und anderem Unsinn. 







Frage am Rande: Hat jemand ein Escapade als richtiges Reiserad für viel Gepäck aufgebaut? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das steif genug ist.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. November 2018)

Nachdem ich irgendwann mal realisiert habe...und mich auch noch @CHausK drauf hingewiesen hat wie mein Lenker aussieht:






...da hab ich mir gedacht: "da musse mal bei..."

Also, ein wenig geschaut, Teile gekauft und gebastelt...tätääää!






Dank Trickstuff Matshi Mille Adapter und neuem Uhrwerk ohne Lenkerlockoutgedönse.






LG
Der Stefan


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. November 2018)

Der Lenker steht dem Rad.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. November 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Lenker steht dem Rad.



Finde ich auch, und der ist zudem recht angenehm zu fahren mit seinen 12° Backsweep.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Dezember 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich irgendwann mal realisiert habe...und mich auch noch @CHausK drauf hingewiesen hat wie mein Lenker aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, jetzt ist es nochmal stimmiger  Umso besser, wenn es sich auch gut anfühlt und fahren lässt. Gefällt!


----------



## Eaven (1. Dezember 2018)

Was ist das denn für ein Lenker ? ...klasse aufgeräumtes Cockpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (1. Dezember 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Lenker ? ...klasse aufgeräumtes Cockpit



Danke, ist eine SQLab Kombi. 60er Vorbau, 760er Lenker. Und an den Trickstuff Adapter hab ich mit viel Glück und wenig Bastelei sogar den Hebel für die Dropper Post unterbringen können.

Zudem nun auch den "alten" FlareMAX mit 140er Gabel bestückt. Ich hatte hier im Forum mal nach Erfahrungen gefragt...nix erfahren...und gedacht probierste mal. Und es scheint harmonisch zu sein und zumindest auf den ersten km hat es prima funktioniert.
Zudem ist die Formula von der Performance ein Träumchen.

Und dann war da noch der Conti MK der eigentlich gar nicht TL-fähig ist. Mit ein wenig Geduld und einer extra Portion Latte und legen über Nacht scheint er jetzt dicht. Race Sport on Tour!


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Dezember 2018)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich irgendwann mal realisiert habe...und mich auch noch @CHausK drauf hingewiesen hat wie mein Lenker aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schaut super aus ...


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. Dezember 2018)

banshee-guy schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein BFE 27,5 in M, beste Entscheidung, bestes Hardtail ever für mich.
> 
> BFE 27,5 Größe M
> Pike RC Boost 150mm
> ...



Servus,
Sehe da hast einen Roval Laufradsatz drin. Hat das gepasst mit der 142+ Hinterradnabe? Würde nämlich gerne meine Spcilized Enduro Rahmen verkaufen und den Laufradsatz auch in ein Cotic Rahmen verbauen. Wäre nice wenn das passt :-D

MfG


----------



## jengo78 (14. Dezember 2018)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Sehe da hast einen Roval Laufradsatz drin. Hat das gepasst mit der 142+ Hinterradnabe? Würde nämlich gerne meine Spcilized Enduro Rahmen verkaufen und den Laufradsatz auch in ein Cotic Rahmen verbauen. Wäre nice wenn das passt :-D
> 
> MfG


Da gibt es nen Umbausatz Chris! 
https://nanobike.de/Specialized-Rov...MIx_jnxoKf3wIVxOd3Ch23ywgxEAQYASABEgIsNfD_BwE


----------



## extrafresh78 (14. Dezember 2018)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nen Umbausatz Chris!
> https://nanobike.de/Specialized-Rov...MIx_jnxoKf3wIVxOd3Ch23ywgxEAQYASABEgIsNfD_BwE



Das BFe hat doch kein Boost ;-) ...Jens da verwechselst was. Den Umbaukit kenne ich aber was hat der mit der Nabe gemacht das die ins BFe passt? Oder nen neue Nabe eingespeicht???


----------



## jengo78 (14. Dezember 2018)

Oje, stimmt!
Ich habe gedacht alle MTB von Cotic, dieses Jahr, hätten Boost. Das Bfe nicht
Komisch!


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2018)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Sehe da hast einen Roval Laufradsatz drin. Hat das gepasst mit der 142+ Hinterradnabe? Würde nämlich gerne meine Spcilized Enduro Rahmen verkaufen und den Laufradsatz auch in ein Cotic Rahmen verbauen. Wäre nice wenn das passt :-D
> 
> MfG


ist kein boost laut google...


> Hinterradnabe: CNC-bearbeiteter Aluminium-Körper, hochwertiges DT 360 Innenleben, inklusive SRAM XX1 11-fach Freilaufkörper, Endkappen für Einbaubreite 142 beiliegend
> Inklusive 142 Endkappe (Antriebsseite) für 10-fach Freilaufkörper, Freilaufkörper separat erhältlich




https://www.specialized.com/lu/de/roval-traverse-fattie-650b/p/132448


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Dezember 2018)

Mein Schlitten hat in den letzten 2 Monaten ein paar Updates erfahren dürfen. 

- Gabel Service und Umrüstung auf DebonAir + eine kleine Rakete 
- längst überfälliger Dämpfer Service & neue Buchsen
- Kette, Kasette und Kettenblatt neu
- ein adeliger Schlappen fürs Vorderrad, damit mir keine Stollen abfrieren und ich etwas mehr Grip im Schmuddelwetter habe
- ein super-duper-fancy-hipper-forfree Mudgard









Damit sollte das Radel auch fit für Norwegen sein denke ich. Als nächstes würde mir noch eine 150 bis 170mm-Dropper gefallen, aber man muss sich ja auch was "aufsparen" (aka ich habe kein Geld mehr übrig...)


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2019)

Über Weihnachten hat mein BFe mal ein paar madeirensische Blümchen verschönert. Sehen ja nix aus ohne gescheiten Bildvordergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (14. Januar 2019)

Hi
Hier mein Cotic, leider war ich mit dem zusammen basteln nicht schnell genug gewesen um Bilder im Hellen zu machen aber das kommt noch. 
Mal sehen wie sich die Pike mit Coil Umbau so macht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Januar 2019)

Pike mit Coil? Bitte lass uns mehr wissen!


----------



## din_format (27. Januar 2019)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht sein Cotic auf ne interne Zugverlegung umzubauen, und wenn ja wie?
Ich hab zwar beim meinem Aufbau gleich den Schaltzug in die rechte Kettenstrebe verlegt, beim Rest hab ich aber noch keine so richtig gute Idee wie ich das machen könnte.

Gibt bei Reset Frame Parts zwar Zuganschläge aus Stahl die man schön einölten könnte, an welchen Positionen am Unterrohr das aber unkritisch ist kann ich grad nicht so recht beurteilen.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (27. Januar 2019)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Pike mit Coil? Bitte lass uns mehr wissen!



Die Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei ✌️
super Absprechverhalten, steht schön im Federweg, das erste Drittel vom FW sehr feinfühlig und wird dann bis zum Federwegsende schön Progressiv. 
Hab eine Öhlins Feder drinnen. 

Sehr schön zu fahren


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Januar 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Die Gabel funktioniert einwandfrei ✌️
> super Absprechverhalten, steht schön im Federweg, das erste Drittel vom FW sehr feinfühlig und wird dann bis zum Federwegsende schön Progressiv.
> Hab eine Öhlins Feder drinnen.
> 
> Sehr schön zu fahren


Klingt gut, so fühlt sich meine Pike mit Devon Air auch fast an würde ich grob behaupten. Könnte bei den Temperaturen in Norwegen aktuell aber eher ne Feder gebrauchen 
Bietet Öhlins ein Umbau-Kit an oder hast du deren Feder mit einem anderen Umbau-Kit verbunden?
Danke schonmal fürs Feedback


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

Mein BFe ist seit kurzem mit einer neuen Lyrik RC2 mit kurzem 37mm Offset unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen... leider geil 
Ich würde behaupten, der kurze Offset tut dem flachen Lenkwinkel merklich gut. Jetzt hat es auch in flacheren Passagen das spritzige Lenkverhalten vom kurzen oldschool BFe zurück, und ist dabei trotzdem noch der moderne Langholzlaster mit allen Vorteilen im Steilen und bei Geschwindigkeit. Klassische win-win Situation.
Und vor allem, endlich mal wieder eine richtig schön steife Gabel, auf der man mit 100% Vertrauen den Affen machen mag. Nach langer Zeit Pike wusste ich schon gar nicht mehr, wie sehr mir das gefehlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (6. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Und vor allem, endlich mal wieder eine richtig schön steife Gabel, auf der man mit 100% Vertrauen den Affen machen mag. Nach langer Zeit Pike wusste ich schon gar nicht mehr, wie sehr mir das gefehlt hat



Das hab ich letztens auch gemerkt beim Umstieg von Formula 35 auf ne Diamond. Die 400 g merkt man doch. Und gerade beim Hardtail gibt das einfach viel Vertrauen


----------



## DasLangeElend (6. März 2019)

hm... jetzt frag ich mich, wie denn der Unterschied zwischen Pike 160 und Revelation 150 sein würde... könnte die Pike aus dem Fully nehmen, das steht eh nur in der Ecke. Oder lohnt das nicht?


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> hm... jetzt frag ich mich, wie denn der Unterschied zwischen Pike 160 und Revelation 150 sein würde... könnte die Pike aus dem Fully nehmen, das steht eh nur in der Ecke. Oder lohnt das nicht?



Keine Ahnung, welcher Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, die neuere Rev mit den 35er Standrohren kenne ich nicht. Testen schadet ja nie, wenn man sowieso alles da hat. Wenn's nichts bringt, dann weiß man wenigstens das 

PS: ich hab mit dem Gabelwechsel auch noch zusätzlich Torque Caps an der Nabe verbaut. Keine Ahnung wieviel das auch nochmal bringt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2019)

Mir gefällt das Bike links im Bild


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Bike links im Bild



Mist, jetzt gefällt das auch noch. Dabei hatten wir doch schon mit einer Bierdosen-Fluglieferung spekuliert.


----------



## MrMapei (6. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Bike links im Bild


Das Schutzblech ist wirklich toll


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 834368
> 
> Mein BFe ist seit kurzem mit einer neuen Lyrik RC2 mit kurzem 37mm Offset unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen... leider geil
> Ich würde behaupten, der kurze Offset tut dem flachen Lenkwinkel merklich gut. Jetzt hat es auch in flacheren Passagen das spritzige Lenkverhalten vom kurzen oldschool BFe zurück, und ist dabei trotzdem noch der moderne Langholzlaster mit allen Vorteilen im Steilen und bei Geschwindigkeit. Klassische win-win Situation.



Weniger Offset ergibt mehr Trail.
Ob sich dadurch ein bike spritziger fährt...?


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Weniger Offset ergibt mehr Trail.
> Ob sich dadurch ein bike spritziger fährt...?



Ja, so die Theorie vom Nachlauf.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Wortwahl blöd. Anderer Erklärungsvesuch: das Wegkippen des Vorderrads, das mit flachem Lenkwinkel in manchen Situationen zu beobachten ist, ist deutlich reduziert. Dadurch fühlt es sich so an, als ob das Rad williger (mit weniger Kraftaufwand durch Korrekturbewegungen) und geschmeidiger lenkbar ist.

Hier wird die Theorie dahinter etwas detaillierter und sicher besser beschrieben:
https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/pushing-the-limits-of-fork-offset-an-experiment-45343/
Überrascht hat mich, dass das ganze für mich doch recht deutlich spürbar war, vergleichbar mit dem Unterschied, den 2° Lenkwinkel macht. Meine Erwartung hinsichtlich Offset war eher "Haare spalten"


----------



## trailterror (6. März 2019)

So klingts schon eher nachvollziehbar; ist wohl wegen nem plus an druck aufm VR so...


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> So klingts schon eher nachvollziehbar; ist wohl wegen nem plus an druck aufm VR so...



Zitat aus dem oben verlinkten Bikeradar Artikel: "Shorter offset also reduces the ‘floppy’ feeling that can occur when tackling tight corners, where the wheel can feel like it wants to tuck under.  This, Chris reckons, is nothing to do with trail, but simply the fact that a longer offset will put the contact patch further inside of the bike when cornering, causing it to pull to the inside of the turn. It certainly feels this way when returning to the longer offset, as the front wheel seems to want to turn sharply on its own accord, giving a twitchy feeling."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. März 2019)

Mich würde ja interessieren, wie würden die Fahreindrücke ausfallen, wenn man von der ganzen Theorie vorher nichts weiß. 

Dass man Unterschiede wahrnimmt – durchaus möglich. Aber die abschließende Frage ist für mich immer, bringt mir das tatsächlich Vorteile auf dem Trail oder fühlt es sich nur anders an?


Und weil es Galerie ist, eine kleine Historie zu meinem BFe26. 
Viel hat sich über die Jahre nicht geändert, warum auch, wenn’s funktioniert.

Die 5 Jahre alte RS Sektor musste ich leider tauschen, weil das Casting an der Bremsaufnahme gerissen ist, nicht weil sie mir bei meinen 110 kg Systemgewicht zu weich war. Aber ich fahr ja auch eher gemäßigt ohne den Affen zu machen. 

2016 (fast ganz neu)




2017




2018 (27,5" Laufrad in 2008 VAN, 150 mm)




aktuell von heute


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie würden die Fahreindrücke ausfallen, wenn man von der ganzen Theorie vorher nichts weiß.
> 
> Dass man Unterschiede wahrnimmt – durchaus möglich. Aber die abschließende Frage ist für mich immer, bringt mir das tatsächlich Vorteile auf dem Trail oder fühlt es sich nur anders an?



Das denke ich mir auch manchmal.Ich kenne Leute die posten hier im Forum Theorie zu Reifen, Fahrwerk, Fahrtechnik....und ich denk...Respekt! Die haben's drauf! Und dann fahren wir mal zusammen...und dann denke ich: och...nö...viel geblubbert und auf'm Trail ist gar nicht so viel dolles zu sehen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2019)

Anders anfühlen macht aber ne Menge Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit aus.Mich würde allerdings auch mal interessieren, ob ich mit meinem neuen Fahrwerk wirklich schneller bin.


----------



## StevoRosso (6. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> aktuell von heute



Fatbike-Felge hinten drauf?


----------



## rayc (6. März 2019)

@HTWolfi, der Stein ist in den 3 Jahren ganz schön gealtert.
Das 2016er Bike gefällt mir am besten 

@Lord Shadow, müsst ihr das Nachsehen, er ist traumatisiert, weil ihm das Rocket weggenommen wurde. Seid dem mag er Fullies mehr.


----------



## scylla (6. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dass man Unterschiede wahrnimmt – durchaus möglich. Aber die abschließende Frage ist für mich immer, bringt mir das tatsächlich Vorteile auf dem Trail oder fühlt es sich nur anders an?



Ich find's ja immer wieder lustig, wenn man sich in einem Mtb-Forum voller Tech-Nerds dafür rechtfertigen muss, wenn man gerne gutes Material fährt, Neues testet, und dann auch noch tatsächlich Unterschiede wahrnimmt oder sich gar erdreistet das bessere als vorteilhaft zu empfinden. Darf man erst was merken, wenn man einen Downhill-Weltcup gewonnen hat oder erfolgreich eine S8-Stelle befahren hat?
Wenn man erst dann "besseres" Material montieren dürfte, wenn man die physikalischen Grenzen des alten nachweisbar aus- und überreizt hat, dann wärst du wahrscheinlich einer von wenigen Promill Usern hier, die überhaupt erst mal eine Federgabel fahren dürften. Ach halt, vielleicht doch nicht, mit ner Starrgabel kommt man den Felsen ja auch runter 
(Habbich übrigens auch und macht auch Spaß damit mal zu schauen was geht - und es geht verdammt viel wenn man's drauf anlegt - genau wie es Spaß macht richtig gute Federgabeln und wasweißichanderes zu fahren, auch wenn mich weder das eine noch das andere zu einem besseren Fahrer machen wird)


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. März 2019)

rayc schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow, müsst ihr das Nachsehen, er ist traumatisiert, weil ihm das Rocket weggenommen wurde. Seid dem mag er Fullies mehr.



Jetzt bin ich erstmal in den Keller gerannt  Sowas kannst du einem mittelalten Mann doch nicht antun!


----------



## HTWolfi (7. März 2019)

banshee-guy schrieb:


> Fatbike-Felge hinten drauf?


Echo Trial HR Felge (39 mm Innenweite, Gewicht 8xx g). VR (34 mm, 7xx g) ist auch noch irgendwo im Keller.
HR hab ich wieder montiert, nachdem mir die Spank Spike EVO 35 an den Speichenlöchern gerissen ist.

Das mit den Trialfelgen war mal ein Test bezüglich Maulweite, als es noch keine Plus-Felgen gab.
Bei den 2,3" – 2,5" Reifen die ich fahre, hat das für mich am HR jedoch keine Vorteile. Mit 30 mm Maulweite am HR fahre ich gut.

Das 27,5er VR mit der M 582 Felge hat auch 40 mm Innenweite. Da hat man mir die falsche Felge geschickt, bestellt war eine M 542 (35 mm innen). War dann aber zu faul zum Umtauschen.
An der Front sehe ich für mich mit 35 mm Innenweite, gegenüber 30 mm leichte Vorteile beim Grip. In langsamen technischen Passagen hat der etwas flacher bauende Reifen mehr Aufstandsfläche – meine Theorie. Für Leute die gern schnell und Schräglage fahren dürfte das Nachteilig sein.


----------



## danchoize (7. März 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> hm... jetzt frag ich mich, wie denn der Unterschied zwischen Pike 160 und Revelation 150 sein würde... könnte die Pike aus dem Fully nehmen, das steht eh nur in der Ecke. Oder lohnt das nicht?



ich habe beide in 140mm (beide von ca 2014/2015) und der Unterschied ist enorm. Vor allem das stottern bei Bremsbelastung mit grossen Scheiben.

Edit: Beide 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (7. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, so die Theorie vom Nachlauf.
> Wahrscheinlich ist die Wortwahl blöd. Anderer Erklärungsvesuch: das Wegkippen des Vorderrads, das mit flachem Lenkwinkel in manchen Situationen zu beobachten ist, ist deutlich reduziert. Dadurch fühlt es sich so an, als ob das Rad williger (mit weniger Kraftaufwand durch Korrekturbewegungen) und geschmeidiger lenkbar ist.



Hatte vor ein paar Jahren schon meine Zweifel .. als alle hersteller die Nachläufe auf 51mm hoch gesetzt haben und das als Non-Plus-Ultra des feinfühligen Fahrverhaltens verkauft haben. Klar lenkt es leichter durch den Wheel-Flop, ist für mich subjektiv aber auch deutlich unangenehmer... habe somit immer zu den klassischen 29"er Gabeln mit 47mm Nachlauf gegriffen und würde bei flachen Lenkwinkeln eigentlich noch weniger bevorzugen ...


----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> An der Front sehe ich für mich mit 35 mm Innenweite, gegenüber 30 mm leichte Vorteile beim Grip. In langsamen technischen Passagen hat der etwas flacher bauende Reifen mehr Aufstandsfläche – meine Theorie. Für Leute die gern schnell und Schräglage fahren dürfte das Nachteilig sein.



Deswegen macht Maxxis jetzt für breite Felgen die "WT" Reifen. Die sollen angeblich ein runderes Profil haben.

Ach so, Galerie...
Vor ein paar Wochen, 26'' Zahnstocher und getunter 27,5'' Strohhalm in friedlicher Harmonie. Both had fun, no one died 




(Foto: aju)


----------



## HTWolfi (7. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Deswegen macht Maxxis jetzt für breite Felgen die "WT" Reifen.


»Wide Trail« --> Marketing BlaBla.
Kein anderer Reifenhersteller hat das und deren Reifen funktionieren trotzdem auf breiten Felgen. 


scylla schrieb:


> 26'' Zahnstocher


Und mit den Mavic EX 721 Felgen das »Konzept« konsequent durchgezogen.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Wide Trail« --> Marketing BlaBla.
> Kein anderer Reifenhersteller hat das und deren Reifen funktionieren trotzdem auf breiten Felgen.



Die anderen haben dafür anderes Blabla.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. März 2019)

danchoize schrieb:


> Hatte vor ein paar Jahren schon meine Zweifel .. als alle hersteller die Nachläufe auf 51mm hoch gesetzt haben und das als Non-Plus-Ultra des feinfühligen Fahrverhaltens verkauft haben. Klar lenkt es leichter durch den *Wheel-Flop*, ist für mich subjektiv aber auch deutlich unangenehmer... habe somit immer zu den klassischen 29"er Gabeln mit 47mm Nachlauf gegriffen und würde bei flachen Lenkwinkeln eigentlich noch weniger bevorzugen ...



Aha...
Was ist denn ein"Wheel-Flop"?
Wenn einem mangels Traktion das Vorderrad wegrutscht und sich dann mault,weil man sich nur Gedanken um den Nachlauf gemacht hat?

Grüße

Nils


----------



## herrundmeister (8. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Wide Trail« --> Marketing BlaBla.
> Kein anderer Reifenhersteller hat das und deren Reifen funktionieren trotzdem auf breiten Felgen.
> 
> Und mit den Mavic EX 721 Felgen das »Konzept« konsequent durchgezogen.


EX 721 regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. März 2019)

"Wheel-Flop" ist, wenn man sich so sehr über den Trail und das Rad freut, dass das "Backwheel" immer "Flop" macht.


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. März 2019)

Ich liebe ja diese "Wer weiss wo das ist?" Ratespiele, aber hier reicht mir der eine Hinweis leider nicht aus...


----------



## DasLangeElend (8. März 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> aktuell von heute


Ich find's schön, wie das Bike über die Jahre diesen typischen Farbverlauf entwickelt, so ein graubrauner Schleier von unten nach oben...
Mit Rise - Lenkern konnte ich mich irgendwie trotz meiner 193 nicht anfreunden... Dafür ist es schön, noch einen Umwerfer zu sehen!


----------



## HTWolfi (8. März 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Ich find's schön, wie das Bike über die Jahre diesen typischen Farbverlauf entwickelt, so ein graubrauner Schleier von unten nach oben...
> Mit Rise - Lenkern konnte ich mich irgendwie trotz meiner 193 nicht anfreunden... Dafür ist es schön, noch einen Umwerfer zu sehen!


Das mit dem Grauschleier liegt am nicht putzen.
Das mit dem Rise Lenker liegt am Alter des Fahrers.
Das mit dem Umwerfer liegt am 9-fach Ritzelpaket.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> "Wheel-Flop" ist, wenn man sich so sehr über den Trail und das Rad freut, dass das "Backwheel" immer "Flop" macht.



Ah ok,bin wohl etwas zu oldschool...aber das Foto erklärt alles,sauber.
Grüße
Nils


----------



## Sebb85 (14. März 2019)

Ich bin das Warten auf Sick nach 13 Monaten leid, somit schau ich mich mal bei einem anderen Briten um, könnte ein Bfe werden. 
Welche Größe empfehlt ihr bei 1,81m? Ein 35er Vorbau liegt schon zuhause. 
Das Rad wird auf typischen trails im Mittelgebirge eingesetzt.
Gibt es live Bilder von Champagne?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2019)

An der Geschmacksgrenze. Ich würde ein L nehmen.


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2019)

ballern: L
radfahren: M
;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2019)

Ich versteh den Unterschied nicht...


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. März 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Unterschied nicht...


Ich auch nicht, so wie ich den Andi kenne macht der nur radballern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2019)

Mit Ballern ist hier aber nicht Saufen gemeint


----------



## Eaven (15. März 2019)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Ich bin das Warten auf Sick nach 13 Monaten leid, somit schau ich mich mal bei einem anderen Briten um, könnte ein Bfe werden.
> Welche Größe empfehlt ihr bei 1,81m? Ein 35er Vorbau liegt schon zuhause.
> Das Rad wird auf typischen trails im Mittelgebirge eingesetzt.
> Gibt es live Bilder von Champagne?


Hi, ein M würde dir wohl am besten passen, die aktuellen Cotic Kisten sind ja schon recht lang im Oberrohr. Ich habe einfach mal angenommen du nutzt das Bike auch mal um in technischem Gelände rumzuspielen. Der Cotic Fanclub Deutschland Südwest bezeichnet es auch als Stolperbiken. Du kannst auch L fahren, was ich aber nur empfehlen würde wenn du wenig technisch und mehr "schnell" und flowig fährst, was Andie wohl mit "ballern" (bergab) meint. Beim L brauchst du dann auf sicher einen 30iger oder maximal 35iger Vorbau und einen Lenker der dir "entgegen kommt" und nicht monsterbreit ist. Mit einem sehr breiten Lenker bekommst du sonst ein L Bike schlecht gesteuert.


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Cotic Fanclub Deutschland Südwest


----------



## DasLangeElend (15. März 2019)

Bis wohin geht Südwest?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. März 2019)

Gibts da nen Link zum Fanclub..hab nichts gefunden!?


----------



## Eaven (15. März 2019)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Bis wohin geht Südwest?


Nördlich bis zum Südharz, darüber regiert das Chapter Buchholz. Östlich...keine Ahnung, müssen wir mal auf der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung absprechen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Link zum Fanclub..hab nichts gefunden!?



Du findest den Club nicht. Der Club findet dich. Wenn du es wert bist. Oder es verdient hast.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Link zum Fanclub..hab nichts gefunden!?


Regel 1: Du sprichst nicht über den Club!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. März 2019)

Ok ok dann bin ich es nicht wert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2019)




----------



## georgauf (15. März 2019)

Werd mich wohl in naher Zukunft von meinem 26er Medium BFE trennen und bevor es seinen Weg in den Bikemarkt findet, dachte ich, ich erwähn das hier schon einmal vorab, quasi intern.
Ein Hollowtech2 Innenlager, Acros Steuersatz und gerne auch die Manitou Circus Expert 100mm gibts auch dazu/separat.

Im Gegenzug such ich nach einer 100mm, 26er Federgabel, dirttauglich, nicht sackschwer und mit geradem 1 1/8 Schaft.


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2019)

crosspost

...

wenn wir gerade bei farbe sind. ich versuche ja immer noch den fuhrpark zu verkleinern und den 26er bräuchte ich streng genommen auch nicht umbedingt... hatte ihn auch schon mal angeboten... aktuell keine würste im bikemarkt, aber die rahmen gehen so um die 250 eur weg, dafür kann ich es auch behalten...
edit: doch, das rote über mir...

Anhang anzeigen 838856 
Anhang anzeigen 838855 

habe den rahmen damals beim odenwald treffen der cotic usergroup von @Eaven bekommen. ein als L gelabelter M rahmen.
zeitgleich von @herrundmeister die supra d felgen in elox porno pörbl... das ist wieviele jahre her? naja, jetzt da das surly verkauft ist, ist der LRS frei und es kommt endlich zusammen was zusammengehört. an dieser stelle lob an den menschen von dem ich den hope lrs damals gekauft habe. dachte den fahr ich platt und wechsel dann... der lrs (silberen hope + entlackte aber nicht polierte spank felgen mit zwei schwarzen speichen) hält immer noch...


----------



## herrundmeister (18. März 2019)

Quick anderen Dirty Dirtbike Aufbau. Das blackgrape in S wird ein Leichtbau für meinen Sohn.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ok ok dann bin ich es nicht wert....



Nun sei mal nicht so. Das ist nicht annähernd so blöd gemeint, wie Du es interpretierst. Du wurdest schon gefunden, denn Du bist hier. Wenn Du mehr willst, einfach regelmäßig hier im Cotic _Club_ Forum rumstöbern, feststellen, dass es ein _Club-_Trikot gibt, manchmal vielleicht sogar ein _Club_-Treffen. Da kann man hingehen, fertig. Mehr _Club_ gibt es da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Quick anderen Dirty Dirtbike Aufbau. Das blackgrape in S wird ein Leichtbau für meinen Sohn.Anhang anzeigen 839260 Anhang anzeigen 839261 Anhang anzeigen 839262


den specialized lenker habe ich gestern abgebaut. das orange geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## herrundmeister (18. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> den specialized lenker habe ich gestern abgebaut. das orange geht ja gar nicht.


der Synchros ist nur ein Platzhalter bis ich in meinem Fahrradteile Restekisten /Aussenlager Mainz war


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2019)

soll das ausenlager noch einen schwarzen bashring drauflegen? ;-)


----------



## Schwimmer (18. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> edit: doch, das rote über mir...
> 
> ..



... der ist doch gloss orange und nicht gloss fast red ...
... oder täusche ich mich etwa?


----------



## scylla (18. März 2019)

Du täuschst dich


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. März 2019)

@Hockdrik keine Angst bin nicht eingeschnappt.
War evtl blöd ausgedrückt von mir.
Rumstöbern tu ich hier oft genug.
Gruß


----------



## GT97 (12. April 2019)

tomybike schrieb:


> So sieht es manchmal im Schulkeller aus Anhang anzeigen 574885


So, finally back on the trail. Sohnemann ist endlich seinem 08/15-24"-Cube entwachsen und bekommt sein erstes richtiges MTB 



Sind dann drei Cotics bei der Familienrunde. Bräuchte meine Tochter eigentlich auch noch eins


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2019)

GT97 schrieb:


> So, finally back on the trail. Sohnemann ist endlich seinem 08/15-24"-Cube entwachsen und bekommt sein erstes richtiges MTB
> Anhang anzeigen 849199
> Sind dann drei Cotics bei der Familienrunde. Bräuchte meine Tochter eigentlich auch noch eins


ist das ein altes, erste baureihe aus GB?

sieht gut aus.


----------



## GT97 (12. April 2019)

Ich habe den Rahmen vorletztes Jahr von Tomybike gekauft. Leider sieht man das Bild im Zitat nicht. Der Rahmen lag dann erst mal rum, weil er noch zu groß war.
Ich meine, dass das ein MKI-Rahmen ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## herrundmeister (12. April 2019)

@a.nienie Wieviele Cotis haben wir zusammen? Also ich habe 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> @a.nienie Wieviele Cotis haben wir zusammen? Also ich habe 4


mmh... zwei x bfe


----------



## radzwei (12. April 2019)

bei uns sind es 5 Cotics . Suche f. meinen Sohn noch ein gebrauchten Solaris Rahmen in M.
L ist für 176 noch ein bisschen zu groß.
Den L Rahmen erbt mein Sohn dann nächstes Jahr von mir. *Falls irgendwer ein gebrauchten Solaris M-Rahmen  veräußern möchte ? 
*
Radzwei


----------



## GT97 (12. April 2019)

Ok, habt gewonnen 

Hat evtl. jemand einen 26"-Soul-Rahmen in Größe M und in nicht-orange übrig, der weg muss?


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2019)

So. Nach einer gewissen Zitterpartie kam am Dienstag ein Paket von [email protected]:




Zitterpartie deshalb, weil im Januar bestellt - in der Hoffnung, es noch vor dem Brexit zu bekommen. Hat ja nun doch noch geklappt - genau genommen hätte ich mir aber auch noch Zeit lassen können in Anbetracht des aktuellen Standes  Naja, aber dann wäre mir ja auch viel Spass entgangen. Also schnell aufgebaut und heute wild entschlossen gewesen, bei britischen Bedingungen die Jungfernfahrt zu absolvieren. Daraus wurde allerdings nichts - es hat nämlich rechtzeitig aufgehört, zu regnen  Hier also ein paar Bildchen:














Wie fährt‘s? Beyond collossal  Ich hatte ja schon das erste Rocket in 2012 - das neue RocketMax hat sich dessen Tugenden bewahrt und weiter verbessert. Bergauf natürlich keine Rennmaschine, aber auch nicht behäbig. Bequem hoch heisst das Motto, selbst mit offenem Dämpfer. In der Ebene helfen die 29er, mühelos Geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen und zu halten. Kommt Gefälle ins Spiel, geht‘s  ab  Die im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen FlareMax 2cm höhere Front ist erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, passt aber. Ansonsten: drauf halten und ballern. Oder abziehen. Länge und Gewicht merke ich in der Luft nicht - dank DropLink ist das RocketMax wieder schön agil. Wie ein BMX mit gaaaanz
viel Reserven  Freue mich schon auf die erste richtige Herausforderung, vor der Haustür sind die Trails zu zahm.

@orudne Todtnau ruft


----------



## orudne (26. April 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So. Nach einer gewissen Zitterpartie kam am Dienstag ein Paket von [email protected]:
> Anhang anzeigen 855102
> 
> Zitterpartie deshalb, weil im Januar bestellt - in der Hoffnung, es noch vor dem Brexit zu bekommen. Hat ja nun doch noch geklappt - genau genommen hätte ich mir aber auch noch Zeit lassen können in Anbetracht des aktuellen Standes  Naja, aber dann wäre mir ja auch viel Spass entgangen. Also schnell aufgebaut und heute wild entschlossen gewesen, bei britischen Bedingungen die Jungfernfahrt zu absolvieren. Daraus wurde allerdings nichts - es hat nämlich rechtzeitig aufgehört, zu regnen  Hier also ein paar Bildchen:
> ...



#traumbike


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. April 2019)

Lass das. Da kommen Begehrlichkeiten auf.


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> #traumbike


Vorallem die Leitungsverlegung 
Und dann die verhüterlies erst....


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2019)

da hätte ich auch schwarze genommen.
die leitungsverlegung geht bis auf die stütze eigentlich.

das rad an sich aber ganz geil. da brauche ich garnicht an den start gehen, das böse D sehe ich dann erst wieder unten... er hat dann mind. zwei halbe vorsprung.


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Vorallem die Leitungsverlegung
> Und dann die verhüterlies erst....





a.nienie schrieb:


> da hätte ich auch schwarze genommen.
> die leitungsverlegung geht bis auf die stütze eigentlich.



OK, BdW wird´s damit nicht. War aber auch nicht der Plan. Schwarze Aquarienschläuche hatte ich gerade nicht parat... aber die dunkeln von allein nach  Die Stütze hat nur wenig Freiheitsgrade bzgl. Verlegung. Und in eine Nivo wollte ich nicht auch noch investieren. Die Moveloc 1 tut seit 4 Jahren ihren Dienst, ganz ohne Wartung. Will einfach nicht kaputt gehen - also bleibt sie erstmal  Alles andere dann bei Gelegenheit mal auf dem Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. April 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> OK, BdW wird´s damit nicht. War aber auch nicht der Plan. Schwarze Aquarienschläuche hatte ich gerade nicht parat... aber die dunkeln von allein nach  Die Stütze hat nur wenig Freiheitsgrade bzgl. Verlegung. Und in eine Nivo wollte ich nicht auch noch investieren. Die Moveloc 1 tut seit 4 Jahren ihren Dienst, ganz ohne Wartung. Will einfach nicht kaputt gehen - also bleibt sie erstmal  Alles andere dann bei Gelegenheit mal auf dem Trail


Genau,- und beim Fahren stört das eh alles nicht (und das kannste ja  )!


----------



## Eaven (27. April 2019)

Ein Hammerbike Dirk  .....der Dämpferdings ist gut?


----------



## karstenhi (28. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

zum Ende des vergangenen Jahres bin ich von meinem Fuse auf das Solaris Max umgestiegen. Bisher habe ich hab ich es nicht bereut 
Ausgiebige Tests im Deister und Harz werden folgen:



 

 
​


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ein Hammerbike Dirk  .....der Dämpferdings ist gut?


Jup. Den hatte ich damals schon im Ur-Rocket drin, nachdem der BOS mich nicht überzeugt hatte. Hat einfach mehr Reserven, wenn es mal schnell und ruppig zur Sache geht - gerade bei meinem Systemgewicht wichtig. Er wird zwar warm, aber nie heiß


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt habe ich endlich am Rocket die totale Integration erreicht und eine Teleskopstütze mit innenverlegter Leitung verbaut  . Habe 10x nachgemessen und mit einer 150mm LEV Integra geht es sich bei mir auf den Millimeter genau aus - weiter rein kann ich die Stütze nicht schieben. Die Verlegung der Leitung war zwar eine ordentliche Fummelarbeit, aber endlich sind die aufgeklebten Leitungshalter am Oberrohr weg und die klaren Linien des Rahmens kommen noch besser zur Geltung  . Geklemmt habe ich die Stütze mit der Trickstuff Gandhi, die vom Orangeton her ziemlich gut zum Hope-Orange passt. Am Lenker habe ich dann mit dem Bikeyoke Triggy X und der Trickstuff Matshi 13 für Ordnung gesorgt.
Nun wiegt das Bike deutlich unter 14kg, nämlich genau 13,98kg  .


----------



## GT97 (6. Mai 2019)

Geiles Rad! Sieht schnell aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (8. Mai 2019)

Oja, schnell ist es auf jeden Fall - Beim Rocket trifft der Spruch "Nomen est omen" aber sowas von zu.


----------



## lucie (19. Mai 2019)




----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Mai 2019)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, einen 29 x 2,6 " Reifen (etwa Bontrager XR2 Team Issue TLR) in den Solaris V1 zu packen? Sofern es Erfahrungen gibt, wäre ich dankbar, bevor ich neue Reifen kaufe und selbst testen muss. Danke!


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2019)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht, einen 29 x 2,6 " Reifen (etwa Bontrager XR2 Team Issue TLR) in den Solaris V1 zu packen? Sofern es Erfahrungen gibt, wäre ich dankbar, bevor ich neue Reifen kaufe und selbst testen muss. Danke!


bei mir bei dem specialized slaughter 29x2.3 auf wtb i23 felge klar, dass mehr gummi keinen sinn macht.
so viel platz mit deinen ikon dürfte da auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Mai 2019)

Das ist ein Ardent 2,25 ", der hat an zwischen Schulterstollen und Kettenstreben ca. 6 mm links/rechts und an den Sitzstreben ca. 10 mm Platz. Wobei man da sicher bedenken muss, dass die breiteste Stelle der 2,6" Reifen auch weiter oben wäre.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Mai 2019)

Der passt selbst nicht ins Solaris Max! Die Felge war ne i25 bzw. DT Swiss 471EX. Habe ein paar 2.5er Schwalbe hier die schleifen an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Mai 2019)

Danke!


----------



## Eaven (31. Mai 2019)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ardent 2,25 ", der hat an zwischen Schulterstollen und Kettenstreben ca. 6 mm links/rechts und an den Sitzstreben ca. 10 mm Platz. Wobei man da sicher bedenken muss, dass die breiteste Stelle der 2,6" Reifen auch weiter oben wäre.


2.6 wird bei einem alten Solaris auf sicher nicht passen. Zu der Zeit war 2.4 die maximale Breite, siehe auch hier:
https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/solaris1



herrundmeister schrieb:


> Der passt selbst nicht ins Solaris Max! Die Felge war ne i25 bzw. DT Swiss 471EX. Habe ein paar 2.5er Schwalbe hier die schleifen an der Kettenstrebe


Genau, weil man dann eher einen 27.5 x 2.8/3.0 fährt


----------



## thenktor (8. Juni 2019)

Heute mein Road Rat auf 1x9 Schaltung umgebaut:





https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2391094


----------



## Eaven (10. Juni 2019)

thenktor schrieb:


> Heute mein Road Rat auf 1x9 Schaltung umgebaut:


Das First Generation Roadrat ist ein tolles Bike, meine Frau fährt es auch immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (14. Juni 2019)

Es fährt wieder. <3


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Juni 2019)

Barends und ein Umwerfer, gefällt mir!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Eaven (14. Juni 2019)

mikrophon schrieb:


> Es fährt wieder. <3


 ......ähm...welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## mikrophon (14. Juni 2019)

Das ist XL


Eaven schrieb:


> ......ähm...welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## ousermaat (15. Juni 2019)

mikrophon schrieb:


> Es fährt wieder. <3


Flite und Cotic mag ich auch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2019)

ousermaat schrieb:


> Flite und Cotic mag ich auch Anhang anzeigen 874204


Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Sieht schick aus  aber kein original Lack mehr?


----------



## ousermaat (15. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Sieht schick aus  aber kein original Lack mehr?


Danke! ist ein 2015er escapade in original Duck Egg blue aber ohne Sticker


----------



## singletrailer67 (20. Juni 2019)

Aktueller Neuzugang....


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

das ding ist echt gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2019)

Jungejungejunge. Feines Rad.
Echt schade, dass die Reifenfreiheit so knapp ist.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jungejungejunge. Feines Rad.
> Echt schade, dass die Reifenfreiheit so knapp ist.


Hab auch eins. Stört mich nicht, und der Rahmen ist doch bis 700x42 freigegeben. 
Schade find ich eher, dass Cotic hinten keine Steckachse verbaut hat.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jungejungejunge. Feines Rad.
> Echt schade, dass die Reifenfreiheit so knapp ist.


und die geo so komisch lang...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hab auch eins. Stört mich nicht, und der Rahmen ist doch bis 700x42 freigegeben.
> Schade find ich eher, dass Cotic hinten keine Steckachse verbaut hat.


wenn man damit reismäßig unterwegs sein will ist etwas mehr gummi schon ganz hilfreich.


----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Juni 2019)

@Lord Shadow Ich hab im Moment 33er Dackelschneider drauf. Würde vermutlich auch max. 42er montieren. Das Escapade ist für mich eher ein Trassenrenner mit Option mal auf einen Feld- oder Waldweg abzubiegen. Für mehr werde ich vermutlich beim MTB bleiben.

Und Andi...willst Du eher racen,  oder reisen...oder nach China?


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Juni 2019)

@singletrailer67  schickes Teil geworden, aber mit grünen Tune Nabe wäre es noch besser 
Fertigmachen und fahren. 
Breite Reifen gehören beim Gravel dazu und beim Cross Schlammfreiheit. Bin mir allerdings auch nicht sicher ob ich beim Rove Ti die 45er Riddler rein bekomme......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow Ich hab im Moment 33er Dackelschneider drauf. Würde vermutlich auch max. 42er montieren. Das Escapade ist für mich eher ein Trassenrenner mit Option mal auf einen Feld- oder Waldweg abzubiegen. Für mehr werde ich vermutlich beim MTB bleiben.
> 
> Und Andi...willst Du eher racen,  oder reisen...oder nach China?


reis reis baby...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> ... Rove Ti die 45er Riddler rein bekomme......


solltest Du.


----------



## Eaven (21. Juni 2019)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Echt schade, dass die Reifenfreiheit so knapp ist.



Ich habe für 700C von 32mm bis 45mm einige Größen und Breiten durchprobiert. Geblieben ist in meiner Flotte ein Laufradsatz 700x38C als Slick, der mittlerweile auch auf anderen Bikes bei mir die 28er Rennreifen komplett ersetzt. Das war für mich eigentlich die erstaunlichste Entdeckung, mit einem 38er bin ich gefühlt ähnlich schnell wie mit einem 28iger Rennradreifen.

Weiterhin habe ich einen 700x40iger Satz WTB Nano, den ich als passend für unser Waldgelände mit leichten Wurzeln finde. Ins Cotic passen auch noch breitere 700er rein, aber am Escapade gehen eben auch 650er Reifen aus dem "Plusregal". Die Laufradgröße wird hier ganz gern mal ignoriert.


----------



## Schwimmer (21. Juni 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> ..". Die Laufradgröße wird hier ganz gern mal ignoriert.



... so so, da ist sie nicht die einzige ...


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... so so, da ist sie nicht die einzige ...


sollen wir sammeln?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

650b habe ich probiert, also die schotternummer... ich weiss nicht... 700c ist mir lieber.


----------



## Eaven (21. Juni 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... so so, da ist sie nicht die einzige ...


Wobei die Laufradgröße die du meinst, nach dem aktuellen Ausverkauf nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen sein wird. Good "Buy" 26" https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe26


----------



## Eaven (21. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 650b habe ich probiert, also die schotternummer... ich weiss nicht... 700c ist mir lieber.


Mir auch und eben in 40 oder 45 ausreichend. Für den Rest nehme ich das Soda her.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sollen wir sammeln?



ja,, die hier, bitte ....


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Juni 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wobei die Laufradgröße die du meinst, nach dem aktuellen Ausverkauf nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen sein wird. Good "Buy" 26" https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe26



... ja ja, eines Tages wird das Marketing die so was von hypen ...
... 27,5" wird ja schon zur neuen Randgruppe deklariert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## dangerousD (27. Juni 2019)

mikrophon schrieb:


>


Immer noch cool


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Juli 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wobei die Laufradgröße die du meinst, nach dem aktuellen Ausverkauf nur noch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu bekommen sein wird. Good "Buy" 26" https://www.cotic.co.uk/product/BFe26



Zur Randgruppe werden höchstens irgendwann die gehören,die 26"vorzeitig beerdigen,sie wissens nur noch nicht.

Grüße

Nils


----------



## WOBRider (2. Juli 2019)

Guten Tag!
Hier ist mein 2019er Rocket.

Verbaut habe ich:
Fox36 FIT4
Fox DPX2
Fox Transfer 150mm
Hope Sattelklemme - Steuersatz - 35W Laufradsatz
Sram GX Schaltwerk - Trigger - GXP Tretlager - Eagle 175mm Kurbel - 32t Kettenblatt
Truvativ Descendant Vorbau - Lenker Carbon 750mm
Sunrace 11-46 Kassette
Syncros Sattel
OneUp Kettenführung
DMR Deathgrips in Snow Camo
Magura MT5 - Bremsscheiben 180mm
NSBikes Flatpedale
Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.6 Front  - Nobby Nic 2.35 Hinten
Tubeless mit Pancho Milch
BlackCountryResearch Camo Strap

Danke an die 2 Herren die mich zu dem Stahlrahmen gebracht haben @Seppl- und @böser_wolf

Bin echt sprachlos wie gut sich das Bike fährt. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Bergauf und in der Ebene bin ich genauso schnell wie vorher. Bergab definitiv schneller.

Ich hab eine riesen Freude mit dem Bike.

Danke an Cotic für so einen grandiosen Rahmen.


----------



## Eaven (3. Juli 2019)

Schwarz !!


----------



## WOBRider (3. Juli 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Schwarz !!



Glücklicherweise ist der Rahmen nicht einfach nur Schwarz


----------



## Deleted 472064 (5. Juli 2019)

Moie, 
Mal schnell mein BFE zusammen gebaut. Mein Rahmen kam heut. Ist sehr Bunt ich aber ich mag es


----------



## Centi (6. Juli 2019)




----------



## jengo78 (6. Juli 2019)

Boah krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (12. Juli 2019)

Es wird mal Zeit für ein Update. Mein BFe musste als Teilespender herhalten... da ich aber auf das Bike nicht verzichten wollte, hab ich in die Restkiste gegriffen und das uralt Liteville geschlachtet. 

vorher:




nachher:




Trotz 4 cm weniger Federweg, leichteren Laufrädern und Reifen, einem längeren Vorbau und einigen leichteren Teilen, wird aus dem BFe keine Bergziege, man ist aber schon deutlich schneller unterwegs und bergab aufm Trail ist das BFe immer noch zu Hause. Demnächst bekommt es wohl ne neue Gabel und 27.5" Laufräder mit gut rollenden Reifen für die schnellen Feierabendrunden. 

Der kleine große Bruder traut sich übrigens noch nicht in die Öffentlichkeit


----------



## Eaven (12. Juli 2019)

Champagne & 27.5  , mittlerweile sind die 27.5er BFe fast weg und von den 26"er BFe sind nur noch 4 auf Lager. Ich habe mich echt gewundert. Noch vor 2 Jahren hätte es einen Aufschrei im Germany Cotic Chapter gegeben, nun verabschiedet sich mit der letzten 26"er Batch aber ganz still und leise 26" grundsätzlich aus dem Cotic Sortiment.


----------



## DasLangeElend (12. Juli 2019)

Naja, wenn man drei 26er Cotic Rahmen hat und die nicht kaputtgehen... wobei ich ja gerne das 26er BFe mit x12 gehabt hätte...


----------



## Raui (12. Juli 2019)

Schirmi1985 schrieb:


> Moie,
> Mal schnell mein BFE zusammen gebaut. Mein Rahmen kam heut. Ist sehr Bunt ich aber ich mag es
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881606


Das Teil ist echt Porno pur 
Da gehört dann aber auch  stilecht die gute alte Neon Freestyle Jacke ins Bike - Outfit.


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Juli 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> Champagne & 27.5  , mittlerweile sind die 27.5er BFe fast weg und von den 26"er BFe sind nur noch 4 auf Lager. Ich habe mich echt gewundert. Noch vor 2 Jahren hätte es einen Aufschrei im Germany Cotic Chapter gegeben, nun verabschiedet sich mit der letzten 26"er Batch aber ganz still und leise 26" grundsätzlich aus dem Cotic Sortiment.



Du musst doch dem deutschen Kosumenten nur vorgaukeln, dass es die besten Eigenschaften aus beiden Laufradgrößen vereint und noch wichtiger, dass er nicht technisch abgehängt wird und die Versorgung mit Komponenten relativ schnell schlechter wird bzw. versiegt und
SCHWUPPS hast Du sie alle eingesackt: korrigiere: fast alle 

... ach komm Carsten, Du wirst doch jetzt nicht sentimental werden:


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2019)

habe immer noch das black grape bfe und das kann ich sicher noch jahrelang so fahren (ersatzschaltaugen am start ;-))...
gut, ein gen5 habe ich mir dann doch mal rausgelassen, aber in der richtung bin ich erstmal "satt", auf absehbare zeit verdient cotic ltd. an mir nichts mehr. nachhaltigkeit top, für die firma als solches natürlich wirtschaftlich gar nicht so optimal. die einzige schwachstelle aktuell könnte das gewinde für die x-12 achse sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2019)

loui-w schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 884144
> ...


ah, auch aus der ecke...


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die einzige schwachstelle aktuell könnte das gewinde für die x-12 achse sein...



könnte aber statt einer Schwachstelle auch ein einfach austauschbares Insert für ein Paareurofuffzich sein


----------



## orudne (16. Juli 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Du musst doch dem deutschen Kosumenten nur vorgaukeln, dass es die besten Eigenschaften aus beiden Laufradgrößen vereint und noch wichtiger, dass er nicht technisch abgehängt wird und die Versorgung mit Komponenten relativ schnell schlechter wird bzw. versiegt und
> SCHWUPPS hast Du sie alle eingesackt: korrigiere: fast alle
> 
> ... ach komm Carsten, Du wirst doch jetzt nicht sentimental werden:



Zum Glück fall ich noch jedes Mal drauf ein und merk gar nicht, dass das Rocket Max nur Verarsche ist und gar nicht richtig funktioniert!!! 

Ach, dass mit der Federgabel funktioniert auch gar nicht richtg! ... aber nicht weitersagen!


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2019)

Was schon wieder das letzte Batch 26‘er.
Verdammt!
Und bei den Rennradlern soll jetzt nach der Disc auch endlich die Federgabel technisch machbar sein.
Ich hab aber bei der Tour de France noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juli 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Zum Glück fall ich noch jedes Mal drauf ein und merk gar nicht, dass das Rocket Max nur Verarsche ist und gar nicht richtig funktioniert!!!
> 
> Ach, dass mit der Federgabel funktioniert auch gar nicht richtg! ... aber nicht weitersagen!



Ich habe auch nicht von 29" oder 27,5"+ gesprochen, sondern von der "Einführung" von 27,5" als sensationelle Innovation ...


----------



## Raui (19. Juli 2019)

Da ich diese Saison verletzungsbedingt schon nicht fahren kann, habe ich mir ein neues Schrauber - Projekt an Land gezogen, welches dann für´s nächste Jahr fertig werden soll. Cotic war gesetzt und so kam mir der gebrauchte Flare Max first gen. von @mikrophon gerade recht. 
Da dieser 2 - farbig war, aqua gloss mit grünen Kettenstreben, und aqua gloss = Pantone 3255C irgendwie nicht zu kriegen war, habe ich mich für ral 6005 moosgrün für den kompletten Rahmen entschieden. Die Farbe fand ich immer schon cool. Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## WOBRider (20. Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen!

Oooh die Farbe ist sexy. Ähnliche Farben hat ja der Dangerholm bei seinen Umbauten verwendet (findet man auf Instagram).
Gepaart mit silbernen Anbauteilen ist das sehr geil.

Bin aufs Endresultat gespannt.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2019)

grün + silber wäre sicher sexy.


----------



## Raui (20. Juli 2019)

So in die Richtung habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ein silberner Chris King Steuersatz liegt schon bereit


----------



## mikrophon (22. Juli 2019)

Sehr, sehr geil. Ich freue mich dass der Rahmen eine gute Zukunft erlebt. 
War die Anfrage nach schicken Decals erfolgreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (27. Juli 2019)

Familienzuwachs 

RADZWEI


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2019)

radzwei schrieb:


> Familienzuwachs
> 
> RADZWEI



Sehr schick ...


----------



## green-frog-love (2. August 2019)

So fertig! Nr. 3! Stütze und Pedale werden noch getauscht...beim proberollen fühlt es sich sehr angenehm an. Getestet wird nächste Woche in Saalbach! Lg simon


----------



## WOBRider (3. August 2019)

Sehr schönes Rocket.
Welchen Rise hast beim Lenker?


----------



## green-frog-love (3. August 2019)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rocket.
> Welchen Rise hast beim Lenker?


Danke! Dadurch, dass ich vom jeffsy umgebaut hab ist der Schaft der Gabel etwas kurz und hab daher mal n 35er rise ausprobiert. Wie gesagt...erstmal ganz angenehm!  
Grüße! 
Simon


----------



## WOBRider (3. August 2019)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> Danke! Dadurch, dass ich vom jeffsy umgebaut hab ist der Schaft der Gabel etwas kurz und hab daher mal n 35er rise ausprobiert. Wie gesagt...erstmal ganz angenehm!
> Grüße!
> Simon




Das mim zu kurzen Schaft hab ich auch. Mit 20mm Rise isses mir zu wenig. 30mm wären mir lieber


----------



## craze (14. August 2019)

Ebenfalls Familienzuwachs 

Hab im Ausverkauf für meine Liebste ein BFe in S geschossen, bei CNC günstig eine Fox 34 FIT4 und Laufräder und der Rest lag noch so rum 
Die Kurbel hat leider Boost, funktioniert trotzdem problemlos.

Gestern habe ich die Jungfernfahrt und noch ein paar Einstellungen gemacht, heute darf die Liebste ran.

Was für eine Spaßmaschine!


----------



## John_Boy (14. August 2019)

craze schrieb:


> Hab im Ausverkauf für meine Liebste ein BFe in S geschossen,


Es gibt sie also doch diese wahre Liebe bei der ich bei Rosamunde Pilcher soviel gehört habe


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. August 2019)

craze schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Familienzuwachs
> 
> Hab im Ausverkauf für meine Liebste ein BFe in S geschossen, bei CNC günstig eine Fox 34 FIT4 und Laufräder und der Rest lag noch so rum
> Die Kurbel hat leider Boost, funktioniert trotzdem problemlos.
> ...


Sehr schick 
Was ist das für eine Farbe? Iwas zwischen hellblau, mintgrün und grau  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (15. August 2019)

@craze Schick das Bike für die Liebste. Ich finde bei der Größe S ist die Linienführung aus dem Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben so gelungen.


----------



## Schwimmer (15. August 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> Was ist das für eine Farbe? Iwas zwischen hellblau, mintgrün und grau  ?



Champagne, heißt die Ausführung.
Das Grün kommt von dem Laubdach ...
... also, nix mit Grün ...


----------



## Schwimmer (15. August 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @craze Schick das Bike für die Liebste. Ich finde bei der Größe S ist die Linienführung aus dem Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben so gelungen.



War das S nicht 'mal ohne den Henkel zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr?


----------



## scylla (15. August 2019)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> War das S nicht 'mal ohne den Henkel zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr?



Früher, damals, als noch niemand über Brexit geredet hat, und das S auch noch die Wishbone-Sitzstreben hatte (und trotzdem nicht alles besser war  )


----------



## craze (15. August 2019)

Danke für die Blumen!

Ja, die Farbe nennt sich Champagne. Ich hätte sie noch ein wenig gelblicher erwartet. Sie ist in echt so wie die Fronten der HiFi-Geräte Ende der Siebziger 

Mir persönlich hat ja ein wishbone-Hinterbau noch nie gefallen, insofern finde ich's gut, wie es ist. Und fahren tut es einfach geil!

Was mich allerdings ordentlich nervt, sind die Contis. Trotz tubless ready sind die Reifen nicht wirklich dicht. Innerhalb einer Nacht ist die Luft zu 2/3 raus, trotz 60 ml Milch. Mit Schwalbe auf meinem Flare kein Problem, die Conti Race King auf meinem Gravel sind auch nicht wirklich dicht. Das waren die letzten Contis, die ich gekauft habe!


----------



## Schwimmer (15. August 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Früher, damals, als noch niemand über Brexit geredet hat, und das S auch noch die Wishbone-Sitzstreben hatte (und trotzdem nicht alles besser war  )



ja, früher war zwar nicht allles besser, aber mein Gedächtnis vielleicht  und als das BFe noch eine Wishbone hatte da war ...
äh, aber lassen wir das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (15. August 2019)

Jau das BFe ist schon ein schickes Rad. 

Fahre selber noch eine 26" Variante und bin jedes Mal wieder begeistert. Auch eine Woche Alpen war kein Problem.
Ausstattung: BFe 2017 in s. Hope Laufradsatz und Hubs, Code R, manitou mattoc pro. Farbschema: orange/rot/schwarz
Bilder reiche ich die Tage nach.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. September 2019)

Ich kapere das Thema mal kurz:
Habe mich entschlossen, mein aktuelles, silbernes FlareMax abzugeben. Ich fahre es nicht. Seit ich dann noch die letzte Transalp mit dem Solaris saugeil fand hab ich eigentlich keine gesteigertes Verlangen mehr...
Ist ein XL Rahmen in Mercury, hat die üblichen Lackabschürfungen (hab noch keine Detailbilder...), Acros Steuersatz würde ich, wie auch den o2 Dämpfer mit „Cotic-tune“, drinlassen. Zum Preis und den ggf. dazu zu habenden Anbauteilen (Movelock, Fox34...) habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht,- aber da sitzt ja hier auch ein Teil des Expertenrates 
Ich warte mal ein Paar Tage, dann wandert der Rahmen in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Tony- (6. September 2019)

meine Restekiste


----------



## Erbse73 (17. September 2019)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> meine Restekiste
> Anhang anzeigen 907075


Sehr schönes Bike haste da....ein FlareMax?


----------



## Tony- (17. September 2019)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike haste da....ein FlareMax?


Danke, ja ist ein 2017er noch ohne "Longshot" - perfektes Tourenfully für mich


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. September 2019)

Vorher


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. September 2019)

Nachher




Vorher


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. September 2019)

Cotic-Squad Stuttgart hat mal wieder interne Materialumwälzung betrieben.
Ich fahre jetzt auch B+


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2019)

never mind the escapade - here's the G-vieh!


----------



## Eaven (2. Oktober 2019)

Ist ja für deinen Style farblich fast zurückhaltend....gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (13. Oktober 2019)

mad raven schrieb:


> Jau das BFe ist schon ein schickes Rad.
> 
> Fahre selber noch eine 26" Variante und bin jedes Mal wieder begeistert. Auch eine Woche Alpen war kein Problem.
> Ausstattung: BFe 2017 in s. Hope Laufradsatz und Hubs, Code R, manitou mattoc pro. Farbschema: orange/rot/schwarz
> Bilder reiche ich die Tage nach.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2019)

mad raven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 923204Anhang anzeigen 923206


Gewagte Farbwahl, aber sieht nach Spaß aus  Willkommen im Cotic Club - lass‘ knacken


----------



## mad raven (13. Oktober 2019)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gewagte Farbwahl, aber sieht nach Spaß aus  Willkommen im Cotic Club - lass‘ knacken


Die Farbwahl war keine Absicht, als ich bestellt habe sollte der Rahmen rot werden. War dann aber ausverkauft und ich hatte kein Bock auf warten.
Knackt schon seit 2.5 Jahren.mit sehr viel Spaß. Wunderbar wendig und stabil.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> never mind the escapade - here's the G-vieh!
> Anhang anzeigen 917030


jetzt mit lenkerband, scaled sizing und 2:1 idealübersetzung


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt mit lenkerband, scaled sizing und 2:1 idealübersetzung
> Anhang anzeigen 923352


Seinerzeit wurden mit ähnlichen Konstrukten ja sogar DH-Rennen gefahren. Kommt halt alles wieder 
Kuhle Kiste jedenfalls, wenngleich ich persönlich eher auf gleich große Laufräder gesetzt hätte. Wobei ich mich wohl nicht getraut hätte, so einen Zwitter zu erschaffen


----------



## versteher (13. Oktober 2019)

Super Gerät


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2019)

Coole Kiste! Was ähnliches hatte ich mit meinem Oldie auch vor zum Testen ob das nicht ein besseres Cross/Gravelbike sein könnte. Der Toe-Overlap an meinem echten Crosser geht mir dezent und immer mehr aufn Senkel  (letztens hab ich mich im Uphill so dämlich mit dem Fuß am Vorderrad eingebaut, das ich weder vor noch rückwärts rollen konnte, ausklicken und absteigen aber auch nicht. Sah bestimmt lustig aus  ). Was hast du für eine Gabeleinbaulänge + Offset genommen? Hinten 650b?


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Coole Kiste! Was ähnliches hatte ich mit meinem Oldie auch vor zum Testen ob das nicht ein besseres Cross/Gravelbike sein könnte. Der Toe-Overlap an meinem echten Crosser geht mir dezent und immer mehr aufn Senkel  (letztens hab ich mich im Uphill so dämlich mit dem Fuß am Vorderrad eingebaut, das ich weder vor noch rückwärts rollen konnte, ausklicken und absteigen aber auch nicht. Sah bestimmt lustig aus  ). Was hast du für eine Gabeleinbaulänge + Offset genommen? Hinten 650b?



... und dann hast Du dich einfach aus der situation rausgebeamt?

G-vieh:
es passt zumindest mehr gummi rein, als ins escapade. das sollen ja schon die 47b mit noppen knapp sein.

hinten fast trak 2.0 x 27.5, vorne x-king 2.0 x 29, nach den etro werten sollte hinten auch der 2.2 x 27.5 race king passen, der 2.0er ist ja am auslaufen.
gabel ist the light blue darwin mt, 425mm und - vermutlich - 50mm offset, es gibt auch eine 45mm variante, deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher.

mit dem 27.5 VR war mir die kiste zu nervös.
in den hinterbau geht auch ein 45c riddler, aber dann ist das tretlager hoch.

was mich an dem rad stört, ist die mtb kurbel bzw. deren q-faktor. gemessen habe ich 170mm (middleburn gibt 182mm an).

unabhängig davon finde ich damit den ansatz von geländerennrädern mit längerem oberrohr und kurzem vorbau wie es liteville, rondo und andere aktuell zeigen, nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2019)

balanceskillz for the win  Oder auch: dumm in der Gegend rumstehen, die Bescheuertheit der Situation und des Universums im Allgemeinen rekapitulieren, (nicht ganz so) leise vor sich hin schimpfen, und dann voooorsichtig aus dem Rad befreien bevor man doch noch umkippt wie in Mehlsack.

Damit so ca 71° LW und 73° SW?

Ja, Mtb-Kurbel seh ich auch als suboptimal. Eine RR-Compact wird aber vermutlich nicht rein passen. Evtl die Gravelkurbel von Shimano, müsste man aber vorher gut ausmessen wieviel Platz da zur Kettenstrebe wäre, sowohl Kurbelarm als auch Kettenblätter.

Wär für mich auch eher ein Konzepttest wie sich das in einem Gravelsetup so anfühlt mit kurzem Vorbau+längerem OR, oder generell mit zum Gravel vergewaltigtem Mtb-Rahmen. Mein Crosser hat 535 OR und 110 Vorbau, die 575 OR vom BFe Oldie wären da schon was anderes. Bei Gefallen würd ich es über kurz oder lang dann aber eh mit einem anderen Rahmen vernünftig machen, von daher wär mir die Kurbel erst mal zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2019)

die winkel müßte ich in der tat ausmessen, habe da keine gefühl für.

habe beim M rahmen 585mm von der sattelstütze zum steuerrohr, horizontal gemessen. normlaerweise habe meine crosser zwischne 540mm und 560mm.


----------



## orangerauch (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab da auch noch eins rumstehen...


----------



## Danielbo (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leude,
darf ich auf einem von euren Cotic FlareMax -Größe L - probesitzen??
Ich komme aus Reutlingen....

Schönen Abend


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2019)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch eins rumstehen...



schöner Sattel


----------



## orangerauch (16. Oktober 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> schöner Sattel


Deiner....


----------



## herrundmeister (2. November 2019)

Das grüne BFE wurde heute im Rennen eingeweiht. Die Kenda waren bei den Schlamm sicher nicht die richtige Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isenegger (4. November 2019)

Mein Cotic X hat nach 8 Jahren mit Mini-VBrakes, davon vier unter einem Teenager, eine neue Farbe und Ausrüstung bekommen. Die Hope RX4 haben einiges an Nerven gekostet, aber nun funktionieren sie super.

Cotic X Reloaded:


----------



## Eaven (5. November 2019)

Was hat an den Hope Bremskörpern genervt?


----------



## isenegger (6. November 2019)

Naja, irgendwie haben die Kolben zuerst geklemmt bis auf einen von vier (wegen Eloxal?). Als die gängig waren bekam ich den Druck nicht hin mit den Sram-STIs. Bekam das Rad nicht zum Stehen. (2x Entlüftet)

Ich hab dann die Bremse „vorgespannt“, will heissen ich hab nur die halbe Dicke des Bleedblocks verwendet und geschaut, das alle vier Kolben beim Dot einfüllen gleich weit rausstehen. Nun funktioniert sie bestens, griffiger wie meine S700 am anderen Crosser.

Normalerweise hab ich 20min zum befüllen und entlüften beider Bremsen, hier hab ich sicher 2 h oder mehr geübt.


----------



## singletrailer67 (6. November 2019)

isenegger schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie haben die Kolben zuerst geklemmt bis auf einen von vier



Das hatte ich auch schon bei einer gar nicht so alten E4. Kommt bei HOPE leider recht häufig vor.


----------



## loui-w (16. November 2019)

Sorry für den Zustand der Bikes, aber putzen lohnt sich zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## dangerousD (16. November 2019)

loui-w schrieb:


> Sorry für den Zustand der Bikes, aber putzen lohnt sich zur Zeit nicht.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 938924Anhang anzeigen 938925



Sauber


----------



## mikrophon (6. Dezember 2019)

Bin gespannt wie ich mit den breiten Winterreifen zurecht komme..

#rettetdenumwerfer


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2019)

mikrophon schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie ich mit den breiten Winterreifen zurecht komme..
> 
> #rettetdenumwerfer



Maxxis MaxxTerra als Winterreifen? Hmm, hoffentlich wird's ein milder Winter  ?


----------



## mikrophon (9. Dezember 2019)

Klar, kölscher Winter halt. 
Sind auch eher Reifen für den Winter (und das Frühjahr, und den Sommer..), oder einfach "meine neuen Reifen".
MaxxTerra wurde bewusst gewählt.

Ob ich 2,5" vorne gut finde bleibt nach wie vor offen.


----------



## herrundmeister (10. Dezember 2019)

Das Dirtrad ist fertig. Meine sowie @a.nienie Restekiste wurden stark beansprucht. Silberne Sattelstütze suche ich noch.




Und noch ein BFE befindet sich im Aufbau.
Die RS SID wird gerade noch kindgerecht getuned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielbo (16. Dezember 2019)

....wollte auch schon immer mal so ein Teilbild machen....


----------



## Tony- (16. Dezember 2019)

Ich würd's genau so aufbauen! Wer brauch schon diese Laufräder..


----------



## Tony- (16. Dezember 2019)

Danielbo schrieb:


> ....wollte auch schon immer mal so ein Teilbild machen....


Flare Max in L?


----------



## Danielbo (16. Dezember 2019)

Laufräder tzzz.... 



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Flare Max in L?


Ja genau!


----------



## Eaven (16. Dezember 2019)

Eine Kette wäre auch nicht schlecht....wird schick


----------



## Erbse73 (17. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die Preise mal purzeln in ferner Zukunft schlage ich beim FlareMAX auch zu …..die Farbe ist der Hammer.
aber bis es soweit sein wird mache ich das Banshee noch mal fit für die nächste Saison.


----------



## din_format (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mir heute mal nen Stahlfederdämpfer montiert, mal schauen ob mir der Trend was bringt. War gar nicht so einfach, der Dämpfer ist eigentlich zu lang. Musste mir erst ne neue Dämpferaufnahme fräsen. Hoffe ich kanns die nächsten Tage mal testen, dann wird die neue Aufnahme noch schön gemacht.


----------



## din_format (18. Dezember 2019)

...noch ne andere Ansicht, damits auch dem Trend folgend etwas länger aussieht als so von der Seite... ?


----------



## Schibbl (19. Dezember 2019)

Ein sehr schönes neues Promo-Vid von Cotic. Da wünsche ich mir gleich eins vom Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (19. Dezember 2019)

Bin nun mit meinem neuen alten auch fertig geworden.


----------



## Nussketier (20. Dezember 2019)

Huhu,

mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch einen Golf 7 als Limousine und kann mir sagen ob da ein Rocket oder ein SolarisMax  (Vorderrad ausgebaut, Rücksitze umgelegt) ohne viel Gemurkse reinpasst?

Gruss und Danke
Olli


----------



## Schibbl (20. Dezember 2019)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> ... einen Golf 7 als Limousine und kann mir sagen ob da ein Rocket oder ein SolarisMax  (Vorderrad ausgebaut, Rücksitze umgelegt) ohne viel Gemurkse reinpasst?
> ...


Ich vermute eher nicht. In den letzten Golf Mietwagen (k.A. was das aktuell für eine Version ist) passte gerade mal mein Rennrad mit 102cm Radstand rein. Ohne Vorderrad, mit Hinterrad.


----------



## Eaven (20. Dezember 2019)

@Danielbo ....und? Wir wollen sehen!


----------



## Eaven (20. Dezember 2019)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch einen Golf 7 als Limousine und kann mir sagen ob da ein Rocket oder ein SolarisMax  (Vorderrad ausgebaut, Rücksitze umgelegt) ohne viel Gemurkse reinpasst?



....Beifahrersitz ganz nach vorne, und an dem Sitz die Lehne steil, dann geht da ja einiges in einen Kofferraum. Leider dann aber eben auch kein Beifahrer/in mehr


----------



## MrE (20. Dezember 2019)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch einen Golf 7 als Limousine und kann mir sagen ob da ein Rocket oder ein SolarisMax  (Vorderrad ausgebaut, Rücksitze umgelegt) ohne viel Gemurkse reinpasst?
> 
> ...





Ist ein xl Rahmen Solaris erste oder zweite Generation und passt wenn das Forderrad und die Sattelstütze ausgebaut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielbo (20. Dezember 2019)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Danielbo ....und? Wir wollen sehen!


Sneakpeak. Jetzt Zwangspause wegen Weihnachtsfremdsteuerung


----------



## Nussketier (21. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Da muss der Händler wohl mal in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir zusehen, wie ich das Rad in den Kofferraum werfe...
Gibt es Empfehlungen bezüglich eines Heckträgers für die Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Dezember 2019)

Hier mal mein Rad:


----------



## Danielbo (3. Januar 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Eine Kette wäre auch nicht schlecht....wird schick


Jetzt mit Kette! ? Frohes Neues!!!


----------



## Danielbo (3. Januar 2020)

Rollt gut um den Block mit seinen 15kg.... jetzt steht noch Abstimmung an.


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Januar 2020)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Kette! ? Frohes Neues!!!Anhang anzeigen 959739Anhang anzeigen 959740


Schönes Flare haste da aufgebaut und ich wünsche mir demnächst noch ein schönes Bild bei Tageslicht in der ?


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Januar 2020)

Das Rad für den Junior ist fertig


----------



## Danielbo (5. Januar 2020)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Schönes Flare haste da aufgebaut und ich wünsche mir demnächst noch ein schönes Bild bei Tageslicht in der ?



Bitte, wie bestellt ?


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Januar 2020)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Bitte, wie bestellt ?
> Anhang anzeigen 960800Anhang anzeigen 960801Anhang anzeigen 960802Anhang anzeigen 960803Anhang anzeigen 960804


Sehr nett und danke für die schönen Fotos


----------



## spooky1980 (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz aus neopren für einen Mk2 soul empfehlen ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (11. Januar 2020)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen Kettenstrebenschutz aus neopren für einen Mk2 soul empfehlen ?.


....wie wäre es mit einem original Cotic Neo? Den könnte ich dir senden/verkaufen. Bei Bedarf bitte PN an mich.


----------



## chandrasonic (12. Januar 2020)

BFe muss mit...
Rahmengröße S CMYK...aufgebaut mit 140mm Pike und -1.5° Works Components Headset. Bisher das Rad mit den höchsten Spaßfaktor....ob Hometrail, Mittelgebirge oder Endurorennen. Geht alles...


----------



## John_Boy (13. Januar 2020)

Seepferdchen, ist ja mega


----------



## Schwimmer (13. Januar 2020)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Seepferdchen, ist ja mega



Das BFe ist ein Gesamtkunschdwerg ...  



chandrasonic schrieb:


> BFe muss mit...
> Rahmengröße S CMYK...aufgebaut mit 140mm Pike und -1.5° Works Components Headset. Bisher das Rad mit den höchsten Spaßfaktor....ob Hometrail, Mittelgebirge oder Endurorennen. Geht alles...Anhang anzeigen 963618Anhang anzeigen 963619Anhang anzeigen 963620




Hast Du eigentlich scaled sizing in umgekehrter Anordnung?
Das Hinterrad sieht irgendwie größer aus


----------



## chandrasonic (13. Januar 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das BFe ist ein Gesamtkunschdwerg ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht vielleicht nur ungünstig. Beides 27.5


----------



## guitarman-3000 (13. Januar 2020)

chandrasonic schrieb:


> Steht vielleicht nur ungünstig. Beides 27.5
> Anhang anzeigen 964275


Schön, daß bei den Froeaters jetzt auch n Cotic mitmischt! Grüße an den Monsterq


----------



## chandrasonic (14. Januar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Schön, daß bei den Froeaters jetzt auch n Cotic mitmischt! Grüße an den Monsterq


Da hatte ich vor längerer Zeit die Ehre zwei Jahre mitzufahren. Damals noch mit einem Orange P7. Immerhin auch Stahl und britisch.
Nun bin ich schon länger wieder im Norden ansässig....


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Januar 2020)

chandrasonic schrieb:


> Steht vielleicht nur ungünstig. Beides 27.5
> Anhang anzeigen 964275



Ja, so isses besser, es wirkt auch so viel schlichter ...


----------



## Eaven (15. Januar 2020)

chandrasonic schrieb:


> ..Nun bin ich schon länger wieder im Norden ansässig....


...in Lüneburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chandrasonic (15. Januar 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> ...in Lüneburg?


Ja genau. SaltCityRider jetzt...


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. Januar 2020)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> mal was anderes: Hat jemand von euch einen Golf 7 als Limousine und kann mir sagen ob da ein Rocket oder ein SolarisMax  (Vorderrad ausgebaut, Rücksitze umgelegt) ohne viel Gemurkse reinpasst?
> 
> ...


Ich hab nen Golf 7 und ein FlareMAX in L. VR raus, funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Lenker am besten in den Fußraum eintauchen.


----------



## herrundmeister (16. Januar 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Das Rad für den Junior ist fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 960173Anhang anzeigen 960174


hat von euch jemand bei diesem Modell ein Loch für eine Remote Stütze gebohrt? Die Führung würde dann entlang der Flaschenhalterschrauben erfolgen.


----------



## aju (24. Januar 2020)

Unsere Cotic MTBs...


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2020)

Eins fehlt noch, dann wäre es für jeden Wochentag eins  _duckundweg_


----------



## Tony- (25. Januar 2020)

Ein Flare oder Rocket für Sonntags und Feiertage?..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomybike (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## aju (25. Januar 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Eins fehlt noch, dann wäre es für jeden Wochentag eins  _duckundweg_


Die Cotics für die Wochentage gibt es schon


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Januar 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Die Cotics für die Wochentage gibt es schon



A c h t Cotics für z w e i  Jungs  , Reschpekt


----------



## aju (25. Januar 2020)

Das Escapade gehört meiner Frau. Also nur 7 Cotics für zwei Jungs


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Januar 2020)

aju schrieb:


> Das Escapade gehört meiner Frau. *Also nur 7 Cotics für zwei Jungs*



Na dann geht es ja noch ... ?


----------



## bergfiets (9. Februar 2020)

Wurde  vergangenen Frühling auch vom britischen Virus befallen und habe mir diesen Rahmen hier bestellt. Dass meine Sonntags-Jungs  damit so gut die Berge herunter kommmen, hat zur Entscheidung beigetragen (ihr seid quasi mitverantwortlich!!!). Mittlerweile ist der Aufbau fahrbereit und überzeugt auf ganzer Linie! Wie habe ich es die Jahre zuvor nur ohne ausgehalten? Und wann ist endlich Frühling?!


----------



## dangerousD (9. Februar 2020)

@bergfiets schöner, robuster Aufbau - erinnert mich an meinen. Viel Spass damit! Titan sei Dank brauchst Du vor Korrosion keine Angst haben. Insofern brauchst Du auch nicht auf‘s Frühjahr warten, um dem Hobel die Sporen zu geben


----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2020)

Hier maleins in freier Wildbahn?








Grüße Christian


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Februar 2020)

Waschtag


----------



## GT97 (15. Februar 2020)

Meine Frau würde ausrasten. Selbst wenn ich ihr Rad da rein stellen würde.
Sie hat aber auch noch kein Cotic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (15. Februar 2020)

GT97 schrieb:


> Meine Frau würde ausrasten. Selbst wenn ich ihr Rad da rein stellen würde.
> Sie hat aber auch noch kein Cotic


Ich verkaufe es Ihr gerne ?


----------



## PaNick (15. Februar 2020)

Und noch was aktuelles von heute






Grüße Christian


----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Waschtag
> Anhang anzeigen 980660


Schon scheiße mit dem Longshot...


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. März 2020)

So meines ist jetzt auch fast fertig, fehlt nur noch die Hope Bremsanlage


----------



## georgauf (11. März 2020)

amtliche Übersetzung


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2020)

als ehemaliger singlespeeder sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Waschtag



Wieso wäscht du ein sauberes Bike?


----------



## herrundmeister (11. März 2020)

Weil der Schlamm zuviel wiegt für den Versand


----------



## Schwimmer (11. März 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieso wäscht du ein sauberes Bike?



Er ist Schwabe, das bedeutet das Putzen und das Sparen sind hier Tugenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Er ist Schwabe...


es wurden schon leute für weniger...


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2020)

Oh Oh...


----------



## herrundmeister (12. März 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Er ist Schwabe, das bedeutet das Putzen und das Sparen sind hier Tugenden!


hat euer Geo Lehrer keine Deutschlandkarte aufgehängt? Ich verrate Dir ein Geheimnis: Deutshcland geht hinter Karlsruhe noch gute 200km weiter gen Süden, und nach Freiburg kommen immer noch 60km.


----------



## Schwimmer (12. März 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> hat euer Geo Lehrer keine Deutschlandkarte aufgehängt? Ich verrate Dir ein Geheimnis: Deutshcland geht hinter Karlsruhe noch gute 200km weiter gen Süden, und nach Freiburg kommen immer noch 60km.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 993733




Ich dachte Du kommst aus Stuttgart, da habe ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## jengo78 (12. März 2020)

Mal neue Bremsscheiben gegönnt!??


----------



## fskbln (14. März 2020)

Cotic FlareMAX Gen2 - Es ist Liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2020)

fskbln schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 995169
> Cotic FlareMAX Gen2 - Es ist Liebe


Black beauty 
Nur die Reifen wären nix für mich...


----------



## jengo78 (14. März 2020)

fskbln schrieb:


> Cotic FlareMAX Gen2 - Es ist Liebe



Absolut geile Maschine! Viel Spaß brauch ich dir nicht wünschen, kommt automatisch ?

was wiegt denn die Maschine in dem Aufbau?


----------



## Eaven (14. März 2020)

@fskbln Gratulation, sehr toller Aufbau!


----------



## fskbln (15. März 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Absolut geile Maschine! Viel Spaß brauch ich dir nicht wünschen, kommt automatisch ?
> 
> was wiegt denn die Maschine in dem Aufbau?



Es fährt sich schön verspielt und klettert sich erfreulich gut. Die Tabelle sagt 13,45 KG und die Waage genau 14 KG für Größe S.


----------



## jengo78 (15. März 2020)

14kg find ich ja echt genial leicht für nen Stahlfully ?
Hammer


----------



## georgauf (15. März 2020)

fskbln schrieb:


> Es fährt sich schön verspielt und klettert sich erfreulich gut. Die Tabelle sagt 13,45 KG und die Waage genau 14 KG für Größe S.



Sehr geil, und optisch echt ein Wahnsinn, viel Spaß damit.
Und, ein halbes Kilo summiert sich echt schnell duch Kleinigkeiten, aber das einzusparen zahlt sich find ich fast nicht aus, außer halt zB bei Laufrädern wenns leicht möglich ist..


----------



## green-frog-love (23. März 2020)

neue Reifen und Pedale, die Stütze ist schon etwas länger her...nun heißt es geduldig sein bis man wieder in die Berge darf...


----------



## Nussketier (24. März 2020)

Coole Karre. Mit den Skinwalls macht das richtig was her. Leider werden die immer so schnell schmuddelig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2020)

Aber die fleischfarbenen Griffe...


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2020)

hat esi kein pörbl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green-frog-love (24. März 2020)

ich fahr doch nur bei trockenheit...=) ja das pink...ich wollte die esi´s mal probieren (und mir gefallen sie von der haptik richtig gut) und da man ja eh nie das genau gleiche pörpel bekommt (siehe gabel decals) dachte ich...dafür hab ich aber noch die pinken blenden an den maguras...und zur not liegen auch noch...
liebe grüße!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. März 2020)

Bin auch schwer positiv überrascht von den ESIs. Fast schon so gut wie Ruffians.


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. März 2020)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> neue Reifen und Pedale, die Stütze ist schon etwas länger her...nun heißt es geduldig sein bis man wieder in die Berge darf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1000636


Scharfer Hobel und schöne Details! Auch das schönste KB auf der Welt...ShiftUp!


----------



## Schwimmer (25. März 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber die fleischfarbenen Griffe...





Malte, die wären doch was für Deinen blend-a-dent-Flitzer ....


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. März 2020)

Blend-a-dent
Nur lila Kleinteile.


----------



## wamske (2. April 2020)

Hi guys, I bought my Pike from @f00f (thanks for that  ) and he suggested to put my Cotic FlareMax here too. So; here it is!






Frame: Cotic FlareMax Longshot XL '18
Damper: Cane Creek Air Inline
Fork: RS Pike RCT3 DebonAir 140mm
Headset: Cane Creek Forty
Cockpit: Race Face Atlas 760mm + 40mm stem, ESI Extra Chunky grips
Brakes: Hope Race E4/X2 + Hope 203/183 rotors
drive line: RF Turbine 32t Blackspire, XT 11speed, 11-42 Cassette, KMC chain
Pedals: Superstar Nano stealth
Wheels: ECC hubs non boost, DT Swiss spokes and Ryde Edge 29 rims
Tires: Maxxis DHF 2.5WT, DHRII 2.4WT 
Saddle:  Fizik Gobi
dropper: RS Reverb 150, 1X remote

Some pics from the maidenrun:

























Close call on the bikerack  





Conclusion: way different then my steel LTHT Onza Payoff, but I love it!


ps: mein Deutsch ist nicht so güt


----------



## alterknochen (2. April 2020)

nice bike....

just be careful by overtaking other cars....


----------



## wamske (2. April 2020)

alterknochen schrieb:


> nice bike....
> 
> just be careful by overtaking other cars....




I will 
Btw; it's not that the car is very narrow


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2020)

More important: Be careful while overtaking other bikers! But keep in mind that you'd be even faster on a Rocket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (6. April 2020)

Ahoi! 
Hat jemand zufällig von diesen Kabelführungsdinger vom Rocket über und mag sie mir verkaufen? Meine sind mittlerweile bis auf einen alle kaputt, der Deckel klemmt nicht mehr oder ist durch irgendwas zerstört worden. Für den Hinweis auf eine vernünftige Alternative wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## fskbln (6. April 2020)

Alternative 1: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-3-fac...vYx0ivHRFhTju7hqwQCbuJgqoPdqVkTBoC9lwQAvD_BwE

Alternative 2: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-3-fach-kabelklemme-743698?product_shape=Standard&article_size=Standard

Alternative 3: Email an *[email protected]*


----------



## Nussketier (6. April 2020)

Mit denen erstgenannten von Rose gehe ich mal ins Rennen. Danke!


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2020)

Es gab Zuwachs... 



So schnell wird man seine Räder los... Die Freundin fährt einmal mit dem BFe und will es dann nicht mehr hergeben. Da "musste" jetzt praktisch ein Zweites her.
Dafür durfte jetzt nach noch nicht ganz 10 Jahren das alte Ragley in den Ruhestand gehen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2020)

Alternative 0: Kabelbinder.

Will hier eigentlich jemand ne Rakete der 3. Generation in M loswerden?


----------



## zec (29. April 2020)

Fesch - ist das schon der aktuelle Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (29. April 2020)

Mein BFe hat ein paar neue Teile bekommen: Sattelstütze, Lenker und LRS. Besonders der LRS macht das Bike wieder um so viel besser. Hatte vorher den Syntace C33i drinnen, der zwar schön leicht ist aber leider auch bretthart. Zumindest in Kombination mit einem Hardtail und meinen 60kg.
Den neuen LRS habe ich mir wieder vom Laufradbauer meiner Vertrauens (Klempner Wheels) aufbauen lassen und der gibt mir genau das Stück Komfort, das ich am Hardtail haben will. Auf der heutigen Hausrunde lag das Bike auf der Abfahrt deutlich "satter" am Trail. Kein Vergleich zum Syntace, bei dem das Bike gefühlt ordentlich hin und her peppelte. Zusammen mit der neuen Dämpfung in der Pike (Wechsel von RCT3 auf RC2) in Verbindung mit dem AWK-Tuning ergibt das ein tolles Fahrgefühl  !


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2020)

zec schrieb:


> ist das schon der aktuelle Rahmen?



Ja.
Die Unterschiede in den Winkeln am Steuer- und Sitzrohr sieht man fast nicht, spürt sie aber beim Fahren sofort.
Vermutlich durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel passt meine Kombi aus Vorbau/Lenker/Spacer vom alten Rad nichtmehr ans Neue, ohne das der Trigger am Oberrohr einschlägt falls es den Lenker mal rumdrehen sollte.
Da muss ich mal noch nach einem passenden Vorbau schauen der etwas länger ist - mit den 35mm die jetzt dran sind ist das Ganze schon sehr quirlig. Vielleicht aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache. Wird man sehen.
Kommt mir aber vielleicht auch alles nur so vor, weil schwarz ohnehin schneller ist als blau.


----------



## zec (29. April 2020)

Dass es sich anders fährt glaube ich sofort - liegt aber vermutlich mehr an den geänderten Winkeln als an der Farbe  . Hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Die sollen ja ordentlich zugelegt haben.


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. April 2020)

Hab leider nur das komplette Rad gewogen (13,4) Mir ist auch erst eingefallen nur den Rahmen zu wiegen als ich schon angefangen hatte es aufzubauen.
Das Rad hat insgesamt nicht ganz 100g mehr drauf als das Alte. Teile sind da beim letzten Wiegen bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau identisch gewesen.
Die Transfer wiegt allein schon einiges mehr als die KindShock, Vorbau ist zu vernachlässigen, viel Mehrgewicht kann es also nicht sein am Rahmen.


----------



## jengo78 (1. Mai 2020)

@flachmaennchen 

hast du auch ein paar größere Bilder von dem BFE in schwarz ??
Gefällt mir das Teil.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (7. Mai 2020)

Leider kein BFe in sunny Yellow bekommen , dann eben ein Rocket !


----------



## fskbln (7. Mai 2020)

So ein BFE in Sunny Yellow ist schon ein Traum, das Rocket dagegen eine Wucht. Viel Freude mit deiner ?.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Mai 2020)

Fahrbericht!


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Mai 2020)

Leude, ich verkaufe kurzfristig mein Rocket 275, Größe M, der zweiten Generation (2016) ohne Dämpfer zu sehr fairem Kurs und würde mich freuen, wenn es bei jemandem von euch landet. Das Rad hat einiges gesehen, ist aber neben der Optik gut in Schuss. Einzige Ausnahme: die Kettenstrebe ist vom Reifen auf der Schweißnaht zum Yoke vom Reifen angekerbt, allerdings auch schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr. Ich bin grade mit Cotic in Kontakt, ob es ggf. Ersatz gäbe. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand (eventuell auch mit Laufradsatz) den Rahmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2020)

Das neue Rad wird grade foliert. Wichtigstes neues Teil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John_Boy (14. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Leude, ich verkaufe kurzfristig mein Rocket 275, Größe M, der zweiten Generation (2016) ohne Dämpfer zu sehr fairem Kurs und würde mich freuen, wenn es bei jemandem von euch landet.


was heisst fair ? Frage für einen Kollegen von mir der will auf Fully umsteigen. Unsere Sekte braucht mehr Jünger.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2020)

John_Boy schrieb:


> was heisst fair ? Frage für einen Kollegen von mir der will auf Fully umsteigen. Unsere Sekte braucht mehr Jünger.



Grade eben weggegangen. Sorry.


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin

erstmal sorry wegen OT
@John_Boy 
Ich oute mich mal als Käufer des Rocket.
Ich habe da einen ziemlich experimentellen Aufbau vor,
falls das Ganze nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das denke
wird der Rahmen wohl wieder frei.
Soll ich Euch dann Bescheid geben? Könnte aber etwas dauern.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Nussketier (14. Mai 2020)

Experimentell bedeutet?


----------



## write-only (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe ja auf ein Cyclogravity Downgravel mit 180mm Gabel und Dropbar.


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2020)

Bin nicht so der Erklärbär aber ich probiers mal.

Ein Tourenrad mit wenig Federweg (vorne und hinten etwa gleich viel),
keine moderne long and low Geo aber auch nicht Oldschool Tourenrad, Tretlagerhöhe so das man auch technische Sachen bergauf fahren kann,
mit der Möglichkeit notfalls einen Umwerfer zu montieren, schnippi Stützen
tauglich, muß gröbere Mißhandlungen tolerieren, auch deshalb kein Plastik-
rahmen.

Das ist so das grobe Lastenheft meiner Version der Wollmilchsau
für längere Touren (60-100 km) mit technisch/fies bergauf und
Spaß auf Singletrails bergab. Alles Naturstrecken ohne gebauten Kram
aber dafür mit ständigem bergauf/-ab Wechsel.

Keine Ahnung wie man so ein Rad nennt......

Gruß Marc


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2020)

Also kürzere Gabel und Dämpfer mit ~190x45?


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2020)

Dämpfer 200x57 mit Hubbegrenzung und 29er Gabel.
Geo feintuning über die Federwege, vielleicht Offset Buchsen
und hoffentlich ohne Winkelsteuersatz.

Das ist so der grobe Plan, mal sehen wieweit der Rahmen
der Cotic geotabelle entspricht 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2020)

Klingt interessant. Kürzerer Dämpfer wäre halt eine Idee, da das Tretlager ohnehin auf der hohen Seite ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2020)

Laut Tabelle nicht viel höher als beim 1.Gen. Flare.
So um die 10mm je nach Variante.
Und da setzt die Kurbel gerne mal auf.

Ich bau einfach mal auf und dann macht Versuch kluch, oder so.


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Mai 2020)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Laut Tabelle nicht viel höher als beim 1.Gen. Flare.
> So um die 10mm je nach Variante.
> Und da setzt die Kurbel gerne mal auf.



Yap...so isset!


----------



## Nussketier (14. Mai 2020)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Dämpfer 200x57 mit Hubbegrenzung und 29er Gabel.
> Geo feintuning über die Federwege, vielleicht Offset Buchsen
> und hoffentlich ohne Winkelsteuersatz.
> 
> ...


Auch mit 29er Laufrad?


----------



## kasimir2 (15. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin,

ja auch mit 29er Vorderrad.
Hatte in der Vergangenheit ganz gute Erfahrungen
mit 26/27.5 Mullet  Aufbauten, hoffe mal das benimmt
sich mit 27.5/29 ähnlich gut.

Gruß Marc


----------



## John_Boy (15. Mai 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Grade eben weggegangen. Sorry.


Nicht weiter tragisch. Es scheint ja in gute Hände zu kommen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2020)

Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (17. Mai 2020)

Mein Rocket erhielt einen neuen Antrieb und endlich Stealth-Decals für die Gabel. Kommt tatsächlich besser .


----------



## Eaven (17. Mai 2020)

@zec   Benchmark, die Kiste gefällt mir jedes Mal wenn du ein neues Bild einstellst


----------



## zec (17. Mai 2020)

@Eaven: Danke   . Und mir gefällt das Bike noch mehr, wenn ich damit einen Trail runter düsen kann. Das Rocket hat mich auf jeden Fall zu einem schnelleren Fahrer gemacht.
Bin schon gespannt, ob ich den Umstieg beim Kettenblatt von 28Z auf 30Z merken werde. Hinterbau ist ja für 30Z optimiert.


----------



## zec (21. Mai 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, ob ich den Umstieg beim Kettenblatt von 28Z auf 30Z merken werde. Hinterbau ist ja für 30Z optimiert.


So, bin heute das erste Mal die Hausrunde mit dem neuen Antrieb und dem größeren Kettenblatt gefahren - das macht für mich auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied. Der Pedalrückschlag ist spürbar kleiner und dadurch der Hinterbau deutlich smoother. Gemerkt habe ich es vor allem bei Wurzeln. Würde auch sagen, dass meine Beine weniger schnell müde wurde. Da bin ich schon gespannt auf die ersten wirklich langen und ruppigen Abfahrten. Bin begeistert   .


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2020)

Das ist mir auch schon annodazumals an der Ur-Rakete aufgefallen, dass der Droplink Hinterbau sehr sensibel auf eine nicht so vorgesehene Antriebs-Übersetzung reagiert.


----------



## chandrasonic (24. Mai 2020)

So...dann will ich auch Mal:
Rocket in S auf den Hometrails. Vielen Dank an @zec für den Rat bezüglich der Sattelstütze. Ich bin erstmal bei 125mm geblieben da die Beinchen dann wohl doch zu kurz sind für die notwendige Einstecktiefe.
Noch bin ich am experimentieren welche Anzahl an Volumen Spacern wohl am geeignetsten erscheint. Läuft aber schonmal gut.....gewöhnen muss ich mich noch etwas an die niedrigen Pedalen die mir auch schon mal einen Abwurf beschert haben.


----------



## Eaven (24. Mai 2020)

Nice bike! Willkommen in der Cotic-Community


----------



## chandrasonic (24. Mai 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nice bike! Willkommen in der Cotic-Community


Dankeschön..... wobei ich ja durch das BFe schon länger dabei bin.


----------



## chandrasonic (25. Mai 2020)

zec schrieb:


> Mein Rocket erhielt einen neuen Antrieb und endlich Stealth-Decals für die Gabel. Kommt tatsächlich besser .


@zec darf man fragen wie viel Federweg du vorne hast? Im direkten Vergleich sieht das fast wie 170mm aus...kann aber auch täuschen da ich ja auch noch den mudhugger dran habe.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2020)

Ich sehe grade, dass du aus LG kommst. Da könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren gehen @chandrasonic 
Wir (@Bloemfontein ) würden gerne mal wieder die Jumptrails am alten Truppenübungsgelände fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (25. Mai 2020)

@chandrasonic : An meinem Rocket fahre ich eine 160mm Pike. Schade, dass das bei dir mit der 150er Stütze nicht geklappt hat. Wirkt das am Foto nur so oder fährst du ein 26" HR?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2020)

Es steht 27.5 drauf. Sieht aber so aus, stimmt.


----------



## chandrasonic (25. Mai 2020)

zec schrieb:


> @chandrasonic : An meinem Rocket fahre ich eine 160mm Pike. Schade, dass das bei dir mit der 150er Stütze nicht geklappt hat. Wirkt das am Foto nur so oder fährst du ein 26" HR?


@zec 27.5 vorne und hinten, steht vielleicht etwas schräg. Vielleicht nehme ich die Stütze nochmal in Angriff.... jetzt aber fahren statt schrauben.

@Lord Shadow gerne. Derzeit allerdings schwierig da die Vereinsgelände nur und ausschließlich Vereinsmitgliedern nach Anmeldung zur Verfügung stehen.
Diese Auflagen bestehen  bis auf weiteres.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Mai 2020)

@chandrasonic Verständlich und sinnvoll. Ich muss auch grade nicht Zug fahren. Aber gerne, wenn die Luft wieder rein ist.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juni 2020)

Bei manchen Dingen frag ich mich, warum ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab...







Fährt sich genial!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2020)

Alter  Wir haben einen Gewinner!
Endlich ein Gravelbike, mit dem man auch mal 6m Doubles springen kann.


----------



## Eaven (2. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Dingen frag ich mich, warum ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab...
> Anhang anzeigen 1075102
> 
> Fährt sich genial!


....Cool, ist das Photoshop oder passt die Gabelfarbe 1:1 zur Rahmenfarbe?! Das wird ja einen Run auf gebrauchte Solaris Rahmen auslösen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juli 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....Cool, ist das Photoshop oder passt die Gabelfarbe 1:1 zur Rahmenfarbe?! Das wird ja einen Run auf gebrauchte Solaris Rahmen auslösen


Passt zufällig 1:1. 
Der Run wird ausbleiben: wenn, dann musst Du auch die Gabel gebraucht suchen ?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juli 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Passt zufällig 1:1.
> Der Run wird ausbleiben: wenn, dann musst Du auch die Gabel gebraucht suchen ?


die Gabel gab es auch in orange . Verdammt, ich habe meines doch zu günstig verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raui (4. Juli 2020)

Neue Aufkleber für´s Unterrohr 
In Ermangelung an Originalware kurzerhand selbst gemacht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Juli 2020)

Wo ich das Ding von der Seite sehe: Wenn man einen DPX2 kopfüber und falsch rum einbaut, könnten da fast eine Flasche und ein richtiger Dämpfer reinpassen.


----------



## WOBRider (7. Juli 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wo ich das Ding von der Seite sehe: Wenn man einen DPX2 kopfüber und falsch rum einbaut, könnten da fast eine Flasche und ein richtiger Dämpfer reinpassen.



Das überlege ich auch schon länger. 
Bei den Polygon Bikes ist der Dämpfer auch "verkehrt" eingebaut


----------



## din_format (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hab das mal mit nem Marzocchi Rocco Coil versucht. Geht so wie auf den Bildern gezeigt mit 600ml Flasche und modifiziertem Flaschenhalter.
Piggy nach unten und nach hinten geht bei dem alten unfahrbar kurzen Rahmen nicht. Würde beim Einfedern ans Unterrohr anstoßen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juli 2020)

Das ja auch schon Gen. 2.


----------



## din_format (9. Juli 2020)

ja, aber trotzdem noch viel kürzer als die aktuellen Geometrien. Mir taugts, fühl mich wohl drauf.
konnte den Dämpfer nur nicht lange testen, war nach drei Fahrten undicht am TST-Hebel. Muss ihn unbedingt mal reparieren lassen, sonst war es ganz umsonst die passende Dämpferaufnahme zu fräsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (10. Juli 2020)

Das ist doch eine echte Auszeichnung, oder? Jordi hat sicher beste connections, kennt jeden in der Bikeindustrie und kauft in Sheffield!









Nebenbei, ein echt sympathischer und cooler Typ


----------



## MasterAss (13. Juli 2020)

Neues Spielzeug ?


----------



## Eaven (22. Juli 2020)

Ein paar von euch kennen den echt netten Sam ja von der letzten Demo Veranstaltung. Lange ist es her 

Sein neues Bike ist der Hammer. Er hat echt gebibbert ob er die Gabel bekommt. Klar, die Cotic Jungs haben sehr gute Connections zu CC, aber es war bis zum Schluß nicht klar ob er eine von diesen Gabeln bekommen würde.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (22. Juli 2020)

Sauberer Style


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2020)

das knallt!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2020)

Mein Soul Mk.2 ist wieder auf 100mm runter mit 680mm Flatbar und vorne 34T Kettenblatt. Müssen nur noch wieder etwas schnellere Schlappen drauf und ne Stütze mit Setback fehlt noch 
Das Ding dürfte ich jetzt schon 12 Jahre oder so haben 
Das SolarisMAX muss leider noch warten.


----------



## McHaggis (24. Juli 2020)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Das Ding dürfte ich jetzt schon 12 Jahre oder so haben



Zeitlos schön. 

Aber was ist das da für ein Gebammel am Lenker? Sieht das nur von der Seite so vollgepackt aus?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2020)

McHaggis schrieb:


> Zeitlos schön.
> 
> Aber was ist das da für ein Gebammel am Lenker? Sieht das nur von der Seite so vollgepackt aus?



Meinte 10 Jahre, 12 sind zuviel  Genau genommen 9 Jahre, hab ich gerade nochmal geprüft.
Ne da sind nur zwei SLX Bremshebel, der NX Shifter und ne Klingel. Ist aufm Foto nur schlecht getroffen. Klingel muss eh noch getauscht werden, hatte nur ekine andere und die ist bei mir essentiell


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Juli 2020)

McHaggis schrieb:


> Zeitlos schön.
> 
> Aber was ist das da für ein Gebammel am Lenker? Sieht das nur von der Seite so vollgepackt aus?



... und fahren lässt es sich obendrein noch sehr ge!l ...


----------



## din_format (24. Juli 2020)

Letzte Woche Samstag mal in der Pfalz gewesen, Felsenwanderweg, fast zu viel Trails am Ende des Tages...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radzwei (25. Juli 2020)

din_format schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Samstag mal in der Pfalz gewesen, Felsenwanderweg, ..


Zuviel Trails? Wo findet man das Paradies? 
Das wäre was für meine Urlaubsolang. 

Radzwei


----------



## anderson (26. Juli 2020)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, Felsenwanderweg in Rodalpen. geht eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf Trail, auf einer Höhe rund um Rodalpen. Der Weg ist auf jeden Fall schön, für mich aber fast ein wenig langweilig, da es keine längeren Abwärtspassagen gibt.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, Felsenwanderweg in Rodalpen. geht eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf Trail, auf einer Höhe rund um Rodalpen. Der Weg ist auf jeden Fall schön, für mich aber fast ein wenig langweilig, da es keine längeren Abwärtspassagen gibt.


ideale strecke für das starre mtb


----------



## din_format (26. Juli 2020)

Jetzt hab ich grad gemerkt, dass das im Falschen Faden gelandet ist, sollte eigentlich zu "Heute mit dem Cotic unterwegs".
Ja, war in Rodalben, Fully war schon ok. Ich fands richtig gut, waren Abends ordentlich platt, das dauernde auf und ab ist echt anstrengen. Außerdem hat uns ein wenig die Aussicht gefehlt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (31. Juli 2020)

So jetzt gleiche Stelle, Sattelstütze mit Setback und Lenker von vorn  Die Ardent bleiben erstmal drauf für den Stoneman Miriquidi in silber, sicher ist sicher


----------



## McHaggis (9. August 2020)

Sooo... dann will ich auch mal. Der neue Solaris-Rahmen kam Anfang der Woche an, ist fertig aufgebaut und hat heute seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich gebracht. So sauber wird die Kiste vermutlich nur noch selten sein.


An sich - logischerweise - nicht viel anders vom Fahrgefühl zur Vorgänger-Version, aber das eine Grad mehr Sitzwinkel hilft definitiv, um den Sattel endlich in die Idealposition zu bekommen. Ich bin noch am Feinjustieren, aber in etwa passt es jetzt.

Die 203er Trickstuff-Scheiben wollen sich bei meinen wenigen Höhenmetern auch noch nicht 100%ig einschleifen, aber das wird schon noch. So kommt jetzt für meine Begriffe zumindest genug Dampf von der Piccola (leider ü90 kg Lebendgewicht derzeit ).


----------



## jengo78 (9. August 2020)

Auch ne Lösung mit dem Übermalen des Logos ??


----------



## McHaggis (10. August 2020)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Auch ne Lösung mit dem Übermalen des Logos





Aktuell ist es noch schwarzes Panzertape... wird noch finalisiert, sobald ich ein Stückchen schwarze, glänzende Klebefolie aufgetrieben habe. Mit der schwarzen Umrandung kann ich mich aber generell besser anfreunden, als mit dem neuen Headbadge.


----------



## dangerousD (15. August 2020)

So, bei mir gab es auch mal wieder Nachwuchs. Bin schon lange um so ein Rad für zügiges Überlandfahren rum geschlichen... und letztens dann über eine gebrauchte Strassenratte in top Zustand gestolpert. So kam es bei mir an:





Dank Singlespeed sehr leicht, fuhr sich auch gut. Aber diese Krummlenker-Sache hat mich gereizt... also Umbau auf Krummlenker und 1x10. Heute die erste Krummlenker-Runde gedreht. Bisschen Wald, bisschen Radweg, bisschen Strasse. Max. Speed 74,2km/h ? Fazit: macht Spass. Aber bergauf fährt‘s auch nicht von allein ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green-frog-love (15. August 2020)

so! mal alle zusammen. das escapade mk1(?) wird zum gehobenen stadt-/kinderausflugs-rad, da hab ich mich mal anders orientiert. das liebste ist mir tatsächlich das solaris!




Lg!


----------



## din_format (17. August 2020)

Ich brauch auch so einen leeren Raum da kommen die Räder richtig gut zur Geltung, nur das Wesentlichste zu sehen!


----------



## Schwimmer (17. August 2020)

din_format schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch so einen leeren Raum da kommen die Räder richtig gut zur Geltung, nur das Wesentlichste zu sehen!



Möbel werden überbewertet ...


----------



## stöpsel84 (19. August 2020)

Hallo liebe Cotic Gemeinde, aufgrund von längerem Arbeitsweg und das Einstellen von Trailtouren würde ich gern mein neuwertiges Cotic Soul MK3 gegen ein Cotic Escaped abgeben. Vielleicht findet sich jemand der an einem Tausch interessiert ist.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Seniorheld (23. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich oute mich mal als stiller Mitleser?
Seit 4 Jahren bin ich schon auf einen BFe unterwegs, Anfangs noch auf dem ersten 275, dann auf dem 2017er Modell. Bei diesem hab ich mir die Kettenstrebe zerbeult und Sicherheitshalber als Winterprojekt den Nachfolger (endlich auch in XL) gegönnt, da es sich irgendwie unentspannt fährt mit dem Wissen, das was im argen ist?


Gestern hat es dann geregnet und aus dem Winter wurde ein Sommerschlussprojekt?
So weit möglich sind die Teile einfach weitergewandert.
Vorher:



Nachher:






Licht war leider nicht optimal.

Auf der Straße rollt es sich so weit ganz gut, mal schauen wie es sich Offroad schlägt?


----------



## loui-w (25. August 2020)

Schon eindeutig als Cotic zu erkennen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2020)

Die Teile sind mir egal, aber wo gibt es die Aheadkappe?


----------



## loui-w (25. August 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Teile sind mir egal, aber wo gibt es die Aheadkappe?


Sonderanfertigung, war mal ein Geschenk von meiner Ex.









						KAPZ ® custom bicycle headset top caps - bespoke personalised laser etched engraved colour
					

kapz custom headset caps for your bicycle




					www.kapz.com


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2020)

Entweder ist mein Handy zu klein oder meine Augen zu schlecht, aber was ist das besondere am cap?

bitte mal als Detail in groß, für alte Leute


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. August 2020)

loui-w schrieb:


> Schon eindeutig als Cotic zu erkennen ?Anhang anzeigen 1105202


Aha, die bb7 ist also raus!? ?


----------



## Nussketier (25. August 2020)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Entweder ist mein Handy zu klein oder meine Augen zu schlecht, aber was ist das besondere am cap?
> 
> bitte mal als Detail in groß, für alte Leute


Ich habe auch lange gesucht. Bis ich auf das Profilbild geschaut habe...


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2020)

.


----------



## fskbln (10. September 2020)

Ich bin immer noch begeistert.


----------



## bfe-le (16. September 2020)

Ein kleines aber feines Detail an meinem FlareMax??









Und ich bin immer noch begeistert von dem Bike!!
Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## bfe-le (20. September 2020)

Heute hatten meine Cotics Fototermin.....



Das BFe steht zum Verkauf.
Schon krass, wie sich die Geo innerhalb von 7 Jahren verändert hat.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Oktober 2020)

McHaggis schrieb:


> Sooo... dann will ich auch mal. Der neue Solaris-Rahmen kam Anfang der Woche an, ist fertig aufgebaut und hat heute seine Jungfernfahrt hinter sich gebracht. So sauber wird die Kiste vermutlich nur noch selten sein.
> 
> 
> An sich - logischerweise - nicht viel anders vom Fahrgefühl zur Vorgänger-Version, aber das eine Grad mehr Sitzwinkel hilft definitiv, um den Sattel endlich in die Idealposition zu bekommen. Ich bin noch am Feinjustieren, aber in etwa passt es jetzt.
> ...


SAUGEILE Ballerbude! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Oktober 2020)

Fährt hier jemand aus der Nähe von Hannover zufällig ein BfeMAX in M und würde mich mal Proberollen lassen?


----------



## DansFloor (8. November 2020)

Hallo, hab gerade entdeckt das es cotic Liebhaber in Deutschland gibt 😬
Ich fahre ein cotic Rocket Max und bin bei jeder Abfahrt neu verliebt.


----------



## Danielbo (18. November 2020)

Moin zusammen! 
Ich frage das nicht besonders zuversichtlich, da unwarscheinlich:
Hat jemand Interesse an nem 2020er Flare Max Rahmen Größe L im Tausch gegen Größe M?


----------



## jengo78 (20. November 2020)

bfe-le schrieb:


> Heute hatten meine Cotics Fototermin.....
> Anhang anzeigen 1120123
> 
> Das BFe steht zum Verkauf.
> ...


Bei dem FlareMax würde ich das BFE auch verkaufen!


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. November 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
fährt hier jemand ein Cotic ind der Farbe Mercury? 
Mich würde die Haltbarkeit kein lackierung interessieren?


----------



## Eaven (22. November 2020)

Die Farbe Mercury ist genauso haltbar wie die anderen Farben auch. Es ist ein Naßlack in guter Qualität. Zugegeben, vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal Batches, bei denen die *hellen* Farben ein wenig empfindlicher waren, dies ist aber schon 5+ Jahre her. Auch klar, die neuralgischen Flächen, wie z.B. das Unterrohr. sollte man ggf. mit Schutzfolie bekleben. Besonders dann wenn man in einem Revier mit vielen kleine Steinchen fährt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. November 2020)

Danke für die Info 👍
Hast du zufällig die Ral Nummer


----------



## Nussketier (23. November 2020)

Mein Rocket ist in mercury. Ist von Anfang an den wichtigsten Stellen abgeklebt, ingesamt aber ein sehr dankbarer Lack(?). 
Sieht nach zwei Jahren Nutzung noch tip top aus.


----------



## Eaven (23. November 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Danke für die Info 👍
> Hast du zufällig die Ral Nummer


Hi, die Taiwanesen verwenden keine RAL Farben für die Cotic Rahmen sondern YS-Farben. Dies ist ein anderer Farbcode als RAL: https://www.y-s-paint.com.tw/page/product/p03.aspx?ckind=63


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (23. November 2020)

Eaven schrieb:


> Hi, die Taiwanesen verwenden keine RAL Farben für die Cotic Rahmen sondern YS-Farben. Dies ist ein anderer Farbcode als RAL: https://www.y-s-paint.com.tw/page/product/p03.aspx?ckind=63


Uih...da mag ich aber nirgendwo draufklicken...


----------



## Ahija (24. November 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Uih...da mag ich aber nirgendwo draufklicken...








						Y. S. Paint
					

Y.S.Paint



					www.y-s-paint.com.tw
				




Halb so schlimm, wenn man die englische Seite verlinkt.


----------



## Eaven (24. November 2020)

Ihr sollt da auch gar nicht drin rumklicken  Mir ging es um einen Hinweis auf die Farbwelt von YS. Der Farbcode für Mercury ist YS 9170


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2020)

Da wird mein Lackierer wahrscheinlich nicht viel anfangen können mit YS 9170


----------



## Danielbo (25. November 2020)

Ich habe es getan  





						Enduro Rahmen: 401 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Enduro Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 401 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## yellowmug (25. November 2020)

Passt in den jüngsten Escapade Hinterbau wirklich 700 x 42er Reifen? Auf deren Seite ist ein Slick 700er Reifen drauf und ich befürchte, dass da schon die Grenze ist?! 

Hat das jemand hier schonmal ausprobiert, der was dazu sagen könnte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowmug (26. November 2020)

yellowmug schrieb:


> Passt in den jüngsten Escapade Hinterbau wirklich 700 x 42er Reifen? Auf deren Seite ist ein Slick 700er Reifen drauf und ich befürchte, dass da schon die Grenze ist?!
> 
> Hat das jemand hier schonmal ausprobiert, der was dazu sagen könnte??


im englisch-sprachigen singletrack Forum habe ich das feedback bekommen, dass laut Cotic 42 WTB Resolute rein passen dürfte. Hat das jemand hier zufällig schonmal ausprobiert? mich würde es interessieren, wie eng es an den kettenstreben wird..


----------



## sachse1 (26. November 2020)

Am alten Escapade passen 42er Resolute locker.


----------



## yellowmug (26. November 2020)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Am alten Escapade passen 42er Resolute locker.


danke für deine Rückmeldung. Was heißt alt? ich glaube es gibt fast jedes Jahr ein neues.


----------



## yellowmug (26. November 2020)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Herbst aus....
> Anhang anzeigen 1108666Anhang anzeigen 1108667Anhang anzeigen 1108668


hast du hier nicht den 700x 42 Resolute drauf? oder täusche ich mich, weil Schutzblech?! (ich dachte, mit Schutzblech war bei 35 Schluss)


----------



## sachse1 (26. November 2020)

Das 2015er mit den horizontalen Ausfallenden.


----------



## sachse1 (26. November 2020)

yellowmug schrieb:


> hast du hier nicht den 700x 42 Resolute drauf? oder täusche ich mich, weil Schutzblech?! (ich dachte, mit Schutzblech war bei 35 Schluss)


Ja, sind die 700x42.Der Speedrocker hinten geht aber nicht bis ganz runter, wird noch über dem Umwerfer befestigt. Ich denke, beim aktuellen Escapade geht 700x38 oder 40 mit Schutzblech.
Ich weiß nicht, ob hinten mehr als die Ausfallenden verändert wurden. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir auch ein paar Fotos von den Platzverhältnissen per PN schicken.


----------



## yellowmug (26. November 2020)

sachse1 schrieb:


> Ja, sind die 700x42.Der Speedrocker hinten geht aber nicht bis ganz runter, wird noch über dem Umwerfer befestigt. Ich denke, beim aktuellen Escapade geht 700x38 oder 40 mit Schutzblech.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob hinten mehr als die Ausfallenden verändert wurden. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir auch ein paar Fotos von den Platzverhältnissen per PN schicken.


sehr gern!


----------



## Eaven (27. November 2020)

Es ist schwer da eine Aussage zu treffen weil da viele Unbekannte sind die Einfluß auf das Ergebnis haben. Felgenbreite, Reifenbreite und auch die Breite und der Querschnitt des Schutzblech haben Einfluß. Ich denke aber mit einem 35er sollte es auf jeden Fall passen, evtl auch 38


----------



## singletrailer67 (27. November 2020)

yellowmug schrieb:


> im englisch-sprachigen singletrack Forum habe ich das feedback bekommen, dass laut Cotic 42 WTB Resolute rein passen dürfte. Hat das jemand hier zufällig schonmal ausprobiert? mich würde es interessieren, wie eng es an den kettenstreben wird..


Ich habe auf meinem new Escapade aktuell einen 37er WTB Riddler montiert...anbei mal 2 Fotos. Der nächst größere wäre der 45er. Den habe ich vorne montiert, kein Problem für die Gabel...aber hinten hätte es evtl. ganz knapp gepasst.
Nebenbei...der WTB in 37 ist schmaler als der Challenge Gravel Grinder in 33 der vorher montiert war.







LG
Der Stefan


----------



## bansai (28. November 2020)

Frisch zusammengebautes BFe Gen. 5 in Größe M mit 160 mm Federweg vorne. Nach vielen Jahren ausschließlich vollgefederter Räder eine herbe Umgewöhnung für mich.
Den Federweg der Gabel hatte ich zuerst auf 130 mm reduziert, war damit aber nicht zufrieden, da ich das Fahrverhalten etwas zu nervös fand und bei Steilabfahrten leicht unsicher war. Mit 160 mm hat sich das aber erledigt.
Die Kombination des hellblauen Rahmens mit blau eloxierten Teilen ist optisch etwas unglücklich, ist aber der Wiederverwendung von ca. 90 % Altteilen geschuldet. Und, oh Wunder, man kann dennoch damit fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (28. November 2020)

bansai schrieb:


> Frisch zusammengebautes BFe Gen. 5 in Größe M mit 160 mm Federweg vorne. Nach vielen Jahren ausschließlich vollgefederter Räder eine herbe Umgewöhnung für mich.
> Den Federweg der Gabel hatte ich zuerst auf 130 mm reduziert, war damit aber nicht zufrieden, da ich das Fahrverhalten etwas zu nervös fand und bei Steilabfahrten leicht unsicher war. Mit 160 mm hat sich das aber erledigt.
> Die Kombination des hellblauen Rahmens mit blau eloxierten Teilen ist optisch etwas unglücklich, ist aber der Wiederverwendung von ca. 90 % Altteilen geschuldet. Und, oh Wunder, man kann dennoch damit fahren...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1159194



Na dann viel Spass mit dem Hobel! Heck leicht machen, schön über das VR fahren und die Gabel arbeiten lassen. Und wenn‘s zu grob wird, abheben. Macht Laune und schult die Technik. Wohl bekomm‘s 😉

Edit sagt: wenn die Felgen erstmal dreckig sind, ist auch blau elox vs. blau lackiert kein Problem mehr 😁


----------



## bansai (28. November 2020)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass mit dem Hobel! Heck leicht machen, schön über das VR fahren und die Gabel arbeiten lassen. Und wenn‘s zu grob wird, abheben. Macht Laune und schult die Technik. Wohl bekomm‘s 😉
> 
> Edit sagt: wenn die Felgen erstmal dreckig sind, ist auch blau elox vs. blau lackiert kein Problem mehr 😁


Den Tip werde ich wohl beherzigen, nachdem es mich heute schon abgeworfen hat, da die Hinterhand gekickt hat und ich nicht darauf vorbereitet war. Ich seh's als Lernprozess und nehme die Herausforderung an.


----------



## yellowmug (28. November 2020)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem new Escapade aktuell einen 37er WTB Riddler montiert...anbei mal 2 Fotos. Der nächst größere wäre der 45er. Den habe ich vorne montiert, kein Problem für die Gabel...aber hinten hätte es evtl. ganz knapp gepasst...


Danke dir für die Bilder. Das ist echt knapp. 

Hier die Antwort von Cotic:
A 42c Resolute would have been a very tight squeeze in the previous batch, but will have plenty of room for mud in the new frames.


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. Dezember 2020)

*Ist zwar kein Fahrrad, aber wenn die Kleinsten schon wissen was Gut ist*


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. Dezember 2020)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> *Ist zwar kein Fahrrad, aber wenn die Kleinsten schon wissen was Gut ist*


Ich glaube beim neuen Logo würden sie mit den Achseln zucken...


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Dezember 2020)

Hatte heute kurz das Jeht mit dieser Neonpseudoregenbogenbeschriftung in der Hand. Ziemlich schickes Teil und deutlich nicer als auf den Bildern. Das mit orangem Steuersatz und lila Tretlager


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Januar 2021)

So nun doch noch ein Cotic auf 2 Rädern, habe eine Rarität aus England ersteigert. Bin total Happy da ich ja mein altes Simple nicht mehr gefunden habe. Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Eaven (1. Januar 2021)

@Stöpsel Stephan, das ist ja unglaublich. Der Rahmen sieht so gut aus und ist in der Tat eine Rarität. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Januar 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So nun doch noch ein Cotic auf 2 Rädern, habe eine Rarität aus England ersteigert. Bin total Happy da ich ja mein altes Simple nicht mehr gefunden habe. Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!


Sehr schön 👍 Viel Spass damit - und nicht wieder verkaufen 😉

Auch von mir ein frohes Neues an alle - alles Gute, und immer genügend Luft in den Reifen 👍😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Februar 2021)

Der Spruch auf der Gabel ist zu beachten 💪🏻


----------



## orudne (10. Februar 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Der Spruch auf der Gabel ist zu beachten 💪🏻


Ist aber langsam so aktuell wie Status Quo-Aufnäher auf der Jeansjacke ;-)


----------



## stöpsel84 (10. Februar 2021)

Deshalb ja, alte Schule... ich steh auf 80er Style!!!


----------



## BoBLEE (12. Februar 2021)

26 ain’t dead !
Rücklicht lässt den Kopf hängen


----------



## guitarman-3000 (12. Februar 2021)

Simple 🥰


----------



## Spreeufer (17. Februar 2021)

Nun hab ich mein erstes Cotic endlich fertig bekommen, bis auf ein paar Einstellungen die noch fehlen (Sattel, etc.) bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden. Angefangen hat alles mit diesem Rahmen den ich bei Kleinanzeigen für 25€ geschossen hab. Ein paar Euro und einige Monate später ist dieses ganz solide Low Budget Hardtail entstanden. Freue mich schon das Rad bei gutem Wetter auf die erste Ausfahrt zu schicken. Upgrades folgen bei Zeiten, wenn die Geldbörse das wieder erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2021)

Spreeufer schrieb:


> diesem Rahmen den ich bei Kleinanzeigen für 25€ geschossen hab



Krass, ist 26'' schon so tot?


----------



## Spreeufer (17. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Krass, ist 26'' schon so tot?



War nur als "Mountainbike Fahrradrahmen" inseriert ohne große Beschreibung - hab sofort zugeschlagen. Ein ähnlicher Rahmen, auch 26" aber in einem besseren Zustand ist vor paar Wochen im Bikemarkt für 180 weggegangen...war aber auch ein BFe wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2021)

uh okay... wie der Rahmen zu dem Verkäufer kam, möchte man da vielleicht besser garnicht wissen. Hoffen wir mal das beste 
Die Soul sind (bzw. waren bis die Modellreihe eingestellt wurde) eigentlich die höherwertigeren Rahmen, die haben volles Reynolds Geröhr und sind leichter. Die BFe sind/waren preiswerter, schwerer und nur das Unterrohr ist Reynolds.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2021)

Spreeufer schrieb:


> War nur als "Mountainbike Fahrradrahmen" inseriert ohne große Beschreibung - hab sofort zugeschlagen. Ein ähnlicher Rahmen, auch 26" aber in einem besseren Zustand ist vor paar Wochen im Bikemarkt für 180 weggegangen...war aber auch ein BFe wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt. Ich suche auch nach einem Soul, in S - meine Große wächst so langsam aus 24“ raus, da muss dann was gescheites her  
Schönes Ratt, viel Spass damit! PS: das kann auch Dreck ab


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Februar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt. Ich suche auch nach einem Soul, in S - meine Große wächst so langsam aus 24“ raus, da muss dann was gescheites her
> Schönes Ratt, viel Spass damit! PS: das kann auch Dreck ab


Habe bald ein BFE in S frei.


----------



## mike79 (17. Februar 2021)

Zufällig den Rahmen vorm Aufbau auf der Waage ghabt? 
Feines Gerät


----------



## Spreeufer (17. Februar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt. Ich suche auch nach einem Soul, in S - meine Große wächst so langsam aus 24“ raus, da muss dann was gescheites her
> Schönes Ratt, viel Spass damit! PS: das kann auch Dreck ab


Und mein Kleiner braucht inzwischen ein 24er 

Ich hab es zum Glück nicht so eilig, muss noch eine Verletzung auskurieren. Und das ganze Salz das hier gestreut wird und meinem Winterrad zusetzt, schreckt mich ebenfalls ab. Der Frühling kommt bald 

@mike79 Gewicht Rahmen mit Kettenstrebenschutz laut Küchenwaage: 1980g

Gesamtgewicht: 11,2 KG...wenn ich mit bisschen mehr Geld auf Tubeless umstelle und evtl. ne bessere Kurbel nehme, lässt sich da sicherlich noch was machen.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Habe bald ein BFE in S frei.


Danke für‘s Angebot, Michi! Aber wenn, dann soll soll es ein Soul werden 😉


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Danke für‘s Angebot, Michi! Aber wenn, dann soll soll es ein Soul werden 😉


heisst deine tochter aretha?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Februar 2021)

Soul with a capital „S“!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heisst deine tochter aretha?


Franklin‘ speaking: no! 😁


----------



## mike79 (18. Februar 2021)

Wenn wir schon bei den Rädern der Kids sind... Frisch fertig und gerade das einzige Cotic im Haushalt


----------



## dangerousD (18. Februar 2021)

mike79 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei den Rädern der Kids sind... Frisch fertig und gerade das einzige Cotic im Haushalt


Ein sehr guter Vater bist Du 😉👍


----------



## Spreeufer (18. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Habe bald ein BFE in S frei.



Hätte evtl. Interesse  Kaum ist das eine Projekt fertig, liebäugle ich schon mit dem nächsten


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Das Rad für den Junior ist fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 960173Anhang anzeigen 960174





Spreeufer schrieb:


> Hätte evtl. Interesse  Kaum ist das eine Projekt fertig, liebäugle ich schon mit dem nächsten


das grüne könnte voraussichtlich nach Ostern frei werden. Bei unseriösen Angeboten könnte man auch über das black grape reden - wobei das hier im Dirtbike Style schon echt Laune macht. Es werden immer weniger Cotics


----------



## tomybike (19. Februar 2021)

Wer ein Cotic Titan Soda Max sucht, da ist eins abzugeben. Größe L


----------



## StevoRosso (20. Februar 2021)

BFE27,5 2018 goes Mullet

Mit nur noch 120mm FW, dafür aber 29er Laufrad fährt sich das Bike auf den wurzligen Hometrails spritziger als jemals zuvor.

Evtl wird die Gabel noch auf 130mm hochgeschraubt, aber alles in allem fuhr sich das Bike nach dem Umbau richtig gut.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2021)

StevoRosso schrieb:


> BFE27,5 2018 goes Mullet
> 
> Mit nur noch 120mm FW, dafür aber 29er Laufrad fährt sich das Bike auf den wurzligen Hometrails spritziger als jemals zuvor.
> 
> Evtl wird die Gabel noch auf 130mm hochgeschraubt, aber alles in allem fuhr sich das Bike nach dem Umbau richtig gut.


mullet am bfe ist top. habe ich auch so ähnlich gelöst und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
hier liegt auch noch eine mz mit 130mm, die ich irgendwann einbaue.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2021)

Hatte ich auch mal so, mit einer auf 130mm runtergeschraubten Lyrik. Runter war das geil. Leider war mir der Sitzwinkel letztendlich doch zu grenzwertig, dank wenig Sag an der Gabel zusammen mit der großen Einbaulänge+Laufradradius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (21. Februar 2021)

So. Nach zweimal BFe jetzt also ein Soda... Bleibt spannend. Ein paar Teile fehlen aber noch... Sattelstütze, Hinterreifen, Luft... Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt und Leitungen richtig verlegt werden.


----------



## mad raven (21. Februar 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Spruch





orudne schrieb:


> Ist aber langsam so aktuell wie Status Quo-Aufnäher auf der Jeansjacke ;-)


als aufnäher würde ich den sofort nehmen   nur befürchte ich dass er jedes Jahr etwas weniger wahr wird.


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. März 2021)

Guten Tag, 

demnächst mache ich dann auch mal hier mit, ok?


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2021)

top rahmen. derb gute farbe.


----------



## Tony- (2. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> demnächst mache ich dann auch mal hier mit, ok?


 
Kannst hier 





						Zeigt Stahl !  #steelisreal #trustinsteel #stahlrudel
					

Servus, mir kam Spontan der Gedanke an eine Galerie für Stahlliebhaber! Also haut mal raus, ich fange natürlich an :)  Cheers Seppl :i2: :bier:




					www.mtb-news.de
				




und hier





						Zeigt her eure "FREERIDE HARDTAILS"  - Teil 3
					

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: 434793




					www.mtb-news.de
				




auch mitmachen


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. März 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Kannst hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klaro, da mach ich schon länger mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (2. März 2021)

Ganz was feines


----------



## Eaven (4. März 2021)

@Nichtslutz Willkommen im Cotic Club - Chapter Germany


----------



## stöpsel84 (4. März 2021)

Hallo liebe Cotic Freunde, ist jemand im Besitz eine alten Bfe 26 Rahmen in Gr. M mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr? Wenn ja wer diesen abgeben möchte, bitte gern zu mir!!! Danke


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2021)

@Bloemfontein ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Bloemfontein ?


In unserem Hause erheben gewisse Personen _noch_ einen Nutzungsanspruch bzw ich brauche auch erstmal meine hübsche Lieferung, wie @Nichtslutz


----------



## Nichtslutz (4. März 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Nichtslutz Willkommen im Cotic Club - Chapter Germany


Habt ihr hier auch so Kutten?
;-)


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. März 2021)

Klar:





Was dachtest Du 😂


----------



## Eaven (4. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier auch so Kutten?
> ;-)


Klar, einen ganzen Schrank voll. Sei froh, wegen dem Corona-Scheiß verzichten wir auf den üblichen Durchlauf. Ist sonst hart vom "Supporter" über den "Hangaround" bis zur "Fullmembership" zu kommen. Im Moment reicht es einfach bei Cotic auf den Bestellknopf zu drücken


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier auch so Kutten?
> ;-)


ja.


----------



## singletrailer67 (5. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier auch so Kutten?
> ;-)


Klaro...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2021)

... aber die prostatastrümpfe...


----------



## BrotherMo (5. März 2021)

Schiedsrichter Stutzen....,


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. März 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1221184



BTW: Wäre jemand an einer Nachbestellung der XC-Trikots interessiert? Bei meinem sind die Bündchen tot. Dann würde ich mal bzgl. Preisen nachfragen.

Um das einfach zu machen: Wer auf "Gefällt mir" klickt, wird in eine Gruppenunterhaltung gesteckt, da dann alles weitere.


----------



## Nichtslutz (12. März 2021)

In der Reihenfolge von links nach rechts: 
Fail, FAIL, verzweifelter Fail, AUF DIE PRESSE JETZT!!, Flawless Victory.

Vor der werkzeugmäßigen Eskalation stand ein Telefonat mit einem local Bikeshop. Die haben mir irgendwas von Termin im Mai erzählt. Dann halt nicht....


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2021)

DAs Acroswerkzeug ist eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## Nichtslutz (12. März 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> DAs Acroswerkzeug ist eigentlich sehr gut.


Der ZS oben war aber auch sehr widerspenstig. Der hat den Acros einfach krumm geflext.


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2021)

War denn gefräst?


----------



## Tony- (12. März 2021)

Bisher alles mit der Nr. 2 reingekommen; Steuersätze, Tretlager ins Carbon, Stahl und Aluminium.. Aber ich habe auch schon ovale Steuerrohre hier im Forum gesehen.


----------



## Nichtslutz (12. März 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> War denn gefräst?


Ja, schon. 
Bei Acros Steuersätzen sind die Lager aber auch schon in der Schale verpresst, so dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass der Sitz eher auf der strammen Seite ist. Mit der Souveränität der Presse war das Ding aber in 5min versenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. März 2021)

Es geht einfach nichts über richtig gutes Werkzeug 🤩


----------



## MarcoVau (13. März 2021)

Der ein oder andere wird mich wahrscheinlich steinigen... 🤣
Aber tatsächlich fährt sich ne 160er Gabel im Soda gar nicht so schlecht. 
Wird aber noch getravelt...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... aber die prostatastrümpfe...


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... aber die prostatastrümpfe...


1. Häßliche Beine

2. Prägung durch die Stahltreffen...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> 1. Häßliche Beine
> 
> 2. Prägung durch die Stahltreffen...
> 
> ...


hoffe wir kriegen das nochmal hin mit der ganzen truppe.


----------



## singletrailer67 (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hoffe wir kriegen das nochmal hin mit der ganzen truppe.


1 schwarzen Prostatastrumpf haste ja immerhin auch an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> 1 schwarzen Prostatastrumpf haste ja immerhin auch an....


den darf ich sogar im bett anbehalten.


----------



## Ninaskateson (22. März 2021)

Mein neues Pferd im Stall. 
bfe freut sich mindestens genauso, wie ich...


----------



## MarcoVau (24. März 2021)

Ninaskateson schrieb:


> Mein neues Pferd im Stall.
> bfe freut sich mindestens genauso, wie ich...


Würde verdammt gut zu meinem Soda passen... 👍🏼


----------



## Nichtslutz (25. März 2021)

...NICHT fertig....

Es war 100% sicher, dass ein Kleinteil fehlen würde. Jetzt weiß ich auch welches


----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. März 2021)

Ach komm schon!
BMX geht auch ohne Vorderbremse...


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...NICHT fertig....
> 
> Es war 100% sicher, dass ein Kleinteil fehlen würde. Jetzt weiß ich auch welches Anhang anzeigen 1235543


Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell ☝️

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Räder muss, Kette kann, Bremse braucht nicht. Alte Abfahrer-Regel 😁


----------



## muwata (25. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...NICHT fertig....
> 
> Es war 100% sicher, dass ein Kleinteil fehlen würde. Jetzt weiß ich auch welches Anhang anzeigen 1235543


Schöne Bude, viel Spaß damit.

Bei der Zee wäre mir nicht aufgefallen dass sie fehlt. Hatte ich auch mal am Bfe , fand sie ehersomehrsogehtso, war wahrscheinlich ein "5 Minuten vor Feierabend Produkt". Trotz Service und ordentlich einbremsen hatte ich kaum Bremskraft, bin sie ne Weile gefahren, war ne schnelle Zeit.....


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. März 2021)

Post-Hummel fertig.


----------



## Eaven (28. März 2021)

Toller Aufbau und endlich ist auch das Logo der Maxxis Reifen mal farblich passend


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Post-Hummel fertig.


Tolle Wurst   

Lediglich der Assegai wäre nicht nach meinem Geschmack... Dissector und/oder Minions geben noch mehr Druck auf den Boden. Aber auch so wirst Du viel Spass haben! Lass' knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (28. März 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Toller Aufbau und endlich ist auch das Logo der Maxxis Reifen mal farblich passend


Danke für die Blumen!


dangerousD schrieb:


> Tolle Wurst
> 
> Lediglich der Assegai wäre nicht nach meinem Geschmack... Dissector und/oder Minions geben noch mehr Druck auf den Boden. Aber auch so wirst Du viel Spass haben! Lass' knacken


Bei ISO-Normbedingungen hast du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht. Aber wenn da - wie eigentlich immer- Murmeln oder Matsch rumliegen, hat der Assguy mein Vertrauen. So oder so meine ich genug über's Radfahren zu wissen, dass der Grenzbereich eigentlich nie durch die Reifen definiert ist, sondern eigentlich immer durch eine braune Spur in den Funktionsklamotten...
(Ich sag ja: Assguy...)


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Bei ISO-Normbedingungen hast du wahrscheinlich sogar Recht. Aber wenn da - wie eigentlich immer- Murmeln oder Matsch rumliegen, hat der Assguy mein Vertrauen. So oder so meine ich genug über's Radfahren zu wissen, dass der Grenzbereich eigentlich nie durch die Reifen definiert ist, sondern eigentlich immer durch eine braune Spur in den Funktionsklamotten...
> (Ich sag ja: Assguy...)


Na denn gute Fahrt und immer schön SCHURZfrei bleiben


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. März 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Lass' knacken


Alles klar, kacken!


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Alles klar, kacken!


Ich seh‘ schon, wir verstehen uns 🤣


----------



## herrundmeister (30. März 2021)

26 Zoll = unfahrbar


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> 26 Zoll = unfahrbar
> Anhang anzeigen 1238647Anhang anzeigen 1238652



da muß ich natürlich aufschliessen...

ach so: bei diesem rahmen ist noch lack an den enden des steuerrohres und des tretlagers. ist mir aber erstmal egal.


----------



## herrundmeister (30. März 2021)

bin gespannt ob da 27,5er reingehen - weil 26 s.o.


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob da 27,5er reingehen - weil 26 s.o.


 für solche spielchen habe ich aktuell keine zeit. das ding muß morgen rollen.


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> 26 Zoll = unfahrbar
> Anhang anzeigen 1238647Anhang anzeigen 1238652


„Unfahrbar“ gilt bei Dir doch unabhängig von der Radgröße, dachte ich 🤔

_duck-und-weg_
😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ach so: bei diesem rahmen ist noch lack an den enden des steuerrohres und des tretlagers. ist mir aber erstmal egal.


e


----------



## Nussketier (30. März 2021)

JEHT ganz gut ab der Hobel.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2021)

gestern zusammengesteckt. reifen habe ich tatsächlich nichts anderes mehr da gehabt. sind aber im zulauf...
farbabstimmung? scheiss drauf. kleinigkeiten sind noch zu verbessern, aber rollt schon ganz ok.


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. April 2021)




----------



## Tony- (1. April 2021)

#Flachlandenduro


----------



## singletrailer67 (1. April 2021)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> JEHT ganz gut ab der Hobel.
> Anhang anzeigen 1239556
> Anhang anzeigen 1239555


Gefällt mir gut!
Hast Du einen Vergleich zu einem FlareMax oder RocketMax?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (2. April 2021)

Leider nein, nur zum Rocket 3rd Gen. Das FlareMax bin ich lediglich mal Probe gefahren.

Was man auf jeden Fall sehr positiv bemerkt, ist der etwas steilere Sitzwinkel im Vergleich zu den beiden. Ich finde das mit den bummelig 76° sehr gut und für mich passend. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr mal ein Moxie, das war mir im Lenkwinkel zu steil (78°?), es liegt dann doch recht viel Gewicht auf den Handgelenken und ich hatte ständig eine Zerrung im Nacken.
Was ich auch gut finde, ist die Kombination aus im Rad sitzen und nicht zu tiefem Tretlager. Das Rocket war da deutlich mehr Tiefflieger und Aufsetzer mit der Kurbel kamen häufig vor.

Im Gegensatz zum Rocket habe ich allerdings ein paar Fahrten gebraucht, um mich an das Jeht zu gewöhnen. Irgendwas stimmte die ersten drei Fahrten nicht, ich kam gefühlt nicht von der Stelle. Das hat sich aber als eine Kombination aus den Bodenverhältnissen, der Bereifung, einem festen Schaltwerksröllchen und körperlicher Schwäche herausgestellt. Seit das alles behoben ist, ist alles prima.

Wo ich noch etwas mit testen muss, ist der Dämpfer. Der ist in Descend wirklich sehr offen und der  - wirklich ausgezeichnet ansprechende - Hinterbau wippt merklich. Im Modus Trail ist das weg und im dritten Modus ist er wirklich ganz zu. Leider bin ich es überhaupt gewohnt, während der Fahrt Hebel am Dämpfer zu betätigen und will das auch eigentlich nicht. Deswegen habe ich jetzt bei allen Abfahrten vergessen, von Trail auf Descend zu stellen und mich dann am Ende vom Trail gewundert und geärgert. Deswegen ist meine Idee, den Dämpfer in Descend zu fahren und etwas an den Einstellungen der LSC zu trimmen, dürfte ausreichen.

Insgesamt ist das ein Top Rad, bergauf sehr ordentlich, bergab eine Wucht, irreschnell.


----------



## herrundmeister (3. April 2021)

Heute gleich 2 unfahrbare Räder. Die Teile vom S wandern nächste Woche ans M. Was mache ich wenn der Bengel so weiter wächst? Sollte anfangen ein S Solaris zu suchen..... verdammt, die gab es ja nicht und Solaris Max wird  zu lang sein....


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute gleich 2 unfahrbare Räder. Die Teile vom S wandern nächste Woche ans M. Was mache ich wenn der Bengel so weiter wächst? Sollte anfangen ein S Solaris zu suchen..... verdammt, die gab es ja nicht und Solaris Max wird  zu lang sein....
> Anhang anzeigen 1242456


denke die longshot bfe rahmen gab es in S. M könnte mit stummelvorbau auch gehen, der stack ist vergleichsweise harmlos.
möglicherweise geht auch ein klassisches M solaris.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> denke die longshot bfe rahmen gab es in S. M könnte mit stummelvorbau auch gehen, der stack ist vergleichsweise harmlos.
> möglicherweise geht auch ein klassisches M solaris.


Welches ich ja erst verkauft habe 🤬


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2021)

*erster umbau:*

reifen
pedale
vorbau
sattelstütze
sattel (der ist eigentlich nur verbaut, weil ich bauartbedingt dadurch die sattelstütze etwas weiter in den rahmen stecken kann... safety first)
jemand einen link zu einer polierten sattelstütze in 27,2mm, mind. 400mm und ohne setback?

dank @Eaven weiss ich jetzt, rahmen ist baujahr 2012, da kamen auch schon die 29er simple rahmen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jemand einen link zu einer polierten sattelstütze in 27,2mm, mind. 400mm und ohne setback?


ritchey hat jetzt die classic zero in 350 und 400mm, muß relativ neu sein


----------



## herrundmeister (8. April 2021)

Junior wechselt von S auf M Rahmen:


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2021)

Ich wechsle zwar weder den Rahmen noch dessen Größe noch hab ich n Junior, aber mein Solaris taugt mir nach wie vor! N Paar Tage unsupported: kein Problem! Trails incl...


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich wechsle zwar weder den Rahmen noch dessen Größe noch hab ich n Junior, aber mein Solaris taugt mir nach wie vor! N Paar Tage unsupported: kein Problem! Trails incl...Anhang anzeigen 1246502


Stimmt, es waren ja wieder Ferien 😉

Ratt gefällt mir nach wie vor 👍😁


----------



## chris4711 (9. April 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ratt gefällt mir nach wie vor


+1


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich wechsle zwar weder den Rahmen noch dessen Größe noch hab ich n Junior, aber mein Solaris taugt mir nach wie vor! N Paar Tage unsupported: kein Problem! Trails incl...


Find dein Rädchen immer wieder so Klasse, dass sich in meiner Birne heimlich das Projekt "MonsterSolarisGravel" in Gang gesetzt hat, falls das mit dem normalen Graveln schief gehen sollte.
Wann wird's passieren? Wird es überhaupt geschehen? Nichts genaues weiß man.
Aber für den Fall der Fälle  ... die Gabel musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritschomat (9. April 2021)

Servus,

hier mal mein Bfe.

Jedoch habe ich aktuell ein kleines Problem und wollte mal nach Hilfe fragen.

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren das Cotic Bfe (Rahmen: Bfe Silver Special Large) gebraucht gekauft. Ich liebe das Rad und bin total begeistert. Allerdings sind mir bei der letzten Wäsche zwei Risse an der Sitzstrebe (rechts und links) aufgefallen. Beim rechten Riss ist etwas Lack weg und  der Riss is leider  auch im Stahl sichtbar.

Ich weiß, dass ich keinen Anspruch auf eine Rahmengarantie habe, da ich ein Zweitkäufer bin. Aber ich wollte einmal wissen, ob jemand von euch mir irgendwie weiterhelfen kann.

Cheers,
Lukas


----------



## radzwei (10. April 2021)

Fritschomat schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mal mein Bfe.
> 
> ...


Genau an der Stelle Sitzstrebe - Stummel auf beiden Seiten. Unten an Tretlager Kettenstrebe ist alles in Ordnung? Ich hatte Mal ein Riss in der Schweißnaht Oberrohr - Sitzrohr an einem Trek- Fully. Da lag es nicht an einer Überbelastung. Der Schaden enstand durch eine nicht sauber ausgeführte Schweißnaht und  der Rahmen wurde ersetzt. Würde Cotic den Schaden melden. Vielleicht würde Cotic den Schaden anschauen und eventuell bei fehlerhafter Ausführung beim Produzenten in Asien diesen reklamieren. Fahren würde ich mit den Rissen auf beiden Seiten nicht mehr. Eine E-Mail wird Dir nicht erspart bleiben. Erst dann wirst Du erfahren, ob Cotic in Deinem Fall bereit ist, sich der Sache anzunehmen


----------



## Fritschomat (10. April 2021)

radzwei schrieb:


> Genau an der Stelle Sitzstrebe - Stummel auf beiden Seiten. Unten an Tretlager Kettenstrebe ist alles in Ordnung? Ich hatte Mal ein Riss in der Schweißnaht Oberrohr - Sitzrohr an einem Trek- Fully. Da lag es nicht an einer Überbelastung. Der Schaden enstand durch eine nicht sauber ausgeführte Schweißnaht und  der Rahmen wurde ersetzt. Würde Cotic den Schaden melden. Vielleicht würde Cotic den Schaden anschauen und eventuell bei fehlerhafter Ausführung beim Produzenten in Asien diesen reklamieren. Fahren würde ich mit den Rissen auf beiden Seiten nicht mehr. Eine E-Mail wird Dir nicht erspart bleiben. Erst dann wirst Du erfahren, ob Cotic in Deinem Fall bereit ist, sich der Sache anzunehmen


Danke für die Rückmeldung  am Tretlager ist alles in Ordnung.

Dann werde ich mich mal an Cotic wenden. Danke


----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2021)

Fritschomat schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung  am Tretlager ist alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Dann werde ich mich mal an Cotic wenden. Danke



Vor dem Brexit wäre Einsenden zur Reparatur kein Thema gewesen - das habe ich einmal durch. Cotic kann die Rahmen bei FiveLands schweißen lassen... ob sich das heute von den Kosten her lohnt, wird sich zeigen. Aber auch in DE gibt es fähige Rahmenbauer, die Stahl schweißen (Portus zB). Je nach Antwort von Cotic wäre das ja auch eine Option... dann evtl. ohne Lackieren, aber teilentlackt und „übergebraten“ hat optisch auch was.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (10. April 2021)

Wir hatten hier auch so einen Fall. Gleiches Schadensbild, allerdings bei einem Solaris MK 1. Cotic hat schnell, aber bestimmt reagiert, das Bike wurde dann in Rente geschickt...
Anschreiben, schauen, was geht, ggf. Rahmenbauer mit Reparatur beauftragen. Kostet vermutlich ähnlich wie ein neuer Rahmen, geht aber (hab ich ebenfalls schon machen lassen).


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1244989
> Anhang anzeigen 1244990
> *erster umbau:*
> 
> ...


zu unruhig.
LRS habe ich aktuell nur noch einen mit weissen singletrack felgen, also muß das silber wieder gehen.
der syntace passt mir auch besser. 12 grad backsweep regeln!






das grün von der gabel muß noch weg.


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2021)

schätze wir haben einen gewinner.


----------



## dangerousD (19. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schätze wir haben einen gewinner.


Wer Black Pudding zum Frühstück ist, mag auch sowas. 
Ich bin raus... 🥴


----------



## Raui (19. April 2021)

komfortorientierte Sattelposition........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (19. April 2021)

Puh, und 46er KB.. da brauchts beim Albert aber fette Waden!


----------



## Nussketier (20. April 2021)

Da kann man bei 625km/h noch mal ordentlich reintreten.


----------



## scylla (21. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schätze wir haben einen gewinner.


An dem Endgegner kommt keiner vorbei 🏆


----------



## Gmiatlich (24. April 2021)

Es ist so weit, hier ist meine Version eines Cotic SolarisMax.




Gleich einmal Danke an @Eaven und die Jungs von Cotic in Sheffield. Ich hatte ein/zwei Sonderfälle die sich alle in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben.
Die Anbauteile sind teilweise als Gebrauchtteile hier im Markt besorgt oder aus lokalen Anzeigen. Da und dort musste ich trotzdem was bestellen. Der Laufradsatz ist von einem (fast) lokalen Laufradbauer (Klempner Wheels). Da war der Kontakt super nett und hilfsbereit.
Zum Rahmen selbst  - mir sagt die Geometrie sehr zu. Bergab fühlt sich das ganze Gefährt sicher an, sowohl bei langsamen und engeren Stellen als auch bei flotterer Fahrweise. Da geht aber noch mehr wenn sich der Fahrer das traut .


----------



## Eaven (24. April 2021)

@Gmiatlich , schönes Bike, hast du die decals der Gabel extra anpassen lassen, oder passen die zufällig zur Farbe des Cotic Logos? Und willkommen im Cotic Club


----------



## Gmiatlich (24. April 2021)

@Eaven 
Die passen durch reinen Zufall so gut dazu. So wie die ganze Gabel ein glücklicher Zufall ist. Habs am Gebrauchtmarkt bekommen, Neuzustand aus einem frisch bestellten Fahrrad ausgebaut und zu einem guten Preis angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (24. April 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Vorfall unter  den Bfe- Besitzern? 
Bei Kleinanzeigen im Moment inflationäres Angebot...


----------



## Eaven (24. April 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Vorfall unter  den Bfe- Besitzern?
> Bei Kleinanzeigen im Moment inflationäres Angebot...


Pushed du hie rim Forum gerade den Verkauf deines 26" BFe?


----------



## singletrailer67 (24. April 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Pushed du hie rim Forum gerade den Verkauf deines 26" BFe?


Als aufmerksamer Betrachter des Fadens weisst Du was ich fahre...😉

Habe nach Cotics geschaut und finde es schon ungewöhnlich, dass aktuell so viele angeboten werden.


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Als aufmerksamer Betrachter des Fadens weisst Du was ich fahre...😉
> 
> Habe nach Cotics geschaut und finde es schon ungewöhnlich, dass aktuell so viele angeboten werden.


naja, jetzt wo man nicht mehr wegfahren darf, lohnt das mtb ja fast nicht mehr, es sei denn man wohnt alpennah...


----------



## ultraschwer (24. April 2021)

naja,naja, ein MTB lohnt sich immer und überall.


----------



## orudne (24. April 2021)

Vielleicht ist 26" jetzt wirklich tot?? 

#duckundweg


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Vorfall unter  den Bfe- Besitzern?
> Bei Kleinanzeigen im Moment inflationäres Angebot...


wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das alles noch die geometrien bevor es mit "longshot" losging. 
möglicherweise haben die alle aufgerüstet?


----------



## VanTäilen (29. April 2021)

Hier mein Soul MK3...


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2021)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Hier mein Soul MK3...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1261299
> ...


Schön schlicht & schlicht schön 😉👍


----------



## herrundmeister (29. April 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Als aufmerksamer Betrachter des Fadens weisst Du was ich fahre...😉
> 
> Habe nach Cotics geschaut und finde es schon ungewöhnlich, dass aktuell so viele angeboten werden.


ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Habe auch nur noch 2 und die sind bombproof.


a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das alles noch die geometrien bevor es mit "longshot" losging.
> möglicherweise haben die alle aufgerüstet?


Das würde angesichts des allgemeinen Radteilenotstandes bedeuten das sie entweder früh bestellt oder Glück hatten. Wobei die Hope Bestellung aus November jetzt auch geliefert wurden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Mai 2021)

Mrs. Green hat nun ein kleines Geschwisterchen 😎






Auf dem Pumptrack geht das Bfe prima...


----------



## dangerousD (7. Mai 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Mrs. Green hat nun ein kleines Geschwisterchen 😎
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1267197
> 
> Auf dem Pumptrack geht das Bfe prima...


Am besten mal Sattelstütze in der Position lassen und dann Video von der Pumptrackaction 😁

...ein bisschen Spass muss sein... 😉


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. Mai 2021)

Sieht schon krass aus, ich weiß 😋


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2021)

... wenn Du die für den pumptrack versenkst, blockiert das tretlager.


----------



## Seniorheld (13. Mai 2021)

Nach einem defekt am Altstahl, gibt es nun wieder Neustahl:


----------



## Eaven (13. Mai 2021)

@Seniorheld Das Bike gefällt mir, dezent in der Farbwahl! Super!


----------



## dangerousD (13. Mai 2021)

Seniorheld schrieb:


> Nach einem defekt am Altstahl, gibt es nun wieder Neustahl:
> Anhang anzeigen 1270980
> Anhang anzeigen 1270982
> Anhang anzeigen 1270981


Erinnert mich in der Farbgebung an mein altes DMR Switchback... war vor über 10 Jahren schon eine coole Stahlkiste. Nur nicht so robust wie das Bfe 🥴

Viel Spass mit dem Bike 👍


----------



## Raui (13. Mai 2021)

Sehr schönes Bike.  Die  Farbe ist der Hammer, genau wie die Länge.


----------



## loui-w (16. Mai 2021)

Waschtag 🚿 🪣 🧽


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Waschtag 🚿 🪣 🧽Anhang anzeigen 1272935


Schöne Sammlung 👍 Alles Deine, oder Familienräder? So oder so ergeben sich weitere Fragen 😉


----------



## loui-w (16. Mai 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schöne Sammlung 👍 Alles Deine, oder Familienräder? So oder so ergeben sich weitere Fragen 😉


Das sind meine Bikes. Man braucht ja ein bisschen Abwechslung 😉


----------



## dangerousD (16. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Das sind meine Bikes. Man braucht ja ein bisschen Abwechslung 😉


Ist aber hauptsächlich die Farbe, oder? 😉 Ansonsten sind sich die Räder ja schon recht ähnlich. Auf einen cm mehr oder weniger Federweg an der Front kommt es ja nicht wirklich an...  meine Cotic’s sind da schon deutlich verschiedener. Aber wie immer gilt: Spass ist, was Du draus machst. Nachvollziehbar ist es auch - alle drei sind cool 👍


----------



## loui-w (16. Mai 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Ist aber hauptsächlich die Farbe, oder? 😉 Ansonsten sind sich die Räder ja schon recht ähnlich. Auf einen cm mehr oder weniger Federweg an der Front kommt es ja nicht wirklich an...  meine Cotic’s sind da schon deutlich verschiedener. Aber wie immer gilt: Spass ist, was Du draus machst. Nachvollziehbar ist es auch - alle drei sind cool 👍


So ganz Unrecht hast du nicht😉 allerdings wird das Solaris Max für die schnellen Runden hauptsächlich auf Wald- und Feldwegen genutzt und das silberne BFe für die "richtigen" Trailtouren. Das alte, blaue Restekisten-Bfe liegt dazwischen.  Rollt gut, man ist auf langen Touren zügig unterwegs und auf den flowigen Trails hier in der Umgebung ist man damit auch gut unterwegs.


----------



## singletrailer67 (16. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Waschtag 🚿 🪣 🧽Anhang anzeigen 1272935


Da fehlt eindeutig ein Fully...☝


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Waschtag 🚿 🪣 🧽Anhang anzeigen 1272935



Beste Sattel👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (16. Mai 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Da fehlt eindeutig ein Fully...☝


Das Fully besteht aus Kohle und hat hier nichts zu suchen😉



Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Beste Sattel👍


Find ich auch


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Das Fully besteht aus Kohle und hat hier nichts zu suchen😉
> 
> 
> Find ich auch


Ich erinnere mich da an ein unfahrbares 26“er mit noch unfahrbareren mechanischen Discs... Gibt’s das nimmer? 🥺


----------



## loui-w (17. Mai 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da an ein unfahrbares 26“er mit noch unfahrbareren mechanischen Discs... Gibt’s das nimmer? 🥺


Ähm, hilf mir mal 🤔 ich glaube du verwechselst da was.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (18. Mai 2021)

loui-w schrieb:


> Ähm, hilf mir mal 🤔 ich glaube du verwechselst da was.


Hatten wir uns nicht mal vor ein Paar Jahren im Harz bei ner Cotic- Trefferei gesehen, wo Du mit einem Gen.1 Rocket dabei warst? Müsste mich arg täuschen (was nicht ausgeschlossen ist...)...


----------



## Bloemfontein (18. Mai 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Beste Sattel👍


Fizik Gobi? Mein nächster Aufbau braucht auch noch einen Sattel. Saß mal auf nem Gobi und fand ihn ganz angenehm.
Wie schlägt er sich auf langen Touren (mit wenig Sitzfleisch)?

Und ich stimme zu, eine schöne Sammlung


----------



## Tony- (18. Mai 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Fizik Gobi? Mein nächster Aufbau braucht auch noch einen Sattel. Saß mal auf nem Gobi und fand ihn ganz angenehm.
> Wie schlägt er sich auf langen Touren (mit wenig Sitzfleisch)?
> 
> Und ich stimme zu, eine schöne Sammlung


Mann ist schon ein Schritt weiter, was Ergonomie, männliche Anatomie und die Gesundheit so betrifft..


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Mai 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Fizik Gobi? Mein nächster Aufbau braucht auch noch einen Sattel. Saß mal auf nem Gobi und fand ihn ganz angenehm.
> Wie schlägt er sich auf langen Touren (mit wenig Sitzfleisch)?
> 
> Und ich stimme zu, eine schöne Sammlung



Ich selber habe sehr wenig sitzfleisch und muss sagen das er für lange Touren top ist. 
Habe ein paar ergonomische Sättel probiert und keiner kann dem Gobi das Wasser reichen.


----------



## loui-w (18. Mai 2021)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Fizik Gobi? Mein nächster Aufbau braucht auch noch einen Sattel. Saß mal auf nem Gobi und fand ihn ganz angenehm.
> Wie schlägt er sich auf langen Touren (mit wenig Sitzfleisch)?
> 
> Und ich stimme zu, eine schöne Sammlung


Richtig. Ich finde ihn sehr bequem, auch bei langen Touren und mit wenig Sitzfleich. Inzwischen fahre ihn seit gut 15 Jahren auf fast allen Bikes.



guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hatten wir uns nicht mal vor ein Paar Jahren im Harz bei ner Cotic- Trefferei gesehen, wo Du mit einem Gen.1 Rocket dabei warst? Müsste mich arg täuschen (was nicht ausgeschlossen ist...)...



Im Harz war ich nicht und hatte nie ein Rocket, aber ich glaube wir sind uns mal beim Cotic Treffen im Odenwald vor 5 oder 6 Jahren begegnet. Damals sah mein altes BFe noch so aus:


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Bremsen sind egal, aber Hauptsache ist der Chris King Steuersatz



jetzt besser, meister?





ab

gabel aufkleber
schwarze bremsgriffe
setback sattelstütze
san marco concor

dran

ridea v-brake bremsgriffe
neuer jagwire bremszug vorne
sattelstütze ohne setback (vom bfe geliehen)
selle italia xr

... never ending baustelle
v-brake hebel mit road sätteln = harter druckpunkt aber zu viel handkraft.
bb7 mtn sättel sind aber noch irgendwo...
15er ck achse für das "richtige" laufrad ist unterwegs. andere investieren in gold...
hinterer bremszug wird erst geändert, wenn die flexpipes da sind.
weil


das ganze ding sieht aktuell so aus


----------



## Eaven (20. Mai 2021)

Coole Bremshebel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2021)

hach dieses herrliche oxymoron aus flatforce und riserlenker   🤣


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> hach dieses herrliche oxymoron aus flatforce und riserlenker   🤣


wäre mir anders auch lieber, muß aber erst einmal nehmen was da ist.
... die farbe des lenkers passt auch null


----------



## dangerousD (20. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wäre mir anders auch lieber, muß aber erst einmal nehmen was da ist.
> ... die farbe des lenkers passt auch null


Dafür ist zumindest die Bremsleitung pörpel-esk. 

😁


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dafür ist zumindest die Bremsleitung pörpel-esk.
> 
> 😁


die ist flieder, Du nonstyler.


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die ist flieder, Du nonstyler.


Ich sagte ja auch pörpel-esk ☝

Ansonsten bin ich so oldschool, dass ich „Pflaume“ noch für ein Obst und nicht für einen Farbton halte 😁


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... never ending baustelle
> v-brake hebel mit road sätteln = harter druckpunkt aber zu viel handkraft.
> bb7 mtn sättel sind aber noch irgendwo...
> 15er ck achse für das "richtige" laufrad ist unterwegs. andere investieren in gold...
> hinterer bremszug wird erst geändert, wenn die flexpipes da sind.


alle punkte bereits abgearbeitet 🦸‍♂️

bilder mache ich erst wieder mit anderem lenker ;-)


----------



## Gmiatlich (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Nachdem ich in hier ein Foto des fertigen Solaris versprochen habe bin ich in dem Beitrag dem auch nachgekommen. In Vergleich zu anderen Vorstellungen hier war das aber ziemlich hingerotzt. Das haben die Leute von Cotic nicht verdient und deswegen kommen jetzt mehr Fotos und mehr Erläuterungen dazu. Auch wenn mir dieses zur Schau stellen im Internet gar nicht zusagt.

Angefangen hat die Suche nach einem neuen Bike mit einer Gefühlsmischung aus "Ich setze mein aktuelles Bike bei weitem nicht so ein wofür es eigentlich gebaut ist" + "Nach 9 oder 10 Jahren kann wieder was Neues her" + "Leichter und einfacher im Aufbau wäre nett". Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail werden, zu Beginn habe ich sogar über einen komplett starren Aufbau nachgedacht (von @f_t_l inspiriert) . Aus preislichen Gründen war meine Idee nach Möglichkeit gebrauchte Bauteile zu verwenden. Habe ich nicht immer und überall dann so konsequent durchgezogen oder auch durchziehen können wie geplant.

Über die Geometrie habe ich lange nachgedacht wohin denn die Reise gehen soll. Nachdem ich jede Menge Internetseiten besucht und hier im Forum nachgefragt habe bin ich dann beim Cotic SolarisMax gelandet. Der Rahmen ist es dann aus mehreren Gründen geworden. Die Geometrie war am Papier das was ich glaubte haben zu wollen. Das Gewicht war in Ordnung und die Firma kam mir sympathisch rüber. Zu Stahl habe ich aus berufsbedingten Gründen eine Affinität.
Ein Antrieb mit 1x12 war für mich relativ schnell klar, der bietet mir die Bandbreite die ich glaube    zu benötigen. Da für mich die ganze SLX Gruppe von Shimano ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet war somit Shimano SLX mit 1x12 und einem 32er Kettenblatt gesetzt. Die Pedale hatte ich zu Hause und die verrichten aktuell ihren Dienst, werden eventuell aber bald gegen ein anderes Paar was ebenfalls vorrätig ist getauscht.
Der Laufradsatz war nach ein paar mails mit dem Laufradbauer gesetzt. Von dem habe ich in anderen Foren nur Gutes gelesen und der Kontakt war sehr nett und hilfreich. Geworden sind es bei den Naben DT Swiss 350 Boost Centerlock 32 Loch, die Felgen sind Duke Crazy Star 6ters (29,5mm Innenweite) und Speichen sind es DT Swiss Revolution und Race Comp. CenterLock wollte ich deswegen haben da ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt auch Centerlock Bremsscheiben einsetzen wollte. Gleich zu den Reifen, mit der aktuellen Kombination komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Am Hinterrad hängt ein Specialized Slaughter und vorne ein Continental MountainKing, beide werden tubeless gefahren. Ich bin bisher erstaunt über den niedrigen Rollwiderstand und wie gut die Reifen im bisher gefahrenen Gelände ihren Dienst tun. Mal sehen was ich am Ende der Saison dazu sage.
Die Bremsen waren für mich so ein Thema. Es hätten ursprünglich Shimano SLX werden sollen, aber das war bald Sense mit den Liefermöglichkeiten. Dann habe ich in einer Musestunde im Keller meine Erfahrungen mit den bisher verwendeten Bremsen Revue passieren lassen und so sind es die Hope E4 geworden. Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz habe ich die bestellt und nach zwei Wochen lagen sie bei mir. Am alten Rad ist eine V2 montiert und mit der habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Federgabel war ein Glücksgriff in mehrerer Hinsicht. Nachdem ich jahrelang mit Stahlfeder unterwegs war sollte es doch wieder was mit Luft werden (Gewicht und Einstellbarkeit). Herumgesucht und nachgelesen und die diversen Werbeversprechungen und Marketingzeilen versucht zu ignorieren, hatte ich dann eine kurze Liste an Federgabeln die es werden konnten. Die RS Pike Ultimate war dann ein Zufallstreffer am heimischen Gebrauchtmarkt.
Lenker, Griffe und Sattel hatte ich zu Hause. Den Lenker (Salsa Bend 2) habe ich vor Jahren ausprobiert und bin damals nicht warm geworden, jetzt gefällt er mir sehr gut. Die Sattelstütze war ebenfalls gebraucht, versieht aber bisher tadellos (bis auf einen Fehler meinerseits) brav ihren Dienst.

Da und dort werden mit der Zeit noch die Leitungen gekürzt und die Spacer am Lenker werden mit der Zeit ebenfalls verschwinden. Zum Gewicht, ich weiß es ist immer wieder ein großes Thema, kann ich nur grobe Werte liefern. Mit der Personenwaage und einer Differenzmessung bin ich auf etwa 12kg (mit der verwendeten Waage ist es trotzdem nur ein Schätzwert) gekommen.

Ein paar abschließende Worte. Nüchtern betrachtet ist das Hobby ein Wahnsinn, ich hätte mir für meine Fahrkünste wohl eine günstigere Alternative besorgen können. Betrunken betrachtet wollte ich es aber so haben.

Und hier nun die Fotos


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2021)

Wie der Lenker nach vorn kippt..  🤔


----------



## Gmiatlich (9. Juni 2021)

@Tonyvercetty 
Da bin ich auch noch am Herumprobieren. Ich stells mal ein und fahre damit ein oder zwei Runden. Dann wirds wieder angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (9. Juni 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> Nachdem ich in hier ein Foto des fertigen Solaris versprochen habe bin ich in dem Beitrag dem auch nachgekommen. In Vergleich zu anderen Vorstellungen hier war das aber ziemlich hingerotzt. Das haben die Leute von Cotic nicht verdient und deswegen kommen jetzt mehr Fotos und mehr Erläuterungen dazu. Auch wenn mir dieses zur Schau stellen im Internet gar nicht zusagt.
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. Juli 2021)




----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Juli 2021)

Buntmetall der 1. Generation


----------



## NukaCola (1. Juli 2021)

Könnte aus 'nem Zirkus stammen. Mir wär's zu bunt, aber Geometrie und Anbauteile gefallen !


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Juli 2021)

Reifen werden noch erneuert.


----------



## mardc (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


möchte auch mal mein Solaris zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Juli 2021)

mardc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Anhang anzeigen 1302306möchte auch mal mein Solaris zeigenAnhang anzeigen 1302304


Schön schlicht 👍


----------



## mardc (5. Juli 2021)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schön schlicht 👍


Da hab ich drauf geachtet,vor allem steh ich auf einfache Technik möglichst um selber alles reparieren zu können(Ausnahme die Gabel)bin zum Beispiel von Vecnum Nivo auf Moveloc umgestiegen einfach ist besser finde ich.
Die Paul Klamper wollte ich von Anfang an am Rad haben mit Bowdenzug kenn ich mich aus auch die nicht ganz so brachiale Bremskraft fand ich für mich besser geeignet.
Bin erst seit 2017 auf einem MTB zuhause Vorher Cannondale Crosser mit vorne 2,5 cm Federweg und Felgenbremsen.
Da so wenig los ist hier erlaube ich mir noch ein paar Bilder anzuhängen.
Bin übrigens 61 Jahre alt also verzeiht wenn ich etwas altmodisch bin.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juli 2021)

mardc schrieb:


> Da hab ich drauf geachtet,vor allem steh ich auf einfache Technik möglichst um selber alles reparieren zu können(Ausnahme die Gabel)bin zum Beispiel von Vecnum Nivo auf Moveloc umgestiegen einfach ist besser finde ich.
> Die Paul Klamper wollte ich von Anfang an am Rad haben mit Bowdenzug kenn ich mich aus auch die nicht ganz so brachiale Bremskraft fand ich für mich besser geeignet.
> Bin erst seit 2017 auf einem MTB zuhause Vorher Cannondale Crosser mit vorne 2,5 cm Federweg und Felgenbremsen.
> Da so wenig los ist hier erlaube ich mir noch ein paar Bilder anzuhängen.
> Bin übrigens 61 Jahre alt also verzeiht wenn ich etwas altmodisch bin.Anhang anzeigen 1303213Anhang anzeigen 1303215Anhang anzeigen 1303216Anhang anzeigen 1303217


Keine Sorge, es gibt jüngere Forenmitglieder, die deutlich altmodischer unterwegs sind 😉


----------



## John_Boy (8. Juli 2021)

Altmodisch war früher jetzt sagt man dazu vintage oder oldschool. 
Das einzige was an dem Rad stört ist der Faden am Sattel


----------



## mardc (8. Juli 2021)

John_Boy schrieb:


> Altmodisch war früher jetzt sagt man dazu vintage oder oldschool.
> Das einzige was an dem Rad stört ist der Faden am Sattel


Danke,
meine Wortwahl ist manchmal ganz schön oldscool.
Besser?
Der Zettel am Sattel, sieht auf den Bildern 



komisch aus da hast du recht.
Viel mir bisher gar nicht auf.


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juli 2021)

Mein neues StahlPferdchen 





War perfektes timing von Cotic ! Passend zum 🎂🎁 angekommen und auch mit fehlendem Schaltaug, welches ich bei der Bestellung einfach übersehen habe 🙈 doch noch fertigstellen können, für dieses WoEnde


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2021)

schönes rad.


----------



## din_format (12. Juli 2021)

Hab das Kabelgewirr am Flare, das mich schon immer etwas gestört hat, mal etwas aufgeräumt!
Alle drei nach links, 3fach Halter gedruckt, Bremsleitung auf die Strebe, Schaltzug in die Kettenstrebe. Jetzt würde ich noch gerne die Bremsleitung auch irgendwie in die Strebe verlegen. Vielleicht mach ich morgen mal ein paar Detailbilder.


----------



## Nussketier (13. Juli 2021)

Coole Sache. Ob das mit der Bremsleitung so eine gute Idee ist? Wenn die an der Stelle rauskäme wie der Schaltzug muss die ja zwei enge Bögen machen um zum Bremssattel zu kommen.


----------



## din_format (13. Juli 2021)

Ja, das ist ja mein Problem. Hab keine gute Idee wie ich die da hinbekommen soll. Dort wo der Schaltzug reingeht und rauskommt war schon ein Loch, die hab ich nur größer gemacht. Für die Bremsleitung noch woanders bohren ist mir eigentlich zu riskant. Evtl ein bzw zwei Bohrungen von oben in die Fläche der Ausfallenden hinter dem Bremssattel bohren. Dazu müsste ich die Leitung dann aber aussen am Sattel anschrauben. Ob das überhaupt geht weiß ich nicht. Wenn ja, könnte die Leitung im Bogen nach hinten durchs Ausfallende in die Strebe laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (13. Juli 2021)

Hier noch die versprochenen Detailbilder, auf den Fotos sehen die Halter etwas klobig aus, in echt gehts aber. Vielleicht Versuche ich irgendwann mal Halter nach dem Prinzip aus Edelstahlblech zu machen. Dann würde es auch einigermaßen zu den Schellen der Bremsleitung passen.


----------



## Nussketier (13. Juli 2021)

Puh, ich bin kein Fachmann aber ich würde da nichts reinbohren. Zu mal das das Problem ja auch nicht wirklich löst. 

Ich glaube, selbst wenn man die Leitung am Bremssattel außen - ich nehme mal an, du willst mit der Entlüftungsschraube tauschen, bekommst du einen ganz schön engen Radius. Oder du leitest nach hinten ab und führst ganz ums Ausfallende vorbei. Dann hast du aber eine Fangschlaufe an einer exponierten Stelle.

Die Halter finde ich gut. Die originalen finde ich eher so lala. Vor allem der erste am Steuerrohr leiert schnell aus und steht dann dauernd offen.


----------



## din_format (13. Juli 2021)

Ja, ich glaube die Bremsleitung lass ich erstmal so. Der Gedanke war wirklich die Leitung nach hinten laufen zu lassen und dann von oben (da müsste man dann bohren) durchs Ausfallende in die Strebe führen. So würde die Leitung nicht wirklich abstehen. Das Ausfallende ist denke ich massiv genug um da Löcher zu setzen. Ich glaube die Schwierigkeit ist eher die Leitung auf die Entlüfttungsbohrung zu setzen.


----------



## din_format (13. Juli 2021)

Ach ja, wer möchte kann die Dateien für die Halter haben. Diese aufgelöteten Leitungsführungen am Flare sind ja auch sonst oft zu finden. Die Halter müssten also auch an anderen Rahmen gehen.


----------



## Caese (8. August 2021)

Nach einem Monat in den Katakomben von UPS ist der neue Rahmen endlich da. ❤️


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2021)

kommt ganz stimmig mit dem häuptling vorne


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. August 2021)

Jemand Interesse an einem Cotic BFe in Gr. M mit kompletter Tune Ausstattung? Einfach mal in den Bikemarkt schauen


----------



## Nichtslutz (20. August 2021)




----------



## WOBRider (19. Oktober 2021)

Meine Rakete in aktuellster Ausbaustufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pampelpuse (3. November 2021)

Nach längerer Inkubationszeit mit dem Cotic-Virus (hab mich bei @Bloemfontein und @Lord Shadow angesteckt), monatelangem Bestell-Brexit-UPS- und Teile-Ärger hat Anfang Juli auch endlich mein Cotic Escapade M zu mir gefunden. Wurde auch schon ausgefahren, ins Hamburger Umland, vielleicht noch nicht so komplett artgerecht und definitiv noch nicht genug aber ich arbeite daran. Auf den Fotos ist es noch auf erstem Ausflug also dementsprechend glänzend sauber.








Da es irgendwie nicht zu einem Aufbau-Thread kam (musste dann schnell gehen nach der langen Wartezeit fehlte die Geduld), hier die beiden wichtigsten Impressionen, mit den Meistern am Werk (@Lord Shadow @Bloemfontein). Auch wenn es hier nicht danach aussieht, sie waren Gold wert! Beste Mitbewohnis


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. November 2021)

Ah. Mit dem Chefmechanikermützenschnapphutchapeau und dem Universalsteuersatzeinpressextraktionswerkzeugzangenentnazifizierungsgerät bei der Arbeit. Das war figelinsch. Da kann nich scheder mit üm. Gif mi mo her!


----------



## jengo78 (4. November 2021)

Kommt echt super der Rahmen! 
Fand die Bilder auf der Cotic Seite noch nie gut. Live und auf Userfotos kommen die Räder viel besser rüber.
Was legt man denn hin mit Zoll und Steuern, bis man Ihn daheim hat? Könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen noch nen Escapade aufzubauen 😍


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. November 2021)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Meine Rakete in aktuellster Ausbaustufe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1357587


Ich finde es seltsam, dass hier auf der Seite gleich zwei mit Coil Dämpfer fahren. Auf der Cotic Seite steht air shock only. Das war tatsächlich der Grund, warum ich vor einem Jahr kein Rocket gekauft habe.


----------



## dangerousD (4. November 2021)

Pampelpuse schrieb:


> Nach längerer Inkubationszeit mit dem Cotic-Virus (hab mich bei @Bloemfontein und @Lord Shadow angesteckt), monatelangem Bestell-Brexit-UPS- und Teile-Ärger hat Anfang Juli auch endlich mein Cotic Escapade M zu mir gefunden. Wurde auch schon ausgefahren, ins Hamburger Umland, vielleicht noch nicht so komplett artgerecht und definitiv noch nicht genug aber ich arbeite daran. Auf den Fotos ist es noch auf erstem Ausflug also dementsprechend glänzend sauber.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1366766
> Anhang anzeigen 1366767
> ...


Mal ein freshes Farbkonzept 👍 Wobei ich die orangen Akzente weggelassen und statt dessen schnödes Schwarz gewählt hätte. Oder eventuell giftgrün 😁 Wünsche mindestens ebenso viel Spass beim Fahren, wie beim Aufbauen 👍


----------



## Nussketier (4. November 2021)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich finde es seltsam, dass hier auf der Seite gleich zwei mit Coil Dämpfer fahren. Auf der Cotic Seite steht air shock only. Das war tatsächlich der Grund, warum ich vor einem Jahr kein Rocket gekauft habe.


Die Rocket gab es doch sogar mal Serie mit Coil wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Im meinem 3rd Gen hatte ich mal einen XFusion Vector, ging ganz hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. November 2021)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Die Rocket gab es doch sogar mal Serie mit Coil wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Im meinem 3rd Gen hatte ich mal einen XFusion Vector, ging ganz hervorragend.


Mir war wichtig, einen Coil verbauen zu können. Warum das auf der Produktseite ausgeschlossen wird, weiß man ja nicht. Die lineare Übersetzung regelt dein EXT ja sowieso.


----------



## Nussketier (4. November 2021)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass das Team um Cy der Meinung ist, die Droplink funktionieren mit den Luftdämpfern schlichtweg nach besser. Bin da aber kein Fachmann. Ich habe auch schon ein Bild vom Jeht gesehen, dass einen Coil verbaut hat, obwohl eigentlich Air Shock Only. Schreib doch einfach mal eine Email an Cotic.


----------



## WOBRider (4. November 2021)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Die Rocket gab es doch sogar mal Serie mit Coil wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Im meinem 3rd Gen hatte ich mal einen XFusion Vector, ging ganz hervorragend.



Nabend.
Mein Rocket ist ein 2018er.
Da konntest noch Coil verbauen!

Fährt sich im Vergleich zum DPX2 deutlich besser (DPX2 war auch nicht auf den Rahmen abgestimmt!)


----------



## tsubasacm (16. November 2021)

erste Ausfahrt mit dem BFeMAX, Fazit: mega!✌️👌


----------



## stöpsel84 (16. November 2021)

Mein neues Gefährt, einfach genial so ein Solaris!!!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2021)

Grad hat DHL geklingelt. No more excuses…


----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Grad hat DHL geklingelt. No more excuses…


Mein Neid ist mit Dir 😁 Umso mehr, da meine Strassenratte bei der letzten Ausfahrt leider ihr Leben gelassen hat… irreparabel. Ersatz ist im Zulauf, aber es wird kein Cotic. Die hatten gerade nichts Passendes in Titan mehr im Lager 😉


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. November 2021)

Sieht nach Crash aus!? Bist Du okay?

Titan??? 🤔


----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Crash aus!? Bist Du okay?
> 
> Titan??? 🤔


Sieht spektakulärer aus, als es war. Mit zu viel Speed durch eine zu tiefe Entwässerungsrinne - konnte auf feuchtem Laub nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Stehen kommen. Stand dann in der Rinne, VR gecheckt - lief noch sauber. Also noch gut 2km gefahren, erst an einer Schiebepassage den Rahmen von der Seite gesehen und den Schaden bemerkt. Er fährt also noch, aber nicht mehr so wirklich sicher 😎

…und ja, Titan. Dem wird ja nachgesagt, dass es unkaputtbar ist 😁 Das Tonic ist ausverkauft und kommt auch nicht mehr (laut Sam), insofern kommt eine Alternative ins Haus. Aus Spanien 🇪🇸 - mehr sag‘ ich nicht 😁


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2021)

sieht echt herb aus. schade um den rahmen. naja, hauptsache knochen und esszimmer sind intakt.
vor dem neuen rahmen vielleicht 1-2 nordhäuser weniger am abend? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht echt herb aus. schade um den rahmen. naja, hauptsache knochen und esszimmer sind intakt.
> vor dem neuen rahmen vielleicht 1-2 nordhäuser weniger am abend? ;-)


Das wird eine echte Herausforderung 🙄
Aber wenn‘s hilft 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Danielbo (22. November 2021)

Guten Tag!
JEmand Interesse?





						Trail Bike: 667 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 667 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> JEmand Interesse?
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man erfahren, warum Dir das FlareMAX nicht so gut passte? Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Danielbo (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Darf man erfahren, warum Dir das FlareMAX nicht so gut passte? Wie groß bist Du?


Klar darf man...
Ich bin 1,79 cm groß.
Das Bike ist bergab eine Rakete. Da passte alles hervoragend...
Aber für mich bedeutet Trailbike auch Treten (teils auch im Flachen um zum Trail zu kommen). 
Und da lag das Problem: Ich musste mich immer etwas zu sehr strecken. Das ergab Nacken-/Schulterschmerzen.  
Habe viel hin- und herprobiert. Rise, Vorbau, Sattel nach vorne, leider vergebens. 
Wenn ich nur 5 cm größer wäre, würde das Bike sicher noch bleiben!

Hlft das?


----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Klar darf man...
> Ich bin 1,79 cm groß.
> Das Bike ist bergab eine Rakete. Da passte alles hervoragend...
> Aber für mich bedeutet Trailbike auch Treten (teils auch im Flachen um zum Trail zu kommen).
> ...


Ja es hilft mir....habe den Gen4 in L geordert...bin 1,84m und 88er SL....hoffe er ist mir nicht auch zu Long and Low???


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ja es hilft mir....habe den Gen4 in L geordert...bin 1,84m und 88er SL....hoffe er ist mir nicht auch zu Long and Low???


Wird schon passen Jürgen.
Habe auch 1.84/88 und mein Starling hat 685 reach zu 690 beim FlareMAX.
Allerdings ist mein stack fast 20 mm höher.


----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Wird schon passen Jürgen.
> Habe auch 1.84/88 und mein Starling hat 685 reach zu 690 beim FlareMAX.
> Allerdings ist mein stack fast 20 mm höher.


Der Stack ist beim Murmur Trail mit 635mm etwas höher als beim Cotic 630,4 bei 140mm Gabel


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Der Stack ist beim Murmur Trail mit 635mm etwas höher als beim Cotic 630,4 bei 140mm Gabel


Ich kann ja nur mit dem Gen 1 vergleichen...das hat häufiger aufgesetzt als das Murmur.


----------



## Danielbo (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Ja es hilft mir....habe den Gen4 in L geordert...bin 1,84m und 88er SL....hoffe er ist mir nicht auch zu Long and Low???


Ich schätze es ist der Sitzwinkel. 
Denn mein g15 hatte identische Maße bis auf diesen. 
Geiles Bike das Flare Max!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Wird schon passen Jürgen.
> Habe auch 1.84/88 und mein Starling hat 685 reach zu 690 beim FlareMAX.
> Allerdings ist mein stack fast 20 mm höher.


Reach 481,5 Gen4 FM zu 485 beim Murmur Trail, falls Du das Trail in Large hast??


----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

Beim Flare MAx gibt es nun neuerdings die Mullet-Geodaten, also mit 27,5er HR.
Stack erhöht sich dann deutlich, Reach wird weniger...


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Reach 481,5 Gen4 FM zu 485 beim Murmur Trail, falls Du das Trail in Large hast??


Hab das Enduro...


----------



## Erbse73 (22. November 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Hab das Enduro...


Dann wäre ein Vergleich mit dem RocketMax hier zielführender....und da ist im Vergleich bei Reach und Stack nicht viel anders....


----------



## singletrailer67 (22. November 2021)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Dann wäre ein Vergleich mit dem RocketMax hier zielführender....und da ist im Vergleich bei Reach und Stack nicht viel anders....


Ich würde mich auch nicht zuviel mit Zahlen beschäftigen...erst mal aufbauen und fahren...Du kannst ja noch ein wenig Feintuning mit Spacern/Vorbau/Lenker/Sattelposition machen.

Ich bin mir sicher...das wird ein Volltreffer!


----------



## Tony- (23. November 2021)

Der FlareMAX 2017 ist für mich perfekt als Trailbike. Longshot hätte ich mir nicht gekauft denn um Bergab zu ballern habe ich noch einen Bronson.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (26. November 2021)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Grad hat DHL geklingelt. No more excuses…


😍 Freu mich es dann bald live zu sehen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (27. November 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> bald live


Glaub, das dauert noch kurz...

Vorher muss ich noch was anderes fertigstellen:







Leider ging der Insert für die Achse verloren,- an dem hängts jetzt 🤔


----------



## Deleted 447044 (29. November 2021)

...


----------



## Nichtslutz (29. Dezember 2021)




----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2021)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1394164


Schlammig, steil - artgerecht 👍😁


----------



## Caese (29. Dezember 2021)

Auf jeden Fall sehr britische Verhältnisse 
Nicht so aussagekräftig, aber man kann die Luftfeuchtigkeit erahnen:


----------



## stöpsel84 (1. Januar 2022)

Hier mal mein Solaris


----------



## VanTäilen (3. Januar 2022)

Update für mein Soul... Dieses mal vorne starr  😍


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2022)

geil!

schwarze kurbel wäre noch geiler.

check mal, aber ich glaube die salsa ist nur bis 180mm scheibe zugelassen.


----------



## VanTäilen (4. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geil!
> 
> schwarze kurbel wäre noch geiler.
> 
> check mal, aber ich glaube die salsa ist nur bis 180mm scheibe zugelassen.


Mit der Kurbel hast du Recht... War halt noch übrig von meinem alten Rad.

Und ich glaube mit den 180 mm hast du auch Recht. Gutes Auge!  Müsste ich mal ändern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 447044 (4. Januar 2022)

@VanTäilen

Wieso hast Du denn die verstellbare Sattelstütze dran, wenn Du eine starre Gabel montiert hast?

Härtere Trails fahre ich mit gefederter Gabel. Da brauche ich dann den Lift. Wenn es mir um Gewicht ginge, würde ich auch eine feste Sattelstütze mit Schnellspanner montieren.
Meine Abfahrtsskills sind zwar nicht besonders, aber evtl. lerne ich was von Dir.

Dank Dir.
Simon


----------



## VanTäilen (14. Januar 2022)

Hm, ich denke eine Starrgabel und eine Variostütze schließen sich nicht gegenseitig aus... Ich möchte ja trotzdem weiterhin bergab und beim Tricksen meine Bewegungsfreiheit haben, ohne dafür immer absteigen zu müssen.

Die Trails hier bei mir sind eher nur lauwarm, da kann ich mir die Starrgabel leisten um wieder ein wenig Spannung rein zu bringen  Tubeless und knapp über 1 bar Luftdruck helfen ja auch schon gut...


----------



## GT97 (14. Januar 2022)

Das sehe ich genau so. Ich halte die per Remote absenkbare Sattelstütze für eine der wichtigsten Innovationen im MTB-Bereich.
Und wenn sich mittlerweile sogar Gravel-Biker MIT Dropper-Post einen Trail runter stürzen, warum dann nicht auch ein MTB mit Starrgabel? Das schließt sich doch nicht aus?
@VanTäilen : Sehr geiles Gefährt


----------



## VanTäilen (16. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mal überlegt, vorne einen Plus-Reifen rein zu bauen... Bis 3" würde die Salsa Gabel mitmachen. Den WTB Ranger gab es mal in 26x2.8 und 26x3.0, ist aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.

Ist jemand mal sowas in der Art gefahren? Macht das vorne Sinn oder ist Plus eher für hinten sinnvoll?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2022)

klar, plus vorne macht schon laune.
aber um den etwas flinken charakter des rades zu erhalten wäre auch ein 29er laufrad mit etwas breiteren schlappen nicht schlecht.


----------



## versteher (16. Januar 2022)

Oder ein 27,5 Vorderrad mit 35er Felge?
Da hast du dann das breiteste Spektrum an "erhältlichen" Reifenbreiten und - typen. 
Ich denk das mit 26x3.0 hat sich erledigt - da wird kein Nachschub mehr kommen 🙁


----------



## VanTäilen (16. Januar 2022)

Ja das könnte sein, das 26" wirtschaftlich ausgedient hat...

Wegen 27,5" hatte ich Cy von Cotic mal ne Mail geschrieben, er hat davon abgeraten wegen bb-Erhöhung und Sitzwinkel.
Aber ich könnte es eigentlich mal mit einem 27,5" Vorderrad ausprobieren, da hast du Recht!  vll läuft es ja doch ganz gut


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2022)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Ja das könnte sein, das 26" wirtschaftlich ausgedient hat...
> 
> Wegen 27,5" hatte ich Cy von Cotic mal ne Mail geschrieben, er hat davon abgeraten wegen bb-Erhöhung und Sitzwinkel.
> Aber ich könnte es eigentlich mal mit einem 27,5" Vorderrad ausprobieren, da hast du Recht!  vll läuft es ja doch ganz gut


man sagt pro cm eine halbes grad, das ist überschaubar.
mein bfe (black grape) fuhr sich am besten mit der 440mm on one gabel und einem 29x3.0 surly dirt wizard


----------



## versteher (16. Januar 2022)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Ja das könnte sein, das 26" wirtschaftlich ausgedient hat...
> 
> Wegen 27,5" hatte ich Cy von Cotic mal ne Mail geschrieben, er hat davon abgeraten wegen bb-Erhöhung und Sitzwinkel.
> Aber ich könnte es eigentlich mal mit einem 27,5" Vorderrad ausprobieren, da hast du Recht!  vll läuft es ja doch ganz gut


Was hat denn deine Salsa für eine Einbauhöhe? Ich bin jetzt von einer 445er ausgegangen.
Ich denke, das geht sich schon noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VanTäilen (16. Januar 2022)

Die Salsa Cromoto Grande hat 468 mm Einbauhöhe... 

Ich probiere es mal und geb euch Bescheid wie es sich fährt!


----------



## ONE78 (16. Januar 2022)

versteher schrieb:


> Oder ein 27,5 Vorderrad mit 35er Felge?
> Da hast du dann das breiteste Spektrum an "erhältlichen" Reifenbreiten und - typen.
> Ich denk das mit 26x3.0 hat sich erledigt - da wird kein Nachschub mehr kommen 🙁


Ich glaube bei mir liegt noch nen 26er dort wizard im Keller …


----------



## VanTäilen (16. Januar 2022)

Ich versuche es mal mit dem 27,5" Laufrad + Reifen... Wenn das nicht läuft komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück. Die Dirt Wizards sind ja schon ziemlich schwere Brocken


----------



## versteher (16. Januar 2022)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit dem 27,5" Laufrad + Reifen... Wenn das nicht läuft komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück. Die Dirt Wizards sind ja schon ziemlich schwere Brocken


Das kommt drauf an ...
Die erste Serie 26x2,75 war sogar relativ leicht.
Die folgenden 26x3,0 hatten dann etwas mehr "auf den Rippen".


----------



## Nichtslutz (8. Februar 2022)

Ich hab gehört, man hätte im Februar Anspruch auf drei warme Tage?


----------



## stöpsel84 (8. Februar 2022)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, man hätte im Februar Anspruch auf drei warme Tage?
> Anhang anzeigen 1416797


So sah mein Solaris aus, als ich über ein Kuhfeld gefahren bin 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (11. Februar 2022)

Nachdem bei uns noch recht viel Schnee liegt, bin ich derzeit mehr auf der Straße unterwegs. Darum habe ich mein BFe mit leicht rollenden Reifen in den XC-Modus versetzt   . Sind die leichtesten Reifen, dich ich jemals an einem meiner Bikes montiert habe und sie drücken das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,4kg.


----------



## VanTäilen (11. Februar 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Nachdem bei uns noch recht viel Schnee liegt, bin ich derzeit mehr auf der Straße unterwegs. Darum habe ich mein BFe mit leicht rollenden Reifen in den XC-Modus versetzt   . Sind die leichtesten Reifen, dich ich jemals an einem meiner Bikes montiert habe und sie drücken das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,4kg.


Wunderschönes Fahrrad!!


----------



## Eaven (12. Februar 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Nachdem bei uns noch recht viel Schnee liegt, bin ich derzeit mehr auf der Straße unterwegs. Darum habe ich mein BFe mit leicht rollenden Reifen in den XC-Modus versetzt   . Sind die leichtesten Reifen, dich ich jemals an einem meiner Bikes montiert habe und sie drücken das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,4kg.


Schönes Bike & eine schöne Kurbel montiert


----------



## VanTäilen (12. Februar 2022)

Wie fährt es sich denn mit den leichten Reifen? Passt das zum Charakter des Bikes?

Die Kurbel ist echt der Kracher!


----------



## zec (12. Februar 2022)

Hihi, danke   .
Heute erste Fahrt, aber wie gesagt nur auf der Straße - da machen so leicht rollende und schnell beschleunigende Reifen freilich Laune! Im leichten Gelände werde ich sie (wenn der Schnee mal weg ist) freilich auch testen.


----------



## olev (12. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte auf meinem SolarisMAX recht lange RaceKings drauf. Auf trockenen Erdtrails haben die recht gut funktioniert.


----------



## VanTäilen (16. Februar 2022)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal mit dem 27,5" Laufrad + Reifen... Wenn das nicht läuft komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück. Die Dirt Wizards sind ja schon ziemlich schwere Brocken






Erstes Fazit mit 27,5" Magic Mary vorne: Top! Das Lenkverhalten ist schon deutlich enspannter und nicht mehr so sehr direkt. Wie es im Uphill auf Dauer ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen...


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2022)

Hui, wie fährt es sich mit Starrgabel vorne? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen - halt nicht im Gelände.


----------



## VanTäilen (17. Februar 2022)

Kommt schwer aufs Gelände an... Für die seichten Singletrails hier ist es genial, da helfen die Reifen bei 1,1 bar schon sehr viel. Wenn es härter wird, denkt man halt nach 100 hm es wären schon 300 hm gewesen  ich finde es top weil man dann mal wieder gefordert wird...


----------



## VanTäilen (17. Februar 2022)

... und klar, für Touren in den Alpen oder so kommt die Fox wieder rein. Da weiß man ja nie so genau was einen erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2022)

Starrgabel-Geschepper rulez


----------



## Nichtslutz (24. Februar 2022)




----------



## din_format (24. Februar 2022)

Hach, da muss ich meins doch auch mal wieder zeigen. Neu:

Metrischer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub, dazu neue Dämpferaufnahme gefräst. Gut, wenn sowas geschraubt und nicht anlaminiert ist 😁
superboost Nabe für ein schön steifes HR in den Boost Hinterbau implantiert
und dann noch einfach ordentlich Geld für nen Beast Lenker plus nen schönen grauen Spank Split Vorbau montiert.


----------



## VanTäilen (24. Februar 2022)

Sauschön! Ist das ein Flare oder ein Rocket? Wie hast du die Farbe realisiert? Und hat sich was am Federweg verändert?


----------



## din_format (24. Februar 2022)

Das ist ein Flare Max von 2017 (glaube ich), die Farbe gabs zu dem Modelljahr von Cotic.
Statt dem Originaldämpfer 200x50 habe ich einen RS Super Deluxe mit 210x55 eingebaut. Statt den 125mm müssten das rein rechnerisch so 135 bis 137mm sein. Genau weiß ich das nicht. Damit der Dämpfer reingeht und das Tretlager auf der Höhe bleibt habe ich mit Hilfe aus dem Forum ne neue Aufnahme realisieren können. Die Gabel hat 150mm FW. So passt das ganz gut.


----------



## din_format (24. Februar 2022)




----------



## din_format (24. Februar 2022)




----------



## Fritschomat (24. Februar 2022)

Falls jemand interesse hat. Ich verkaufe mein Cotic BFe 27,5 L orange aus 2021.






						Enduro Hardtail kaufen (60 Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht) | Bikemarkt
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 60 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Raui (26. Februar 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> Das ist ein Flare Max von 2017 (glaube ich), die Farbe gabs zu dem Modelljahr von Cotic.
> Statt dem Originaldämpfer 200x50 habe ich einen RS Super Deluxe mit 210x55 eingebaut. Statt den 125mm müssten das rein rechnerisch so 135 bis 137mm sein. Genau weiß ich das nicht. Damit der Dämpfer reingeht und das Tretlager auf der Höhe bleibt habe ich mit Hilfe aus dem Forum ne neue Aufnahme realisieren können. Die Gabel hat 150mm FW. So passt das ganz gut.


Respekt, cool gemacht. Wie fährt sich das Bike durch die Geometrieveränderung im Vergleich zu vorher ? Hat die Gabel von der Einbauhöhe her gepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (26. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank
Ich bin vorher schon ne 140 er Gabel gefahren. Die 150mm mit entsprechenden Sag wirkt sich nicht so viel anders auf die Geo aus.
Die Änderungen beim Dämpfer hab ich so umgesetzt, dass das keine Auswirkungen auf die Geo hat. Insgesamt find ich funktioniert der Dämpfer an sich top im Flare.

Edit: das Plus an Federweg hebt das Tretlager nicht an, ich hab nur den ganzen Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr ausgenutzt.


----------



## bansai (27. Februar 2022)

Hier auch ein blaues BFe mit eher robusterer Ausstattung. Neu sind schwarze Felgen, rote Naben, eine Kettenführung und geputzt. Das Rad kann so ziemlich alles (außer hinten federn). Der durch die 160 mm-Gabel etwas zu flache Sitzwinkel lässt sich durch Sattel nach vorne schieben kompensieren. Die ordentliche Oberrohrlänge lässt das zum Glück zu.


----------



## stöpsel84 (27. Februar 2022)

Hey Ho, liebe Coticer,

bin auf der Suche nach einem BFe 26 in Größe L. Zustand egal solange keine Risse. Gern PM Angebote an mich. 

Danke und beste Grüße!!!


----------



## zurigo (2. März 2022)

Solaris Max 2022







vor zwei Wochen noch im Karton, heute erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## Eaven (2. März 2022)

zurigo schrieb:


> Solaris Max 2022
> ....
> 
> vor zwei Wochen noch im Karton, heute erste Ausfahrt.


Wow, cool, was sind das für Felgen und Reifen?


----------



## zurigo (2. März 2022)

Eaven schrieb:


> Wow, cool, was sind das für Felgen und Reifen?


THX! Reäder sind selbstgebastelte Light Biicycle AM/EN933 mit DT350 und Maxxis Rekon 29x2.6. Das Resultat ist fast schon Plus-Size, aber Grip und Komfort stimmt und rollt sogar noch relativ gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VanTäilen (3. März 2022)

zurigo schrieb:


> Solaris Max 2022
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1430407
> Anhang anzeigen 1430412
> vor zwei Wochen noch im Karton, heute erste Ausfahrt.



Ich glaube genau so könnte ich mir das auch aufbauen... Wunderschön!!


----------



## VanTäilen (30. März 2022)

zec schrieb:


> Nachdem bei uns noch recht viel Schnee liegt, bin ich derzeit mehr auf der Straße unterwegs. Darum habe ich mein BFe mit leicht rollenden Reifen in den XC-Modus versetzt   . Sind die leichtesten Reifen, dich ich jemals an einem meiner Bikes montiert habe und sie drücken das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,4kg.


Sind das eigentlich die 2.2 oder 2.3 Zoll Reifen?


----------



## zec (31. März 2022)

@VanTäilen: Sind beide die 2,2"-Variante.


----------



## Danielbo (2. April 2022)

Interesse?





						Trail Bike Rahmen: 99 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 99 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## guitarman-3000 (9. April 2022)

Falls von Interesse:






						Enduro Hardtail kaufen (61 Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht) | Bikemarkt
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 61 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## bfe-le (13. April 2022)

Mein Sweety











Fährt sich traumhaft, die Geo passt perfekt für mich.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## Nichtslutz (16. April 2022)

Für mich das Beik der Woche. Kurz mal Brötchen holen...


----------



## EarlyUp (16. April 2022)

Erste Ausfahrt. 

Ich hab meine Waage verlegt, also ich weiß nicht was es wiegt. 😂


----------



## dangerousD (17. April 2022)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt.
> 
> Ich hab meine Waage verlegt, also ich weiß nicht was es wiegt. 😂


Schicke Farbkombi 👍
Mach‘ Dir wegen dem Gewicht keine Sorgen, wird schon irgendwas mit einer 1 vorn dran sein 😅


----------



## EarlyUp (17. April 2022)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schicke Farbkombi 👍
> Mach‘ Dir wegen dem Gewicht keine Sorgen, wird schon irgendwas mit einer 1 vorn dran sein 😅



Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen. Es kommt aber immer Mal die Frage nach dem Gewicht auf. Mir ist das auch nicht so wichtig. 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (17. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja vom MTB weg bin und nur noch Gravel und Rennrad fahre, möchte ich hier mein wenig getragenes Cotic Langarmtrikot anbieten.
Zustand auf den Bildern seht ihr ja. Würde es für 10€ inkl. Versand verschicken. Bei Interesse PN an mich!

Grüße


----------



## EarlyUp (17. April 2022)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich ja vom MTB weg bin und nur noch Gravel und Rennrad fahre, möchte ich hier mein wenig getragenes Cotic Langarmtrikot anbieten.
> Zustand auf den Bildern seht ihr ja. Würde es für 10€ inkl. Versand verschicken. Bei Interesse PN an mich!
> ...



Welche Größe ist das denn?


----------



## Tier (17. April 2022)

Die Lupe sagt "M" 🧐


----------



## EarlyUp (17. April 2022)

Tier schrieb:


> Die Lupe sagt "M" 🧐



Das mir bisschen zu klein. 🙄


----------



## jengo78 (17. April 2022)

Tier schrieb:


> Die Lupe sagt "M" 🧐


Ja, ist M


----------



## Wikinger75 (20. April 2022)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suche einen Cotic BFe 27,5 Rahmen in XL.
Wer einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden.

Ansonsten würde ich mir bei Zeiten einen aus England bestellen.
Wie läuft das zur Zeit mit dem Versenden aus England nach Deutschland bezüglich Einfuhrzoll?

VG
Christian


----------



## EarlyUp (20. April 2022)

Wikinger75 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich suche einen Cotic BFe 27,5 Rahmen in XL.
> Wer einen abzugeben hat, bitte melden.
> ...



Hallo Christian, 

hab erst vor kurzem einen SolarisMax Rahmen bestellt. Das lief unkompliziert ab. Versendet wurde mit DHL Express. Wenn der Rahmen beim Zoll ist bekommst du eine SMS mit der Aufforderung einen Betrag X zu zahlen. Wahlweise per Überweisung oder PayPal. wenn das abgeschlosen ist, wird der Rahmen an dich ausgeliefert. Ich fand das alles sehr umkompliziert und ging flott. Versand war Dienstag, und in der folgenden Woche Montag wurde geliefert.


----------



## Wikinger75 (20. April 2022)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> hab erst vor kurzem einen SolarisMax Rahmen bestellt. Das lief unkompliziert ab. Versendet wurde mit DHL Express. Wenn der Rahmen beim Zoll ist bekommst du eine SMS mit der Aufforderung einen Betrag X zu zahlen. Wahlweise per Überweisung oder PayPal. wenn das abgeschlosen ist, wird der Rahmen an dich ausgeliefert. Ich fand das alles sehr umkompliziert und ging flott. Versand war Dienstag, und in der folgenden Woche Montag wurde geliefert.



Das hört sich gut an. 

Ich denke ich werde mir dann demnächst den BFe bestellen.
Sind ja wahrscheinlich eh erst ab August lieferbar.
Dann baue ich mein Nukeproof auf Stahlrahmen um, hab ich Bock drauf.


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2022)

Wikinger75 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde mir dann demnächst den BFe bestellen.
> Sind ja wahrscheinlich eh erst ab August lieferbar.
> Dann baue ich mein Nukeproof auf Stahlrahmen um, hab ich Bock drauf.


…und danach kommste von dem Bock nicht mehr weg 😉 Stahl regelt 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wikinger75 (20. April 2022)

dangerousD schrieb:


> …und danach kommste von dem Bock nicht mehr weg 😉 Stahl regelt 👍


Hatte schon ein Stahlross.
Ein On one 456 Evo 2.
Da war mir der Rahmen etwas zu klein.
Wer Interesse hat, der Rahmen wäre noch zu haben.


----------



## gimp (25. April 2022)




----------



## gimp (25. April 2022)

Kleiner Umbau, inspiriert von Cascade und @a.nienie Frankenbike
Soul, letzte Serie 26, Größe M
Jetzt mit ideniti Gabel EBH 445 mm, vorne 27,5 Conti 2,25, hinten 26 wie gehabt.
 Apex 2 x10; vorn 22/36 T&A
Reverb Schalter mit einem Tachohalter adaptiert, funzt


----------



## gimp (25. April 2022)

…und in Duckegg, Größe S
wegen der Federgabel blieb es beim Vorderrad bei 26


----------



## MForrest (25. April 2022)

gimp schrieb:


> …und in Duckegg, Größe S
> wegen der Federgabel blieb es beim Vorderrad bei 26
> Anhang anzeigen 1465722


Wenn es eine Fox wäre tät ein 27,5x2,2 durch passen.....


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2022)

der erste aufbau (schwarzer rahmen) ist für mich stimmiger.
in die starrgabel ginge sicher auch ein 29er VR. kommt die front etwas höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimp (25. April 2022)

@a.nienie: Bestimmt, Platz ist da. Denke aber, dass dann das Tretlager zu hoch wird. Jetzt knapp 32 cm, geht m.E. gerade noch.


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2022)

poste den schund ;-) auch noch im frankenbike thread


----------



## Nichtslutz (18. Mai 2022)

Vor der Arbeit eine Runde "Akk-Akk-Akk" ist ne feine Sache


----------



## zrk (20. Mai 2022)




----------



## singletrailer67 (21. Mai 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1482055


Bis auf die recht langen Leitungen ein Träumchen!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Juni 2022)

Ein Leben ohne ein Cotic-Hardtail ist möglich. Aber schwer erträglich!
Gestern kam Post aus GB. 190.- Euro extra abgedrückt 😰
Aber die Farbe... 🥰


----------



## blaubaer (3. Juni 2022)

ein paar umbauten ...
Gabel DT F535, Antrieb GX AXS, Sattelütze. Rahmentasche


----------



## ratz90 (7. Juni 2022)

Hier mein Neues: 




Letzte Woche aufgebaut, bis auf die Gabel alles altbewährte Teile vom Fully übernommen. Bis jetzt zwei Ausfahrten gemacht, allerdings mitsamt Kindersitz und Nachwuchs, daher steht ein richtiger Härtetest noch aus.
Was mir aber schon mal richtig gut gefällt sind die zwei Flaschenhalter, gerade wenn’s heiß ist und man zu Zweit unterwegs ist. Außerdem find ich die integrierte Sattelklemme extrem schön 😁


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2022)

schön dezenter aufbau.


----------



## ratz90 (7. Juni 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schön dezenter aufbau.


Danke. Hab eine Zeit lang überlegt ob die Gabel nicht zu viel des Guten ist, aber als ich dann das Foto von @EarlyUp gesehen hab war ich mir recht sicher dass es passt 

Aufbau kommt so übrigens auf 13,7kg. Rahmengewicht 2,6kg für Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (7. Juni 2022)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues:
> Anhang anzeigen 1493484
> 
> Letzte Woche aufgebaut, bis auf die Gabel alles altbewährte Teile vom Fully übernommen. Bis jetzt zwei Ausfahrten gemacht, allerdings mitsamt Kindersitz und Nachwuchs, daher steht ein richtiger Härtetest noch aus.
> Was mir aber schon mal richtig gut gefällt sind die zwei Flaschenhalter, gerade wenn’s heiß ist und man zu Zweit unterwegs ist. Außerdem find ich die integrierte Sattelklemme extrem schön 😁



Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## versteher (11. Juni 2022)

Hab das alte Simple - nach Jahren - wieder von seinem Kellerdasein befreit.
Mit 1x7 auf der Hope Singlespeednabe gehts nicht mal schlecht voran.

Ich glaub, ich werd da aber nochmal beigehen (müssen) ...
... mehr dazu voraussichtlich eher im Frankenstein-Thread 😉


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2022)

updates:

shimano mt-520 sattel vorne, vier kolben sind schon ganz gut.


middleburn mit 32T uno blatt
cnc kettenführung
(taco finde ich aktuell nicht, vermutlich gegessen)

...
wenn die bremsbeläge runter sind gibt es trickstuff power beläge und zwei auf's dächle, in HD, eh klar.

... vielleicht verbaue ich auch die z1, die jetzt 1,5 jahre hier rumliegt...

der NN 29x2.6 ist immer noch ein guter reifen, mal gucken, wann die griffige schicht runtergefahren ist...


----------



## zrk (10. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1514369
> 
> updates:
> Anhang anzeigen 1514368
> ...


Scheuert die Restrap Tasche eigtl. arg den Lack runter?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Scheuert die Restrap Tasche eigtl. arg den Lack runter?


glaube es geht, bin da aber auch eher vom team egal.


----------



## Nichtslutz (26. Juli 2022)

Rad ist gut.


----------



## Tier (26. Juli 2022)

+1  

Hab noch ein paar Teile getauscht, nachdem ich einiges einfach vom Fully übernommen habe.
Mal gucken wann es mich zum ersten mal mit den Klickpedalen zerreist.


----------



## Nichtslutz (14. August 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2022)

augenscheinlich nicht meins und auch schon etwas älter, aber ich finde die mods gut.
immerhin hat cy das cascade jetzt nahezu so hinbekommen, dass es up-to-date ist, auch bei der reifenfreiheit.
...








						Reader's Rig: Koen's Cotic Escapade
					

This week on Reader's Rig, we scope out Koen Greven's customized Cotic Escapade, featuring bottle bosses galore and mismatched everything...




					bikepacking.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project-light (7. Oktober 2022)

Hi  Bin jetzt auch im Cotic Club  🖤 💜🧡


----------



## din_format (7. Oktober 2022)

Herzliche willkommen, sehr schick das Rad.


----------



## din_format (7. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich sogar sehr sehr schick das Rad.


----------



## project-light (7. Oktober 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> Herzliche willkommen, sehr schick das Rad.





din_format schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar sehr sehr schick das Rad.


Danke schön!


----------



## numinisflo (7. Oktober 2022)

Fantastisch Dein Rad. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Oktober 2022)

@project-light Ein Träumchen dein Rad. Ich überlege an dem Jeht ebenfalls in Midnight blue (ist es doch, oder)? Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn genommen bei welcher Körpergröße?

Ich bin durch die Rider Area Distance Geschichte total unsicher und schwank zwischen den Größen M und S und dem Jeht oder dem Max Flare.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project-light (7. Oktober 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Fantastisch Dein Rad. Ich bin begeistert.





OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Ein Träumchen dein Rad.


Dankeschön!


OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Ich überlege an dem Jeht ebenfalls in Midnight blue (ist es doch, oder)?


Ja, ist Midnight blue


OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn genommen bei welcher Körpergröße?


Ist ein L, bei 189 cm/ SL 87 cm. XL wäre wohl auch gegangen, nehme aber immer das kleinere ;-)


----------



## zrk (8. Oktober 2022)

OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> @project-light Ein Träumchen dein Rad. Ich überlege an dem Jeht ebenfalls in Midnight blue (ist es doch, oder)? Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn genommen bei welcher Körpergröße?
> 
> Ich bin durch die Rider Area Distance Geschichte total unsicher und schwank zwischen den Größen M und S und dem Jeht oder dem Max Flare.


Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 176 und fahre das Jeht in M, ist super.


----------



## radzwei (8. Oktober 2022)

din_format schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar sehr sehr schick das Rad.


Bisher das schönste Stahlfully, was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2022)

project-light schrieb:


> Hi  Bin jetzt auch im Cotic Club  🖤 💜🧡
> Anhang anzeigen 1564465
> Anhang anzeigen 1564464
> Anhang anzeigen 1564466
> ...


Sehr schöner, stimmiger Aufbau mit Liebe zum Detail 👍 Und sogar mit Pörbel! 😁

Viel Spass mit dem Rad, lass‘ knacken 😉


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Oktober 2022)

zrk schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Ich bin 176 und fahre das Jeht in M, ist super.


178cm, fahren kann man die mehr oder minder alle von S bis L mit meiner Körpergröße, aber darum alleine geht es nicht. Wie bereits erwähnt geht es mir um das Thema RAD = Rider Area Distance und die bei mir erforderlichen Maße bekomme ich mit Größe S besser hin bzw. der Lenker wird dann nicht deutlich tiefer als der Sattel.


----------



## zrk (8. Oktober 2022)

OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> 178cm, fahren kann man die mehr oder minder alle von S bis L mit meiner Körpergröße, aber darum alleine geht es nicht. Wie bereits erwähnt geht es mir um das Thema RAD = Rider Area Distance und die bei mir erforderlichen Maße bekomme ich mit Größe S besser hin bzw. der Lenker wird dann nicht deutlich tiefer als der Sattel.


Ich weiß was RAD ist. Wenn du BMX magst, dann kannst natürlich ein S fahren 😜 Spaß beiseite, mir persönlich wär das zu kurz. Hatte damals sogar überlegt, auf L zu gehen. Natürlich hängt das alles sehr davon ab, was und wie man fährt.


----------



## Eaven (8. Oktober 2022)

@project-light Willkommen im Club. Ein tolles Bike hast du dir da aufgebaut! Einmal einen Satz Hope Teile in Silber dran gebaut, das kommt wirklich gut.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. Oktober 2022)

OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Ein Träumchen


Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben. Danke dafür...


----------



## jengo78 (9. Oktober 2022)

Rad des Jahres 😍

schöner Aufbau


----------



## Erbse73 (9. Oktober 2022)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Jeht. Schön anzuschauen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikrophon (13. Oktober 2022)

Gutes Ding. Toll ausgewählte Rahmenfarbe auch, zusammen mit dem silber.


----------



## flowforfun (13. Oktober 2022)

project-light schrieb:


> Hi  Bin jetzt auch im Cotic Club  🖤 💜🧡
> Anhang anzeigen 1564465
> Anhang anzeigen 1564464
> Anhang anzeigen 1564466
> ...





jengo78 schrieb:


> Rad des Jahres 😍
> 
> schöner Aufbau





Erbse73 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut das Jeht. Schön anzuschauen…





mikrophon schrieb:


> Gutes Ding. Toll ausgewählte Rahmenfarbe auch, zusammen mit dem silber.


Besser spät als nie, nein im Ernst: das Jeht in Midnight ist der Hammer. Der Aufbau hier setzt nochmal eins drauf.


----------



## 3812311 (4. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Roadrat-Rahmen in Größe M. Jahrgang und Farbe sind mir egal. Hat evtl. jemand noch sowas im Keller stehen und würde es veräußern???  Angebote bitte per PN an mich.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!

PS: Sorry für die Frage hier in der Galerie aber hier ist die Reichweite sicher recht hoch.


----------



## chrikoh (6. November 2022)

Ich habe auf der Cotic HP nichts gefunden.
Für welchen Bremsscheibendurchmesser ist die Flatmountaufnahme? Ist 140mm hinten möglich?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. November 2022)

Beim aktuellen Escapade, falls Du das meinst, sollte das gehen. Hier siehst Du den Adapter für die 160er Scheibe. Ohne den geht dann imo 140mm.


----------



## chrikoh (6. November 2022)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Escapade, falls Du das meinst, sollte das gehen. Hier siehst Du den Adapter für die 160er Scheibe. Ohne den geht dann imo 140mm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1581466


Danke! Leider den falschen Faden erwischt😞


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. November 2022)

Hallo, hat jemand einen Rahmenstöpsel für die Durchführung am Sattelrohr über, wenn man keine Variostützen nutzen möchte?

Danke


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2022)

ein paar kleine updates.



400er sattelstütze, die 350er reichte nur knapp unter das oberrohr. jetzt mit den winterschuhen auch noch etwas mehr auszug. das grün an der kurbel habe ich mit isoband abgedeckt, macht den bereich farblich gleich viel ruhiger. aus dem grund gibt es demnächst an der kettenstrebe auch schwarzes lenkerband. warte aber noch mit dem neu wickeln am stadtrad, bis ich passende enden habe, die nitto passen leider nicht...


die kappe ist schon länger montiert. mit dem telefon habe ich das aber nie hinbekommen. auch hier leicht unscharf...


vom stadtrad entfernt. reicht jetzt aber mit hope purple


vielen dank an @friederjohannes für den messing spacer!


modell shallow, hat leider eine vergleichsweise glatte oberfläche, aber die form passt mir gut. den selle italia xr gibt es ja nicht mehr in der "meiner" form.


----------



## olev (15. November 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> die Durchführung am Sattelrohr





a.nienie schrieb:


> habe ich mit isoband abgedeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (15. November 2022)

Aber laut Cotic gibt es doch die Stöpsel oder?


----------



## scylla (15. November 2022)

Jagwire Artikelnummer CHA162


----------



## stöpsel84 (15. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Jagwire Artikelnummer CHA162


Ich bräuchte oval


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte oval


war kaugummi schon?
oder heissklebepistole
...


----------



## scylla (15. November 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte oval



was ist das denn für ein rahmen? so einen durchgang hab ich bei cotic noch nicht gesehen 🤔

Nimm halt das und stopf es rein, da ist die Form egal: https://www.pattex.de/de/products/klebstoff/reparaturkleber-und-klebeband/kintsuglue.html


----------



## Erbse73 (16. November 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein rahmen? so einen durchgang hab ich bei cotic noch nicht gesehen 🤔


Hab ich bei meinem Flare MAX auch beim Austritt Schaltzug in der Sitzstrebe ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project-light (21. November 2022)

Update: Die Shimano Schaltung harmonierte nicht zu 100 % mit der Garbaruk Kassette. Also XT wieder weg und GX / X01 Mix dran, jetzt schaltet es perfekt. Bei der Gelegenheit noch das Slappertape gegen einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Raaw getauscht. Jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## dangerousD (21. November 2022)

project-light schrieb:


> Update: Die Shimano Schaltung harmonierte nicht zu 100 % mit der Garbaruk Kassette. Also XT wieder weg und GX / X01 Mix dran, jetzt schaltet es perfekt. Bei der Gelegenheit noch das Slappertape gegen einen Kettenstrebenschutz von Raaw getauscht. Jetzt ist es fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 1589361


Fertig ist es nie ☝️ Aber eine sehr gute Ausgangsbasis ist es schon 😉👍


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2022)

wieder auf 26zoll unterwegs. 26inch ain't dead, it just smells funny...



vorbau wird noch gegen etwas kürzeres getauscht ... federgabel nach dem winter. reifen sind schwer & störrisch, rollen aber ok.


----------



## Tier (27. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem mir mit dem ollen Lenker das Vorderrad zu leicht wurde, hab ich mal Plaste mit wenig Rise rangeschraubt. Dazu dem Cockpit noch einen schickeren Vorbau spendiert. 
I am pleased. Well, for now.


----------



## Scheppert (27. Dezember 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wieder auf 26zoll unterwegs. 26inch ain't dead, it just smells funny...
> Anhang anzeigen 1608986
> vorbau wird noch gegen etwas kürzeres getauscht ... federgabel nach dem winter. reifen sind schwer & störrisch, rollen aber ok.


Was eine geile Schüssel! 👌


----------



## VanTäilen (28. Dezember 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wieder auf 26zoll unterwegs. 26inch ain't dead, it just smells funny...
> vorbau wird noch gegen etwas kürzeres getauscht ... federgabel nach dem winter. reifen sind schwer & störrisch, rollen aber ok.


Sieht nach Rock'n'Roll aus!!
Was meinst du mit "störrisch"?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2022)

glaube die sind einfach uralt und entsprechend hart...


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> glaube die sind einfach uralt und entsprechend hart...


Erkennt man auch deutlich an den ausgeblichenen Flanken ☝️


☺️


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. Januar 2023)

Es ist gelb und ne ehrliche Haut.


----------



## ultraschwer (3. Januar 2023)

Sag mal was zu den neuen Contis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (3. Januar 2023)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> Sag mal was zu den neuen Contis


Ist vorne Agro DH Supersoft, hinten Agro DH Soft.
Vorher war ich bei Assguy 3c MaxxTerror Exo+.
Grip ist unter den getesteten Bedingungen sehr gut, Dämpfung auch.
Gewicht und Rollwiderstand sind aber auch da. 
Die DH Karkasse riecht wie ein Autoreifen, fühlt sich an wie ein Autoreifen und lässt sich auch ungefähr montieren wie ein Autoreifen.

Also ich bin zufrieden. 
(Und wenn die Reifen auch noch hier gebacken werden, um so besser.)


----------



## Permafrost (3. Januar 2023)

Na dann reihe ich mich auch mal in die Cotic besitzer ein:
Heute geholt und mein erster "Abfahrtsstahl"




Die roten Kabelbinder sind schon durch schwarz ersetzt, Lenker wird noch auf 780mm verbreitert Sattel und Griffe werden auch noch gewechselt


----------



## Eaven (4. Januar 2023)

@Permafrost Willkommen im Cotic Club  Ist ein schöner & farblich schlichter Aufbau geworden, gratuliere zum neuen Bike.


----------



## Permafrost (4. Januar 2023)

Eaven schrieb:


> @Permafrost Willkommen im Cotic Club  Ist ein schöner & farblich schlichter Aufbau geworden, gratuliere zum neuen Bike.


Aufbau ist nicht von mir,, ich hab’s so fertig gekauft.
Am oberrohr muss die glänzende Schutzfolien noch durch matt ersetzt werden.

Hab ja noch ein Meta HT und find das in L manchmal n bisschen lang/bockig, der Preis beim cotic war gut und ich dachte teste doch mal ob das in M agiler ist als das Meta.

Ende des Jahres fällt dann denke ich ne Entscheidung was mir mehr taugt und ob vllt. ein davon ganz oder in Teilen ausziehen muss.

Auf die 11fach bin ich auch gespannt; ich bin ja damals gleich von 2x10 auf 1x12 eagle umgestiegen


----------



## EarlyUp (Samstag um 18:11)

Frohes Neues... 

Winterzeit ist ja immer auch Bastelzeit. 
Neu sind 77 Desingz Lenker, Hope Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt, Sram GX AXS, Onza Reifen.


----------



## mad raven (Samstag um 19:08)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wieder auf 26zoll unterwegs. 26inch ain't dead, it just smells funny...
> Anhang anzeigen 1608986
> vorbau wird noch gegen etwas kürzeres getauscht ... federgabel nach dem winter. reifen sind schwer & störrisch, rollen aber ok.


Lustigerweise habe ich meins heute (testweise) auf Mullet umgebaut. 27.5/26.
Ich warte jetzt nur auf das Wetter um es auch wirklich im Wald Probe zu fahren


----------



## a.nienie (Samstag um 19:20)

mad raven schrieb:


> Lustigerweise habe ich meins heute (testweise) auf Mullet umgebaut. 27.5/26.
> Ich warte jetzt nur auf das Wetter um es auch wirklich im Wald Probe zu fahren


sollte gut funktionieren. hatte ich mit 29VR und 26HR auch eine zeitlang, allerdings mit einer gabel um die 450mm
aktuell geht es mehr richtung vom boardstein droppen oder ähnlich halsbrecherische manöver.


----------



## VanTäilen (Samstag um 20:36)

mad raven schrieb:


> Lustigerweise habe ich meins heute (testweise) auf Mullet umgebaut. 27.5/26.
> Ich warte jetzt nur auf das Wetter um es auch wirklich im Wald Probe zu fahren



Ich fahre es mittlerweile sogar lieber Mullet als rein 26"... als Nebeneffekt ist mit Abstand das Fahrrad, das ich am leichtesten aufs Hinterrad bekomme 






						Zeigt her eure Cotic Bikes
					

geil!  schwarze kurbel wäre noch geiler.  check mal, aber ich glaube die salsa ist nur bis 180mm scheibe zugelassen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mad raven (Samstag um 20:49)

VanTäilen schrieb:


> Ich fahre es mittlerweile sogar lieber Mullet als rein 26"... als Nebeneffekt ist mit Abstand das Fahrrad, das ich am leichtesten aufs Hinterrad bekomme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es um aufs HR ziehen geht kommt nichts an mein Dirt Jumper dran  
mit dem BFe tue ich mich da überraschend schwer.
Ich bin Mal gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. Dann gibt es auch Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (Gestern um 00:13)

Ich steig hier jetzt auch mal ein, Rahmen kam heute an. Ist das normal, dass kein Bremsadapter dabei ist und die Gewinde in der Aufnahme fehlen?


----------



## GT97 (Gestern um 00:33)

Die Gewinde sind im Adapter und der Adapter ist abhängig von der gewünschten Bremse und Scheibengröße.


----------



## Lord Shadow (Gestern um 07:01)

Bist du sicher, dass du selbst aufbauen solltest?


----------



## steiltyp (Gestern um 09:46)

Wer bremst verliert! Das ist eine GoPro-Aufnahme, damit man filmen kann wen man alles versägt!


----------



## Erbse73 (Gestern um 09:58)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ich steig hier jetzt auch mal ein, Rahmen kam heute an. Ist das normal, dass kein Bremsadapter dabei ist und die Gewinde in der Aufnahme fehlen? Anhang anzeigen 1618115


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (Gestern um 10:26)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du selbst aufbauen solltest?



Ich hab tatsächlich schon einige Räder aufgebaut😉 die hatten aber alle ne PM Aufnahme oder den Adapter bereits dran. Dachte auf der Cotic HP gelesen zu haben, dass einer dabei wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (Gestern um 11:23)

Wäre das der richtige wenn ich ne 203er Scheibe Fahren will? Laut Beschreibung sollte das passen.


----------



## a.nienie (Gestern um 12:05)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Wäre das der richtige wenn ich ne 203er Scheibe Fahren will? Laut Beschreibung sollte das passen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1618245


ja.


----------



## Lord Shadow (Gestern um 14:57)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ich hab tatsächlich schon einige Räder aufgebaut😉 die hatten aber alle ne PM Aufnahme oder den Adapter bereits dran. Dachte auf der Cotic HP gelesen zu haben, dass einer dabei wäre



Vielleicht habe ich auch ein bisschen verdrängt, dass es Leute gibt, die mit IS keinen Kontakt mehr hatten, da fast toter Standard (zurecht).


----------



## Eaven (Gestern um 23:16)

Dafür gibt es hier im Forum viele Leute die noch mit 3-fach-Umwerfer "Kontakt haben", ein fast toter Standard (zurecht), aber 1-fach noch nie probiert haben.


----------

